# Neue Bikes von YT Industries (Sponsoree)



## Cam-man (29. November 2008)

sieht eigenltich gut aus!
frage ist obs was taugt??
aber gut wär wenn die mal nicht limitiert wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal-rider (29. November 2008)

Die sehen echt gut aus
Aber mal ehrlich man bekommt für den Preis auch ein gutes gebrauchtes was eventuell bessere Ausstattung hat...


----------



## Infernal (29. November 2008)

wie sehr ich diese firma hasse...


----------



## illstuff (29. November 2008)

Infernal schrieb:


> wie sehr ich diese firma hasse...


 
Was geht, gleich so negativ?

Ich find das gesehene sehr ansprechend.

Preisinfos und weiteres:

http://www.yt-industries.com/


----------



## Mexicansativa (29. November 2008)

Ich finde die Bikes echt super,da können sich Leute die in unseren Sport einsteigen wollen auch ein gutes Bike leisten.
Auch die Eltern jüngere die noch nichts(noch nicht so viel)verdienen müssen nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Pedal-rider (29. November 2008)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bikes echt super,da können sich Leute die in unseren Sport einsteigen wollen auch ein gutes Bike leisten.
> Auch die Eltern jüngere die noch nichts(noch nicht so viel)verdienen müssen nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen.



Jo da haste recht


----------



## Lulle (29. November 2008)

Also ich finde die Räder sehen sehr geil aus! Die Austattung für das Geld findet man auch nicht all zu oft..
Weiss einer wie das bei denen mit Garantie gehandhabt wird?


----------



## S*P*J (29. November 2008)

illstuff schrieb:


> Was geht, gleich so negativ?
> 
> Ich find das gesehene sehr ansprechend.
> 
> ...


 
was ich hier sehe spricht mich alles andere als an:

-direktvertrieb = geht gar nicht und schon gar nicht bei der Zielgruppe
-Garantieabwicklung?
-support your local dealer?

...alles großer Bullshit um Mtb weiter zu kommerzialisieren und um Kohle rauszuschlagen.


----------



## maximal (30. November 2008)

heul doch! Coole Bikes zum Hammerpreis!


----------



## apocalypse-dude (30. November 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> was ich hier sehe spricht mich alles andere als an:
> 
> -direktvertrieb = geht gar nicht und schon gar nicht bei der Zielgruppe
> -Garantieabwicklung?
> ...



*WORD!*

Dadurch wird das Zeug verrammscht und das geht auf die Kosten der ganzen Fahrrad-Branche...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349660&highlight=sponsoree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (30. November 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> was ich hier sehe spricht mich alles andere als an:
> 
> -direktvertrieb = geht gar nicht und schon gar nicht bei der Zielgruppe
> -Garantieabwicklung?
> ...






Reiner Marketingag und die Magazine unterstützen so was auch noch. Die haben doch eh alles kopiert und nix selbst entwickelt


----------



## quert ziopi (30. November 2008)

schade drum.....


----------



## S*P*J (30. November 2008)

und man ich kauf mir kein MTB im Aldi oder Lidl...Sponsoree ist genau des Gleiche, ein Aldi oder Lidl ohne eigene Produkte!


----------



## marcossa (30. November 2008)

eigentlich ist es echt immer lustig zu sehen wie menschen auf veränderungen im markt reagieren.

ein cleveres und ohne es genau zu kennen sicher massiv gut kalkuliertes preiskonstrukt erlaubt ein günstiges offering. wo ist das problem? das euch die anderen anbieter mit hohen preisen "abgezogen" haben? in einer marktwirtschaft gibts keine mami theresias, nur unterschiedliche kalkulationsmuter, nichts mehr! die anderen händler kaufen den kram auch billigst ein, und wenns noch billiger geht her damit, und dann schön an die undergroundigen user verticken.


----------



## saturno (30. November 2008)

marcossa schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es echt immer lustig zu sehen wie menschen auf veränderungen im markt reagieren.
> 
> ein cleveres und ohne es genau zu kennen sicher massiv gut kalkuliertes preiskonstrukt erlaubt ein günstiges offering. wo ist das problem? das euch die anderen anbieter mit hohen preisen "abgezogen" haben? in einer marktwirtschaft gibts keine mami theresias, nur unterschiedliche kalkulationsmuter, nichts mehr! die anderen händler kaufen den kram auch billigst ein, und wenns noch billiger geht her damit, und dann schön an die undergroundigen user verticken.




mh, schon mal gecheckt wies bei denen läuft
vorbestellen und lieferung im april 2009, nach dem motto mal schauen was zusammen kommt und dann ordern wir in taiwan. das hat doch nix mit seriösität zu tun


----------



## marcossa (30. November 2008)

und wo ist das problem! ist nen altbewährtes instrument zur optimierung des einkaufspreises - grundlage jeder sammelbestellung.

gibt jede menge andere anbieter, welche lieferzeiten von mehr als 4 oder 8 wochen angeben. was meinst du machen die? sich in keller setzen und die parts von top bezahlten ingenieuren per hand schnitzen lassen  bissel naiv gedacht, die warten auch auf ne bestimmte bestellmenge. wenn das nicht passt, dann hat der hersteller einfach nen lieferengpass LOL ... und die meisten kunden glauben den schwachsinn auch noch!

und was meinst du warum der local dealer recht kulant ist? aus zwei gründen: kundenbindung UND!!! weil du diesen service schon bezahlt hast. niemand arbeitet für lau. ein guter verkäufer lässt dich aber genau das glauben: ich bezahl etwas mehr aber bekomm nen top kulanten service. klar, weil der bezahlt ist ... sonst wären die schon längst pleite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Infernal (30. November 2008)

@spj und saturno

endlich mal zwei die es gecheckt haben...

nur mal so, ich bin selber noch grade mal 16 und muss mir die kolhe für meine bikes mühsam zusammen kratzen bzw erarbeiten... aber das ist es mir alle mal wert bevor ich mich darauf einlass... nichts gegen die bikes, die sind an sich nicht schlecht...

aber was soll das?
alle meckern über sinkende qualität... jetz fanngen ein oder zwei hersteller an bikes zu solchen dumping preisen zu verkaufen und was sollen die anderen machen? klar, sie müssen bei den preisen mitziehen, sonst gehen die kunden flöten... wo spart man dann? natürlich an der qualität und an den mitarbeitern... wodurch dann wieder arbeitsplätze draufgehen... ein elender teufelskreis

just my 2 cents...

mfg alex


----------



## gabs (30. November 2008)

von der optik sind es gebogene transitions   aber nicht schlecht...


----------



## -Biohazard- (30. November 2008)

Jetzt geht hier schon wieder diese verkackte Sponsoree-Diskussion los. Naja bis jetzt hat leider niemand außer marcossa etwas vernünftiges dazu sagen können.
Welche Firma baut denn heute bitte noch in Eigenarbeit ihre Räder und Teile ? Der Großteil kauft einfach aus dem Katalog oder kopiert wo es nur geht. Als ob die YT Bikes da jetzt die große böse Ausnahme seien.



saturno schrieb:


> mh, schon mal gecheckt wies bei denen läuft
> vorbestellen und lieferung im april 2009, nach dem motto mal schauen was zusammen kommt und dann ordern wir in taiwan. das hat doch nix mit seriösität zu tun



Meinst du eigentlich echt noch " Wir sind eine große MTB-Famile und haben uns alle lieb und sind auch mal so was von ganz anders als alle Anderen" ? 
So geht es zu 95% in unserer Wirtschaft eben zu.
Ist manchmal echt zum schreien komisch hier, dass diese Dikussion ca 100 mal im Jahr aufflammt und es immer noch genug Leute gibt die es nicht kapieren.

Zu den Bikes : Nette Räder zum guten Preis und mehr nicht


----------



## one track mind (30. November 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an früher in der punk/HC scene, wenns drum ging, dass irgend eine band jetzt nen vertrag mit nem dicken plattenlabel hat, sellout betreibt und nichtmehr authentisch ist...

die lautesten sellout-schreier, waren immer die kiddies, die noch bei muttern gewohnt haben und sich um nichts anderes als "ihre scene" zu kümmern brauchten. die haben dann leute verteufelt, die damit geld gemacht haben...

von denen, die es geschafft haben damit geld zu machen gibt es jetzt noch viele. die rebellischen selloutschreier sind jetzt wahrscheinlich ganz normale bürgerliche existenzen.

ach ja: und die, die damit geld gemacht haben, haben das deshalb geschafft, weil sie einfach saugut waren/sind und so wirds mit young talent auch sein: wenn die bikes was taugen, wird man sie kaufen, wenn sich das ganze als heisse luft rausstellt, dann wird die marke recht schnell wieder verschwunden sein, und die diskussion hat sich erübrigt.


----------



## proshooto (30. November 2008)

ich sach immer : Leben und leben lassen.
wems nich passt der kauft was anderes.
und wers cool findet - der nimmt eins.
so einfach is das.
der markt regelt sich selbst...


----------



## oxymoron7 (30. November 2008)

> der markt regelt sich selbst


wie man ja in den letzten paar monaten sehen konnte


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2008)

Das Bike sieht wie das Helius der Firma Nicolai aus. Nox hat da auch schon
geklaut!


----------



## morio (1. Dezember 2008)

"...so, it´s like talent, and it only goes so deep, you know. It´s one of those things, it´s like you gotta have a little bit of talent and than you got a whole determination to get to where you wanna be..." (Darren Berrecloth in "Seasons"). 

Alles andere ist Popstars/DSDS/Germany´s Next Topmodel/etc: die Ausschlachtung eines gegebenen populären Marktes der genug Kohle abschmeißt (oder der Versuch der Etablierung eines solchen). Ist das, früher oder später, nichtmehr der Fall, wird weiter gezogen und das nächste Opfer gefunden. Wie ein Virus (na, wer kennt´s?). 
Es wird mit den Träumen und Wünschen derer gespielt, denen es an notwendiger Selbsteinschätzung genauso mangelt, wie an der Bestimmung das zu tun, wonach Sie streben (warum auch immer Sie danach streben); und zwar in einer Art, die das Herz eines jeden hier anwesenden BWL-Studenten (Vorsicht, provokante Verallgemeinerung!) höher schlagen lässt.

Dieses berechnende Ausnutzen von menschlichen Schwächen zur Maximierung (jetzt hab ich meine Tastatur vollgekotzt...) des eigenen Profits, in welcher Form auch immer, ist nicht zu unterstützen. Das ist auch nicht meine eigene Meinung (jetzt hab ich meine Tastatur schon wieder vollgekotzt...), sondern ein von mir geforderter Grundsatz.
[Anm.: Das Ersetzen des Begriffs "Ausnutzen" durch "Bestrafen" ist weder zulässig, noch verbessert es irgendetwas]

Wo da jetzt "Sponsoree" einzuordnen ist, will ich nicht beurteilen, da ich zu wenig Hintergrundwissen besitze, aber in jedem Fall steht Karma vor Konto, Herzblut vor Goldader!

Und nein, ich bin nicht 16 und wohne bei Mama, sondern alt genug und muss meinen Schei$$ selber regeln. Richte mich dabei allerdings nach meinen Prinzipien und nicht der Gier nach Vorteilen...


----------



## noco (1. Dezember 2008)

@Moro,
treffender hätt`man meine Gedanken zu dieser Geschichte nicht wiedergeben können!

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Steve Style (1. Dezember 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an früher in der punk/HC scene, wenns drum ging, dass irgend eine band jetzt nen vertrag mit nem dicken plattenlabel hat, sellout betreibt und nichtmehr authentisch ist...
> 
> die lautesten sellout-schreier, waren immer die kiddies, die noch bei muttern gewohnt haben und sich um nichts anderes als "ihre scene" zu kümmern brauchten. die haben dann leute verteufelt, die damit geld gemacht haben...
> 
> ...



Den Nagel 100% auf den Kopf getroffen. Die lautesten DIY(Do it yourself)-Schreier waren die, die am Wenigsten für die HC/Punk-Szene gemacht haben. Fünf Jahre lang machten die Herrschaften einen auf Super-Hardcore und wurden dann nie wieder gesehen, weil sie mit der Pflege ihres Vorgartens in der Spießer-Wohnsiedlung beschäftigt sind und für ihr fett und schwabbelig gewordenes Langweiler-Muttchen von Frau Blutwurst im Supermarkt einkaufen müssen.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Wenn etwas erfolgreich funktioniert (damals als Beispiel die Independent-Szene und heute der boomende Dirt-, Freeride-, Slopestyle-Markt), dann wird es immer welche geben, die daraus Profit schlagen wollen. Ich kenne die ganze Sponsoree Geschichte nur am Rande, so dass ich mir kein Urteil erlauben kann/will, ob hier Leute am Werk sind, die nur absahnen wollen, oder tatsächlich daran interessiert sind, diese Szene nach vorne zu bringen.

Mein persönliches Empfinden ist, dass der Name YT Industries schon absolut Schei$$e nach billigem Taiwan-Mist klingt (obschon mir natürlich auch nicht entgangen ist, dass der meiste Stuff aus der Ecke stammt) und auch die Bikes ohne jede neue, relevante Idee oder Innovation sind und aus meiner Sicht nur auf möglichst günstig und möchte-gern-angesagt getrimmt wurden.

Aber wie schon mehrmals angesprochen, der Markt wird es regeln. Wenn es genügend Kids gibt, die sagen alles egal, Hauptsache billig und schön bunt und wanna-be-trendy, dann bitte schön, viel Spaß damit. In drei Jahren, werden die meisten Dirtjumper voraussichtlich mit Erwerb des PKW-Führerscheins ihre tiefergelegte Prollkarre polieren oder an den Folgen diverser Verletzungen laborieren, so dass solche Firmen, wenn sie nicht anfangen eigenständig zu werden, ihre Daseinsberechtigung ohnehin verlieren.

@morio: Sehr nette Gedankengänge...hat was. Das Wort Karma sollten alle, die es bislang nicht kennen unbedingt mal nachschlagen und sich statt mit dem 230. Actionfilm berieseln zu lassen, mal mit dem eigenen Karma auseinandersetzen. Vielleicht würden dann so Dinge, wie hier im Forum an anderer Stelle beschrieben, nicht mehr passieren, dass verletzte Fahrer als Hindernisse auf der DH-Strecke angesehen werden und noch im Vorbeifahren angeschnauzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. Dezember 2008)

*Grundsatz BWL: 
Ziel einer jeden Unternehmung (Firma) ist der Gewinn.*

Jede andere Firma strebt auch nur nach dem größtmöglichne Gewinn. Und wenn hier irgendwer was gegen das hat, kann er zurück in die Höhle gehen. 
Und das mit Vorabbestellung bla bla bla... Selbst Firmen wie Specialized erwarten von Ihren Händlern bestimmte Vorbestellmengen. Wenn die klein ist, werden weniger Bikes produziert und andersrum. Da steckt halt noch ein Händler zwischen der idr. noch ca. 30% vom Bikepreis selbst hat und damit seinen Service finanziert, sowie seinen Laden und die Heitzung und die Angestellten.... 

Und jetzt bitte wieder fachliche Diskussionen zu den Bikes und nicht über Wirtschaftliche Grundlagen von denen wohl die meisten eh keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## gigi (1. Dezember 2008)

wo liegt eigentlich das problem? wenn die bikes nicht interesieren, der brauch auch keinen senf dazu geben.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht wie das Helius der Firma Nicolai aus. Nox hat da auch schon
> geklaut!



jo und der kalle hats vom horst leitner 
und alle zahlen an speiseeis weil die das patent gekauft haben 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link


----------



## morio (1. Dezember 2008)

Der Mensch zeigt sich durch sein Handeln. Dem voran geht das Wahrnehmen von äußeren Einflüssen und dem Interpretieren dieser Wahrnehmungen (auch als "denken" bezeichnet) und der (nicht immer bewussten) Entscheidung, was man damit anfängt, sprich: wie beeinflusst das mein weiteres Denken und Handeln.

Das ist es, was einen Menschen (genauergesagt seinen Geist, seine Persönlichkeit) definiert. Das IST man.

Was ich damit sagen will:
- Die eigene Leistung (hier: die Firma und das Produkt) ist immer ein Teil von einem selbst. Das ist sehr persönlich und sollte nicht in "Kuhhandel-Manier" verhökert werden. Es gibt keine Trennung von "Geschäft" und "Privat"!
- Man kauft nicht einfach ein Fahrrad, sondern unterstützt einen/mehrere Andere(n) und somit auch deren/dessen Ideale und Handlungsweisen.

Eine alte Überlieferung:
"Tagsüber ging [er] mit einer Laterne über den Marktplatz von Athen. 
Dazu erklärte er: 'Ich suche einen wirklichen Menschen'."

Wem das nicht gefällt, der soll seine Höhle eben verlassen.

Sorry, aber das musste noch raus...


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo und der kalle hats vom horst leitner
> und alle zahlen an speiseeis weil die das patent gekauft haben
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, ich meine eher den Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr der es einem Helius Modell der Firma Nicolai schon recht nahe bringt! Norco hat ja auch ein anders Design, verfügt aber trotzdem über ein Horst-Link!


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, ich meine eher den Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr der es einem Helius Modell der Firma Nicolai schon recht nahe bringt! Norco hat ja auch ein anders Design, verfügt aber trotzdem über ein Horst-Link!


Du hast doch einfach nicht so viele Möglichkeiten um einfach ein Fahrrad zu bauen. 
Mein Uzzi hat ja auch so einen Umlenkhebel unterm Oberrohr. Ist aber was ganz anderes...


----------



## da rookie (1. Dezember 2008)

taiwan sucks!!
ob yt oder sonstwer...mir gehts einfach nur auf´n sack.


----------



## Kurventräger (1. Dezember 2008)

die Bikes *dürfen* ja nicht gut sein, sonst hätten wir ja für unsere TEUER bezahlten schlicht und einfach zuviel bezahlt.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

Markenkult suckt,

mir ist es doch piep egal welche beschissene Firmenphilosopie dahinter steht,
hab ich interesse an einem neuen Rad kuck ich mich um was in meiner Preisklasse
interessant ist, fällt die Wahl auf dieses YT Ding und es entspricht mir, dann kauf
ich es, who the f**k cares was dahinter steht.

Die die am schreien sind wie krass die doch die Bikeindustrie ausbeuten und die sowas
ja niemals unterstützen würden, ja eine soooo reine Weste haben, sind doch genau die Leute die sich Schuhe kaufen die Kleinkinder unter Sklavenbedingungen zusammengeklebt haben, die sich Milch aus Polen kaufen wegen der Deutsche Bauern vor die Hunde gehen, die sich Kleidung kaufen die von Modernen Sklaven in Fernost
hergestellt werden. 
Denke das da so ein paar Bikes sicher nicht die Krone des Bösen darstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, ich meine eher den Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr der es einem Helius Modell der Firma Nicolai schon recht nahe bringt! Norco hat ja auch ein anders Design, verfügt aber trotzdem über ein Horst-Link!



ne so einfach ist es nicht 
denn umlenkhebel gabs 1994 schon bei heavytools
aber hey ich wollt nur damit sagen es gibt kaum neues auf dem bikemarkt


----------



## pjO* (1. Dezember 2008)

da rookie schrieb:


> taiwan sucks!!
> ob yt oder sonstwer...mir gehts einfach nur auf´n sack.



Also so eine lächerliche Aussage ohne einmal darüber nachzudenken. Würden einige Hersteller nicht in Taiwan produzieren, wären die Preise teilweise unerschwinglich. Gerade jüngere Leute die den Sport immer weiter nach vorne bringen profitieren davon. Des Weiteren bedeutet Taiwan nicht immer gleich schlechte Qualität, nur weil die Fertigungskosten niedriger sind. Wenn alle Made in Germany, England oder America bauen würden, dann lassen sich günstigere Preise meistens nur über schlechtere Qualität realisieren. Also lieber einen ordentlichen Taiwanesen, als einen schlechten Deutschen zum selben Preis.


----------



## morio (1. Dezember 2008)

@deco

also Dir scheint es ja egal zu sein, dass Leute 


decolocsta schrieb:


> [...] sich Schuhe kaufen die Kleinkinder unter Sklavenbedingungen zusammengeklebt haben, die sich Milch aus Polen kaufen wegen der Deutsche Bauern vor die Hunde gehen, die sich Kleidung kaufen die von Modernen Sklaven in Fernost
> hergestellt werden. [...]



denn


decolocsta schrieb:


> [...]
> mir ist es doch piep egal welche beschissene Firmenphilosopie dahinter steht,[...], who the f**k cares was dahinter steht.



und es wohl auch nicht anders zu machen...

Somit versteh ich den negativen Unterton nicht, der in deiner Aussage über die sooo laut Schreienden nicht zu überlesen ist?!


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

du verstehst meine Aussage nicht, bin aber grad nicht gelustet weiteres zu erklären, mein Statement steht.


----------



## Bekloppte Inge (1. Dezember 2008)

ich find die grotte.... farblos, langweilig und ja.... naja ich würd mir lieber nen besseres mit ner tollen optik fürn bisschen mehr kohle kaufen, is aber sicher ne alternative zu miesen gaintbikes....


----------



## LautSprecher (1. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du verstehst meine Aussage nicht, bin aber grad nicht gelustet weiteres zu erklären, mein Statement steht.



Ich glaub das kann keiner verstehen. 

Bikes sehen echt hübsch aus. Von der Farbe her richtig erfrischend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmosher (1. Dezember 2008)

Also die Bikeindustrie kann mich ja echt mal kreuzweise (genau wie so ziemlich jede andere weltumspannende Großindustrie).
Erfinden jedes Jahr ein paar pseudo- Innovationen (jeder kann sich jetz seinen Lieblingsstandard oder Federungssystem der letzten Jahre aussuchen), um dem Dilemma, dem Produzenten von dauerhaften Gütern (was ja auch auf ein Fahrrad in nem gewissen Rahmen zu trifft) ausgesetzt sind, zu entgehen und behaupten sie hätten extrem hohe Entwicklungskosten und die bösen Billiganbieter machen den Markt kaputt.
In dieser Industrie gibt es ohnehin viel, viel zu viele Anbieter (von Kompletträdern). Jedes Jahr kommen hunderte neue Räder auf den Markt, die im Groben indentisch sind. Nun ist man halt auf der Suche nach Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten, die ja in einem Markt mit einem derart homogenen Gut die einzige Chance sind um eine neue Marke in den Markt zu bekommen.
YT hat sich nun die Förderung junger Talente durch extrem günstige Bikes auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Ob die das dann auch durch ziehen is egal, die billig Bikes sind geliefert und wenn sie dabei ein paar Marken mit in den Tod nehmen wäre nur zu wünschen.
Es wird immer eine Nachfrage nach qualitativ hochwertigen und auch innovativen Rädern geben und dann finden sich auch Firmen, die bereit sind diese Nachfrage zu bedienen. Also werden sie Intense (auch wenn ich deren Innovativität in Frage stelle) o.ä. wohl eher nich kaputt machen, wenns dagegen diversen anderen "Taiwanräder mit Markenaufkleber und diversen Markups versehenden"- Firmen an den Kragen geht, ist das durchaus in Ordnung.

...und wer sich ein gutes Gewissen verschaffen will (welches ja ohnehin nur eine Art "neuronale Rückkopplungsschleife" ist), der soll doch seinen Rahmen selber bauen und wenns geht auch die Rohre aus extrem umweltschädlichen Alu (die CO2 Bilanz der Aluproduktion ruft!!!) durch nen Ast ersetzen, dann tut er niemanden weh dabei. Außer vielleicht dem Baum von dem der Ast stammt.


----------



## mansi_d1986 (2. Dezember 2008)

Schaut euch doch mal um, Heutzutage wird fast nur noch in Taiwan usw. produziert... das muss aber auch net immer Müll sein
Aber es gibt auch Hersteller die sagen Made in USA usw. aber damit meinen die vll. In Ami Land zusammengeschraubt, aber trotzdem in Taiwan produziert, wenn man es so will ist alles einfach nur ne grobe beschissene verarsche
Aber da kann man einfach nix machen, denn ich Glaube das jeder etwas aufs Geld schaut. 
Sogar Super perfekte Produkte können mal den Geist aufgeben.
Ich finde das die YT - Bikes eine Solide Basis sind auch für Leute die es eben nicht so Dicke haben, damit meine ich auch die allgemeine Bevölkerung, mal abgesehen von den Arbeitslosen zahlen, aber wer hat den Heutzutage noch zu viel Geld für irgendetwas übrig ? Wer kann sich denn noch Bikes z.B.  von Nicolai und anderen Namhaften Herstellern leisten?
Und bevor sich die Jüngere Generation irgendwelche Kacke aus Ebay bestellt für 300 400 Euronen und damit wirklich schwere Dinge passieren können, finde ich muss man das akzeptieren das es eben solche Leute wie die von YT Industries gibt, denn das was bei Ebay als angebliche Super Dirtbikes verkauft wird, bricht schon auseinander wenn mans nur anschaut.
Das ist meine Meinung dazu...

Achja, die Bikes sind im Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss Klasse.


----------



## Jendo (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn YT Industries die Bikes 1000â¬ teurer machen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤re die Diskussion nie im Leben aufgekommen!

Ihr wÃ¼rdet nur an den unpassend eloxierten Vorbau meckern, feststellen das viele RÃ¤der Ã¤hnlich aussehen und Ã¤hnlich gut funktionieren mÃ¼ssen.

Warum seit ihr so verdammt neidisch auf einen wirklich gÃ¼nstigen Preis? Wer zum Geier kauft tÃ¤glich im Fairtrade-Laden und unterstÃ¼tzt Arme, Kranke und Benachteiligte Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft das er sich solch ein sozialvertrÃ¤gliches Urteil erlauben kann? 
Ich will niemanden die eigene Meinung absprechen aber was hier an BlÃ¶dsinn geschrieben wird ist teilweise unfassbar!

Ich vergass:
Die Bikes schauen gut aus


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2008)

Und ratet mal wo Aludreck und Nicolai ihre Rohre kaufen... ja richtig, Fernost!


----------



## mansi_d1986 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also, da seht ihrs..... Alles nur ne Abzocke und ne Verarscherei...
Aber naja, wers halt net Glauben will, soll weiter Blind durchs Leben laufen....


----------



## dreadkopp (4. Dezember 2008)

is mir jetzt erst mal egal, ob ihr euch über die firma aufregt, oder nicht... mich persönlich interessiert eigentlich nur der NoTon Rahmen.... hat irgendjemand Daten über das Teil (gewicht wäre sehr interessant)??? und/oder weiß, ob´s das teil auch einzeln gibt...(also nur den rahmen... und wenn ja, für wieviel?) oder kann mir jemand einen ähnlich günstigen Rahmen mit ähnlicher geo und nicht allzuhohem gewicht empfehlen (so um die 130mm federweg)? Thx


----------



## Cam-man (4. Dezember 2008)

schau dir doch mal das transition bottlerocket an.
ist fÃ¼r ein fully rahmen ein guter preis (1300â¬ mit Fox DHX 5.0 Coil)
und es ist auf jedenfall sehr gute qualitÃ¤t


----------



## dreadkopp (4. Dezember 2008)

nja... der preis ist nicht ganz ohne.... das noton gibt´s für das geld fast komplett.... ist aber noch verkraftbar... mit über 4kg ohne dämpfer ist das gerät aber ganz schön schwer....(das noton bringts aufgebaut auf 16kg... transition bikes redet beim aufgebauten bike von 19-21,5 kg) geo gefällt mir gut...


----------



## saturno (4. Dezember 2008)

dreadkopp schrieb:


> is mir jetzt erst mal egal, ob ihr euch über die firma aufregt, oder nicht... mich persönlich interessiert eigentlich nur der NoTon Rahmen.... hat irgendjemand Daten über das Teil (gewicht wäre sehr interessant)??? und/oder weiß, ob´s das teil auch einzeln gibt...(also nur den rahmen... und wenn ja, für wieviel?) oder kann mir jemand einen ähnlich günstigen Rahmen mit ähnlicher geo und nicht allzuhohem gewicht empfehlen (so um die 130mm federweg)? Thx




rahmen einzeln lt. rider mag product spezial 999 euro gewicht o.d ca. 3,6kg


----------



## dreadkopp (4. Dezember 2008)

klingt schon besser... würde dann mit meinem aufbau so bei ca 14-15 kg landen... noch verkraftbar....der preis ist ja mal sehr akzeptabel... thx!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wenn YT Industries die Bikes 1000 teurer machen würde wäre die Diskussion nie im Leben aufgekommen!
> 
> Ihr würdet nur an den unpassend eloxierten Vorbau meckern, feststellen das viele Räder ähnlich aussehen und ähnlich gut funktionieren müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2008)

dreadkopp schrieb:


> klingt schon besser... würde dann mit meinem aufbau so bei ca 14-15 kg landen... noch verkraftbar....der preis ist ja mal sehr akzeptabel... thx!!![/QUOTE
> 
> also ich würd  lieber mal ein jahr warten am ende bist du der betatester
> für yt industries
> ...


----------



## S*P*J (4. Dezember 2008)

wenn die Bikes 1000 teurer wären würde sie keiner kaufen! und es gäbe sicher auch keine Diskussion. Also aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kauf ich mir kein Bike mehr von einer Marke die die bikes nicht selbst entwickeln oder "Rider owend Companys" sind. Mir ist im Sommer ein Rahmen von einer deutschen Firma gerissen, da war nicht viel mit Garantie und Kulanz! Das gleiche hast du hier sicher auch, in der AGB Pkt. 7 steht ja auch noch drinnen, dass sie dir das Material nicht ersetzen wenn du damit gesprungen bist etc. was sich ja wie bei Marzocci voll krass wiederspricht. Also wenn du Pech hast, und dir der Hinterbau reisst bekommst nen Dreck! 
Jetzt fahr ich Speci, weil da alle mit dem Service superzufrieden sind, und ich da weltweitern Support bekomm. 
Nichts schlimmeres als wenn dir im Urlaub oder Ferien dein Bike hops geht und du noch der gelackmeierte bist. Da zahl ich lieber gleich ein bischen mehr und hab so einen Stress nicht.


----------



## dreadkopp (4. Dezember 2008)

@ böser wolf: ich glaub, ich hab mich in das wildcard verguckt... danke für den guten tip... ich hür jetzt auch auf mit dem off-topic-gespamme


----------



## Stompy (5. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn hier los? Müssen hier einige unbedingt ihren Frust loswerden oder was?

Was bitte soll an YT jetzt das Problem sein? Da bietet eine Firma einfach konstruierte, einfach aber solide ausgestattete Bikes zu günstigen Preisen an. 

Die Bikes *sollen* nicht innovativ sein, sie *sollen* auch *nicht high end* sein. 
Es gibt genug "super innovative" high end Bikes für 4000+  am Markt. Daran herrscht wirklich kein Mangel. Es gibt aber gerade im FR Segment viel zu wenig Einsteigermodelle. 
Klar bietet die Firma kaum Service und natürlich wird da extrem knapp kalkuliert. Aber das ist bei Firmen wie Poison oder Canyon nicht anders. Und knapp kalkuliert wird auch bei Giant oder Specialized.


----------



## Cam-man (5. Dezember 2008)

dreadkopp schrieb:


> nja... der preis ist nicht ganz ohne.... das noton gibt´s für das geld fast komplett.... ist aber noch verkraftbar... mit über 4kg ohne dämpfer ist das gerät aber ganz schön schwer....(das noton bringts aufgebaut auf 16kg... transition bikes redet beim aufgebauten bike von 19-21,5 kg) geo gefällt mir gut...



das gewicht vom yt rahmen ist bestimmt ohne dämpfer, also gleich
und das transition kann man locker auf 16 aufbauen
teuer?
naja, zeig mir was billigeres mit so einem dämpfer...
ohne kostet es ja auch nur 980, und ob im einzelnen YT rahmen ein dämpfer dabei ist?!?


----------



## Dorn76 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Sache eigendlich ganz gut...
Wie man schon weiter oben lesen konnte wollen Sponsoree
jungen Leuten die Möglichkeit geben unseren Sport kennen
zu lernen...
Ist doch OK, und verheimlichen tun se auch nicht das in Taiwan
einkaufen...
Ich finde es viel schlimmer wenn jemand in Taiwan schweissen
lässt und MADE IN CANADA auf den Rahmen schreibt.....:kotz:
Denke die werden einige Bikes verkaufen.
Für mich persönlich kommen die Bikes nicht in betracht,
dafür muss ich für meinen Individualismus aber auch einiges mehr 
berappen...


----------



## freeranger (7. Dezember 2008)

Man sehe sich nur mal das Beispiel der Marke Specialized an:
Die Rahmen sind steif, robust und verhältnismäßig leicht, dazu kommt ein vorbildlicher Service wenn es um Garantieabwicklung geht. 
Die Entwicklung hin zu Rahmen mit Hydroforming-Rohrsätzen hat nun mal in Taiwan und nicht in good old Germany oder den USA stattgefunden!
Die Schweisstechnik ist dort weltklasse. Wer immer noch meint, handmade in USA z.B. sei besser als maschinengeschweisst in Taiwan, der hat noch nicht wie ich mehrere schlecht verarbeitete S.... C..z Rahmen zuhause gehabt. :kotzan die Liebhaber der Marke: ich habe ansich nichts gegen das Label, die Funktion ist auch o.k., aber was dort Murks gemacht wird, ist am anderen Ende der z.T. hohen Qualität aus Taiwan, man schaue sich nur die Schweißnähte an)
Auf handgeschweißte Rahmen aus Deutschland kann man auch nicht unbedingt setzen, ich lasse von kleinen Schmieden wie C.....h lieber die Finger, vor allem wenn ich vom Support einer Firma nichts Gutes höre.

Fazit: lieber kauft man sich mir ein "Billigrad" aus Taiwan wie eines einer Edelmarke aus dem Westen, wo der Rahmen allein fast doppelt so teuer ist wie das Komplettbike von YT, wenn ich mir jedoch trotzdem nicht sicher sein kann, daß ich bei einem Rahmenbruch oder sonstigen Problemen, von der Marke Unterstützung bekommen werde.
Persönlich setze ich auf Specialized, weil ich vom Service der Firma bisher nur Positives gehört habe und die Funktion der Bikes einfach passt. Wer jedoch wenig Kohle hat, riskiert mit YT vom finanziellen Aspekt her nicht viel, man rechne nur aus was die Parts allein wert sind!


----------



## Slash_93 (10. Dezember 2008)

Es war absehbar, dass diese Bikes ein zu gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss für diese Gesellschaft hat. Ich bin Anhänger deutscher Qualität und tendiere zu Votec oder Nicolai. Was meinem Erachtens dieser ganzen sache hier die Krone aufsetzt ist die unbegründete Abneigung, von Taiwanrahmenfahrer . Wer eine Taiwanbandproduktion sein Eigen nennt bildet sich darauf was ein? Nur weil endlich ein Taiwanprodukt mit angemessenem Preis auf dem Markt ist?

Ihr seid echt Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racelineboy (10. Dezember 2008)

von der preisleistung 10 mal besser als zb stinky was eh jedes zweite kiddy fähr!
finde die bikes recht interessant! hoffentlich kann man die auf irgendeinem festival mal probefahren! also einiges hab die sich ja doch abgeschaut! von transition
oder den intense socom! aber finde ich ganz ok soweit!


----------



## freeranger (10. Dezember 2008)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Es war absehbar, dass diese Bikes ein zu gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss für diese Gesellschaft hat. Ich bin Anhänger deutscher Qualität und tendiere zu Votec oder Nicolai. Was meinem Erachtens dieser ganzen sache hier die Krone aufsetzt ist die unbegründete Abneigung, von Taiwanrahmenfahrer . Wer eine Taiwanbandproduktion sein Eigen nennt bildet sich darauf was ein? Nur weil endlich ein Taiwanprodukt mit angemessenem Preis auf dem Markt ist?
> 
> Ihr seid echt Klasse



Hallo,

wenn Du vorhast, einen Freerider anzuschaffen, dann fahr wenn die Möglichkeit besteht doch mal z.B. ein Nicolai Helius FR oder ein Votec V.FR und vergleiche sie danach mit einem Speci Demo 7 (der Rahmen kommt auch aus Taiwan und ist trotz des höheren Preises durchaus angemessen). Ich muß zwar gestehen, dass ich die beiden ersten noch nicht gefahren bin, es aber auch nicht vorhabe, weil beim Demo für mich alles passt und viele andere, die ich bisher getroffen habe der gleichen Meinung sind. Was mich bei Nicolai stört ist der KVP (kontinuierlicher Verbesserungsprozess), das hört sich ja toll an, wenn etwas verbessert wird, jedoch sieht man am Beispiel vom Demo (immerhin geht der Rahmen 2009 zu 90% unverändert ins dritte Jahr), dass es Marken gibt, die zusehen, dass möglichst alles von Beginn an stimmt, und das zählt für mich mehr wie schlichtweg nur made in Germany. Vom Know How in der Schweißtechnik (und das zählt bei einem Rahmen viel) ist Taiwan mittlerweile weit voraus, und handgeschweißte Rahmen sind wirklich nicht mehr besser!


----------



## Slash_93 (11. Dezember 2008)

freeranger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du vorhast, einen Freerider anzuschaffen, dann fahr wenn die Möglichkeit besteht doch mal z.B. ein Nicolai Helius FR oder ein Votec V.FR und vergleiche sie danach mit einem Speci Demo 7 (der Rahmen kommt auch aus Taiwan und ist trotz des höheren Preises durchaus angemessen). Ich muß zwar gestehen, dass ich die beiden ersten noch nicht gefahren bin, es aber auch nicht vorhabe, weil beim Demo für mich alles passt und viele andere, die ich bisher getroffen habe der gleichen Meinung sind. Was mich bei Nicolai stört ist der KVP (kontinuierlicher Verbesserungsprozess), das hört sich ja toll an, wenn etwas verbessert wird, jedoch sieht man am Beispiel vom Demo (immerhin geht der Rahmen 2009 zu 90% unverändert ins dritte Jahr), dass es Marken gibt, die zusehen, dass möglichst alles von Beginn an stimmt, und das zählt für mich mehr wie schlichtweg nur made in Germany. Vom Know How in der Schweißtechnik (und das zählt bei einem Rahmen viel) ist Taiwan mittlerweile weit voraus, und handgeschweißte Rahmen sind wirklich nicht mehr besser!




ich bin mittlweweile schon 3 verschiedene domos auf eigenaufbau gefahren... und ich weiß wiso es definitv kein demo wird. im vergleich zu dem fährt sich das v.ft wesentlich besser. das v.fr war ebenfalls selbst aufgebaut mit fox 40... das v.fr fährt sich sau geil. dazu ist ein demo optisch nicht gerade der brüller, die rahmengeometrie. das springen mit den demos fand ich furchtbar.


----------



## Racelineboy (11. Dezember 2008)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> ich bin mittlweweile schon 3 verschiedene domos auf eigenaufbau gefahren... und ich weiß wiso es definitv kein demo wird. im vergleich zu dem fährt sich das v.ft wesentlich besser. das v.fr war ebenfalls selbst aufgebaut mit fox 40... das v.fr fährt sich sau geil. dazu ist ein demo optisch nicht gerade der brüller, die rahmengeometrie. das springen mit den demos fand ich furchtbar.





nagut das ist dan meist geschmackssache! ich zb komme auf demo relativ gut klar, obwohl ich mir nie eins kaufen würde..... jedoch gibt es bikes zb beim kona stab supreme da komm ich auf das fahrverhalten garnicht klar! den ersten sprung den ich genommen hab bin ich so übelst hecklasstig geflogen das ich dachte ich liege da jetz! da hab ich aber noch gerade eben glück gehabt! und auf dem downhills in winterberg kam ich mit den hobel auch überhaupt nicht zureckt! das fahrwerk war zwar für mein gewicht eingestellt und die downhill geschichte aber der schwerpunkt liegt bei dem dingen irgendwo, wo er einfach nicht hingehört!

deswegen sollte man sich auch nie ein bike kaufen was man vorher nicht probegefahren hat! wer ******* kauft, kauft 2 mal!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Januar 2009)

Ihr redet alle über maschinengeschweißt in taiwan. Wenn ihr euch die YT seite genaur anguggt dann seht ihr:Zitat: " So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt.
Im Rahmen unserer Qualitätsicherung können wir anschließend nachvollziehen, welcher Arbeiter den Rahmen geschweißt, beschichtet und montiert hat."....    Ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter als maschinengeschweißt???   Greetz    Ride On


----------



## noco (17. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf den Qualitätsanspruch, den Schweisser und die Qualitötskontrolle an......

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grubert (7. März 2009)

kann man aufm noton nen umwerfer montieren?
find die bikes genial(ausstattung, preis, geo, federewegsverstellung,..)! mein nächstes wird wahrscheinlich ein noTon werden...


----------



## Smourock17 (8. März 2009)

was bringt den sport mehr voran? 40 jÃ¤hrige ingenieure die auf ihrem 6000euro cannondale judge eine samstagebend runde pro monat drehen oder junge wilde die sich fÃ¼r 600 flocken ein tolles bike rauslassen kÃ¶nnen und damit jeden 2. tag im jahr fahren gehn?

dass YT keine patente entwickelt, highend, sexy, usw. ist - das steht fest.
But Who cares?

der sport entwickelt sich halt. wo vor 10 jahren n haufen verrÃ¼ckter tattoofritzen in fast familiÃ¤rem kreis den berg runter geballert sind nannte sich das woldcup DH.

Heute haben die leute trainingsplÃ¤ne en mass, mÃ¼ssen diszipliniert sein, sponsorship vertrÃ¤ge bestimmen den alltag und sie fahren 2000â¬ federgabeln die von sagenumwobenen voodookÃ¼nstlern und dunklen kellern mit tunings versehen werden die sonst keiner bekommt.

so ist das halt wenn eine randsportart sich zum Trendsport und schliesslich noch weiter entwickelt.


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. März 2009)

könnt ich mir jetzt das noton kaufen ohne das ich angst haben muss, dass der rahmen bei nem (mal angenommen) 4 meter drop bricht?


----------



## holmar (17. März 2009)

nein erst ab 4 meter 30


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. März 2009)

haha lustig.....

die frage war ernstgemeint....


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. März 2009)

meine obengestellte frage war ein bischen falsch formuliert.....


bricht der rahmen schneller als bei andren slopestyler?

weil irgendwo muss ja auch gespart werden.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. März 2009)

ja, nein, vielleicht...


----------



## Slash_93 (18. März 2009)

Ich frag mich auch ob die Qualität vom Rahmen stimmt, ich geh mal davon aus, aber es gibt eben leider nicht viel Berichte, etc. Ich schau mich gerade auch um.


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. März 2009)

im april kommt's doch raus.

vielleicht gibts dann in der neuen ausgabe von freeride ein  testbericht


----------



## latan (18. März 2009)

tolle sache hier euer gesprächsstoff,die meisten die sich hier aufregen würden bestimmt auch nen mit pappe beklebten mistanhänger kaufen wenn ein markenemblem drauf ist ha ha ha.muß nicht alles schlecht sein was billig ist,andersrum gilt das selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (18. März 2009)

mir ist es egal was für n name drauf steht bin selber n stinky gefahren ;-) 


aber was aushalten soll das bike schon


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. März 2009)

Ich hab mit dem Dimitri lehner(Redakteur FREERIDE) geschwätzt un der hat mir gesagt das die die bikes in der 2ten oda 3ten ausgabe testen....


----------



## Slash_93 (18. März 2009)

Aber das sagt dann immernoch nichts über die Güte der Rahmen aus, oder?


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. März 2009)

abwarten und kaffee drinken^^

ich mein... warum soll der rahmen von yti schlechter sein als von andren marken


kona, specialized, umf, ghost,cube .... überall steht drauf "made in taiwan"

ich kenn mich mit alu oder schweisen nicht aus! Aber hat ein Demo-rahmen bessere Schweisnäte als andre rahmen? die auch aus taiwan kommen???
sagt es mir... ich weis es nicht

wenn der rahmen nix aushalten würde... wäre er dann für slopestyle gemacht?

das wäre dann ein versuchter mord


----------



## Slash_93 (19. März 2009)

Ich seh das Probelm eher am Namen von YT, es steht nicht wirklich ein Name auf dem Spiel und sie werden von Hand geschweißt. Und ich mir nicht ischer bin ob zuverlässige Qualitätsproben vorhanden sind?


----------



## 9Toad1 (19. März 2009)

wie gesagt... ich wart noch n monat oder so


----------



## Slash_93 (19. März 2009)

Aber in den Zeitschriften wird wie gesagt nicht die Güte der Rahmen bewertet.


----------



## 9Toad1 (19. März 2009)

aber man kanns raus lesen ob des bike was daugt oder nicht....


----------



## holmar (19. März 2009)

optimismusflosse!
in welcher welt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (19. März 2009)

in meiner eigenen traumwelt

wenns dich nicht intressiert brauchst ja nich lesen....

und wenns dich intressiert kannst uns ja sagen was wir nich wissen....


----------



## Smourock17 (19. März 2009)

Wenn ihr alle keinen Plan habt dann haltet doch einfach mal die Klappe!

1. Wenn dein Demo aus Taiwan kommt ist es nicht von Specialized 
2. YT lässt nicht von Hand schweissen sondern, laut YT Mitarbeiter, in der Fabrik in der auch Eastern Bikes ihre Rahmen schweissen lassen.


----------



## 9Toad1 (19. März 2009)

aber big hit 3 2009 da bin ich mir sicher^^ 

steht aber auf der seite von yti das da mit der hand geschweisst wird....
wär ja geil wenn des die gleiche firma wie eastern wär


----------



## Smourock17 (19. März 2009)

Hmmm... Die Aussage des Mitarbeiters bezog sich aufs das Dirtbike.

Wie mikrig die Loehne der Mitarbeiter sind die die Dinger dann zusammenbruzzeln will ich garnich erst wissen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. März 2009)

In der neuen Mountainbike rider wurde das tues getestet..
Fazit: Sehr Gut


----------



## Slash_93 (28. März 2009)

Könntest du den Artikel einscannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. März 2009)

ne hab kein scanner...
sorry aber ich denke das der testbericht in den nächsten tagen auf der seite von YT zu finden sein wird unter service..
LG


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. April 2009)

Hmm..
Oder auch nicht^^


----------



## Slash_93 (8. April 2009)

stimmt


----------



## Slash_93 (12. April 2009)

Doch jetzt ist er online. Wir könnten jetzt ja mal alles was wir übers Bike wissen, hier rein posten, vllt fährts ja schon jemand.


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2009)

Hallo 

  Wollte mal was Wissen hat wer das YT - Industries Tues?
  Und wie Fährt sich das so wie gut ist es verarbeitet?
  Könnte man an Bike auch 2fach Kurbel anbauen 
  Also kann der Rahmen das? 

  Meine das hier:
http://www.yt-industries.com/produkte/bikes/produkt/?xshophttp://www.yt-industries.com/produkte/bikes/produkt/?xshop[product]=9&xshop[category]=1&cHash=a92fc0b3eb


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2009)

Hatte ZufÃ¤llig die neue Mountainbike â Rider da 
  Habe den Artikel mal ein gescannt fÃ¼r euch.


----------



## stereotom (21. April 2009)

Gibts vielleicht schon Zusagen für Auslieferungstermine? Hat vielleicht jemand schon bestellt und kann genaueres dazu sagen?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Slash_93 (21. April 2009)

Anfang Mai hies es doch??


----------



## stereotom (21. April 2009)

Aber ob das YTI einhalten kann, ist die Frage...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. April 2009)

Also ich habs ja bestellt...
Zuerst hies es ende april hat sich aba verschoben ab dem 19. April wird verschickt..
Ich bekomm meins am dirtmasters  hab ich mim chef so ausgemacht weil ich rennen mitfahren will...
Ich weiß es ist unsinnig mit einem bike was man erst einen tag gefahren is rennen zu fahren is mir aber egal mir gehts ums dabei ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (23. April 2009)

April? Du meinst wohl Mai.


----------



## stereotom (25. April 2009)

Hätte noch eine Frage zum NoTon.

Die sagen ja, dass man den Federweg reduzieren kann. Wie geht das am Hinterbau? Doch nicht mit dem Dämpfer?

Kann es sein, dass dafür das zweite Loch an der Wippe vorgesehen ist?

Hier ein Bild von der Wippe:


----------



## Smourock17 (25. April 2009)

nein, das ist ein geschwindigkeitsloch


----------



## stereotom (26. April 2009)

bikesportnews schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den variablen Federweg von 130 bis 160mm an Front und Heck kann es mit wenigen Handgriffen auf den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich angepasst werden.



Das geht aber dann nicht in wenigen Handgriffen mit dem Geschwindigkeitsloch.


----------



## Slash_93 (26. April 2009)

Ist jetzt eig bekannt, ab wann ein Tues zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Smourock17 (27. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Das geht aber dann nicht in wenigen Handgriffen mit dem Geschwindigkeitsloch.



Jap. is schon ein Akt so ne einzelne Schraube, also bitte den montageständer nicht vergessen. evt gbits den ja beim bike dazu


----------



## Levty (27. April 2009)

Den Akkuschrauber und den DrehMoSchlüssel nicht vergessen!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eig bekannt, ab wann ein Tues zu bekommen ist?



Wie gesagt ab dem 18. mai glaub ich wird ausgeliefert..


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

Hat einer von euch sein Bike schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loom (9. Mai 2009)

Also mal abgesehen von dem Rahmen, haben die gesamten verbauten Teile in diversen Tests aus DH/FR foren und anderen testsites einen guten durschnitt geleistet! Im Preis/Leistungsverhältniss sind die teile dann wohl sogar erste sahne!
Auch wenn ich echt nochn noob bin machen die Bikes für mich nen soliden Eindruck und lassen sich sicher für einen Anfänger mal gut fahren der nicht viel Geld hat! 
Ob solche bikes nun mehr oder weniger was auf harten strecken taugen wie beispielsweise ein SX trail 2 will ich nicht behaupten! Hab da kaum ahnung von!
Aber die verbauten Teile landen auf jedenfall alle im mittelfeld was auch mein Fahrradhändler um die ecke gesagt hat! Und iner preisleistung halt ganz vorne!

MFG loom


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Mai 2009)

Du weißt schon das der Rocco tst r vom geld her nich im Mittelfeld liegt??^^
Das is der teuerste von Marzocchi


----------



## loom (11. Mai 2009)

Naja eben noch besser xD!
Sry bin echt noch anfänger muss immer ne menge noch so an infos rausholen ! aber was nicht ist wird noch!
Naja also gings hier eigentlich nur um die rahmen !? die sorge das die zu instabil sind ? .... aber dann ist es doch noch idealer für newcommer! wenn der rahmen halt nach 2 jahren den geist aufgibt oder so kann man sich doch einen neuen holen wenn man von dem sport beeindruckt ist...oder !?
mfg


----------



## Slash_93 (11. Mai 2009)

Poste bitte keinen solchen Schrott, informiere dich, danke.

Wann kommen die jetzt eig? Ich hab mein Tues gestern bestellt und mal ne E Mail geschrieben wann es denn kommen würde, noch keine Antwort. Hat jemand schon seins? Ich hab per Nachnahme bestellt, daher sollte ich auch wissen, wann es geliefert wird und ich über 1700 da liegen haben sollte. Das kotzt mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas an. Das Teil sollte auch noch vor den Ferien auftauchen.

Wisst ihr was?


----------



## stereotom (11. Mai 2009)

Du kannst es auch vom Postboten wieder mitnehmen lassen und dann auf der Filiale mit EC-Karte zahlen...


----------



## Slash_93 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich will mein Bike aber möglichst auf dem Schnellsten weg und die ganzen Filialen wurden bei uns geschlossen und durch Automaten ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loom (12. Mai 2009)

komm runter!


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Mai 2009)

Also meins kommt im Laufe der nächsten Woche =)


----------



## stereotom (12. Mai 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Ich will mein Bike aber möglichst auf dem Schnellsten weg und die ganzen Filialen wurden bei uns geschlossen und durch Automaten ersetzt.



Dein Rad wird wohl kaum in einem Automaten Platz haben.

Ich hab übrigens die gleiche Mail bekommen...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Mai 2009)

Slash bleib doch mal ganz ruhig...
Du bekommst dein bike doch das ist doch kein problem^^..
Du hast es wahrscheinlich früher als ich obwohl ich im november bestellt hab XD...
Ich hol mir meins in winterberg an der ihrem stand das hab ich so mim Herrn Flossmann ausgemacht...
Lg


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich würds auch gern in Winterberg holen


----------



## loom (12. Mai 2009)

schon traurig wenn die die ganzen fillialen schließen für sone stationen!


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hau in mein Tues erstmal ne Monster rein


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Mai 2009)

Echt jetz?? XD


----------



## Rumpelstilz (13. Mai 2009)

also ich find das auch durchaus interessant und bin schon gespannt auf die ersten fahrberichte. stutzig macht mich nur die beschreibung 'uneingeschränkter bikeparkeinsatz' und dann keine garantie beim sprüngen.


----------



## Slash_93 (14. Mai 2009)

Klar, da kommt ne Monster rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Mai 2009)

das mit der Garantie ist aber bei so ziemlich allen marken so.
Geh mal auf die seite von Canyon. Die bauen z.T. übelste Freerider und in deren agb steht das man auch nicht damit springen darf da sonst die garantie erlischt^^
Aber ich glaube wenn es wirklich zum fall von einem rahmenbruch kommt, dann werden die sich denke ich kulant zeigen. und ausserdem kannst du denen ja erzählen du bist nur auf der straße gefahren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Mai 2009)

Juhuu noch eine woche


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Mai 2009)

Wer ist denn eigentlich über Dirtmasters in Winterberg?


----------



## Slash_93 (14. Mai 2009)

Uneingeschränkter Bikeparkeinsatz bedeutet bei mir auch springen, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht


----------



## 9Toad1 (14. Mai 2009)

ich weiss nich...

da kauf ich mir lieber n slopestyler wo ich weiss das der was aushält...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Mai 2009)

Du darfst natürlich damit springen 
Meinem kumpel ist gestern der rahmen von seinem UMF freddy gebrochen und in deren agb steht auch das man damit nicht springen darf^^
Die firmen sagen wie gesagt meistens: Ach scheiß drauf wir bauen die bikes ja für sowas ... Geben wir ihm halt einen neuen rahmen.
Mein kumpel bekommt seinen rahmen auch nur neu weil umf sich dort kulant zeigt.
Wenn sie strickt nach agb gehen würden müsste er dafür blechen...


----------



## Slash_93 (15. Mai 2009)

Die UMF Rahmen sind doch enorm schwer und daher sollten sie doch auch stabil sein?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Mai 2009)

Betonung liegt auf sollten slash 
Das is der zweite kumpel dem ein freddy rahmen gebrochen ist


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Mai 2009)

Hat schon jemand sein bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (20. Mai 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Juhuu noch eine woche



Da wird wohl nix draus...


----------



## Faces1234 (21. Mai 2009)

Wieso???


----------



## andi55 (21. Mai 2009)

da rookie schrieb:


> taiwan sucks!!
> ob yt oder sonstwer...mir gehts einfach nur auf´n sack.




Du trägst wahrscheinlich auch nur Selbstgetricktes, aber das auch nur, wenn du den Schäfer kanntest.  ...

Wenn du einen Hass speziell gegen Taiwan hast dann darfst du aber guten Gewissens die meisten Sportartikelhersteller und sonstige Labels tragen.
Schließlich gibt es noch genug Sweatshops in China, Honduras, den Philippinen, etc.. Wenn es umbedingt _deutsch_ sein soll (Puma, Adidas,...), dann schau mal genau auf z.B. den Schuhkarton. 
Letztendlich steht da aber auch nur drauf, wo die Einzelteile zusammengefügt wurden.
Habe letztens nen Bericht über einen Laufschuhhersteller aus Deutschland gesehen (http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,441001,00.html ). Die Dinger würden sich sicherlich auch besser verkaufen, wenn sie nicht 150% dessen kosten würden, was sonstige gute Laufschuhe kosten...


Zu den Bikes:

Ich find die Namensgebung geil:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZisji9YoI"]YouTube - Starsky & Hutch - Do it ( Deutsch )[/ame]


----------



## Slash_93 (21. Mai 2009)

Mir hat YT ne E Mail geschrieben, dass es am Mittwoch bei ihnen abgeholt wird und bei mir am Freitag ankommen soll, was ich mir noch nciht recht vorstellen kann, ne E Mail von DHL hab ich auch noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## stereotom (21. Mai 2009)

Glaub mal dass es am Freitag von DHL erst weiter verarbeitet wird, und dann eventuell eMails mit Tracking-IDs gesendet werden. Mit viel Glück kommt es dann am Samstag an, glaub ich aber irgendwie nicht. Der heutige Feiertag ist eben das Problem. Hört sich aber trotzdem gut an, dein Post, Slash. Hast du eigentlich bei YT extra nachgefragt oder hast du die Mail von alleine bekommen?

Und zur Namensgebung: Tues ist ja verständlich, aber zu Noton fällt mir nix gescheites ein.


----------



## andi55 (22. Mai 2009)

"tues" ist aber auch die zweite Person, singular vom Verb _tuer_ (gesprochen: tü_eh)

Übersetzungen und Variationen: 

se tuer - sich umbringen, sich völlig verbrauchen
tuer quelc'un - jemanden umbringen, jmdn. fertig machen, etwas ruinieren


Saubere Wortwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab angefragt


----------



## stereotom (22. Mai 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf die nächste Woche...


----------



## Slash_93 (23. Mai 2009)

bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
Wir sind beim Dirtmaster Festival und haben nur sporadisch die Möglichkeit
unsere Mails abzurufen.

Dein Bike ist bereits montiert und geht am Montagvormittag raus.

Bitte entschuldige nochmals die Verzögerung, aber wir mussten länger als
geplant auf die Zollfreigabe warten, was jetzt aber endlich erfolgt ist.



Der Kontakt ist erstklassig und freundlich. Ich mach Young Talent =)


----------



## stereotom (24. Mai 2009)

Wie... du bist Mitarbeiter von YT?

Ich freu mich auf jeden fall riesig. Und die Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die größte Freude. Das Fahren macht aber dann doch mehr Spaß als das Warten...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Mai 2009)

Juhuu ich habs endlic
Hab es am donnerstag früh bekommen und bin gleich rennen mitgefahren..
Es fährt sich echt klasse war auch schon am freitag damit in willingen die wc dh auschecken...   ging gut
die typen sind echt verdammt cool drauf, die ham mein bike per kurier zum dirtmasters bringen lassen^^
das bike springt verdammt gut und schluckt auch sehr gut die broken aufe dh weg.
ich werde mir aber wahrscheinliche iene weichere dämpferfeder kaufen da ich das bike in L genommen habe wo eine 450er feder verbaut ist welche für mein gewicht ein wening zu straff ist..
ausführlicher fahrbericht kommt süäter
Liebe grüße


----------



## Slash_93 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo David,

bitte entschuldige noch mal die VerzÃ¶gerung.
Dein Bike wurde heute mit DHL versendet.
Es sollte also in 1-2 Tagen bei Dir sein!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Markus

Sponsoree Deutschland GmbH
Markus Flossmann
CEO / GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer

Rosenau 5
91359 Leutenbach
GERMANY



Lad Bilder hoch, ich will meins auch 
Ich habs auch in L genommen und wiege gute 60 Kilo^^

Ich rÃ¼ste meine 66 noch auf Luft um, costa quanta 110â¬ ca 500 g Gewichtsersparnis und sie soll sich danach noch besser fahren lassen. Gibts schon nen Thread hier im Forum. Ich bestell gleich mal ne neue Feder 

Passt da eig jede Roco Feder rein?


----------



## 9Toad1 (26. Mai 2009)

kauft sich jemand von euch jetzt eig das noton?

ich kenn mich nich mehr aus ^^

auf der homepage von yt steht, dass das noton die meisten downhillstrecken meistert und in in den thread heissts das es nur begrenzte bikeparkeinsatz stand hält....

was jetzt^^???


----------



## Slash_93 (26. Mai 2009)

Also das Noton ist ne tolle Kiste, allerdings hat es halt zu wenig Federweg für mich. Was die stabilität angeht hab ich gar keine Bedenken. Das Bike ist ganz klar dafür ausgelegt und wird auch dementsprechend gefahren. Ich wüsste nicht wo es steht, dass es nur begrenzen Bikeparkeinsatz stand hält? Wohl eher, dass man mit 160mm Federweg nicht die härteste DH Strecke runterkommt, es ist ja dafür auch nicht ausgelegt. Mit dem Tues kannst im Park alles machen. Aber ich gehe ja davon aus, dass du einen Slopestyler oder Freerider willst und dann passt das doch.

Was die Qualität angeht hab ich gar keine Benkenen mehr, der Kontakt mit YT ist auch erstklassig, ich glaube nicht dass man so etwas bei Specialized bekommen würde und die Qualität stimmt auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## Slash_93 (26. Mai 2009)

Wir sollten eine Interessengemeinschaft aufmachen! YT Bikes


----------



## 9Toad1 (26. Mai 2009)

hmmm ich will aber dann schon mal fette gaps (8-10m) oder n 3 drop springen...

und da weiss ich nich so genau ob das das noton aushält.... ich würds mir wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2009)

natürlich wird es das aushalten...
zieht euch ma das tues in echt rein..
das unterrohr is so massiv dick genau wie das steuerrohr das glaubst du kaum..  und es wiegt trotzdem nur 17,5 kilo..
das noton is ähnlich fett ich war ja in winterberg am yt stand...
ich depp hab erst ma aus dem dämpfer die luft rausgelassen weil ich gedacht hab das er dann besser geht aba da lag ich falsch das tst funzt jetz nich mehr..  muss erst wieder neue luft reinpumpen^^
Lg


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2009)

yeeaaahh mein erstes im web veröffentlichtes bild vom ersten rennen von mir..

http://www.funsporting.de/Bildergalerie+3081+15.htm


----------



## m-rider (27. Mai 2009)

sersn yt gemeinschft..wär dafür wenn wir ne interressengemeinschaft aufmachen..wir als vernichter guten bikesvertriebes

also ich hab meins und das ist ein echt geiles teil..einfach nur geil


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Mai 2009)

Richtig geil, ich hab meins auch 

Aber ist bei euch auch kein Roco WC drinn, bei mir ist ein TST drinn? Auf meinen Felgen steht *B*H, was mich etwas verwunderte, aufgrund dessen, dass ich da stur ein DH erwartete. Ich hab keinen YT Lenker sondern einen Holzfeller^^ 

Das Schaltwerk war fürchterlich eingestellt, aber das blieb natürlich nicht lange so.

Was mich ein bischen ankotzt, Bremshebel und Schalthebel sind sone dämliche Kombi, aber naja, neuer Klemmring fürn Schalthebel, dann passt das.

Ach, es ist so geil =)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Mai 2009)

Slash wer sagt denn das ein rocco Wc drinn ist???
auf der yt seite steht schon immer Marzocchi TST R
Auf den felgen steht auch ausdrücklich BH steht auch auf der seite..
Den lenker haben sie jetzt neu draufgemacht weil bei dem yt lenker die lackbeschichtung zu dick für die griffe war.. also haben sie gleich mal einen viel besseren lenker draufgemacht^^
und bei mir war die schaltung auch schlecht eingestellt aba jetzt funzt alles
Slash:  Tipp:  nehm ein watte stäbche, tu öl drauf und geh damit in jede schraube vom fahrrad..  das verhindert rost...  ich habs jetz erst gemacht, nach dem ersten bikeputz und hatte an den vorbau schrauben schon rost...
Zuerst hieß es übrigens dass das bike 18,5 kilo wiegt das war auch so aber nur beim prototypen den ich auch schon gefahren bin..  jetz wiegt es sage und schreibe 17,5 kilo was bei diesem massiven rahmen und den Parts erstaunlich ist
nja ich find dsa teil einfach nur FÄÄÄT


----------



## 9Toad1 (28. Mai 2009)

auf der hp sinds aber auch nur 17,5


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Mai 2009)

ja ich sag ja am anfang so im februar hies es noch 18,5-...


----------



## stereotom (30. Mai 2009)

Meins ist angeblich am Montag versendet worden, aber bei mir ist immer noch kein NoTon angekommen. Komisch...

Hat jemand von euch so eine Nummer für eine Sendungsverfolgung bekommen? Wurde ja so angekündigt, dass man die von DHL bekommt.


----------



## stereotom (6. Juni 2009)

Der Postbote hat keine Karte hinterlassen. Durch eine TrackingID von YT bekam ich raus, dass das Bike schon eine Woche in der Filiale stand.

Das Noton ist einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (6. Juni 2009)

Bilder Leute... postet Bilder =)


----------



## stereotom (7. Juni 2009)

An die NoTon-Fahrer:

Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür das Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter des Roco Air ist, und welcher Druck da mindestens drin sein soll?

Vielen Dank!
Tom


----------



## stereotom (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## 9Toad1 (7. Juni 2009)

woa leck ist das bike geil! ich holls bestells mir auch die woche!


----------



## stereotom (8. Juni 2009)

Fährt sich auch wunderbar. Erstaunlich potent und verspielt das Teil. Finde auch den nicht zu flachen Lenkwinkel und somit auch den relativ kurzen Radstand einfach genial...





Die Zugverlegung auf der Oberseite der Kettenstrebe ist halt nicht so dolle. Aber die unerwartete Verlegung auf der Oberseite des Oberrohrs finde ich super.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2009)

wow das noton ist echt geil Oo...
wie ist denn der hinterbau so??  der lässt sich ja verstellen von 160 auf 130 oder...
bin morgen wieedr 2 tage im bikepark hindelang mit meinem   Tues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (9. Juni 2009)

Wiso hast du da gleich ne andere Gabel und Bremsen reingehauen?


----------



## stereotom (9. Juni 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> wow das noton ist echt geil Oo...
> wie ist denn der hinterbau so??  der lässt sich ja verstellen von 160 auf 130 oder...
> bin morgen wieedr 2 tage im bikepark hindelang mit meinem   Tues...



Ja, die untere Aufnahme gibt 130mm und die obere 160mm. Stimmt auch, ich habs nachgemessen, aber nur wenn der Dämpfer statt 52mm Hub 57mm her geben würde...

Hindelang? Lieber nix zu Weihnachten!

@slash:
Bremsen hab ich nix verändert und bei der Gabel: Ich bin halt einfach Fan von Van-Gabeln von Fox.

Edit: Habt ihr auch Bilder von euren Geräten???


----------



## m-rider (9. Juni 2009)

hier mal mein tues..hoffe hab dasmit den bilder gepackt


----------



## NoPussyWay (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage zum Noton, oder besser gesagt 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habt ihr auch das Problem das, dass Hinterrad an der Aufnahme für die
vordere Schaltung schleift sobald man durchschlägt?

Und die zweite Frage ist, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit nem
Fox DHX 5.0 Federdämpfer im Noton?
Ich wiege mit Helm etc. ca. 87Kg welche Federhärte könnt ihr mir da Empfehlen?

@Stereotom

Hast du mal die komplette Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und geguckt wie weit er tatsächlich geht?

Sollte der Dämpfer wirklich nur 52mm Hub frei geben könnte mein Plan mit dem 200mmx57mm Fox Dämpfer wohl geplatzt sein.

Ich komm ja so schon an den Rahmen!

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht zur Flex greifen


----------



## stereotom (9. Juni 2009)

Bei mir hat nichts geschliffen als ich die Luft entnommen habe und die "52mm" Hub voll durch gedrückt hatte.

Welche Aufnahme meinst du eigentlich? Vordere Schaltung???


----------



## NoPussyWay (9. Juni 2009)

@Stereotom

Hast du an der Führung des Schaltzugs und der Bremsleitung was verändert?

Bei mir laufen die Züge jeweils entlang der unteren Streben am Hinterbau..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich muss morgen erstmal gucken ob an der oberen Strebe überhaupt Aufnahmen sind.
Der Schaltzug ist an der der Oberseite der Kettenstrebe nur durch den Schlagschutz geschützt, das hat mich eh schon etwas gestört!! 

Ansonsten macht das Rad aber richtig Spaß!


----------



## NoPussyWay (9. Juni 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Bei mir hat nichts geschliffen als ich die Luft entnommen habe und die "52mm" Hub voll durch gedrückt hatte.
> 
> Welche Aufnahme meinst du eigentlich? Vordere Schaltung???



An der Sattelstrebe ist bei mir noch diese Öse die zur Aufnahme des Schaltzugs bei Verwendung einer Vorderenschaltung benötigt wird.

Wenn ich die Luft raus lasse komm ich da fast dran, mit dem Schwung von Schlag schleift dann der Reifen.


----------



## stereotom (9. Juni 2009)

Muss noch mal nachsehen wie nahe der Reifen an die Aufnahme hinkommt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.

Die Kabelführung an den unteren Streben ist nicht gut. Ich hab die Kabel an den oberen Streben gemacht (siehe Bild).

Edit: Hab grad nach gesehen und tatsächlich geht die Aufnahme schön zwischen die Stollen bei 52mm Hub.


----------



## 9Toad1 (11. Juni 2009)

juhu! lol ich hab grad mein Noton bestellt  freu mich schon drauf 
wie lange dauert es bis das bike ankommt?


----------



## chris.u (14. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt auch endlich mein TuEs bekommen, und bin total zufrieden damit. Bei mir war die Schaltung auch ******* eingestellt aber jetzt passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz.W (15. Juni 2009)

Wie lange habt ihr auf eure Raeder gewartet?
Wuerde gern wissen wann ich mit meinem Tues rechnen kann!!!!!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juni 2009)

2 wochen oder so denke ich..  bin mir net sicher     ich war selbstabholer beim ixs dirtmasters festival^^


----------



## 9Toad1 (15. Juni 2009)

Laut Young Talent:
"nach Zahlungseingang benötigen wir, beim derzeitigen Versandaufkommen, ca. 2-3 Tage um das Bike versandfertig zu bekommen."

hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (16. Juni 2009)

Moritz.W schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr auf eure Raeder gewartet?
> Wuerde gern wissen wann ich mit meinem Tues rechnen kann!!!!!!



Bei meinem NoTon waren es 2 wochen reine Lieferzeit, doch da war das Problem, dass es genau über Feiertage geliefert werden sollte und das noch dazu nach Österreich.

Pass aber bitte mit deinem neuen Rahmen auf weil mein NoTon ist nach 2 Wochen schon an der unteren Schwinge gerissen.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (16. Juni 2009)

Cam-man schrieb:


> sieht eigenltich gut aus!
> frage ist obs was taugt??
> aber gut wär wenn die mal nicht limitiert wären...



Ich habe meins vor 2 Wochen bekommen und schon ist der Hinterbau eingerissen, bin aber kein sooo Extremer Fahrer. YT Industries begründet dies mit einem Schweissfehler

Ich habe mich sofort bei denen gemeldet und 6 Stunden später schon die E-Mail von DHL erhalten, dass ein Paket für mich unterwegs ist.

Also: wenns gut geschweisst ist, dann haltets und falls es nicht haltet schnell und kulant sind sie allenfalls.

Lg

Rahmenriss_klein.jpg


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kann auch nur von sehr gutem Service und Kontakt berichten


----------



## MirSch (16. Juni 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Pass aber bitte mit deinem neuen Rahmen auf weil mein NoTon ist nach 2 Wochen schon an der unteren Schwinge gerissen.



Oh, das ist ärgerlich! Aber schön zu hören das YT den Grund schon kennt und der Service so schnell und gut funktioniert.


----------



## Moritz.W (16. Juni 2009)

habt ihr am Fahrwerk-Setup vom Tues was veraendert? 
Bin mir nicht sicher welche Feder ich in den Rocco einbauen soll? (wiege ca 80 kg) 
Und wie sieht das mit der Gabel aus?


----------



## m-rider (16. Juni 2009)

also fahrwerk is ne sache die du wohl selber rausfinden musst. keine ahnung wie deine hometrails sind..deine vorlieben der federung..soft oder hart und und und.
also ich wiege mit ausrüstung locker 95kg und mein fahrwerk ist einfach ein traum. hab an der luft in den elementen nix verändert. nur zug und duckstufe am dämpfer und gabel so abgestimmt, dass beide bei belastung gleichmäßig einfedern und das sie mir nicht wieder ins gesicht zurückspringen bei entlastung. und wie weit und hart das ist dann echt geschmackssache. 
mach es aber nicht zu hart..weil warum 180mm federweg wenn man durche ne brocken härte die hälfte nich nutzen kann..

die karre ist so neutral das man wirklich mit den einstellungen spielen kann..man könnte echt soweit gehen für jeden streckentyp ein anderes setup zu basteln..aber das wäre wohl übertrieben

hoffe ich konnte helfen..sonst einfach fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gleich 2 Noton auf einmal bestellt und diese innerhalb von
5 Tagen erhalten. Am längsten hat dabei noch die Post gebraucht (DHL 3 Tage)! Bei einem der beiden Räder war ein Schaltauge abgebrochen - ein kurzer Anruf und am nächsten Tag lag ein neues in der Post.

Der Service ist bis jetzt echt super 
Ich hoffe nur das ich ihn nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen muss!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Juni 2009)

Bei 80 kilo lass die standart feder drin.. ich wieg 75 habs in größe L..  es ist nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart.. bei meinem gewicht ist ein schön sraffes aber gutes trail und sprung fahrwerk..


----------



## abstrus (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Jungs, ist das NoTon tourentauglich?
Es kann ja auf 130/130 gesetzt werden + 15,3 kg, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## stereotom (17. Juni 2009)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich 2 Noton auf einmal bestellt...



Hast du eigentlich das mit dem Schleifen an der Aufnahme für die Umwerferleitung an beiden Noton festgestellt? Schliff das bei dir mit dem originalen Kenda? Und hast du das reklamiert?


----------



## NoPussyWay (18. Juni 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich das mit dem Schleifen an der Aufnahme für die Umwerferleitung an beiden Noton festgestellt? Schliff das bei dir mit dem originalen Kenda? Und hast du das reklamiert?


 
Jap an beiden (Short u. Long) !!

An beiden sind auch noch die Original Kenda Reifen - bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit denen.

Wollte YTI immer noch ne Mail schicken, habs aber irgendwie immer verschwitzt... wird aber umgehend nachgeholt  

Ich wollte auch abklären in wie fern ich evtl. diese Aufnahme bei weiterhin voller Garantie entfernen kann!?!?!

Bezüglich deinen 52mm Hub - kann es sein das der Dämpfer, ähnlich wie die Federdämpfer, eine Art Anschlagdämfer haben (Elastomer o.ä.).
Wenn ich die Luft aus beiden Kammern raus lasse, also auch aus dem Durchlagschutz, habe ich nur ca. 53mm Hub.
Nachdem ich wieder einmal am Rahmen geschliffen habe, habe ich allerdings 56mm gemessen


----------



## NoPussyWay (18. Juni 2009)

abstrus schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ist das NoTon tourentauglich?
> Es kann ja auf 130/130 gesetzt werden + 15,3 kg, oder täusche ich mich?


 
Da du Gabel u. Dämfer ja sogar während der fahrt relativ leicht von Gummikuh auf Straff bis hin zum Lockout verstellen kannst, ist es definitv auch dafür geeignet mal zu einem weiter entfernten Spot zu fahren.
Die Frage ist nur was du damit machen möchtest!?!?!
Da vorne ja lediglich ein 38er Kettenblatt montiert ist schieb ich gelegentlich doch lieber bei steilen Anstiegen, kann aber auch an mir liegen  

Aber wo wir grade bei den 15,3 Kilo sind, wie schwer sind eure Räder wirklich?? Ich habe Festgestellt das, dass kleine Noton meines Kollegen 16,2 Kg und meins in Lang nur 16,0Kg wiegt - beide noch im original Zustand gewogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (18. Juni 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Ich habe meins vor 2 Wochen bekommen und schon ist der Hinterbau eingerissen, bin aber kein sooo Extremer Fahrer. YT Industries begründet dies mit einem Schweissfehler...



Danke für den Tipp...

Hab mir meins grade mal näher angesehen und ebenfalls einen Riss entdeckt...

Meiner ist allerdings am unteren Ende der oberen Strebe vom Hinterbau.
Noch ist er zwar relativ klein, aber wenn man sich mal die Geometrie anguckt merkt man das an diesem Punkt die meisten Kräfte wirken dürften!

Und das kurz vorm WE.

Telefonisch war keiner mehr zu erreichen, hoffentlich bearbeiten die  meine Mail schnell.


----------



## MirSch (18. Juni 2009)

Oh Fu**!!! 

Wenn da mal nicht ne Defektserie im Anmarsch ist


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. Juni 2009)

omg! fahrt ihr alle so irre? ^^

bin schon gespannt obs bei mir dann reist

wär schade


----------



## NoPussyWay (19. Juni 2009)

Hab grade folgende Antwort von YTI bekommen:

Hallo Marc,

Oh man sorry für die ganzen Problem.
Wir haben mit einer Charge Noton Hinterbauten richtig Pech gehabt
und das gleich am Anfang unserer neuen Baureihe :-(

Bei dieser Charge ist bei der Wärmebehandlung alles falsch gelaufen.

Wir haben aber schon reagiert! - es werden gerade neue Hinterbauten 
produziert.
Neben dem großen Augenmerk auf die Wärmebehandlung haben wir auch konstruktiv eingegriffen!


1) Sitzstrebe größere Wandstärke und veränderter Querschnitt.

2) Abstützpunkt (Schweißstelle) der Sitzstrebe auf Ausfallende wird 
vergrößert und auf die größere Wandstärke der Sitzstrebe angepasst.

3) Yoke (Schwingengabel) wird vom Tues übernommen

Wir, sprich Markus und ich + 2 Testfahrer sind seit über 6Monaten mit 
Serienmustern des Noton unterwegs (Bikepark und mächtig Slopestyle) 
nix ist passiert!
Auch bei der Verifikation auf den üblichen Prüfstandsversuchen war alles i.O!

Ich gehe davon aus - der Zeitdruck bezüglich der Auslieferung war der 
entscheidende Punkt für den Fehler.
Das werden wir aber noch genau klären.

Die neuen Schwingen werden Ende nächster Woche zum Pulverbeschichten übergeben
und werden dann per Luftfracht nach DE versendet!
Den genauen Termin kann ich Dir nächste Woche sagen.

Wir würden Dir gerne zur Überbrückung noch eine aktuelle Schwinge 
senden und diese schnellstmöglich gegen die neue tauschen.

Grüße
Stefan
YT-IND _ Engineering


Also ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, Super netter Kontakt!!
Mit der Lösung bin ich auch zufrieden!!

Bei problemen am Rad einfach freundlich bei denen melden und euch wir mit Sichherheit geholfen!

So soll es sein


----------



## Moritz.W (19. Juni 2009)

Ist es dann nicht ueblich, wenn so ein Serienfehler bekannt ist, eine Rueckrufaktion zu starten?? Sieht ja auch nicht ungefaehrlich aus, oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Juni 2009)

wow..  das ist natürlich blöd mit den notons..
aber ich kenn die jungs ja ganz gut die machen keine krummen sachen beim service.. das find ich gut.
hatte schon jemand probleme mit seinem Tues??
also ich noch nicht ausserdas mein tretlager ein bisschen knackt, woran ich aber selbst schuld bin, da ich mit em hochdruckreiniger draufgehalten hab.. XD
Liebe grüße an die Yt Gemeinschaft


----------



## stereotom (19. Juni 2009)

Das dürfte nicht das Lager sein, sondern die konische Aufnahme für die Kurbelarme. Entweder fester anziehen mit einem 8er Inbus (ca 50NM). Oder besser abziehen, fetten und wieder drauf machen. Dann sollte das Knacken Geschichte sein.


----------



## 9Toad1 (20. Juni 2009)

juhu es ist da! 

bis jetzt bin ich vollkommen zufrieden damit  man könnte sagen ich liebe es 

ich hoffe, dass der hinterbau bei mir nicht reisst 

naja ich bin jetzt mal ned runte drehn =)


----------



## Slash_93 (20. Juni 2009)

Mein Tues ist sehr stabil, könnte nichts negatives berichten, die von YT sind enfach cool drauf


----------



## Moritz.W (20. Juni 2009)

Also der Service ist echt TOP!!!! Hab das Tues am Dienstag bestellt und heute kams mit der Post!! Und, ja es faehrt sich super!! An dieser Stelle: Danke YT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (20. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen,

kennt jemand den Sitzrohr-Durchmesser vom Noton?
Könnte was für mich sein, wenn eine verstellbare Stütze reinpasst...

Danke schonmal,
der user_1024


----------



## Papst Benedikt (20. Juni 2009)

user_1024 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand den Sitzrohr-Durchmesser vom Noton?
> Könnte was für mich sein, wenn eine verstellbare Stütze reinpasst...
> ...



*30,91 mm* sagt meine Schublehre.
Das Bike ist wirklich super kann es dir nur empfehlen.

Greetz

Der Papst gg


----------



## 9Toad1 (20. Juni 2009)

ich bin heut paar stunden mit meim noton gefahren,

ich hab nur n problem... an dem vorbau/steuersatz (kA wie man das nennt) ist ein spiel und die gabel sinkt 10 cm ein wenn ich mich drauf setz(bin cm 50 kg schwer), muss ich da mehr luft rein pumpen oder was soll ich da einstellen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Juni 2009)

@stereotom
meinst du jetzt die imbus schraube die unten an der kurbel ist???


----------



## stereotom (20. Juni 2009)

Genau, die meine ich...


----------



## NoPussyWay (21. Juni 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> ...ich hab nur n problem... an dem vorbau/steuersatz (kA wie man das nennt) ist ein spiel und die gabel sinkt 10 cm ein wenn ich mich drauf setz(bin cm 50 kg schwer), muss ich da mehr luft rein pumpen oder was soll ich da einstellen?



Das Spiel kann daher kommen das der Steuersatz sich noch etwas gesetzt hat, einfach die seitlichen Schrauben am Vorbau lösen u. den Steuersatz durch die obere Imbusschraube etwas zusammen ziehen - aber denk dran, nach fest kommt ab! Denke mal da ist eine normale Kralle drin, die kann man schonmal nach oben durchziehen!

Das die Gabel direkt einfedert ist normal, das muss sie auch.
Wichtig ist aber das sie bei den Sachen die du machst den Federweg auch ausnutzt u dabei nicht durchschlägt! 
Der Rest ist Geschmackssache!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juni 2009)

ein negativfederweg von 10cm von 160cm nur beim draufsetzten ist zu viel... da muss luft rein


----------



## user_1024 (21. Juni 2009)

Kann von den Noton fahrern bitte mal jemand nachmessen, ob das Sitzrohr 385 mm Achsmaß oder 385 mm bis zur Oberkante Rohr hat?

Oder "Wie lang ist es von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr"?

Danke,
user_1024


----------



## 9Toad1 (21. Juni 2009)

die schrauben nachziehn hat nix gebracht.

unter dem vorbau warn 2 ringe. ich alles ausprobiert. Die ringe über dem vorbau, einen unter und ein drüber. Nichts funzt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (21. Juni 2009)

Dann ist eventuell der Gabelschaft zu lange und die Aheadkappe liegt dort auf. Hat die Kappe auf der Unterseite Abdrücke vom Schaft?


----------



## 9Toad1 (21. Juni 2009)

nein, nichts auffälliges.

ich schreib dem support mal ne mail, ich glaub, dass da ein ring oder kugellager fehlt....


----------



## abstrus (21. Juni 2009)

Kann einer von euch einen ausführlichen und kritischen Testbericht über das NoTon geben?
Inklusive Vergleich zu z.B. Specialized Fullys ( sx und big hit )
Mich reizt so ein NoTon ja doch ziemlich.....


----------



## 9Toad1 (21. Juni 2009)

ich fahr das noton zwar erst 2 tage, aber es ist einer der  beste bike das ich je gefahren bin.
es ist wendig wie ein dirtbike, wenn du die gabel und den dämpfer richtig einstellst kannst du locker auch jede downhillstrecke rocken.
es ist nur ein bischen frontlastig(vll merk ich das nur weil ich vorher ein kona stinky gefahren bin).

test bericht 10 von 10 punkten^^


----------



## stereotom (21. Juni 2009)

Das SX ist mM nach durch den längeren Radstand und flacheren Lenkwinkel im Downhill- und Freeride- Bereich besser geeignet. Hingegen ist das kompaktere NoTon wendiger, handlicher und verspielter. Genial für kurvige Trails mit Kicker, schnellen Anliegern So wie die guten Spots in Augsburg eben gemacht sind.


----------



## user_1024 (22. Juni 2009)

klingt ja alles super, aber wie lang ist denn jetzt das Sitzrohr? Leider geht's bei mir ab und zu auch bergauf und das muss man dann fahren können...
In der Geometrie-Tabelle steht 385mm. Achsmaß oder bis ans Ende gemessen?

Bin gespannt,
der user_1024


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (22. Juni 2009)

user_1024 schrieb:


> Leider geht's bei mir ab und zu auch bergauf und das muss man dann fahren können...
> 
> Bin gespannt,
> der user_1024


 
Wie lang das Sitzrohr ist kann ich dir im Moment auch nicht sagen, aber 
da ist eine ziemlich lange Sattelstütze drin die auch weit raus gezogen werden kann.

Ich bin 2m und komm mit dem großen Rahmen ganz gut zurecht!
Ich kann die Beine zwar nicht komplett austrecken, aber ich bin voll zufrieden. Schön lang aber nicht zu hoch!!

Das hat mich z.B. am neuen Big Hit gestört. Fürn nen ordentlichen Bunny etc. kann man beim großen Rahmen den Sattel nicht weit genug runter machen, aber die kleinen sind einfach zu kurz für mich!!


----------



## user_1024 (22. Juni 2009)

Ok, danke. Das klingt schonmal gut. Ich habe aber bei meinem jetzigen Enduro nachgemessen, daß ich zum Touren und Bergauf fahren 72 cm Abstand zwischen Mitte Tretlager und Unterkante Sattel (Schienen/Gestell) brauche. Wenn ich das mit einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze hinkriege (meine KS i900 ist 400 mm lang und muss 100 mm in den Rahmen), bin ich der nächste YT-Fahrer 

Also: wer eins hat, bitte messen, DANKE


----------



## 9Toad1 (22. Juni 2009)

@ user 1024
willst du dir das noton in S oder L kaufen?


die aheadkappe hat auf der unterseite kratzer. bin grad mit nem YT-mitarbeiter in kontakt, wahr. bekomm ich noch ein, zwei distanzringe

die jungs sind echt super!


----------



## user_1024 (22. Juni 2009)

In L aber das Sitzrohr ist laut Gemetrietabelle immer gleich.


----------



## stereotom (22. Juni 2009)

Also, ich hab ein NoTon in L und hab nachgemessen:

Die Länge ist wie angegeben von Kurbelachse zu Oberkante Sattelrohr genau 395mm. Meine Stütze lässt sich 295mm versenken. Mir ist die 350er bei 86cm Schritt etwas zu kurz. Eine 400er würde passen. Vielleicht leg ich mir mal eine zu, weil sie echt weit versenkbar ist.

@9Toad1:

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht. Die Längen die Dinger echt knapp ab. Eventuel durch das Setzen vom Steuersatz sind die Schäfte dann teilweise zu lang.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Juni 2009)

Schlechte news von einem YT gemeinschaftsfahrer ^^
mich hats heute im wald ziemlich derb gemault..
bin durch nen ziemlich engen,schnellen anlieger durch und meine pedale ist dabei an einem baumstumpf hängengeblieben.. sofort überschlagen..ich am baum vorbei geflogen mein bike mit dem vorderrad gegen den baum geflogen..
Fazit..:  Deformierte vordere Felge, + das verbindungsstück zwischen brems und schalthebel gebrochen...
So ein scheiß

ich hab gleich beim guten herrn Flossmann angerufen und er könnte mir eine felge ohne speichen und naben für 19 EUR geben. Allerdings müsste ich dann zum händler gehen und komplett umspeichen lassen..  oder der herr Flossmann schickt mir ein neues Laufrad für 80 EUR..  Was meint ihr, was soll ich machen eurer meinung nach..
Liebe Grüße 
Verletzter TuEs Rider


----------



## Drome00 (23. Juni 2009)

Tach,
ich will mi jetzt auch ein TuEs nach euren guten Berichten zulegen. Allerdings hab ich noch eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß die Beamsscheiben sind? Wegen der Gabel schließe ich auf 200mm, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

P.S.: Wer will nen Dirtbike kaufen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Juni 2009)

Die bremsscheiben haben 203mm durchmesser^^
was denn sonst??


----------



## stereotom (23. Juni 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ...  oder der herr Flossmann schickt mir ein neues Laufrad für 80 EUR..  Was meint ihr, was soll ich machen eurer meinung nach..
> Liebe Grüße
> Verletzter TuEs Rider



Für 80 EURO ist doch gut. Kannst du deine Nabe zu YT zum Einspeichen senden? Dann kannst du ja noch günstiger wegkommen.


----------



## Drome00 (24. Juni 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Die bremsscheiben haben 203mm durchmesser^^
> was denn sonst??



160mm, 180mm, 230mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Juni 2009)

@Drome00
ööhm jo hmm^^
ne aber bei 180 fw und mehr geh ich meistens von 200mm aus..


----------



## 9Toad1 (29. Juni 2009)

Die jungs von yti haben mir 2 spacer geschickt und das spiel am vorbau ist weg. 
juhu*

jetzt hab ich n andres problem xD

das bike lässt sich ziemlich schwer lenken(bei normal angezogenen schrauben)
bei lockerer aheadkappen-schraube ist das spiel wieder da....

kann mir da jemand helfen, was ich machen soll?


----------



## Slash_93 (29. Juni 2009)

Du darfst die Schraube, die in die Kralle geht nicht so extrem anziehen.


----------



## 9Toad1 (30. Juni 2009)

mach ich ja nicht...


----------



## stereotom (1. Juli 2009)

An welcher Stelle ist denn eure Aufnahme für den Zug eines Umwerfers?
Bei mir ist sie auf der linken Seite vom Sattelrohr, auf dem Bild von YT ist sie auf der rechten Seite:





Links ist meiner Einschätzung nach sehr schlecht für einen Umwerfer, da dann der Zug total schräg steht und eventuell nicht leicht läuft.


----------



## 9Toad1 (1. Juli 2009)

bei mir is auch links


----------



## Slash_93 (3. Juli 2009)

Dein Lenker muss 90 grad weiter nach oben, so ist das ja schrecklich


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Juli 2009)

xD
da war ja noch nich festgeschraubt ^^

i bekomm jetzt n neues lenkkopflager + 20 euro für n fachhändler der mir des lager einbaut + handschuhe!

die jungs sind einfach da hammer!


----------



## NoPussyWay (5. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sitzt die Aufnahme auch weiter links.
Schön zu sehen sind auch die Schleifspuren, allerdings stammen die noch vom Rocco Air!
Kann es sein das die Bilder auf der YT Seite aktualisiert wurden?
Bei meinem Noton ist der Übergang von der oberen Strebe des Hinterbaus zum Ausfallende nicht so dick. Außerdem habe ich oben keine Aufnahmen für den Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung.
Das könnte also schon der angekündigte neue Hinterbau sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (6. Juli 2009)

Die Kabelverlegung auf den Bildern ist auf jeden Fall die alte Version. Der Hinterbau insgesamt dürfte auch eine ältere Version sein wie wir sie haben, da z.B. der Horstlink nicht in einer Gebelverbindung steht. Sonst kann ich keine Unterschiede erkennen.

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Dämpfer eingebaut? Also ich mein Länge und Hub.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2009)

hi leute...
meint ihr das der hinterbau vom tues miteinem fox dämpfer softer wird?
weil kumpels von mir haben umf freddys und alle haben fox dämpfer bis auf einen  der hat en marzocchi dämpfer..   und die bikes mit den fox dämpfern sind vom hinterbau her viel softer und schlagen trotzdem nicht durch..
der hinterbau mit dem marzocchi dämpfer ist bei gleicher feder härte und länge deutlich straffer schlägt aber trotzdem ab und zu durch..  egal bei welcher einstellung...
was meint ihr??  verbessert ein fox dämpfer die hinterbau performance.
Liebe grüße an alle Young talent Rider.


----------



## Slash_93 (6. Juli 2009)

Würd mcih auch mal interessieren?


----------



## NoPussyWay (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahr jetzt, wie man ja auf dem Bild sieht, nen Fox DHX 5.0.
Der hat nen verstellbaren Durchschlagschutz mit dem man den Dämpfer zum Ende hin sehr gut verstellen kann.
Der Losbrechmoment ist nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit ein Traum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerdings hab ich auch nur nen 200mm Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub.
Die Größe vom Tues kenn ich nicht.

Mein Bruder fährt auch nen Freddy mit dem Mazzochi Dämpfer.
Mir persönlich gefällt diese Kombination überhaupt nicht, irgendwie hakt alles.
Aber die Ansteuerung ist natürlich auch anders.
Generell ist es schwer zu sagen. Für mich kam jedenfalls nur ein DHX 5 oder RC 4 in Frage.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Juli 2009)

was meinen die Tues fahrer?


----------



## Drome00 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir jetztn TUES bestellt und wollt nochmal grad im vorraus fragen, wies denn mit dem Sound von der Nabe steht, is der schön laut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Schlechte news von einem YT gemeinschaftsfahrer ^^
> mich hats heute im wald ziemlich derb gemault..
> bin durch nen ziemlich engen,schnellen anlieger durch und meine pedale ist dabei an einem baumstumpf hängengeblieben.. sofort überschlagen..ich am baum vorbei geflogen mein bike mit dem vorderrad gegen den baum geflogen..
> Fazit..:  Deformierte vordere Felge, + das verbindungsstück zwischen brems und schalthebel gebrochen...
> ...


 ,was hast Du jetzt wieder geschafft ROMMERZGHOST´chen. Mann mann mann, das Rad ist neu.


----------



## nwamz (9. Juli 2009)

In welcher größe würdet ihr es bei 1.75m nehmen? S oder L ?

Kleiner Nachtrag hab gerade gelesen das es in L erstmal ausverkauft ist


----------



## Slash_93 (10. Juli 2009)

L aufgrund dessen, dass die die Oberrohrlänge von ganz hinten bis ganz vorne messen und nicht von mitte der Rohre.


----------



## nwamz (10. Juli 2009)

ok Danke. Da es leider nicht verfügbar ist überleg ich das Noton zu nehmen.


----------



## MG 37 (11. Juli 2009)

Serwus, 

ich texte hier jetzt auch mal ein bischen mit. Hab auch ein Tues. Bin auch super zufrieden damit. Bis jetzt. Mein Tretlager oder die Kurbel weiss ich ned genau Kanack ganz schön. Ich hof das es nicht der Rahmen ist. Hab hier gelesen das der Rommerzghost das auch hat. Wollte jetzt mal die Kurbel abbauen und neu einfetten. Ich bekomm die aber ned ab. Bei meinem Dirtbike das die gleiche Kurbel hat dreh ich einfach die 8er Imbusschraube raus und ich kann die abziehen. Bei Tues aber ned. Die schraube geht raus aber die Kurbel nicht runter. Auf beiden Seiten. Einfach die Schraube ordendlich anknalll hat am anfang geholfen. Jetzt Kanacks wieder. Schei**  Bring ich das Lager auch raus? Da brauch ich eine abzieher oder? Ich brauch das Fahrrad morgen. Will aber auch nicht mit einem Knarzenden Kurbel/Lager rum fahren. 

Kann mir da einer helfen. Danke

@Rommerzghost
Wie hast du deine Kanacken wegbekommen? Denk das wir das gleiche Problem haben. 

Greetz Michä


----------



## nwamz (11. Juli 2009)

So ich hab mir heute das Noton bestellt. Hoffe es dauert nicht so lange bis es da ist


----------



## NoPussyWay (12. Juli 2009)

@MG 37

jap, du brauchst nen Abzieher um die Kurbeln ab zu bekommen.
Mit roher Gewalt gehts auch, aber das ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen!

Das Knacken solltest du dann durch anziehen des Tretlagers beseitigen können.

Ich hab aber noch gute Nachrichten für alle Noton Fahrer!

Ich habe heute den neuen Hinterbau erhalten. Diesmal hab ich die oberen und die untern Streben neu bekommen. An der unteren hat sich anscheinend nur die Aufnahme an der Tretlagerseite ganz leicht verändert.
Die oberen Streben sind aber deutlich dicker als vorher. Sie verjüngen sich jetzt auch nicht mehr zum Ende hin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Außerdem wirkt das Ausfallende dicker/robuster und ist in einen günstigeren Winkel mit der Strebe verbunden.

Da kann der Spaß ja kommen


----------



## 9Toad1 (12. Juli 2009)

wie lang hast du jetzt auf den hinterbau gewartet? bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nix gerissen


----------



## NoPussyWay (12. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Hinterbau war nach gut 2 1/2 Wochen gerissen.
Hat grade mal einen Aufenthalt im Bikepark Winterberg überstanden.
Der Hinterbau meines Kollegen war ebenfalls nach 2 1/2 Wochen kaputt, allerdings kam bei ihm die einzige Belastung durch seine gut 100Kg. Ansonsten hat er sich noch von allem fern gehalten.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am 26.06. (ca. 1 1/2 Wochen nach der Reklamation, wobei DHL 5 Tage davon gebraucht hat) haben wir dann übergangsweise 2 neue (alte) Hinterbauten erhalten, da die ersten wohl aus einer verkorksten Charge kamen.
Diese Übergangs-Hinterbauten sind auch noch intakt, wurden aber auch nicht übermäßig beansprucht.

Die Jungs von YT hatten mir vorab gesagt, das die überarbeiteten Anfang Juli bei denen eintreffen müssten. Am 08.07. hab ich dann ne Mail bekommen das die Einbautests etc. soweit abgeschlossen sein und ein Paket zu mir unterwegs ist.

Also ich kann nur wieder sagen, super service!!


----------



## MG 37 (12. Juli 2009)

@NoPussyWay

Danke, das hab ich mir gedacht. Leider hab ich so einen abzieher nicht. Also muss ich morgen ins Fahrradgeschäft und das schnell machen lassen. Ich hof dass das gekanacke dann weg ist. 

Wie funzt bei euch die Kettenführung? Die find ich ned so gut. Oben schleift die Kette. Unten fliegt schon ab und an mal die Kette raus. Da ist die Truvativ von meinem Dirtbike besser. Habt ihr da auch so Probleme mit?

Der rest an dem Bike funzt Top und macht Spaß!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (12. Juli 2009)

Du solltest die Kettenführung vllt richtig einstellen, in sachen einstellung haben die überall ein bisschen geschlampt (die Schaltung ist eine echte Beleidigung in Sachen einstellung^^)
Ich fahr das TuEs seit 2 Tagen und habe bisher keine Probleme mit der Kettenführung gehabt, nix schleift, nix springt ab.


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Juli 2009)

Gut einstellen und das Teil passt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Juli 2009)

MG37
also bei mir is das knackenwie von geisterhand verschwunden^^.
Ich hab einfach den dreck aus dem teil vom tretlager gekratzt der sichtbar war ein bischen öl rein und dann einfach gefahren. am anfang hats dann zwar immer noch geknackst aber jetzt ist es weg.
Lg


----------



## MG 37 (13. Juli 2009)

Tach auch,

die Kettenführung hab ich selbstverständlich bestmöglich eingestellt.  Funzt aber trotzdem nicht so wie ich mir das wünschen würde. Egal, da kommt die von meinen Dirtbike dran und dann geht das. Die Schaltung war bei mir aber eigendlich gut eingestellt. 

@ Rommerzghost

na ja da hast du glück gehabt. Das das bei mir auch von selbst weg geht, da verlass ich mich jetzt nicht drauf. Werd einfach mal Kurbel und Lager rausbauen, sauber machen, neu einfetten und wieder ordenlich mit dem richtig Drehmoment anziehen. 

Mal sehen obs funzt.

Danke euch

Greetz Michä


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Juli 2009)

Genau so hätt ichs auch gemacht wenn ich des werkzeug hätte.


----------



## stereotom (14. Juli 2009)

So ein Abzieher ist nicht teuer. Ich hab für meinen glaub 11Euro bezahlt. Das größere Problem ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel. Da hab ich schon einen aber der geht nur bis 25NM... Und extra für die eine Schraube einen neuen kaufen???


----------



## MG 37 (14. Juli 2009)

Nur 11 Euro, dann könnte man sich glatt einen zulegen. Du meinst den für die Kurbel oder? Und wie bekomm ich das Lager raus? Hatte bis jetzt keine zeit im Bikeshop vorbei zuschaun. Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich. Brauch ich ständig für mein Mopet. 

Greetz


----------



## stereotom (14. Juli 2009)

Der Abzieher ist für die Kurbel. Für das Lager brauchst du eine spezielle Nuss oder Schlüssel. Brauchst du aber normal nicht, weil das Knacken normal nicht vom Lager, sondern von der nicht richtig festgezogenen oder nicht gefetteten Kubel kommt.


----------



## MG 37 (14. Juli 2009)

Das es von der Kurbel bzw. von der Achse wo die Kurbel festgemacht ist kommt hatten wir ja schon. Hilft aber alles nix. Ab in den Bikeshop und machen lassen. Und gleich eine Abzieher mit nehmen oder bestellen lassen. 

Ich Danke 

Greetz Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (14. Juli 2009)

Mein Tues bekommt ne Monster und bald nen Fox Dämpfer


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (15. Juli 2009)

Heyho miteinander,

fährt zufällig jemand sein Tues im Raum Freiburg durch die Gegend.Würde mir das Teil gerne mal live anschauen.Vielleicht könnte man mal ne Runde zusammen drehen. Friede sei mit euch.


----------



## MG 37 (18. Juli 2009)

So kurzes update,

Knackt nicht mehr. Gemacht wurde: Lager raus und sauber gemacht, dann eingefettet. Aufnahme für die Kurbel gesäubert gefettet und ordenlich angezogen. Hat dann immer noch ein wenig geknackt. War dann letzten endes das Schaltauge. Also auch hier sauber gemacht. Ordenlich Fett drauf. Und dann gescheit angeknallt. 
Und was hab ich daraus gelernt. Nach jedem Saubermachen mit dem Gartenschlauch alles wieder einfetten. Fett löst probleme. 

Greetz Michä


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (18. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr das noton empfehlen? Marzocchi soll ja nicht so gut sein oder?


----------



## Slash_93 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich komm aus BW bei Bieberach.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juli 2009)

Ich erzähl der YT community erst mal was yt 2010 an den start bringt:
also ich habe ja am dirtmasters mit dem marcus gesprochen und er hat mit schon so einiges für 2010 erzählt:
aaalso

Yt hat ein neues Hinterbausystem entwickelt und zwar einen virtuellen 4-gelenker.
dieser wird am tues zum vorschein gebracht.
der federweg am tues wird mit dem neuen hinterbau auf 200mm geliftet und das bike entweder mit einer totem oder einer boxxer verkauft.

beim noton weiß ich nix.

sie haben jetzt einen hydroformierten STAHLrahmen gebaut. bis jetz wurde hydroforming nur für aluminium angewendet.

Und jetzt noch:  sie bringen ein carbon cc-bike mit  8kg  raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (22. Juli 2009)

Dann wird das TuEs in zwei Varianten verkauft? Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das Teil mit ner Boxxer oder einer Totem den Preis halten lässt^^ Aber ansonsten hört sich das gut an


----------



## Slash_93 (22. Juli 2009)

Dann reg ich mich wieder auf, dass ich nicht gewartet habe


----------



## nwamz (22. Juli 2009)

Laut Markus Flossmann wird das neue Tues preislich gleichbleiben. Vielleicht 50â¬ mehr. Sagte er zumindest mal am Telefon.

Hab heute mein NoTon bekommen. Samstags bestellt , online Ã¼berwiesen und am folgenden Donnerstag war es schon da 

Und hier noch Bilder

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/147453


----------



## Drome00 (22. Juli 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Dann reg ich mich wieder auf, dass ich nicht gewartet habe


Da bist du sicherlich nicht der einzige^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Juli 2009)

slash geht mir auch so ähnlich...
naja ich hab spass mit meinem bike


----------



## Drome00 (22. Juli 2009)

Die im nächsten jahr werden sich auch ärgern, da es in zwei Jahen sicherlich wieder was besseres gibt


----------



## nwamz (22. Juli 2009)

Was habt ihr denn für einen Luftdruck beim Roco Air TST R ? Ich hab das Gefühl er sagt ganz schön ein wenn ich mich draufsetze. Denke so 1,5cm


----------



## Drome00 (22. Juli 2009)

nwamz schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für einen Luftdruck beim Roco Air TST R ? Ich hab das Gefühl er sagt ganz schön ein wenn ich mich draufsetze. Denke so 1,5cm



Man sagt der Dämpfer soll bei einem Freeride Set Up 20%-30% des Gesamtfederwegs einsacken. Daher schätzt ich mal du kannst sogar noch ein bisschen Druck rauslassen.
Sagt mir Bescheid wenn ich mich irre


----------



## NoPussyWay (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meinen Roco ja leider schon verkauft, deswegen kann ich nicht mehr nachgucken. 
Ich meine aber das auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter die mm Werte für den SAG drauf stehen (11,7mm - irgendwas...???) .
Das ist ein 200mm Dämpfer (sichherheitshalber nochmal von Mitte zu Mitte der Schrauben messen) dann ruhig drauf setzen und nochmal messen! 
1,5cm (mitte - mitte) könnte schon gut sein.
Das hängt aber auch immer von deinem Einsatzbereich und vorlieben ab, er sollte halt nicht durchschlagen aber den vollen Weg nutzen.

Ich bin bei optimalem SAG und vollen Druck für den Endanschlag immernoch an den Rahmen gekommen! Für so ein Feintuning hab ich aber auch nicht die beste Geduld


----------



## DHma90 (23. Juli 2009)

hallo leute 
ich hab ein riesiges problem mit dem yt industries noton meine sitzstrebe neben der scheibenbremse und auch auf der anderen seite über der schaltung ist der rahmen zum 2. mal gebrochen yt hat mir auch ein neues teil geschickt aber es hat an der gleichen stelle risse bekommen.
ich bin ein guter anfänger und habe das bike vorschriftsmässig benutzt, ich bin der meinung das die sich unbedingt was neues überlegen müssen für diese schwachstelle.
und meine frage an euch ist was ich machen soll wenn es zum 3. mal passiert und yt mir keine vernünftige lösung anbieten kann

mfg dimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (23. Juli 2009)

Wann hast du den neuen Hinterbau bekommen? 

Ich hab übergangsweise nochmal die alte und dann Anfang Juli die überarbeitete dickere Version mit leicht verändertem Abstützpunkt bekommen! 

Bis jetzt hat der neue alles mitgemacht


----------



## Slash_93 (23. Juli 2009)

Die sollen jetzt mal Bilder mit den neuen Bikes rausrücken


----------



## DHma90 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Hinterbau vor ca. einem Monat bekommen..

ja okay ich hoffe der neue bringt was und lässt sich nicht so leicht schrotten immerhin hab ich über ein halbes jahr auf das bike gespart und gewartet


----------



## NoPussyWay (23. Juli 2009)

Dann solltest du ja jetzt auch den neuen bekommen.

Der alte ging ja schon kaputt wenn man den nur zu scharf angeguckt hat


----------



## Drome00 (23. Juli 2009)

Quietscht bei euch TuEs Fahrern die Avid Code 5 Bremse auch so heftig? Das ist kaum auszuhalten ohne Musik


----------



## saturno (23. Juli 2009)

DHma90 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich hab ein riesiges problem mit dem yt industries noton meine sitzstrebe neben der scheibenbremse und auch auf der anderen seite über der schaltung ist der rahmen zum 2. mal gebrochen yt hat mir auch ein neues teil geschickt aber es hat an der gleichen stelle risse bekommen.
> ich bin ein guter anfänger und habe das bike vorschriftsmässig benutzt, ich bin der meinung das die sich unbedingt was neues überlegen müssen für diese schwachstelle.
> und meine frage an euch ist was ich machen soll wenn es zum 3. mal passiert und yt mir keine vernünftige lösung anbieten kann
> ...



lösung. rücknahme und kohle zurück.


----------



## Slash_93 (23. Juli 2009)

Meine Code 5 Bremschen quitschen auch ein bischen, cih glaub dass n bischen Öl dran ist, bin aber bisher zu faul gewesen um mal mit Azethon ranzugehen.


----------



## DHma90 (24. Juli 2009)

kann man das quitschen durch normales aceton beheben ????


----------



## DHma90 (24. Juli 2009)

nimmt yt das bike zurück auch wenn es schon leichte gebrauchs spuren hat??
geht es wirklich so einfach ich dachte wenn man etwas zurück geben will muss es noch nagel neu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHma90 (24. Juli 2009)

und nein ich habe den gleichen hinterbau geschickt bekommen der mit schon kaputt gegangen ist
so eine kacke es is doch imemr was wenn man sich was teures kauft ^^


----------



## NoPussyWay (24. Juli 2009)

Also generell muss eine Ware ja frei von Mängeln sein.
Das ist ja ganz klar nicht der Fall. 
Sollte was sein, hat der Händler die Möglichkeit nachzubessern oder Ersatz zu liefern. Sollte das aber auch nich helfen besteht die Möglichkeit vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten.
Es gab mal Händler die haben in solchen Fällen Nutzungsabschläge einbehalten (z.B. Quelle) aber ich meine das wurde verboten, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. 
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate sollte das aber gar kein Problem sein. 

Schreib denen einfach das du gehört hast das es nen überarbeiteten Hinterbau gibt und das du den gerne hättest. Eigentlich solltest du den aber auch so bekommen.


----------



## DHma90 (25. Juli 2009)

ja ich habe mich mit yt schon unterhalten die haben am freitag den neuen hinterbau zu mir los geschickt.
mal schauen was jetzt passiert und ob ich ihn wieer schrotten kann 
achwas ich machs ja nich für extraa 

ok danke schön für deine hilfe 
mfg dimi


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Juli 2009)

hat von euch schon mal jemand die neue freeride gelesen??
^^
TuEs   10/10 Punkten !!!!!!!!!!!!
Noton  9/10 Punkten !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9Toad1 (29. Juli 2009)

kannst di mal einscannen =)???

die jungs von yti sind super!!! die schicken jetzt allen NoTon fahrern n neuen hinterbau =)  einfach klasse die jungs


----------



## NoPussyWay (29. Juli 2009)

Die Tests sind doch wirklich super ausgefallen!

Beide Räder sind der Freeride-Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (29. Juli 2009)

Scannt ihn mal bitte, bitte jemand ein?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Juli 2009)

maan ich hab keinen scanner ^^
kauft euch ganz einfach die zeitschrift!!!
Das ist sowieso pflicht für alle freerider !


----------



## 9Toad1 (29. Juli 2009)

ja für alle freerider die ned für ne neue gabel plechen müssen


----------



## qualle82 (29. Juli 2009)

So, et voila, erster Test.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## 9Toad1 (29. Juli 2009)

is nich vll bisl klein^^?


----------



## qualle82 (29. Juli 2009)

Anklicken und staunen. Ich kanns gut lesen auf meinem Monitor, bei Nichtgefallen einfach ins nächste Kiosk seines Vertrauens laufen und das Magazin kaufen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Rumpelstilz (29. Juli 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso pflicht für alle freerider !



weswegen, wegen der tollen tests?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Juli 2009)

nein weil einfach sehr viel informativies und cooles zeug über die szene drinsteht.


----------



## nwamz (4. August 2009)

Sagt mal wie kann ich die Kettenführung einstellen? Bei mir schleift die Kette an der Innenseite der unteren Rolle wenn ich auf die großen Kränze schalte. Kann man die Rolle weiter nach "innen" stellen?


----------



## eb-network (4. August 2009)

hi,

hab mal ne frage, wie lang ist der dämpfer beim tues und würde mein 240mm rocco rein passen ?

eis einer von euch wann es das radl wiede rin L gibt?

will eins haben ;-)

danke für eure antworten

p.s.:ggf will einer eins verkaufen an mich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (4. August 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage, wie lang ist der dämpfer beim tues und würde mein 240mm rocco rein passen ?



Warum willst du nen Rocco reinsetzten? Es ist doch schon der Marzocchi Roco TST R eingebaut, da würde ein Roco WC keinen großen Unterschied machen, es sei denn du willst nen Luftdämpfer verwenden...


----------



## eb-network (4. August 2009)

jup hab den worldcup air... und bin mit dem sooo zufrieden deswegen die frage ob er reinpasst ;-)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. August 2009)

nein wird von der einbaulänge nicht passen glaub ich..
240 ist doch maximallänge..!?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. August 2009)

und hey warte mal..  du hast ein flatline und willst ein tues?????


----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

ja genau...


----------



## MirSch (5. August 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> ja genau...



 ich hätte auch nen porsche gegen nen dacia logan einzutauschen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. August 2009)




----------



## NoPussyWay (5. August 2009)




----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

naja wenn ihr das so seht dann lasst uns doch tauschen... GRINS ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. August 2009)

nein mal im ernst warum willst du ein flatline gegen ein tues tauschen..
ich persönlich liebe mein tues aber ich glaube ein flatline ist doch en tick besser oder??


----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

ja ist es... aber ich will das gewicht drücken und ein rahmen mit ca 4 kg haben also 2 kg ca. leichter als jetzt dann würd emein radl 16,4 kg wiegen..... also auf der einen seite das gewicht und auf der anderen seite will ich was neues probieren...

mfg


----------



## MoRis (5. August 2009)

hi ertsma, hab von dem Noton von yt gehört. bin auf die seite gegangen nnd hab geadach das kann ich mir ja leisten. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike und hat es sich schon jemand zugelegt?? 
Danke für eure Hilfe
mfg maurice


----------



## 9Toad1 (6. August 2009)

lies einfach den gesamten thread ;-)


----------



## eb-network (6. August 2009)

so.... habe mir jetzt nen devinci wilson 4 rahmen gekauft da das 2010 modell vom tues noch ne weile dauert ;-)

naja mal sehn ggf. tausche ich dann das wilson gegen nen tues..


trotzdem danke

mfg


----------



## typ_panda (6. August 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> ggf. tausche ich dann das wilson gegen nen tues..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (6. August 2009)

wasn? ;-)


----------



## Slash_93 (6. August 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> ja ist es... aber ich will das gewicht drücken und ein rahmen mit ca 4 kg haben also 2 kg ca. leichter als jetzt dann würd emein radl 16,4 kg wiegen..... also auf der einen seite das gewicht und auf der anderen seite will ich was neues probieren...
> 
> mfg



Ich bin mit meinem Tues auch abartig zufrieden, aber ein Flatline gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsrädern, neben Ion, Keiler..


----------



## Slash_93 (6. August 2009)

typ_panda schrieb:


>




Also ich hab ein Tues und find Flatlines und Willsons toll, ich würd mir nur heute keinen Freerider mehr kaufen sondern auch n Downhiller, kannst mich ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## eb-network (6. August 2009)

naja jetzt hab ich erstmal das wilson4 und mal sehn wenn ich wieder wechseln werde meld ich mich wieder  ;-)

mfg


----------



## Papst Benedikt (7. August 2009)

MoRis schrieb:


> hi ertsma, hab von dem Noton von yt gehört. bin auf die seite gegangen nnd hab geadach das kann ich mir ja leisten. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike und hat es sich schon jemand zugelegt??
> Danke für eure Hilfe
> mfg maurice



Für dich zusammengefasst:

Ich hab das Bike und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Es gab mit den ersten paar Stück probleme mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus (auch bei mir ist er gebrochen). Die haben an alle NoTon Besitzer noch mal einen gesamten Hinterbau rausgeschickt (gratis natürlich) und der wurde sichtlich verstärkt. Wie in der Mtb-Rider geschrieben ist es aber zum Slopestylen zu träge und lädt mehr auf die größeren Sachen ein. Für mich ist es der perfekte Freerider und möchte kein anderes Bike haben und der Service von YT ist TOP.
PS: Falls du dir eins bestellst, nimm gleich 2 Ersatzschaltaugen dazu.

MfG
Philipp


----------



## Papst Benedikt (7. August 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> das mit der Garantie ist aber bei so ziemlich allen marken so.
> Geh mal auf die seite von Canyon. Die bauen z.T. übelste Freerider und in deren agb steht das man auch nicht damit springen darf da sonst die garantie erlischt^^
> Aber ich glaube wenn es wirklich zum fall von einem rahmenbruch kommt, dann werden die sich denke ich kulant zeigen. und ausserdem kannst du denen ja erzählen du bist nur auf der straße gefahren



Ich habe nun schon den 3. Hinterbau drin und die haben nicht mal gefragt wie er kaputt gegangen ist oder ein Foto angefordert.


----------



## MoRis (8. August 2009)

Das hört sich aj gut an mit dem Noton aber was meinst du mit 2 Ersatzschaltungen ??
Kann man die dazu bestellen? Aber warum?
Sry habe viele fragen aber ich würde dann mein ganzen konfi geld auffen kopf haun , dewegen will ich es mit gut überlegen

mfg maurice


----------



## typ_panda (8. August 2009)

MoRis schrieb:


> Das hört sich aj gut an mit dem Noton aber was meinst du mit 2 Ersatzschaltungen ??


 
Weil du dir früher oder später das Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge raus reißen wirst


----------



## Drome00 (8. August 2009)

Schon mal was von reparieren gehört? Is eigentlich nicht wirklich schwerer als ein neues einzubauen.....Meine Meinung.


----------



## NoPussyWay (8. August 2009)

n abgebrochenes Schaltauge reparieren... ah jetzt ja... ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Naja, es ist natürlich nie verkehrt eins als Ersatz irgendwo rumfliegen zu haben, aber das ist beim Noton nicht anders als bei anderen Rädern!

Und generel zum Noton: trotz anfangs Schwierigkeiten bin ich voll zufrieden. Für das Geld kenn ich derzeit kaum vergleichbares (siehe Freeride Test) !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (8. August 2009)

Ach so, noch was...
Das Schaltauge ist so ein universal Ding, also nichts besonderes.
Das bekommt man für 6-7  in jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Bikeshop!


----------



## Papst Benedikt (10. August 2009)

MoRis schrieb:


> Das hört sich aj gut an mit dem Noton aber was meinst du mit 2 Ersatzschaltungen ??
> Kann man die dazu bestellen? Aber warum?
> Sry habe viele fragen aber ich würde dann mein ganzen konfi geld auffen kopf haun , dewegen will ich es mit gut überlegen
> 
> mfg maurice



Es ist besser wenn du die gelich mitbestellst, weil dann musst du nicht wie ich ein paar Tage ohne Schaltung auskommen.

Ich hatte noch dazua das Pech am Abend vorm Bikepark-Ausflug mir das Schaltauge abzureissen. Da hätte ich gerne Ersatz zu Hause gehabt.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (10. August 2009)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Ach so, noch was...
> Das Schaltauge ist so ein universal Ding, also nichts besonderes.
> Das bekommt man für 6-7  in jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Bikeshop!



Yt sendet mir gerade meine Schaltaugen zu, habe aber nichts von Bezahlung etc. gehört.
Ich glaube die senden die gratis zu.

Und was meinst du mit "Universal-Ding"?... Jeder Rahmen hat eine andere Schaltaugenform.


----------



## 9Toad1 (10. August 2009)

nein, es gibt zwar verschiedene, aber bei den meinsten bikes ist das schaltauge gleich


----------



## NoPussyWay (10. August 2009)

Vorallem ist das ja schon ein größerer Aufwand sich extra Schaltaugen für seine Bikes bauen zu lassen.

Wenn man das bei allen Teilen so gemacht hätte, wäre der Preis der YT Bikes wohl nicht so Brieftaschen freundlich ausgefallen.

Außerdem bekommt man so überall Ersatz!


----------



## Mr.T (10. August 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> nein, es gibt zwar verschiedene, aber bei den meinsten bikes ist das schaltauge gleich



Da muss ich Dich eines besseren belehren, bzw. eher eines schlechteren. Es gibt leider verschiedene Schaltaugten wie Sand am Meer und selbst wenn sie sich auf den ersten Blick teilweise sehr ähnlich sehen müssen sie noch lange nicht identisch sein... ich habe hier eine Kiste stehen da sind schätzungsweiße 200 unterschiedliche drin- nicht übertieben!


----------



## NoPussyWay (10. August 2009)

Ja, das es einige gibt ist mir schon klar, aber das am Noton scheint ein sehr gängiges zu sein!

Ich hatte auch 2 als Ersatz bei mir rumfliegen. Die sind jetzt aber beide an anderen Rädern unterwegs. 

Kann allerdings auch Zufall gewesenen sein!

Jedenfalls haben mir beide wieder ein neues von unterschiedlich Bikehändlern besorgt.
Einfach das kaputte als Muster mitgenommen und ohne Probleme ein neues bekommen!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. August 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon den 3. Hinterbau drin und die haben nicht mal gefragt wie er kaputt gegangen ist oder ein Foto angefordert.



na dann ist ja top


----------



## Johnyrider (11. August 2009)

hi
ich bin 1.96 m groß und finde das tues echt nice. welche größe würdet ihr mir entfehlen ??
oder bin ich zu groß für das tues ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (11. August 2009)

S ;-)


----------



## Drome00 (11. August 2009)

Das TuEs ist ja nur in 2 Größen bestellbar. ich bin 1.85 klein und fahre es in long, daher würd ich dir das empfehlen. Wenn du es eher verspielt fahren willst, dann rate ich dir zu short. Es ändert sich nur der Radstand


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. August 2009)

fahren kannst dus allemal..
allerdings würde ich bei größe L, wenn du unter 73 kilo wiegst eine weichere dämpferfeder montieren..
da bei l eine härtere feder montiert ist als bei S


----------



## Johnyrider (12. August 2009)

asso ok ne wiege über 73 und beim noton ist es wahrshcienlich das gleiche odda ??
oder bin ich dafür vll zu groß
also ist das long vom tues schon so gebaut das es einigermaßen gut passt, net das ich damit dann nur noch tricksen kann .
Wie ist eure allgemeine Bewertung zu den bikes seid ihr damit zufrieden??


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. August 2009)

das mit dem long und short is nur ne kleine änderung am radstand..
ich binn mit meinem super zufrieden..
läuft einwandfrei , man kann sehr gut springen damit.
trickes gehht auch und dh äufts auch ziemlich ruhig


----------



## Johnyrider (13. August 2009)

okey danke schade das die beiden bikes nur ein kleines kettenblaat vorne haben 
aber sosntecht nice die bikes
bin mal auf die 2010 bi9kes gespannt und dann wähle cih meinen favoriten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beat-Bug (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Zum NoTon:
Weiß jmd. ob bei den neueren, aktuellen Bikes der Hinterbau immer noch Probleme macht in Form von Rissen etc.?
Und: Wurde das Problem mit dem schleifenden Reifen an der "Schaltzugaufnahme" gelöst?


----------



## CombiS (16. August 2009)

Ich will mir einen stabilen Freerider kaufen und hab jetzt 1000â¬ gespart, jetzt stell mir seit gewisser Zeit die Frage welches Bike ich mir kaufen soll. 

Das Freddy 2 fÃ¼r 1000â¬ : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-2-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13535.html

Das Freddy 1 fÃ¼r 1400â¬ : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-1-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13534.html

Oder noch weiter sparen und das TuEs kaufen.
Bei den Freddys ist ja die Schaltung nicht besonders gut aber an sich gefallen mir die Bikes ja auch und sind jetzt noch gÃ¼nstiger.
WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn ihr mir helfen kÃ¶nntet, danke

Juls


----------



## CombiS (16. August 2009)

Sorry für den Doppel-Post


----------



## Slash_93 (16. August 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> das mit dem long und short is nur ne kleine änderung am radstand..
> ich binn mit meinem super zufrieden..
> läuft einwandfrei , man kann sehr gut springen damit.
> trickes gehht auch und dh äufts auch ziemlich ruhig




Die Oberrohrlänge ist letztendlcih ausschlaggebend!! Und die ist verändert! Die Jungs von YT messen die Oberrohrlänge nicht von der Mitte vom Steuerkopf bis zur mitte vom hinteren Rohr, sondern von ganz hinten bis ganz vorn, dh mein Tues in L hat glaub eine Oberrohrlänge von 560cm, kann aber nochmal nachmessen. Daher fällt S schon sehr klein aus.


----------



## nwamz (17. August 2009)

Hat mal jemand ein Bild vom neuen und alten Hinterbau des Noton? Würde mal gerne wissen welchen ich hab?!


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. August 2009)

gibts da unterschiede bei dem neuen Hinterbau? ich kann keine feststellen


----------



## nwamz (17. August 2009)

hat hier nicht mal jemand gesagt der wär dicker?


----------



## NoPussyWay (17. August 2009)

Der alte Hinterbau hat sich zum Ausfallende hin verjüngt.
Der neue bleibt gleich dick/fett!
Außerdem ist der Windel des Abstützpunktes vom Ausfallende zum oberen Rohr der Hinterbaus optimiert worden.

Das war ja die Ecke wo die alten Hinterbauten gerissen sind.

Mein Bruder fährt ein UMF Freddy 2...
Einige Parts sollte man wirklich austauschen und außerdem wiegt das Ding mit 19,5Kg schon einiges. Der Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar, aber die Räder kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig vergleichen. 

Ich würd auf ein TUES sparen, aber die Antwort wird dir hier im YT Tread wohl jeder geben


----------



## Fabi77 (17. August 2009)

Hab ma ne frage welches der beiden bikes von YT findet ihr persönlich besser *tues *oder* noton ?????????
*


----------



## Ope (17. August 2009)

Sind doch für völlig verschiedene Einsatzzwecke gemacht.
Das ist wie Schiffe mit Zügen zu vergleichen.

Tues = Big Bike mit Hang zu DH
Noton = Leichtes Freeridebike mit Hang zu Slopestyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (17. August 2009)

Beat-Bug schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Zum NoTon:
> Weiß jmd. ob bei den neueren, aktuellen Bikes der Hinterbau immer noch Probleme macht in Form von Rissen etc.?
> Und: Wurde das Problem mit dem schleifenden Reifen an der "Schaltzugaufnahme" gelöst?



Alles gelöst!!!


----------



## Papst Benedikt (17. August 2009)

CombiS schrieb:


> Ich will mir einen stabilen Freerider kaufen und hab jetzt 1000 gespart, jetzt stell mir seit gewisser Zeit die Frage welches Bike ich mir kaufen soll.
> 
> Das Freddy 2 für 1000 : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-2-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13535.html
> 
> ...



Hab einen Kollegen mit Freddy und ich fahre NoTon, seine Schaltung gab bald den Geist auf und er montierte eine SAINT Anlage.
Freddy ist aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht das meine was ich mir unter Freerider vorstelle.
YT ist super, doch gebrauchtbikes sind auch eine gute Alternative


----------



## CombiS (18. August 2009)

Ok gut nächste Woche mal ein Freddy probefahren und dann muss ich mich zwischen Freddy 1 und dem TuEs entscheiden.
Naja danke mal
Juls


----------



## Fabi77 (18. August 2009)

Sind doch für völlig verschiedene Einsatzzwecke gemacht.
Das ist wie Schiffe mit Zügen zu vergleichen.

Tues = Big Bike mit Hang zu DH
Noton = Leichtes Freeridebike mit Hang zu Slopestyle 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
www.f-i.net Power is nothing without Control ... High Performance Brake Systems
www.ks-bikewelt.de www.specialized.com www.sixsixone.com www.syntace.de
www.specializedriders.com
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de www.woffm.de IHR wollt fette Bilderwww.rad-i-o.de 











das weis ik habe auch gefragt wie ihr es *persönlich *findet


----------



## Freeride Rules. (18. August 2009)

ehm hi =)
wisst ihr schon termine wann  die neuen yt bikes da sein sollen?
im mom neige ich nämlich zu dem neuen scottvoltage fr xD 
joa wenn mir das yt tues besser gefällt wwürde ich dann wohl das nehmen 
danke im vorraus =)


MFG Freeride Rules.


----------



## Fabi77 (19. August 2009)

mit dem tues dürfte man doch auch ab und zu mal im skate park fahren oder


----------



## Papst Benedikt (26. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage an alle NoTon Fahrer!!!!

Fahre ja selbst ein Noton und bin meistens auf Singletrails unterwegs bei denen ich selbst raufstrampeln oder tragen muss. Hat schon jemand einen Umwerferumbau gemacht...

Haut das hin mit der Hussefelt Kurbel (umrüsten auf 2 Blätter) oder muss ich eine 2 blättrige kaufen?

Mir gefällt der Saint Umwerfer am besten aber weiss nicht ob Top Swing oder Down Swing?

Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Fabi77 (27. August 2009)

hab ma ne frage an die tues rider " macht das rad im lehrlauf eigentlich dieses summen schön laut?????"                                                                      dat mag ik nämlich


----------



## MG 37 (27. August 2009)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (27. August 2009)

s lager von der hinteren nabe? wenn du s lager entfetten lässt ists noch lauter ;-)


----------



## stereotom (28. August 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass es mit der Zeit von alleine lauter wird. Den Sound finde ich optimal, nicht zu laut, so wie z.B. die Hope Pro 2. Die sind schon eher nervig...


----------



## Makke (29. August 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle NoTon Fahrer!!!!
> 
> Fahre ja selbst ein Noton und bin meistens auf Singletrails unterwegs bei denen ich selbst raufstrampeln oder tragen muss. Hat schon jemand einen Umwerferumbau gemacht...
> 
> ...



der Saint-Umwerfer passt aber nur bei Rahmen mit den 8xer Innenlagern (53er Kettenlinie), da wirst Du wie ich auf den von der SLX-Serie zurückgreifen müssen


----------



## Papst Benedikt (30. August 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> der Saint-Umwerfer passt aber nur bei Rahmen mit den 8xer Innenlagern (53er Kettenlinie), da wirst Du wie ich auf den von der SLX-Serie zurückgreifen müssen



Danke denn Kettenlinie ist so ein Thema bei dem ich mich nicht auskenne...


----------



## 9Toad1 (31. August 2009)

mein baby  mit neuer RS Pike 454 und neu designt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453183


----------



## typ_panda (31. August 2009)

Richtig geil !
Ich hoffe die verändern am 010er Noton nicht allzuviel.
Weniger weiße Parts wären Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebihe (31. August 2009)

Eine Frage an alle Noton Fahrer,
und zwar ob man mit dem Bike noch gut bergauf kommt (ca 500hm)
wenn man vorne eine 2fach Kurbel reinbaut.


----------



## 9Toad1 (31. August 2009)

auf alle fälle! da brauchst du auch kein 2tes kettenblatt(meiner meinung)


----------



## sennewitzer (1. September 2009)

also ich hab das dirt love un ich kann sagen das is so geil abgestimmt einfac nur hammer man könnte vllt en einfacheren gang machen aber ansonsten geil


----------



## nwamz (1. September 2009)

Hab meinem Noton mal einen Sixpack Millenium Lenker spendiert 
Bilder findet ihr im Album


----------



## NoPussyWay (1. September 2009)

Es wundert mich das ihr alle den Sattel drauf lasst!
Klar ich fahr auch die meiste Zeit im stehen, aber auf dem Ding kann man ja auch nicht lange sitzen  

Schöner Lenker übrigens!!


----------



## nwamz (1. September 2009)

Erstmal danke 
Ja das mit dem Sattel kann ich bestätigen der ist so richtig unbequem 
Was hast du für einen drauf?


----------



## NoPussyWay (1. September 2009)

Ich hab mir den Spank Subrosa in Braun geholt. 
Dazu dann noch die braunen Spank Griffe, auf die passen auch die original grünen Klemmhülsen drauf! Damit das Gesamtbild wieder passt


----------



## nwamz (1. September 2009)

Die Griffe hab ich schon ausgetauscht  Zuerst hab ich eine Schraube verloren und beim anziehen hab ich direkt mal 2 überdreht. Hab jetzt die NC-17 drauf ich find die haben auch viel besseren Grip!

mh ich glaub ich ein grüner Sattel wäre auch schön


----------



## MG 37 (1. September 2009)

Die Griffe find ich vom Grip in ordnung. Allerdings sind mein schon durch. 
Der Sattel wird bei mir auch bald getauscht. Allerdings nicht weil er so unbequem ist sondern weil der wegen eines sturzes löcher hat. Ob der bequem ist oder nicht ist mir egal. Fahr nur im stehen. Und zum Liftfahren gehts schon zum sitzen. 

Greetz


----------



## Fabi77 (2. September 2009)

*DAS TUES IS AUSVERKAUFT 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (2. September 2009)

und jez die werden doch aber weiter produziert oder??


----------



## nwamz (2. September 2009)

klar als nächstes kommt das 2010er Modell


----------



## Killerkekz (2. September 2009)

und das 09 wird nich merh produziert??


----------



## nwamz (2. September 2009)

Nein


----------



## Papst Benedikt (2. September 2009)

nwamz schrieb:


> Nein



Was kommen 2010 für Bikes???

Neue Freerider? Dirter? oder vl ein DH Bike???


----------



## TheLaimer (2. September 2009)

Oh mann, jetz sind die YT-Bikes laut Website ausverkauft 
hat jemand Infos wie es nun weitergeht?


----------



## nwamz (2. September 2009)

Also man sagte mir mal am Telefon das es das NoTon und das TuEs wieder geben wird. Halt nur als 2010er Modell. Nach dem Dirt hab ich nicht gefragt und von einem DH war auch nicht die Rede.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (3. September 2009)

Also ich würd mal sagen ich bin der Übeltäter
hab nämlich das letzte Noton gekauft gestern
Mittag. Bin mal gespannt.
Gibts schon Bilder von den 2010ern?


----------



## AaronK. (3. September 2009)

Bin schon auf die 10er Modelle gespannt =)
Wollte mir noch das TuEs zulegen... war aber zu spät xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (3. September 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob die auch auf der Eurobike sind?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (4. September 2009)

Ja ich wollte auch des Tues haben
aber wie du ja auch schon feststelltest
ist es ja leider nicht mehr zu haben.
War einer mit seinem Noton schon im Park
Winterberg etc.?? Und was ist damit alles
möglich? Und noch eine ganz dumme Frage
was ist Hinten für eine Achse dran??


----------



## Drome00 (4. September 2009)

Also wenn mich nicht alles trügt, dann sind grad alle Bikes von YT ausverkauft


----------



## MTB Rider93 (4. September 2009)

Ja ich habs allerletzte
Als ich des Noton gekauft hab
da waren alle weg.
Aber andere arken haben uch schon
nicht mehr so viel
Beisielsweise Speci..wollte eig des Big Hit
aber des gibts nicht mehr und das 2010er
gefällt mir nicht so....
Ich liebe mein Noton, dass hoffentlich anfang nächster 
Woche kommt


----------



## Fabi77 (4. September 2009)

das is ya die ******* das tues wird eben nit mehr produzirt


----------



## Papst Benedikt (4. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte auch des Tues haben
> aber wie du ja auch schon feststelltest
> ist es ja leider nicht mehr zu haben.
> War einer mit seinem Noton schon im Park
> ...



War damit schon 2mal Leogang und 1mal Oberammergau:

Vielleicht kenn manche von euch den sweet-girl drop in Leogang, den man von 1,50 meter bis ca. 4 meter Höhe ausbauen kann.
Bis an die grenze des Machbaren hab ich versucht das Bike auszureizen --> ca.3,5 meter Drop ohne Probleme.
Kann auch mit Dhlern locker mithalten, da es sich nach mehr als 16 cm im Heck anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (5. September 2009)

Also in Winterberg kannst du eigentlich alles mit dem Noton machen!

Egal ob im Slopestyle, Funride oder Northshore.
(Gut, das Monster unten im Slopestyle hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert )

Den Downhill bin ich erst 1x damit runter, aber das liegt mehr daran das der mich nicht gaaannz so interessiert.

Für mich ein absolutes Spaßgerät mit außreichend Federweg für W-Berg


----------



## MTB Rider93 (5. September 2009)

Sehr gut...
jetzt muss ich nur noch warten
können, habe es am Mittwoch
per Nachnahme bestellt hoffe
das Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche
kommt..


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. September 2009)

Noch eine Frage an die
Noton Fahrer...
Seid ihr mit der Juicy 5 zufrieden
oder habt ihr fading hab
schon einige Threads gelesen
in den Leute über mangelende
Bremskraft klagen. 
Habt ihr ähnlich Erfahrungen oder
seit ihr zufrieden. Bin bis jetzt nur
mech. Disc's gefahren. Kann also 
nicht alzuviel dazu sagen.


----------



## Beat-Bug (7. September 2009)

hi zusammen
sobald jmd. was über die 2010er bikes rausfindet(bilder etc.) - bitte posten!
besten dank!

greetz


----------



## IBKer (7. September 2009)

Beat-Bug schrieb:


> hi zusammen
> sobald jmd. was über die 2010er bikes rausfindet(bilder etc.) - bitte posten!
> besten dank!
> 
> greetz



die 2010 sind teilweise schon im internet... yt tret richtig auf
 2010 gibt es :
3 verschiedene dirter
1 dirt slopestyle fully mit 100mm federweg
das tues wird es mit 180 und 200 mm federweg geben (der rahmen sieht einfach so hot aus )
noton wird neu überabreitet
dann kommt ein cross country bike ein cross mountain bike und ein all mountain bike heraus. 

Siehe da: http://www.yt-industries.com/produkte/bikes-2010/


----------



## Killerkekz (7. September 2009)

dieses jahr fahrn die ja die ganzen großen geschütze auf.. freu mich schonauf die neuen dinger!!!eins!! hofentlich isnd die aber nicht so teuer


----------



## Beat-Bug (7. September 2009)

hm, ich denke die werden schon bisschen teurer, denn sie haben ja ne menge entwicklungsarbeit betrieben


----------



## IBKer (7. September 2009)

naja laut hompage werden die Bikes zum yt typischen Preis/leistungs vrhältnis angeboten. Weitere Datails folgen ende september.

Das Dirt love ist um 90 euro teurer geworden hat dafür aber auch jetzt eine dirtjumper 1 und nicht mehr die dirtjumper 2


----------



## m-rider (7. September 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter ist der neue tues rahmen geil..wenn die karre sich genauso traumhaft bewegt wie der aktuelle rahmen..

wollt meins eigentlich2jahre fahren..aber bei dem schmuckstück..geilo und freu


----------



## Slash_93 (7. September 2009)

Ich hasse sie dafür, was soll ich jetzt mit meinem Tues machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (7. September 2009)

Haben will O.O Hoffentlich bieten sie den 2010 tues rahmen auch einzeln an!


----------



## eb-network (7. September 2009)

..also ich würd ein altes tues nehmen wenn der preis stimmt ;-) und noch alles ok ist ;-)


----------



## IBKer (7. September 2009)

ich hätte nie gedacht das YT ein cross country bike rausbringen wird aber siehe da


----------



## MTB Rider93 (7. September 2009)

Hab heute ne Mail bekommen, mein Noton kommt
Mittwoch/Donnerstag aber eigentlich können sie es
behalten, das Tues, wow einfach nur der Hammer da
bereut man schon fast seinen Kauf. Naja aber jeder 
der sich dann ein 2010er holt quengelt dann wenn er
das 2011 sieht.
Ich wäre für eine Alt gegen neu Aktion bei Yt.
Altes Bike einschicken, neues bekommen,wer ist dabei.


----------



## abstrus (8. September 2009)

das Dirt Love ist 90 Euro teurer und fast 2 kg leichter geworden *.*
Vielleicht wird mein nächstes Bike nun doch ein YT

Mensch ist das schwer


----------



## m-rider (8. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Alt gegen neu Aktion bei Yt.
> Altes Bike einschicken, neues bekommen,wer ist dabei.


 
ich bin dabei..anmeld..


----------



## Drome00 (8. September 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Tues Rahmen bei so nem Taiwanesen auf der Eurobike schon gesehen habe *g*


----------



## C-Monster (8. September 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Tues Rahmen bei so nem Taiwanesen auf der Eurobike schon gesehen habe *g*



Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich am Rahmenhersteller von YT vorbeigeschlendert!
Is das jetzt schlimm, ich glaube gehört zu haben das 80% aller am Markt angebotenen Bikes in Taiwan geschweißt werden!


----------



## Papst Benedikt (8. September 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Haben will O.O Hoffentlich bieten sie den 2010 tues rahmen auch einzeln an!



Sie haben die Rahmen schon immer einzeln angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (8. September 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> ich bin dabei..anmeld..



ich auch


----------



## Papst Benedikt (8. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die
> Noton Fahrer...
> Seid ihr mit der Juicy 5 zufrieden
> oder habt ihr fading hab
> ...



Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden damit, obwohl man schon nach einem Tag Nonstop betrieb merkt dass Fading einsetzt.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. September 2009)

Hmm naja ich werd mal schauen
wegen der Bremsen will eigentlich
ne Saint dran machen, mein Geld-
beutel sieht das aber leider nicht ein,
also zumindet momentan...mal schauen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. September 2009)

Habe ein 2009er tues in perfekten zustand ( bis auf einen kleinen lackplatzer)  für 1400 eur vhb abzugeben^^  ab november bzw. ende oktober.


----------



## IBKer (8. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Habe ein 2009er tues in perfekten zustand ( bis auf einen kleinen lackplatzer)  für 1400 eur vhb abzugeben^^  ab november bzw. ende oktober.



Bist du nicht zufrieden damit?
oder hast du dich in das 2010er verliebt?


----------



## Beat-Bug (8. September 2009)

gibts ab november die neuen bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. September 2009)

So lese er den Fred oder klicke sich auf 
der YT Seite durch, so erhält er ne Antwort auf
seine Frage.

Wärse mit dem Tues ne Woche ehr um die Ecke gekommen
hätt ichs genommen, jetzt ist zu spät.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. September 2009)

doch ich bin zufrieden damit.. sehr sogar..

aber ich glaube das 2010 ist meine große liebe 

gugt euch doch einfach mal diese wunderschönen rahmenformen an..
Ich liebe es


----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. September 2009)

Bin ma auf des Noton gespannt,
aber ganz ehrlich, der Tues Rahmen
woah einfach nur zum Verlieben, guck
dir die Geo an und du schmelzt da-
hin, ich in echt begeistert von YT und ge-
spannt auf die anderen Modelle.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/462476

YT Industries TuEs

Top Zustand (bis auf einen lackplatzer)
nur diese saison damit auf unseren hometrails gefahren.

Marzocchi 66 RCV

Marzocchi Rocco Tst R

Sram x-9

Avid Code

1400 Eur VHB

ab november 2009


----------



## Slash_93 (9. September 2009)

Ich hab auch ein 09er Tues anzubieten :-D


----------



## kepe95 (10. September 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Tues Rahmen bei so nem Taiwanesen auf der Eurobike schon gesehen habe *g*


http://www.yt-industries.com/industries/produktion/ die stehn dazu!!!
also,die neuen Bikes sind einfach geil...Preis/Leistung
First Love


----------



## MTB Rider93 (10. September 2009)

Hehe ich ein Noton
kommt heute an.
Also nigel-nagel neu.
Nein scherz, aber ich hol mir
eventuell den Tues Rahmen 
und mach die Parts dran, nur 
mit nerTotem und dhx 4 Dämpfer 
dann passt das.


----------



## nwamz (10. September 2009)

Ich werd mir wohl auch den Rahmen holen und mach mir einen schönen DHler drauß


----------



## MTB Rider93 (10. September 2009)

Welche Parts würdest du rein machen?
Also nen Teil würd ich vom Noton be-
halten, also zumindets anfänglich, wie 
Felgen, Bremsen und naja eigentlich so
gut wie alles bis auf das Fahrwerk, wie ge-
sagt ne Totem oder ne 888 rein und Dhx4/5
je nach dem was für eine Gabel. Und wenn 
ich das Geld haben sollte die Saintgrupe,
die sieht einfach nur Hammer aus! Dann würden
andere Felgen reinkommen, beispielsweise Mavics
Deetracks und dann mit Maxxis High Roller DH.
Holzfeller Pedale, Sixpack Lenker, und und und
wäre schon geil.


----------



## nwamz (10. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Ich will das Noton ja behalten und das Tues dann nach und nach aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (10. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo und der kalle hats vom horst leitner
> und alle zahlen an speiseeis weil die das patent gekauft haben
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link


Doof nur dass Specialized kein Patent für Europa hat... deswegen kann KTM z.B. auch den HL am Tribute/Aphex verbaun (stand in einer der letzten Dirts in nem Test zum Tribute)... 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ratet mal wo Aludreck und Nicolai ihre Rohre kaufen... ja richtig, Fernost!


Noch doofer: In Dortmund stand mal ein riesiges Stahlwerk - was komplett von Chinesen demontiert und verschifft wurde - dort wieder aufgebaut hat man in ein paar Jahren den Kaufpreis wieder drin...


----------



## Fabi77 (10. September 2009)

wist ihr welche gabel dan das tues dhler haben wird


----------



## stereotom (10. September 2009)

888 ???


----------



## MTB Rider93 (10. September 2009)

Hey
Also die Fox schließ ich mal aus,
aber da ja bei den YT Modellen 
Marzocchi verbaut ist, würde ich 
auch auf die  888 tippen 
nur bei der FR-Version wäre ich
mir nicht sicher, vllt ne 66 wieder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. September 2009)

Ich weiß es..

hab schon mit em markus gesprochen

ich verrats aber nicht soll ja spannend bleiben


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. September 2009)

Es geht doch nicht um die Taiwanherstellung, da werden wie schon gesagt ein Großteil der Rahmen geschweißt. Es gibt nur diverse Taiwan-Kataloge, in denen man sich günstige Rahmendesigns aussuchen kann... Andere Decals drauf und fertig. Ohne die genauen Produktionsabläufe bei YT zu kennen würde ich denken, dass das bei denen so läuft. Hohe Entwicklungskosten sind bei den Rädern preislich nämlich wirklich nicht drin.


----------



## C-Monster (11. September 2009)

@Freesoul: Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich weiß aus erster Hand das die Bikes bei YT selber konstruiert werden. Von einem der das Handwerk wohl in der Autoindustrie gelernt hat, und seit sehr langer Zeit für einige Deutsche Bikemarken schon mit konstruiert hat! Ich würde mal die Hinterbaukinematik mit nem Nicolai vergleichen 

Also bitte macht die Räder nicht schlecht, nicht umsonst haben die Jungs den Freeride Meilensteinaward gewonnen! 

Es wurde doch höchste Zeit das sich in der Bikebranche Preislich was tut! Für so manchen hochgezüchteten Downhiller muß man doch teilweise das zahlen was eine ganze Supercross kostet!!! Und die hat nen Motor!!!

Wenn ich dann überlege das dann in den teuren Rädern auch nur die Teile verbaut sind die in nem YT stecken! YT ist wenigsten so cool und baut überwiegend seine Komp. selbst.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. September 2009)

Okay. Wie gesagt, war nur eine Vermutung meinerseits. Wenns anders läuft ists ja gut.

Hochgezüchtete anderer Marken hin oder her, ich werd mir nie ein YT kaufen...irgendwie hats (für mich!) nen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## toddy (11. September 2009)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Okay. Wie gesagt, war nur eine Vermutung meinerseits. Wenns anders läuft ists ja gut.
> 
> Hochgezüchtete anderer Marken hin oder her, ich werd mir nie ein YT kaufen...irgendwie hats (für mich!) nen faden Beigeschmack.



Kannst du den faden Beigeschmack in Kontext zu deinem Radon bitte nochmal näher erläutern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (11. September 2009)

Ich hab meins heute gekriegt
oh also sagt mal nix gegen YT
Ich  finde der Name ist passend
Young Talent- übersetzten kann das
ja jeder und ich finde die sind für 
Einsteiger, wie mich, also soweit ich
das beurteilen kann/darf nicht schlecht
denn das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist
wirklich unschlagbar.
Es ist klar wer die "guten" Marken gewohnt
ist, Specialized etc. das ein YT nicht unbedingt
das passende ist, aber für leute die neu
in der Szene sind ideal, bevor sie sich, wie ich,
nen Bulls oder ähnliches kaufen und sich
wirlich ernsthaft verletzten da sie nicht wissen 
wie weit sie gehen können.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (11. September 2009)

An die Noton Fahrer
macht euer Dämpfer auch
so komische Geräusche beim
einfedern, hört sich an, als wenn
irgendwas flüssiges irgendwo raus-
gedrückt wird.
Hattet ihr auch so eine miserabele Schaltung
und liegt euer Schaltauge direkt am Rahmen
an oder steht es etwas ab=?
Ich poste morgen mal ein Bild.


----------



## Fabi77 (11. September 2009)

hat irgent wer ne anung wie viel das tues 2010 dan kosten wird ???


----------



## IBKer (11. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> An die Noton Fahrer
> macht euer Dämpfer auch
> so komische Geräusche beim
> einfedern, hört sich an, als wenn
> ...



bin zwar nicht selber noton fahrer aber mein cousin also antworte ich mal.
Meinst du vl. das Geräusch von der Luft? Wenn du das meinst dann ist es normal ist ja ein Luftdämpfer. Mein Cousin ist eig. sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer.
Zur Schaltung kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Bei ihm steht das Schaltauge auch vom Rahmen weck. Aber er fragt sich auch ob das so gehört.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (11. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> An die Noton Fahrer
> macht euer Dämpfer auch
> so komische Geräusche beim
> einfedern, hört sich an, als wenn
> ...



meines steht auch ab... und bekomm deswegn meine Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt ---> Käfig in die Speichen gekommen und das nächste Schaltauge und den Käfig vernichtet.

Das mit dem Dämpfer gehört so!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (11. September 2009)

Dann werd ich 
den Hern Flossmann, so heißt 
er doch oder, mal anschreiben
und fragen, weil das Schaltauge sieht 
auch verbogen aus, vielleicht gibt es ja
ein neues?
Okay ich war mir nicht sicher mit dem 
Dämpfer ist meiner 1. Luft, deswegen.
Aber Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mörzel (12. September 2009)

Am Anfang war ich auch von der YT-Produkten nicht ganz überzeugt,
Preis-Leistung, wie soll das gehen?
Aber nachden MRM und Freeride die MTBs  sehr positiv getestet hatten, hab ich mich mit der Sachen nen Bißchen auseinander gesetzt:
Minimale Lieferwege, keine Zwischenhändler und sehr eingeschränkter Service drückt den Preis unglaublich nach unten!!!
Das mit dem Preis wäre geklärt...
Über das Geheule von den YT(Versender)-Gegner muß ich schmunzeln,
denn das nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft 
Erstmal ist es Geschmackssache...Aber wer die Kohle hat und den persönlichen Service braucht um bei seinem Local Dealer am Wochenende abhängen zu können, kauft dort, der preisbewußte oder technischbegabte Biker, der sich auch mal selbst die Hände schmutzig macht, kauft sich ein Versenderbike!
Und an alle Neider: es spricht nichts dagegen, selbst nen Label zu gründen und YT nachzueifern...
Und zur Qualitätist zu sagen, man findet, seis in diesem Forum oder eBay kein gebrauchtes MTB von YT!!!
Die Tatsache, dass alle YT-Bikes ausverkauft sind und Sie keiner Richtung Ende der Saison loswerden will, spricht für die absolute Zufriedenbheit der Kunden!!!
Wenn das NoTon 2010 technisch noch besser als sein Vorgänger ist, kaufe ich es...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. September 2009)

@Mörzel

Mit dem service hast du nicht ganz recht..

wenn etwas nicht stimmt dann rufst du an und bekommst das was gebraucht wird.  Sofort.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (12. September 2009)

Meine 55 ATA im Noton hat irgendwie bei der letzten Ausfahrt Probleme gezeigt.

Das Lockout funktioniert nicht mehr. Der Hbel lässt sich problemlos drehen, doch die Wirkung bleibt aus. Luftdruck und SAG stimmen.
Was ist das Problem?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. September 2009)

Ruf einfach den markus an.  Der kümmert sich drum


----------



## Papst Benedikt (12. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ruf einfach den markus an.  Der kümmert sich drum



Hab ich schon ( Halt ne Email ) bekomm hoffentlich am Montag ne Antwort


----------



## Fabi77 (12. September 2009)

Mir hat immer noch keiner geatwortet ob wer weiß wie viel das tues 2010 kosten wird  weiß das wer ??????


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. September 2009)

Ich weiß preise und genaue ausstattungsdetails aus erster hand aber ich verrat sie euch nicht!

soll ja schließlich ein bisschen spannend bleiben!


----------



## stereotom (12. September 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> Mir hat immer noch keiner geatwortet ob wer weiß wie viel das tues 2010 kosten wird  weiß das wer ??????



Ich vermute mal unter 2000. Habe mal was von 1750 gehört, kanns mir aber nicht ganz vorstellen. Wäre ja echt der Hammer.



ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ich weiß preise und genaue ausstattungsdetails aus erster hand aber ich verrat sie euch nicht!
> 
> soll ja schließlich ein bisschen spannend bleiben!



Wie schön für dich! Du wirst jetzt von uns allen beneidet.


----------



## Killerkekz (12. September 2009)

sag doch wenigstens ob es unter 2000 bleibt!!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (12. September 2009)

Nicht nett, so etwas nicht zu sagen 
aber egal, wie heißt es, Vorfreude ist
bekanntlich die schönste Freude.....
Also ich werde auch mal wegen dem Schalt-
auge mal mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (12. September 2009)

Dein Schaltauge muss ausgerichtet werden. Muss eigentlich meistens gemacht werden. Dazu spanne ich das Schaltauge immer in den Schraubstock. Es gibt dafür auch richtiges Werkzeug. Kann sein, dass ein neues Schaltauge auch nicht genau ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Mörzel (12. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @Mörzel
> 
> Mit dem service hast du nicht ganz recht..
> 
> wenn etwas nicht stimmt dann rufst du an und bekommst das was gebraucht wird.  Sofort.



@ROMMERZGHOST

Ein sofortiger Service bedeutet für mich, dass ich zum Verkäufer fahre, ihm im Rahmen der Garantie meinem Bike gebe und spätestens am anderen Tag funktionsfähig abhole
Beim Versender hingegen muß das Problem telefonisch erörtert ,bzw durch [email protected] gefunden werden.
(je nach technischer Qualifikation des Bikebesitzers kann länger dauern)
Liegt ein Bedienungsfehler oder Materialfehler vor...
In meinen Augen sehr schwer, ohne sich "live" der Problematik zu stellen.
Dann kommt noch der Postweg hinzu!
Für eilige Patienten ist das ein NOGO...

Aber das nehme ich gerne für ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in 
Kauf 

Vielleicht bist du ja ein MA von YT...???
Wann kann man das neue NoTon erwerben?Ich bin dabei

Greez   Mörzel


----------



## MTB Rider93 (12. September 2009)

An den Schraubstock hab
ich auch schon gedacht
aber ich versuche es mal
vielleicht gibt es ja ein Neues.
Weil ich meine nix gegen Yt,
aber Schaltung da haben sie 
es nicht so mit, aber sonst muss
ich sagen


----------



## Papst Benedikt (12. September 2009)

Mörzel schrieb:


> @ROMMERZGHOST
> 
> Ein sofortiger Service bedeutet für mich, dass ich zum Verkäufer fahre, ihm im Rahmen der Garantie meinem Bike gebe und spätestens am anderen Tag funktionsfähig abhole
> Beim Versender hingegen muß das Problem telefonisch erörtert ,bzw durch [email protected] gefunden werden.
> ...




Ich glaube da liegst du komplett falsch.

zb mein Cousin hat ein Commencal beim Händler gekauft und jetzt einen Rahmenbruch (innerhalb der Garantie) und muss jetzt ewig warten weil der Händler muss sich auch erst mit Commencal in Verbindung setzen. Die müssen den Rahmen zusenden. Der Händler den Rahmen aufbauen, usw.

Ich hatte auch einen gebrochenen Hinterbau und mein neuer wurde in unter 1 Woche geliefert.


----------



## C-Monster (13. September 2009)

Ich glaub die Preise bleiben fast gleich oder gleich!!!


----------



## KR0niKK (13. September 2009)

weiß jemand von euch wann des dirt love makken rauskommt ? Hab gehört Anfang Dezember ? Weiß da jemand bescheid ?


----------



## Mörzel (13. September 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch einen gebrochenen Hinterbau und mein neuer wurde in unter 1 Woche geliefert.



Den neuen Hinterbau hast du dann selbst montiert, oder die Werkstatt??
Wegen den zusätzlichen Kosten
War das bei deinem Noton?
In Winterberg auf dem Bikefestival gabs YT-Aussteller und die Bikes sahen sehr stabil aus!!!
Hier gibt es ja nicht so viele Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema YT...
Eher die Standartdiskusion..ob oder nicht...

Greez


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. September 2009)

Die dirts kommen im Dezember raus, die fullies etwas spaeter 

und zu den preisen unter 2000....  ja und nein.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. September 2009)

Neee ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von YT  

Ich kenn nur den markus ganz gut und wir schwaetzen immer mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (13. September 2009)

wär schade wen das tues über 2000 kostet weil für manchen jugendlichen war das schon so eine manche traum erfüllung ein solche sbike für unter 2000!!


----------



## Fabi77 (13. September 2009)

Was bedeutet ja und nein wär schön wen das tues unter 2000 wäre ich kan mir maximal 2100 euro besorgen ich bin erst 14 und da kann man nicht mal schnell 2500 euro auf treiben


bei dem pukt simme ich KILLERKEKZ ganz zu


----------



## Killerkekz (13. September 2009)

genau weil ich bin auch erst 15 und nochfleißig am sparn um mir eine traum zu erfüllen


----------



## toddy (13. September 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass das Tues mit 180 mm unter 2000 bleibt und der Aufbau mit 200 mm knapp über 2000 liegt, kann es mir nicht vorstellen, wie man ein Bike mit 200 mm Doppelbrücke wirtschaftlich unter 2000 bekommen soll! 
Aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Fabi77 (13. September 2009)

hoffentlich bleibt das*TUES FR *  unter 2000
sonts wirts mit den finanzen *sehr sehr *knapp


----------



## KR0niKK (13. September 2009)

das dirt love müsste dann anfang dezember raus kommen oder ?
Noch mehr als 2 Monate muss ich mich gedulden.. :/
weiß eig. jemand wie es ist ? sind die schnell weg ?
naja ich werds dann wohl grad bestellen wenn sie raus kommen.
yt industries wirds auch bald mal bekannt geben oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (13. September 2009)

Ich denk auch das Tues als DH
knapp über 2000 und das FR 
drunter oder hart an der Grenze
aber wir werden sehen ich denke die Dirts
werden nicht viel teurer, aber mich
interessiert viel mehr wie das AM
das CC und die anderen Modelle werden.


----------



## kio2608 (13. September 2009)

ich freu mich schon aufs play 

genau sowas wollt ich mir grad aufbauen. mir fehlte nur der rahmen ( kona cowan ds ist einfach sau teuer) und das play sieht schon stark aus und ist auch noch singespeed!! mal abwarten


----------



## Fabi77 (14. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST kannst du nicht wenigstens die farbe der andereren Parts sagen

vom tues versteht sich


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. September 2009)

Gabel schwarz...

dämpfer auch 

was noch??


----------



## Fabi77 (14. September 2009)

die naben,felge u. bremszüge das wärs dan fürs erste


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. September 2009)

uff so kleinigkeiten weis ich auch nicht 

schreib mich an wen de was wissen willst...


----------



## Fabi77 (15. September 2009)

wird das noton dan auch wieder 160 mm vorne haben weiß das wer???


----------



## ocinawa (16. September 2009)

das noton hat in der 2010 version eine Rock Shox Lyrik. Ob die 160mm oder 170mm verbauen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Fabi77 (16. September 2009)

aha danken


----------



## KR0niKK (16. September 2009)

weiß jemand wie schnell des geht bis die bikes wieder ausvekauft sind ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (16. September 2009)

Ich glaube das kann keiner genau sagen
aber wenn ich das richtig sehe werden
die Bike die es ihm Vorjahr schon gab nicht
so schnell weg sein wie die neuen Modelle, da
bei diesen erst geguckt werden muss wie die
ankommen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. September 2009)

eeeehhh  nee!

hab heut wieder mim markus gelabert  sie bekommen nächste saison mehr lieferungen


----------



## MTB Rider93 (16. September 2009)

Ja okay, war nur eine
Vermutung, das sie mehr
bekommen war mir klar aber
ich dachte halt eher bei den 2009ern.


----------



## KR0niKK (17. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> eeeehhh  nee!
> 
> hab heut wieder mim markus gelabert  sie bekommen nächste saison mehr lieferungen



also werden / wurden dieses jahr die 2010ner modelle mehr hergestellt ? 
auch des makken demnach. 

kanns erst nächste woche bestellen..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. September 2009)

oh man..

ihr braucht echt keinen schiss ham das wenn ihr erst nachweinachten bestellen wollt, dass ihr keine mehr bekommt 

die kalkulieren das schon ordentlich vertrau mir


----------



## Fabi77 (17. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> oh man..
> 
> ihr braucht echt keinen schiss ham das wenn ihr erst nachweinachten bestellen wollt, dass ihr keine mehr bekommt
> 
> die kalkulieren das schon ordentlich vertrau mir






gut das wir unseren insider hier haben


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. September 2009)

tsja..  ich hab den halt am dirtmasters kennengelernt weil ich da mein bike persönlich abgeholt habe   deshalb hate ich das Tues auch als erster in deutschland...

und seit dem kennen wir uns halt und telefonieren immer mal


----------



## dirt34 (20. September 2009)

so wie ich das mitbekommen hab soll das tues fr 1999 kosten und das dh irgendwie
2199


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. September 2009)

fr ja  dh falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (20. September 2009)

Wird es auch Rahmen Sets gben???


----------



## dirt34 (20. September 2009)

stimmt das dh kostet 2099 euro 

wann kommt endlich die vorschau für die neuen bikes =( =( =( =( =( =( =(


----------



## Killerkekz (20. September 2009)

so teuer (ich weiß preis leitung ist super aber der absoulute preis)


----------



## Beat-Bug (20. September 2009)

wie teuer wird das noton?


----------



## Fabi77 (20. September 2009)

Beat-Bug schrieb:


> wie teuer wird das noton?






ich würde mal schätzen so um die 1800 sin vom noton schon bilder da ??


----------



## m(a)tb (20. September 2009)

hi leutzz
auf der seite steht ja dass das Play ab dezember ausgeliefert wird!#
also kann man das jetzt schon vorbestellen und bekommts dann im dezember
oder irre ich mich!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (20. September 2009)

jungs, wartet doch einfach ab bis die restlichen infos auf der page erscheinen. die werden auch sicherlich nicht direkt ausverkauft sein...

@m(a)tb: so wie ich das sehe kann man schon bestellen. also, einfach mal anrufen oder bestell vorgang ausführen.

so far.


----------



## m(a)tb (20. September 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## dirt34 (21. September 2009)

jetzt wollen alle ihr 2009`ner modell verkaufen obwohl die wissen müssten das wenn ener sich ein yt kauft er sch wahrscheinlich en bisschen zusammen reißen wird 
und selber kochen wird anstatt zum imbiss um die ecke zu gehen und das brot nur halb belegen um das geld mehr für ein neues yt zusammen zu kratzen.

weiste bescheid schätzelein=)=)


----------



## Killerkekz (21. September 2009)

also ich würde mich ab nächstes jahr bereit erklären ein tues 09 abzukaufen also falls was zum verkaufen steht mal melden


----------



## Fabi77 (22. September 2009)

ich denk mal das ich versuchen werde mir das tues FR zu holen 


und wenn das nicht klapt wirts warscheinlich das Bergamont 7.9 sein hat da schon wer erfarung mit


----------



## Papst Benedikt (23. September 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Wird es auch Rahmen Sets gben???



Die hats auch vorher schon gegeben.

Noton und Tues Rahmen haben damals knapp unter Tausend gekostet...

steht zumindest in der FREERIDE WORKSHOP Ausgabe.


----------



## eb-network (23. September 2009)

hi ich suche ein gut erhaltenes tues 2009. wer hat eins und mag es mir verkaufen?

bitte mailen oder anrufen 0172 38 55 317.


danke

ist dringend !!!!


----------



## nwamz (23. September 2009)

Da ich mir gestern meinen Hinterreifen platt gefahren hab wollte ich mal fragen ob auch 26x2.50 Reifen passen?


----------



## Papst Benedikt (24. September 2009)

nwamz schrieb:


> Da ich mir gestern meinen Hinterreifen platt gefahren hab wollte ich mal fragen ob auch 26x2.50 Reifen passen?



Hab schnell meinen 2,5er hingehalten müsste sich locker ausgehen.


----------



## nwamz (24. September 2009)

Super dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umf2 (24. September 2009)




----------



## Drome00 (24. September 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Hab schnell meinen 2,5er hingehalten müsste sich locker ausgehen.



Sind da nicht schon 2,5er drauf?


----------



## IBKer (24. September 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Sind da nicht schon 2,5er drauf?



ne 2,35 nur da tues hat 2,5


----------



## Fabi77 (24. September 2009)

weiß schon wer welche Rahmen höhe das neue TUES hat????


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. September 2009)

warum machst du immer herzchen?? 
ne da müsst ich fragen..  aber dazu hab ich keine lust weils mich eig nicht intressiert 
hauptsache es läuft gut


----------



## giani (25. September 2009)

ich hoffe für alle zukünftigen käufer das dieses mal die rähmen etwas länger halten als die letzten.
die zeigten ja schon nach einem tag risse auf, jedoch soll die garantie leistung gut sein.
(ich würde bei diesem Bikes jedoch etwas vorsichtig sein, denn wo her kommen diese günstigen preise?!)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. September 2009)

Du hast den thread auch nicht gelesen..

es gab rahmenprobleme mit einer charge von noton rhamen aber das problem wurde sofort behoben..

Informier dich bevor du was postest !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. September 2009)

Und der günstige preis kommt erst mal durch das direktvertriebsmodell..  direkt von der firma zum käufer.  dadurch  fallen die anfallenden preise von importeur großhändler und händler weg.  weil die wollen ja ale daran verdienen!

einfach erst mal irgendwas posten ohne sich etwas durchzulesen bzw. sich zu informieren find ich ******* !!!


----------



## giani (25. September 2009)

wow fühl dich nicht gleich beleidigt.

yt ist von der qualität her eher im unteren bereich, dass sieht man ja schon das so was durch die qualitätskontrolle kam. und es sind auch reien weisse rahmen gerissen die nicht durch diesen defekt beeinflusst wurden.

und das mit dem nicht informieren lassen wir mal sein (habe das mail auch schon gelesen das sie verschickt haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (25. September 2009)

giani schrieb:


> yt ist von der qualität her eher im unteren bereich




es mag vllt sein das yt nicht an die großen marken wie specialized oder iron horse oder so
aber sonst sind sie top oder warm haben sie eien freeride meilen stein udn TOP bewertungen in fachhäftchen bekommen?? es ist halt so ne ar "teenie freerider" also wenn du quali willst geh und kauf dir ein 5000 dh panzer


----------



## Fabi77 (25. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> warum machst du immer herzchen??
> ne da müsst ich fragen..  aber dazu hab ich keine lust weils mich eig nicht intressiert
> hauptsache es läuft gut




Erstens    weil allein schon der rahmen vom neun tues geil ist

Zweitens die höhe wolt ich wissen weil ich nicht so ganz der größte bin


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. September 2009)

Ahhhhaaa

ja mit dem rahmen hast du auf jeden fall recht   seh ich auch so^^

ehhm ich ruf ihn morgen mal an und frag mal 

Lg


Ps:

@giani

ich bin nicht beleidigt, du faselst nur was über qualität ohne über die bikes bescheid zu wissen..  du bist unter garantie noch nicht eins dauerhaft gefahren um nur einen feuchtenpups über die qualität zu lassen.

Ein bekannter von mir verkauft sein devinci wilson 4(np um die 5000)
und sucht jetzt nach einem tues da er etwas verspieltes handliches möchte...
und ich glaub das würde er nicht machen wenn die qualität schlecht wär


----------



## giani (25. September 2009)

@ rommerzghost

wenn du meinst, dann habe ich in deinen augen halt keine ahnung was qualität angeht.
es ist jedoch eine tatsache das viele der rahmen nicht lange hielten (egal ob jetzt mit oder ohne verarbeitungs probleme).
jedoch sehe ich das du nicht sachlich argumentieren kannst und auf die beleidigende spur wechselst.

ich sage ja nur das die bikes etwas mir vorsicht zugenissen sind! Und das man mal etwas abwarten soll, denn auf der webseite ist ja nochnicht mal alle bikes in echt zusehen.

PS: ich bin schon auf dem dirt love gefahren und den freerider habe ich einfach angeschaut.


----------



## Fabi77 (26. September 2009)

@ rommerzghost

Ahhhhaaa

ja mit dem rahmen hast du auf jeden fall recht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  seh ich auch so^^

ehhm ich ruf ihn morgen mal an und frag mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





danke schonmal


----------



## Slash_93 (26. September 2009)

giani schrieb:


> @ rommerzghost
> 
> wenn du meinst, dann habe ich in deinen augen halt keine ahnung was qualität angeht.
> es ist jedoch eine tatsache das viele der rahmen nicht lange hielten (egal ob jetzt mit oder ohne verarbeitungs probleme).
> ...




Ich hab mit meinem Tues schon von 2 Metern ins Flat geballert und ähnliche Späßchen die man eher vermeiden sollte. Aber die fehlende Qualität ist dann wohl der letzte Ausweg weshalb ein derart geiles Bike mit derart geilem Preisleistungsverhältnis nichts sein kann. Wie wären denn dann die ganzen 3000 Frames ala Lampiere gerechtfertigt. 



Hat irg jemand erfahrung mit weicheren Federn? Ich hab mom ne 450er Feder drinn, Dämpfer ist noch der TST drinn. Ich selbst wiege 65 Kilo, 400er oder 350er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. September 2009)

@Slash

350er 

oder 400er und ganz weich fahren..  mit deinem gewicht kannst du da noch einiges rausholen..

ich wieg 70 fahr ne 400er (weil größe L auch gewchselt)
und mit passt das perfekt wenn ich sie ganz weich eingestellt hab..
also für dein gewicht eher 350er..

wenns dann zu weich ist kann man ja immer noch ein wenig zudrehen bzw. tst reinmachen


----------



## 9Toad1 (26. September 2009)

@giani:

wenn du schon mal n young talent gefahren wärst, würdest du auch checken das es egal ist ob auf dem rahmen yti, speci, gaint oder sonst was steht(nat. nicht vom fahrverhalten ;-)). alles ist aus taiwan


----------



## renky (26. September 2009)

Es reisen auch Rahmen anderer Hersteller wo die bikes wesentlich mehr kosten ich habe z.B.ein mini dh von commencal wo der rahmen alleine schon 1800Euro gekostet hat is trotdem gerissen und der is made in andorra und nich irgendwo in fernost wo die Qualli mittlerweile evntl. sogar besser ist als Eu o. Amiland


----------



## MTB Rider93 (26. September 2009)

Außerdem wie schon festgestellt wurde,
wenn die Bikes erst über Händler gehen 
würden, wären sie auch so 200-300 teurer,
und dann willst du sagen für 2000 bekommt
man schlechte Qualität?
Ich bin mit meinem Bulls (ja Bulls ich weiß...)
nen halben Meter ins Flat, und okay die Gabel
war schrott war dafür aber auch nicht gemacht,
zack neue rein, das ganze nochmal und nix passiert,
kein Rahmenbruch oder sonst so was, und es hat
nur 500 gekostet!


----------



## Fabi77 (26. September 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Außerdem wie schon festgestellt wurde,
> wenn die Bikes erst über Händler gehen
> würden, wären sie auch so 200-300 teurer,
> und dann willst du sagen für 2000 bekommt
> ...




welches bulls haste den nen dirt??


----------



## Drome00 (26. September 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> welches bulls haste den nen dirt??



Steht rechts in dem Kästchen mit seinem Namen


----------



## giani (27. September 2009)

@ 9Toad1

 bitte liess mal doch genau was ich geschrieben habe.


Ich habe ja garnicht gesagt das andere rahmen nicht reissen. ich habe gesagt das sie überdurchschnittlich viel risse aufweisen! d.h. für mich ist es ein grosser unterschied wenn der rahemn nur 5 monate hält oder 2 jahre!

Ich persöndllich halte einfach nicht von den bikes. Und das mit dem direkt vertrieb, für etwas ist der zwischen händler ja auch da, wünsche dann viel spass wenn in der hoch saison etwas kaputt geht und ihr schnell einen ersatz braucht.
(YT wird sich wie jede marke ein goldenes näschen an den bikes verdienen das sieht man ja schon an der aufmachung von sponsoree das sie agressiv die junge kunden von ihren bikes überzeugen wollen)

ich denke habe jetzt genug dazu gasagt und lasse euch wieder in frieden

ride on

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=135251


----------



## kio2608 (27. September 2009)

giani schrieb:


> @ 9Toad1
> 
> bitte liess mal doch genau was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...




das mit den rissen verstehst du auch nicht oder? es war charge an noton bikes. yt hat den besitzern direkt die neue Strebe zugeschickt. laut einigen berichten sogar denen, die noch keine Probleme hatten.

ich will mal sehen , ob speci o.ä. das auch machen!

und zum vertriebsmodell. der einzige Vorteil des Händlers ist der, das wenn du zu dumm schrauben bist du es dort machen lassen kannst. Der Händler würde garantiert nochmal 20% und aufs draufschlagen und wenn dein bike kaputt ist, muss er es auch einschicken! da machst keinen unterschied ob du des einschickst oder dein händler, außer das es über den Händler länger dauert ( bis der das dings losgeschickt hat...)


so far.


----------



## Fabi77 (27. September 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Steht rechts in dem Kästchen mit seinem Namen



oh stimmt ja


----------



## Slash_93 (27. September 2009)

Kannst du mir noch genau sagen, was ich da für ne Feder brauch, auf meiner kann man das leider nicht mehr erkennen?

mfg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. September 2009)

Für dein gewicht:

350x2.75

die 350 bekomst du aber nur bei chainreactioncycles.com. Und zwar von der firma NukeProof  die hab ich auch und die sieht auch noch besser aus als das langweilige grau von MZ weil die glanz schwarz ist 

Bei hibike bekommst du nur federhärte bis 400.

musst du halt wissen.

Lg


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. September 2009)

@giani

und wenn bei yt ein rahmen reißt (was seit dem problem mit der Noton charge nicht mehr passiert ist. Vertrau mir das weis ich ganz genau aus erster hand das da nix mehr gerissen ist!!!)   dann bekommst du bei YT , Und da wette ich mit dir,  schneller einen neuen Rahmen als bei deinem händler. Es sei denn dein händler hat rahmen auf lager.


----------



## Killerkekz (27. September 2009)

ich hab  mal mit so nem intenret rechener ausgerechnet das ich bei einem gewicht von 75kg+17kg bike= 92kg auf eine hÃ¤rte von 750 komm  kan das sein? bei einer lÃ¤nge von 222mm oder glaub war das

â¬dit: also das hab ich einfahc so aus spaÃ ausgerechent ich hab noch kein bike


----------



## Drome00 (27. September 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> die 350 bekomst du aber nur bei chainreactioncycles.com. Und zwar von der firma NukeProof  die hab ich auch und die sieht auch noch besser aus als das langweilige grau von MZ weil die glanz schwarz ist



Nukeproof hat doch nur die titan federn in nicht schwarz glänzend, oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. September 2009)

nein die haben auch normale 

und killerkekz: das ist absoluter quatsch..  das gewicht vom bike wird garnet mitgerechnet..  bei 180mm federweg und 75 kilo ne 400er feder..


----------



## snayk (27. September 2009)

Wenn irgendwer ein 09er tues abzugeben hat bitte melden


----------



## Killerkekz (27. September 2009)

aso danke ja hab mich auch schon gewundert deswegen frag ich ja


----------



## Fabi77 (27. September 2009)

man ey wan kommt endlich das bild vom neun tues raus


----------



## 9Toad1 (28. September 2009)

hab mal ne fragen an alle Noton-fahrer, ist das ober loch bei der dämpferschwinge, 16cm oder 12cm federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (28. September 2009)

das obere ist 16


----------



## MTB Rider93 (30. September 2009)

Echt...hmm dann bin ich bisher
falsch gefahren, aber ist unten 
nicht eigentlich logischer für 
16cm?? Oder hab ich da einen
Denkfehler??


----------



## ocinawa (30. September 2009)

was logischer ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn du den dämpfer am anderen loch montierst wirst du einen deutlichen unterschied merken. das gesamte ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus ändert sich dadurch.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (30. September 2009)

Ja stimmt, hmm naja wurde
mit Dämpfer in unteren Loch
ausgeliefert, mal schauen, danke


----------



## IBKer (30. September 2009)

für mich wäre das obere loch logischer

Ich nehme jetzt mal das Nicolai Helius AM aus Beispiel... Der Rahmen hat vom konzept her den gleichen hinterbau und anlenkung :





(Nicht das beste Bild, fand auf die schnelle kein anderes)

man kann den dämpfer mit 160/150/150/130mm federweg fahren. und bei nicolai ist es so dass der rahmen in der obersten position am meisten federweg her gibt.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (30. September 2009)

Ja das muss man ausprobieren, aber naja
wenn du es oben hast steht der Dämpfer 
doch eigentlich teils schon unter Spannung
und lässt sich nicht so einfedern, als wenn
er "entspannter" in unteren Loch ist, naja
kann auch sein das ich mich irre, muss ich mal
ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (30. September 2009)

man ey was is das fürn scheis auf der seite von yt steht das ,das bild vom neun tues ende  september rauskommen soll   und was is NICHTS


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. September 2009)

hätte bock auf das play bin mal gespannt ,frage muss mann eigentlich noch versand bezahlen oder nur denn kaufpreis ?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (30. September 2009)

Versand wird mitbezahlt, wenn du 
per Nachnahme bestellst kommen 
noch mal zum Versand von rund 20
4 bis 5 Euro Nachnahmegebühr mit
drauf, alles in allem Recht guter Kurs
und schneller Versand.
Ich hatte meins innerhalb von ungefähr
1 1/2 Wochen, die aber vor lauter Vor-
freude verdammt lang sein können....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. September 2009)

Bilder von den anderen bikes kommen 2te oktober woche


----------



## Fabi77 (30. September 2009)

_*WAS*_  die vom tues auch


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. September 2009)

dann mal ran an denn play(speck)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. September 2009)

jap


----------



## Fabi77 (1. Oktober 2009)

nein            solange kan ich nicht warten


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Oktober 2009)

tjsa musste wohl...


----------



## Fabi77 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich will die Bilder irgendwie ja schon sehen
aber irgendwie auch nicht, wenn ich die dann
sehe will ich auch eins haben und Ärger mich
über meins(also ich liebe es aber ihr wisst schon)
An die Noton-Fahrer bzw Tues, wie sind eure
Reifen, schnell abgenutzt, Löcher etc.
Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen 3km nach Hause
zu schieben, wegen Loch. Und natürlich lag die
Tasche mit Ersatzschlauch zu Hause, blöd blöd....


----------



## Drome00 (2. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich will die Bilder irgendwie ja schon sehen
> aber irgendwie auch nicht, wenn ich die dann
> sehe will ich auch eins haben und Ärger mich
> über meins(also ich liebe es aber ihr wisst schon)
> ...



Bei mir is das Profil obwohl ich recht häufig fahre noch recht hoch, ein Loch habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## 9Toad1 (2. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte nen platten, weil ich gegen ne kante gesprungen bin xD
reifen sind auch noch top,obwohl ich viel street fahr


----------



## MTB Rider93 (2. Oktober 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> ich hatte nen platten, weil ich gegen ne kante gesprungen bin xD


Das hatte ich gestern auch...3km fußmarsch juhu.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bilder vom CC
Wow, also jeder der was gegen YT hat,
den versteh ich nicht, guckt euch den
CC Renner an, der ist so hammer, unter
8,5 kg und 2600 der Wahnsinn
und komplette XX Gruppe.....cool


----------



## kio2608 (2. Oktober 2009)

teuer......


aber wahrscheinlich günstiger als die gesamte xx gruppe zu kaufen


----------



## m-rider (5. Oktober 2009)

schaut mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6398076#post6398076


----------



## 9Toad1 (5. Oktober 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/1/6/1/2/_/large/bild_2.jpg

schaut aber nicht so aus wie auf der homepage...
schaut aber geil aus!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. Oktober 2009)

das ist ein prototyp der allerdings wieder verworfen wurde da er zu schwer war und zu viel wippte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ä±s das das neue noton


----------



## 9Toad1 (5. Oktober 2009)

wenn dann tues^^

nein nur der Prototyp vom tues


----------



## m-rider (5. Oktober 2009)

bin's heute mal gefahren weil der kumpel es für seine frau gekauft hat..also wippen tut es wie die hölle. im stehen ist ein vorwärtskommen nicht möglich..
aber grundsächlich echt klasse gemacht. bin gespannt wie die hölle auf das neue tues


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## Papst Benedikt (6. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich will die Bilder irgendwie ja schon sehen
> aber irgendwie auch nicht, wenn ich die dann
> sehe will ich auch eins haben und Ärger mich
> über meins(also ich liebe es aber ihr wisst schon)
> ...



Habe ein Loch im Mantel, da ich einen Bordstein getroffen habe.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Oktober 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Habe ein Loch im Mantel, da ich einen Bordstein getroffen habe.



Ja genau das Problem habe ich auch, bin mit 2 Bar gefahren
aufgesetzt am Bordstein, war blöd aber nen Snake-Bit das 
hat ich bisher nie, kann aber auch an der Fahrtechnik bzw
dem Luftdruck liegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt34 (6. Oktober 2009)

der dämpfer is en rocco oder ??


----------



## Drome00 (6. Oktober 2009)

dirt34 schrieb:


> der dämpfer is en rocco oder ??



marzocchi roco tst r*


----------



## KR0niKK (7. Oktober 2009)

kennt von euch jemand en paar nette dirt wallpaper ?


----------



## IBKer (7. Oktober 2009)

KR0niKK schrieb:


> kennt von euch jemand en paar nette dirt wallpaper ?



was hat das mit YT Bikes zu tun


----------



## KR0niKK (7. Oktober 2009)

nichts, trotzdem wollte ich mal nachfragen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Oktober 2009)

Hat irgendjemand interesse an nem tues???

oder kennt ihr jemanden der interesse haben könnte???

bitte sagt mir bescheid da ich sonst kein geld für mein neues rad habe


----------



## IBKer (8. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand interesse an nem tues???
> 
> oder kennt ihr jemanden der interesse haben könnte???
> 
> bitte sagt mir bescheid da ich sonst kein geld für mein neues rad habe



wird dein neues Rad ein 2010er Tues?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich des Noton nicht hätte...
dann würd ich es dir ja abkaufen
aber jetzt ist es zu spät und ich wills
Noton auch erst mal nicht wieder 
hergeben...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Oktober 2009)

IBKer

Vielleicht..

vielleicht aber auch ein ION   richtig geil..  ist aber bestimt nicht mehr lang zu haben deshalb muss mein bike weg..


----------



## toddy (8. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> IBKer
> 
> Vielleicht..
> 
> vielleicht aber auch ein ION   richtig geil..  ist aber bestimt nicht mehr lang zu haben deshalb muss mein bike weg..



Wenn du dein Bike verkaufen willst, mach doch mal eine Preisansage oder stelle es mit Bildern in den Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (8. Oktober 2009)

bist wohl nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem TUES?
mein noton is der absolute hammer!
neue gabel, neuer sattel und vll sogar noch die vorderbremse weg!

und dann hats n kampfgewicht von 14,3 kg!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Oktober 2009)

doch ich bin verdamt zufrieden damit   es macht voll spaß damit zu fahren ich möchte mir aber einen dhler zulegen


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Oktober 2009)

Interesse an nem Federtausch? Ich bekomm deine 400er und du meien 450er?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Oktober 2009)

nee ich verkauf beide mit und aktuell hab ich ja die 400er drin


----------



## KR0niKK (8. Oktober 2009)

ich muss noch bis dezember warten, bis mein dirt love da ist 
und dann ist erstmal skiien angesagt..


----------



## 9Toad1 (11. Oktober 2009)

ich habs heute beim streetn geschafft, dass Schaltauge und Schwinge verbogen ist und die Schraub vom schaltauge und Schaltung gebrochen... *heul*


----------



## kio2608 (11. Oktober 2009)

ruf bei denen an, die helfen dir bestimmt


----------



## 9Toad1 (11. Oktober 2009)

ich weis von anderen händlern.Dass  wenn man denen sagt, dass man s bike geschrottet hat, weil ma an 360 probiert hat, die dann sagen selber schuld(keine garantie). ist das bei yt auch so?


----------



## kio2608 (11. Oktober 2009)

mustst ja nicht genau sagen wie, aber nett fragen sollte möglich sein. man liest ja eigentlich nur das yt ziemlich kulant sein sollen  negatives hab ich zumindest noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> mustst ja nicht genau sagen wie, aber nett fragen sollte möglich sein. man liest ja eigentlich nur das yt ziemlich kulant sein sollen  negatives hab ich zumindest noch nicht gelesen.





versuchs einfach mal..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Oktober 2009)

und 9Toad1..

was sagt yt??


----------



## 9Toad1 (12. Oktober 2009)

haut 

bekomm aber nur die eine schwinge... echt super die jungs!


----------



## nwamz (12. Oktober 2009)

Also Leute jetzt mal ehrlich.
Wenn ich einem ein Auto verkaufe und der sagt mit ups bin gegen eine Laterne gefahren kann ich auf Kulanz eine neue Stoßstange bekommen würd ich ihn mal fragen obs ihm noch ganz gut geht.
Ich will jetzt keinen angreifen oder so aber der Händler will auch Geld verdienen 

Respekt das nenn ich wirklich kundenfreundlich. Ich weiß schon warum ich da gekauft hab


----------



## 9Toad1 (12. Oktober 2009)

is ja a garantiefall...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Oktober 2009)

uuuh ich freu mich so auf mein neus tues,.,..

die jungs von yt sind echt so geil drauf..

hab heut wieder mim markus telefoniert und er so servus André   du hältst mich grad davon ab das neue tues für die photos aufzubauen (lacht)

Er sagt das das einer der geilsten rahmen ist die er jemals in den händen gehalten hat...
un der markus lügt mich nich an 

soll ungefähr 10mal geiler als das alte tues sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann man denn schon absehen wieviel der Rahmen einzeln kostet?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. net sicher


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab heut auch mit denen telefoniert, hab aber ganz vergessen, nach dem Rahmenpreis fürs neue Tues zu fragen. Bekommt man Rabatt, wenn man schon das alte hat?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Oktober 2009)

@slash

glaub ich nicht


----------



## Mr.T (13. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> uuuh ich freu mich so auf mein neus tues,.,..
> 
> die jungs von yt sind echt so geil drauf..
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie muss auch ich lachen. Doll gemacht, Ti.


----------



## Mr.T (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Killerkekz (13. Oktober 2009)

eine wie lang schätzt ihr wird es dauern bis das tues ausverkauft ist?


----------



## 9Toad1 (13. Oktober 2009)

März 2010?


----------



## WoImE (13. Oktober 2009)

ich will jetzt endlich das neue Tues sehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Oktober 2009)

wird lang genug da sein bis sommer mindestens..

biler kommen alle am freitag


----------



## 9Toad1 (13. Oktober 2009)

aber, wehe wenn nicht xD


----------



## Beat-Bug (14. Oktober 2009)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...ich will auch endlich infos über das nächste noootooon


----------



## Killerkekz (15. Oktober 2009)

wann gabs nochmal die bilder vom tues.. morgen oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Oktober 2009)

M;orgen

spätestens morgen abend gibts alle bilder von allen bikes


----------



## Killerkekz (15. Oktober 2009)

göttlich


----------



## WoImE (15. Oktober 2009)

Nur noch einmal schlafen...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Oktober 2009)

Jap


----------



## S*P*J (15. Oktober 2009)

warum eröffnet man nicht einen eigenen Thread für YT? Wo alles was mit diesen Rädern zu tun hat reinkommt.

Desweiteren frage ich mich echt, warum die Bikes in der Freeride etc. einen "Meilenstein"  oder sonst irgendwelche tolle Bewertungen bekommen wie zb. ein SX,Trek. Scott etc. wo auch solche Firmen  durch Werbung noch massgeblich zum Erhalt dieser Magazine beitragen??? 


Also eigener Thread für YT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (15. Oktober 2009)

weil eben nicht alles nur mit geld möglich ist 

die bikes von yt sind halt einfach gut und preiswert. sie mit einem zB sx zu vergleichen macht eigentlich nicht viel sinn. da liegt sicherlich einiges zwischen, aber, das schreiben die zeitschriften ja auch.
ich find es aber übrigens gut wenn magazine nicht nur ihre sponsoren befürworten!!

aber, nen eigener yt thread wäre wohl am sinnigsten. müsste nur ein mod mal alle zusammenlegen.


----------



## 9Toad1 (16. Oktober 2009)

den thread schließen und nen neuen aufmachen? macht für mich nicht wirklich sinn... wieso auch wenn man hier alles über yt findet


----------



## gigi (16. Oktober 2009)

es ist freitag, und keine bilder da


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab doch gestern gesagt das sie bis spätestens heute abend alle online sind


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

@S*P*J

Ey halt dich doch einfach hier heraus wenn dich die bikes nicht interessieren.
Die meisten die meckern sind die, die viel zu viel für ihre teuren *Supermarkenbikes* bezahlt haben!  Und dann gibts natürlich noch die , die sagen das ihr Transition Bike oder Corsair weitaus höhere qualität hat als ein YT Bike.  Die wissen aber nicht das ein YT durch die Hände der gleichen Schweißer und durch die gleichen Qualitätsendkontrollen geht wie diese anderen beiden Marken. Sie werden nämlich genau dort produziert!!!


----------



## TheLaimer (16. Oktober 2009)

Das is ja bald wie die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten 

Ich will die neuen Fotos sehn xD
sonst müsst ich mir das Big Hit I holn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

greif lieber auf yt zurück..
das big hit 1 is nicht so das wahre..


----------



## S*P*J (16. Oktober 2009)

nee man ich halt mich da gar net raus, mich langweilt es einfach wenn zwischen Top News immer dieses YTGelaber ist. Bitte einen Eigenen Herstellerthread wie die anderen Marken auch aufmachen


----------



## TheLaimer (16. Oktober 2009)

@ROMMERZGHOST
naja, aber ich würds für 1400 bekommen und bins immerhin schon gefahren, und da hats mir gefallen.
während ich YT bis jetz halt bloß auf bildern gesehn hab..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin es big hit auch schon gefahren.. der hinterbau is mir viel zu straff..  ich fahr ja das alte tues und das ist echt kein vergleich zum big hit...

und das neue tues wird nochmal um einiges besser.


----------



## Exxun (16. Oktober 2009)

der hinterbau vom big hit funzt absolut top hab das 09er atm würde ich aber wegen preis/leistung auch zu yt greifen! jmd interessiert an nem big hit 09


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja der vom bighit 2 funktioniert auch gut.

aber er hier ist interressiert im bighit 1   bei dem modell wurde der federweg gekürzt und ein billigdämpfer und eine billiggabel eingebaut..   und das hat mir gar nicht gepasst beim fahren..


----------



## chisi (16. Oktober 2009)

ab wann ist denn eigentlich abend?^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

hab ich mich auch grad gefragt

soll ich ma anrufen?


----------



## TheLaimer (16. Oktober 2009)

ja mach mal ich halts langsam nich mehr aus


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

ich rufe auserhalb der geschäfts zeiten an 

aber er hat mir gesagt das sie heute abend online sind,, spätestens morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte spätestens heute abend....


----------



## Killerkekz (16. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> spätestens morgen....



-.- sowas kenn ich aber ich vetrau mal deiner aussage und den jungs von yt


----------



## Beckumer (16. Oktober 2009)

Misch mich auch mal hier als NEuling rein. Habe eben mal die Freeride durchgeblättert und dann bin ich auf den Tues Rahmen gestoßen. Schaut ja echt geil aus das Ding. Werden heute abend die Bilder vom Komplettbike gezeigt oder nur vom Rahmen? 

Und zu welchem Bike würdet ihr mir vll raten. Dem YT TuEs oder das Scott Voltage FR30. Weil bis jetzt tendiert alls auf das Scott, aber als ich eben auf den Rahmen gestoßen bin da fing ich auch persönlich an zu grübeln, denn das Scott hat ja nicht so gut im Test abgeschnitten vom Hinterbau her.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Sorry leute markus hats mir so gesagt.. ich war auch noch dabei das sie heut abend alle kommen..  aber er hat gesagt das sie halt heute abend on sind oder spätestens morgen...


@Beckumer

Die bilder kommen als komplettbikes...

Es kommt drauf an was du willst.. wenn du en downhiller willst greif zum tues.  wenn du einen richtigen freerider willst kann ich dir das neue noton empfehlen 170mm vo und hinten  HAMMERSCHMIDT getriebe kurbel.. und das für unter 2000


----------



## kio2608 (16. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> neue noton empfehlen 170mm vo und hinten  HAMMERSCHMIDT getriebe kurbel.. und das für unter 2000



gekauft!


----------



## kio2608 (16. Oktober 2009)

neue bilder!!!!!!!



edt:


die stellen die wohl grade online....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

altaaa bilder sind vom noton daaaaa


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Tues FR online leute!!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah   :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLaimer (16. Oktober 2009)

jetz gehts hier aber ab xD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

paaaaaartyyyyyy


----------



## TheLaimer (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Killerkekz (16. Oktober 2009)

alter die wissen wie man bikes baut.. wundert mich aber komplett RS..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

warum nicht is doch geil


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Oktober 2009)

Will jemand mein Tues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (16. Oktober 2009)

hmmm schon!!! aber alter so geil... frag mich wie viel ds wiegt


----------



## WoImE (16. Oktober 2009)

Boooooaaaaa sind die geil!!!


----------



## chisi (16. Oktober 2009)

cool!!!
jetzt is endlich abend

wundert mich iwie, dass beim tues sogar ne boxxer team verbaut ist...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Oktober 2009)

ja natürlich!! denkste ne race oder was??


----------



## müllermilch (16. Oktober 2009)

wie viel wird das tues den in der fr. und dh version wohl wiegen?


----------



## chisi (16. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ja natürlich!! denkste ne race oder was??


ich hätte ne race erwartet, aber dass da für einen gesamtpreis von 2099 ne team drinnen is...


----------



## toddy (16. Oktober 2009)

@ ROMMERZGHOST

Da du ja über alles informiert bist , wann kommen die technischen Daten???


Ich will mir für nächstes Jahr ein Downhillbike kaufen, und war schon sehr in Richtung Demo unterwegs, aber für das Geld, könnte ich ja auch ein Tues und ein Noton kaufen 
Die Preise sind echt der Hammer!!!

Da fragt man sich schon, ob uns Speci und die anderen Großen nicht einfach nur vera......, zumal die großen ja über die Stückzahl die Komponenten ja nochmal günstiger bekommen!!!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (16. Oktober 2009)

I Love YT

Es ist unfassbar geil, solche Bikes zu diesen Preisen
und alle die skeptisch waren, geht es noch, die haben
echt was drauf!

Will jemand mein Noton haben???


----------



## kio2608 (17. Oktober 2009)

also, ich muss sagen, das neue noton entäuscht mich...aber...das tues überzeugt umso mehr. was ne geile maschine 


ich find, das noton sieht stark nach norco aus -.-


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (17. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön das 2010 tues!! wenn ich jetzt noch die Geo-datenund die partsliste bekomme fürs "L" dann überleg ichs mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd sagen im Februar kommt zu meinem Noton noch ein Tues DH dazu !!!!!


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Oktober 2009)

tues FR is der hammer!!! aber s Noton enttäuscht mich


----------



## Beat-Bug (17. Oktober 2009)

wieso enttäuscht das noton?
von der optik, oder wie?!

lyrik, hammerschmidt und die anderen parts - das is doch der hammer =)


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (17. Oktober 2009)

ganz dumm gefragt jetzt, woher wisst ihr ,dass an dem tues dh ne boxxer team verbaut ist


----------



## lehni. (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

die Boxxer Race gibts nur in Schwarz, die Team in Schwarz und Weiss und die WC in Schwarz, Weiss und Rot...
Könnte also auch ne WC sein 

Zum Tues DH: Schaut echt sau geil aus! Welche Größe nehmt ihr so bei welcher Körpergröße? Bin 183cm und mag nen relativ großen Radstand, also Stabilität wenns mal schneller wird.
Weiss aber nicht ob M oder L, tendiere aber zu L.


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (17. Oktober 2009)

lehni. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Boxxer Race gibts nur in Schwarz, die Team in Schwarz und Weiss und die WC in Schwarz, Weiss und Rot...
> Könnte also auch ne WC sein
> ...



Ich denke das kannst du so nicht sagen .Im 2010 Demo 8 ist auch ne Race verbaut und die ist weiß ,oder im 2010 Morewood izimu ist ne rote Boxxer Race drin!!!!!!!!.und über die größe brauchste dir keine gedanken machen,warte mal auf geometrie daten.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. Oktober 2009)

alter schwede haben die jungs ne gute arbeit hingelegt =)
das tues wird meins =)


----------



## lehni. (17. Oktober 2009)

@DERGLIMPEL

ja hast recht, das gilt natürlich nur für den Endverbraucher. Aber vermute mal so ist man hier drauf gekommen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute

Das tues hat ne boxxer team drin.  Das weis ich aus erster hand..  Ich telefonier ziemlich oft mim Markus und geh nächstes jahr au ma ne runde mit dem fahren..

Die technischen infos kommen montag früh 

Jap ich habe mich auch fürs tues dh entschieden...


Die großen Marken a´la  Speci trek Giant  ziehen alle ab mit ihren wucher preisen!
Und ihr glaubt doch net ehrlich das diese marke eine sooo viel höhere qualität haben..

das neue tues wird ein richtiges brett und mit seinem neuen hinterbau kann es auch mit nem demo mithalten..  der markus ist früher demo gefahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2009)

Hat YT an ihrer Basis ein Ladengeschäft, wie Canyon, Rose und Radon, so dass man die Bikes mal real anschauen kann! Wäre für meine Größenfindung nicht schlecht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja du kannst mal anrufen und fragen ob du mal vorbei kommen kannst.
ein geschäft haben sie eigentlich nicht. aber du kannst dir bestimmt mal en bike anschauen oder probe sitzen.#
Die sind aus Forchheim.


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok das Das Tues ist optisch schon erste sahne ,nur bisschen skeptisch,was die Funktion/Haltbarkeit betrifft bin ich schon.Das ist fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.2099 euro ist eine echte Ansage und dann mit diesen Federelementen.Die findet man schon kaum im Preissegment um die 3500 eier.Wenn das dingen jetzt noch einigermaßen funzt,könnte es ein Hit 2010 werden


----------



## elfGrad (17. Oktober 2009)

Das Tues mit der Ausstattung is schon sehr nett! Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch die Kohle dafür!


----------



## Beckumer (17. Oktober 2009)

Weiß schon einer was zum Gewicht von Tues in der FR/DH version?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das Geld hätt,
würd ich auch das Tues FR(oder) DH
zum 09er Noton holen, also 
ganz ehrlich echt der Hammer und
von wegen Stabilität bin ich super zu-
frieden, mein Noton macht alles mit.
Und ich denke auch nicht das die da
Käse produzieren...
 YT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Hi leute
> 
> Das tues hat ne boxxer team drin.  Das weis ich aus erster hand..  Ich telefonier ziemlich oft mim Markus und geh nächstes jahr au ma ne runde mit dem fahren..
> 
> ...



Mit Sicherheit kein schlechtes Bike, den Hinterbau haben sie aber beim Demo abgekupfert. Auch wenn er anders aussieht, die Funktionsweise ist die gleiche. 
Ob die Qualität auf lange Sicht und in der Masse so hoch wie bei den "Großen" wie Giant, Specialized etc. ist müssen sie noch beweisen.

Ich bin auf dein Bike gespannt und hoffe ich darf es mal probefahren


----------



## chisi (17. Oktober 2009)

DERGLIMPEL schrieb:


> ganz dumm gefragt jetzt, woher wisst ihr ,dass an dem tues dh ne boxxer team verbaut ist


man siehts am zugstufenverstellrad...
vergleich mal ein bild von ner race und der team/wc


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

lehni. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Boxxer Race gibts nur in Schwarz, die Team in Schwarz und Weiss und die WC in Schwarz, Weiss und Rot...
> Könnte also auch ne WC sein
> ...



Man bekommt alle 2010er Boxxermodelle in jeder Farbe


----------



## 12XU (17. Oktober 2009)

Das Noton hat anscheinend die 170 Lyrik - eine U-Turn wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen, da man den hinten wieder zwei Federwegsoptionen hat ...


----------



## Beat-Bug (17. Oktober 2009)

Die neuen Bikes sind alle richtig geil!

Aber ich finde YT kommt vom ursprünglich eingeschlagenen Weg ab!
Ich hab iwie das Gefühl, dass das zu einer Materialschlacht ausartet...

Beispiel:
Welcher Einsteiger braucht schon solche Federelemente?
Ist der Anfänger da nicht eher überfordert?
Und eine Kettenschaltung ist doch vielfach bewährt - wieso hier jetzt die teure Hammerschmidt?
Genau wie bei den anderen Parts: alles Topteile - das steht ausser Frage, aber:
wäre hier weniger nicht mehr?

Denn:

Ich denke man könnte die Bikes noch um einiges billiger anbieten(dann eben mit einer einfacheren, aber dennoch soliden Ausstattung) und so wirklich preiswerte und attraktive Einsteiger-MTBs bieten.
Mal ehrlich 2000 sind kein Pappenstiel für nen Schüler!

Soviel von meiner Seite


Klasse Job, YT!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

@ope

sicher das es ähnlich zum demo ist?

Markus hat mir gesagt der hinterbau funktioniert so ähnlich wie das VPP system von santa cruz..


klar darfst du es probefahren 


@DERGIMBEL

Also stabil war das alte tues auf jeden fall.. und der hinterbau zieemlich steif mit der 150er steckachse...  und die ist auch wieder im neuen..


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @ope
> 
> sicher das es ähnlich zum demo ist?
> 
> ...



Der Hinterbau ist ein normaler Viergelenker. Der Dämpfer wird aber durch eine zusätzliche Anlenkung gedrückt ...... .  Also wie beim Demo.
Warum sollte der Hinterbau also "besser" funktionieren?
Bei einem VPP hat das Hinterrad eine andere Raderhebungskurve und es wird ein zusätzlicher Hebel am Tretlager benötigt (ich kann diesen nicht sehen ....)
BTW; was soll der Bock denn wiegen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja eben darum geht es ja bei diesem v4l hinterbau von yt...
Durch diesen interbau wird die raderhebungskurve im 1. 3tel vom feder weg linear nach oben und nicht in kreisbahn.  dadurch wird ein besseres ansprechen auf kleinen hindernissen erzielt...

Ich sag ja auch nicht das es besser ist..

aber das mit dem vpp sollte eigentlich stimmen.


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ja eben darum geht es ja bei diesem v4l hinterbau von yt...
> Durch diesen interbau wird die raderhebungskurve im 1. 3tel vom feder weg linear nach oben und nicht in kreisbahn.  dadurch wird ein besseres ansprechen auf kleinen hindernissen erzielt...
> 
> Ich sag ja auch nicht das es besser ist..
> ...



Bedingt durch den 4-Gelenkhinterbau wird das Rad parallelogrammförmig angehoben, also nach hinten oben ... also wie ein normaler 4-Gelenker.
Einzig die Anlenkung des Dämpfers ist entkoppelt, siehe Demo (aber mit weniger Lagern die verschleissen)
Beim Demo liegt aber auch der Dämpfer und damit der Schwerpunkt tiefer ......

*Dennoch;* Für diesen Preis eine Kampfansage. Bleibt zu hoffen das Qualität und Gewicht auch auf einem guten Niveau zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Beckumer (17. Oktober 2009)

Jo mit dem Gewicht bin ich auch mal gespannt. Werde mal Montag bei den Anrufen und wegen dem Gewicht nachharken. Steht vll irgentwo wieviel der Rahmen alleine wiegen soll?  Dann könnte man schonmal grob schätzen, da man auf den Fotos ja ungefähr sieht was für parts verbaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

steht alles am montag früh alles.. da


----------



## sansen (17. Oktober 2009)

bin schon gespannt ....
des Tues schaut interessant aus.


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

*@Rommerzghost;*
So, jetzt hab' ichs sicher raus. Das neue Tu Es ist definitiv ein normaler 4-Gelenker mit von der Radführung unabhängiger Dämpferanlenkung (genau wie beim Demo). In den USA könnten sie es wohl aus patentrechtlichen Gründen nicht verkaufen.
Die einen konstruieren, die anderen kopieren ... so kann man gute Preise machen. 
Kein VPP und funktioniert auch nicht ähnlich.

Ich wills unbedingt mal fahren ..... , wann gibts den neuen Hobel?


----------



## Beckumer (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann brauch ich da ja Montag gar net anrufen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Cool..

verstehen werde ich hinterbauprinzipe wahrscheinlich nie..  aber hauptsache es fährt 

Die bikes kommen erst im januar bzw. februar..  bin also erst nächstes jahr wieder am start..  hab ja heute mein bike verkauft..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Schon verhauft ?.....Glückwunsch Andre, ist aber auch ein gutes Bike.

Aber Du bist ja wie Der Phillipp, höher , weiter , schneller.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Bin am Überlegen ob Philipp und ich.............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Philipp hat schon entschieden..  er nimmts auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann liegts nur noch bei mir..............welche Größe hast Du bestellt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

@kröte

von höher und weiter kann ich nicht genug kriegen, du weißt doch, ich bin ne sprung und rampen sau


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs noch net bestellt mach ich erst noch

wegen der größe schwätz ich mim markus flossmann  der kann mich da beraten

aber hey kein stress philipp hat auch nch nicht bestellt, aber entschieden,  der muss erst ma seine mühle verkaufen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Also dann für die Zukunft...." Ghost die Sau "......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

Rampensau!!
ich steh auf rampen..   möglichst dick


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann kann ich für Dich den Bombenkratersprung nen Meter höher machen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Oktober 2009)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

Geeeiiil  ey gerd ich hab die idee  

Du hast gleich ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2009)

Der bleibt wie er ist .... der Kratersprung .... 
Weil passt perfekt .....
Aber für euch können wir ja so ein paar "Ich will mal richtig einschlagen-Drops" bauen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee Ghost..........


----------



## fffoxhunter (18. Oktober 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Der bleibt wie er ist .... der Kratersprung ....
> Weil passt perfekt .....
> Aber für euch können wir ja so ein paar "Ich will mal richtig einschlagen-Drops" bauen


 
Könnt ihr das bitte in eurem "Wohnzimmer" besprechen!?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2009)

.................................!


----------



## Beat-Bug (18. Oktober 2009)

will niemand auf meinen post eingehen? xD


----------



## Killerkekz (18. Oktober 2009)

was cool wenn einer von den pros á la hill oder so ein yt fahren würde


----------



## kio2608 (18. Oktober 2009)

so unrecht hast du ja nicht. für 2k gibt es auch div alternativen wie zB norco, Canyon etc. ok teils "auslauf" Modelle aber, sofort lieferbar und bewährt...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Oktober 2009)

@Killerkekz

Mach ich doch!


----------



## Killerkekz (18. Oktober 2009)

@Ghost 
ok dann wil lich mal n interview von dir in der freeride mitm tues sehnxD!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Oktober 2009)

ja alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
hab ein Problem mit meiner
Juicy five HR Bremse, hab heute
die Hebelweite eingestellt und hatte
keinen Druckpunkt mehr, nix, dann hab
ich die Beläge auseinander gedrückt, etc.
Hat nichts geholfen, dann hab ich gesehen
das ich denke hydr. Flüssigkeit ausläuft,
kam an der Hebelweite-Einstellschraube raus.
Ich denke mal der Dichtungsring ist im Eimer...
was soll ich machen zum Bike-Laden gehen und
reparieren lassen?? Ist ja Garantie auf der Bremse.
Oder zu YT schicken``??

Danke schon mal.


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. Oktober 2009)

ruf einfachmal mei den jungs an. die sagen dir dann was zu tun ist.


----------



## Drome00 (18. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab ein Problem mit meiner
> Juicy five HR Bremse, hab heute
> die Hebelweite eingestellt und hatte
> ...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Avid Code Bremsen. ich habe einfach angerufen und dann die Bremsen zu ihnen geschickt. Von dem Ergebnis kann ich noch nichts berichten, die Bremsen sind noch nicht zurück


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal gehört das, wenn die bremsen quietschen, dass das dann ein garantiefall oder sowas ist. stimmt das?


----------



## giani (18. Oktober 2009)

off topic:

wenn die bremsen quietschen ist das sicher kein garantiefall!
die gründe wiso sie quitschen können verunreinigungen auf der scheibe oder auf den Bremsbelägen sein, nässe oder auch überhitzte oder abgefahrene bremsbeläge.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Oktober 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Avid Code Bremsen. ich habe einfach angerufen und dann die Bremsen zu ihnen geschickt. Von dem Ergebnis kann ich noch nichts berichten, die Bremsen sind noch nicht zurück



Aber die machen das? Läuft doch über Garantie oder??


----------



## WoImE (18. Oktober 2009)

Also das Tues DH wiegt 18,1kg und das Noton 15,9kg.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Oktober 2009)

Ruf die einfach morge mal an..

Die Jungs finden immer ne Lösung


----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne Mail geschrieben,
mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (18. Oktober 2009)

WoImE schrieb:


> Also das Tues DH wiegt 18,1kg und das Noton 15,9kg.



Überall schreiben se das Gewicht dran ausser beim Tues FR. Kann das sein das sich das auf so ca. 17 KG belaufen wird?


----------



## Ope (18. Oktober 2009)

WoImE schrieb:


> Also das Tues DH wiegt 18,1kg und das Noton 15,9kg.



Liest sich ja mal ganz gut


----------



## Killerkekz (18. Oktober 2009)

kanns sein das das fat foward nur auf 50 stück limitiert ist??


----------



## Jadefuchs (18. Oktober 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> kanns sein das das fat foward nur auf 50 stÃ¼ck limitiert ist??


 
Zitat auf der Website www.yt-industries.com zum Fast Forward:
"... Sei es drum, hier ist sie! Die erste Carbon CC Wettkampfrennfeile unter 8,5 kg und unter 2.600,- â¬, *limitiert auf 50 StÃ¼ck*. ..."


----------



## abstrus (18. Oktober 2009)

das ist es.
50 Stück


----------



## Freeride Rules. (18. Oktober 2009)

warum kann ich nich auf die seite von yt?!
is das bei euch auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (18. Oktober 2009)

@ ROMMERZGHOST

lass denen mal zukommen, dass die schleunigst hier im IBC n Herstellerforum eröffnen sollen!


----------



## fffoxhunter (19. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Drome00 (19. Oktober 2009)

giani schrieb:


> off topic:
> 
> wenn die bremsen quietschen ist das sicher kein garantiefall!
> die gründe wiso sie quitschen können verunreinigungen auf der scheibe oder auf den Bremsbelägen sein, nässe oder auch überhitzte oder abgefahrene bremsbeläge.



öhm, solbald ich öl auf der bremsscheibe finde, das auch nach dem gründlichsten reinigen mit austauschen der bremsbeläge immer wieder kommt, ist das schon ein Garantiefall. Nebenbei war das Öl bei meinen Bremsen auch Hinten auf dem Träger, was dafür spricht, das da was undicht ist.


----------



## Killerkekz (19. Oktober 2009)

hat schon einer das tues vorbestellt?


----------



## Fabi77 (19. Oktober 2009)

das FR hat nen kampfgewicht von 17,7  wars glaub ich das geht ya


----------



## Fabi77 (19. Oktober 2009)

wie würdet ihr das finden wen man an das tues fr  ein paar rote oder blaie parts ein bauen sprich sattelklemme,felgen,naben oder so natürlich nur ein parr meinet wegen naben u. vorbau   ????????????????????????


----------



## HubertZ (19. Oktober 2009)

das tues freeride hat laut website         17,3 kg und nicht 17,7 

ps: blaue parts am tues?? ähh ... nöö oder?? vielleicht am noton, aber nicht am tues.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also gegen den Service bei YT
kann man nix sagen, die kaputte 
Bremse zurückschicken, wird bearbeitet
und das alles kostenfrei(auch mit Garantie)
aber portofrei etc.


----------



## lehni. (19. Oktober 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> hat schon einer das tues vorbestellt?



Grad eben. Tues Downhill in L bei 183cm Körpergröße.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Papst Benedikt (20. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob ich auf mein NoTon 09 eine Hammerschmitt AM nachrüsten kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

wie groß mus man mindestens aller mindestens sein um auf das tues fr in short zu passen ?????


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Oktober 2009)

Bist du so klein??


----------



## Papst Benedikt (20. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> wie groß mus man mindestens aller mindestens sein um auf das tues fr in short zu passen ?????



1.55??? schätzich mal

Bin mal ein NoTon 09 in Short gefahren und das war mir mit den damals 1.75 viel zu klein.


----------



## Fabi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

könt ihr mir mahl bitte sagen (mit begründung ) welches bike ihr besser findet das tues und das scott foltage fr das neue   mit begründung bitte


----------



## kio2608 (20. Oktober 2009)

das scott kostet doch wesentlich mehr....


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (20. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> könt ihr mir mahl bitte sagen (mit begründung ) welches bike ihr besser findet das tues und das scott foltage fr das neue   mit begründung bitte



Ich nehm mal an du meinst das Scott FR 20 für 1800 Euro.Gibt ja drei Varianten.Standard Frage:Was willste mit dem Bike anstellen??


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Oktober 2009)

Genau..
sind komplett unterschiedliche bikes

Das tues ist weitaus mehr auf DH ausgelegt. Egal mit oder ohne boxxer.

Das voltage geht eher in die freeride Freeride light ecke..
der hinterbau soll ja auch recht straff sein..


----------



## Fabi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

also ich meine das grüne scott voltage fr



ich würde mit beiden bikes sowiso das gleuiche an fangen


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (20. Oktober 2009)

Was genau willst du fahren ? NUR Downhill,nur Freeride,mehr Slopestyle??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (20. Oktober 2009)

Stell mir genau die gleiche Frage wie Fab77. Will persönlich aber eher in den freeride bereich. Da es bei uns inner Umgebung sowieso nicht mehr als 50 Hm zu befahren ist, und man auch öfters mal gut in die Pedale treten muss damit man auf fahrt kommt.

Währe dann das Voltag FR30 (mit DHX 5 oder Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer) geeigneter für mich? So die Wurzelpassagen wie in anderen Wäldern haben wir auch nicht, das er alles wegbügeln muss


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Oktober 2009)

dann hol dir noton 

das hat ne hammerschmidt!  das ding macht richtig laune..


----------



## Slash_93 (20. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> dann hol dir noton
> 
> das hat ne hammerschmidt!  das ding macht richtig laune..



Und schon das Anliegen vom Herstellerforum an YT gebracht?


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (20. Oktober 2009)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Stell mir genau die gleiche Frage wie Fab77. Will persönlich aber eher in den freeride bereich. Da es bei uns inner Umgebung sowieso nicht mehr als 50 Hm zu befahren ist, und man auch öfters mal gut in die Pedale treten muss damit man auf fahrt kommt.
> 
> Währe dann das Voltag FR30 (mit DHX 5 oder Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer) geeigneter für mich? So die Wurzelpassagen wie in anderen Wäldern haben wir auch nicht, das er alles wegbügeln muss



Dann würde ich schon das Scott nehmen. Wie Ghost schon gesagt hatte, geht das TUES eher in richtung DH, das Voltage ist vielseitiger,bisschen weniger auf DH abgestimmt,dennoch für deutsche DH Kurse absolut ausreichend. Ob 180mm am Voltage oder 200mm am Tues wird bei deiner Strecke mit 50hm auch nicht den Unterschied machen.Ich denk da brauchst du auch keinen Vivid oder DHX. Die kauft man ja auch nur ,wenn man sein Fahrwerk perfekt auf die Strecke anpassen will.Viele Sagen der Marzocchi Coil R kann nichts.Ich würde das erstmal testen.Zugstufe hat er ja,und wenn man jetzt keine Rennen fahren woll oder ständig im Bikepark ist ,reicht das dingen denke ich.Das scott ist ja auch 500 euro billiger und leichter


----------



## Beckumer (20. Oktober 2009)

DERGLIMPEL schrieb:


> Dann würde ich schon das Scott nehmen. Wie Ghost schon gesagt hatte, geht das TUES eher in richtung DH, das Voltage ist vielseitiger,bisschen weniger auf DH abgestimmt,dennoch für deutsche DH Kurse absolut ausreichend. Ob 180mm am Voltage oder 200mm am Tues wird bei deiner Strecke mit 50hm auch nicht den Unterschied machen.Ich denk da brauchst du auch keinen Vivid oder DHX. Die kauft man ja auch nur ,wenn man sein Fahrwerk perfekt auf die Strecke anpassen will.Viele Sagen der Marzocchi Coil R kann nichts.Ich würde das erstmal testen.Zugstufe hat er ja,und wenn man jetzt keine Rennen fahren woll oder ständig im Bikepark ist ,reicht das dingen denke ich.Das scott ist ja auch 500 euro billiger und leichter



Ok danke. Das erste mal ein plausimbeles und verständliches Statement. Ja aber das mit dem Dämpfer mach ich glaub trotzdem. Kann den ja jetzt wo der dann neu ist besser verkaufen und dafür einen gebrauchten bzw. neuen von Fox kaufen.

Du scheinst auch recht viel Ahnung zu haben. Arbeitest du in der Bikebranche, oder bist schon lange als Hobby dabei? Und was hälst du von den Tests in der Freeride. So wirklich verlassen kann man sich darauf auch nicht oder?


----------



## Fabi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

und wie groß mus man aller aller midestenns beim downhill tues sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

mein ihr das das das tues dh mit 17,9 kl  nicht zu schwehr für mich ist  also ich bin 14 und edwa 1,55 groß und singeltrail also wo man selber hoch kurbeln muss schaffe ich mit nem dirt von vast 16 kl  ( ich weis das das viel für nen dirt is ) ganz locker ich wolt nur wissen ob das nich zu schwehr ist weil ich gehrn singel trail fahre


----------



## freeridebiker66 (20. Oktober 2009)

1,60 denk ich mal


----------



## IBKer (20. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> mein ihr das das das tues dh mit 17,9 kl  nicht zu schwehr für mich ist  also ich bin 14 und edwa 1,55 groß und singeltrail also wo man selber hoch kurbeln muss schaffe ich mit nem dirt von vast 16 kl  ( ich weis das das viel für nen dirt is ) ganz locker ich wolt nur wissen ob das nich zu schwehr ist weil ich gehrn singel trail fahre



hmm warum nimmst du zum singletrail fahren nen Dh-ler und dann noch wo du hinaufkurbel musst... glaubst ist da das Noton nicht besser mit SC und Hammerschmidt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Oktober 2009)

ohne witz FABi77

lass das mal lieber mim tues und hol dir ein noton in s.

Das tues haben ,nur um mit einem dicken downhiller zu prahlen hat nicht viel sin.
auserdem ist das noton viel eher in richtung Freeride/Singletrail ausgelegt.
Wenn ich nicht Racen würde würde ich mir vllt auch das noton holen.

Hey auserdem kannst du das noton viiiieeel leichter auf dein (extrem leichtes) körpergewicht einstellen;da luftfederelemente vorhanden sind.

das tues ist stahlfeder vorne und hinten und ich glaub mit 55 kilo wär mir sogar noch ne 350er feder zu hart.


edit: es ist egal ob du fragst ob du groß genug fürs tues downhill oder freeride bist.
sind beises die gleichen bikes nur das eine mit 2 cm weniger federweg.
genau die gleiche geo, da die totem die gleiche einbaulänge hat wie die boxxer


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (21. Oktober 2009)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Und was hälst du von den Tests in der Freeride. So wirklich verlassen kann man sich darauf auch nicht oder?


Fabi77,höre darauf was Onkel Rommerzghost dir rät.Guck dir auch mal das Scott Voltage FR 30 an, das bringt dir mehr als einsteiger,als ein tues.
@Beckumer.Ja ich will den Test in der Freeride in keinster Weise anzweifeln.Was mich eher zum grübeln bringt ist ,dass das "MTB Rider Mag "auf ein ganz anderes Ergebnis kommt in ihrem Test als die "Freeride"
.Fakt ist ,dass das Voltage für den reinrassigen DH gebrauch ein perfekt abgestimmten dämpfer haben muss,damit er mit 180mm ein ähnlich performance erreicht wie andere Hinterbauten mit diesem Federweg.
Ich meine zu wissen ,dass es keinen anderen Rahmen auf dem Markt gibt ,welcher bei 180mm am Heck ein so langer Dämpfer benötigt.Das heisst der Dämpfer muss viel mehr arbeiten,weil das Hebelverhältnis des Hinterbaus eher gering ist.Das heisst aber nicht ,dass das dingen für Dh nicht zu gebrauchen ist.das scott sollte man jetzt auch nicht mit dem tues vergleichen. Wer nur DH race fahren will und wirklich grobe strecken um sich hat, sollte das Tues nehmen,wer von allem bisschen was will, scott


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. Oktober 2009)

meint ihr nich auch das die die kette auf dem bei dem TuEs DH n bischen lang is ,so wie die schaltung steht


----------



## Drome00 (21. Oktober 2009)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> meint ihr nich auch das die die kette auf dem bei dem TuEs DH n bischen lang is ,so wie die schaltung steht



Der Hinterbau verändert beim Einfedern die Kettenlänge, ich bin das Teil noch nicht gefahren und denke mal, dass die das schon richtig aufgbaut haben^^


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

Looool, das macht bei nehm Normaln dh Bike vllt 2 Glieder aus. Die Kette is bestimmt 6 Glieder zulang wenn nich is das Ding wirklich "Fail".
Drome s Aussage nach müsste dann im 1 Gang die Kette zerreißen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

des mit der kettenspannung is mir egal.

ich hau mir sowieswo erst ma ne rennradkssette drauf, dann kann ich die kettenspannung noch mal erhöhen.

ich will mein bike soo riiiichtig leise haben. so das nix klappert beim downhillen


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

also soll ich mir das fr oder noton holn ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

außer dem habe ik nicht gesagt das ich mir das dhler hole


----------



## IBKer (21. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> mein ihr das das das tues dh mit 17,9 kl  nicht zu schwehr für mich ist  also ich bin 14 und edwa 1,55 groß und singeltrail



klar hast du was von dhler gesagt 

Nimm das Noton...hast du meiner Meinung nach mehr spaß und im Vergleich zum Tues verlierst du vorne e nur 10mm Federweg


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

Würd ich auch sagen.. lohnt sich für dich wirklich mehr

mit deinen 55 kilo wirst du mit den stahlfeder elementen im tues net viel spass haben

das noton kannst du vorne und hinten genau so weich / hart einstellen wie du möchtes via luftventile.
auserdem ist ne hammerschmidt dran ; ich denke mal das du noch nie eine gefahren bist aber ich sage dir das wird ein schalterlebnis.

und auserdem : mit dem noton kannst du alles springen was du mit dem tues auch springen könntest. bei deinem gewicht ises wahrscheinlich mit noto angenehmer landen( da du ja auf dein gewicht einstellen kannst) als mim tues.


----------



## Drome00 (21. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> Looool, das macht bei nehm Normaln dh Bike vllt 2 Glieder aus. Die Kette is bestimmt 6 Glieder zulang wenn nich is das Ding wirklich "Fail".
> Drome s Aussage nach müsste dann im 1 Gang die Kette zerreißen



Wieso zerreißen? Ich sagte doch dass man eine längere Kette braucht, wenn der Hinterbau nicht so linear einfedert. Außerdem:
Du benutzt den ersten Gang bei einem Downhiller?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja zum bergauf fahren


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich Fahr 40 /11-23 manchmal kommt es vor das ich den ersten gang benutz


----------



## WoImE (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat das Tues Dh nur wegen der Gabel eine andere Geo wie das FR???


----------



## Drome00 (21. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> Ich Fahr 40 /11-23 manchmal kommt es vor das ich den ersten gang benutz



ich fahr 38/12-28
welche kasette hast du? die dh von sram?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

@WoImE

nein. dürfte die gleiche haben da die boxxer die gleiche einbauläne wie die totem hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

ne die 9-Fach duraace. 

hab aber och noch 2x die 970er II RR oder wie die heißt. is aber glaub 12-24 oder so.

je nach laufradsatz..


----------



## freeolly (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bei dem Preis kann man wirklich nichts falsch machen. Hab mir eben ein Tues DH bestellt.
Leider dauert die Vorfreude ja ziemlich lange.... 
Bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob sich das Teil so fährt wie ich es mir vorstelle...
Bericht folgt!


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> außer dem habe ik nicht gesagt das ich mir das dhler hole



es war zwa  rede von aber trotzdem habe ich nicht gesagt das ich es mir *Hol*l*e

*


----------



## lehni. (21. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @WoImE
> 
> nein. dürfte die gleiche haben da die boxxer die gleiche einbauläne wie die totem hat.



Lenkwinkel ist laut Datenblatt am Downhill 1° flacher, was ja auch Sinn macht. Der Freerider wird etwas wendiger sein, während das Downhill spurtreuer ist.


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiß nicht.........
ob mir.....  . erstens das noton lang fristig gefallen wird  

und zweitens sind die trail bei uns teilweise zimlich heftig (( wen wer aus der nähe von Hannover kommt Kent er villeicht den Deister ))
nicht das ich immer nur da rumgocke  sin auch schon winterberg u.s.w. besuche öfters dran

und ich glaube das ich vom tues lang fristieger was habe

und wen man bedenkt das ich eigent lich lieber dh , freeride aber mehr dh fahren will

( ich weis auch das DH für einsteiger villeich nit so prickelnt ist )

und wen ich mir das noton holle müste ich ya dan auch noch was nachrüsten   (( bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich fahr nur lieber dh )  ( _bin jetzt dan schon fast einviertel jahr dirt gefahren und das reicht nit mehr ) ( wens dan ein steinfeldt kommt wirds dan schon mal unangehnem  mit nem hardtail )_


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

ja dann kannst du ja mal schauen ob du ne extraa weiche feder für den vivid bekommst.

hab heut wieder mim markus gesprichen. der persönlich fährt auch das noton und fährt damit so ziemlich alles was ihm in die quere kommt.

das tues macht ihm zwar auch spaß ist aber eher was für dh geblockere.


was müsstest du denn am noton nachrüsten?
und grad als einsteiger in den sport brauch man eigentlich nicht mehr als einen freerider.

wenn du gut fährst machst du mit dem noton jemanden mit nem downhiller der nicht gut fährt, platt!
wenn du nicht gut fährst kommst du jedoch auch nicht mit einem downhiller gegen einen guten fahrer an der mit nem hardtail downhill fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

@Ghost    



also das hört sich irgent wie lustig an  


er fährt so zimlich alles was ihm in die quere kommt

und ich hoffe mal das man die gabel vom dhler auch auf 180 stellen kan

und noch ne frage wiegt das tues dh jetzt eigentlich 18,1 oder 17,9 steht beides auf der yt seite

( und keine sorge ich halte mich für mein alter gut genug )


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

eine boxxer kannste nich traveln.


----------



## Killerkekz (21. Oktober 2009)

das noton is auch geil das einzigste was ich nachrüsten würde wäre den dämpfer gegen ein coil austauschen! wenn überhaupt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie willst du denn die gabel auf 180 stelen??


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

ach is auch egal  is auchnoch lange lange hin bis genung geld habe 

abe wieviel wiegts jetzt das dhler


----------



## IBKer (21. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn die gabel auf 180 stelen??



Intern kann amn doch jede Gabel traveln? mit spacer oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Oktober 2009)

boxxer glaub net...


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

nein.

wenn du bei der boxxer race oder auch bei der team spacer nehmen würdest, hättest du ja mehr vorspannung. 

bzw. viel zu viel vorspannung, müsstest also die feder kürzen.


----------



## IBKer (21. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> wenn du bei der boxxer race oder auch bei der team spacer nehmen würdest, hättest du ja mehr vorspannung.
> 
> bzw. viel zu viel vorspannung, müsstest also die feder kürzen.



aso ok tschuldigung nehme alles zurück was ich gesagt habe. habe nur mal gelesen, dass man ALLE gabeln traveln kann.


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

je nach arbeitsaufwand den du betreiben willst. 

kannst ja auch die kolbenstange 2cm absägen und n neues gewinde für die schraube unten reinschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Oktober 2009)

was ich allerdings nicht machen würde


----------



## domi-love-bg (22. Oktober 2009)

Also mal so young talent ist *******...:-S sehen zwar toll aus aber man kein großen spass mit dem teilen...


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Oktober 2009)

hat jetzt der master gesprochen? HAU 

ich glaub ich reagier auf solche posts nicht mehr... für mich viel zu hohes niveau ;-) 

@ domi:
bist woll schon eins gefahren?


----------



## qualle82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Fühlt euch nicht angegriffen, davon abgesehen wars nicht mal deutsch, welchen Rückschluss ziehen wir?

Hab eine Frage an die YT-Jünger 
Gibt Yt auf deren Homepage die Oberrohrlänge Mitte-Mitte an oder die tatsächliche (horizontale) Oberrohrlänge.

Gruß

chris


----------



## Beckumer (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Undzwar ist der Preis von 1999 Euro für das Tues ja top. Da kann man ja nicht meckern für die Komponenten, bekommt man ja gar kein besseres Bike.
Nur 1999 Euro ist für ein Schüler wie mich immernoch ne Stange Geld. Kann man mit den Jungs von Yt Tues beim Kauf noch über Rabatt reden, oder sind dies Festpreise?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2009)

Das sind festpreise!

hallo  viel günstiger gehts ja wohl net mehr


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungs meine Gabel
vom Noton hat nen Problem.
Der Lockout hat gute 80mm Spiel,
was nun, ignorieren da ich den 
Lockout eh nie benutzte oder machen
lassen??


----------



## saturno (23. Oktober 2009)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Undzwar ist der Preis von 1999 Euro für das Tues ja top. Da kann man ja nicht meckern für die Komponenten, bekommt man ja gar kein besseres Bike.
> Nur 1999 Euro ist für ein Schüler wie mich immernoch ne Stange Geld. Kann man mit den Jungs von Yt Tues beim Kauf noch über Rabatt reden, oder sind dies Festpreise?



du kannst deinen pc ja selbstständig benutzen, wieso fragst du dann nicht direkt an.

in meiner glaskugel habe ich aber gerade gesehen, niet da geht nix mehr.


----------



## saturno (23. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs meine Gabel
> vom Noton hat nen Problem.
> Der Lockout hat gute 80mm Spiel,
> was nun, ignorieren da ich den
> ...



ich denke du hast ein problem, frag doch einfach yt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (23. Oktober 2009)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Undzwar ist der Preis von 1999 Euro für das Tues ja top. Da kann man ja nicht meckern für die Komponenten, bekommt man ja gar kein besseres Bike.
> Nur 1999 Euro ist für ein Schüler wie mich immernoch ne Stange Geld. Kann man mit den Jungs von Yt Tues beim Kauf noch über Rabatt reden, oder sind dies Festpreise?



Mir gings erst auch so, aber frag doch mal in deiner Verwandschaft nach, ob sie bereit sind dir finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2009)

Richtig 


Und was meinst du hat 80mm spiel???


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja der im Lockout-Modus
federt die Gabel 80mm ein,
also blockiert nicht richtig.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2009)

ooh..

dann is die lockaut kartusche kaputt 

markus anrufen,
zu ihm schicken ; warten ; neue bekommen


----------



## Fabi77 (23. Oktober 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ooh..
> 
> markus anrufen,
> zu ihm schicken ; warten ; neue bekommen





soh wirds gemacht


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Oktober 2009)

@ mtbrider

willkommen im club :-D

ich schick nächste woche auf meine gabel ein. hab nur 50 mm feder weg :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2009)

das mit den 50 mm kenn ich mein kumpel hatte das bei seiner 55 r
die zugstufen kartusche ist kapuuttt


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Na super, meine Bremse ist auch noch unterwegs....
Naja trösten ist ja Winter, brauch ich die Kartusche
denn? Oder kann man auch ohne weiter fahren?


----------



## Slash_93 (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Taiwanzochis von 09 sind einfach nicht so der Burner, ich war mit meiner 66 auch nciht so zufrieden. Aber YT ist ja super kullant  dieses Jahr sind ja auch keine mehr verbaut


----------



## eldorado69 (24. Oktober 2009)

Zur Info: Tretlagerhöhe ist 365mm.


----------



## Drome00 (25. Oktober 2009)

@Rommerzghost

Du kennst doch den Markus von Yt und bist mit ihm ab und zu im Kontakt. Weißt du zufällig wo die die kaputten Bremsen einschicken? ich wrte auf meine mitlerweile fast 4 Wochen und habe so langsam das Gefühl, das die ziemlich weit weg geschickt werden müssen. Kannst du ihn das vllt fragen, wenn du dich das nächste Mal unterhälst. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Slash_93 (25. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Na super, meine Bremse ist auch noch unterwegs....
> Naja trösten ist ja Winter, brauch ich die Kartusche
> denn? Oder kann man auch ohne weiter fahren?




Zufällig ne Code 5 bei einer ohne Bremsbeläge? Die Jungs von YT waren so inteligent und schickten mir einfach nen Satz Code 5s  Ich ruf sie morgen an, am Freitag wars schon zu spät, aber interessieren würd michs schon, wie so was passiert


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Oktober 2009)

@drome

ruf ihn doch einfach an 
der sagt dir schon bescheid


----------



## DidNotFinish (25. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm auch gern bremsen...


----------



## nwamz (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist jemand schon das neue Tues gefahren? Kann einer was zur größe sagen? Bin 176 und hatte überlegt es in L zu nehmen.


----------



## DidNotFinish (26. Oktober 2009)

mit 176 fährt man doch M oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich lieg sozusagen immer genau an der Grenze 
Das Noton hab ich auch in L genommen hab aber das Gefühl das ich auch M nehmen könnte deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob es schon jemand gefahren is.


----------



## Beat-Bug (26. Oktober 2009)

können wir hier nicht mal kurz so ne ungefähre grössentabelle für die modelle aufstellen?
wäre für viele sehr hilfreich denke ich...


----------



## Fabi77 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich Glaube ich möchte das noton


----------



## Drome00 (26. Oktober 2009)

slash_93 schrieb:


> zufällig ne code 5 bei einer ohne bremsbeläge? Die jungs von yt waren so inteligent und schickten mir einfach nen satz code 5s :d ich ruf sie morgen an, am freitag wars schon zu spät, aber interessieren würd michs schon, wie so was passiert :d



meine bremsen!!! :d


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Oktober 2009)

größe S

sehr kleine leute : <1,70m

Größe M deckt so ziemlich alles ab.
also mir hat markus gesagt zwischen 1,70 bis 1,85 passt m optimal.

L für richtig Große:
>1.80 m


----------



## Fabi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hat irgetnwer das 09ner dirtlove abzugeben das interesiert meinen Bruder

nemlich


----------



## _mike_ (27. Oktober 2009)

Weiß einer ob man an den Tues 2010 Freerider eine 2-fach Kurbel plus Umwerfer dranbauen kann? Oder ne Hammerschmidt?
Eventuell auch schon "von Werk aus" - machen die sowas?

Und bevor einer Fragt: ja ich will das so, und es macht für meinen geplanten Einsatz auch durchaus Sinn


----------



## nwamz (27. Oktober 2009)

Ähm da ist doch eine Hammerschidt dran??


----------



## _mike_ (27. Oktober 2009)

Ne, das verwechselst du jetzt mit dem Noton.

Beim Tues Freeride steht dabei: 
Kettenführung: E13 SRS+ Steel
Kurbeln: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1
Kettenblätter: 38 Zähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt Sorry ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Oktober 2009)

09191 / 736 3050

einfach anrufen und fragen.
die beantworten dir alle fragen


----------



## Fabi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

gibts eigentlich auch 170 mm federdämfer


----------



## Jussi (27. Oktober 2009)

Poste auf jeden Fall was die sagen wegen des Umwerfers!

Wegen der Hammerschmidt kannst dich auch selbst schlau machen. Guck welche Befestigung die E13 SRS+ hat, und welche du benötigst für die Hammerschmidt. Ich glaube fast das könnte funktionieren!


----------



## Drome00 (27. Oktober 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch 170 mm federdämfer



Ja - Marzocchi Roco Air TST R


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Drome00 schrieb:


> meine bremsen!!! :d



Hab sie heute abgeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist das o9er NoTon Hammerschmitt AM fähig????

Bitte auch Erfahrungen mit Umwerfer posten


----------



## lauriNio (28. Oktober 2009)

> weiß einer ob man an den tues 2010 freerider eine 2-fach kurbel plus umwerfer dranbauen kann? Oder ne hammerschmidt?
> Eventuell auch schon "von werk aus" - machen die sowas?
> 
> Und bevor einer fragt: Ja ich will das so, und es macht für meinen geplanten einsatz auch durchaus sinn



push !


----------



## toddy (29. Oktober 2009)

laurinio schrieb:


> push !



091917363050


----------



## lauriNio (31. Oktober 2009)

2Fach Kurbel + Umwerfer geht nicht, das einzig mögliche ist 'ne hammerschmidt.


----------



## saturno (31. Oktober 2009)

lauriNio schrieb:


> 2Fach Kurbel + Umwerfer geht nicht, das einzig mögliche ist 'ne hammerschmidt.



wenn hammerschmidt geht sollte auch umwerfer gehen. backplatte von e13 für die kettenführung mit aufnahme für e type umwerfer nehmen. hat auch einer mit nem blindside gemacht un funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Fabi77 (1. November 2009)

kann man in das noton auch nen 180mm dämpfer einbauen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. November 2009)

glaub nicht..

gug doch ma wie viel platz noch nach hinten ist bei der schwingengabel zum sitzrohr...


----------



## Fabi77 (2. November 2009)

das tues fr kann da ne hammerschmit AM rein ???


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. November 2009)

ruft doch einfach an..
wir sind doch auch nicht allwissend!


----------



## Killerkekz (2. November 2009)

mal ne frage über ne empfehlung 
ich möchte mir nächstes wenn geht ein bike von yt kaufen nun steh ich vor der frage welches.... 
zum einsatz gebiet: ich werde aufjeden fall ein paar anspruchsvolle trails rocken bikeprak und dort ein oder mehr dh streckn beanspruchen und wenn ich die möglich keit bekomm etwas tricksen touren eher weniger!
also nun steh ich vor der wahl ob es das noton oder tues fr werden wird 
ich weis nich ob das noton für dh strecken ausgelegt ist oder das tues zum tricksen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (2. November 2009)

Das alte Tues ist für so etwas ideal  

Das Noton und das Tues FR wären für dich beide geeignet, du solltest jetzt halt wissen, wie oft du im Bikepark bist oder immer so  richtig die Sau raus lässt, dann wär wohl eher das Tues zu empfehlen. Wenn du öfters auf Trails unterwegs bist, mehr Freeride betreibst aber auch ab und zu der Sau freilauf gewährst denk ich wär das Noton eher geeignet. Was die Tricks angeht, man auch sogar mit dem DHler richtig schön tricksen, mit dem Tues FR ist da denk ich genug Potential da.

Du musst in beiden Fällen kompromisse eingehen, das Tues lässt sich wenn es irg wann ich richtung DH ausarten sollte auch noch eher auf DH abstimmen, wobei das Noton wohl ein Freerider bleiben wird. Mit dem Tues kannst du ncihts falsch machen. Das macht eig alles mit und es lässt sich später auch in ne reine DH Maschine umbauen, worüber viele im Nachhinein doch recht froh sein. Dennoch mein ich, dass ein Tues bei dir besser aufgehoben ist 

Ich fange auch langsam an mich zu wiederhohlen, beide Räder decken den Einsatzbereich ab, jetzt musst du abwiegen, was dir wichtiger ist. Vllt ist dir saugeile DH Performance auch wichtiger, auch wenn du nicht alzu oft im Bikepark bist. Der Einsatzbereich vom Noton ist größer. Wie gesagt, musst du abwiegen was du eben mehr brauchst, ist verdammt schwierig, bei mir wars auch so


----------



## Killerkekz (2. November 2009)

Danke 
meine entscheidung ist mir leichter gefallen!
(TUES)


----------



## Papst Benedikt (2. November 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob man an den Tues 2010 Freerider eine 2-fach Kurbel plus Umwerfer dranbauen kann? Oder ne Hammerschmidt?
> Eventuell auch schon "von Werk aus" - machen die sowas?
> 
> Und bevor einer Fragt: ja ich will das so, und es macht für meinen geplanten Einsatz auch durchaus Sinn



von Werk dürfen se nicht. Hab auch schon gefragt fürs 09er Noton zum nachrüsten...

Sie haben einen sogennanten OEM Vertrag, da dürfen sie die Teile nur an komplettbikes verbauen d.h. ich hab auch keine gekriegt...
aber auf bikemailorder gibts die komplette hammerschmidt mit trigger und tretlager um 499,-. die hol ich mir.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (2. November 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> das tues fr kann da ne hammerschmit AM rein ???



Jo hat ISCG...
mag auch die AM in mein 09er Noton...
Die FR hat für mich keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (4. November 2009)

was is eig.. der untersc hied zwischen hammersmitd am und fr ?!
das is doch nur die übersetzung oder ?!


----------



## justStoked (4. November 2009)

moin moin! hat irgendjemand ne ahnung wie der hinterbau beim tues dh läuft? ich brauch dringend ein neues bike und da fällt bei dem preis der blick erstmal auf yt...


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (4. November 2009)

justStoked schrieb:


> moin moin! hat irgendjemand ne ahnung wie der hinterbau beim tues dh läuft? ich brauch dringend ein neues bike und da fällt bei dem preis der blick erstmal auf yt...


...Das teil gibt es erst ab 2010 , gibt noch keine feedbacks


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. November 2009)

ruf mal bei yt an.. die warn schon mit unterwegs...


----------



## IBKer (4. November 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ruf mal bei yt an.. die warn schon mit unterwegs...



yt werd aber übe rihr produkt nur gutes sagen und wird nicht negatives sagen wollen

wer weiß vl. gibt es ja wirklich nichts negatives


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. November 2009)

schon klar..

aber wenn es nicht gut funktoinieren würde würden sie noch was ändern.
die verkaufen keine unausgereiften bikes.
an dem neuen tues sind die schon seit märz dran..


----------



## DidNotFinish (4. November 2009)

soll ich dir sagen wielang ghost schon an ihrem neuen dh-bike arbeitet?


----------



## Slash_93 (4. November 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> soll ich dir sagen wielang ghost schon an ihrem neuen dh-bike arbeitet?



Du willst Ghost, die schon seit Jahren nichts inovatives auf den Markt gebracht haben mit YT vergleichen, die jedes Jahr wieder herausstechen und ganz klar am Ball sind. Ich kann bisher noch gar nichts negatives über YT sagen, obwohl ich eine sehr skeptische Person bin, ich bin mit meinem Tues derartig zufrieden und alle die es bisher probegefahren sind waren begeistert und im Bikepark wird man sehr oft nach einer Probefahrt gefragt und da waren auch schon sehr viele skeptisch.  

Fakt ist, dass bisher alle Räder top waren/sind, die Austattung stimmt, der Preis unschlagbar ist. Der Service erstklassig ist, Ich hab noch nie einen so kullanten Bikehersteller erlebt. Man ruft an kommt in der Regel durch und landet sofort bei den 2 Verantwortlichen, die wirklcih sehr zuvokommend sind. Ob das so bleiben wird, wenn sie größer werden bleibt offen, mommentan kann man auch wenn man noch so skeptisch ist nichts negatives berichten!



Was den Sattel angeht, haben sie wohl ihren eigenen Geschmack


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. November 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit der ihrem  Cross Mountain bike??

Slash.

Hey yt gibts erst seit einem jahr


----------



## minakima (5. November 2009)

Wegen dem Cross Mountain und dem All Mountain hatte ich mal vor 2 Wochen bei yt angerufen. Die Rahmen sind noch nicht fertig entwickelt soweit ich das verstanden habe. Informationen soll es erst im neuen Jahr geben und verkauft werden solls erst ab ca. Mai.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (5. November 2009)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> was is eig.. der untersc hied zwischen hammersmitd am und fr ?!
> das is doch nur die übersetzung oder ?!



Nicht mal die Übersetzung ist anders...
Beide gibt es mit 22 oder 24 Zahn Kettenblatt und 1:1,6 overdrive

Der einzige unterschied ist das Gewicht.

Jetzt kommt sicher gleich: Aber die FR ist stabiler...
                                    Nein, die Kurbelarme sind identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (5. November 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt sicher gleich: Aber die FR ist stabiler...
> Nein, die Kurbelarme sind identisch.




Ach, wirklich? Sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie anders aus:





Quelle: Pinkbike


----------



## Slash_93 (5. November 2009)

Die FR Variante ist bestimmt stabiler, wo soll denn das Mehrgewicht sonst untergebraucht sein?


----------



## IBKer (5. November 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> Also nochmal zum Mitrechnen:
> 
> HS AM: 1623 Gramm ohne Innenlager und Shifter!
> HS FR: 1785 Gramm, ohne innenlager und Shifter!
> ...



Bitteschön


----------



## halsfägger (6. November 2009)

Die FR Kurbelarme sind in der Steifigkeit optimiert worden, ich denke das Mehrgewicht kommt daher. Infos von der Truvativ-Seite.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (7. November 2009)

halsfägger schrieb:


> Die FR Kurbelarme sind in der Steifigkeit optimiert worden, ich denke das Mehrgewicht kommt daher. Infos von der Truvativ-Seite.



danke. ich war wirklich der meinung die arme waern identisch.


----------



## S*P*J (8. November 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Du willst Ghost, die schon seit Jahren nichts inovatives auf den Markt gebracht haben mit YT vergleichen, die jedes Jahr wieder herausstechen und ganz klar am Ball sind.


 
Klartext! 

hey was geht ab, du willst doch Ghost nicht auf eine Stufe mit YT stellen. für Ghost fährt die Weltmeisterin Spitz die euch YT Nasen auch Bergab mit dem HT abzieht sowie Tschug und Fischbach. Von Ghost hatte ich mein erstes HT und das war vor über 12J. 
YT ist einfach ein OEM Ramschladen der sich aggresiv auf dem Markt breitmachen will! Basta 
Vor ein paar Jahren war es Chaka, jetzt ist es YT! 

Und von wegen Entwicklung, meinst du das CC HT ist von dennen entwickelt? Einfach beim Taiwanesen aus dem Katalog ausgesucht mit feinster OEM Ware bestückt und für ein paar Eusen Gewinn an euch weiterverschackert. Und ihr denkt ihr fahrt was tolles, ok tolle Parts mit nem 0815 Rahmen durmrum. 

Peace ich fahr lieber was geiles


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. November 2009)

......., und was meinst Du wo die Ghost´s herkommen..........


----------



## githriz (8. November 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Von Ghost hatte ich mein erstes HT und das war vor über 12J.



Na dann ist es natürlich ganz klar das Ghost besser ist als YT!

Aber so eine Wertsteigerung wie bei YT gibt es bei Ghost nicht:


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. November 2009)

Klartext:
Du bist dumm, und ärgerst dich weil du kein cooles bike zu nem fairen preis hast.

Der neue tues Rahmen wurde komplett von YT entwickelt,  samt Hinterbau und Kinematik.

Fazit:

YT macht tolle Bikes zu nem Guten Preis, und das wird auch Hoffentlich so bleiben.

Du bist wahrscheinlich noch nie eins gefahren, weil es ein YT ist.
Ist aber dein Pech, weil du dann erst erkennen würdest, das die Bikes Super funktionieren.

Und dein Name S*P*J könnte durchaus zu "Shaun Palmer Junior" passen weil du genauso ein Schaf bist wie er.


----------



## lauriNio (8. November 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Slash_93*
> 
> 
> ...



Oh jö, woher kommt denn dein (unbegründeter) Hass auf YT ? Ramschladen ? Es gibt bis jetzt NUR POSITIVES feedback zu YT. Angst vor Neuem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (8. November 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Klartext!
> 
> hey was geht ab, du willst doch Ghost nicht auf eine Stufe mit YT stellen. für Ghost fährt die Weltmeisterin Spitz die euch YT Nasen auch Bergab mit dem HT abzieht sowie Tschug und Fischbach. Von Ghost hatte ich mein erstes HT und das war vor über 12J.
> YT ist einfach ein OEM Ramschladen der sich aggresiv auf dem Markt breitmachen will! Basta
> ...




Und das DH Rad, das deine Ghosthelden fahren gibts alternativ mit UMF, Kraftstoff, Hibike, Poison, ... Aufkleber   N guter Bekannter der Ghost unter anderem vertreibt sagt sogar selbst, dass Ghost nichts mehr auf die Reihe bringt, schlechten Service hat und sie schon seit Jahren keine ordentlichen Räder mehr auf den Markt bringen. Die Erfolge von Seitens Ghost stammen ausschließlich von den Fahrern, die haben ja auch den Katalog aufgesfchlagen einen DH Rahmen rausgesucht und Ghostaufkleber draufgehauen und ihn dann losgeschickt


----------



## lehni. (8. November 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> die haben ja auch den Katalog aufgesfchlagen, einen DH Rahmen rausgesucht ...



Hier sieht man mal den Katalog. Was nicht heißt das der Rahmen unbedingt schlecht ist. Aber trotzdem ist YT im Bereich Downhillframe deutlich innovativer als Ghost


----------



## abstrus (8. November 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Und das DH Rad, das deine Ghosthelden fahren gibts alternativ mit UMF, Kraftstoff, Hibike, Poison, ... Aufkleber   N guter Bekannter der Ghost unter anderem vertreibt sagt sogar selbst, dass Ghost nichts mehr auf die Reihe bringt, schlechten Service hat und sie schon seit Jahren keine ordentlichen Räder mehr auf den Markt bringen. Die Erfolge von Seitens Ghost stammen ausschließlich von den Fahrern, die haben ja auch den Katalog aufgesfchlagen einen DH Rahmen rausgesucht und Ghostaufkleber draufgehauen und ihn dann losgeschickt




Bezweifle ich.
Ghost fährt im WC mit, da kopieren die allerhöchstens ganz frech einen Hinterbautyp ....das wär nicht das erste mal.
Vielleocht kommen die Ghost Rahmen aus der gleichen Fabrikhalle wie UMF etc


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. November 2009)

@abstrus

wollen wir wetten??

Schau mal die dh bikes von den verschiedenen marken an 
das ist ein standart taiwan downhiller aus dem katalog, aber er funktioniert bekanntlich ziemlich gut


----------



## Papst Benedikt (9. November 2009)

Ich habe mal paar Geodaten verglichen von den angesprochenen Bikes.
Die stimmen echt überein bis auf kleine Details. Da wundert mich nur, dass Kraftstoff "Handmade in Austria"... wahrscheinlich nur zusammengebaut in Austria???


----------



## Slash_93 (9. November 2009)

Ja zusammengebaut bei den Österreichern 

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass es kaum zu glauben ist, mit was Ghost da an den Start geht   Aber es ist so


----------



## Papst Benedikt (9. November 2009)

Eigentlich kommen wir alle voll vom Fred ab...


Können wir uns einigen, dass Ghost den Rahmen bei den Reisis gekauft hat, gleich wie alle anderen und YT einfach das Beste, Tollste, Schönste, Agilste, Schnellste, Beweglichste, Perfekteste Bike ist das es gibt.

Hat jemand schon sein 2010er Bike bestellt? Wenn ja welches?


----------



## lehni. (10. November 2009)

lehni. schrieb:


> Tues Downhill in L bei 183cm Körpergröße.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf



selfquote ftw


----------



## Papst Benedikt (10. November 2009)

lehni. schrieb:


> selfquote ftw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (10. November 2009)

Hat jemand in sein Noton mal ne längere Sattelstütze getan zum besseren Uphillfahren????

Wenn ja mit oder ohne Versatz???


----------



## nwamz (10. November 2009)

Weiß jemand die längste Einbaulänge für den Dämpfer vom 09er Noton?


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (10. November 2009)

Weiß inzwischen schon jemand, was das Besondere an dem Tues Hinterbau ist, oder ist der noch geheim? Die Bilder auf der Homepage geben dazu absolut nichts her.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (10. November 2009)

nwamz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die längste Einbaulänge für den Dämpfer vom 09er Noton?



200 mm hab ich gemessen.


----------



## nwamz (11. November 2009)

Dank dir


----------



## stereotom (11. November 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Hat jemand in sein Noton mal ne längere Sattelstütze getan zum besseren Uphillfahren????
> 
> Wenn ja mit oder ohne Versatz???



Ritchey - Comp V2 Sattelstütze mit 400mm

Hat 25mm Versatz. Ich habe auch ein 32er Kettenblatt. Nur gabs dann Kettenklemmer mit der Kettenführung. Dann habe ich mir eine e.thirteen geleistet. Jetzt ist das Noton einfach nur geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (11. November 2009)

Tach auch ich hab mal ne frage wollte mir mal nen dh zulegen so von 2000â¬ bis max 3000â¬. hab des neue Tues gesehen und gleich hab ich mich ins tues ''verliebt''. Ich wollt mal fragen ob irgendjemand weiÃ wie die so sind die Yt Industries bikes??? 
Thx fÃ¼r die Antworten


----------



## Drome00 (11. November 2009)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach auch ich hab mal ne frage wollte mir mal nen dh zulegen so von 2000 bis max 3000. hab des neue Tues gesehen und gleich hab ich mich ins tues ''verliebt''. Ich wollt mal fragen ob irgendjemand weiß wie die so sind die Yt Industries bikes???
> Thx für die Antworten



Lies dir doch mal den Thread durch  Bisher gab es nur positives


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. November 2009)

Auf jeden fall super.
und das nicht nur weil ich eins fahr.
der service isteinfach nur genial..
man landet immer direkt beim chef 

und die bikes laufen alle supergut.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (12. November 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ritchey - Comp V2 Sattelstütze mit 400mm
> 
> Hat 25mm Versatz. Ich habe auch ein 32er Kettenblatt. Nur gabs dann Kettenklemmer mit der Kettenführung. Dann habe ich mir eine e.thirteen geleistet. Jetzt ist das Noton einfach nur geil.



Danke.

Wie groß bist du ungefähr???


----------



## lauriNio (12. November 2009)

> Hat jemand schon sein 2010er Bike bestellt? Wenn ja welches?



Tues 2010 Downhill. Werde es in Whistler die kommende Saison ein paar Monate testen


----------



## lehni. (12. November 2009)

@lauriNio: Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## lauriNio (12. November 2009)

L bei 1,88


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (13. November 2009)

Hi,

ich find den Tues DH rahmen optisch nicht soooo geil aber die Parts sind der Killer das Lapierre dh 720 z.B. gefällt mir besser nur es hat eine schlechtere Ausstattung für mehr Geld... werd mir eins kaufen wird mein erstes Fully als einsteiger wird man eh kein unterschied merken bin gespannt wie es sich fährt

Meine Frage nun ich wiege grad mal 66kg Fahrfertig da werd ich wohl Federn tauschen müssen oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an wie groß du bist > welche größe du nimmst...


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (13. November 2009)

173 denke mal "m" passt da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. November 2009)

jadenk schon..  musste halt weichere federn kaufen


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (13. November 2009)

ok x weich (silber) für die Gabel aber für den Gämpfer gibts ja massig nach was sucht man die aus ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. November 2009)

Ääähm also ich sag mal bis 75 kilo 400er feder

und mit 65 kilo?? richtig?
350er würd ich sagen. 
bin mit 73 kilo im alten tues 2 cm federweg weiniger ne 400er gefahren. war perfekt.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (14. November 2009)

danke dir fährst du eigentlich schon das neue tues ? oder was hat
2010 Racing Team
André Remmert Philipp Grosser
Powerd by
www.yt-industries.de
zubedeuten ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. November 2009)

Nein ich bekomm es auch nicht vor auslieferungstermin.
Yt unterstützt uns halt ein wenig


----------



## IBKer (14. November 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Nein ich bekomm es auch nicht vor auslieferungstermin.
> Yt unterstützt uns halt ein wenig



darf man fragen wie diese unterstützung ausschaut?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. November 2009)

Schutzausrüstung und unterstützung an events wo sie auch da sind.


----------



## Fabi77 (15. November 2009)

hat das neue tues fr eingentlich 2 ketten blätter vorne   
weil wenn ja dan muss das als erstes geendert werden


----------



## Drome00 (15. November 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> hat das neue tues fr eingentlich 2 ketten blätter vorne
> weil wenn ja dan muss das als erstes geendert werden



wie kommst du darauf dass es 2 kettenblätter haben sollte? schau mal auf die bilder*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (15. November 2009)

Das das Fr nur eines hat ist totaler quatsch.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (15. November 2009)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Das das Fr nur eines hat ist totaler quatsch.



Kettenblatt: 38 Zähne steht auf der Homepage.

Klingt nach nur 1 Kettenblatt. 
Kettenführung laut bild entweder E13 SRS+ oder SS+ und beides 1-Blatt Kettenführungen.


----------



## lauriNio (15. November 2009)

Ja, das es nur eines hat ist fakt. Genau das ist ja der Quatsch


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. November 2009)

Das tues hat in beiden versionen 1 kettenblatt. und aus 

ans tues ne 2fach kurbel?? najaaa.. is au net so..
ketenspannung usw. ausserdem kann bei einem kettenblatt weniger kaputt gehen.
und die kombination 36 vorne und hinten 32 reicht dicke um jeden berg hochzukommen. war am alten tues ja auch so.


----------



## Fabi77 (16. November 2009)

ich *wollte *ja auch kein zweites im gegenteil


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. November 2009)

Achsoooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (16. November 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> die kombination 36 vorne und hinten 32 reicht dicke um jeden berg hochzukommen.



In Deutschland ja, Österreich oder Schweiz nein.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. November 2009)

das kann sein


----------



## overslag (18. November 2009)

Hi, ich habe mal eine frage zu dem yt play.
Für mich ist dirt bzw slopestyle neuland ( bisjetzt reiner cc fahrer ) und würde mir gerne das play zum einstieg kaufen.
Ist das play ein 26 zoll bike?
Bei größe steht "one size" jedoch kann ich nicht sehr viel damit anfangen, auch nicht mit den geometriedaten, da ich noch nie auf einem dirt bike gesessen bin.


Meine körpergröße ist 1,74m ist das okay'?
wird das yt bike teils aufgebaut geliefert oder als kompletter bausatz?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Slash_93 (18. November 2009)

Schaut mal ich hab ne neue Signatur


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. November 2009)




----------



## justice_france (19. November 2009)

overslag schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mal eine frage zu dem yt play.
> Für mich ist dirt bzw slopestyle neuland ( bisjetzt reiner cc fahrer ) und würde mir gerne das play zum einstieg kaufen.
> Ist das play ein 26 zoll bike?
> Bei größe steht "one size" jedoch kann ich nicht sehr viel damit anfangen, auch nicht mit den geometriedaten, da ich noch nie auf einem dirt bike gesessen bin.
> ...



Bist Du dir wirklich sicher eine neue Sportart anzufangen

Ansonsten:

Ja, es handelt sich um ein 26 Zoll-Rad, die Größe ist okay und das Bike wird ,,teils aufgebaut" geliefert!


----------



## overslag (20. November 2009)

wenn jemand ein  yt noton 2009 zu verkaufen hat, ich würde es nehmen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. November 2009)

Da findet sich bestimmt jemand


----------



## nwamz (22. November 2009)

Overslag hat mein Noton schon gefunden


----------



## grottenolm (22. November 2009)

Das Tues wird ja erst ab Ende Januar ausgeliefert.

In welchem Zeitraum nach Bestellung muss man denn das Geld überweisen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (22. November 2009)

Mitte Januar.


----------



## Papst Benedikt (22. November 2009)

Wenn es so ist wie im letzten Jahr bekommt ihr euer Tues erst im März.

Da ist das einzige was mich an Yt stört. Bei Bestellung hies es 23. April und gekommen ist es 1. Juniwoche.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. November 2009)

Dieses mal nicht.
sie haben vorgesorgt.


----------



## Killerkekz (22. November 2009)

wie lang wird das tues eig verfügbar sein ?


----------



## lauriNio (22. November 2009)

Für mich unverständlich wenn es nicht SOFORT ausverkauft ist


----------



## Fabi77 (23. November 2009)

hoffentlich ist es nicht besonders schnell ausverkauft  !!!!!!
 were für mich nicht besonders gut da ich erst 1000 zusammen hab


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. November 2009)

oh man,
ihr glaubt wirklich das die so doof sind und nicht genug ordern?


----------



## _mike_ (23. November 2009)

Also ich kann den Hype nicht ganz nachvollziehen 
Nur weil Geiz geil ist leg ich doch net 2000 Euronen für ein Bike hin das noch keiner in echt gesehen und gefahren hat.....
Ist aber bei Canyons neuem Torque genauso....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. November 2009)

Das alte tues hat gut funktoiniert.

Der hinterbau des neuen tues funktioniert in ähnlicher weise wie ein demo.

du wirst es dann nächstes jahr sehen und vllt. auch mal probefahren.
Dann merkst du das die arbeit in den hinterabau gesteckt.

Der Mads André Haugen ist mit dem neuen tues angeblich schon ein paar dh rennen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (24. November 2009)

hi zusammen,
bei ner körpergröße von 1,78m ratet ihr mir zu welcher größe ?

M oder L ?

danke euch

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. November 2009)

Auf jeden fall M beim tues

deckt alles von 170 bis 185 ab.


----------



## aynis82 (24. November 2009)

jo ick meinte dit tues dh

mercí

aynis82


----------



## Loddz (24. November 2009)

Auch von mir eine Frage zur Größe (Tues FR):

Ich bin 1,87 groß aber bin mir noch unsicher. Ich fahre ein Canyon AM (Allmountain) in der Größe m auch perfekt bergauf und fühl mich richtig wohl damit. Allerdings, wie sehr kann ich ein AllMountain mit einem Freerider vergleichen?
Das AM muss auch ordentlich hoch bewegt werden können, im Livigno Bikepark war es bergab sehr verspielt. 
Das AM hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600mm, das Tues in L 605 (in M 580), der Radstand ist allerdings beim Tues viel länger.

Was würdet ihr raten? Der Freerider soll ja mindestens genauso verspielt sein wenn man vom Gewicht absieht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. November 2009)

der Radstand ist allerdings beim Tues viel länger..........



Das ist, weil das tues viel mehr auf dh aushgelegt ist. auch in der fr version.

alle schließen aus der singlecrown gabel dass das tues fr ein feerider ist, ist es aber eher nicht.  das noton ist der freerider von yt.  Das tues ist je nach version für verwinkelte, sprunglastige dhs (FR)  oder richtiges racen und highspeed(dh).

Aber wenn du es dir holst solltest du die größe entscheiden je nachdem wie dus magst.
M wenn du es verspielt und agil magst. L wenn du laufruhe und stabilität brauchst.  Ist aslo ne geschmackssache. 

Am allerbesten wirst du aber i nicht hier im forum beraten sondern direkt beim chef. Der kann dir deine größe sagen keine angst 

091917363050


----------



## Fabi77 (25. November 2009)

weis wer ............... die hammerschmidt die an dem noton is also an dem neun   wie viel kostet di        ....       ??????? passt die ans tues fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (25. November 2009)

Weiß schon jemand wann die ersten Tests zu den neuen Bikes rauskommen?


----------



## Loddz (25. November 2009)

Aus 1. Hand (vom Chef) kommen die Tests in der 2. Freeride raus.


----------



## nwamz (26. November 2009)

Das wär ja dann am 5.Mai ? Schade würd gern nen Bericht vor der Auslieferung Ende Januar lesen


----------



## Papst Benedikt (26. November 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> weis wer ............... die hammerschmidt die an dem noton is also an dem neun   wie viel kostet di        ....       ??????? passt die ans tues fr



Auf Bikemailorder ist da günstigste Angebot:

Komplettset --> Lager Kurbel und Trigger

529,-

PS: Beim Markus (YT) kann man die Kurbel nicht bestellen, da die die Teile als OEM Paket einkaufen und nur an Komplettbikes bauen dürfen.


----------



## IBKer (26. November 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Auf Bikemailorder ist da günstigste Angebot:
> 
> Komplettset --> Lager Kurbel und Trigger
> 
> 529,-



des griagsch aber bei Hibike billiger. ganze 29,1 euro billiger 

499,90 is komplett set mit Trigger und Lager.

Off Topic: jetzt mias ma wieder amal biken gehn hasch nächstes Weekend vl. zeit?


----------



## 9Toad1 (28. November 2009)

weis jemand von den notonfahrern die einbaulänge bzw. hub von dem roco air tst r dämpfer? will mir nämlich den fox DHX 5.0 Air kaufen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. November 2009)

Zollstock nehmen und messen


----------



## Papst Benedikt (29. November 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> des griagsch aber bei Hibike billiger. ganze 29,1 euro billiger
> 
> 499,90 is komplett set mit Trigger und Lager.
> 
> Off Topic: jetzt mias ma wieder amal biken gehn hasch nächstes Weekend vl. zeit?



Aba nur mit X.9 Trigger XD

Off Topic: ja miass ma aba i kann zur zeit schlecht und jz schick i mei gabl a no weg.


----------



## IBKer (29. November 2009)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Aba nur mit X.9 Trigger XD
> 
> Off Topic: ja miass ma aba i kann zur zeit schlecht und jz schick i mei gabl a no weg.



is bei mailorder a X.0 Trigger dabei ?


----------



## Papst Benedikt (30. November 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> is bei mailorder a X.0 Trigger dabei ?




Ja

Off Topic: Hasch dein Commencal Rahmen jz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (30. November 2009)

welche feder elemente würdet ihr in das tues fr bauen ??, wenn ich es irgentwan  als slop bike nach rüsten würde,  natürlich würde ich die dan gegen die alten wechseln,  wens ma in bikebark oda so geht weil bie unsern hometrails  sind ehr dirtjups und slop  und da is ma nun ma heufiger .     und das macht fun


ich glaub man krigt mit 200mm hinten und 180 vorne nicht so die air time als wenn mann da ne 130mm  rein baut


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. November 2009)

hab ich dir für sowas nicht das noton epfohlen???

Da kannst du di härte der federung per luft einstellen.
ist besser für dich echt 
vor allem wen du nicht nu auf downhills unterwegs bist.

die geo vom tues ist garnicht für so etwas ausgelegt!


----------



## Fabi77 (30. November 2009)

jaaa   genau das is ja das problem  ich fahr ja manchm downhill.


( wer den deister kennt weiß villeicht wie das da zugeht)


----------



## Fabi77 (30. November 2009)

warum gibts nicht mehr das alte tues   ???   das  wäre perfekt


----------



## Fabi77 (30. November 2009)

Rommerzgohst??


 bist du im alutech racing team oder warst villeicht.??    Kennste Jasper Jauch is nen bekanter von mir????


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Dezember 2009)

Ne bin nicht 

Aber den jasper kenn ich auc vom sehen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Dezember 2009)

Ps. Kenne den Deister.
kommst du locker gutmim noton runter. 
ich glaub du denkst das dir 170 mm nicht reichen gä?

Schon mal em bourden oder richey schley angeschaut? die fahren mit 160er forks was ich mich grad mit 200 wag


----------



## Loddz (1. Dezember 2009)

Wollte YT heute zum 1.12. nicht die Website umgestalteten?


----------



## Slash_93 (1. Dezember 2009)

Sag mal, muss das gespamme und die Smiliearmee sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Dezember 2009)

Wer jetzt?


----------



## Fabi77 (1. Dezember 2009)

Rommerzghost Kennste den, Ladys Only, trail im deister  ich liebe ihn die rampen da sind so göttlich









Ps: das alutech auf nem bild  von dir  ( bist du das ?? )   wie viel hats gekostet?    ( is warscheinlich sowiso zu teuer für mich )


----------



## IBKer (1. Dezember 2009)

glaub nicht das das der Rommerzghost ist aber Rahmen, Gabel, Laufradsatz kosten dich zirka: 4000 - 4200 euro (ist aber nur sehr grob geschätzt)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Dezember 2009)

Genau 
Bin nicht ich 
Fands nur lustig wie der eingeschlagen ist der typ


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Dezember 2009)

@IBKer
du wohnst in innsbruck?
Dann haste dooch bestimmt Nordkettensingletrail jahreskarte?! oder nicht?


----------



## Papst Benedikt (1. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @IBKer
> du wohnst in innsbruck?
> Dann haste dooch bestimmt Nordkettensingletrail jahreskarte?! oder nicht?



IBKer und ich kommen beide aus Innsbruck... fahren auch immer zusammen, doch Nordpark Jahreskarte rentiert sich kaum. Wir beide haben sie nicht. Die Karte ist viel zu teuer und die Strecke nicht soooo geil. Doch nächstes Jahr bekommen wir einen 2. Bikepark nach Ibk Umgebung. Der soll gut werden laut Beschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Rommerzghost

Papst Benedikt hat es dir e schon beantwortet. Jedoch das mit "Die Strecke is nicht so geil" stimmt nicht ganz. Also es eine sehr ansrpuchsvolle, technisch schwierige Strecke. Ab und zu fahre ich si auch und macht mir auch spaß jedoch ist es für mich nicht ein richtiger Bikepark. Unter Bikepark verstehe ich eher eine flowige Strecke mit viele Sprüngen wo ein Anfänger genau so seinen Spaß hat wie ein Profi. und das ist am Nordpark definitiv nicht der fall. Es gibt auch kein einziges schnelles Stück auf der Strecke. Also wenig abwechslung. 

Aber wie Papst Benedikt schon gesgat hat bekommen wir in Steinach am brenner (25 km von Innsbruck entfernt)  einen Park. Soll 2010 eröffnen. Es solln 2 flowige Freeride Srecken entstehen eine leichte und eine mittlere, bei da Bergstation kommt a Warm-up und Trainingsparcour hin und im Tal unten entsteht a Obstacles-Slopestyle- Kurs.


----------



## Fufi7 (3. Dezember 2009)

hab auch überlegt mir das noton zu holen, aber mit direktvertrieb sachen is man halt immer ein wenig im ungewissen, oder skeptisch...wenn deren eigene lager bzw teile kaputtgehen wirds schwierig...auch die garanite is nich so dolle...schaut mal bei den AGBs. aber was natürlcih unschlagbar ist...preis/leistung in sachen ausstattung. ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich nich das scott voltage fr 10 holen soll...da gibts wenigstens schon tests. is zwar nen tausender teurer, aber hammer look und verstellbarer hinterbau. das gibts übrigens auch für 1800 euro aber nat. mit einer weniger guten austattung.

gruss


----------



## gabs (3. Dezember 2009)

"Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch."  na toll  mit einem downhiller oder freerider keine sprünge? bzw. mit nem dirt? =)


----------



## aynis82 (3. Dezember 2009)

diesen spruch findet man auch auf diversen gabeln wieder !

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist definitiv nicht der fall

ich glaub hier hat schon einer mit beinahe absicht neinen hinterbau bei nem 260 geschmettert.. hat einen neuen bekommen.
wegen garantie braucht ihr euch wirklich keine sorgen zu machen. sind extrem kulant.


----------



## S*P*J (3. Dezember 2009)

dann müssen sie aber ihre AGB`s umschreiben...


----------



## Beat-Bug (3. Dezember 2009)

ohh, das is total normal, dass des in den agbs steht xD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Dezember 2009)

Doch dir agb können sie stehen lassen 
Steht bei canyon auch drin.
wenn sie strickt nach agb gehen würden würde keiner bei dem was kaputt geht nen neuen rahmen bzw. hinterbau bekommen.

Machen sie aber nicht. Sind halt kulant.

Außerdem würde das dem ruf schaden wenn sie es so machen würden wie es in der agb steht.


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Dezember 2009)

steht das nicht bei jeder marke im agb? bei umf stehts auf alle fälle drin ^^


----------



## Fabi77 (5. Dezember 2009)

*JAAAaaah* 

mit weinachtsgeld schon ca 1300 euro 

da ich mia das frler tues kaufen möchte  und mein dad die hälfte dazugibt

reicht das massig und dan wird noch schön 250 dazu gespart und dan gleich noch ne hammerschmitt dran dan passt das       
 ich freu mich schon

nur noch knapp 2 monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (5. Dezember 2009)

Und du hast ernsthaft vor hier noch zwei Monate herumzuspammen?


----------



## Beat-Bug (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Killerkekz (6. Dezember 2009)

wenn er für jeden smiley den er macht n Euro bekommen würde könnte er bald yt-industries Aufkaufen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Dezember 2009)

Morgen abend gibts ne neue Website


----------



## Loddz (10. Dezember 2009)

Gab es Verzögerungen? Dachte das sollte zum 1. Dezember sein. 
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Dezember 2009)

ja bisschen.. die ham das komplette registriersystem neu gemacht.. musst mich auch wieder neu anmelden um mein neues zu bestellen...


----------



## Loddz (10. Dezember 2009)

Aber bestehende Bestellungen stehen noch oder? Gilt nur für neue Bestellungen?

Die Nachfrage nach dem Tues FR in L scheint groß zu sein. Inzwischen gibt es das erst wieder ab April


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo habe mal eine Frage zum alten tues.
kennt jemand das Problem wenn man über mehrere kleinere oder größere Wurzeln fährt fängt der hinterbau an zu schlagen.
liegt es am Dämpfer oder ist es ein Rahmenproblem?
p.s. fals es schon ne antwort auf die frage gibt
leider kann ich nicht den kompletten tread durchsuchen da mir bei 56k die zeit fehlt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Dezember 2009)

@DH-BXKobolt

Ja hatteich auch beim alten tues.
Hau mal von beiden seiten gegen den hinterreifen und check ob sich was tut am hinterbau. schätz mal schon...  zieh die imbus schrauben am hinteren ende der unteren kettenstrebe kräftig von beiden seiten an. aber pass auf du must jeweils von der anderen seite mit nem 2ten imbus entgegenhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kepe95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Yo ich hab mir das Dirt Love Makken vorbestellt und hoffe die kommen bald mal raus
^^

Vor Weihnachten würde mich echt noch freuen!!!

Wenn ich dann habe denke ich werde ich euch mal einen "Testbericht" schreiben^^


----------



## gabs (11. Dezember 2009)

wie ist das mit dem "hauen" des hinterbaus gemeint?


----------



## kepe95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also bis jetzt ist die Website immernoch wie vorher...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem hauen des hinterbaus ist gemeint, das der hinterbau seitlich minimales spiel hat. man muss einfach nur 2 schrauben ein wenig festziehen und dann ist die sache gegessen.

wir reden übrigens vom alten tues, gelle.


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die zwei Schrauben sogar mit Loctide gesichert  Ne wirklich nix dramatisches.


----------



## lauriNio (12. Dezember 2009)

@ diejenigen die schon Erfahrung mit YT gemacht haben, wie sieht es mit der Stabilität der Rahmen aus ? Ich hab mir das Tues bestellt und die einzigen bedenken die ich habe ist die Qualität und insbesonder die Stabilität / Belastbarkeit des Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (12. Dezember 2009)

genau so stabil wie alle andren


----------



## lauriNio (12. Dezember 2009)

> genau so stabil wie alle andren



Nicht. 
Bergamont Rahmen brechen wie nichts gutes. Specialized legt besonderen wert auf die Qualität der Rahmen. Banshee hat auch den Ruf qualitativ hochwertige Rahmen herzustellen, usw. Also muss es ja auch was bez. YT geben.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Dezember 2009)

Die halten alles was du machest.

Der rahmen wird ewig halten wenn du ihn nicht mutwillig kaputt machst.  einfach mal nach 2 jahren lager wechsel machen dann passt des.


----------



## lauriNio (12. Dezember 2009)

haha rommerghost wie tief kannst du eigentlich YT noch in den A**** kriechen ? Es war eine rein sachliche Frage, die berechtig ist. Man will schließlich wissen für was man 2k ausgibt. Interessant dass du direkt auf das Alter anderer Forummitglieder schließt  Auch wenn ich tatsächlich 15 Jahre alt wäre, wäre dass ein Argument nicht nach der Qualität zu Fragen ?  Aus deinem Verhalten lese ich mal raus dass du selbst, zumindest geistig, sehr jung bist !


----------



## zweiterFelix (13. Dezember 2009)

ich denke auch ähnlich wie lauriNio ..

Sehr gerne lasse ich mich eines anderen belehren aber , ich kann einfach nicht glauben das der Rahmen Steif sein soll , und halten wie "andere" .. ?


----------



## IBKer (13. Dezember 2009)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> ich denke auch ähnlich wie lauriNio ..
> 
> Sehr gerne lasse ich mich eines anderen belehren aber , ich kann einfach nicht glauben das der Rahmen Steif sein soll , und halten wie "andere" .. ?



Mein Cousin fährt ein YT Noton. Am Anfang hatte er ein problem mit dem Hinterbau. Dort ist di Kettenstrebe gerissen. Es gab anscheinend ein Problem beim beschichten.  YT hat aber sofort reagiert und einen verstärkten Hinterbau an ALLE noton fahrer geschickt. Seit dem läuft sein Rad bis jetzt Problemlos.


----------



## Killerkekz (13. Dezember 2009)

wow sowas sieht man nur sehr selten das eine firma SO kompetent ist!! n richtig fetten


----------



## IBKer (13. Dezember 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> wow sowas sieht man nur sehr selten das eine firma SO komepent ist!! n richtig fetten



Der service bei YT ist echt 1A. Sie antworten dir schnell auf fragen. Für schaltaugen musst du nichts zahlen. Die schicken dir de gratis. 
Hab noch nie wo so einen guten Service gesehen


----------



## _mike_ (13. Dezember 2009)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> wow sowas sieht man nur sehr selten das eine firma SO *komepent *ist!! n richtig fetten



genau so komepent wie manche Komentare hier.....
Männer: die Jungs versuchen im Markt Fuß zu fassen, da ist Kulanz ein Verkaufsmittel und wird schon in den VK mit eingerechnet.
Wenn Ihr echt glaubt die machen das alles aus reiner Nächstenliebe habt ihr wohl noch nicht darüber nachgedacht wie die die Mäuler Ihrer Kinder satt kriegen


----------



## Hooomer (13. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage zu Noton vs. Tues: Wieviel hält das Noton wohl aus? Zum Freeriden sind 170mm schon genug und ne Hammerschmidt macht Touren wohl auch angenehmer. Aber wenn man dann doch mal im Bikepark oder auf härteren Downhills unterwegs ist...
Halten Felgen und Gabel das aus? Felgen sind beim Hersteller als 4Cross angegeben und Gabel als All Mountain. Beides nicht unbedingt zum Freeriden oder für den Park, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (13. Dezember 2009)

ich find das 09 noton war immer noch das geilste.. die 09er modelle warn allgemein geil


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

Yo.. 

Gebt mir doch mal gründe warum die rahmen von yt weniger halten sollten als andere?
Nur weil sie günstiger sind?

Ihr seid echt klasse


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

@Hooomer

Also vom rahmen werden beide ähnlich viel aushalten, aber ich lasse mich nicht mehr in diese diskusion ein!

Das noton kannst du mit gutem gewissen auch im Park fahren, keine angst da passiert nichts.

Es kommt halt auf deine vorlieben an.. Mit dem Noton kommst du auch noch sehr gut den berg hoch und hast halt immer eine klasse Übersetzung parat wegen der hammerschmidt.   Wenn du mehr trails fährst und freeride touren und immer mal in den park gehst, solltest du das noton nehmen.   Wenn du halt nur eher auf Downhill scharf bist und nicht so viel wert auf uphill tauglichkeit und verspieltheit legst, solltest du das tues nehmen. Aushalten werden die beide gleich viel.

Liegt also ganz bei dir.

Edit:  Die gabel im Noton wird es ganz bestimmt aushalten. die hat die Boxxer dämpfungskartusche. Und in der neuen freeride kannst du dir ja einen test über sie durchlesen.


----------



## giani (13. Dezember 2009)

@ rommerzghost

ich finde es einfach etwas bedenklich das erst vor einigen wochen auf der web-seite die bilder des neuen tues zusehen waren, d.h. imgrunde das es keinen richtigen prototyp gegeben hat, der auch lange und sauber getestet wurde. 
es kann noch so gute computersimulationen geben, um gute qualität zuliefern muss ein produkt auch im realen leben getestet werden!

bitte belehre mich wenn ich mir irre, aber ich habe nie irgend wo ein YT bike gesehen das nicht ein normales serien bike war


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

Die testen die dinger nicht im computer. Die haben maschinen, dort wird der rahmen eingespannt und auf alle potenziel wirkenden Kräfte getestet, solange, bis er bricht. 

Und laut markus waren die tests für ihn ziemlich erfreulich da sie kräfte aufwenden mussten die beim fahrrad fahren  nie herrschen werden, es sei den "man sei Josh Bender" 


Aber deine frage ist auf jeden fall berechtigt.

Die bilder wurden auch hier in deutschland gemacht nachdem yt sich ein paar bikes hat zuschicken lassen.
die tests wurden schon wesentlich früher drüben in taiwan gemacht.


----------



## giani (13. Dezember 2009)

ok aber das entspricht nicht dem realenleben (wenn man das so nenne darf). es kann immer etwas unvorhergesehenes geschehen.

das mit den test machen ja fast alle bike marken.

viele der teureren marken benutzen ja z.b. den WC um neue bikes zutesten (das erwarte ich aber nicht von YT, aber etwas ändliches schon!)

D.h. für mich ganz klar das all diese Dinge zur qualität gehören! daher hat YT eine schlechtere qualität als die 'teurern' marken. (soll jetzt nicht gleich heissen das YT schlecht ist, aber ich finde es eine frechheit den wirklichen test an den kunden zu überlassen.)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt die haltbarkeit der rahmen wird mit eben diesen maschinen getestet.
Und da kommt im echten leben auch nicht noch mehr unvorhergesehenes.

Wenn du von der performance sprichst. Die wird von Den yt mitarbeitern persönlich getestet.

Ach ja und die teuren Marken testen im Worldcup auch nur die Performance und ganz bestimmt nicht die qualität!

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das das sie einen wc fahrer auf ein bike setzen, von dem sie nicht wissen ob es was aushält  Oh man.

Die testen wirklich nur die performance im Worldcup, damit sie dann sagen können dass das bike den profis gefällt.


----------



## giani (13. Dezember 2009)

es wird von den mitarbeitern getestet? sry aber ich denke jetzt nicht das alle mitarbeiter  überhaupt das fahrtechnische können und die kompetents dafür haben.

habe dich zwar schon mal drauf angesprochen aber:
wenn sie diese test wirklich sauber bei jedem produktionsschritt machen würden, wäre das mit dem anreissen des hinterbaus nie geschehen.

Jetzt wie schon gesagt, dies heisst nicht das YT schlecht ist aber sie sind ganz klar nicht gleich gut wie die anderen 'normalen' marken!


----------



## 9Toad1 (13. Dezember 2009)

bei speci. gibts oft genug rückrufaktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kepe95 (13. Dezember 2009)

ixh hab ja gehört YT will die ersten Bikes von 2010 in der 3.ten woche rausbringen,ich hoffe doch die kommen rechtzeitig zu weihnachten!!!


----------



## zweiterFelix (13. Dezember 2009)

.. wie sieht das eigentlich mit probefahrten aus , da gibt es garkeine moeglichkeit ?! 

weil ich finde ; man kann doch ein Fahrrad auf garkeinenfall blind bestellen. ?!


Es ist wie ein schuh der passen muss.. 
oder was sagt ihr  ?


----------



## zweiterFelix (13. Dezember 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> bei speci. gibts oft genug rückrufaktionen.



eben , was war mit den Doppelbrueck Gabeln , bei den enduros..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

Probefahrten gehen klar.
Anrufen und termin ausmachen.


----------



## aynis82 (13. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Probefahrten gehen klar.
> Anrufen und termin ausmachen.



wo wäre denn dann die probefahrt ?

aynis82


----------



## giani (13. Dezember 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> bei speci. gibts oft genug rückrufaktionen.




Ja aber hört man von den teilen das sie reienweise gerissen/gebrochen/defekt sind? Nein meistens erfährt man erst bei der rückruf aktion davon.

und wie gesagt ich sage nur das YT nicht die gleiche qualität aufweist wie andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach nem Freerider, und da is mir schon mehrmals das Noton in den Sinn gekommen.
Da wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand sein 09'er Noton verkauft???

Auch ist das Noton nicht das einzige Bike das mir gefällt, es gibt da nämlich mehrere die mir gut gefallen: das Scott Ransom 30(bin ich auch schon Probegefahren), das Voltage FR(is aber im Vergleich zu YT schon teuer) oder das Cube Fritzz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> und wie gesagt ich sage nur das YT nicht die gleiche qualität aufweist wie andere




Das weist du doch gar nicht! Du hast keins, und bist noch keins gefahren, also hoer auf hier rumzuspammen xD

Die Probefahrt waere in Forchheim nahe Nuernberg. Wie gesagt, am besten anrufen. Ne fahrt im Park in Osternohe (ist ganz in der naehe) Muesste auch klar gehen.


----------



## giani (13. Dezember 2009)

@ rommgerzghost

das glaub ich jetzt nicht! hats du mal gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
ob ich eins fahre hat ja mal gar nichts mit der sache zutun!
find es ja schön das du dich für solch eine marke einsetzt aber so wie du das tust muss du ja schon fast von denen bezahlt werden.

wenn du anderer meinung bist könntest du es ja mal etwas sachlich erklären wiso


----------



## zonensatan (13. Dezember 2009)

Es wird ja oft genug genölt, dass in den Preisen noch Luft für den Verbraucher ist. Bei YT scheint sich das jetzt zu bestätigen, aber was nix kostet, kann nix sein.

Technisch sollten die Dinger in Ordnung gehen - denke ich. Was fehlt sind Renomee und Image. Das kann man als Firma nicht kaufen...

Das TUES DH juckt mich persönlich schon und das schlagende Argument ist ganz ehrlich der Preis. Andere Firmen bauen auch schöne Räder, aber mein Konto läßt sie nicht zu...


----------



## Loddz (13. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Die Probefahrt waere in Forchheim nahe Nuernberg. Wie gesagt, am besten anrufen. Ne fahrt im Park in Osternohe (ist ganz in der naehe) Muesste auch klar gehen.



Ernsthaft? Also wenn ich im Februar das Ding im Bikepark bei dem Matsch durchpflüge, glaube ich nicht dass es geht.. 
Aber ich werde fragen bei der Probefahrt. Ein Parkplatz ist da nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Dezember 2009)

@Loddz

Haste recht..


----------



## zweiterFelix (14. Dezember 2009)

kann einer was zu den naben/Felgen ~> Laufrad von dem 2010 noton sagen ?


----------



## bender5.0 (14. Dezember 2009)

moin moin,
ich wollte mir nächste Saison n dirt bzw. 4x bike holen und hatte da entweder an das dirt love oder das romp gedacht. kann mir jemand ne empfehlung geben? ich würde vorwiegend dirt fahren aber 4x bzw. rual slalom währe auch nich verkehrt. könnte ich das Romp auf singelspeed umrüsten?

danke schonmal


----------



## Slash_93 (14. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> es wird von den mitarbeitern getestet? sry aber ich denke jetzt nicht das alle mitarbeiter  überhaupt das fahrtechnische können und die kompetents dafür haben.
> 
> habe dich zwar schon mal drauf angesprochen aber:
> wenn sie diese test wirklich sauber bei jedem produktionsschritt machen würden, wäre das mit dem anreissen des hinterbaus nie geschehen.
> ...



Wie oft ist es denn bei anderen Firmen schon passiert, dass was mit der Wärmebehandlung nciht gepasst hat? Gabs nicht schon bei jast jedem 'normalen' Hersteller eine Rückrufaktion?
Wie schon erwähnt, ich hab schon oft genug die Preise gesehen, für die sie die Händler einkaufen und da wird einem schnell klar, wenn man viele unnötige "Geldschlucker" bis das Rad beim Kunden ist ausschaltet solche Preise möglich sind. Ich würde deine Meinung akzeptieren, wenn du gute Argumente aufbringen würdest. Ich habe bisher noch kein Argument, das auch stimmen würde gehört. Mir hat mal einer erklärt, dass socleh Preise nur möglich sind zB Lenker, Sattelstütze oder Innenlager minderwertig sind. Wobei ein Holzfeller Lenker, eine Truvativ XR Sattelstüze und ein Howitzer Team Innenlager verbaut ist. Ich verstehe ja die Skepsis, wenn man diese Preise mit denen von Herstellern wie Specialized vergleicht. Auch ich war letztes Jahr stark am überlegen ob das Tues etwas sein kann. Letztendlich hab ich mir mal eins bestellt und ich muss sagen ich bin glücklich, ich hätte nicht besser einkaufen können.

mfg


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Dezember 2009)

ohhhh man    
ich glaube das wen alle in diesem thema in einem raum sein würden 

were es lange schon zu " schweren Ausschreitungen" gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giani (14. Dezember 2009)

ok, dann sag mir mal ein hersteller bei dem wegen wärmebehandlungs-fehler soviel hinterbauten nach so extrem kurtzer zeit angerissen sind? (meistens z.b. bei norco sind inerhalb von 3 jahren nur eine handvoll rahmen am steuerrohr gerissen/gebrochen und sie haben eine rückrufaktion gestartet)

wurde (in diesem fall das neus TUES) irgendwann mal lange ausgiebig getestet, also auf einer dh-strecke bevor die ankündigung raus ging? wenn ja, wiso haben sie dann keine bilder von diesen tests oder der prototypen?


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## 525Rainer (14. Dezember 2009)

eine frage:

hat jemand schon ein PLAY und kann mir den bereich des tretlagers fotografieren?
mich würd interessieren wie sie das yoke für die kurzen kettenstreben realisiert haben.


----------



## bender5.0 (14. Dezember 2009)

moin moin,
ich wollte mir nächste Saison n dirt bzw. 4x bike holen und hatte da entweder an das dirt love oder das romp gedacht. kann mir jemand ne empfehlung geben? ich würde vorwiegend dirt fahren aber 4x bzw. rual slalom währe auch nich verkehrt. könnte ich das Romp auf singelspeed umrüsten?

danke schonmal


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Dezember 2009)

lol zieht euch ma meine neun fotos rien hab das tues fr ma nen bischen bearbeitet 


mit schwartzen felgen und blau noch drin sieht auch gut aus 

 und das in negativ sieht auch gut aus


----------



## 9Toad1 (14. Dezember 2009)

funzt ja super ^^


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Dezember 2009)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> funzt ja super ^^




meins de jetzt das bild oder was ??????


----------



## 9Toad1 (14. Dezember 2009)

jup^^

ladts halt in deim fotoalbum hoch


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Dezember 2009)

also wen ich dan mein tues fr hab wird das erst ma um gemalt 
in blau so wie auf dem bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo allesamt!
Eine frage interessiert mich brennend: ich würde mir gern im Frühling das Tues holen, hab aber irgendwie die Angst, dass es einen Haken hat.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass nur durch Direktvertrieb das Rad so billig sein kann...


----------



## gabs (14. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Morgen abend gibts ne neue Website



wie war das?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Dezember 2009)

Hat Markus mir einen abend vorher gesagt 

@pedalentreter22

Lass dich am besten von slash93 aufklären. der kann das besser als ich 
Will mich nicht schon wieder mit der Qualitätsfrage herumschlagen.

Sie liefern top qualität und basta.
Aber lass dir von slah mehr erzählen


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Dezember 2009)

kann mir keiner bei den laufraedern vom noton 2010 helfen ? : |


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Dezember 2009)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> ohhhh man
> ich glaube das wen alle in diesem thema in einem raum sein würden
> 
> were es lange schon zu " schweren Ausschreitungen" gekommen




Meine Güte, der User, der mit Abstand am schlimsten hier ist, das bist du!


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Dezember 2009)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt!
> Eine frage interessiert mich brennend: ich würde mir gern im Frühling das Tues holen, hab aber irgendwie die Angst, dass es einen Haken hat.
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass nur durch Direktvertrieb das Rad so billig sein kann...



Dann gehts dir letztendlich wie mir letztes Jahr. Allerdings hab ich mir den ersten Fully von YT bestellt. Zum Glück hat bisher alles gepasst und als ich mit meiner Gabel Probleme hatte, waren sie Super kullant und der Kontakt war einfach genial und nett. Ich denke ich kann dir das Misstrauen nicht vollständig nehmen. Aber ich bin wie viele andere gut mit YT gefahren 
Selbst wenn alle Stricke reisen würden hast du noch dein gesetzliches Rückgaberecht, das 2 Wochen anhält. Ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass nicht ganz so toll sein kann. 

Eigentlich wiederhole ich mich über YT täglich. Aber Fakt ist, dass die Jungs von YT super freundlich und kullant sind, ich hätte einen derartigen Service eventuel bei Nicolai erwartet  Und ich bin mit meinem Tues aus der ersten Generation glücklich  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (16. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> ok, dann sag mir mal ein hersteller bei dem wegen wÃ¤rmebehandlungs-fehler soviel hinterbauten nach so extrem kurtzer zeit angerissen sind? (meistens z.b. bei norco sind inerhalb von 3 jahren nur eine handvoll rahmen am steuerrohr gerissen/gebrochen und sie haben eine rÃ¼ckrufaktion gestartet)
> 
> wurde (in diesem fall das neus TUES) irgendwann mal lange ausgiebig getestet, also auf einer dh-strecke bevor die ankÃ¼ndigung raus ging? wenn ja, wiso haben sie dann keine bilder von diesen tests oder der prototypen?



Es kommt natÃ¼rlich auch darauf an, wie schwerliegend das war. Ich fÃ¼r mich kann nur sagen, mein Tues hÃ¤lt und fÃ¤hrt sich astrein im tollen Preis war auch noch ein toller Service enthalten. Was soll ich an meinem Tues denn vermissen, was ein Hersteller ala Specialized hat?

Dass YT mit ihren Preisen fÃ¼r ausreichend Diskusionsstoff sorgt verstehe ich ja auch, allerdings sollte beachtet werden, dass doch letztendlich alle zufrieden sind auch die, die ihren Hinterbau austauschen lassen mussten. Ich denke auch, dass solche Marken sich auch etwas positiv auf die anderen Hersteller auswirken. Ich persÃ¶hnlich kann zB nciht nachvollziehen, wiso ein Intense aus Taiwan 3500â¬ kosten soll, wenn der Rahmen bis er fertig bei uns ist bis dahin gerade mal um die 70â¬ gekostet hat. Oder wieso so viele Trek Sessions fahren, wobei doch bestimmt bald jedes 4te schon gebrochen ist und die verbauten Bontrager Teile auch nicht der Burner sind, bei einem Kaufpreis von 4500â¬? Dann kann ich es manchmal nicht mehr nachvollziehen wieso auf RÃ¤dern von YT die fÃ¼r 2000 Top sind teilweise so verpÃ¶nt sind, wie zB in meiner FuÃzeile 



Das wars von mir Ã¼ber dieses Thema.


----------



## clemson (16. Dezember 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie schwerliegend das war. Ich für mich kann nur sagen, mein Tues hält und fährt sich astrein im tollen Preis war auch noch ein toller Service enthalten. Was soll ich an meinem Tues denn vermissen, was ein Hersteller ala Specialized hat?
> 
> Dass YT mit ihren Preisen für ausreichend Diskusionsstoff sorgt verstehe ich ja auch, allerdings sollte beachtet werden, dass doch letztendlich alle zufrieden sind auch die, die ihren Hinterbau austauschen lassen mussten. Ich denke auch, dass solche Marken sich auch etwas positiv auf die anderen Hersteller auswirken. Ich persöhnlich kann zB nciht nachvollziehen, wiso ein Intense aus Taiwan 3500 kosten soll, wenn der Rahmen bis er fertig bei uns ist bis dahin gerade mal um die 70 gekostet hat. Oder wieso so viele Trek Sessions fahren, wobei doch bestimmt bald jedes 4te schon gebrochen ist und die verbauten Bontrager Teile auch nicht der Burner sind, bei einem Kaufpreis von 4500? Dann kann ich es manchmal nicht mehr nachvollziehen wieso auf Rädern von YT die für 2000 Top sind teilweise so verpönt sind, wie zB in meiner Fußzeile
> 
> ...



das ist auch besser bei den schwachsinnn der in diesem posting steckt...
arbeitest du im bike bizz nein...also würd ich nicht so halbes unwissen hier verbreiten.....fahr dein yt werde glücklich damit...und schau dann wenn du mal groß bist zu firmen wie specialized, trek und co rein....und dann reden wir über techik, know how, entwicklung und und und...

warum Yt preiswert ist...ganz einfach  direkt vertrieb....geringe entwicklungskosten... und und und


----------



## giani (16. Dezember 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie schwerliegend das war. Ich für mich kann nur sagen, mein Tues hält und fährt sich astrein im tollen Preis war auch noch ein toller Service enthalten. Was soll ich an meinem Tues denn vermissen, was ein Hersteller ala Specialized hat?
> 
> Dass YT mit ihren Preisen für ausreichend Diskusionsstoff sorgt verstehe ich ja auch, allerdings sollte beachtet werden, dass doch letztendlich alle zufrieden sind auch die, die ihren Hinterbau austauschen lassen mussten. Ich denke auch, dass solche Marken sich auch etwas positiv auf die anderen Hersteller auswirken. Ich persöhnlich kann zB nciht nachvollziehen, wiso ein Intense aus Taiwan 3500 kosten soll, wenn der Rahmen bis er fertig bei uns ist bis dahin gerade mal um die 70 gekostet hat. Oder wieso so viele Trek Sessions fahren, wobei doch bestimmt bald jedes 4te schon gebrochen ist und die verbauten Bontrager Teile auch nicht der Burner sind, bei einem Kaufpreis von 4500? Dann kann ich es manchmal nicht mehr nachvollziehen wieso auf Rädern von YT die für 2000 Top sind teilweise so verpönt sind, wie zB in meiner Fußzeile
> 
> ...


 
Hab ja nie etwas gegen den preis gesagt. ich finde es einfach nicht richtig das immer wider geschrieben wird YT hätte die gleich qualität wie z.b. speci, auch wenn sie sich scheinbar super fahren lassen.
(oder auch das der hinter bau gleich funktioiniert/gleich gut ist wie der demo 8 hinterbau)


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Dezember 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> das ist auch besser bei den schwachsinnn der in diesem posting steckt...
> arbeitest du im bike bizz nein...also würd ich nicht so halbes unwissen hier verbreiten.....fahr dein yt werde glücklich damit...und schau dann wenn du mal groß bist zu firmen wie specialized, trek und co rein....und dann reden wir über techik, know how, entwicklung und und und...
> 
> warum Yt preiswert ist...ganz einfach  direkt vertrieb....geringe entwicklungskosten... und und und






naja , ich denke nicht das man das immer so pauschalisieren kann .
Klar haben teure firmen auch mal viel entwirklung , aber das kann man nciht an marke/preis festmachen.. ?!


----------



## m-rider (17. Dezember 2009)

weihnachten..da müssen alle lieb sein..sowas


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> Hab ja nie etwas gegen den preis gesagt. ich finde es einfach nicht richtig das immer wider geschrieben wird YT hätte die gleich qualität wie z.b. speci, auch wenn sie sich scheinbar super fahren lassen.
> (oder auch das der hinter bau gleich funktioiniert/gleich gut ist wie der demo 8 hinterbau)



Ob er gleich "gut " ist werden wir sehen.
Aber das prinzip ist genau dasselbe.


----------



## giani (17. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist es nicht das gleiche prinzip

beim YT ist der dämpfer direkt ohne das ein weiteres gelenk dazwischen ist mit der hinterradachse verbunden 
http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/wp-content/images/autoren/steffen/yt/tues-rahmen.jpg

beim demo 8 ist ein weiteres gelenk dazwischen
http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/2010-specialized-demo-8-downhill.jpg

das prinzip kann nicht das gleiche sein wie beim demo, geht vieleicht in die richtung aber ist nicht das gleiche


----------



## Slash_93 (17. Dezember 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> das ist auch besser bei den schwachsinnn der in diesem posting steckt...
> arbeitest du im bike bizz nein...also würd ich nicht so halbes unwissen hier verbreiten.....fahr dein yt werde glücklich damit...und schau dann wenn du mal groß bist zu firmen wie specialized, trek und co rein....und dann reden wir über techik, know how, entwicklung und und und...
> 
> warum Yt preiswert ist...ganz einfach  direkt vertrieb....geringe entwicklungskosten... und und und




Ich darf festhalten, dass deine Argumentation lächerlich ist, so lächerlich, dass letztendlich sogar mein Alter herhalten musste. Aber gut wir bleiben, dabei es ist noch kein Session gebrochen  

Wenn ich mehr ausgeben würde, dann würde ein Nicolai ins Hause kommen, aber die Diskusion mit dir scheint für mich schon jetzt aussichtslos, du bezeichnest mein Wissen als Halbwissen, allerdings war dein Argument lediglich mein Alter. Ein Ion kostet im Vergleich 2400, in deutschland hergestellt und ein erstklassiges Bike, die Produktionskosten sind überhaubt nicht vergleichbar mit dem genannten Intense, aber dennoch günstiger. Ich sehe es auch selbst, so dass jetzt zB bei Specialized doch nochmal ein gutes Stück mehr in Entwicklung und ähnliches gesteckt wird, dennoch steht dies nicht im Verhältnis zum letztendlichen Kaufpreis. Solche Preise existieren nur, da es Konsumenten wie dich gibt  Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. Dezember 2009)

@Slash 93: danke, du hast mir weitergeholfen.
@all: was mich noch interessieren würde: kann man bei denen zu der Vertriebstelle gehen und mal ne Runde probefahren??


----------



## Slash_93 (17. Dezember 2009)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> @Slash 93: danke, du hast mir weitergeholfen.
> @all: was mich noch interessieren würde: kann man bei denen zu der Vertriebstelle gehen und mal ne Runde probefahren??



Müsste gehn, kannst ja zuvor mal anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. Dezember 2009)

mach ich dann.
Danke


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch lange gedacht das das neue TuEs einen Hinterbau wie das Demo besitzt.
War ja auf den CAD Zeichnungen auch schwer zu erkennen.
Jetzt wo es Bilder des Bikes gibt klärt sich das ganze.
Das TuEs hat einen normalen 4-Gelenker Hinterbau. Besonders ist aber das der Dämpfer nochmal über einen gesonderten Hebel angelenkt wird. 
Ich vermute das man dadurch die Progression des Dämpfers getrennt von der Hinterbaukinematik steuern kann.
Ein eigenes System also.
Aber warum schlecht? Ich würde kein Urteil über ungelegte Eier fällen, erst mal abwarten was die Realität bringt. 
Bin ganz heiss das neue von *Rhommerzghost* mal richtig rannehmen zu dürfen, danach kann ich mir ein Urteil bilden.
Die bisherigen Modelle hatten ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und auch die Qualität stimmte.
Hört also auf hier rumzutönen und wartet ab  
Mitreden darf dann jeder der das Bike dann auch probegefahren ist, ansonsten ist Zurückhaltung angesagt.
Günstig ist nicht gleich billig oder gar schlecht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Dezember 2009)

WORD


----------



## Slash_93 (18. Dezember 2009)

So


----------



## Loddz (18. Dezember 2009)

Schön auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Gibt es von YT noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk mit einer neuen Seite oder läuft das nicht so rund?


----------



## giani (18. Dezember 2009)

ihr überfliegt die beiträge aber auch nur (soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich das manchaml auch mache).

was ich gesagt habe:

YT halt nicht die gleiche qualität wie z.b. speci (begründung hab ich geschrieben)

das tues hat nicht den gleichen hinterbau wie das demo (auch vom prinzip her nicht, es hat mehr mit dem alten tues gemeinsam bis auf das das noch einige rohre mehr dran sind (vom prinzip!)

hab nicht gesagt das es schlecht ist


----------



## kepe95 (18. Dezember 2009)

YT hat mir jetzt eine mail geschrieben das sie die bikes noch zusammenbauen und dann schicken ich denke bis weihnachten wirds noch was (hoffe ich doch!!)

und bei der diskussion kommt doch eh nichts bei raus, jeder bleibt stur bei seiner meinung...


----------



## Slash_93 (18. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> ihr überfliegt die beiträge aber auch nur (soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich das manchaml auch mache).
> 
> was ich gesagt habe:
> 
> ...



Ich persöhnlich habe das Tues noch nie mit einem Demo verglichen, daher beachtete ich solche Vergleiche auch nie. Auch wiederhohle ich mich, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass jetzt zB das genannte Demo doch nochmal n Stückchen besser ist, was die Fahreigenschaften angehen. Allerdings sehe ich was Verarbeitung angeht keine großen Unteschiede. Ich finde es letztendlich auch nicht schlecht, dass dieser kleine Unterschied doch noch besteht und so etwas noch Händlergebunden ist. Allerdings für mich muss ich sagen, mir reicht mein Tues und für mich bot es doch eine recht guten Einstieg in diesen Sport. Dazu hätte bei uns in der Gegend kein Händler überhaubt nur ein Rad, dass die 160mm FW überschreitet im Laden.


----------



## abstrus (18. Dezember 2009)

kepe95 schrieb:


> YT hat mir jetzt eine mail geschrieben das sie die bikes noch zusammenbauen und dann schicken ich denke bis weihnachten wirds noch was (hoffe ich doch!!)
> 
> und bei der diskussion kommt doch eh nichts bei raus, jeder bleibt stur bei seiner meinung...




Du versuchst alles um YT Fahrern zu sagen wie schlecht YT und miserabel die bikes sind. Respekt
Trotzdem hast du nicht wirklich recht.
Die Qualität von den Bikes, d.h. die Verarbeitung liegt an den Schweißern und auch z.T. an den Ingenieuren.
Schau mal nach, in welchen Hallen die YTs gebruzelt werden, du wirst dich wundern.
Das ein YT weniger aushält als ein Specialized kann man auch nicht beantworten, da würde ich nicht so sehr auf Rückrufaktionen schauen, bei Norco gabs auch eine und die Bikes halten wohl verdammt viel aus!
Zu sagen, dass ein YT nicht so gut ist wie ein Demo - das Demo ist kein Wunder, es gibt bessere Hinterbauten.

Ich würde an Qualität und Verarbeitung erstmal nicht meckern, die 09er Bikes waren jetzt nicht gerade kompliziert gestrickt.
Ich denke mal, dass die Köpfe von YT den Plan von ihrem Unternehmen seit ein Paar Jahren im Kopf hatten, 08 dann einen Versuch mit dem ersten Sponsoree Bike und der online Plattform hatten.
Das Konzept der 09er Bikes hatten die auch schon lange im Kopf und an den 10er Bikes dürften die wohl 2 Jahre lang werkeln...nur Theorie

Junge junge immer dieses YT gebashe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir jetzt ne Hammerschmidt am gekauft... Und längere Sattelstütze. Erfahrungsberichte von Noton + Hammerschmitt folgen.


----------



## lauriNio (23. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es Mittlerweile "live" Bilder zum Tues 2010 ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Seite wurde überarbeitet!


----------



## Ope (23. Dezember 2009)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Gibt es Mittlerweile "live" Bilder zum Tues 2010 ?


----------



## lauriNio (24. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar nett Ope, aber ich meinte richtige "live" Bilder  welche die das Bike in Action Zeigen


----------



## Ope (24. Dezember 2009)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Ist zwar nett Ope, aber ich meinte richtige "live" Bilder  welche die das Bike in Action Zeigen



Ach so ... damit kann man glaube ich noch nicht dienen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Dezember 2009)

@Ope

Demo Weightwatcher


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Dezember 2009)

Pfffffff,.......


----------



## freezer01 (28. Dezember 2009)

hi ich will mir demnächst das tues DHler holen un hab da ne frage also ich bin 1.66 gross un jetz weiss ich net ob ich mir S oder M holen soll...hab auch scho ma drüber nach gedacht ob ichs   ma probe fahr aba ich von in niedersachsen un das heisst 4 stunden mittem ICE  hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

, na dann hast Du ja Jockeymaße ......


----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

freezer01 schrieb:


> hi ich will mir demnächst das tues DHler holen un hab da ne frage also ich bin 1.66 gross un jetz weiss ich net ob ich mir S oder M holen soll...hab auch scho ma drüber nach gedacht ob ichs   ma probe fahr aba ich von in niedersachsen un das heisst 4 stunden mittem ICE  hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen



Da wirst du wohl nicht drum herum kommen (also um eine Probefahrt).
Aber du kannst es ja als Handgepäck versuchen  .... ist günstiger


----------



## Killerkekz (28. Dezember 2009)

bist du ausgewachsen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne ne, Freezer ist noch im Wachstum, wollte Ihm gerade zum  M raten....


----------



## Killerkekz (28. Dezember 2009)

ja deswegen nimm leiber M dann ist es am anfang vllt etwas groß aber du wäschta ja rein


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Aber du kannst es ja als Handgepäck versuchen  .... ist günstiger


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Macht so viel nicht aus, aber nach nem Jahr paßt es dann Perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Macht so viel nicht aus, aber nach nem Jahr paßt es dann Perfekt.



Oder ist dann zu klein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne ne, nach seinen Eltern und Großeltern, dem Durchschnitt daraus, wird er ca 1.72 groß werden. 

Ist also genau richtig.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Dezember 2009)

Musste dich dann aber drauf einstellen en paar weichere federn zu kaufen, da ich kaum glaub das du mit mit 1.66 so um die 70 kg wiegst...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Er ist nicht so dicklich als/wie Du..............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Dezember 2009)

Du bist gemein!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Nö, nur ehrlich.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

.....war ein Scherz Andre´.


----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

*@Ghost;*

Oha ... Phillipp fährt 2010 auch für YT ........ ???


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Dezember 2009)

Vorrausichtlich ja.  Wusstest dus noch nicht?

Und was heißt für YT?
Wir machen werbung für sie und bekommen dafür halt ein wenig ausrüstung usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Vorrausichtlich ja.  Wusstest dus noch nicht?
> 
> Und was heißt für YT?
> Wir machen werbung für sie und bekommen dafür halt ein wenig ausrüstung usw.



Wenn du schon die Werbetrommel rührst, dann bitte auch professionell und nicht wie ein Grundschüler .....
Und vor allem sieh' mal zu das hier gescheite Bilder vom TuEs erscheinen, richtige Bilder .... in natura .....

Unterstützung schreibt man groß, siehe deine Signatur


----------



## KonaBiKer09 (28. Dezember 2009)

hallo ich finde das bike echt eine option für einsteiger!=)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Dezember 2009)

Oke Epo. 

Ich seh morgen mal zu ob markus mal ein foto vom tues in der Zentrale machen kann


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Och, nicht nur für Einsteiger, meiner Meinung nach kann es sich sehr gut mit sogenannten Etablierten messen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

Vorsicht " Rotzlöffel " , es darf nur einer Ope Epo nennen


----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

Abwarten .... erst mal probefahren.
Danach kann beurteilt werden ........

Denn gefahren ist's bisher noch kein User hier wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. Dezember 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Vorsicht " Rotzlöffel " , es darf nur einer Ope Epo nennen



Genau *Kroetchen*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Dezember 2009)

Es kommen bald Reallife bilder die euch umhauen werden versprochen. Geduldet euch noch 1-2 Wochen da dann die neue, hammergeile website draussen ist!

Die jungs haben sehr viel arbeit in die website gesteckt, und ich konnte schon mal einen blick drauf werfen.  Gedultet euch einfach noch ein wenig.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Es kommen bald Reallife bilder die euch umhauen werden versprochen. Geduldet euch noch 1-2 Wochen da dann die neue, hammergeile website draussen ist!
> 
> Die jungs haben sehr viel arbeit in die website gesteckt, und ich konnte schon mal einen blick drauf werfen.  Gedultet euch einfach noch ein wenig.



freu mich schon!


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Es kommen bald Reallife bilder die euch umhauen werden versprochen. Geduldet euch noch 1-2 Wochen da dann die neue, hammergeile website draussen ist!
> 
> Die jungs haben sehr viel arbeit in die website gesteckt, und ich konnte schon mal einen blick drauf werfen.  Gedultet euch einfach noch ein wenig.



Lach' ....................... da haben wir ja auch schon 2010 ......
Also nix mit preview.
Dann hätte man sich den ganzen Hype sparen können.


----------



## freezer01 (29. Dezember 2009)

ähhhh ich wollt ma fragen wie ihr darauf kommt das ich 1.72 groß werd sry wenn ichs falsch verstanden hab aba ich mein ihr kennt meine eltern un großeltern doch gar nich oda???asso un ich wieg so um die 66kg also dann auch ne andere feder oda kann die so bleiben ???weil mein händler hat gesagt das man sowieso imma noch 200 euro für wartung einplanen sollte...un zu dem in M kaufen ich weiss ja nich weil ich weis aus erfahrung das man mit nem kleinerem bike besser kla kommt als mit nem großem... un ich mein ich will ja auch spass habn wenn ich 2100eur investiere un nich gleich wieda den spass dran verlirn^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Dezember 2009)

Was meinst Du was ´ne alte Kroete alles weiß.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Dezember 2009)

@Gerd  

Geiles Bild


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Dezember 2009)

Also bei 66 Kilo würd ich im Hinterbau ne weichere Feder reinhauen.

Und in die Boxxer auch


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Dezember 2009)

Ach einen Guten rutsch an alle YT Fahrer und YT Fans


----------



## Ope (31. Dezember 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> .......... Die boxxer fährste einfacher mit weniger Druckstufe



Wie bitte???
Schreib bitte nicht so einen Unsinn .........
Bei der Gabel muß dann natürlich auch eine passende Feder drin sein.
Man passt weder Gabel noch Dämpfer mit der Dämpfung ans Fahrergewicht an, das wird nur mit Federwechsel oder Änderung des Luftdrucks  (bei Luftdämpfer oder Boxxer World Cup) gemacht.
Bitte bitte postet nix wenn ihr es nicht wirklich wisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freezer01 (1. Januar 2010)

also soll ich jetz ne neue feder in den dämpfer un die gabel reinhauen oda net???


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2010)

freezer01 schrieb:


> also soll ich jetz ne neue feder in den dämpfer un die gabel reinhauen oda net???



Wenn die mitgelieferten nicht passen ja.
Wenn das Bike neu gekauft wird, gleich passende Federn einbauen lassen. Das machen gute Bikeshops/Lieferanten kostenlos.
Gewicht angeben (inkl. aller Ausrüstung = Helm, Brustpanzer, Schuhe etc.)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Januar 2010)

was ist denn jetzt mit den Live-Bildern??


----------



## IBKer (1. Januar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt mit den Live-Bildern??



lies das mal  : 





ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Es kommen bald Reallife bilder die euch umhauen werden versprochen. Geduldet euch noch 1-2 Wochen da dann die neue, hammergeile website draussen ist!
> 
> Die jungs haben sehr viel arbeit in die website gesteckt, und ich konnte schon mal einen blick drauf werfen. Gedultet euch einfach noch ein wenig.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Januar 2010)

Ok sorry ope.
wieder was gelernt 


dann musst du dich aber schonmal frauf einstellen 60-70 euro oder weiß ich was die federn kosten mehr zu investieren. Weil yt macht das nicht standartmäßig.


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> dann musst du dich aber schonmal frauf einstellen 60-70 euro oder weiß ich was die federn kosten mehr zu investieren. Weil yt macht das nicht standartmäßig.



Das sollte eigentlich kostenfrei dazu gehören, bei Rose, Canyon etc. gehört das auch dazu. Bei einem guten Händler selbstredend ...


----------



## Slash_93 (1. Januar 2010)

Canyon verlangt dafür meiner Meinung nach keinen gerechten Preis  Und der gute alte Händler wird was den Service angeht immer die Nase vorn haben.


----------



## aynis82 (1. Januar 2010)

hat jemand ne ahnung mit was für einer dämpferfeder das bike ausgeliefert wird ?!

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Januar 2010)

@IBKer: ja, ich hab das schon gelesen, nur wollte ich eher etwas genauere Infos haben, zB wann genau und so.
tut mir Leid, da habe ich mich echt bisschen zu knapp ausgedrückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. Januar 2010)

In der gabel ist meines wissens die gleiche feder bei allen modellen verbaut (nicht sicher)

Im hinterbau aber defenitiv verschiedene federn.
Ich glaube bei M 450er  bei L 500er   bei S 400er

könnte aber auch 350 400 450 sein.


Ich frag nochmal nach.


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> In der gabel ist meines wissens die gleiche feder bei allen modellen verbaut (nicht sicher)
> 
> Im hinterbau aber defenitiv verschiedene federn.
> Ich glaube bei M 450er  bei L 500er   bei S 400er
> ...



Bei OEM Gabeln ist meist die mittlere Feder verbaut.
Beim after market Modell der Boxxer sind alle 3 Federn dabei.


----------



## aynis82 (2. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> In der gabel ist meines wissens die gleiche feder bei allen modellen verbaut (nicht sicher)
> 
> Im hinterbau aber defenitiv verschiedene federn.
> Ich glaube bei M 450er  bei L 500er   bei S 400er
> ...



wieviel hub hat der dämpfer überhaupt ?
danke

aynis82


----------



## Bls (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
werde mir wohl demnächst das Noton Freeride bestellen. 
Bin bei der Geometrie nicht soo fit. 
Bin 1,82m groß und würde aktuell zum M tendieren, damit die beweglichkeit noch gut ist. 
Meinung dazu? 

gruß!


----------



## freezer01 (2. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Wenn die mitgelieferten nicht passen ja.
> Wenn das Bike neu gekauft wird, gleich passende Federn einbauen lassen. Das machen gute Bikeshops/Lieferanten kostenlos.
> Gewicht angeben (inkl. aller Ausrüstung = Helm, Brustpanzer, Schuhe etc.)


ok aba woran erkenn ich welche feder ich brauch un ob sie passn oda net???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn Freezer draufsteht paßt sie........

Ne war Spaß, schreib´ denen doch einfach und gebe Dein Gewicht an.


die werden dann die passende einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (2. Januar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werde mir wohl demnächst das Noton Freeride bestellen.
> Bin bei der Geometrie nicht soo fit.
> Bin 1,82m groß und würde aktuell zum M tendieren, damit die beweglichkeit noch gut ist.
> ...



hmm...wenn du mehr touren fahren willst würdeich L nehmen und wenn du mehr slopestyle/park fahren willst würde ich größe M nehmen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. Januar 2010)

@Kröte

die bauen keine ein.
muss selbst erledigt werden.

@freezer

Wie du das merkst?!
Drauf setzen, druckstufen ganz raus. wenns dann bei fahren zu hart ist ( du den federweg nicht ordentlich nutzt) dann muss ne weichere rein.

Oder du gehst auf die seite von Rock shox und gugst in den tabellen zu Boxxert und vivid 5.1.

edit:
Boxxer

63 kg Silber 
63-72 kg Gelb 
72-81 kg Rot 
81-90 kg Blau
>90    kg Schwarze

(e) Feder.

Standart mäßig ist die Rote drin.


Wenn du 66 Kilo wiegst dann besorg dir ne Gelbe.

Und die federhärte für den hinterbau sag ich dir nächste woche.
Da weiß ich nicht genau wie man das berechnet bzw. ungefähr festlegt.

Ope!?
Bei 66 kilo?


----------



## haha (2. Januar 2010)

hab heute mal das play begutachten dürfen. ist seinen preis tats. wert. schöne geo, gut ausgestattet, für den preis absolut zu empfehlen.
lediglich der dämpfer ist müll und die weissen laufräder nicht nach meinem geschmack. ansonsten auch optisch im gegensatz zu den anderen YT s sehr schön.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @Kröte
> 
> die bauen keine ein.
> muss selbst erledigt werden.
> ...



Wichtig ist jedoch auch das Verhältnis, 3:1,  oder wie auch immer.

Ausprobieren ist die beste Lösung.

Der *Andre´*hat es auch so gemacht.


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

Mannomann ............

Um die richtige Federhärte zu bestimmen muß man *den SAG* (Negativfederweg) messen. Dieser sollte ca. 30% des gesamten Hubes am Dämpfer ausmachen.
Dazu zieht man alle Bikeklamotten an inklusive Helm.
Jetzt den Dämpferpuffer an den Dämpfer schieben.
 Dann steigt man vorsichtig auf das Bike (ohne wippeln). Am besten einen Kollegen zum Halten dazuholen. Dann geht man in Fahrposition (stehend, is wohl klar). Anschliessend vorsichtig absteigen. 
Nun messt ihr den Abstand vom Dämpfer zum Puffer. Bei einem Dämpfer von 222mm Einbaulänge und 70mm Hub sollten es 21mm sein.
Habt ihr weniger ist die Feder zu hart, ist der Dämpfer mehr als 21mm eingesackt ist die Feder zu weich.

*So und nicht anders macht man das.*


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Mannomann ............
> 
> Um die richtige Federhärte zu bestimmen muß man *den SAG* (Negativfederweg) messen. Dieser sollte ca. 30% des gesamten Hubes am Dämpfer ausmachen.
> Dazu zieht man alle Bikeklamotten an inklusive Helm.
> ...



der weg des dämpfers ist nicht gleich der weg des hinterbaues!
wenn der dämpfer zur hälfte eingefedert ist heisst das nicht das es in der hälfte des ferderweges ist. (ist ja kein yeti 303 oder en last!)


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> der weg des dämpfers ist nicht gleich der weg des hinterbaues!
> wenn der dämpfer zur hälfte eingefedert ist heisst das nicht das es in der hälfte des ferderweges ist. (ist ja kein yeti 303 oder en last!)



Der SAG wird aber am Dämpfer gemessen.
Da gibts nix dran zu rütteln.
Wenn der Dämpfer also 70mm Hub hat passen 21mm SAG, punkt aus.


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Der SAG wird aber am Dämpfer gemessen.
> Da gibts nix dran zu rütteln.
> Wenn der Dämpfer also 70mm Hub hat passen 21mm SAG, punkt aus.



bitte nicht! wird er nicht!


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> bitte nicht! wird er nicht!



Bitte wieviele Anleitungen soll ich dir posten???
So mit Bildern und so .....
*
So als Beispiel: MTB Rider Magazin Ausgabe Oktober 2009 Seite 54 .....
Teil 2 für Fortgeschrittene Ausgabe November 2009 Seite 56*
Schreib' einfach besser nix als Schwachsinn


----------



## abstrus (2. Januar 2010)

Oh mein Gott ist das spannend
Ein Duell zwischen Giani und Ope!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

es geht hier nicht um eine anleitung.
der sag wird bis auf einige ausnahmen nicht am dämpfer gemessen!
denn der ferderweg ist nicht linear zum 'federweg des dämpfers'!


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht um eine anleitung.
> der sag wird bis auf einige ausnahmen nicht am dämpfer gemessen!
> denn der *ferder*weg ist nicht linear zum 'federweg des dämpfers'!



Doch, es ging hier um eine Anleitung den richtigen SAG festzustellen.

Und das wird so gemacht wie ich es beschrieben habe.
Ansonsten müssen alle Profis ihren SAG nochmal nach deiner Methode (wie auch immer die funktioniert) neu einstellen.
Sogar die Bikehersteller, und Dämpfer Tuner geben das so vor.

Wieviele Links dazu möchtest du hier gepostet haben um dich lächerlich zu machen?

ferderweg, was ist das?


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Januar 2010)

Haha Ope und Giani sind echt geil aber Ope hat rechthaha xD


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

@ ope. ganz eine andere frage die aber auch zu diesem team gehört.

nehmen wir jetzt mal den hinterbau eines kona stabs (der ist einfach man kann es sich gut vorstellen)
die hintere achse dreht sich ja um das lager bei der befestigung am rahmen (wie ein 1/4 eines kreises) kannst du mir soweit folgen, weiss nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (2. Januar 2010)

Aber in jeder Anleitung zum Sag einstellen 
wird es so beschrieben wie bei Ope.
Und was machst du bei deiner Gabel???


----------



## MTB Rider93 (2. Januar 2010)

Bin überigens am 31.12.2009
das First Love gefahren...also
wenn ich Geld hätt und kleiner wäre
dann würd ich es mir direkt holen.


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

bei der gabel kannst du es genau so machen!

beim dämpfer nicht, über die ganze konstruktion ist es nicht mehr linear


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> @ ope. ganz eine andere frage die aber auch zu diesem *team* gehört.
> 
> nehmen wir jetzt mal den hinterbau eines kona stabs (der ist einfach man kann es sich gut vorstellen)
> die hintere achse dreht sich ja um das lager bei der befestigung am rahmen (wie ein 1/4 eines kreises) kannst du mir soweit folgen, weiss nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll!



Du meinst zu disem Thema .... denke ich?

Kona = Abgestützter Eingelenker
Hinterrad bewegt sich also auf einer Kreisbahn, ja stimmt.
Und?

Was hat das ganze mit Linearität zu tun?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (2. Januar 2010)

Gut, aber dann verstehe ich nicht wieso
alle Anleitungen die ich gefunden habe
auch von etablierten Bike-Magazins?
Und wie Ope bereits sagte sämtliche Händler etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (2. Januar 2010)

hi ich bins freezer01 mein account wurd aus irgnd nem grund gesperrt un ich musst mir nen neuen machn...also hab ich det jetz richtig verstanden das ich den federweg oder härtegrad des dämpfers nur mit hilfe von sonem dämpferkuchen oda so was rausfind???und zu der gelben feder is det gewicht jetz mit oda ohne brustpanzer helm und so wat zu nehmen???


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

Don't feed the Troll .... oder so vielleicht?


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

ok ja genau das meine ich jetzt nehmen wir mal den mitleren tel des feder wegs und den oberen.
im oberen teil bewegt sich die hintere achse noch leicht mehr zum rahmen (eigentlich nimt der abstand der achse zum rahmen stehtig ab).

d.h. der dämpfer ist z.b. bei 150mm (eingefedert, des ferderweges) nicht auf 75 % seines federweges


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> hi ich bins freezer01 mein account wurd aus irgnd nem grund gesperrt un ich musst mir nen neuen machn...also hab ich det jetz richtig verstanden das ich den federweg oder härtegrad des dämpfers nur mit hilfe von sonem dämpferkuchen oda so was rausfind???und zu der gelben feder is det gewicht jetz mit oda ohne brustpanzer helm und so wat zu nehmen???



Habe genau beschrieben wie es geht. Falls du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast mach' dich im Internet schlau. Google hilft .....


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> ok ja genau das meine ich jetzt nehmen wir mal den mitleren tel des feder wegs und den oberen.
> im oberen teil bewegt sich die hintere achse noch leicht mehr zum rahmen (eigentlich nimt der abstand der achse zum rahmen stehtig ab).
> 
> d.h. der dämpfer ist z.b. bei 150mm (eingefedert, des ferderweges) nicht auf 75 % seines federweges



Der Abstand zwischen HR-Achse und Drehpunkt ist bei einem abgestützten Eingelenkern sowie bei Eingelenkern immer gleich.
-----> Kreisbahn ..........

Drolliger Troll .... oder doch arme Wurst?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> hi ich bins freezer01 mein account wurd aus irgnd nem grund gesperrt un ich musst mir nen neuen machn...also hab ich det jetz richtig verstanden das ich den federweg oder härtegrad des dämpfers nur mit hilfe von sonem dämpferkuchen oda so was rausfind???und zu der gelben feder is det gewicht jetz mit oda ohne brustpanzer helm und so wat zu nehmen???



Natürlich ohne alles - oder fährst du etwa nicht nackt im Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

ja du meinst vom dreh punkt ich vom ganzen rahmen (mache wie einen horizotalen und einen wertikalen strich)


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> ja du meinst vom dreh punkt ich vom ganzen rahmen (mache wie einen horizotalen und einen wertikalen strich)



Vergiss es einfach.
So wie ich es beschrieben habe wird es schon immer praktiziert und es ist *RICHTIG!!!*

*Oder willst du hier behaupten alle Racer und erfahrenen Schrauber die hier anwesend sind (auch die des Mountainbike Rider Magazins, der Freeride oder der Dirt) sind zu blöd den SAG richtig einzustellen.*

*Dann;* Mach bitte im DDD Forum einen Fred dazu auf ..................

Ich freue mich auf das was du dort dann um die Ohren gehauen bekommst


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2010)

Was giani vielleicht versucht zu sagen: das Übersetzungsverhältnis muss nicht zwingend konstant sein. 

Nichtsdestotrotz wird der SAG wie beschrieben eingestellt


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Was giani vielleicht versucht zu sagen: das Übersetzungsverhältnis muss nicht zwingend konstant sein.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz wird der SAG wie beschrieben eingestellt



Das das Ü-Verhältnis nicht zwingend konstant ist weiss ich auch.
Da hat er ja Recht.
Aber darum gehts hier nicht.

*Hier gehts darum;* Wie stelle ich meinen SAG richtig ein. Schluß aus ....


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

dann lies doch bitte mal alles durch und schau von was ich immer geschrieben habe!


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> dann lies doch bitte mal alles durch und schau von was ich immer geschrieben habe!



*Fail!!!*

Die von mir beantwortete Frage kam von User Freezer. 
Diese lautete: wie stellt er seinen SAG ein um u.A. festzustellen welche Feder er braucht. 
Das habe ich korrekt beantwortet. 
Du hast planlos dazwischen gepostet.
Wenn du dich mit Hinterbau Kinematik befassen willst, dann mache dafür einen eigenen Fred auf. Ich glaube aber das dich das Thema schnell überfordern wird.

Im übrigen haben weder das Last Herb noch das Yeti 303 ein Ü-Verhältnis von 1:1   
Wie du hier geschrieben hast ....



giani schrieb:


> der weg des dämpfers ist nicht gleich der weg des hinterbaues!
> wenn der dämpfer zur hälfte eingefedert ist heisst das nicht das es in der hälfte des ferderweges ist. (ist ja kein yeti 303 oder en last!)


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

ich habe die letzte saison so viel leute gesehen die es nach dieser metode gemacht haben. einige hatten fast 50% sag weil sie sich mit den bikes und dem hinterbau nicht beschäftigt haben. bei diesem bike sind noch keine genaueren angaben zum verhältnis des dämpfers zum federweg drausen, d. h. du kannst mal gar keine sicher richtigen angaben zum sag machen!


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

Er kapierts einfach nicht ...........
Das Maß der Dinge ist der *SAG am DÄMPFER* ....
Um ein Bike einzustellen .....

Das TuEs ist ein Viergelenker (wie das Demo, oder ein Big Hit oder ein Norco .....)
Die Hersteller dieser Bikes geben das Messen des SAG genau so vor wie ich es beschrieben habe.
Oder haben die Hersteller auch alle keine Ahnung???


----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben weder das Last Herb noch das Yeti 303 ein Ü-Verhältnis von 1:1
> Wie du hier geschrieben hast ....



hast es wohl nicht richtig verstanden oder habe es halt falsch erklärt was auch immer.

sag mir bitte irgend ein dh bike das eine verhältnis von 1:1 hat das was ich mal gehört habe sind 1:2 oder so


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

Du hast es genau so geschrieben.
Deiner Aussage nach haben das Herb und das Yeti ein Übersetzungsverhältniss von 1:1.

Ich denke dann hast du wohl was "falsch erklärt".

*Nun ist's aber gut.
Denn hier gehts um YT Bikes.*
Und auch Fragen die User dazu haben.
Nicht um deine Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giani (2. Januar 2010)

so wie man bei dieser bikemarke sehen kann wird der sag am tazächlichen federweg bemesen 
http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=58&sublayout=bikeanimations

(und wegen den 2 dämpfern, habe dieses genommen da man es schön ablesen kann, hat auch noch andere normale!)


----------



## Bls (2. Januar 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> hmm...wenn du mehr touren fahren willst würdeich L nehmen und wenn du mehr slopestyle/park fahren willst würde ich größe M nehmen.



hey,
hatte eigentlich vor beides zu fahren. wobei ich aber die meiste zeit auf strecken unterwegssein werde und nur ab und zu mal ne tour fahren möchte.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2010)

, oh Gott, was macht das Hinterrad für eine Bewegung, sieht aus als würde es austreten.

Nee, sowas will ich nicht.

Lieber etwas ruhiges wie meine Sau .


----------



## Ope (2. Januar 2010)

giani schrieb:


> so wie man bei dieser bikemarke sehen kann wird der sag am tazächlichen federweg bemesen
> http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=58&sublayout=bikeanimations
> 
> (und wegen den 2 dämpfern, habe dieses genommen da man es schön ablesen kann, hat auch noch andere normale!)



*Hör jetzt endlich mit deiner S c h e i s s e schwätzerei auf!!!*
Mach' nen extra Fred dafür auf.

*Bei Bikes, die eine 4-Gelenkhinterbau, einen Eingelenker, oder einen abgestützen Eingelenker haben wird der SAG gemessen wie ich es beschrieben habe. TuES = 4 Gelenker.*

Das Corsair ist ein VPP Bike, dort gibt der Hersteller den empfohlenen SAG vor. *Damit haben wir es in **DIESEM FRED* *aber nicht zu tun, **kapiert???*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

@Giani

Wow,
du hast wirklich so wenig ahnung, das glaub ich ja bald nicht mahr


----------



## abstrus (3. Januar 2010)

Und das war der Finishing Move von Ope!
Nein ernsthaft, das hat doch keinen Sinn, macht das per pm aus


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

abstrus schrieb:


> Und das war der Finishing Move von Ope!
> Nein ernsthaft, das hat doch keinen Sinn, macht das per pm aus



Ich mache gar nichts aus, auch nicht per PN.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir überlegt bei meinem 09er Noton
von Luft auf Stahl umzusteigen. Was meint
ihr dazu? Sinnvoll oder soll ich es lassen?


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir überlegt bei meinem 09er Noton
> von Luft auf Stahl umzusteigen. Was meint
> ihr dazu? Sinnvoll oder soll ich es lassen?



Was willst du damit bezwecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre lieber Feder aber ich schließe aus deinem
post das dabei wenig Sinn ist oder


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch sofort von ATA auf pike umgestiegen, da meine ATA im a**** war (8cm federweg)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Warum sollen sie das per PN ausmachen?!

Hier hat man wenigstens was zu lachen 



Ich glaub es einfach nicht!


----------



## FreezerJ (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab ne frage also soll ich jetz mein gewicht mit oder ohne helm,safetyjacket,usw. nehmen oda ohne???


----------



## der Digge (3. Januar 2010)

so wie du üblicherweise Rad fährst.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

das sind 1-2 kilo, das macht net soviel aus.

Aber ziehs mal an.
Ruf einfach beim Markus an und frag den was du bei deinem gewicht für ne feder brauchst, was soll das geschiss hier.?!

Hier seine Nummer: 09191 736 3050


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage also soll ich jetz mein gewicht mit oder ohne helm,safetyjacket,usw. nehmen oda ohne???


*
Nochmal zum langsam mitlesen, extra für dich freezer!!!*

*Mit allem!!!*


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber Feder aber ich schließe aus deinem
> post das dabei wenig Sinn ist oder



Du würdest dir unnötiges Gewicht ans Bike packen, der Roco Air bietet doch eine gute Performance.
Eigentlich macht es keinen Sinn, ja.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Du kannst dir nen DHX 5.0 Air reinhauen.
Und ne 36


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

pn wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Was?


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

war nur ein scherz 
also ich find die luft dämpfer/gabel *******... meine ATA war gleich am anfang im arsch und letzte woch hat sich der dämpfer auch verabschiedet...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Marzocchi halt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Schaut mal in mein Album herein.
Wird euch freuen


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

stimmt kann auch sein ^^
aber fox ist zu teuer ind rs gibts kein luftdämpfer oder?


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Du kannst dir nen DHX 5.0 Air reinhauen.
> Und ne 36



Er wollte auf einen *FEDER*dämpfer umsteigen, nicht auf einen anderen Luftdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Jaa ich weiß aber luft ist doch wohl leichter und die von mir genannten parts tuns besser als die standart parts am alten noton.


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

dann halt n vivid 5.1 ist zwar dann 500 gramm schwerer aber ist preis/leistung besser wie fox dhx 5.0 (finde ich)


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Schaut mal in mein Album herein.
> Wird euch freuen



Das Bild findet man auch auf der HP, na und?


----------



## IBKer (3. Januar 2010)

hier das bild damit man nicht immer ins Album klicken muss


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

ich finds geil, außer der sattel, aber die waren ja letztes jahr auch nicht besonders schön


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Aber ope... die seite ist doch noch gar nicht draußen mensch.
das ist top secret


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

jetzt habt ihr uns neugirig gemacht 

gibts auch schon foto's vom play?


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Aber ope... die seite ist doch noch gar nicht draußen mensch.
> das ist top secret



Ist sie doch ....... google machts möglich ..........
Schon seit 4 Tagen .......
Dafür das du sooooo gute Kontakte hast bist du aber schlecht informiert 
Hab gegoogelt und hatte das Bild drauf, müsste jetzt aber suchen.
Evtl. haben sie die Seite zur Probe hochgeladen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Pssscht ope.
Mensch das bestellsystem ist noch nicht fertig!
wenn jetzt die seite rauskommt und es bestellen 100 leute gibts ein problem. Mach denn post grad weg bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Pssscht ope.
> Mensch das bestellsystem ist noch nicht fertig!
> wenn jetzt die seite rauskommt und es bestellen 100 leute gibts ein problem. Mach denn post grad weg bitte.



Dann sollen sie die Seite off nehmen so lange .... 
Über Google kommt da jeder drauf.
Da machen die "drei Hansel" hier den Bock ned fett.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

sie ist gar nicht in Google


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

wollt ich grad sagen... ob ich zu blöd bin dass ich da mal son bild find xD


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

Na dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

wieviel yt-bikes werden eig. hergestellt(z.b. noton)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (3. Januar 2010)

die stückzahl der produzierten bikes. ob es 1000 Notons/tues's sind oder nur 50


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung...
schon ein paar denke ich


----------



## Bls (3. Januar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> hey,
> hatte eigentlich vor beides zu fahren. wobei ich aber die meiste zeit auf strecken unterwegssein werde und nur ab und zu mal ne tour fahren möchte.




ist leider untergegangen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. Januar 2010)

geiles Bild!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

@Bls

wie groß bist du nochmal?
Und wie alt wegen wachstum?


----------



## Bls (3. Januar 2010)

1,82m, 20 Jahre alt. Wachsen werd ich also hoffentlich nichtmehr


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Dann bist du so groß wie ich...
hmm...  Ruf am besten mal an und lass dir deine größe empfehlen. Hier im forum weis das keiner ganz genau da die bikes noch nicht draussen sind.
Hier die nummer:

09191 736 3050


----------



## IBKer (3. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mir so die Geometry Daten anschaue würde ich für dich doch das M empfehlen. Aber wie Rommerzghost schon geschrieben hat ruf einfach mal dort an


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Schaut in mein album da hab ich ne größen tabelle fürs tues und noton.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Januar 2010)

Bitteschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (3. Januar 2010)

2 Fragen habe ich noch übrig..

1. Bei beiden Tues Modellen stehen die selben Reifen, allerdings ist auf den Bildern am FR ein Maxxis Reifen.
Was stimmt nun?

2. Wie sehr schränkt denn eine Doppelbrücke ein im Vergleich zu der Singlecrown. Nach dem neuen Bild reizt mich die Boxxer schon gewaltig und 200mm hinten/vorne machen mehr Sinn als vorne nur 180. Aber ich möchte nicht nur in der Falllinie runterprügeln sondern auch verspielte Trails fahren ohne Nachteile.
Bestellt hab ich mir das Tues FR, bin aber wieder unsicher


----------



## MTB Rider93 (3. Januar 2010)

Hey
also zu 1. kann ich nix sagen.
Beim 2. 
Ich bin kein Experte.... aber was willst du denn fahren ich denke die
200mm v/h sind zum richtigen downhillen gemacht....
mit der FR Version ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht ganz so extrem
also sprich leichte Uphills und Freeriden...
korrigiert mich wenn ich stuss rede...


----------



## IBKer (3. Januar 2010)

ich würde es so definieren: DC Gabel für richtiges DH geprügle. SC für verspieltes fahren wo man auch mal par tricks ala X-up machen kann/will und halt für verspielte Trails. 

Uphills würde ich nicht empfehlen vorallem die Geometry ist ja die gleiche wie bei der DC Gabel.


----------



## Loddz (3. Januar 2010)

Ja die üblichen Sachen wie "DH = Downhill Racen .. FR = Tricksen, verspieltere Trails" kennt man ja. 

Mir geht es nur darum zu wissen wieviel eingeschränkter man mit der Boxxer ist im Lenken auf engen Trails abseits vom Bikepark.
- Muss ich dann einfach öfter das Hinterrad versetzen als bisher?
- Werden Balancesituationen schwierig wenn man gewohnt ist vorne mit dem Rad stark auszuschlagen um das Gleichgewicht zu halten?

200mm v/h machen für mich einfach mehr Sinn als vorne weniger. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sprechen für die Boxxer und 100Euro Aufpreis sind verlockend. Damit ist man für den gröbsten Downhill gerüstet.
Aber ich fahre auch gerne auf abgelegenen Alpentrails, die schnell mal enge Kehren haben und Wendigkeit verlangen. Einerseits habe ich dafür mein All Mountain Fully aber für sehr harte Abfahrten wäre viel Federweg angenehmer.

Fazit der Frage: Überwiegen für euch die Vorteile (Federweg, Reserven, Einstellungen) im Einsatz ausserhalb vom Bikepark auf Trails mehr als die Nachteile (kein großer Lenkeinschlag). Oder anders forumuliert: Bekommt man eventuell schnell Probleme bei der Wendigkeit oder ist das nur eine Frage der Fahrtechnik (für den Otto-Normal-Bergabfahrer)


----------



## IBKer (3. Januar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Ja die üblichen Sachen wie "DH = Downhill Racen .. FR = Tricksen, verspieltere Trails" kennt man ja.
> 
> Mir geht es nur darum zu wissen wieviel eingeschränkter man mit der Boxxer ist im Lenken auf engen Trails abseits vom Bikepark.
> - Muss ich dann einfach öfter das Hinterrad versetzen als bisher?
> ...



also ich fahre bei uns in Tirol viele Hochtouren in den Alpen und da auch mit Leuten die Dopllebrücken fahren und so enge kurven das du den einschlag wirklich brauchst findet man sehr selten. Und in den Alpen gibt es sehr enge kurven. 
und einmal mehr hinterradversetezn finde ich auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Loddz,

der Lenkeinschlag der Boxxer ist nicht allzu begrenzt. Wenn es sehr eng wird musst du auch bei einer single crown Forke das Hinterrad versetzen.
Willst du allerdings barspins, x-ups etc. machen bleibt dir nur die single crown.
Ich komme mit der Boxxer auch enge Trails runter ohne Ärger.
Gewicht und Geo ändern sich so gut wie gar nicht.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Loddz (4. Januar 2010)

Okay danke für die Hilfe! FR ist in DH umbestellt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Januar 2010)

Auf dem FR sind die Maxxis Ardent glaub ich drauf.
Und ufm DH die kenda Nevegal.

Edit:

hast dus einfach so umbestellt oder was?


----------



## Slash_93 (4. Januar 2010)

Das kann man dir nicht wirklich sagen, vom Gefühl her bin ich der Meinung, dass die Totem bei dir besser aufgehoben ist. Die 2 cm FW spürst du auch nicht. Von der Geometrie her wird sich auch nciht viel verändern und die Totem läuft auf jeden Fall sehr gut, ich bin von der neuen Boxxer nicht alzu angetan und es scheint mehr zu geben, die ganz und gar nicht zufrieden sind. Letztendlich musst du es selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Januar 2010)

mal abgesehen von der Funktion hat die Toten auch einfach eine hammergeile Optik...


----------



## Loddz (4. Januar 2010)

Ja ich habe es einfach umbestellt.. Muss mich aber jetzt bis April gedulden und nicht schon im Januar. Aber bis dahin gibt es immerhin genügend Erfahrungsberichte.. Sowohl über das Rad selbst als auch über die Probleme bei der Boxxer. Die sind hoffentlich schon alle aus der 2. Generation und entsprechend funktionsfähig.


----------



## aynis82 (4. Januar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> ... bis April gedulden ...



oh ja wasn verdammter mist ick hatte mich schon so auf ende januar gefreut und nun dis 

aynis82


----------



## Slash_93 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würd die Boxxer ehrlich gesagt verticken und ne bewährte und einfach tolle RC2X reinhauen und wär glücklich


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Januar 2010)

rc2x  Marzocchi? 888?

Bist du des wahnsins?


----------



## Ope (4. Januar 2010)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Ich würd die Boxxer ehrlich gesagt verticken und ne bewährte und einfach tolle RC2X reinhauen und wär glücklich



Ich würde mir die nie einbauen, weil schwer und auch nicht ohne Macken.

Die dann ausgelieferten Bikes haben mängelfreie Gabeln, also die schon überarbeitete Version.
Da könnt ihr sicher sein.
Bikes kommen ja frühestens April ..... so laut User ROMMERZGHOST ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Januar 2010)

mal so am Rande; steht denn schon ein genaues Lieferdatum fest? So als Frage an die Insider, weil ich habe vom 25.1. bis zum 5.1. Praktikum und wohne solange woanders...
jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Fahrrad ich mitnehmen soll, also ob mein Tues FR dann schon da ist.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Januar 2010)

Anrufen, Fragen 

Holst du dein fahrrad dort ab oder lässt du es dir zusenden?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Januar 2010)

wollt eigentlich vorbeischaun, aber die Entfernung is dann doch ein wenig weit und im Winter bis nach Bayern... naja 
ja, ich denke, ich schreib mal ne Mail oder ruf an, danke.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Januar 2010)

Np.


----------



## user_1024 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht's denn mit einem Bild vom Noton aus? Die von der Homepage kenne ich, aber gibts davon auch schon etwas Neues? Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie es in Größe L aussieht. Bin gespannt...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. Januar 2010)

ob in S,M,L da sieht man keinen unterschied optisch. Das macht 2-3 cm aus oder sowas...

Bilder kommen wenn die neue Homepage online ist. Müsste jetzt bald soweit sein.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Januar 2010)

hab heute eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen und es steht kein Liefertermin fest....


----------



## Fabi77 (6. Januar 2010)

,


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Januar 2010)

Nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Januar 2010)

Nö, ist meine Sache !


----------



## der Digge (6. Januar 2010)

Nö


----------



## Slash_93 (6. Januar 2010)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> hi ich bins nochmal  ich habe nochmal eine frage:
> ich wollte wissen ob man die gabel die in dem tues fr verbaut ist ( ist doch die" Rock Shox Totem Coil" oder ??)   welches model ist das (also aus welchem Jahr ob 2009 oder 2010 ) und ob man die runterstellen kann ???
> 
> danke schon mal



 Könntest du endlich mal aufhören hier herumzuspammen? Auf der Hompage hättest du nachlesen können, dass die Totem verbaut ist und es dürfte auch kein alzu großer Aufwand sein herauszufinden, dass diese Totem nicht absenkbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Januar 2010)

:d, ............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Januar 2010)

Mensch Gerd das D hinter dem Doppelpunkt Schreibt man groß!


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Januar 2010)

@ slash




sorry  is ja gut ich habe es eben auch gesehn!


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Januar 2010)

stimmt das  das die bikes die jetzt bestellt werden erst im märz geliefert werden


----------



## Bls (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn es da steht wird das wohl auch so sein, oder?


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Januar 2010)

steht da ja nicht genau
weil ich brauche s und das is nicht aus verkauft weil die l räder sind dann erst wieder im aprill da  

und ich habe mich schlau gemacht  und ie haben mir gesagt das ich dan die 2 rutsche an beiks kriege und die kommen erst im märz raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9Toad1 (7. Januar 2010)

frag einfach mal die jungs die beissen nicht


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Januar 2010)

grad gemacht


----------



## Loddz (7. Januar 2010)

Wieviele blöde Fragen willst du hier denn noch stellen? Entschuldige bei allem Respekt, aber du siehst doch genau was auf der Website steht - welche Größen ab wann lieferbar sind. Und mehr können wir hier auch nicht wissen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Januar 2010)

aber wenn ich schon bestellt habe, dürfte ich doch die erste Lieferung bekommen, oder??
weil das schockt mich grad!


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Januar 2010)

ok ich halt die klappe


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Januar 2010)

ich bin aber sehr gespannt auf die neue Website!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Januar 2010)

@wildsau im Bild 

Ja du bekommst noch eins.
Wenn du bestellt hast als noch nicht ausverkauft war bekommst du eins.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm, wenn bei mir alle Stricke reißen................


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2010)

@Gerd

wie jetzt? Neues?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Januar 2010)

@boo 
danke, jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt!


----------



## FreezerJ (8. Januar 2010)

ok mich schockt det auch grad nen bissl...also wenn ich mir das dhler bestell un auf der website steht das det in gr. s ende januar geliefert werden kann,kommt det dann auch ende januar oder im märz laut fabi77???


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Januar 2010)

Also mir geht diese geballte Inkompitenz von gewissen Usern hier derart auf den Sack, dass ich so eben beschlossen habe meine enorme Kompitez hier nicht mehr kund zu geben. Dieses sinlose gespamme  

Wenn ihr Fabi77 gesteinigt habt meldet euch, dann schau ich mal wieder vorbei.


----------



## zonensatan (8. Januar 2010)

*stein auf fabi werf*


----------



## FreezerJ (8. Januar 2010)

@rommerzghost  
aba auf der seite steht net ob es ausverkauft is oda net da steht nur liferbar ab januar/oder märz


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Januar 2010)

alter.

Da steht Short Lieferbar ab Ende Januar 2010 | Medium + Long wieder lieferbar ab Ende März 2010

Raffst dus nicht oder was?

Ihr müsst auch lesen 


Wenn da steht Short lieferbar ab Ende Januar heißt das wenn du jetzt eins bestellst bekommst dus noch Im Januar/Februar! Das gilt für S

Bei M und L muss man sich noch bis März gedulden da dann die 2te Charge bikes kommt!!!


----------



## Fabi77 (8. Januar 2010)

ja ok hab mich selbst gesteinigt  bin jetzt leise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Januar 2010)

@Slash warum hast du einen Fetisch für alte, schwere Gabeln?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Januar 2010)

Weil er da etwas zum " rumheben " hat......


----------



## Loddz (8. Januar 2010)

Langsam glaube ich die Kiddies hier können weder lesen, noch zum Teil richtig Deutsch schreiben...geschweige denn nachdenken. Was ist denn so unverständlich daran, dass ein Bike ab April lieferbar ist?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Januar 2010)

Das weiß ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Januar 2010)

Er hat sich selbst gesteinigt  (Nein, kein Kommentar dazu!)

Weil eine alte Marzocchi abgesehen vom Gewicht immer funktioniert und sich verdammt geil fahren lässt, selbst ne Fox 40 läuft nicht besser als ne Monster und im Vergleich zu ner RC2X ist die abgesehen vom Gewicht auch nciht besser und einer RC2X ist vom Gewicht her 400g mehr wiegt.


----------



## FreezerJ (8. Januar 2010)

so was ich dachte slash wollt sich raushalten???^^
aba ich glaub det geht schon klaa wenn sich fabi selbst steinigt...obwohl er ja eigl. gesagt hatte das ihr ihn(fabi77) steinigen solltet...naja auch egal jetz kann er uns mit seiner fachlichen kompetenz weiter helfen^^


----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2010)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Weil eine alte Marzocchi abgesehen vom Gewicht immer funktioniert und sich verdammt geil fahren lässt, selbst ne Fox 40 läuft nicht besser als ne Monster und im Vergleich zu ner RC2X ist die abgesehen vom Gewicht auch nciht besser und einer RC2X ist vom Gewicht her 400g mehr wiegt.



Ich liebe diese Pauschalaussagen!!!
Wie viele Gabeln und vor allem welche bist du denn schon so alle gefahren?


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Pauschalaussagen!!!
> Wie viele Gabeln und vor allem welche bist du denn schon so alle gefahren?




Ich geb ja zu, dass ich das jetzt unheimlich pauschalisiert habe  Ich bin die besagten Gabeln alle schon gefahren, auch wenn nicht an meinem Rad, aufgrund meines 1,5" Steuersatzes.

Wir sollten beachten, dass wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen haben. Du fährst ein Demo, das gute 16 Kilo wiegt und sehr raceorientiert ist. Ich hingegen bin extrem Technikverliebt und finde dann an einer Shiver mehr gefallen als an einer Boxxer WC. Dazu kommt dann natürlich auch noch, dass eine Shiver, RC2X oder eine Monster extrem gut funktioniert.

Es muss letztendlich auch nicht immer nachvollziehbar sein, es gibt auch genügend, die nicht nachvolziehen können, weshalb ich schon mit 16 einen Käfer gekauft habe und dafür bald so viel Geld ausgebe, dass ich mir einen neuen Kleinwagen kaufen könnte. Das alles für ein bald 40 Jahre altes Auto der einfachsten Bauart


----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2010)

Käfer ist geil 
Ich muß jetzt an meinen alten Samba Bus denken .....

Aber zurück zu den Gabeln .....
Ich bestreite nicht das die Shiver oder die Monster gut funktionieren. Habe ja selbst lange eine Shiver gehabt (siehe Album).
*Aber sie funktionieren nicht besser (oder schlechter) als andere Gabeln.*
Aber es gibt Rahmen/Gabel Paarungen die absolut keinen Sinn machen.
Und das TuEs 2010 DH ist eher race-orientiert daher eine Race Gabel.
Am FR kommt die Totem wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Januar 2010)

Newsflash!
das DH ist jetzt in allen Größen erst ab März lieferbar...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Januar 2010)

Ok wenn freezer jetzt noch nicht bestellt hat, muss er erst mal warten


----------



## Fabi77 (9. Januar 2010)

Er hätte es sowieso erst im März bekommen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Januar 2010)

wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Killerkekz (9. Januar 2010)

oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott 


das ist ja tausen mal geiler als ich es mir vorgestellt habe !!!

GIBTS DAVON NOCH MEHR ??


----------



## gigi (10. Januar 2010)

hat das "play" auch schon jemand bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (10. Januar 2010)

ohhhh siet das geil aus 

gibts schon was neues vom noton??

geil


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

ähhh fabi woher weisst du ob ich das DH sowieso erst im märz bekommen hätte...naja jetzt bekomm ichs wohl wirklich erst im märz...     ...is auf jedenfall nen geiles pic vom FR


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

aba is noch der alte rahmen oder???


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

weil jetz isses ja weiss


----------



## Ope (10. Januar 2010)

Oh mann ....................
Es ist das alte Modell *weils weiss ist* ............... wie doof muß man sein?


----------



## Loddz (10. Januar 2010)

Euch hat man das Denken in der Schule noch nicht beigebracht oder dreht ihr noch eine Ehrenrunde im Kindergarten?

1. Kann man die eigenen Texte hier editieren und musst nicht pro minute 3 Posts absenden
2. Schau dir beide Rahmen nochmal an und mit ein paar sehr wenigen Sekunden nachdenken weißt du die Lösung. Vielleicht kommst du noch drauf..


----------



## Fabi77 (10. Januar 2010)

also ich glaub ja das hat was mit dem licht zu tun 
also mit dem einfalls- winkel u.s.w.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

haha


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

okay, dann auch noch ein Bild vom Noton:







viel Spaß!


----------



## Killerkekz (10. Januar 2010)

wo hast du die bilder her? hast du die gefragt`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

ne... die ääähm waren auf meinem Pc.... einfach so


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Januar 2010)

.....Abrakadabra......


----------



## Killerkekz (10. Januar 2010)

ne mal im ernst wo haste die dann aufgetrieben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

jemand hat mir den Link zu der Seite gegeben...


----------



## Killerkekz (10. Januar 2010)

willst du uns den link mal geben?
kannst mir auch ne pn schicken


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

sorry, aber die haben noch Probleme mit der Seite und so.... also wenn da jetzt voll viele ankommen, bricht die noch ein, also ich kann noch ein paar Bilder posten, aber ich denke, wenn zu viele da bestellen oder auch nur die Seite besuchen, ist das nicht so gut.


----------



## IBKer (10. Januar 2010)

dann poste einfach noch die bilder was du hast


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

sodele, ich denke, das reicht erstmal...


----------



## Fabi77 (10. Januar 2010)

@ freezer 
und außerdem weis ich das du es erst im März bekommen würdest  
weil du mir das vor 2 tagen gesagt hast du   schlau-mops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Januar 2010)

Nein Killerkekz!
Er will euch den Link nicht schicken, auch nicht per PN. Richtig Williwildsau?


----------



## don-rock (10. Januar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> sodele, ich denke, das reicht erstmal...



seit ich das play zum ersten mal gesehen habe möchte ich es haben.
bin zzt noch dabei mich zum kauf zu überreden....

bitte sag mal, 
auf deinem "neuen" pic schaut das play farblich total anders aus als auf den bisher verfügbaren pics.

weisst du, welches der beiden pics die lackierung/farbe realer darstellt?

isses mehr weiß mit ein wenig silbernen verlauf richtung hinterbau
oder eher wie auf deinem neuen pic 
hauptsächlich silber mit ein wenig weiß am steuerrohr...?

danke
gruß


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

@Flaschengeist: ja natürlich nicht! . 
Ich versteh das schon.

@Donald-Stein: ich würde auf das mit dem weißen Hintergrund tippen, ich glaub, da isses realistischer.
Ich weiß es aber nicht...

Grüßle


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Januar 2010)

Ach und die neue Seite ist echt klasse!
Haben sich echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Januar 2010)

Es ist so wie auf dem Live bild.

Vorne Weiß und dann nur noch silber. Sieht Klasse aus


----------



## aynis82 (10. Januar 2010)

heyho...
ich seh es ja jetzt erst ! bei tues (dh und fr) ist ja die linke und rechte sitzstrebe(n) unterschiedlich 

kann mir wer erklären warum (hat das was mit unterschiedlicher belastung zutun - antriebsseitig)
bringt bitte licht ins dunkel

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. Januar 2010)

aynis82 schrieb:


> heyho...
> ich seh es ja jetzt erst ! bei tues (dh und fr) ist ja die linke und rechte sitzstrebe(n) unterschiedlich
> 
> kann mir wer erklären warum (hat das was mit unterschiedlicher belastung zutun - antriebsseitig)
> ...



Einen asymetrischen Hinterbau haben doch viele Bikes, nix besonderes.
Hat was mit der Kettenlinie und/oder der Belastungsaufnahme am Bremssockel zu tun .


----------



## aynis82 (10. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Einen asymetrischen Hinterbau haben doch viele Bikes, nix besonderes.
> Hat was mit der Kettenlinie und/oder der Belastungsaufnahme am Bremssockel zu tun .





ick liebe dieset forum ! 

aynis82


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

@fabi ich habe es dir ausserdem gestern gesagt du schlaumops und ich sagte das ich noch meine parents überreden muss es jetz scho zu bestelln aba die meinen das det von der school abhängt naja auch egal jetz bekomm ich es sowieso erst im märz genau wie du...^^


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

man diese bikes ham so viel style ich liebe sie


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Januar 2010)

is beim fr modell vom tues das silber gebürstetes alu oder was???sieht auf jedenfall übelst geil aus


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Januar 2010)

@aynis

Hä? so weit ich sehe ist der hinterbau Symetrisch???!

Gug ich falsch?


----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @aynis
> 
> Hä? so weit ich sehe ist der hinterbau Symetrisch???!
> 
> Gug ich falsch?



Ich lach' mich schlapp .......... 


Gerade *DU* solltest das wissen oder schon längst gesehen haben.
Junge Junge .....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Januar 2010)

ne also von der seite seh ichs nicht....

Edit: ahhhh habs jetzt erst gesehen als ich mir das pic vom FR angeschaut hab. 

Und das hat der Markus damit gemeint das sie vom Prototyp noch was an den sitzstreben verändert haben 

Ope, hab auch noch mal mit ihm geredet. er Hat gesagt das der Hinterbau vom prototyp an bis jetzt zum richtigen bike, genau der gleiche ist. Nur die sitzstrebe wurde verändert(rechts) Da die kette dran geschliffen hat.


----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2010)

Siehste guck


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Siehste guck



Hö? was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (11. Januar 2010)

> pedalentreter22
> @Donald-Stein: ich würde auf das mit dem weißen Hintergrund tippen, ich glaub, da isses realistischer.
> Ich weiß es aber nicht...
> Grüßle





> ROMMERZGHOST
> Es ist so wie auf dem Live bild.
> Vorne Weiß und dann nur noch silber. Sieht Klasse aus



dank euch.
das vorwiegend silberne finish auf dem live image gefällt mir sogar besser.
hab aber ´n schlechtes gewissen.
ich kann doch nicht schon wieder kohle für´n weiteres bike ausgeben. stecken doch in der krise, ungewisse zukunft und so weiter....
was soll ich nur tun. 
hirn sagt nein, bauch und beine sagen YO


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Januar 2010)

Warum sagt hirn nochmal nein?


----------



## don-rock (11. Januar 2010)

weil ende 08 schon ein votec sx und etwas später ein votec xc gekauft.
allerdings nach jahrelanger durststrecke in denen nur ein 9 jahre altes HT zur verfügung stand.
und jetzt evtl. noch eins...puiuiui


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Januar 2010)

Dann verkauf das sx oder xc


----------



## zonensatan (12. Januar 2010)

Kauf ein und tu was gegen die Krise... Kannst Dein Geld natürlich auch in den Socken packen.


----------



## Slash_93 (12. Januar 2010)

Über deine finanzielle Lage musst du dir selbst bewusst, sein, wobei dein Votec VSX den Einsatzbereich durchaus abdeckt.


----------



## don-rock (12. Januar 2010)

neee, von den beiden votec´s möchte ich keines verkaufen.
beide bereiten mir sehr viel spaß und werden regelmäßig genutzt.

das argument von -zonensatan- ist gar nicht mal falsch.

@slash
ja, ich könnte es mir stand heute schon leisten.
aber bei der momentanen wirtschaftlichen unsicherheit....
könnte passieren, dass ich mich in wenigen monaten ärgere das geld ausgegeben zu haben.

das ding ist halt so,
- das sx habe ich für enduro-touren gekauft. dafür nutze ich es auch oft.
- das xc zum flitzen und um jeden morgen zur arbeit zu kommen

aber zwischendurch fehlt mir immer so was kleines stabiles zum urban-local-cruisen, bisschen rumhüpfen, zum tricksen und zum playen.
bisschen fahrtechnik-tricks üben und so.
dazu ist das SX zu fett finde ich.
mein 24" bmx mit starrgabel ist mir dazu mittlerweile zu hart.
hab´s versucht, 2 wochen schmerzen in den schultern.....

nachdem ich diese gedanken nach monatelangem suchen schon abgelegt hatte, (war ja alles viel zu teuer, intense etc....), da veröffentlicht YT das PLAY.

genau das teil wonach ich gesucht hatte zu einem äußerst guten preis.
naja, ich überleg´s mir noch etwas.
voraussichtlich lebt man ja nur 1 mal, denk ich mir....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Januar 2010)

Hey 
die Dirtjumper 1 im Play ist auch sehr straff...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich heute die 1. und 2. seite dieses threads lese kann ich nur noch schmunzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bls (13. Januar 2010)

Die Neue Seite ist da!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Januar 2010)

Juhuu xD


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. Januar 2010)

geil, aber ich kannte sie ja schon...
aber trotzdem nochmal ein dickes Lob!


----------



## kepe95 (13. Januar 2010)

jo die neue Seite ist echt super...


----------



## 9Toad1 (13. Januar 2010)

die neue seite is ja richtig geil!! nur leider sehr sehr langsam


----------



## Fabi77 (13. Januar 2010)

Das ist jetz ja ein bischen kaka als erstes stand da das das Tues FR nur 17,3 wiegt und jetzt wiegt es 17,9  das is ja schon ganz schön moppelich
naja is auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Januar 2010)

sorry soll ich sagen.
die gewichts angeben stimmen nicht.
werden glaub morgen geändert. Da steht auch dass das dh 19.9 wiegt  obwohl es eigentlich 17,9 wiegt


----------



## Fabi77 (13. Januar 2010)

häääää als ich eben auf der seite stand da das dass dhler 17,9 wiegt ???

und wie viel wiegt das tues Fr in echt ????


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Januar 2010)

inder beschreibung vom dh steht 19,9 kilo, in der Ausstattung 17.9.

Ich klär das morgen.


----------



## Ope (13. Januar 2010)

Und bitte nur *"echte"* Gewichte veröffentlichen.

Immerhin kann man vom Kauf zurücktreten wenn der Artikel nicht der Beschreibung entspricht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Januar 2010)

Jap sind gewogen.
ohne pedale versteht sich.


----------



## FreezerJ (14. Januar 2010)

stimmen die gewichte auf der seite jetzt oder nicht???


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> sorry soll ich sagen.
> die gewichts angeben stimmen nicht.
> werden glaub morgen geändert. Da steht auch dass das dh 19.9 wiegt  obwohl es eigentlich 17,9 wiegt



@ freezer hast du das gelesen ??!!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (14. Januar 2010)

Die Seite ist echt toll.
Soll es eigentlich auch neue Parts geben
oder bleibt es 2010 bei neuen Bikes?


----------



## Fabi77 (14. Januar 2010)

Gibt es bei Bikes z.B. das frler tues eine mindest Dämpfer größe ??


----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2010)

Eine mindest-und eine maximale Größe, ja.
Richtig ist die, welche Original verbaut ist.
Alle anderen Basteleien erfordern Erfahrung und Wissen über Dämpfer, Einbaulängen, Progression usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (14. Januar 2010)

thx


----------



## halsfägger (15. Januar 2010)

Was meint ihr, reicht beim Noton das kurze Sattelrohr aus (S,M: 40cm, L 43cm), um den Sattel für Uphills genügend hoch fahren zu können? Ich denke ab 180 wird das ein bisschen knapp.


----------



## Jussi (15. Januar 2010)

Meine ich das nur oder ist das Tues extrem tief? Sitzrohrlänge.
Also ich hatte erst einmal das Scott Voltage Fr ins Auge gefasst als ich es allerding Live sah war es echt sehr klein also total tief vom Sattel her. Sind jetzt alle DH Bikes so klein?
Cool wäre mal eine Bild mit Mensch dahinter der Größer des Rades wegen 
So könnte man sich einen besseren Eindruck verschaffen. Kann nicht nur deswegen bis in den schönen Franken fahren.....

Bin mir irgendwie unsicher, das dass Rad zu klein sein könnte!


----------



## Loddz (15. Januar 2010)

Das Ding hat nur einen tiefen Schwerpunkt und bei einem DHler braucht auch keiner ein langes Sattelrohr.


----------



## Tobitobsen (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse die Größendiskussion  
aber ich brauche ein paar andere Meinungen für meine Wahl.
Was meint ihr: Für einen 1,84 Kerl mit Tourenambitionen.
Nehme ich das NOTON in M oder L.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ope (15. Januar 2010)

Tobitobsen schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Größendiskussion
> aber ich brauche ein paar andere Meinungen für meine Wahl.
> Was meint ihr: Für einen 1,84 Kerl mit Tourenambitionen.
> Nehme ich das NOTON in M oder L.
> Danke schon mal.



Tourenambitionen und NoTon ..... eher nicht ....
Wenn, und das nur als fauler Kompromiss Größe L


----------



## Tobitobsen (15. Januar 2010)

Naja, dann ändere ich mal den Begriff "Tourenambitionen" in "Freeridetouren / Endurotourentauglichkeit".
Einverstanden   ?


----------



## Ope (15. Januar 2010)

Passt schon besser.
Würde aber auf jeden Fall L nehmen.


----------



## Tobitobsen (16. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Januar 2010)

Sag dann mal bescheid wie es sich fahren lässt..

Ich vermute das es sich vom Hinterbau ziemlich so wie das alte tues mit nem Luftdämpfer anfühlen müsste, da der Hinterbau quasi der selbe ist, nur meit nem cm weniger federweg.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (16. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen die neu überarbeitete YT Domain ist einfach der Hammer ich hab bis jetzt von keiner Firma so eine aufwändig verarbeitete Homepage gesehen Respekt! da haben sie sich ins Zeug gelegt
oh man hät ich mir letztes Jahr kein Canyon gehohlt würde ich mir aufjedenfall eines dieser Firma hohlen 

mfg rob


----------



## EraZeR (17. Januar 2010)

öhm nochma zum gewicht vom tues fr.

mir hat man in ner mail geantwortet es wiegt 17,3 in m ?
was stimmtn da nun ? und ist das jezz mit oder ohne pedale ? 
weiß ma scho ab wann ende januar die teile da sind? also gibts da nen fixen termin ?
sers


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Januar 2010)

wer wird es woll besser wissen? die jungs von YT oder der webdesigner der die homepage gemacht hat?
ich schätz mal ohne pedale.


----------



## overslag (17. Januar 2010)

Bekommt man bei denen auch nur Rahmenset vom neue tues?


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Januar 2010)

ich weiss das vom play n rahmenkit gibt. frag einfach mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (17. Januar 2010)

mal ne frage bei der beschreibung vom tues steht das die bremsen elixir 5 wärn aber die sehn doch wirkllich eher aus wie elexir cr?!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. Januar 2010)

@overslag: es gibt den Rahmen einzeln fÃ¼r ca. 1200â¬ zu kaufen.
@Killerkekz: bei der alten Website stand auch die CR... ich denke und hoffe, dass es die CR ist.

Edit: wenn ich mich nicht irre, mit DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Januar 2010)

in der beschreibung steht CR    bei der Ausstattung steht 5    Cr stimmt.

Elixier 5 sinds beim Noton


----------



## Jussi (17. Januar 2010)

Wann bekommen denn die ersten ihr Bike? Hauptsächlich Tues Fr/DH
Bin gespannt auf Fotos von euch 

@Loddz, Dh tiefer Schwerpunkt klar, aber das Voltage Fr als Downhiller zu bezeichnen 
Es ist eben so das ich als 1,80m Mann meiner Meinung etwas groß für´s Voltage FR bin.


----------



## X-R4y (17. Januar 2010)

Ja ich warte auch schon so sehnsüchitg auf meines..  ,weiß schon jemand ein Datum oder so ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

ich hols mir am öööhm..... am 6ten Februar ab...


----------



## Ope (18. Januar 2010)

*@Ghost;*

Welche Bremse ist es denn nun am TuEs?
Hat man den Wirrwarr auf der HP schon korrigiert?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man am Tues FR vorne ein zweites Kettenblatt montieren kann? Ich glaub ich hab hier schon mal gelesen dass es nicht geht, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Danke
MfG


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

Es ist eine Elixier CR Bremse drauf


----------



## Ope (18. Januar 2010)

El*ixi*r CR ok ....
Was gscheits gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> El*ixi*r CR ok ....
> Was gscheits gut.



Dann halt elixir


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Januar 2010)

ist das wieder so was wie "Liefertermin Ende Januar, aber ihr bekommts erst irgendwann im Februar oder März" ??


----------



## aynis82 (18. Januar 2010)

ick hab heut mal mit den jungs von yt telefoniert... sind übrings richtig nett und auch kompetent(zu mindestens der am hörer) 
die erste lieferung des tues dh geht in der ersten februar woche raus - alle anderen müssen sich noch bis april gedulden 
 - die "boxxer-probleme" sollen nicht mehr existieren...

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

Sie haben die Rahmen glaub ich bereits bekommen.
Jetzt wird alles aufgebaut und demnächst wohl auch verschickt.. Ich ruf morgen nochmal an.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Januar 2010)

aynis82 schrieb:


> die erste lieferung des tues dh geht in der ersten februar woche raus - alle anderen müssen sich noch bis april gedulden
> 
> aynis82




na klasse!


----------



## Ope (18. Januar 2010)

Dann bist du ja bald an der Reihe* Ghost *


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

allerdings 


was ist denn los pedalentreter?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

Größe S und M lieferbar ab Ende Januar.

Größe L wieder lieferbar ab April

Die angegebenen Lieferzeiten gelten ab Verfügbarkeit.


hast du l bestellt bzw. Hast du schon bestellt?


----------



## Fabi77 (18. Januar 2010)

jaaa ich darf mich jetzt auch noch bis ende März gedulden !!!

mann ich halt das nich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

ja, ihr hättet früh genug bestellen müssen, dann wären sie noch nicht ausverkauft.


----------



## Fabi77 (18. Januar 2010)

Letztes Jahr waren alle bikes .... ich würd sagen im september ausverkauft 

was meint ihr wie lange wirds dieses mal dauern ???


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung. Die bekommen ja mehrere Lieferungen. Also ists ausverkauft wenn die letzte Lieferung weg ist


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. Januar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man am Tues FR vorne ein zweites Kettenblatt montieren kann? Ich glaub ich hab hier schon mal gelesen dass es nicht geht, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Danke
> MfG



Hat keiner meine Frage gelesen?^^


----------



## Loddz (18. Januar 2010)

YT schätzt etwa bis August aber niemand weiß ja, wieviele es noch bestellen werden (abhängig von den Tests der Freeride und den Benutzern hier, wie zufrieden sie sind)

@Innsbrucker:
Nein mit der Kettenführung geht das nicht soweit ich weiß. Bleibt leider bei einem Kettenblatt.


----------



## lehni. (19. Januar 2010)

1. Februar Woche ist ja fast in time  Langsam werd ich nämlich auch ungeduldig. 

kleiner Trost für alle die noch warten müssen: das Schneematsch Tauwetter zur Zeit verspricht eh net soviel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. Januar 2010)

wenn sich diese Mitteilung nur auf die Größe L bezogen hat, okay.
dann tuts mir Leid.
Habe das FR in M bestellt und auch rechtzeitig, von daher.

@Insbruuucker: Laut YT ist das Rad aber Hammerschmidt-ready!


----------



## Fabi77 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja nur der schnee is auch kake bei uns schmilst er also kan man auch nicht auf den Hometrail und höher schmiltzt er noch viel weniger sonst hätte ma ja wenigstens ma nen trail anfangen können                  
aber nein es muss ja dieses beschissene weiße zeug überall rumligen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. Januar 2010)

Hab ne mail bekommen: Mein Rad kommt mich Anfang Februar besuchen.
Gut. Das ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, doch ich blicke optimistisch in die Zukunft


----------



## EraZeR (21. Januar 2010)

Wie habt ihr das denn eigt mit bezahlen gemacht ?
Direkt Vorkasse und gleich überwiesen? Oder kann man da dann warten bis die wirklich auch lieferbar sind und man kriegt dann nochma bescheid ?


----------



## kaesebrot (21. Januar 2010)

ich habs per Nachname gemacht, damit es nicht vor der Tür abgestellt wird


----------



## X-R4y (21. Januar 2010)

Ja ich auch. Das halt ich auch für das Vernünftigste und die 5 Euro mehr oder weniger..


----------



## Loddz (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eben mal im Deutschen Patent- und Markenamt nach dem angeblich patentierten V4L Hinterbau vom Tues gesucht und nichts gefunden. 
Zum Konstrukteur gibt es einiges, aber nur bei anderen Firmen(Schaeffler, Conti, Thyssen). Auch zu "YT", "Young Talent", "V4L" oder "Virtual Four Link" findet man nichts.
Dagegen findet man zu Lutz Scheffer von Canyon viele Ergebnisse. (einfach "zurück zur Recherche" und bei "Erfinder" eingeben)

Ich wollte mich nämlich mal über die Funktionsweise vom V4L informieren aber dazu gibt es wohl nichts im deutschen Patentamt. 
Das ist nämlich recht interessant das ganze aus neutralen sachlichen Gesichtspunkten zu sehen und nicht was die Firma selbst anpreist.


----------



## toddy (22. Januar 2010)

Und wie lange dauert es vom einreichen einer Patentschrift bis zur Veröffentlichung???

Sehr lange!


----------



## Loddz (22. Januar 2010)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, ich habe gehofft dass die Veröffentlichungen relativ zügig online sind (sobald das Patent akzeptiert ist) weil immerhin auch andere Patentanwälte und Firmen dieses Register nutzen müssen.


----------



## toddy (22. Januar 2010)

Eingereichte Patente können bereits von Anwäten betrachtet werden, damit sie Einspruch erheben können, darum dauert es zum Teil ja so lange, bis sie veröffentlicht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (22. Januar 2010)

Mal noch als Ergänzung, Stefan Willareds letztes Patent "Hilfsantrieb fuer ein Lenkgetriebe" hatte "Anmeldetag: 24.08.2006" aber "Offenlegungstag: 28.02.2008",  also 1,5 Jahre später, somit kann es noch bis nächstes Jahr dauern, bis das Patent veröffentlicht wird!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Januar 2010)

Es haißt ja auch zum Patent *ANGEMELDETEN*...

sie haben es angemeldet


----------



## seb90 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich hätt mal ne frage:
weiß wer vl welche federhärte in das tues DH eingebaut wird?
ich fahr derzeit eine 550lbs
danke


----------



## Loddz (22. Januar 2010)

Die Standardfeder, glaube von 71 - 82kg.


----------



## roxstar (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern bei den Jungs von YT Industries und durfte mir die Montagehalle, die Arbeit des Entwicklungsingenieurs etc. genau ansehen und kann einfach nur sagen dass alles was die Burschen da anpacken große Klasse ist!
Bin die TuEs-Modelle und das NoTon gefahren: allererste Sahne, muss man genau so sagen.
Der V4L arbeitet genial und ist definitiv ein Highlight des TuEs!
Das Pedalieren ist enorm unanfällig für Wippbewegungen!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Januar 2010)

Genial 

*freu*

Zu den Federn

In Größe S eine 400er 

In Größe M eine 450er

In Größe L eine 500er


Sind meine vermutungen ich sag dann übernächste Woche bescheid


----------



## roxstar (23. Januar 2010)

Deine Vermutung zu den Federn ist zu 100% richtig, habe gestern gefragt


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Januar 2010)

@roxstar: könntest  du vielleicht einen ein bisschen ausführlicheren Fahrbericht schreiben??
war echt nett.

EDIT: also vom Tues...


----------



## Bls (23. Januar 2010)

vom Noton wär auch geil ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roxstar (23. Januar 2010)

Mit richtigen Fahrberichten kann ich wohl nicht dienen, hatte ja nicht die Möglichkeit die Bikes in nem Park zu testen sondern bin lediglich n paar Meter auf der Straße oder in der Halle gefahren 
Wie eine Boxxer Team oder eine Totem im TuEs anspricht könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, auch die Bremsen sind ja zugekauft.
Der V4L-Rahmen ist halt echt sahne konstruiert und passt meiner Meinung nach ideal zu den verbauten Gabeln. Aufstehen und richtig reinteten um Speed zu machen ist definitiv ohne so starkes, nerviges Wippen möglich, wie es bei vielen Bikes der Fall ist.
Der neue Lenker ist flach und breit, was im Vergleich zum alten TuEs eine wesentliche Änderung ist, eben voll dem Trend entsprechend.
Beim NoTon ist mir aufgefallen, dass es den anvisierten Platz des verspielten, leichteren Allrounders voll ausfüllt.
War sehr leicht in den Manual oder Wheelie zu ziehen und schön handlich.
Natürlich wird es keine Strecke so glattbügeln können wie ein Downhiller aber das soll es eben auch gar nicht. Sattelstütze hoch, Luftdämpfer sperren und die kleinere Tour ist wohl locker drin. Die Hammerschmidt tut das übrige dazu.
Hätte ich jetzt Bedarf an nem neuen Bike wärs für mich das NoTon, da ich es doch lieber verspielt mag, mein Big Hit ist mit der 888 doch etwas steif (was für DH natürlich auch so gedacht ist, ist mir schon klar ).

Edit: Bin jetzt mal auf die Fahrberichte in den diversen Magazinen gespannt!


----------



## Killerkekz (23. Januar 2010)

ist dann in der neuen Freeride auch ein bericht vom tues drin?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Januar 2010)

Danke Roxstar! 
@Killerkekz: ich hab da was gehört, aber nichts bestimmtes, weiß auch nicht mehr woher, aber ich denke schon, da die alten Modelle ja auch getestet wurden und es für den Preis ja schon sehr ungewöhnlich ist, so tolle bikes zu bauen.


----------



## Loddz (23. Januar 2010)

In der 2. Freeride Ausgabe wird ein Bericht stehen

@roxstar: Wie hat sich das Tues DH gefahren? Merkt man den langen Radstand und den flachen Lenkwinkel? Natürlich nicht mit dem verspielten Noton vergleichen aber war es noch angenehm agil zu bewegen oder einfach ein rollender spurtreuer Panzer?


----------



## seb90 (23. Januar 2010)

ich werd warscheinlich mit den einstellungen der gabel elemente vollkommen überfordert sein^^...hab ja bis jetzt nur marzocchi 160mm einstellen müssen...
das kann was werden, hab mir nämlich gerade die ganzen technik handbücher für das tues DH angeschaut.
ich hoff das für die ersten fahrt einmal die standard einstellung reichen wird.
aber eins is sicher, mich haltet nichts mehr...es soll april werden!^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Januar 2010)

Es soll 1,5 Wochen später sein!!!

Dann kommt das bike in mein Zimmer.
Wird erst gefahren wenn wieder gutes Wetter ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaesebrot (23. Januar 2010)

ich kann's auch kaum noch erwarten... aber ich werde es gleich richtig durch den dreck ziehen, wenn's da ist..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2010)

He kaesebrot, kannst es ja dann in Beerfelden entjungfern.....


----------



## kaesebrot (23. Januar 2010)

@schildkroete58
ich glaub so lange kann ich nicht warten .. geht ja leider erst im April wieder los.. ich denke mal für die Jungfernfahrt wird der Frankenstein herhalten müssen 

achso.. und nicht zu vergessen: Im Zimmer vor dem Fernseher stehen üben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2010)

Du pöser Bube Du, wir dürfen doch noch nicht am FS fahren........


----------



## kaesebrot (23. Januar 2010)

ich wollte ja auch nur hochfahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2010)

Ja ja,                is schon klar.


----------



## kaesebrot (23. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe ja echt, daß die das da geregelt bekommen.. kommende woche soll's ja scheinbar wieder ein gespräch geben...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2010)

Jep !


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

Hey,
möchte mit gerne das Tues DH in der Größe S Bestellen.
Auf der Homepage steht, " Größe S lieferbar ab Ende Januar 2010."
Auf den letzten Seiten wurde ja schon häufig über die Lieferzeiten diskutiert,einer schreibt erst im März lieferbar der andere ab April.

Mein frage wäre, wenn ich mir das Heute bestelle  bekomme ich das Tues dh in größe s noch Anfang Februar oder nicht.
Es steht nur bei größe m und l das es ab April wieder lieferbar ist.
Mich verwirrt das ein bischen


----------



## Loddz (24. Januar 2010)

Ja und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? So schwer ist das jetzt wirklich nicht. 

S Ende Januar
M, L April

So wie es da steht, so ist es. Im Moment bauen die die Modelle für die erste Lieferung (Ende Januar, Anfang Februar) zusammen, im März kommt die nächste Ladung an Rahmen, die im April zum Verkauf/Versand bereit stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## roxstar (24. Januar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> ...oder einfach ein rollender spurtreuer Panzer?



Sicher nicht, nein 
Aber glattbügeln kann man mit dem TuEs DH sicher den einen oder andren kleinen Hügel


----------



## user_1024 (24. Januar 2010)

hoppla, kann man einen Post löschen?


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

Was denkt ihr?
Ich bin 1,73 cm,bin davor ein sx trail in m gefahren, fande das recht  groß habe es gerne  kompakt.

Wird da s gut passen`?

Wie ich gelesen habe, wird im Vivid dämpfer eine 400er Federverbaut sein  .

Was für eine Feder wird in der Boxxer Team sein? ( Silber, Gelb....)


----------



## FreezerJ (24. Januar 2010)

also mir wurd gesagt das im dh in s ne 300 und in der boxxer ne rote drin is


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

ne rote??? die ist für 90 kg......passt irgendwie nicht zu der 300er im dämpfer

würden die Federn passen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Boxxer-Race-Team-2006-2009-Federn::17532.html


Danke


----------



## lehni. (24. Januar 2010)

Die Federn aus deinem Link sind für die Gabeln bis 2009. Und die rote in den 2010er Gabeln ist definitiv nicht für 90kg. Die haben anscheinend die Skala Farbe-Gewicht geändert.

Hier kannst du die 2010er nachlesen. http://www.yt-industries.com/uploads/tx_linkedsources/Boxxer_Team_Setup_DEU.pdf



> 72-81 kg Rot (Standard)



Trotzdem hätte die gelbe vllt nen Tick besser in S gepasst. Aber gibt ja nun kleine Dicke und große Dünne  von daher muss das jeder selbst sehn.


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

okay ich brauche eine gelbe....also die müssten dann gehn  oder?

http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-boxxer-2010-stahlfeder-coil.html

gibts die noch wo anderst, finde sonst nix???


----------



## Loddz (24. Januar 2010)

Bike Mailorder hat die alten Federn. Die Rote Feder ist von 72-81kg. Siehe Rock Shox PDF Datei zum Tuning

Edit: Da war jemand schneller 

Hier bekommst du die 2010er Federn:
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=e6d344b700c1012c8f9e8231e0f8cb62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (24. Januar 2010)

Hier http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...90501fc9bb7cb5a61e&method=m_catalog&nodeID=35


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

okay okay danke euch

Weiß einer von euch für welche gewichtsklasse die feder im dämpfer ist?


----------



## lehni. (24. Januar 2010)

Bevor du jetzt ne Gelbe bestellst, hast du dich mal mit kompletter Ausrüstung gewogen? Da können ja nach Protektoren und Helm nochmal locker 3kg dazu kommen.

edit: zur dämpferfeder kann man keine genaue Aussage machen, da das natürlich stark vom typ des Hinterbaus abhängt. Wenn das Bike erstmal nen paar Leute haben gibts aber schnell Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 67 kg  Fliegengewicht 

Welche Feder sollte ich da nehmen??
*silber (57-68Kg)* 
oder
*gelb (63-72Kg)*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

Also im Hinterbau ist Standartmäßig bei größe S eine 400er Drin!
Nicht wie Freezer sagt ne 300er 

Und für die Gabel solltest du die Gelbe nehmen da du denke ich noch wächst und zunimmst.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

Hier für dich, Overslag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

@ ROMMERZGHOST
ja die tabelle habe ich gesehn, bin 173 und würde daher eher zu s tendieren, da m bis 1,86 geeignet ist und meine größe am anfang von m wäre.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=117273


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

du liegst ja genau da wo sich S und M überschneiden.
Dann komts halt drauf an ob du es verspielter oder Laufruhiger haben möchtest..
Bedenke aber dass du vllt. noch wächst!  Wie alt bist du denn?

Ich habe es aber auch in M genommen (1.85m) weil ich einfach nicht nur Race.,..


----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe es eben in s bestellt , werde es diese Woche irgendwann dann per Vorkasse zahlen.

Wann kann ich mit dem Rad rechnen?? mitte Februar??

Wenn ich es bestellt habe per vorkasse, wird es aber solange für mich reserviert bis mein Geld eingegangen ist oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

Ja.

Die Bikes werden vorraussichtlich in der 1. Februar Woche rausgeschickt.


----------



## Beff94 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

lese schon länger mit, aber will jetzt mal fragen welches Bike euch eher zusagt.
Meine wahl liegt beim Tues FR oder Noton beide in Größe M.
Austattungsmäßig ist doch des Tues besser, oder?
Beide BIkes sind doch Bikepark tauglich?
Einsatzgebiet wird wohl Bikepark und kleinere Touren sein. Ist es sehr schwer kleine Berge damit hochzufahren.

Würde mich über antworten freuen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

Du kannst bei den beiden Bikes nicht sagen welches die bessere Ausstattung hat, da Das Noton auf Freeride und Freeridetouren ausgelegt ist und das Tues auf Downhill.

Wenn du auch mal ne Tour fährst aber auch Bikepark, dann ist das Noton das richtige für dich.


----------



## Bls (24. Januar 2010)

Richtig, das NoTon wird wohl am besten zu dir passen. 
Es ist auch alleine vom Gewicht her (Noton: 15,9kg) besser zum strampeln als das TuEs FR (17,5kg)


----------



## Beff94 (24. Januar 2010)

Danke.
Mir spricht die Gabel beim Tues halt mehr zu, und die bremsen sind doch auch besser oder? Kann jemand was zur Lyrik sagen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Januar 2010)

Lyrik ist Top. 170mm und DH Kartusche.


----------



## Fabi77 (25. Januar 2010)

bekommt noch jeman auser mir sein neues im märz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (25. Januar 2010)

jo ich, aber nicht märz sondern april...schöne schei+++ werde stonieren.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Januar 2010)

Ich denke du hast es in S bestellt..?

Gibt es doch soweit ich weis noch....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Januar 2010)

Oder auch nicht 
Warum stonierst du?
willste bei dem Kack wetter fahren? xD


----------



## overslag (25. Januar 2010)

ne habe heute angerufen, es wurde vergessen es zu ändern.
Alles nur noch ab April Lieferbar

ne stonieren, wegen s oder m bestellen 

bin mir noch immer nicht sicher.
am telefon meinte man s ist verspielter, das m ist racelastiger und  laufruhiger


----------



## overslag (25. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Fabi77 (25. Januar 2010)

Natürlich will man fahren erst ma so richtig durch prügeln das ding


----------



## Fabi77 (25. Januar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> .




sehr aussage kräftig


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Januar 2010)

@overslag.
Denke du solltest es in M nehmen.
Wie alt bist du denn? wegen wachstum?


----------



## user_1024 (25. Januar 2010)

weniger ist mehr





... weniger Spielzeug, mehr Freerider. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Schrift oder Graphik aber nicht viel...
Weiß jemand, wer sowas pulvern kann und was es kostet? Garantie geht flöten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (26. Januar 2010)

Khujand hier im Forum, such einfach mal in der Sufu pulvern und du wirst fündig 
allerdings kann nur einfarbig gepulvert werden, aber wies aussieht soll ja nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert werden


----------



## overslag (26. Januar 2010)

Nach langem hin und her und Telefonieren mit yt, werde ich mir das Noton 170 zulegen  denke das passt besser zum tricksen und bike park.

Dort ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170 verbaut, laut aussage von  "markus" ist die standart feder verbaut, jedoch finde ich keine angaben für welches gewicht die ist.

Er meinte auch, wenn ich eine feder besorge für mein gewicht, soll ich sie hinschicken und diese wird eingebaut.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und sagen wo ich die feder finde für 
Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170?

Finde dazu nix

Danke


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Januar 2010)

Einfach mal bei RS anrufen?


----------



## Fabi77 (26. Januar 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob ihr die mail auch bekommen  habt ??

ist schon länger her ich glaub das war  "C-monster" der hat mir ne mail geschikt und gefragt ob wir uns alle mal treffen wollen mit unsern Yts um nen biseln zu fahren!
 müssen wir mal machen !


----------



## overslag (26. Januar 2010)

Habe mal bei Rs angerufen...keiner erreichbar 
morgen mal versuchen 

Also in der Anleitung steht nix drin, für welches gewicht die standartfeder ausgelegt ist.

Wiege 65 kg mit Ausrüstung.....ohne 62kg...


----------



## Fabi77 (26. Januar 2010)

Ist die Lyrik nich luft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Januar 2010)

*Lyrik 170mm  DH COIL*


----------



## Fabi77 (26. Januar 2010)

ok 
hat sich erledigt
thx


----------



## overslag (26. Januar 2010)

Es ist keine Lyrik mit DH Sie ist ohne DH wurde mir gesagt!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Januar 2010)

ist aber mit coil


----------



## Slash_93 (26. Januar 2010)

Die bekommst du doch normal überall, CRC, Bikemailorder, Hibike...


----------



## Papst Benedikt (26. Januar 2010)

Letztes Jahr hies es bei mir Ende April bekomm ich es. 1. Juniwoche war es dann da. Also rechnet eher mit Mai als mit dem versprochenen April.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand etwas zu dem FullFace Helm von YT sagen?
Bin am Überlegen mir diesen zu holen. Die Frage ist nur wegen der Größe oder kann man ihn auch zurück senden wenn er nicht passt und ne anderen bekommen?

Wie schaut er in Live aus? Passt der zu dem Platzangst Klipspringer Gelb von 2009?
Hat vielleicht jemand Fotos von ihm?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Januar 2010)

@Papst

Dieses Jahr nicht 
Die lieferung für die aktuelle serie ist pünktlich gekommn und wird wie angekündigt anfang Februar verschickt


----------



## lehni. (27. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @Papst
> 
> Dieses Jahr nicht
> Die lieferung für die aktuelle serie ist pünktlich gekommn und wird wie angekündigt anfang Februar verschickt



na das will ich auch hoffen  
schon jemand die versandbestätigung bekommen? 

@XC01_Biker:
Für nen Carbonhelm ist der FF natürlich sehr günstig, wie gewohnt von YT. Allerdings scheint sich das Carbon kaum im Gewicht zu zeigen, denn Helme um die 1000g gibt es viele, auch günstigere. 

Zurückschicken kannst du den natürlich wenn du eine andere Größe benötigst, sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## overslag (27. Januar 2010)

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und sagen wo ich die feder finde für 
Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170?

Finde dazu nix




Slash_93 schrieb:


> Die bekommst du doch normal überall, CRC, Bikemailorder, Hibike...



Ne eben nicht, nur die mit uturn, aber die im noton ist ohne uturn.
die wird nicht passen denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Januar 2010)

bei RS anrufen!
Innerhalb der geschäftszeiten!


----------



## kepe95 (27. Januar 2010)

Nur so nebenbei:
Ich hab mir vor ca. 3 Wochen das Dirt Love geholt und bin voll zufrieden.
Also sag hier mal bloß keiner was gegn YT (;
----------------------------------------------------------
Hier hab ich bei News auch nen ganz kurzen Testbericht
http://letsbike.abgefahrene-website.de/


----------



## Fabi77 (28. Januar 2010)

@ghost 

du bekommst deins doch schon anfang februar oder ? 

mach dan mal bitte ein paar fotos und stell die rein. 
wäre nett


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomme es am über nächsten wochenende, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2010)

So habe heute mein Noton in größe s bestellt und auch gleich per Vorkasse gezahlt 
Laut Aussage von Yt müsste das mitte , spätestens ende Februar kommen.


----------



## Loddz (28. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es am über nächsten wochenende, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.



Und ich die Woche darauf, wie ich heute erfahren habe  Nicht mehr lange..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Januar 2010)

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. Januar 2010)

hallo Leute,
habe heute eine mail bekommen:



> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> die Lieferung ist angekommen. Dein Fahrrad wird innerhalb der nächsten Wochen montiert und versendet.



hört sich gut an


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr Schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (28. Januar 2010)

Ja das hab ich heute auch bekommen


----------



## aynis82 (28. Januar 2010)

dito

aynis82


----------



## lehni. (28. Januar 2010)

Bei mir dasselbe. Wirds wohl die 2. Woche aber solang halt ichs jetzt auch noch aus


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. Januar 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Bei mir dasselbe. Wirds wohl die 2. Woche aber solang halt ichs jetzt auch noch aus



geenau!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die naben von Yt-industries herbekomme ? Speziell die 150x12mm


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Januar 2010)

auf der Seite unter Parts.

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=56


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

lustige Frage...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

Ne nicht lustig hab nämlich kein pc und bin nur mit handy drin und kam da nicht heran . Danke für den link damit klappt es . Hat jemand erfahrung mit den naben ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

ach so, na dann okay.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

ist das nicht verdammt teuer`?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> ist das nicht verdammt teuer`?


10 euro für den ganzen monat , kann bilder herunter laden sowieso pdf dateien nur bei manchen seiten klappt die darstellung nicht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

hust hust über Wifi kostenlos hust hust  xD


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

Aber nicht über meinen englischen telefonanbieter


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

muss ich nicht verstehen, ne?


----------



## Killerkekz (30. Januar 2010)

er meint das er keinen deutschen teuren anbierter hat sonderen eien englischen bei dem wifi halt günstig ist(oder?)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> muss ich nicht verstehen, ne?



Wieso der netzanbieter bietet ne flat an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (30. Januar 2010)

falls jemand nen YT - Laufradsatz braucht: hab hier den weissen vom play da, neu. bei interesse melden.
wenn die rahmenlackierung stört: die beschichtung lässt sich super abbeizen, habs die woche gemacht. resultat ist ein wunderschöner rahmen ohne das hässliche design.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (30. Januar 2010)

coole sache ist das play denn gut weil ich wollte mir das auch zulegen?


----------



## overslag (30. Januar 2010)

will meinen noton 170 rahmen auch abbeizen und eventuell pulvern lassen.
Weiß jemand ob die Garantie dann flöten geht?? 

Macht das eigentlich dem Rahmen was, wenn er chemisch abgebeizt oder sand/glasgestrahlt und neu beschichtet wird??

Möchte das noton gerne in einer Monster Energy Team style ...

Habe hier eine Firma die professionel Fahrräder strahlen/beschichten, unter anderem auch für diverse Fahrradhersteller.

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> will meinen noton 170 rahmen auch abbeizen und eventuell pulvern lassen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Garantie dann flöten geht??
> 
> Macht das eigentlich dem Rahmen was, wenn er chemisch abgebeizt oder sand/glasgestrahlt und neu beschichtet wird??
> ...


Chemisch behandeln ist schlimmer als sandstrahlen bzw mit glasperlen , beim strahlen festigt es auch die oberfläche bzw die intensität beim strahlen läßt sich einstellen . Garantie ist bei jedem hersteller weg . Frag mal kujhand hier ob er für dich pulvert . Sehr sehr faire preise und sehr korrekt und freundlich . Mein rahmen ist gerade bei ihm zum pulvern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> er meint das er keinen deutschen teuren anbierter hat sonderen eien englischen bei dem wifi halt günstig ist(oder?)



ich nenn das kind beim namen .... Vodafone bietet für 9,95 die flat. Könnte auch mit meiner ps3 online gehen wenn ich nen modem hab aber hab hier kein tele anschluß


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

is mir schon klar mit der flat, ich wollte nur wissen, warum gerade nen englischen Anbieter.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> is mir schon klar mit der flat, ich wollte nur wissen, warum gerade nen englischen Anbieter.



Weil meine simkarte das vodafone netz benutzt weil meine simkarte von vodafone ist . Ist mir schnuppe ob voda englisch ist oder nigerianisch ist


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Januar 2010)

ach. ich dachte, AUS England... ergab für mich keinen Sinn... also englisches Netz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Januar 2010)

@Overslag

Schau mal hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548239


So kannst du es auch machen und die Garantie geht dir nicht flöten.
Schreib den Kerl mal an, er erklärt dir wie ers gemacht hat.
Wurde nämlich nicht lackiert, sind folien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (30. Januar 2010)

Oder tretet hier im Forum mit dem Pulvermeister in Kontakt, Khujand. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260

Lest einfachin dem Thread


----------



## haha (30. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Chemisch behandeln ist schlimmer als sandstrahlen bzw mit glasperlen , beim strahlen festigt es auch die oberfläche bzw die intensität beim strahlen läßt sich einstellen . Garantie ist bei jedem hersteller weg . Frag mal kujhand hier ob er für dich pulvert . Sehr sehr faire preise und sehr korrekt und freundlich . Mein rahmen ist gerade bei ihm zum pulvern



auf keinen fall strahlen.. unbedingt abbeizen. die richtige beize greift lediglich die beschichtung, nicht aber das alu an.
ob die garantie flöten geht ist fraglich, am besten abklären. aber immer noch besser, als das grauenvolle design zu ertragen. ansonsten isses top.

@dirtbikefreak: das ding taugt für den preis auf alle fälle. lediglich der dämpfer ist in der zugstufe zu langsam. gibt sich aber evtl. noch durchs einfahren. ansonsten sehr geile geo, flacher lenkwinkel und ziemlich lang. taugt mit sicherheit für große dinger. preis/leistung sehr gut.


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

ohaaaa dem sein yt tues sieht bombe aus!!!
genau mein style, habe ihn mal angeschrieben denke aber das wird nicht groß heben  ,beim ersten sturz gleich alles verkratzt

Habe mir mal ein kleinen entwurf gemacht wie ich mir das vorstelle , nur mal sehr sehr grob bin nicht wirklich der Photoshop pro 
Das steuerrohr soll auchbein bischen grün werden und noch monster decals.

wie gesagt ein sehr sehr grober Entwurf, der mit aber schon besser gefällt wie die original lackierung *G*


----------



## FreezerJ (31. Januar 2010)

sieht geil aus würd den hinterbau aber in dem grün von der monsterschrift und die schrift in dem grün vom hinterbau machen(find das det helle grün net so mit dem schwarz vom rahmen harmoniert),noch andere naben und nen anderer sattel,vlt machste machste die weißen bremszüge noch schwarz...
dann past det


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> sieht geil aus würd den hinterbau aber in dem grün von der monsterschrift und die schrift in dem grün vom hinterbau machen(find das det helle grün net so mit dem schwarz vom rahmen harmoniert),noch andere naben und nen anderer sattel,vlt machste machste die weißen bremszüge noch schwarz...
> dann past det



ja werde ich auch machen  war nur mal so, werde mich mal hinsetzten und genauer schauen.
Werde mir dann die Schriftzüge auf Klebefolie drucken lassen.
Aber ich denke ich werde den Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen, Klebefolie ist keine 100%ige sache 
Ich versteh nicht, warum die Garantie erlischen sollte'??? bei yt gibt es wieso keine "vollwertige" Rahmengarantie auf Bruch!!!
Falls der Rahmen bricht muss man den neuen Rahmen selbst zahlen, natürlich vergünstigt.(swap after impact nennt sich das)

Ich glaube kaum das wenn ein Lager defekt ist oder eine Strebe / Schweißnaht bricht, dass das vom Pulverbeschichten kommt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> ja werde ich auch machen  war nur mal so, werde mich mal hinsetzten und genauer schauen.
> Werde mir dann die Schriftzüge auf Klebefolie drucken lassen.
> Aber ich denke ich werde den Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen, Klebefolie ist keine 100%ige sache
> Ich versteh nicht, warum die Garantie erlischen sollte'??? bei yt gibt es wieso keine "vollwertige" Rahmengarantie auf Bruch!!!
> ...



Es geht den herstellen darum das man nicht den urzustand verändert . Außerdem kann ein hersteller nicht nachvollziehen was alles mit dem rahmen gemacht Wird zum pulvern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

Das der Hersteller das nicht nachvolziehen kann ist so ne sache.
Man kann am Rahmen schon sehen ob der  Bruch oder das Lagerspiel vom Pulverbeschichten kommt oder nicht .

Aber mir kann niemand sagen, dass die Ursache eines rahmenbruchs vom Pulverbeschichten bzw abstrahlen kommt.
Das ist reiner blödsinn.
Die Hersteller wollen  nicht das ihr Design verändert wird das wirds sein.
Aber ich glaube das man es beschichten darf und die garantie nicht erlischt!!
oder erlischt die garantie beim auto wenn man es umlackiert , soweit ich weiss nicht!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Das der Hersteller das nicht nachvolziehen kann ist so ne sache.
> Man kann am Rahmen schon sehen ob der  Bruch oder das Lagerspiel vom Pulverbeschichten kommt oder nicht .
> 
> Aber mir kann niemand sagen, dass die Ursache eines rahmenbruchs vom Pulverbeschichten bzw abstrahlen kommt.
> ...



du kannst ein auto nicht mit einem sportgerät vergleichen . Aber als beispiel .... Baust du in deinem pkw eine bremsanlage eine für die es kein gutachten gibt und du zb einen motorschaden hast ist die garantie auch erloschen . Auf meinen rahmen gab es glaube ich 6 jahre garantie auf rahmenbruch , durch die lackierung ist sie auch weg . Die hersteller wollen einfach nicht das man die rahmen verändert und wenn Yt-industries nicht mal ne rahmengarantie auf rahmenbruch gibt dann kannst du dir sicher sein das sie pulvern oder lackieren erst recht nicht erlauben. Und wenn du zu stark strahlst schwächst du auch die struktur da du auch material abträgst


----------



## Loddz (31. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> du kannst ein auto nicht mit einem sportgerät vergleichen . Aber als beispiel .... Baust du in deinem pkw eine bremsanlage eine für die es kein gutachten gibt und du zb einen motorschaden hast ist die garantie auch erloschen . Auf meinen rahmen gab es glaube ich 6 jahre garantie auf rahmenbruch , durch die lackierung ist sie auch weg . Die hersteller wollen einfach nicht das man die rahmen verändert und wenn Yt-industries nicht mal ne rahmengarantie auf rahmenbruch gibt dann kannst du dir sicher sein das sie pulvern oder lackieren erst recht nicht erlauben. Und wenn du zu stark strahlst schwächst du auch die struktur da du auch material abträgst



Auf Yt Rahmen ist aufjedenfall keine Rahmengarantie auf bruch 
Die einzigste Garantie die du hast ist, das du den ersatzrahmen billiger bekommst *G*
Von daher ist es bei yt egal ob man ihn umlackiert oder nicht, garantie ist wieso fürn ar***.


----------



## Loddz (31. Januar 2010)

Gesetzlich sind aber 2 Jahre, in jedem Fall. Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## 9Toad1 (31. Januar 2010)

@overslag
es gibt eine garantie auf den rahmen. hab ja schliesslich schon meinen 2.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Gesetzlich sind aber 2 Jahre, in jedem Fall. Oder liege ich falsch?


Man muß da unterscheiden zwischen garantie ( freiwillig vom hersteller) und gewährleistung ( vom gesetzgeber aufErlegt) also wenn mir nen rahmen bricht kauf ich den gleichen nicht nochmal es sei denn ich bin absoluter fan


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Januar 2010)

Oveslag

YT ist absolout Kulant.
Wenn dir Dein Rahmen bricht, bekommst du umsonst einen neuen. Aber wenn du ihn irgendwie mutwillig zerstörst, bei einem extremen unfall oder sonstwas, musst du ihn bezahlen.

Dem Tod haben seinen Rahmen umsonst ausgetauscht obwohl er einen 360 auf street versemmelt hat.
Also macht euch keine sorgen. Wenn der rahmen so kaputt geht (außerhalb von einem sturz bei dem extreme belastungen drauf wirken) bekommt ihr umsonst einen rahmen.


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Oveslag
> 
> YT ist absolout Kulant.



Dann müssten die ja Kulant genug sein und der Pulverbeschichtung nix im Wege stehn 

Ja ich versteh schon , ich werde Montag mal anrufen...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Januar 2010)

Genau, warum fragst du nicht einfach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Januar 2010)

find das design vom tues eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm...
klar gibts bessere, aber auch schlimmere, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Januar 2010)

Er will das noton umlackieren, nicht das tues


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Januar 2010)

trotzdem!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Januar 2010)

Ich find den lack vom Noton eigentlich auch schön.

Jedenfalls viel schöner als ein Monster design :kotz:
Das ist mir zu wannabe....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Januar 2010)

aber so ein Tues in schwarz mit goldenen Highlights... 
*haaach*


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2010)

geschmackssache  jedem das seine


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Januar 2010)

Genau.


----------



## der Digge (31. Januar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu wannabe....


----------



## m-rider (31. Januar 2010)

zu wannabe? 

mir nich..weil ichs kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (31. Januar 2010)

hat jemand ne ahnung wieviel hub der dämpfer im tues hat ?!

aynis82


----------



## der Digge (31. Januar 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> zu wannabe?
> 
> mir nich..weil ichs kann



wannabe weil du für Nüsse Werbung fährst, egal wie gut es gemacht ist


----------



## ARES3001 (31. Januar 2010)

aynis82 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung wieviel hub der dämpfer im tues hat ?!
> 
> aynis82



222mm

mit dem B-Setting des Dämpfers.


----------



## m-rider (31. Januar 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> wannabe weil du für Nüsse Werbung fährst, egal wie gut es gemacht ist


 
ich mach für mich werbung..des langt..und es sieht do so toll aus


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (31. Januar 2010)

also ich werd mir auch ein Tues DH bestellen es plus Gabel Casting aber sofort schwarzmatt pulvern lassen und mit orangen Details (Kettenblatschrauben, Griffen, Sattelklemme, Schriftzug am Unterrohr richtung Reifen und orangen boxXER Decal) aufwerten


----------



## lehni. (1. Februar 2010)

Son Aufwand 

Wenn du erstmal draufsitzt siehst du doch eh nicht viel vom Bike, wichtiger ist, dass sich die Kiste ordentlich fährt.

Nen Rad ist doch zum fahren da und nicht zum angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Genau!

Gegen ne schwarze boxxer hätte ich zwar auch nichts, aber wenn dann ne originale.

@M-Rider

Deins sieht klasse aus 
aber ich bezweifle dass man das mit lack und stickern so hinbekommt


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

is alles folie, komplette mattschwarzbeklebung..decals druff und fertig.
an die beanspruchtesten stellen noch steinschlagfolie drüber und gut.

finde sieht auch im detail nich so schlecht aus..und son yt wirst du wohl kaum ein zweites mal finden


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

allerdings... 

meins habe ich ja verkauft...
obwohl ich es nicht so früh hätte verkaufen sollen..  

bin jetzt 3 monate singelspeed hardtail mit slicks DH gefahren..
Aber das hat meine fahrtechnik gut geschult.
Früher hatte ich immer ein winig bammel das ich bei schräglage abschmier. die slick reifen haben in verbindung mit viel druck auf dem vorderad meinen horizont erweitert  Jetzt weiß ich erst was alles mit DH schlappen möglich ist.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. Februar 2010)

ich finde das preisleistung verhältnis einfach hammer nur die farbe geht null xD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

von welchem ?


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. Februar 2010)

tues dh


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

ach , ich find es geht klar..
ein paar feinheiten farblich verändern, dann siehts schicker aus.
Sieht auch so schon seehr hübsch aus, warte mal bis du es in echt siehst


----------



## lehni. (1. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> [...], warte mal bis du es in echt siehst



was meinst du, was ich hier den ganzen Tag mache ?!


----------



## Loddz (1. Februar 2010)

hast du deins schon??


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Was? 
Lüg doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2010)

hat jemand schon bescheid bekommen bezüglich des noton 170 ????

liefertermin, eine email etc??


----------



## lehni. (1. Februar 2010)

Das war auf das Warten bezogen 

Aber es gibt was neues!!!



> DHL
> SENDUNGSBENACHRICHTIGUNG
> 
> Die folgende Sendung wurde von Markus Flossmann, Sponsoree Deutschland GmbH via DHL am 01.02.2010 versendet.



Bestellt übrigens am 19.10.09, vermutlich einer der ersten, oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, soger früher als ich


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2010)

So habe mich mal schlau gemacht wegen der feder in der lyrik.

Spring, Coil, 170mm, X-Soft Silver - 2010 Lyrik 
Partnummer: 11.4015.422.010

und

Spring, Coil, 170mm, Soft Yellow - 2010 Lyrik
Partnummer: 11.4015.422.020

Kann mir mal jemand sagen für welches gewicht die sind???
Es steht auch nirgends was für eine feder standart istin der lyrik, bzw für welches gewicht.

Das einzigste was von rs kam waren die 2 Artikelnummern


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Februar 2010)

......ich ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Nein nicht du Gerd 

Du wiegst eh zu viel, weil mann bei dir noch den Krötenpanzer mit einrechnen muss!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Februar 2010)

......


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> wie viel wiegst du?



65 kg mit Ausrüstung 


Habe größe s bestellt, aber denke die feder wird überall gleich sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Februar 2010)

lehni, welches hast du nochmal bestellt?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Dann nehm nur die Softe, nicht die xtrasofte.


----------



## Loddz (1. Februar 2010)

Lehni, bitte direkt Fotos machen, ok?


----------



## X-R4y (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Bestätigung, dass es abgesendet wurde auch erhalten. 
Ist das Rad eigentlich , bis auf Lenker , Räder und Pedale, fahrfertig?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Ja.


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Dann nehm nur die Softe, nicht die xtrasofte.



okay danke, 
aber ich denke mal nicht das diese gelbe die standart feder ist-
eher blau....oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

Ne die mitllere müsste die standart feder sein...

wie wärs damit, wart es erstmal ab bis du das bike hast, mess den Sag an der gabel und wenn er passt dann läßt dus, und wenns zu wenig sag ist holst du dir eine feder weicher.


----------



## lehni. (1. Februar 2010)

Hab das Tues Downhill in L bestellt. Keine Sorge, Fotos bekommt ihr.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Februar 2010)

wie groß biste?
Ich habs mit 182 in M bestellt, da ich einfach nicht nur dh fahre...


----------



## Loddz (1. Februar 2010)

Habe selbst mit 1,88 M bestellt (werde es aber erst probefahren ob es wirklich passt, in L nehm ich es nicht weil mir der Radstand zu groß wird) da ich eben auch nicht nur downhill-racen will.


----------



## kaesebrot (1. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ja, soger früher als ich


 


lehni. schrieb:


> Bestellt übrigens am 19.10.09, vermutlich einer der ersten, oder?


 
ha!.. ich hab schon am 18.10 bestellt  Hab auch eine Bestätigung bekommen und kann heute Nacht sicherlich nicht gut schlafen


----------



## lehni. (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut!

Ich bin ca 184. Möchte aber ein langes, möglichst spurtreues Bike. Bin lezten Sommer ein paar mal das Stinky in XL eines Freundes gefahren. Das hat einen ähnlichen Radstand und Oberrohrlänge. Die Stabilität, die die Länge bringt, ist echt enorm. 

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## overslag (2. Februar 2010)

Bekommt man eigentlich eine Bestätigung bei Vorkasse, ob das Geld bei YT eingegangen ist??

Irgendwie erreiche ich dort keinen..
Wie es aussieht ist das noton noch nicht da , kam noch keine Email..


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Februar 2010)

cool.
dann kann ich ja auch bald mit meinem rechnen.


----------



## kaesebrot (3. Februar 2010)

DHL macht Sachen... die Packetverfolgung wechselt beim Neuladen immer zwischen zwei verschiedenen Zuständen.. einer davon ist, daß vorraussichtlich heute ausgeliefert wird. Die Hotline verfolgt hier ein ähnliches Konzept. Ich habe zweimal angerufen und zwei gegensätzliche Aussagen bekommen: 
1. Die Lieferung kommt heute auf keinen Fall
2. Die Lieferung kommt höchstwarscheinlich (99.9%) heute

ich bin gespannt  Nach meinem zweiten Anruf bin ich jetzt zumindest wieder in Habachtstellung.


----------



## X-R4y (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab heute mein TUES bekommen. Doch bei der Montage is ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen. Das hat mir Markus per E-mail geschireben. 1. Es fehlt eine beilagschaibe für die Hinterradachse, 2. Es wurden 3 Spacer unter der oberen Brücke eingebaut statt einem, die anderen 2 gehören auf die obere Brücke. Naja wenns weiter nichts ist 
Es sieht hammer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaesebrot (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir das gleiche.. is nur leider noch nicht da..


----------



## lehni. (3. Februar 2010)

servus, hab meins auch bekommen. echt nice, verarbeitung vom rahmen ist gut. vormontage von schaltung und bremsen auch gut. 
die email hab ich auch bekommen. die sache an der gabel ist ja schnell gemacht. das fehlende teil für die nabe ist leider heut noch nicht da. habe jetzt nachdem zusammenbauen etwas spiel am hinterrad... vermute das hängt mit dem teil zusammen. werde die ausgiebige probefahrt darum auf morgen verschieben müssen.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (3. Februar 2010)

macht mal bitte ein paar Fotos


----------



## lehni. (3. Februar 2010)

Bratwurstbrater schrieb:


> macht mal bitte ein paar Fotos



schau in mein Album, grad welche hochgeladen.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (3. Februar 2010)

danke


----------



## Loddz (3. Februar 2010)

Hast du andere Felgen oder nur andere Aufkleber?
Die Züge sind doch ziemlich lang oder nicht? Bei der Doppelbrücke kann man es ja kürzen weil der Lenker sich eh nicht verdrehen kann..

Und seit wann sind die Naben silber??


----------



## lehni. (3. Februar 2010)

Werden andere Aufkleber sein, sehen aber nicht schlecht aus. Außerdem hab ich schwarze Welgo pedale bekommen anstatt den weißen YT. Damit kann ich aber leben, Pedale bleiben eh nicht lang weiss  

@X-R4y: haste mal gewogen? Ich komme mit ner Personenwage auf ca. 19,1kg. Men kennt ja die Toleranz der Herstellerangaben aber über 1kg find ich bissl viel, falls mein Wert stimmt. Entscheidend bleibt aber trotzdem, wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt.

edit: hab deine andere Frage übersehen: Züge sehen so lang aus, weil ich die Bremshebel schon nach innen verschoben hab. Vorher haben die besser gepasst.

Naben sehn sehr edel aus, sollten die ne andere Farbe haben eig?


----------



## Loddz (3. Februar 2010)

Ok aber die 2cm, die du den Hebel verschoben hast, macht es nicht so viel länger. Das hätten die schon anpassen können..Werd ich denen auch schreiben wenn die nächsten Lieferungen genauso lang ausfallen.

Die Naben sollten schwarz sein, finde das passt besser ins Gesamtbild.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. Februar 2010)

lehni, auf deinem Bild sieht das Rad irgendwie ein bisschen klein aus...
ist das die Perspektive oder hast du Größe S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grottenolm (3. Februar 2010)

Bei mir waren leider weiße Wellgo dabei... und noch dazu welche mit massiven Pins -.-

Wenn ich die Bremshebel reinschiebe ( was dank der fetten Boobar nur bedingt möglich ist) klemmen sich Schalt und Bremsleitung immer zwischen Standrohr und Rahmen ein, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. Februar 2010)

also ich find das schon irgendwie sche*ße, wenn die Wellgos verschicken, obwohl andere gelistet sind!


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (3. Februar 2010)

bei dem preis und der nachfrage war mir das schon fast klar


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. Februar 2010)

...mir nicht.
ist auch keine Entschuldigung.
Werde jetzt das Rad deswegen nicht zurückschicken oder so, aber ne mail schreib ich schon. naja mal sehen, meins ist ja noch nicht da.


----------



## lehni. (3. Februar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> lehni, auf deinem Bild sieht das Rad irgendwie ein bisschen klein aus...
> ist das die Perspektive oder hast du Größe S?



also ich hab Größe L bestellt, und so stehts auch auf dem Karton 
Wenn man draufsitzt merkt man auch den langen Radstand von daher wird das schon passen. Nachgemessen hab ich aber noch nicht



> also ich find das schon irgendwie *******, wenn die Wellgos verschicken, obwohl andere gelistet sind!



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Nehmen wir mal an bei den Pedalen gibt es Lieferprobleme. Willst du jetzt lieber 3 wochen länger warten deswegen oder nimmst du auch gleichwertige? Natürlich hätten sie jeden fragen können wie ers gern hätte, aber naja, seh da soweit kein Problem.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. Februar 2010)

gleichwertig naja...
aber ne mail wär nett gewesen. ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (3. Februar 2010)

grottenolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bremshebel reinschiebe ( was dank der fetten Boobar nur bedingt möglich ist) klemmen sich Schalt und Bremsleitung immer zwischen Standrohr und Rahmen ein, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.



Kann man die Leitungen nicht aufteilen? Eine links und eine rechts vom Steuerrohr?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Februar 2010)

Sind die weißen felgenaukleber und die silbernen naben auch bei euch andren drauf (außer lehni) ??


----------



## kaesebrot (3. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Sind die weißen felgenaukleber und die silbernen naben auch bei euch andren drauf (außer lehni) ??


bei mir ist es auch so..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Februar 2010)

cool..
hoffentlich bei mir auch 
find ich schöner xD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Februar 2010)

Ist euch klar das ihr bessere felgen draufhabt???
Ihr habt alexrims supra D drauf anstatt supra BH.
Und die silbernen naben sind von YT.
und die pedalen wurden auch offiziel geändert checkt mal die partliste!

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...nfo=2&x38f87=3qo06ar32i5k36bbbng11lnf0a65nqa3


----------



## Loddz (3. Februar 2010)

In der Liste haben sich nur die Pedale geändert, die Supra D waren vorher auch angegeben. Bei den Naben stand vorher auch Division.


----------



## kaesebrot (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir sind's auch laut Aufkleber Supra D

PS.: ich hab ein paar bilder vom Tues in meinem Album (allerdings in etwas unwürdiger Umgebung)


----------



## EraZeR (3. Februar 2010)

Hi, hat jetzt jemand nochmal das Gewicht vom FR bzw DH gemessen ? Bitte mit Größenangabe, wäre super.
Gruß EraZeR


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Februar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> In der Liste haben sich nur die Pedale geändert, die Supra D waren vorher auch angegeben. Bei den Naben stand vorher auch Division.



Ok dann hab ich mich verguggt.


----------



## lehni. (3. Februar 2010)

So habe vorhin noch ne kurze Probefahrt gemacht.
Der Hinterbau gefällt mir gut. Die Gabel ist im Vergleich mit dem Hinterbau ein bisschen hart. Bei L ist eine 500er im Dämpfer, weiß jemand welche in der Gabel verbaut ist? Die könnte etwas weicher sein, mal sehn was die Settings noch so hergeben.

Hoffe der weisse Mist ist bald weg, dann gehts richtig los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (3. Februar 2010)

@Lehni
Vielleihct liegts an den Temperaturen, dass die Boxxer nicht so fein läuft. Wart mal ab bis sie eingefahren ist und die Temperaturen passen


----------



## kaesebrot (4. Februar 2010)

Lassen sich bei euch die Einstellschrauben für die Druckstufen auch nur sehr schwer drehen? (das betrifft besonders die Lowspeed Druckstufe). Bei mir machen die auch keinen Klick sondern rasten Lautlos ein.  Die Zugstufen funktionieren super.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt, und wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## X-R4y (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habs jetzt noch nicht gewogen, weil ich es erst zusammenbaue wenn ich das fehlende Teil für die Hinterradachse hab. 
Deswegen kann ich auch noch nicht viel dazusagen^^ 

Zu den Felgen: Also dieses Design, find ich, passt viel besser zum Rest. 

Was kann man zu den Pedale sagen sind die gleichwertig oder schlechter?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

Gleichwertig. 
Bin letzte saison die YT pedalen gefahren. Sind auch ganz fein....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

In der Gabel ist überall die gleiche , mittlere Feder verbaut.


----------



## bonefacker (4. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahrberichte.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

Wartet mal ab bis ihr mein tues seht.
Da vergeht euch alles. Ich hols nächste woche ab und bekomme ein paar "modifikationen".


----------



## lauriNio (4. Februar 2010)

Mein Tues sollte morgen ankommen !


----------



## Loddz (4. Februar 2010)

Ja, was gibts denn bei dir Rommerzghost?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

tsjaaaa 

lass dich überraschen


----------



## kaesebrot (4. Februar 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt mal eine erste Runde gedreht. Fährt sich super auf der Straße  Den Popelhügel hier um die Ecke mußte ich aufgrund von halbgefrohrenem Schneematch zur Hälfte hochschieben. Bergab gings auch nicht wirklich besser. Das einzige "Highlight": Ein paar kleine Treppen. Das hat sich super angefühlt. Im Wiegetritt kommt man gut vom Fleck und ich hatte jetzt nicht wirklich das Gefühl, daß es stark wippt dabei. 

Der Hinterbau kommt mir im Vergleich zur Gabel sehr weich vor, aber das kann auch an meinen Einstellungen liegen. Und die Gabel muß ja auch erstmal eingefahren werden.

PS.: hab zwei Freiluftbilder in mein Album reingestellt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

welche größe haste?


----------



## kaesebrot (4. Februar 2010)

M


----------



## Loddz (4. Februar 2010)

Ist der Lenker 780 oder 740mm breit?


----------



## kaesebrot (4. Februar 2010)

meiner ist ca. 750mm breit.. warscheinlich wg. den griffen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

was wiegt das käsebrot?


----------



## kaesebrot (4. Februar 2010)

das käsebrot wiegt ca. 200gr. 

du erinnerst mich daran, daß ich das Tues auch gern mal wiegen würde.. hab aber leider keine Wage zur Hand..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

Wie viel wiegst du denn, nur um zu sehen ob mir die hinterbau feder passt.


----------



## Loddz (4. Februar 2010)

kaesebrot schrieb:


> meiner ist ca. 750mm breit.. warscheinlich wg. den griffen..



Den Boobar gibt es in 740 und 780. Dann haben die den langen wohl gekürzt?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Februar 2010)

nein, die Griffe stehen ein wenig über.


----------



## aynis82 (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab heute den jürgen von YT am telefon gehabt bezüglich der naben...

die schwarzen waren am "prototypen" dran SIE haben sich dann umentschieden von schwarz zu silber poliert

aynis82


----------



## Fabi77 (4. Februar 2010)

gibts schon freiluft bilder vom frler ?
ach und kaesebrot du darfst jetzt etwas an deinem profil endern


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Februar 2010)

wenn meins morgen kommt, ja!


----------



## Fabi77 (5. Februar 2010)

dann mal kräftig daumen drücken


----------



## kaesebrot (5. Februar 2010)

@Fabi77: schon geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Februar 2010)

ist da! 
maxle geht mir nur grad auf den Keks...
und es kommt mir schwerer als 17,5 Kilo vor.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (6. Februar 2010)

bitte auf die Waage mit euren Bikes


----------



## Fabi77 (6. Februar 2010)

pedalentreter22 *FOTOS *bitte !!!!


----------



## Fabi77 (6. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Februar 2010)

wenn ich die Maxle achse besiegt hab!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Februar 2010)

Hast du sie besiegt?


----------



## seb90 (6. Februar 2010)

so...und, nicht auf die folter spannen:
alle dies schon ham auf die waage damit, und dann von jeden einen ausführlichen fahrbericht...^^
na...nur spaß der forsche ton, wenn ihr zeit habt wärs schon nett, danke.


----------



## user_1024 (6. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit! Bei mir ist heute ein Stück Sperrgut eingetroffen 





Es ist größe L, falls es interessiert. Ein paar Dinge wundern mich:

1. Die Kette läuft mit einem Abstand von nullkommanix an der Sitzstrebe vorbei, wenn man auf dem kleinen Ritzel ist. 





=> Was passiert, wenn ich eine Einfach-Kurbel mit größerem Kettenbaltt anstatt der Hammerschmidt montiere?

2. Vorderrad hat Spiel. ich glaube es kommt aus der Nabe / Steckachse. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem System?

Ansonsten schönes Ding, gut vormontiert und wirkt in Echt noch etwas dicker als auf den Bildern  Die Felgen sind übrigens Alu blitzeblank. Anhand der Bilder habe ich gedacht, sie wären matt...

Gruß,
der user_1024


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Februar 2010)

War die sattelstütze schon drinn? Oo

Und warum willst du ne einfach kurbel montieren wenn du hammerschmidt hast?
Hallo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (6. Februar 2010)

Nein, die haben mir nicht versehentlich eine andere Stütze mitgeliefert ;-).
Sattle, Stütze und Pedalen habe ich aus dem bewährten Bestand genommen.

Die Hammerschmidt würde ich ggf. an mein Tourenfully machen und ne einfach-Kurbel ans Noton. => Noton reines Spaßgerät für Urlaub und Bikepark. Ist aber nur eine Überlegung. Nur ich frage mich, wie die Sitzstrebe nach ein paar Ausfahrten aussehen soll, wenn sie praktisch keinen Abstand zur Kette hat.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Februar 2010)

frag mal bei yt an wegen nem großen kettenblatt.

wenn noch abstand dazwischen ist dann passiert nichts, da die kette sich auf dem ritzel (oder sehr nah dran) nicht seitlich bewegt.


----------



## user_1024 (6. Februar 2010)

Schon klar, seitlich bewegt sich die Kette nicht. Aber rauf und runter. Da ist ja nicht immer Zug drauf. Und schlecht wäre, wenn beim Einbau einer Kurbel mit größerem Ritzel die Kette so hoch landet, daß sie dauerhaft am Rahmen schleift.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Februar 2010)

achsoo, jetzt hab ichs verstanden 
wenn die kette höher liegen würde, würde sie schleifen?


----------



## user_1024 (6. Februar 2010)

geenaaau  Und sie wird wohl öfters anschlagen, wenn man über Hubbel fährt. Naja, mal sehen...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Februar 2010)

habs besiegt!
fährt sich super. mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436107&page=6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (6. Februar 2010)

Grade mein tues DH zusammengeschraubt, alles super bis auf dass das Hinterrad ein wenig spiel hat. Die Steckachse ist fest angezogen, daran sollte es nicht liegen. Noch jmd mit dem Problem hier ?


----------



## lehni. (6. Februar 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Grade mein tues DH zusammengeschraubt, alles super bis auf dass das Hinterrad ein wenig spiel hat. Die Steckachse ist fest angezogen, daran sollte es nicht liegen. Noch jmd mit dem Problem hier ?



Die vergessene Beilagsscheibe schon bekommen und montiert? Ohne gehts nicht. Falls die beim Zusammenbau von deinem schon dran gedacht haben hab ich nix gesagt. Gemeint ist eine schwarze Unterlegscheibe auf der Nichtantriebsseite des Hinterbaus.


----------



## aynis82 (6. Februar 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Die vergessene Beilagsscheibe schon bekommen und montiert? Ohne gehts nicht. Falls die beim Zusammenbau von deinem schon dran gedacht haben hab ich nix gesagt. Gemeint ist eine schwarze Unterlegscheibe auf der Nichtantriebsseite des Hinterbaus.



kriegt man diese beilagscheibe automatisch von denen zugeschickt oder muss man sich kümmern ?

aynis82


----------



## siggi985 (6. Februar 2010)

Weiss einer von euch ob am Tues DH eine Iscg old oder Iscg 05 Kefü Aufnahme dran ist?


----------



## lauriNio (6. Februar 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Die vergessene Beilagsscheibe schon bekommen und montiert? Ohne gehts nicht. Falls die beim Zusammenbau von deinem schon dran gedacht haben hab ich nix gesagt. Gemeint ist eine schwarze Unterlegscheibe auf der Nichtantriebsseite des Hinterbaus.



Gehören 2 Beilagsscheiben drann ? 1ne war dabei, welche ich auf die Seite des Antriebs montiert habe, so wie's in der Anleitung stand.


----------



## lehni. (6. Februar 2010)

Falls wir von einer etwas dickeren schwarzen Unterlegscheibe reden, die muss definitiv auf die Nichtantriebsseite. Sonst ist das Gewinde der Achse zur kurz und die Nabe wird nicht richtig geklemmt -> Spiel am Hinterrad. An der anderen Seite ist doch das Gewinde des Hinterbaus, dort macht die Scheibe keinen Sinn.

@aynis82:
Die haben mir geschrieben, dass sie es vergessen haben und meines eins der ersten war, welches sie montiert haben. Alle die das betrifft haben ne mail bekommen und das Scheibchen per Brief. Bei allen die später montiert sind ist das Teil mit Sicherheit dabei.


----------



## aynis82 (6. Februar 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Falls wir von einer etwas dickeren schwarzen Unterlegscheibe reden, die muss definitiv auf die Nichtantriebsseite. Sonst ist das Gewinde der Achse zur kurz und die Nabe wird nicht richtig geklemmt -> Spiel am Hinterrad. An der anderen Seite ist doch das Gewinde des Hinterbaus, dort macht die Scheibe keinen Sinn.
> 
> @aynis82:
> Die haben mir geschrieben, dass sie es vergessen haben und meines eins der ersten war, welches sie montiert haben. Alle die das betrifft haben ne mail bekommen und das Scheibchen per Brief. Bei allen die später montiert sind ist das Teil mit Sicherheit dabei.



danke für die info

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Februar 2010)

hmm. das könnten die drei mysteriösen, schwarzen Scheiben sein, deren Zweck ich nicht verstanden habe. ahaaa!


----------



## lauriNio (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir grade auch nicht ganz sicher. In der Montageanleitung steht gar nichts von einer Unterlegscheibe, die Steckachse habe ich nach Handbuch verbaut, d.h. von der Scheibenseite eingeschoben und auf der Antriebsseite mit Mutter und dieser Scheibe verschraubt, und doch hat das Rad jetzt leichtes Spiel.


----------



## lehni. (6. Februar 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Ich bin mir grade auch nicht ganz sicher. In der Montageanleitung steht gar nichts von einer Unterlegscheibe, die Steckachse habe ich nach Handbuch verbaut, d.h. von der Scheibenseite eingeschoben und auf der Antriebsseite mit Mutter und dieser Scheibe verschraubt, und doch hat das Rad jetzt leichtes Spiel.



Probiers einfach auf der anderen Seite! In meiner Anleitung steht auch eindeutig "Nichtantriebs Seite" Ich versprech dir danach stimmt alles! Die Achse kann die Nabe gar nicht klemmen, weil ohne Scheibe das Gewinde zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bls (7. Februar 2010)

Sind die Bikes, wie das NoTon, grundsätzlich schon verschickt worden? Meins ist noch nicht da. Hab auch noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Fabi77 (7. Februar 2010)

pedalentreter22
in welcher größe hast du deins genommen ???


----------



## user_1024 (7. Februar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Sind die Bikes, wie das NoTon, grundsätzlich schon verschickt worden? Meins ist noch nicht da. Hab auch noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten.



JA http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6814367&postcount=1585

Um allen Noton-Fahrern die Suche nach einem Knack-Geräusch beim Einfedern zu erleichtern: bei mit springt das überstehende Ende des Bowdenzuges der Hammerschmidt über den Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk, wenn dieser sich beim Einfedern bewegt. Kabelbinder hilft.

Dann fuhr es auf meiner kleinen Testrunde sozusagen lautlos. Bis auf das Hammerschmidt-Geräusch 

... und das Spiel im Vorderrad lag daran, daß ich die Maxle nicht richtig eingebaut hatte. Hab sie bis zum Anschlag reingedreht und dann dan Schnellspann-Habel geschlossen. Jetzt ist kein Spiel mehr drin. Schnellspann-Hebel zeigt jetzt allerdings nach hinten und nicht, wie in der Anleitung dargestellt, nach oben.


----------



## lauriNio (7. Februar 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Probiers einfach auf der anderen Seite! In meiner Anleitung steht auch eindeutig "Nichtantriebs Seite" Ich versprech dir danach stimmt alles! Die Achse kann die Nabe gar nicht klemmen, weil ohne Scheibe das Gewinde zu kurz ist.



Ok super danke dir, kannst du zum Sichergehn ein Pic von deiner Hinterachse machen ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

maan schraubs einfach dran


----------



## fabextrem (7. Februar 2010)

so ich meld mich hier jetzt au mal zu wort
hab auch mein yt bekommen.gestern und heute bin ich es auf ner freeride strecke gefahren.fährt sich unglaublich geil.die ganzen jungs waren begeistert.
ein problem.das hinterrad hat spiel........gestern schon bemerkt und ich dachte ich habs hinbekommen.dann beim runterfahren wieder.......irgendwas stimmt da nicht....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

haste die neue unterlegscheibe da wo sie hingehört?
frag mal lehni


----------



## fabextrem (7. Februar 2010)

es gibt keine unterlegscheiben und auserdem ist das nicht die lösung des problems.meiner ansicht nach ist es die narbe.unterlegscheibe is vielleicht eine provisorische lösung aber nix für länger und schon garnix für bikepark etc wie ich finde...aber naja ansonsten is das rad der hammer `gestern hatte das rad speil,dann hab ichs umgedreht und es ging eine abfahrt...dann war wieder spiel
und welche  unterlegscheiben meinst du


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

bei den ersten ausgelieferten modellen fehlte eine unterlegscheibe (die muss dran) für die nichtantriebsseite.
müsste eine plastik unterlegscheibe sein die an die nichtantriebseite am spanner gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Februar 2010)

@Fabi77 : M


----------



## fabextrem (7. Februar 2010)

geil und das soll halten?is aber ne schlechte ausrede find ich.wann bzw wo bekomm ich die her?ich hab meins am freitag bekommen und es war keine unterlegscheibe dabei


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

schau mal an deine steck achse ob da an der nichtantriebsseite eine dran ist.

schlechte ausrede?!
Halllloooo  die gehört zu der steckachse dazu mensch! ist keine ausrede ist ein loser bestandteil der stackachse!


----------



## Tobitobsen (7. Februar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Sind die Bikes, wie das NoTon, grundsätzlich schon verschickt worden? Meins ist noch nicht da. Hab auch noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten.





Meines soll diese oder nächste Woche kommen.
Sozusagen passend zum Schnee, der uns ab Donnerstag wieder ereilen soll    Oh Mann!


----------



## fabextrem (7. Februar 2010)

es war keine dran nur son ding was aberer ein gegespiel schraube zu der schraube an der seite ist.ist so geriffelt.also unterlegscheibe war keine dabei.schaus mir morgem nochma an


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

gut, dann ruf bei yt und lass dir eine schicken, kostet nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (7. Februar 2010)

Gut, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob mit dem Geriffelten Teil die Scheibe gemeint war oder nicht. Anscheinend nicht. Das Geriffelte Teil kommt definitiv auf die ANTRIEBSSEITE. Wie soll sone Unterlegsscheibe überhaupt aussehen, und wo kommt die genau hin ? Pics would help !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Februar 2010)

Genau , Lehni.
Mach doch mal bilder!

Edit:

Geh auf die YT Homepage, nehm den 360° viewr , geh auf hinter ansicht gug auf die steckachse undzoom ran und gug auf die nichtantriebsseite, dort siehst du die scheibe.


----------



## fabextrem (7. Februar 2010)

ruf morgen mal an mal schaun was die sagen


----------



## lauriNio (7. Februar 2010)

jop, habe es jetzt gesehen. Fehlt definitiv, muss nachgeschickt werden


----------



## Loddz (7. Februar 2010)

fabextrem, welches Bike hast du?


----------



## lehni. (7. Februar 2010)

sagtmal, red ich chinesisch  

Eine schwarze dickere auf einer Seite geriffelte Scheibe aus Metall (nicht aus Plastik) muss auf die Nichtantriebsseite! Auch wenn es in eurer Anleitung anders stehen mag, ist das nur logisch. Das Gewinde was auf die Achse geschnitten ist, ist zu kurz ohne diese Scheibe. Die Nabe wird nicht geklemmt und hat Spiel, wie schon 2mal erzählt  Auf der anderen Seite macht die Scheibe keinen Sinn, die Mutter dort dient doch nur der Sicherung und hat mit dem eigentlichem Halt der Achse nix zu tun.
So jetzt mal mit Bilder: 




schwarze Scheibe auf der RICHTIGEN Seite.




Sicherrungsmutter auf der Antriebsseite die aber mit eurem Problem nicht viel zu tun hat.

Wenn ihr das so habt, dann hält die Achse auch wundebar.

PS: Wenn ihr versucht habt die Achse fest anzuziehen (ohne Scheibe) kann es sein dass ihr das Gewinde im Hinterbau leicht beschädigt habt, da das Gewinde auf der Achse ja zu kurz wäre. Merkt ihr wenn die Achse beim Versuch sie anzuziehen nicht mehr richtig greift. Dann einfach mal von der anderen Seite und mit viel Fett das Gewinde "nachschneiden". Dann auch gut gefettet montieren.


----------



## siggi985 (7. Februar 2010)

Weiss eigentlich einer inzwischen ob es eine ISCG 05 oder ISCG Old Kettenführungaufnahme ist?


----------



## lehni. (7. Februar 2010)

Sag mir den Unteschied dann kann ich mal nachgucken. Aber heut Abend lauf ich nich nochma in den Keller xD


----------



## siggi985 (7. Februar 2010)

Also bei ISCG 05 ist der Lochabstand 55.92 mm und bei ISCG old 47,77  
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=161136 sieht man hier auch auf den Bildern. Will ne leichtere fürs Tues bestellen nur meins braucht scheinbar noch ein bisschen bis es kommt ;-(


----------



## lauriNio (8. Februar 2010)

Danke @ Lehni, das einzige was ich mich dann frage ist warum die Scheibe geriffelt ist GENAUSO wie die Mutter auf der Antriebsseite, so als würden sie zusammenpassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich komm heute oder morgen zu yt dann kann ich mal fragen wie das mit den beilagscheiben gedacht ist dann muss keiner mehr rätseln wies richtig ist


----------



## EagleEye (8. Februar 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Danke @ Lehni, das einzige was ich mich dann frage ist warum die Scheibe geriffelt ist GENAUSO wie die Mutter auf der Antriebsseite, so als würden sie zusammenpassen ?



Geriffelt heißt nicht "Papp mich auf das andere geriffelte Teil"
Wenn du ältere Räder zerlegst wirst du sowas öfters bei Scheiben sehen


----------



## Jussi (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr glücklichen Tues Besitzer 
Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen ob es möglich ist einen Umwerfer und ein zweites Kettenblatt zu montieren?
Umwerfer an Rahmen oder E-Type eben?

Gruß


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

müsste gehen, ruf aber am besten mal bei yt an!
die beantworten dir alle fragen sofort und persönlich!

Hier die Nummer: 0 9191 736 3050

edit: Das gleiche gilt für die steckachsenfrage!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. Februar 2010)

also Hammerschmidt geht!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt mal bei YT angerufen und die sache mit dem gewicht hat sich aufgeklärt.
Als sie die testräder geogen haben haben sie mit normalen schläuchen und leicht gekürzter Sattelstütze gewogen und nicht mit den Kenda Downhill schläuchen (800 Gramm mehr im vergleich zu normalen schläuchn, vorne und hinten).
Die Kenda downhill schläuche wurden unbeabsichtigt ab werk so an den Laufrädern verbaut.

Also holt euch ein paar normale schläuche (sind genauso durchschlagssicher wie diese dämlichen Kenda schläuche, hab ich getestet) und schon purzeln 800 Gramm runter und dann kommt ihr auch auf das auf der HP angegebene Gewicht.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (8. Februar 2010)

danke


----------



## chriseis (8. Februar 2010)

hi user 1024. überleg mir auch ob ich mir das noton zu legen werde. Bist du deins schon gefahren? Was ist deiner Meinung der Einsatzbereich bzw wann nimmst du dein enduro sl und wann das noton?
Gruss


----------



## chriseis (8. Februar 2010)

hi user 1024. überleg mir auch ob ich mir das noton zu legen werde. Bist du deins schon gefahren? Was ist deiner Meinung der Einsatzbereich bzw wann nimmst du dein enduro sl und wann das noton?
Gruss 




user_1024 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Bei mir ist heute ein Stück Sperrgut eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grottenolm (8. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal, wie ist denn bei eurem Tues DH Die Kettenführung eingestellt?, bei mir ist das kleine Ritzel nicht plan mit dem Kettenblatt, ich bräuchte noch 3 oder 6 Unterlegscheibchen.
das spürt man übrigens auch beim Treten, "rasselt" schön vor sich hin.


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Februar 2010)

Pah ich muss so lachen wenn ich das alles lese. Lasst ihr euch eigentlich gerne so verarschen? Das sind so viele Kleinigkeiten aber mal ehrlich? Immerhin zahlt ihr auch ne ganze Stange geld für eure Räder aber wenn ich das hier so mitverfolge läppert sich das ja alles ganz schön. Erstmal die Sache mit den Pedalen.... Dann die andere Sache mit den anderen Naben und dann sind die nichtmal in der Lage allen die unterlegscheiben mit zu schicken? Ach und das mit der Kette am Rahmen ist auch mal ne dolle Kunstruktion. Bravo ich bestell mir demnächst auch nen schwarzes auto das kommt dann in grün aber ist ja nicht schlimm weil ist ja gleichwertig ach und dann sind da anstatt meiner schwarzen felgen auchnoch lila farbene drauf aber das sieht ja eigentlich besser aus???? 
viel spaß aber ich würde auf die Barikaden gehen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

Find ich echt schön was du machen würdest.


Edit:

In der Partliste des Bikes stehen die Pedalen drin, die drauf sind.
Es stehen auch die Naben in der Partliste die Verbaut wurden. In silbernem Lack halt.

Das Bild auf der website gilt nur als richtlinie, also spiel dich hier nicht so auf! Die korekten parts stehen in der Partliste!


----------



## Loddz (8. Februar 2010)

Doch, mich.

Aber deswegen hole ich mein Rad selbst ab um vor Ort alles zu sehen. Pedale sind mir relativ egal. Bei den Naben .. naja kann ich noch ein Auge zudrücken, begeistert bin ich nicht. Und dass 1kg schwerere Schläuche eingebaut wurden.. Gibt schlimmeres. 
Schlimmer finde ich eher, dass man nicht vorher auf die Änderungen hingewiesen wurde wenn schon ein Kaufvertrag für ein bestimmtes Produkt besteht.
Kann mich aber damit anfreunden weil es beim Tues jedenfalls nichts essentielles ist.


----------



## lehni. (8. Februar 2010)

@milchbrötchen88:
Also irgendwo hast du schon recht. Sind halt einige Kleinigkeiten. Dass man die Schläuche wechseln muss um auf das angegebene Gewicht zu kommen... sowas muss nicht sein, als Beispiel. Ist ein Anruf mehr im Vorfeld der Lieferung und das wär geklärt. Aber trotzdem ist das Rad für den Preis qualitativ sehr gut. Ein Bike mit vergleichbaren Parts kostet mal eben 1500euro mehr. Daher solltest du auch die verstehen die sich auf die Sache einlassen, Kleinigkeiten in Kauf nehmen bzw. selbst korrigieren. 

Selbst wenn ich die Kohle so locker hätte, dass mich der Aufpreis nicht jucken würde, würde ich das Bike testen. Warum viel bezahlen wenn ich etwas änhlich gutes zu einem geringerem Preis bekomme. Von der Kohle mach ich 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub 

BTT: Hoffe ihr habt eure Achse endlich dran


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

Ihr habt recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. Februar 2010)

Das sollte hier jetzt auch kein Angriff sein oder sonstiges aber wenn ich mir nen Rad bestelle und im nach hinein Änderungen vorgenommen werden würde ich halt wenigstens drauf bestehen von denen was dafür zurück zu bekommen oder zumindest irgendwie drauf eingegangen wird. Klar ist der Preis unschlagbar aber, es ist nunmal fakt das die sich hier schon einiges rausnehmen. Was ich nur sagen will lasst euch nicht auf der Nase rum tanzen sondern setzt euch mal durch... Andere Hersteller bekommen das schließlich auch gebacken.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

Hast recht.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (8. Februar 2010)

beim Tues seh ich es auch nich so eng aber beim Noton is es mal hin weil da kommste niche mal mit Strebenschutz dazwischen somit is der Hinterbau im eimer da heißt es YT neuen bauen und alten zurückrufen


----------



## siggi985 (8. Februar 2010)

Hab auch endlich mein Tues abgeholt und die fehlende Unterlegscheibe ist jetzt Standardmäßig auf der Nichtantriebsseite verbaut und silber wie dich Achse. Kefü ist auch gut eingestellt und leise  Müssen nur noch einige Teile getauscht werden


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

sprich reifen, schläuche, kurbeln und sattel?


----------



## siggi985 (8. Februar 2010)

Schläuche, Kurbel, Pedale, Sattel+Stütze, Kefü, Griffe und vll Vorbau  Reifen hab ich noch Minion falls die Kenda nix taugen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Februar 2010)

Grip technisch taugen die kenda schon..
nur der durchschlagschutz und das gwicht sind müll.


----------



## siggi985 (8. Februar 2010)

das der durchschlagschutz von den kenda müll ist hab ich schon öfter gehört also werden die denk ich schnell den minion weichen müssen


----------



## aynis82 (8. Februar 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Schläuche, Kurbel, Pedale, Sattel+Stütze, Kefü, Griffe und vll Vorbau  Reifen hab ich noch Minion falls die Kenda nix taugen



bei mir fast genauso...

schläuche, kurbel, sattel, stütze, kefü, vorbau, reifen, weichere boxxer feder, cassette, eventuell andere dämpfer feder

aynis82


----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja das 09er
Noton, habe auch die Reifen
relativ schnell getauscht gegen
Alberts...laufen besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abstrus (8. Februar 2010)

Nenene:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389488&highlight=kenda+nevegal
am besten trifft es der Satz hier:





> Dass die Reviews teilweise recht unterschiedlich ausfallen, liegt einfach daran, dass es den Pneu in vielen verschiedenen Varianten gibt (StickE, DualCompound, Faltversion, Draht 2ply, Draht 1ply v.a. OEM). Man weiß eigentlich nie, über welche Variante gerade gemeckert wird. So geht es im Allgemeinen auch den Reifen von Specialized.


----------



## user_1024 (8. Februar 2010)

chriseis schrieb:


> hi user 1024. überleg mir auch ob ich mir das noton zu legen werde. Bist du deins schon gefahren? Was ist deiner Meinung der Einsatzbereich bzw wann nimmst du dein enduro sl und wann das noton?
> Gruss



Nein, leider konnte ich es noch nicht so richtig Probefahren. Macht aber aus der Nähe gesehen einen wirklich guten Eindruck, finde ich. Außer Farbgebung, naja... Fahrbericht folgt schnellstmöglich. Das Enduro ist für alles zwischen Sonntagstour und Marathon oder ähnlichen Spaßrennen gedacht. Vielleicht mal ne Alpenüberquerung nächstes Jahr. Fährt echt super aber ist nicht so belastbar, wie es aussieht. Das Noton ist dann für die spaßigen Dinge gedacht: Bikepark, Urlaub und so.

Ach so, Einfachkurbel passt, sagt der sehr sehr schnelle Support. An die Sitzstrebe habe ich vorsichtshalber mal ein dünnes entsprechend geformtes Alu-Blech gepappt, damit ist das Thema auch erledigt. Vorderrad hatte Spiel, weil ich die Maxle nicht richtig montiert hatte.

Gruß,
der user_1024


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. Februar 2010)

user_1024 schrieb:


> Das Noton ist dann für die spaßigen Dinge gedacht: Bikepark, Urlaub und so.



und wofür genau ist dann nochmal das Tues?


----------



## user_1024 (8. Februar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> und wofür genau ist dann nochmal das Tues?



was denn für's TuEs? Nene, das wäre dann übertrieben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. Februar 2010)

hast Recht, Bikepark sollte man echt lassen mit dem Tues.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Februar 2010)

play ist heute bestellt schaun wer ma was da kommt,


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Februar 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> hast Recht, Bikepark sollte man echt lassen mit dem Tues.





WAS?
das tues ist ein downhill und Park bike!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Februar 2010)

oh mann! 
eben! monsieur 1024 meinte ja, dass das nicht geht und ich habe voller Ironie geantwortet!


----------



## seb90 (9. Februar 2010)

@ rommerzghost: ich schätze (hoffe), das das nur sarkastisch gemeint war.

warum wollt ihr auch die kurbel tauschen?...ja hab auch schon an eine saint gedacht, aber...warum, is die nicht gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (9. Februar 2010)

...gut zeitgleich das hab ich nicht gesehen sry...^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Februar 2010)

war mir klar!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Februar 2010)

ach, und die Hussefelt, ist, soweit ich weiß, schwerer.
und sieht nicht halb so gut aus.
hab noch ne Holzfeller OCT zuhause rumliegen, von der kommen dann die Arme dran!


----------



## siggi985 (9. Februar 2010)

Noch paar Teile tauschen und fretig


----------



## fabextrem (9. Februar 2010)

so nochmal wegen meiner post von vorgestern.das hinterrad hatte spiel nachdem ich die geriffelte scheibe auf die nichtantriebsseite gemacht habe gehts jetzt.danke nochmal.
also an allle mit spiel am hinterrad.geriffelte scheibe auf die nichtantriebsseite und dann von der nichtantriebsseite die steckachse einführen.die riffelungen zeigen dabei zum rahmen 
ps bin das ding aufm homespot gefahren und es ist ja unglaublich geil die haben alle augen gemacht
also normal gibts son rad ned unter 3000euro
danke yt team


----------



## chriseis (9. Februar 2010)

Hi user 1024. Danke für deine Antwort. Warte gespannt auf deinen Farhbericht. Ich pendel immer noch zwischen trek scratch air, bergamont enduro und dem noton. Gabs das Problem (wenn überhaupt ein problem ist) mit dem engen Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Kette auch schon beim Vorgängermodel ?




user_1024 schrieb:


> Nein, leider konnte ich es noch nicht so richtig Probefahren. Macht aber aus der Nähe gesehen einen wirklich guten Eindruck, finde ich. Außer Farbgebung, naja... Fahrbericht folgt schnellstmöglich. Das Enduro ist für alles zwischen Sonntagstour und Marathon oder ähnlichen Spaßrennen gedacht. Vielleicht mal ne Alpenüberquerung nächstes Jahr. Fährt echt super aber ist nicht so belastbar, wie es aussieht. Das Noton ist dann für die spaßigen Dinge gedacht: Bikepark, Urlaub und so.
> 
> Ach so, Einfachkurbel passt, sagt der sehr sehr schnelle Support. An die Sitzstrebe habe ich vorsichtshalber mal ein dünnes entsprechend geformtes Alu-Blech gepappt, damit ist das Thema auch erledigt. Vorderrad hatte Spiel, weil ich die Maxle nicht richtig montiert hatte.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (9. Februar 2010)

chriseis schrieb:


> Hi user 1024. Danke für deine Antwort. Warte gespannt auf deinen Farhbericht. Ich pendel immer noch zwischen trek scratch air, bergamont enduro und dem noton. Gabs das Problem (wenn überhaupt ein problem ist) mit dem engen Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Kette auch schon beim Vorgängermodel ?



Keine Ahnung, ich weiß noch nichtmal, ob es ein Problem ist. Es war nur das erste, was mit beim Zusammenbauen aufgefallen ist: Wie soll das denn gehen? Der erste Fahrbericht wird's zeigen. Der geht bei mir leider frühestens am WE, sofern dann nicht wieder meterweise Schnee liegt... oder dann erst recht?!?!


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (9. Februar 2010)

dann erst recht


----------



## smithi80 (9. Februar 2010)

sieht gut aus siggi, bin auch bald besitzer eines tues dh, es sollte noch diese Woche rausgehen, werde auch sattel Pedale und laufe des Jahres die Kurbel austauschen. Kann es kaum erwarten bis das Bike da ist, das höchste der Gefühle warn bei mir bis jetzt nur 120mm Federweg, damit ist es wahrscheinlich nur halb so lustig im Bikepark.


----------



## X-R4y (9. Februar 2010)

@smithi80 : Ja das glaub ich auch. Freu mich schon riesig auf den ersten Bikeparkbesuch dieses Jahr 

Is so ein  `rattern`, wenn man sich auf den Sattel sitzt und in einem kleinen Gang tritt, normal ? Es nimmt rapide ab wenn man zum treten aufsteht oder hochschaltet.  Konnte noch nicht feststellen was dieses Klappern verursacht.


----------



## kaesebrot (9. Februar 2010)

Das Rattern in kleinen Gängen hab ich auch. Ich dachte bisher, daß es durch die Kettenführung zustande kommt.


----------



## X-R4y (9. Februar 2010)

Ja das denk ich auch. Aber genau die Stelle an der es entsteht hab ich noch nicht entdeckt. Naja ich kann damit leben


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Februar 2010)

@Siggi

Sattel hoch!
So ist das ja schreklich


----------



## siggi985 (9. Februar 2010)

nee sonst ramm ich mir den zwischen die beine  tut doch weh


----------



## smithi80 (10. Februar 2010)

bin mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so rattert, freu mich auch schon auf den ersten bikepark einsatz, hoffe der schnee ist bald weg und die jungs in todtnau werden rechtzeitig fertig mit dem umbau....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Februar 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> nee sonst ramm ich mir den zwischen die beine  tut doch weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (10. Februar 2010)

@Rommerzghost
wann kommt jetzt eig. dein Tues Dh hattest du nicht erwähnt das da noch special sachen drankommen?!?! würde mich mal sehr interressieren 

@ siggi ich find das sieht hammer aus! deutlich besser als mit der truvativ!nice 

mfg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Februar 2010)

versand bestätigung ist angekommen fürs play o"yeah baby


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2010)

Unser *Rommerzghost *und seine Sonderwünsche.........


----------



## benn9411 (10. Februar 2010)

so ich hab mal ne frage zum play 11, und zwar bis wieviel federweg kann mans aufbauen ohne das garantie u.ä futsch ist, weil das noton ist mir viel zu teuer und das play hat laut datenblatt nur 100mm, ich such halt etwas in dem bereich dazwischen, wär net wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ???

greez ben


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Februar 2010)

Ja ich hols doch nicht am freitag.
Fastnachtswochenende fängt an und Kombi ist in der werkstatt.
da hat meine Mum keinen Bock runter zu fahren.

Ich hab ne schwarze boxxer drin und slibernen LRS


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (10. Februar 2010)

Hinten wird es bei 100 bleiben und wenn du vorn mehr rein baust machts fahren auch nich grad mehr spaß und die Geo freut sich auch...


----------



## user_1024 (10. Februar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

mein Radel sollte demnächst etwa so aussehen:





Ganz schwarz wäre wohl etwas nackich, deshalb kommt nach dem Pulvern noch ein bisschen Schrift drauf.

Oberrohr:





Unterrohr:





Rückseite vom Sitzrohr:




Weiß jemand, wer einem solche Schriftzüge liefern kann? Und wie geht das dann? Kommt der Schriftzug auf den frisch gepulverten Rahmen und anschließend Klarlack drüber oder wie stellt man sowas an? Bin gespannt,

der user_1024


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn dann sticker.


----------



## user_1024 (10. Februar 2010)

Was bedeutet das im ganzen Satz? 

Meinst Du Aufkleber, also die Schrift mit schwarzem Grund auf Klebefolie? Und dann kein Klarlack drüber? Oder Transferfolie und doch besser Klarlack drüber? Weiß jemand, wo man sowas bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Februar 2010)

Kein Lack drüber.
Das dir deine designs bei speziellen firmen (welche, musst du selbst rausfinden) auf MX Folie drucken und kleb sie drauf.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2010)

Klarlack muß drüber, sieht besser aus und lößt sich nicht mit der Zeit !!!!


----------



## seb90 (10. Februar 2010)

schildie hat recht....klarlack sollte man immer bei eigernen beschichtungen als schlussschicht aufragen, denn dann gibts kein lästiges selbstablösen und es lässt sich immer leichter reinigen als ohne.


----------



## ToBlind (11. Februar 2010)

Salut, ich finde die Montage der Bremsleitungen beim Play nicht besonders gelungen. X-up geht gerade so, aber Bar-Spins no way. Ansonsten aber super Bike 

Hat jemand Ideen wie man das besser machen kann? Überlege den Trixer zu montieren. 

Cheers
Marcus


----------



## halsfägger (11. Februar 2010)

@alle Noton besitzer: Gibts schon News bezüglich der Kette/Kettenstrebe? Schlägt die Kette ständig an oder ist das kein Problem? Hoffe es hat jemand sein Noton schon mal richtig getestet.


----------



## NoPussyWay (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, also falls meine Frage irgendwo schon beantwortet sein sollte, sry.

Ich hab mir vorgestern noch zusätzlich zu meinem Noton das neue Dirt bestellt.
Lt. Homepage lieferbar ab April, aber gestern kam schon eine Versandbestätigung per DHL. Das Paket soll auch 18Kg wiegen.
Werden die doch schon verschickt??

Naja, falls ein Tues FR für den Kurs des Dirt drin sein sollte freu ich mich natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Februar 2010)

Es gab wohl noch ein paar 

Einfach abwarten oder das beste , wie immer, anrufen.


----------



## m-rider (11. Februar 2010)

@ user 1024
ich kann solche aufkleber herstellen


----------



## aynis82 (11. Februar 2010)

bike ist unterwegs 

aynis82


----------



## siggi985 (11. Februar 2010)

macht bei eurer boxxer die zugstufe für den federweganfang klick geräusche? meine nämlich nicht und die sollte das ja eigentlich tun ^^ lässt sich so leicht blöd einstellen wenn man nicht weiss wieweit man schon gedreht hat


----------



## Loddz (11. Februar 2010)

Rastet es denn wenigstens spürbar ein?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Februar 2010)

http://www.yt-industries.com/de/
Schaut mal bei video, rechts im bild, das oberste 
Ist ganz interessant zu sehen.


----------



## Loddz (11. Februar 2010)

Na da sagt der Stefan doch, 2 Jahre Garantie. Damit wär die Frage Gewährleistung und Garantie geklärt 

Haben die keinen Klarlack über den Aufklebern?


----------



## aynis82 (11. Februar 2010)

mal ne frage was isn für ne kette am dh ?

aynis82


----------



## X-R4y (11. Februar 2010)

@siggi985 : Ja genau dieses Problem hab ich auch. Ich hab jetzt die maximale Umdrehungszahl festgestellt und orientier mich damit.


----------



## siggi985 (11. Februar 2010)

ok gut das ich nicht alleine das problem hab  merkt man ja nichtmal iwie die einzelnen stufen... werd morgen mal bei yt und sram anrufen und dem problem auf dem grund gehen solange das bike neu ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (11. Februar 2010)

Ja gute Idee tu das . Hast du schon feststellen können ob sie überhaupt funktioniert?


----------



## siggi985 (11. Februar 2010)

also funktionieren tut sie schon nur merkt man eben keine stufen


----------



## X-R4y (11. Februar 2010)

Na dann... kann ich auch damit leben 
Wennst angerufen hast, dann sag noch mal bescheid.


----------



## siggi985 (11. Februar 2010)

mach ich  wenns bei den anderen auch so ist kann ich damit auch leben


----------



## lehni. (12. Februar 2010)

Ein "Klick" muss ja kein Geräusch sein, sondern kann ja auch ein mechanisches Klicken sein. 

Bei der Zugstufe für den Federweganfang ist es zwar recht schwach, aber wenn ich feinfühlig und langsam drehe merk ich das schon.


----------



## siggi985 (12. Februar 2010)

Ja schon klar aber man fühlt ja beim drehen nichtmal iwelche stufen oder sonstiges :-(


----------



## siggi985 (12. Februar 2010)

Und ein mechanisches klicken würde ja auch ein geräusch machen


----------



## lehni. (12. Februar 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Und ein mechanisches klicken würde ja auch ein geräusch machen



nö muss ja nich sein ^^

also bei mir ist definitiv was zu spüren, zu hören allerdings nicht. du musst extrem langsam drehen, schön feinfühlig, denke du solltest was merken. außer die gabel hat wirklich nen defekt.


----------



## siggi985 (12. Februar 2010)

nee selbst wenn ich sehr feinfühlig dreh merk ich nichts, nichtmal nen minimalen widerstand oder ähnliches, funktionieren tut die zugstufe ja auf jedenfall nur hab ich eben kein bock das sie das nach ein paar monaten nicht mehr tut ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (12. Februar 2010)

also laut yt merkt und hört man das klicken bei der zugstufe für den federweganfang nicht, und solange sie so weiter funzt passts ja


----------



## grottenolm (12. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage: wollte die Schläuche durch Schwalbe AV 13 ersetzen,

soll ich das normale oder das FR- Modell nehmen?, schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Reifen bleiben erstmal die Nevegal, dann Minion / Highroller in 2.5 ( was ja eher 2.3 entspricht)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Februar 2010)

Nehm Die schwalbe downhill Scläuche...
Wiegen 290 Gramm das stück.
Sparste insgesamt 700-900 Gramm.. nicht sicher
edit:
Bei 2-ply kannst normale leichte av 14 schläuche nehmen.....


----------



## seb90 (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab die AV freeride auf meinem enduro/freeride bike...und find sie einwandfrei. ich fahre sie mit nokian gazaloddi reifen
habe auch vor die freeride schläuche in das tues zu stecken und dazu muddy marys und oder wicked will


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Februar 2010)

Ich werde eine falt vorne draht hinten muddy kombi fahren
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob in beide normale schläuche oder in den vorderen nen schwalbe dh schlauch....


----------



## seb90 (12. Februar 2010)

ich glaub es reicht wenn du in beide die normalen fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Februar 2010)

Na dann 
also dann die av 14 in 2.35?


----------



## UpDown (12. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Nehm Die schwalbe downhill Scläuche...
> Wiegen 290 Gramm das stück.
> Sparste insgesamt 700-900 Gramm.. nicht sicher
> edit:
> Bei 2-ply kannst normale leichte av 14 schläuche nehmen.....



Hallo,
also ich habe heute die Schläuche gewechselt und dabei mit meiner Küchenwaage gewogen. Der Schlauch aus dem Tues DH wiegt genau 400 gr. Ersetzt habe ich ihn mit Schwalbe AV14 mit 130 gr.
Also spart man maximal 540 gr. für beide Schläuche zusammen mit dieser Kombination.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## seb90 (12. Februar 2010)

ja, oder am besten eh die freeride die gehen ja sowieso von größe 2.10-3.0 aber es wäre sowieso egal du kannst ja auch schläuche nehmen die nicht in der breiteklasse sin das ist kein problem, beim dh spielt ja eh ein geringerer luftdruck eine rolle


----------



## kajsem (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Hat schon jemand gemessen wieviel das noton wiegt?


----------



## user_1024 (13. Februar 2010)

Die Personenwage sagt 16,5 kg in Größe L mit KS i900 Stütze, Specialized Sattel anderen Plattform-Pedalen. Also ungefähre Richtung stimmt. Mehr würde ich daraus nicht schließen wegen der Ungenauigkeit der Waage.

Für die Sitzstrebe habe ich mir folgendes ausgedacht:




Und jetzt: PROBEFAHRT


----------



## proceed (13. Februar 2010)

Na da bin ich jetzt ja mal auf das Fazit der Probefahrt gespannt...


----------



## Jussi (13. Februar 2010)

Weche Innenlagerbreite hat das Tues?
Und Felgen haben Autoventil, oder?


----------



## siggi985 (13. Februar 2010)

@user1024
was sagt eigentlich yt zu dem problem mit der kettenstrebe?


----------



## user_1024 (13. Februar 2010)

Probefahrt beendet:

Noton fährt  Für mich konnte ich feststellen, daß es passt. Und zwar auch für Touren. Die Sitzrohrlänge war fraglich. Gabel und Dämpfer sind noch nicht richtig eingestellt und ich bin durch den Schnee geeiert. Daher kann ich leider keine brauchbare Aussage zum Fahrverhalten machen. Ich schätze, ich brauche die härtere Feder, der Dämpfer bekommt noch etwas Luft und 20° mehr würden dem Fahrverhalten gut tun .

Die Bremsen sind noch nicht eingefahren und liefen etwas unrund, was die Sache im Schnee nicht gerade erleichtert.

Das Alu-Blech an der Sitzstrebe hat ein paar Kratzer bekommen. Wenn man bedenkt, daß es mit Klebeband ca. 2 mm dick ist, kann man wohl hoffen, daß es ohne Blechle passt.
Yt sagt "es passt". Genauer gesagt habe ich die Frage gestellt, ob ich eine Einfach-Kurbel mit größerem Kettenblatt montieren kann. Das haben die mit einer Husselfelt mit 36 er Kettenblatt ausprobiert und es passt. Das Kettenblatt sitzt dann weiter innen.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Hammerschmidt super! Es gibt keinen Schalt-VORGANG, sondern nur 2 Zustände: 24 oder 36 Zähne. Daran muss man sich erst mal gewöhnen, daß beim Schalten nicht eine halbe Umderuhung und der entsprechende Schwung verloren geht. Besonders hilfreich am Berg im Schnee 

So, und was ist mt den anderen Notonikern? Oder bin ich der einzige?!?!


----------



## proceed (13. Februar 2010)

Hast du denn auch paar Bilder im Schnee gemacht?

Warum möchtest du eigentlich ne Einfachkurbel drauf machen? Die Hammerschmidt ist doch echt geil, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (13. Februar 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch paar Bilder im Schnee gemacht?
> 
> Warum möchtest du eigentlich ne Einfachkurbel drauf machen? Die Hammerschmidt ist doch echt geil, oder?



Nein, im Schnee sieht's genau so aus wie in der Garage. Nur mit weißem Hintergrund 

Ich überlege, ob ich die Hammerschmidt an mein Tourenfully mache, weil an dem der Umwerfer am Reifen schleift. Die Hammerschmidt macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Und da ich vermtutich auf dem Tourenfully mehr unterwegs sein werde, ist sie daran gut aufgehoben. Für Bikepark- und Abwärts-Urlaube sollte es auch eine Einfach-Kurbel tun. Aber das muss ich mal ohne Schnee prüfen, wie gut ich mit einem 34 oder 36 er Ritzel vorankomme und was dann nicht mehr geht...


----------



## proceed (13. Februar 2010)

Achso, du fährst mit dem Noton dann gar keine Touren? Aber warum hast du dir dann nicht das Tues FR gekauft?


----------



## user_1024 (13. Februar 2010)

Doch, ich werde schon damit Touren fahren. Aber eben Schwerpunkt Spaß und gemütlich. Wenn's mal flotter werden soll oder generell die schnelle Feierabendrunde ist wohl mehr was für's Tourenfully. Das TuEs ist mir etwas zu abwärts-lastig. Anhand der Geometrie- und Gewichtsdaten sollte das Noton handlicher sein. Da habe ich mehr von als von einem cm mehr Federweg.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Februar 2010)

@UpDown

Dann waren nicht die Kenda Downhill schläuche drin.....


----------



## seb90 (14. Februar 2010)

hat eigentlich schon wer angerufen wegen der kettenführung?
...welche würdet ihr drauftun, wenn ihr sie wechselt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (14. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit der Kettenführung?


----------



## siggi985 (14. Februar 2010)

weshalb sollte man wegen der kefü anrufen? stimmt damit was nicht?


----------



## seb90 (14. Februar 2010)

na vorne irgendwo hat ja wer gefragt, welche aufnahme-typ die kettenführung hat, den neu dings oder den alten!?
zum austauschen, natürlich falls man ihn austauschen möchte. und mich hat jetzt mal interressiert welche aufnahme der jz hat, für später mal.


----------



## siggi985 (14. Februar 2010)

das war ich  ist ISCG aufnahme, also nicht die ISCG-05. hab mein tues mal gewogen und es wiegt momentan 18,1 kg, allerdings fehlen da noch die pedale und mein sattel mit stütze wiegt die hälfte vom yt. saint kurbel macht vll 150  gramm im vergleich zur hussefelt. denke das man selbst mit nem schlauchwechsel nicht auf die angegebenen 17,9 kg kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (14. Februar 2010)

das is klar das ma da nicht genau auf 17,9 kommt. aber mit anderen reifen + schläuche, kurbel, sattel und einer kürzeren leichteren sattelstütze; kommt man schon ganz gut rann. mein mechaniker hat eine gescheite bikewaage, bei dem werd ich das "realgewicht" mal checken, aber meines bekomm ich erst mit der april lieferung


----------



## siggi985 (14. Februar 2010)

Äh ich hab leichtere teile dran falls du das richtig gelesen hast ^^ ich werde noch mäntel, schläuche, pedale und kefü tauschen und werd dann vll auf 17,9 kg kommen ^^ denke das man mit den normalen teilen auf 18,7 kg kommt, und 800 gramm ist schon leicht mehr als 17,9


----------



## kaesebrot (14. Februar 2010)

800gr ist doch nichtmal ne tüte Milch


----------



## siggi985 (14. Februar 2010)

Lol  ist dann aber trotzdem schon leichter beschiss das das originalgewicht fast ein kilo über dem angegebenen ist ^^


----------



## Tobitobsen (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gestern mein NOTON getestet.
Hat Spaß gemacht 
Wippt kaum, ist nicht leicht, bockt bergrunter und lässt sich auch wirklich noch gut mit touren.
Und die Hammerschmidt ist wirklich der Hammer!
Das einzige was mir noch nicht gefällt ist die Sattelstütze...... für downhills perfekt, aber zum hochkurbeln einfach zu kurz.

Also eine Variostütze...... die orginale hat 35cm..... damit fällt die Kindshock schon mal raus, die bietet dann auch nur 2 cm mehr.
Die lange gravity dropper müsste passen, gibts aber nur in 27 irgendwas.

Hat jemand eine gute Lösung? Können diese Sattelstützen mit doppeltem Schnellspanner eigentlich was?
Eigentlich will ich nämlich nicht noch mehr Technik (Variostütze) am Bike.


----------



## NowOrNever (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Tobitobsen,

die Shannon Hardcore könnte etwas für dich sein. Die gibts mit 43cm und sogar 50cm in allen erdenklichen Größen. 
Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn. Ich denke, ich werde ein M nehmen und mir auch ne längere sattelstütze reinbauen.

Btw., was heisst "bockt" bergab? Ist der Hinterbau bockig oder machts Bock? Hoffe doch letzteres 

Greetz Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobitobsen (15. Februar 2010)

@andy

Nene, keine Sorge........  zweiteres, ist fluffig und macht fett Laune.
Bei 1,84m ist der M-Rahmen übrigens opti.

Danke für den Tip.
Der Sattelrohrdurchmesser ist doch 30,9 oder?


----------



## seb90 (15. Februar 2010)

siggi: ich habe richtig gelesen...ich meinte das es logisch ist das man nicht auf das angegebene gewicht von 17,9 kommt, wenn man die teile nicht austauscht.
ich weiß das du leichtere schon drinnen hast, aber eben noch nicht alles getauscht hast, was du möchtest, und desshalb noch nicht auf 17,9 bist.punkt


----------



## siggi985 (15. Februar 2010)

warum ist das logisch? wenn sie auf die hp schreiben das es 17,9 kg wiegt geh ich davon aus das die wiegen können, 200 gramm mehr würde ja noch gehen aber dann gleich mal soviel mehr das man gerade mal mit teile austauschen auf 17,9 kg kommt is eigentlich nicht mehr ok, die 17,9 kg sollten mtit den standardteilen das gewicht sein und nicht wenn man alles getauscht hat.... du kaufst dir auch kein auto was laut hersteller 200 ps hat und nur mit 150 geliefert wird....

ps: gewicht auf der hp ist inzwischen 18,2 kg was immernoch 400 gramm unter dem realen ist ...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Februar 2010)

Du musst mal dran denken das die gewichtsangaben auf HPs ohne pedalen sind!
Und sie wurden mit leichten schläuchen gewogen.
Also rechne 400 Gramm aufs Hp gewicht drauf, wenn du dann noch normale schläuche drin hast kommst aufs angegebene gewicht.!


----------



## siggi985 (15. Februar 2010)

naja als ich damals zum bike begutachten da war waren es die 17,9 kg mit pedale  ohne pedale kommts ja hin und nachdem ich eh noch paar teile austausch sobald die da sind komm ich auch unter 17,9 kg und dann ist mir das standard gewicht eh egal  wenigstens haben sies auf der hp von 17,9 auf 18,2 angehoben


----------



## aynis82 (15. Februar 2010)

UNGLAUBLICH aber wahr...
ich konnt heut nach feierabend mein tues dh (auf das ich mich schon den ganzen tag freute) NICHT von der post abholen weil zitat:

"Heute wegen Kaneval geschlossen"

wie schei55e ist das denn...?!   

gott sei dank war ich zu der zeit nicht im inet...
statt dessen hab ich nen frust-wocheneinkauf gemacht

aynis82


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Februar 2010)

passt zwar nich 100%ig, aber weiß jemand den link zu dieser französischen seite auf der alle möglichen  Parts mit gewichtsangaben gelistet sind?

Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach leichteren Sattel, Sattelstützen, 2,5 Faltreifen, und Kurbel.


----------



## gabs (15. Februar 2010)

http://www.velovert.com/SUMO_VTT_Velo_Vert


----------



## user_1024 (15. Februar 2010)

Tobitobsen schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein NOTON getestet.
> 
> Also eine Variostütze...... die orginale hat 35cm..... damit fällt die Kindshock schon mal raus, die bietet dann auch nur 2 cm mehr.
> Die lange gravity dropper müsste passen, gibts aber nur in 27 irgendwas.
> ...



Ich bin auch für wenig Technik, die Kaputt gehen kann -und im Fall einer Variostütze geht sie mit Sicherheit kaputt- aber ohne Variostütze geh ich nicht mehr in den Wald 

Die KS und Crankbrothers haben übrigens 385/390 mm und müssen ca. 10 cm eingesteckt werden. Für den Rahmen muss sie bis UK Sitzrohr gehen, keine Ahnung wieviel das beim M ist. Sinnvollster Schnickschnack, den man sich anschaffen kann, solange man nicht mitten im Bikepark wohnt. Und sie bringt Dich mit Sicherheit besser den Berg rauf als 2 kg Gewichtsersparnis. Also an dieser Stelle sollte man nicht über das Gewicht nachdenken, finde ich.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Februar 2010)

Das glaube ich nicht, 2Kilo machen eeeiiiniges aus!

@Aynis82
Hast du dein Bike jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (16. Februar 2010)

Beim uphill das Gewicht igal, beim downhill auf jede 100 Gramm achten, komische Welt....


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (16. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Beim uphill das Gewicht egal, beim downhill auf jede 100 Gramm achten, komische Welt....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Februar 2010)

Tsja.....


----------



## user_1024 (16. Februar 2010)

nein, sie wird nicht leichter, wenn man sie kürzer macht


----------



## aynis82 (16. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @Aynis82
> Hast du dein Bike jetzt?



jep bike is da und fast fertig, werde morgen noch die kurbeln tauschen die feder der boxxer und ich mach aus den schwarzen kabelbindern weiße...

ich hoffe das ich am we zeit finde das bike mal zu testen... 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

wie viel wiegst du und welche feder wirst du einbauen?


----------



## smithi80 (17. Februar 2010)

hab jetzt nochmals genau nachgewogen und zwar mit den muddy mary Faltreifen Schwalbe downhill Schläuchen gekürtzte Sattelstütze und nem anderen Sattel in Größe M bin auf 18450g gekommen ohne Pedale denk das ist mehr als in ordnung...

PS habe noch eine BOXXER Feder 2010 über gelb weich 63-72kg bei interesse bite PN 15 incl. Porto


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

2.5er oder 2.35er muddys?


----------



## smithi80 (17. Februar 2010)

2.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

Traktorreifen


----------



## smithi80 (17. Februar 2010)

ja auf jeden fall, hoffe auch das sie stabil genug sind, zwecks ohne Draht und so und bei meinem Gewicht. In der Mountainbike Rider war vor kurzem ein großer Bericht über DH Reifen, da haben die mich am meisten überzeugt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch gelesen...
aber 2.35er sind eig ähnlich stabil... sind ja immernoch so dick wie nen 2.5er minion....


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Februar 2010)

hier mein baby mit anderem lenke+pedale ich finde es voll sexy


----------



## aynis82 (17. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> hab jetzt nochmals genau nachgewogen und zwar mit den muddy mary Faltreifen Schwalbe downhill Schläuchen gekürtzte Sattelstütze und nem anderen Sattel in Größe M bin auf 18450g gekommen ohne Pedale denk das ist mehr als in ordnung...
> 
> PS habe noch eine BOXXER Feder 2010 über gelb weich 63-72kg bei interesse bite PN 15 incl. Porto



ahh schade leider zu spät feder ist schon drin (und bleibt auch) also ick komm jetzt auf 17,9kg bzw. 17.95 (die waage konnt sich nicht entscheiden)
das was aber noch fehlt ist die kettenführung... kommen also noch 0,169kg dazu ... das macht dann -> 18,069kg 

edit sagt: foto vom bike kommt wenn kefü dran ist...

aynis82


----------



## smithi80 (17. Februar 2010)

was für eine Rahmengröße hast du? hast du die normale Kurbel dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (17. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> was für eine Rahmengröße hast du? hast du die normale Kurbel dran?



rahmengröße ist M und ich hab ne (weiße) holzfeller oct dran

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

Wie viel wiegst du... ?  Wegen der Gabelfeder-....


----------



## aynis82 (17. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegst du... ?  Wegen der Gabelfeder-....



mit fahreroutfit müssten es ca. 66-67kg sein...  -> leichtgewicht 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

oh 
nun gut ich wiege mit ausrüstung 77 Kilo.. also daher müsste es passen..
Wie sieht es mit dem Hinterbau aus?


----------



## aynis82 (17. Februar 2010)

suuuuper soft ! 

hab erstmal das standart-setup von rs gewählt und es klebt jetzt schon am boden ! 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Februar 2010)

oh jee ich glaub dann wird mir die 450er feder zu weich


----------



## aynis82 (17. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> oh jee ich glaub dann wird mir die 450er feder zu weich



hast ja noch die vorspannung und zur not die compression...

aynis82


----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Wie stark darf man die Feder vorspannen ? 
In da Anleitung steht irgendetwas von 5 mm ..das is nichts^^ 
Darf sich sie Feder selber noch drehen lassen?


----------



## Loddz (18. Februar 2010)

5mm darf man nur vorspannen. Aber spann sie besser gar nicht mehr vor, dann verlierst du einiges an Sensibilität im Hinterbau. Die Vorspannung soll immer minimal sein. Wenn es nicht passt -> neue Feder

Die Feder darf sich drehen und bewegen, aber nur nicht in Hubrichtung. Da muss die Scheibe genau anliegen, vielleicht noch 1/4 weiterdrehen sobald der Kontakt da ist und gut ist es.


----------



## gabs (18. Februar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> 5mm darf man nur vorspannen. Aber spann sie besser gar nicht mehr vor, dann verlierst du einiges an Sensibilität im Hinterbau. Die Vorspannung soll immer minimal sein. Wenn es nicht passt -> neue Feder
> 
> Die Feder darf sich drehen und bewegen, aber nur nicht in Hubrichtung. Da muss die Scheibe genau anliegen, vielleicht noch 1/4 weiterdrehen sobald der Kontakt da ist und gut ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Gut zu wissen danke 
Werd ich befolgen. Ich teste es erst mal im Gelände und zur not bau ich mir ne 550er Feder ein.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

wie war noch mal dein gewicht?
Hast ne 500er drin oder?
Zu weich?


----------



## smithi80 (18. Februar 2010)

Habe das Rascheln welches wahrscheinlich von der Kefü kommt auch, hatt da einer von euch schon ne Lösumg gefunden?


----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Ja ich wiege mit equipment ca. 82 kg 
Hab größe L und daher auch die 500er drin. 
Es ist weich..ob es zu weich ist kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich noch nie einen gut eingestellten DHler gefahren bin. 

Zu dem klappern kann ich nur sagen..es is mir egal ^^ 
aber wenn jemand eine Lösung findet, dann her damit


----------



## siggi985 (18. Februar 2010)

also ich wiege mit ausrüstung auch ca 80-82 kg und ich finde die 450er feder auf den ersten eindruck hin ok. hast du denn schonmal den sag gemessen?


----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Ich schätz mal du hast Größe M , vielleicht spielt da die Rahmengröße auch ne Rolle. 
Ja der Sag passt. Messen ist ja immer schwer, weil man nicht richtig hinkommt aber so geschätzt lieg ich so bei 20-25 % ... Gut man kann sagen es passt aber vom Gefühl her find ich es sehr weich.
Vielleicht stimmt was mit meinem Gefühl nicht  
Probieren geht über Studieren, doch bei den Schneemassen ist das nicht so leicht^^


----------



## seb90 (18. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal gelesen die meisten fahren im DH mit 10% Sag!?
weiß nicht stimmt das?


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2010)

Definitiv nicht  
Die meisten fahren so in etwa 20-35 % Sag


----------



## siggi985 (18. Februar 2010)

also soweit ich weiss fahren pros teilweise mit 60 % sag und ich würde auch nicht unter 30 fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

30 Prozent Sag passt ziemlich gut für downhill..
60 Prozent stimmt glaub ich nicht, nicht mal bei nem VPP...


----------



## siggi985 (18. Februar 2010)

also ich saß selber schonmal auf einem wc downhiller mit 50 % sag und das mit den bis zu 60 % hab ich auch nur gehört allerdings brauchen die pros sich auch keine sorgen um ihr material zu machen.... ich selber hab normal auch 30-35 %


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

ja 50 % kann bei nem vpp schon mla vorkommen 
ist schon fast unsinnig da durchschläge auch langsamer machen....


----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Ja ich persönlich finde 35 % schon ein bischen zu viel, liegt daran, dass ich auch mal gern den Bodenkontakt aufgebe und das Ding in die Luft schwing


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

Das mach ich auch gerne 
ich werds mit 30 Fahren.. oder 28, bezweifle aber das ich das so ganu hinbekomme


----------



## X-R4y (18. Februar 2010)

Ja das bezweifle ich auch 
Ich messe meinen Sag erst gar nicht ich schätz blos ^^ 
Muss reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Februar 2010)

Hey hab mal wieder ein Problem
ich bin heute seit langem mal wieder
gefahren nach gut 1h hat sich dann
der Freilauf verabschiedet. Ich tippe/hoffe
das er nur eingefroren ist, wenn nicht und
irgendwas kaputt ist, soll ich bei yt anrufen
und nachfragen ob die das machen oder muss
ich das auf meine Kappe nehmen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

ruf erst mal an, wie immer


----------



## siggi985 (18. Februar 2010)

so langsam überlege ich den lrs auch noch zu tauschen nachdem es mit den yt naben öfters probleme gibt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Februar 2010)

MTB Rider hat ne ältere


----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht.
Wenn ich das LR wegschicke
ob sie mir dann auch direkt ne neue
rein machen können. Wollte sowieso 
auf rot umsteigen...


----------



## siggi985 (18. Februar 2010)

frag doch gleich nach ob sie dir ne rote reinmachen


----------



## MTB Rider93 (18. Februar 2010)

Ja so meint ich des ja.


----------



## 9Toad1 (18. Februar 2010)

bei mir war der freilauf auch kaputt. einfach reilauf abziehn von der felge und die "blättchen" wieder in die federn stecken!


----------



## leuti23 (19. Februar 2010)

Tach auch ich habe nur eine Frage!!!!!!

Gibt das Play auch als rahmen nur oder muss ma alles kaufen??????

Danke schon mal im vorraus......


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich das auf der Homepage richtig sehe ( Service, dann Swap after Impact, unten) dann kann man den Rahmen auch einzeln fÃ¼r 699 â¬ erwerben. Wenn du sicher gehn willst kannst ja mal nachfragen ob ich das richtig interpretiert habe  Ich denke allerdings dass es daher aber auf jeden Fall Sinn macht das Komplettrad fÃ¼r 300 â¬ Aufpreis zu nehmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (19. Februar 2010)

Noch eine Frage, hat das Tues DH Autoventile oder Französische?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. Februar 2010)

also ich würde sagen Auto.
mein Fr hat die auch.


----------



## toddy (19. Februar 2010)

danke, so habe ich es auf dem bild von yt auch vermutet!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (19. Februar 2010)

Geht das so einfach den
Freilauf abmachen?
Also sprich erst die Kassette abziehen
und dann?
Habe das noch nie gemacht....


----------



## 9Toad1 (19. Februar 2010)

die kassette abziehn dann noch die grüne verschraubung vor dem freilauf abschrauben. und dann mit VIEL geduld und kraft den freilauf abziehen/raus hebeln.
wenn die blättchen aber noch in den federn drin stecken, frag einfach mal die jungs


----------



## leuti23 (19. Februar 2010)

mmh ich habe mir das mal dadurch gelesen und darin steht....

nur wenn man ein komplett rad hat kann man ne rahmen nach kaufen.....

oder seh ich da was falsch bzw wiso stehen denn da preise!!!!!

entschuldigung wenn ich mich da vllt ne bischen blöd anstelle aber ich seh da nicht so richtig durch.....

danke nochmals


----------



## MTB Rider93 (19. Februar 2010)

Okay danke....
was für nen Abzieher
brauche ich denn 
für die Sram Kassette?
YT hat geschrieben mal
abmachen und Fotos schicken...


----------



## Bls (19. Februar 2010)

Hat noch jemand das problem bei noton gehabt, das ein leichter ölfilm auf der bremsscheibe und auf den belägen ist? nach der ersten fahrt?
austauschen oder mal bei yt nachfragen? eigentlich keine lust jetzt nochmal geld in ein neues rad zu investieren.
yt wird warscheinlich mit einbaufehler kommen..


----------



## S*P*J (19. Februar 2010)

für alle die ein wirkliches Schnäppchen machen wollen LÖL

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48034


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. Februar 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> für alle die ein wirkliches Schnäppchen machen wollen LÖL
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48034



hmmm.... nein.


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Februar 2010)

@ Leuti23
Also so wie ich des interpretier kann man auch die Rahmen einzeln kaufen, denn da sind erst die Rahmenpreise aufgelistet und dann die Swap after Impact Preise, die nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten. Kann natürlich auch sein dass ich das überinterpretier  Wie gesagt bei dem Preisunterschied empfehl ich dann eh des Komplettbike und wenn nicht und du s wirklich wissen willst, dann schreib doch einfach mal ne Mail an YT


----------



## 9Toad1 (19. Februar 2010)

ich gib euch n tipp. kauft das komplettbike, alle parts die man nicht braucht verkaufen und man kommt 400 â¬ billiger


----------



## gabs (20. Februar 2010)

stimme ic voll zu... der eigendliche joker den man bei yt hat ist ja, dass man den rahmen zahlt und den rest dazugeschenkt bekommt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> für alle die ein wirkliches Schnäppchen machen wollen LÖL
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48034




Vor allem Ironhorse  

Es gibts schonLeute.. Was machst du überhaupt hier der Thread juckt dich doch gar nicht weil: Buy YT, **** your Local Dealer!
Ich glaub ich sollt mir das in die Signatur schreiben xD


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

tu es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das problem bei noton gehabt, das ein leichter ölfilm auf der bremsscheibe und auf den belägen ist? nach der ersten fahrt?
> austauschen oder mal bei yt nachfragen? eigentlich keine lust jetzt nochmal geld in ein neues rad zu investieren.
> yt wird warscheinlich mit einbaufehler kommen..



Dann schick die Bremse mit Scheibe zu denen, die wickeln das dann mit Sram ab. Ist ja wohl ein Garantiefall und hat nichts mit nem Fehler dererseits zu tun....


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

das swap after impact zeug ist wenn man seinen rahmen bzw sein bike zerschrottet und die nicht die garantie übernehmen bekommt man zb für 649 euro ein neuen tues rahmen ( ohne dämpfer) oder nen play für 349 ( ohne dämpfer ) usw. das sind keine preise für die rahmen alleine. normal kostet der tues rahmen zb 1299 euro mit dämpfer! und die swap after impact preise gibts auch nur wenn ihr den kaputten zu denen schickt! hab übrigens mal nachgewogen und ein kenda schlauch wiegt 385-390 gramm und der nevegal ca 1000 gramm!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Schwätz nicht?!
Kann doch nicht sein, oder sind etwa Faltreifen Drauf.

Ein anderer hat gewogen: Schlauch 650 Gramm und Reifen auch einiges mehr!
hast du richtig gewogen?


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

jo kann auch mal fotos machen wenn du magst ^^ vom gefühl her sinds die faltreifen also ziemlich wablig


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

jop ist die faltversion es sei den die dh version lässt sich sehr gut falten ^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

was hab ich denn dann??


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

kp meine reifen sind auf jedenfall total wabrig und lassen sich sehr schön falten, vll haben se auf die fr version die dh gemacht?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

laut internet sind die E-Stick Drahtreifen mit einem Gewicht von 1100g...
kann ich nicht so wirklich glauben.


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

mom ich mach ein foto ^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

hab sie bei meinen fotos hochgeladen!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

krass...
werde mir aber wohl doch neue Reifen kaufen.


----------



## siggi985 (20. Februar 2010)

also hinten ist doch die drahtversion ( wiegt 1050 ). heißt vorne is die falt und hinten die drahtversion!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

aah.
ne. da kommen muddys drauf. 
aber danke für die aufklärung


----------



## lehni. (20. Februar 2010)

Für alle, die noch das Problem mit der Kettenführung haben eine kurze Erklärung:

Wenn man nicht auf dem Bike sitzt schleift nix, auch auf dem größtem Ritzel hinten nicht. Die Kettenführung wurde also im Montageständer richtig eingestellt. Die haben nur nicht bedacht, dass die Kefü sich gegenüber dem Hinterbau leicht verdreht (ja nach Sag mehr oder weniger) wenn man draufsitzt.
Lösung: einfach durch das Kettenblatt die 3 Schrauben der ISCG-Aufnahme leicht lösen. Kette auf das größte Blatt; Draufsetzen und die Kefü ein bisschen nach vorne drehen. Schrauben wieder fest, sollte passen.
Ich selbst hab inzwischen ne RR Kasette drauf, da erübrigt sich das Problem dann sowieso.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

danke. werd ich mal versuchen.

hat noch jemand Leichtbau Tipps für das Tues?
Meine Idee war ja, Holzfeller OCT Kurbelarme drauf, Holzfeller Vorbau und Reifen.
Dann noch Sattel und Sattelstütze.
Problem: Das mit der Kurbel spart nur 100g und der Holzfeller Vorbau wiegt mehr als der Hussefelt, also wird es wohl nichts damit, alte Teile oder die von meinem anderen Rad zu nehmen.
Hat jemand Tipps (außer Reifen und Schläuche), wie ich viel Gewicht sparen kann und dabei keine Haltbarkeit einbüße?
zuviel sollte es natürlich auch nicht kosten. 

danke


----------



## Loddz (20. Februar 2010)

Danke, das mit der Kettenführugn werde ich gleich testen. 

Zum Leichtbau: Fahrt das Rad einfach mal anstatt noch mehr Geld auzugeben 
Das meiste und sinnvollste spart man eh an den rotierenden Bauteilen (Reifen, Schlauch).
Alles andere macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn weil die typische Downhill-Geometrie (wie bei jedem DHler) eh jeden Vortrieb hemmt verglichen zu einem Enduro.
Wenn man nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist, ist es erst Recht egal


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

wohne leider nicht im Bikepark und will auch mal nen Berg hoch. (gibt hier einen schönen mit vielen Strecken)


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

nimm XT Kurbeln die sind leichter wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

ja, aber da brauch er glecih wieder ein neues innenlager ....
Also wie gesagt auf jeden fall leichte Reifen für bei dir daheim zum Fahren und Fettere für den Park...
leichte schläuche ist klar...

Sattel/Stütze kannste locker was sparen...
Boxxer worldcup soloair Kit kostet auch nicht soo viel...
Pedalen vllt. nc-17 (290g oder so)
und sonst fahr erst mal schön damit...

bei mir kommen änerungen auch im Laufe der zeit...


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (20. Februar 2010)

das Innenlager is doch bei XT-Kurbeln gleich dabei oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

jo


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Nein!

Eine XT Kurbel geht nicht auf Truvativ innenlager soweit ich weiß.


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

Ghost das mag sein aber kaufst du eine XT Kurbel ist das Innenlager dabei


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

hab durch den Sattel ein paar Gramm gespart und sieht besser aus.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Kurbel. werd ich überlegen.
@Ghost: ich glaube, das Boxxer Luft Set hilft mir wenig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

bin aber 1. kein Schimano Fan und 2. von wegen Haltbarkeit....


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

Haltbarkeit ist kein Problem 
Hast die Wahl Shimano oder Gewicht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

aber das sieht so seltsam aus.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

und ich bräuchte ne einfachkurbel.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Naja, das Boxxer kit spart 300 Gramm oder so und du kannst per luft den SAG deiner gabel einstellen...

Hol dir die Holzfeller OCT nicht so langweilige touren kurbeln *duckundweg*

wie viel hat dir denn der sattel gespart und wievielhast du ausgegeben und welche stütze ist es?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

aber ich hab doch die Totem.
OCT spart nur Hundert gramm. soviel ungefähr hab ich mit dem Sattel gespart, vlcht noch ein bisschen mehr.
ausgegeben hab ich gar nix, das war an meinem alten Rad schon dran.


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

wieso an meinem Pudel hab ich sie auch dran, die Aufnahme für das kleinste hab ich abgesägt und außen hab ich mein Kettenblatt dran.



Ich muss bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich sie so lass, vielleicht mach ich sie noch schwarz, aber das muss ich erst mit der Zeit sehen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

ja aber absägen und ööh und Arbeit.


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

na Sachen von der Stange kann jeder haben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

ich säg gar nix an meiner Kurbel.
bei mir bleibt da nicht viel übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

och ist nicht schwer, wenn du sie dir holen willst lass dich davon nicht abschrecken


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

ich weiß nicht so recht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

, was meinst Du wer das alles macht, wir sind nicht die einzigen....


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

achja, vielleicht musst du sie nicht absägen, ich musste es nur machen weil die Schrauben der KeFü gegen die Aufnahmen gekommen sind


----------



## -TS- (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute bin neu hier,

mein Name ist Thomas bin 24 Jahre alt und seit zwei Wochen stolzer Noton besitzer.

Gestrige Ausfahrt durch den Schnee!



Vor zwei Wochen erste Ausfahrt im Wald




Gruß Thomas


----------



## chriseis (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas, coole pics. Was sagst du zum Noton (Handlich, Gewicht, erste Eindrücke bei den Abfahrten bzw Bergauffahrten...)?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

mal schaun, mal schaun. 
noch jemand tipps?


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

neues Fahrrad?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

neuer Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

warum fahrt ihr nicht erst einmal ne Weile mit dem Rad und denkt dann über Umbauten nach?


----------



## -TS- (20. Februar 2010)

Meine ersten Fahreindrücke vom Noton sind bisher alle recht positiv.
Man kommt den Berg recht gut hoch mit dem Rad und so bald es bergab geht bekommt man das grinsen garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.
Das Bike hat ein sehr agiles und verspieltes Handling bis jetzt, hoffe das bestätigt sich im Frühjahr wenn die Trails wieder trocken sind.

Negativ ist die Sattelklemme funktionierte nach vier fünf mal Sattel verstellen überhaupt nicht mehr und hinten im kleinsten Ritzel bergab streift die Kette wenns holprig wird am Rahmen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Gaanz genau 

Mach ich zwar auch so wie pedalentreter aber eagle hat recht...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Februar 2010)

aber bergauffahren ist qual.


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

na Ghost du bist ja der Oberplaner


----------



## chriseis (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Infos Thomas, das mit dem streifen der Kette am Rahmen find ich ziemlich ärgerlich, hört sich echt nach einem Konstruktionfehler an. Weißt du wieviel dein Noton wiegt? Was bist du davor gefahren? Wie ist es dazu im Vergleich? Hattest du noch andere Bikes in der engeren Auswahl beim Kauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -TS- (20. Februar 2010)

Das Noton wiegt 17,20 kg.
Bin vorher nur ein altes Hardtail gefahren un ab und zu mal das trek Remedy von meinem Kumpel, das Noton ist mein erstes eigenes Fully kann daher nur meine Fahreindrücke mit dem Noton schildern und es nicht mit anderen Bikes vergleichen.

Das mit der Kette am Rahmen kann ich verkraften hab an der Stelle der Strebe etwas Isolierband hingeklebt das hält ne Weile da man den Gang doch eher selten benutzt.


----------



## Fabi77 (20. Februar 2010)

Das feedback von der neuen freerider war auch gut also zum noton !


----------



## chriseis (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Fabi, ist das die Freeride 01/10? Ist die schon erhältlich?

@Thomas, was für eine Größe fährst du? Kannst du das Noton mit dem Trek Remedy vergleichen? Überleg mir ob ich mir das Noton zuleg oder noch ein wenig für das Trek Scratch 7 spare...


----------



## -TS- (20. Februar 2010)

Fahre das Noton in Grösse M , finde das sich das Noton und das Remedy recht ähnlich sind aber welches jetzt wirklich besser ist kann ich nach den paar Ausfahrten nicht sagen!

Das Geld ist aufjedenfall GUT ANGELEGT!!!


----------



## chriseis (20. Februar 2010)

Ok, klar. Das Noton ist preislich, bei den Komponenten und der Performance schon unschlagbar. Schade das es nicht noch 2 Kilo leichter ist, in dem Fall hätt ich es wahrscheinlich auch schon daheim stehn. Nach deinem Hardteil musst du dich wahrscheinlich bergauf jetzt schon um einiges mehr anstrengen, oder?


----------



## chriseis (20. Februar 2010)

Wie groß bist du Thomas?


----------



## fabextrem (20. Februar 2010)

hey leute,ich weis ja ned was ihr so macht.ich z.b. bin das tues jetzt schon min 10 stunden gefahren und kann daher schonmal einiges berichten.auf heimischen hometrails etc.hab ichs ausgiebig getesten und es ist echt top.die anderen fahrer staunen ned schlecht was man für 2200 euro so bekommt.einfach neuen sattel und pedale und es passt.alle weinen immer wegen dem gewicht rumwas sind denn bitte 18kg fürn dhler?
auf unseren homesports gibts au keinen lift und wir schieben oder fahren halt immer noch das geht wunderbar,wenn man jung ist nicht fett oder nur vorm fernseher hockt.

aber hehe nochn tipp:wenn man gewicht sparen will.einfach mal eine woche nix essen und schwups plötzlich 1-4kg gespart


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

hier mal mein tues dh:


*frisch aus dem karton
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/353423290/IMG_5496.JPG.html

*nach dem umbau
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/353423291/IMG_5501.JPG.html

*und von heute nach dem ersten ausritt*

http://rapidshare.com/files/353423292/IMG_5521.JPG.html

dit ding is einfach nur porno  aktuelles gewicht 18,1kg (gewogen mit einer BALZER - fischwaage)


aynis82


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

verdammt ick dacht man sieht die fotos 

aynis82


----------



## lehni. (20. Februar 2010)

lad sie doch hier im forum hoch, oder beim einem bildhoster. rs ist dafür die falsche wahl, keiner hat lust jedes bild einzeln runterzuladen und wer kein premium hat wartet auch noch ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

ick starte gleich nen neuen versuch

aynis82


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

.....mach hin !


----------



## -TS- (20. Februar 2010)

chriseis schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du Thomas?



Bin 1,78 cm groß das Gewicht täuscht glaub ich den wenn da auch die Kenda Dh schläuche drin sind was ca 500g zu normalen ausmacht und die Pedale abzieht ist es fast so schwer wie angegeben .Werde nächste Woche wenn ich dazu komme mal normale schläuche und Fat Alberts drauf ziehen und es nochmal wiegen.

Berghoch besser als mein Hardtail ( mein Hardtail war sehr klein! )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Looos aynis


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

Man man, dat dauuuert......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

oooohne spaaaaß.......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

meeensch!!   komm schon 

Was hast du eigentlich geändert?


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

nich unjeduldich werden 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Bin ich aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Wooow sieht super aus 

welche Muddys hast du drauf? FR/Dh   wie viel "  ???


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

soo meine herrn... der selbe text nochmal

hier mal mein tues dh:


*frisch aus dem karton
*







[/URL][/IMG]

nach dem umbau






[/URL][/IMG]

und von heute nach dem ersten ausritt






[/URL][/IMG]

dit ding is einfach nur porno aktuelles gewicht 18,1kg (gewogen mit einer BALZER - fischwaage)

aynis82


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wooow sieht super aus
> 
> welche Muddys hast du drauf? FR/Dh   wie viel "  ???



sind die freeride 
was meinstn mit " wie viel" " ?

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

2.35 oder 2.5?

edit:  Was für ne Kassette?  11-??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön....... *Aynis*


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

achso 

sind 2.5 er drauf wiegen knapp 900gramm
die 2.5er von kenda (vorher drauf) bauen viel schmaler als die schwalbe...

kasette ist nen pg970 11-21

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Bist du die reifen vorher schon gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

Wat is nu mit Deinem Rad *Ghost* ???


----------



## lehni. (20. Februar 2010)

extra fürs foto die original laufräder eingebaut  fleißig, fleißig

Aber top, nen ordentlicher sattel macht echt was her, muss ich auch noch wechseln! Die weisse Kurbel kommt auch gut.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bist du die reifen vorher schon gefahren?



ick sach ma jain 
ick hab auf dem anderen die muddys in 2.35 und in der performance variante drauf

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

hmmm.. bin mir nicht sicher welche muddys ich halt nehmen soll... gibt so viele Möglichkeiten...  denke mal das ich hinten die dh karkasse nehmen werde, da ich auch mal direkte linien nehme....
und ich werd sie in 2.35 nehmen denke ich.. sind laut hörnsagen dann immernoch genauso breit wie 2.5er maxxis...


----------



## Loddz (20. Februar 2010)

Aynis, wie fährt es sich? Erster Eindruck? Wie weit reizt du den Hinterbau aus?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hol meinen Schatz am dienstag 
und dann kommt neuer sattel drauf und der Bashguard ab....
Reifen kommen in 2 monaten, kassette hab ich schon....
sattelstütze hab ich grad kein Geld


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

wie schauts denn bei dir aus Krötchen?


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Aynis, wie fährt es sich? Erster Eindruck? Wie weit reizt du den Hinterbau aus?



wie es sich fährt: PORNO erster eindruck: PORNO 
also der hinterbau würd ich mal sagen war heute ählich wie die gabel irgendwas um die 170 - 180mm habe aber auf noch alles "offen" habe sogar noch ein wenig die vorspannung verringert die druckstufe ist komplett offen ! genau wie bei der gabel... da geht noch was...
da kann es also noch heftiger werden...

also ick bin jetzt noch nicht soviel mit dhracer rumjefahren ... aber das liegt aufn trail echt genial der hinterbau saugt sich quasi fest die gabel ist sowieso top und die kollegen heut meinten auch das es sich genial fahren lässt... zumindestens die 3m die sie durften 

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

subba 

Freu mich drauf...   hoffentlich ist meins auch schick mit schwarzer Boxxer und silbernen LRS.... 

@aynis 
eine sache noch!   Dein gewicht und deine Rahmengröße und Hinterbaufeder.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @aynis
> eine sache noch!   Dein gewicht und deine Rahmengröße und Hinterbaufeder.



also ich wiege morgens nachm klo und nackich ca. 64kg
das tues ist größe M (maße siehe yt-homepage) hinterbau feder ist eine 450x2,75
(die orginal schon verbaut war)

aynis82


----------



## Loddz (20. Februar 2010)

Dann hast du aber nicht viel mehr als 20% Sag oder? Wiege 72 und bin bei 30 - 35% mit selber Feder in M. Vorspannung ist selbstverständlich am Minimum!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Loddz meinste ich brauch mit meinen 77 Kilo eine 500er Feder um auf 30 % Sag zu kommen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

So lala....*Ghost*


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber nicht viel mehr als 20% Sag oder? Wiege 72 und bin bei 30 - 35% mit selber Feder in M. Vorspannung ist selbstverständlich am Minimum!



wieviel genau kann ich nicht sagen...aber es taucht schon ordentlich weg

 gebt mir mal nen tip wie soll ickn das messen...

aynis82


----------



## Fabi77 (20. Februar 2010)

@chriseis
ja die neue is schon da sonst wüste ich es ja nit


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

ich saß eben grad drauf (ohne ausrüstung) da gehen locker schon 30% weg...

aber wie schon gesacht sagt wie und ich mess nach

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

äääähmm...

du schiebst diesen gummi auf der kolbenstange ganz nach vorne. Dann stellst du dich auf dein Rad  in Fahrposition 
dann gehst du vorsichtig runter und gugst wie weit sich der gummi verschoben hab. mess es ungefähr mit dem maßband ab!   dann gugst du wie viel mm Hub der dämpfer hat, dann schaust wie viel prozent von dem hub, die distanz ist ,die sich der gummi zurück geschoben hat.

also wenn der dämpfer 66mm Hub hätte und das gummi hätte sich 33 mm verschoben, dann hättest du 50 % Sag, was viel zu viel wäre.

Lg
Rechtschreibfehler: Sorry
hab keinen bock es zu korrigieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2010)

.....nicht wippen, nur drauf auf die Pedale und wieder runter.  Dann messen !!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

aber stell sicher das der dämpfer anspricht
aber du hast ja schon gesagt, er sackt gut ein.  also nicht wippen 

aber im stehen, nicht wie manche sagen im sitzen. es geht ja schließlich um Fahrposition.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

20mm messe ick was bei 70mm hub knapp 28% macht

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Perfekt 

wenn du noch nicht ausgewachsen sein solltest(weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist)  dann ist das wirklich perfekt.

Ich glaub ich brauch auf jeden fall eine 500er feder...

Bei yt haben sie auch ein tues in größe L da, da teste ich dann einfach ob mir der sag mit einer 500er Feder passt.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

nee da kommt nix mehr geht schon fast wieder in die andere richtung 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

was?
Nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

nee da kommt nix mehr geht schon fast wieder in die andere richtung 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

oh 
jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Februar 2010)

2 1/2 jahre noch und ick hab die 30 zusammen 

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

aaales Klar.


----------



## Loddz (20. Februar 2010)

Ja nix mit wippen, der Dämpfer sollte schon ansprechen sonst stimmt was nicht 

28% ist echt gut, bei mir sind es schon 2,5cm (macht 35%) aber im Sitzen - also kaum Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Februar 2010)

Dann stell dich doch grad mal drauf und mess schnell


----------



## Loddz (21. Februar 2010)

Ja bin dann etwa bei 1/3 Sag. Passt also nach wie vor 


Mein Vivid klackt beim Einfedern, das nervt etwas. Es reicht nur der Impuls, quasi das Losbrechmoment. Ganz egal ob beim Federwegsanfang oder irgendwo mittendrin. Sobald eine Kraft zum Einfedern kommt, klackt es 1x. Je fester, umso lauter.
Hat das auch jemand? Glaube es liegt am Vivid, nicht am Rahmen/Hinterbau. Und unabhängig vom Setup


----------



## seb90 (21. Februar 2010)

@ pedalentreter... ich werd auch anfangs einfach nur die schläuche wechseln: schwalbe freeride und muddy marys 2.5er drauf stecken (vorne mit weicher gueblabla mischung und hinten die härtere tribble comp.)...danach noch sattel und vl bau ich eine einfach saaint ein, die idt leichter als die howitzer.

@aynis82.... welche kettenführung hast du drauf? und warum hast du den bashguard ganz weck gelassen, keine angst von aufsitzern? hast du bei der kurbel nur die arme auf weiße holzfeller gewechselt?

...wenn ich die saint draufstecke, würde dann, als momentlösung, der bashguard der saint mit der kefü verträglich sein?
weiß wer einen anderen leichten bashguard?

@ fabi77...dacht die neue freeride kommt erst am 24.2.!?


----------



## X-R4y (21. Februar 2010)

Das hör ich zum erten mal. Also bei mir ist das nicht. 
Vielleicht hilft da Öl.


----------



## Loddz (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht kann mir damit jemand helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

@seb90 
weiß nicht hast nen Abo also meine is schon seit gestern da !


----------



## seb90 (21. Februar 2010)

na, abo hab ich keins,...das kannst natürlich sein^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

loddz

leg mal deine finger auf verschiedene punkte u den dämpfer herum und wieder hol den einfeder vorgang.
Wenn du an einem der punkte eine mechanische kraft spürst (knacken oder sonstwas) dann versuchst du es genauer zu lokalisieren. Dann sag wo das kancken her kommt und überprüfe da noch mal die schrauben usw.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

@aynis82

Könntest du, wenn du die Reifen ein bischen gefahren bist, einen kurzen bericht zu ihnen hier rein schreiben.  Mich interesiert ab wieviel Bar der reifen für durchschläge sehr anfällig wird und ab wie viel Bar er "Wabbelig" wirkt.

Ich schwanke nämlich noch sehr zwischen eine Muddy Fr(vo)/Dh(hi) kombi oder einer Conti Rainking vorne und Rubber Queen hinten kombi


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Also der Vivid klingt definitiv nicht gut. Teste wie Rommerzghost gesagt hat mal nach was mechanischem und schau ob alle schrauben wirklich fest sind, ob iwo bei den Buchsen Spiel ist, ob die Feder fest sitz und bau den Dämpfer ma aus um sicher zu gehn dass es nicht am Rahmen liegt und was dir sonst noch so einfällt - ist ja eh Sonntag, kannst dich also heut eh nicht mit YT auseinander setzen. Wenn s dann immernoch sein sollte, dann ruf morgen ma bei Yt an - des kann net sein dass sowas so schnell kaputt geht  , des muss auf garantie laufen.


----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2010)

seb90 schrieb:


> @aynis82.... welche kettenführung hast du drauf? und warum hast du den bashguard ganz weck gelassen, keine angst von aufsitzern? hast du bei der kurbel nur die arme auf weiße holzfeller gewechselt?



das hier ist die kefü

ich hab die holzfeller oct komplett übernommen auch mit dem 36blatt, denn ich hab hinten ja ne ziemlich kleine kasette drauf

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

@aynis
Bedenke aber das der kleinste Gang immernoch 11 ist......

Wenn was mit dem Vivid ist dann bekommst du es natürlich umsonst gemacht.
Letztes jahr hab ich die Luft aus meinem TST rausgelassen und dann ging das tst nicht mehr (dachte, er wird dadurch softer) . Ich hab angerufen und er hat mir gleich angeboten einen neuen zu schicken oder meinen zum service zu schicken.


----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @aynis82
> 
> Könntest du, wenn du die Reifen ein bischen gefahren bist, einen kurzen bericht zu ihnen hier rein schreiben. KEIN THEMA
> Mich interesiert ab wieviel Bar der reifen für durchschläge sehr anfällig wird ICH GLAUBE NICH



also ick bin sie gestern mit genau 2bar gefahren... war völlig in ordnung - mal abgesehen von den "drifts" aber das am aufgeweichten boden
ick werde mal testen wie weit man noch runter kann - werde aber die 1,7bar nicht unterschreiten ! den schließlich ist es nen faltreifen...

aynis82


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

ja, bin mir halt nicht sicher was der so aushält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

hi fabi, und in der neuen freeride ist ein test vom Noton drin? Könntest du ihn einscannen und posten?
gruss


----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> @seb90
> weiß nicht hast nen Abo also meine is schon seit gestern da !




hi fabi, und in der neuen freeride ist ein test vom Noton drin? Könntest du ihn einscannen und posten?
gruss


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

meint ihr, wenn ich den Rockring abmache, zerhauts mir irgendwann die Kefü oder das Kettenblatt?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. Februar 2010)

hallo ich bins mal wieder ^^
ich wollt mal fragen was für ne einbaulänge der dämpfer am tues hat wegen ner neuen feder  ^^

danköö schonmal ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Naja kommt drauf an: Wenn du ne andere Kefü mit Taco drauf machst sollte es auf jeden Fall gehn. Wenn nicht kommt es auf deinen Fahrstil und deine Strecken an - Bei mir is die "Hausstrecke" Bad Wildbad, zummindest ist das der nächste Bikepark, und da werd ich den Rockring ganz sicher brauchen  Wenn du dagegen eher so chillige Strecken fährst wie La Fat in Lack Blanc oder die Schwarze in Hindelang, dann kannste auch recht locker ohne fahren .... 

@Freeride Rules tss tss tss zu faul zum suchen ich glaubs ja net^^ 222mm warens


----------



## lehni. (21. Februar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir damit jemand helfen.



Glaub nicht, dass er der Dämpfer ist. Einfach mal oben und unten die Befestigung nachziehen falls noch nicht geschehen. Damit es so klackt müsste eine aber schon recht locker sein. Bei mir wars nach einigen Ausfahrten die obere. Kurz nachgezogen, alles top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> hallo ich bins mal wieder ^^
> ich wollt mal fragen was für ne einbaulänge der dämpfer am tues hat wegen ner neuen feder  ^^
> 
> danköö schonmal ^^



einbaulänge: 222mm hub: 70mm tune: A

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

ms, danke. aber ich bin immer noch ziemlich unsicher, weil das Tretlager ja schon ziemlich tief ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung: Fahr einfach mal ne Weile mit und schau dass du schön aggro fährst  Fahr so wie du normalerweise fahren würdest und schau dass de auch ma nen gröberen Absatz runter fährst 
Dann schaust dir deinen Rockring ganz genau an, wenn er noch aussieht wie neu dann kannste ihn wenn du willst runter machen, wenn er allerdings aussieht als wäre er in den Mixxer gekommen  , dann hat er vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen Steinkontakt verhindert und du solltest ihn behalten


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

lass ihn einfach dran 

Ich lackier meinen schwarz 

Und zur dämpferfeder: Du brauchst eine 2.75xHÄRTE Feder.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

gute Idee, ich fahr heut einfach ein paar Sachen hoch und wenn er das unbeschadet übesteht, dann kommt er ab. 
danke.


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

Testbericht aus der Freeride vom Noton  is in meinem Album !  
must dan halt vergrößern klicken !


----------



## Loddz (21. Februar 2010)

Zum Vivid Klackern: 
Schrauben sind alle festgezogen, Dämpfer war eben ausgebaut.. Hinterbau macht keien Probleme.  Vorspannung ist überprüft und vorsorglich etwas erhöht damit das wackeln nicht von dort kommt.
Und ich habe auch schon alle Gelenke und beweglichen Punkte berührt beim Einfedern und nirgends verändert sich der Ton oder ist etwas zu spüren.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. Februar 2010)

zu faul zum suchen?!
ich hab gestern 2 stunden im teham gesucht ich weiss das das hier i wo drin steht aber ich habs nich gefunden

also ...


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

xD war ja net bös gemeint und ich hab ja auch geantwortet 
Hab grad auch ma ne minute gesucht  Steht im Thread "YT Industries Tues Freeride 2010" auf Seite 9  Ok aber ich war im Vorteil ich habs ja damals gefragt und wusste wo ich grob suchen muss 

@Loddz Bullshit, dann hlft wohl nur noch anrufen und einschicken - mein Beileid


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

@Fabi77

Wie soll ich den Bericht größer machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Ich weis ja net ob s dir bekannt ist, aber da gibt s so ne Option: großes Bild  
Des reicht vollkommen um den Bericht zu lesen


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

also anklicken das bild und dan steht unterm bild noch " Bild vergrößern da drauf k... und bei manchen pcs kanste dan wen das bild groß is noch mal auf das bild klicken und dan wirds noch größer ! 
ps es gibt jetzt son film Steht auch in der neuen müsst ihr euch mal runter laden is Kosten los ( steht auch im heft ) 

www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnwxt.zip

ich glaub wie man das entpackt muss ich nicht erklären  
und ich würde es mit" vlc" player wiedergeben
:daummen:


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Die URL peilt er bei mir nicht aber notfalls muss ich ma nach suchen, hab den Film bisher nur auf Pinkbike gesehen :thumbs: Top Einstellung hat der Mann (keiner zahlt gerne für Filme - ich auch nicht, deshalb gibts meinen kostenlos) und super Film gedreht

btw. kann mir einer erklären wie ich bei meinen Alben auswähl welches Foto dort als "Titelbild" angezeigt wird? - Bin ma wieder zu blöd des zu bedienen ^^


----------



## Killerkekz (21. Februar 2010)

jez müsste der link nur noch funktionieren  um was gehts in dem film?

grüße


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

na um was gehts da woll ?!  
is ne doku über kinder in not weißte !


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

wate so issa richtig                                                                www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip
und wen er immer noch nicht geht ( bei mir gings )
müsst ihr einfach oben das von hand eingeben hab ich gemacht 
aber der jetzt geht müsst nen bischen warten wenn er nicht sofort aufgeht (also das download fenster )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

Geht nicht der Link.


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

Willste  mich verarschen ? wen ich drauf klicke kommt da schon das download fenster musst evt.. nen bischen warten !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

Ok ich habs..

was ist das für en film?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

Kein kommentar !


----------



## user_1024 (21. Februar 2010)

im Noton Test steht, daß die Gabel sich absenken lässt?!?!
Wie soll das denn gehen? Indem ich mich nach vorne lehne? Sonst sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2010)

Omg was habt ihr den Winter über gemacht - nach dem Winter kennt man gefälligst jeden Bikefilm der im Netz is  Ist einfach n toller Bikefilm, der eigentlich schon auf dem Niveau von NWD und The Collective (oder n ganz klein bissi drunter) ist und den man zu kennen hat  
*Runter laden und anschaun Ende der Diskussion !!!!!!*

@user 2^10 xD wie geil, die Vorstellung wie du dich mega nach vorne auf dein Bike lehnst  - leider hab ich keine Ahnung von der Lösung deines Probs ^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

Schon dabei


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

user_1024 schrieb:


> im Noton Test steht, daß die Gabel sich absenken lässt?!?!
> Wie soll das denn gehen? Indem ich mich nach vorne lehne? Sonst sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit



i don`t no it !


----------



## Jussi (21. Februar 2010)

@Ghost
Da du ja immer so gut im Kontakt mit YT bist kannst doch mal fragen ob sie dir nicht gleich ein 500er Feder in den Vivid einbauen.
Wenn das möglich ist.

Hab mir auch eins bestellt kommt ja leider erst April, werde bis dahin auch noch einiges fragen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

Fabi77 schrieb:


> Testbericht aus der Freeride vom Noton  is in meinem Album !
> must dan halt vergrößern klicken !



Cool, vielen Dank Fabi


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

jop !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

@Jussi

Nein, machen sie glaube ich nicht...
Sie bestellen die Dämpfer bei Rock shox als OEM waren und da sind auf den Dämpfern für größe S eine 400er Feder drauf, auf den Dämpfern für Größe M 450er federn drauf und für L 500er Federn drauf.

Und sie können dann halt nicht einen Dämpfer für Größe L in den M Rahmen packen.
Mal schaun ich Frag nochmal am dienstag ob sie noch eine darumliegen haben...


----------



## Jussi (21. Februar 2010)

Du sagst doch immer anrufen und fragen ;-)

Ja ist schon klar, aber man weiß ja nie....wie April wenn ich das hier alles lese....


----------



## Jussi (21. Februar 2010)

So Kollegen, bin jetzt weg!
Ab in den Keller Lenker und Vorbau tauschen und dann ab in den Wald hier schein die Sonne ;-))))

Tschö....


----------



## Loddz (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube es sind die Buchsen am Vivid, die Spiel haben. Das ist meine einzige logische Erklärung. Wenn ich den Vivid ausbaue und die Schraubverbindung durch die Buchse schiebe, gibt es ganz gut Spiel.

Kann das jemand für mich überprüfen ob das bei euch auch ist? Ist ja schnell aufgeschraubt. Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

so wen Jussi das macht dan geh ich jetz auch in den wald
aber zum bauen !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Februar 2010)

@Loddz
dann würd ich definitiv anrufen und fixen lassen oder ein paar neue buchsen bestellen.. sind ja nicht teuer...


----------



## Fabi77 (21. Februar 2010)

wider da wer das ergebnissehen will 
sihe mein album !


----------



## X-R4y (21. Februar 2010)

Du Fabi ist in der Freeride auch ein Test vom TUES Dh / Fr drin ? 
wär schon nice wennst den auch reintun könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

ist nicht.
aber vielleicht im nächsten Heft? weil da was von Königsklasse und 180mm steht...
mal schaun.


----------



## X-R4y (21. Februar 2010)

ECHT?  
Hat es doch eigentlich geheißen, dass in der 1ten FREERIDE das Tues getestet wir, hat zumindest Markus mir vor ein paar wochen geschrieben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

dachte ich auch, habs aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## X-R4y (21. Februar 2010)

Wär schon interessant zu hören was die Tester von da FREERIDE zu dem Hinterbau sagen . Schade


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

am wichtigsten ist es doch, ob er DIR gefällt. oder?
und außerdem sind die Tests doch eh oft gekauft. Ich gebe nicht mehr allzu viel darauf.


----------



## X-R4y (21. Februar 2010)

Ja da hast du recht.. (interessant ist es trozdem) aber wenn es einem selber nicht passt dann sind alle andern Meinungen für`d Katz ^^ 
So gings mir beim TREK Session 88 DH , das sagen allle WOW ist das geil..naja für mich hat es sich hinten viel zu hart und von zu weich angefühlt ( Standardeintellungen beim Händler in München )


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

suboptimal


----------



## Jussi (21. Februar 2010)

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze vom Tues und wie ist die Innenlagerbreite??


----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend miteinander,

weiß jemand wie viel die Division Naben vom Noton wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

und wieviel wiegen eigentlich speichen??? wollt die gewichte der parts der noton laufräder summieren und dann das gewicht mit dem dt swiss ex1750 laufradsatz vergleichen. 
hat das gewicht für den noton orginal laufradsatz jemand?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (21. Februar 2010)

Steht das Gewicht
der Naben nicht auf der Seite??


----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, hab ich mittlerweile gefunden. 

was wiegen die speichen??


----------



## IBKer (21. Februar 2010)

Vorderradnabe:255g
Hinerradnabe: 320
Speichen + Nippel: ca. 400g
Felgen: 2 x 500

gesamt: ca. 1975 g   schätzte sie jetzt in echt dann auf zirka 2000g - 2100 g


----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze vom Tues und wie ist die Innenlagerbreite??



sattelstütze hat 30,9mm und innenlager hat über 80mm (gemessen) -> glaub ich 

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Februar 2010)

weiß nicht, welche Farbe für die Kurbel, Holzfeller in weiß oder in silber. was meint ihr? fürs Tues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (21. Februar 2010)

weiß sieht sehr geil aus siehe mein fotoalbum
ist aber auch anfällig ne...

aynis82


----------



## chriseis (21. Februar 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> Vorderradnabe:255g
> Hinerradnabe: 320
> Speichen + Nippel: ca. 400g
> Felgen: 2 x 500
> ...




Vielen Dank IBker


----------



## 9Toad1 (21. Februar 2010)

das hinterlaufrad vom 09er noton kommt auf 1250 g


----------



## siggi985 (21. Februar 2010)

hab jetzt mal genauer den sag gemessen. hinten hab ich mit der 450er feder 31 % und vorne mit der roten mittleren ca 25 % und ich wiege 80 kg mit ausrüstung. könnte hinten vll etwas weniger sag vertragen aber is ja ein dhler ;-)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Februar 2010)

Dann passt das ja doch für mich


----------



## Jussi (22. Februar 2010)

Mercy aynis!!
Welche länge hat deine Kurbel?

Ich weiß wer heute nicht gut schläft...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

wollte mich auch mal bei aynis bedanken. ich denke, es wird weiß. oder doch silber? ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Jussi (22. Februar 2010)

Und wie wärs mit schwarz?
Oder mut zur Frabe mach sie Pink


----------



## aynis82 (22. Februar 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Mercy aynis!!
> Welche länge hat deine Kurbel?
> 
> Ich weiß wer heute nicht gut schläft...



kurbelarme sind 170 lang...

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

schwarz. schwarz... hab schon ein schwarz-goldenes Rad. jetzt soll das mal anders werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (22. Februar 2010)

nimm schwarz ist neue weis


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

hmm, nee.


----------



## Jussi (22. Februar 2010)

Warum?

Ne im ernst, siehst ja auf den Bildern schön wie´s ausschaut in weis und schwarz kannst ja gut vergleichen, letztendlich deine Entscheidung!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

so würde silber aussehen (einfach statt dem Sattel nen Selle Italia mit troy Lee Design drauf denken.  )

nicht wegen meinen photohop künsten steinigen, okay? 

EDIT: habs mal rausgenommen, war riesig...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

oh gott... was ist denn da passiert? sorry.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

also... es wird wohl weiß. 
danke an alle.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Februar 2010)

besser?

also es wird definitiv weiß.


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Februar 2010)

hat jemand von euch die YT BumBum Knee Guards? wäre cool wenn jemand was zu den teilen schreiben kann. dankööö


----------



## FreezerJ (22. Februar 2010)

zu denn bumbum knee musste ma fabi fragen der hat se


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (22. Februar 2010)

abend leuts,

mein noton ist heute in die post gegangen *freu* 
gabs da jetzt die probleme mit den zu schweren schläuchen und einer unterlegscheibe am hinterbau die ich beachten sollte, oder war das beim tues? *durch den thread nicht mehr restlos durchblick*


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Februar 2010)

Nicht? - Schwach 
Waren glaub beides Probleme die bei Tues-Bikes aufgetaucht sind. Da dein Noton jedoch auch hinten ne Steckachse hat genau in der Anleitung schaun ob du alles verbaust was da drin steht und ob auch alles passt und du nicht mit mordskräften festziehn musst weil du schon n erweitertes Gewinde fräst  (seh aber auf dem Bild im Internet besagte Unterlegscheibe nicht) Und zu den Schläuchen: Wenn du dazu kommst einfach nachschaun - wenn nicht dann sollte es ca. 16,6 kg wiegen, zummindest hat s des in der Freeride gehabt


----------



## -TS- (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn man der Montageanleitung folgt kann man beim Noton eigentlich nichts Falsch machen, hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Hinterbau.

Das mit den Schläuchen muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachforschen. Bin aber zu Faul sie auszubauen bevor meine neuen Reifen da sind.


----------



## Grold80 (23. Februar 2010)

Mojen;
bin ab gester ebenfalls stolzer Bestitzer eines Notons.
Freitag Morgens bestellt, Montag Mittag geliefert^^
Hab das Rad in M genommen bei 176cm Körpergrösse und 72kg Gewicht.
Die Geometrie passt hierbei perfekt, auch längere Uphills und Touren lassen sich bei der Sitzposition ohne weiteres aushalten.
Zum tricksen hätte es aber S werden müssen.

Zu den hier schon angesprochenen "Mankos":
1. Die Kette die zu nahm an der Strebe auf dem kleinsten Ritzel vorbeiläuft.
Also ich habe gut 4mm Luft, ist zwar nicht die Welt aber an meinem AM Rad sieht es nicht anders aus. Ob diese im härterem Gelände an die Strebe schlägt muss ich noch genauer beobachten.
2. Sattelklemme kann man direkt tauschen. Solide sieht anders aus ist jedoch zu verkraften.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten, wie zum Teufel ich an die Rebound Verstellung des Rocco ran komme ohne Werkzeug zu benutzen? Also mit den Finger komm ich da nicht dran.

Einen Bericht zum Fahrverhalten im Gelände werde ich wohl Samstags abgeben können, dann werde ich die ersten 100km hinter mir haben.

Gruß


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage: war euer Bike auch perfekt eingestellt, als ihr es bekommen habt?
bei mir hats sofort gepasst.

PS:hab mir heute meinen "match maker" zersemmelt.
Dreck! aber dank hibike ist das Teil morgen da.


----------



## seb90 (23. Februar 2010)

match maker?...sry steh am schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mein Bike jetzt 
Es sieht sooo toll aus.. Bilder folgen im Album


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich sage es nicht nochmal, ......sofort das Rad aus dem Bett, sonst setzt es was.........


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (23. Februar 2010)

und Hose hoch


----------



## Freeride Rules. (24. Februar 2010)

xD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Februar 2010)

Nö, Beides Nö


----------



## siggi985 (24. Februar 2010)

hab grad eine verwirrende entdeckung gemacht, wenn man die eine schraube am ausgleichbehälter vom vivid abschraubt kommt ein luftventil zum vorschein ( nicht auf der druckstufenseite sondern der anderen ), ist das jetzt ein normales luftventil zum sag einstellen usw oder iwas anderes ^^


----------



## Loddz (24. Februar 2010)

Schau dich mal im Vivid Thread um, da steht alles. 
Jeder AGB hat Luftdruck. Der soll bei dem Vivid 5.1 glaube 13,9 Bar betragen. An das Ventil kommt man nur mit einem Spezialadapter.


Zu meinem klackernden Vivid.. ich muss den Service von YT mal deutlich loben. Ich wurde nach Anfrage direkt per Mail auf mögliche Probleme hingewiesen. Heute wurde ich auch vom Entwickler angerufen, haben alles durchgesprochen und es scheint am Vivid zu liegen, der Hinterbau macht keine Probleme.
Ich soll nun den Vivid einschicken, ich bekomme direkt einen Ersatz zugeschickt während meiner beim Importeur auf Mängel überprüft wird. Alle Kosten werden erstattet.
Mehr Service kann man sich eigentlich nicht wünschen.. Großes Lob von meiner Seite


----------



## siggi985 (24. Februar 2010)

danke, habs inzwischen auch rausgefunden  sind 13,8 bar allerdings ist die schraube die hauptdichtung ^^ heißt ich kann jetzt nen adapter holen und wieder 13,8 bar reinmachen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Februar 2010)

matchmaker ist diese Schelle, um Bremse und Schalthebel dranzubasteln, also beides in einem.

@Ghost: schick, von der Fabgebung ja das Fr...


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Februar 2010)

Jo sorry wenn ich mich jetzt blöd anstell  , aber woher bekommt man diesen Adapter? Brauch ihn zwar noch net, aber naja so wie ich mich kenn ...  Bei Bmo hab ich ihn net gefunden und bei ebay auch net  kannst ja mal posten plz wo den findest (local dealer? oO) musst ja eh suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (24. Februar 2010)

Probier es mal mit der Suchfunktion und  "Matchmaker" ... verrückt


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich ihn bei hibike gekauft habe.
bin heut schon wieder gefahren .
also noch nichtmal ne Pause.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Februar 2010)

Hab mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt - Ich mein den für den Dämpfer wenn man so blöd is und s aufschraubt  ich glaub nämlich dass ich des auch noch schaff wenn ich versuch rauszufinden wie man den Dämpfer optimal einstellt


----------



## siggi985 (24. Februar 2010)

spielt keine rolle wenn mans aufschraubt ^^ darfst nur nicht aufs ventil innen drauf drücken ;-) nur ich hab vor den auch selber zu warten also brauch ich son adapter  gibts übrigens bei bike-components den ventil adapter samt schlüssel zum dämpfer aufschrauben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Februar 2010)

ach so...


----------



## X-R4y (26. Februar 2010)

So ich hab jetz auch mal den ersten richtigen Ausritt mit meinem Tues hinter mir. Also bin auf jeden Fall sehr begeistert. Es klebt am Boden und man kann es einfach laufen lassen, die einzige Aufgabe ist es sich fest zu halten  Sogar nen Wheelie hab ich wieder auf Anhieb gekonnt, was ja mit nem neuen Rad immer wieder anders ist. Der Dämpfer wirkt suuper soft bis zum letzten Teil des Federwegs, dann aber wird er extrem 'hart' und bietet somit viel Reserve und nützt daher auch den ganzen Hub. ( Sprich: Bei 1m drop ins Flat schlägt der Dropstop gerade am Ende an, wird aber meiner Meinung nach noch nicht gequetscht. ) Doch iwie schleift die Kefü, hab aber noch nicht gefunden wo. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## forgot (26. Februar 2010)

kefü ??


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. Februar 2010)

kettenführung


----------



## seb90 (27. Februar 2010)

ja das wurde eh schon weiter vorn erklärt:
einfach die schrauben von der kettenführung etwas lockern, dann draufsetzten und etwas einjustieren und wieder festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Februar 2010)

http://mtbrider.de/cgi-bin/adframe/...RAME_MCMS_ID=413&id=1267274658188106893122397









Mit meinem Fahrrad geblitzt 
Das eigentliche Photo-Bike war mit teilen von Shimano ausgestattet.
Da erik aber von SRAM gesponsort wird, wurde mein Bike für das Shooting genommen


----------



## forgot (27. Februar 2010)

Was halltet ihr von dem yt dirt love makken.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Februar 2010)

Ist ein schönes Bike..
Fahren wird sichs bestimmt auch gut...   allerdings solltest du (als anfänger schätz ich mal) bedenken dass die Gabel ziemlich straff ist und damit nicht für freeride und nen Local DH geeignet ist...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (27. Februar 2010)

muaha ghost du wirst ja langsam bekkant dein bike ists ja schon ^^


----------



## seb90 (28. Februar 2010)

mal ne frage.
wenn ihr die kurbel austauscht, mit wie viel zähnen würdet ihr die neue nehmen?
fahr auf meinem anderen rad eine 2fach saint, und finde eigentlich das große blatt genau passenden, desshalb wollt ich eine einfach saint nachrüsten.(?)
die sollte das gewicht ja auch drücken!? was meint ihr


----------



## forgot (28. Februar 2010)

Warrum sollte die gabel straff sein ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehni. (28. Februar 2010)

@seb90: wenn du nur nen anderes Ritzel haben willst brauchst du ja nicht gleich die ganze kurbel tauschen  

Umstieg auf Saint würde ca. 300g sparen, wenn du das geld über hast kannste das machen. Ich werd erstmal die husselfelt lassen, falls die mal kaputt geht kann man immernoch wechseln.

Zur Ritzelgröße: Ich hab hinten RR Kasette, das kleinste hat 11 Zähne. Vorn Standard 38. Das reicht mir auf schnellen Pisten nicht wirklich. Werde wohl vorn auf 40 oder 42 gehn. Braucht man nur leider nen neuen Bashguard oder halt ne andere Kefü.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (28. Februar 2010)

also ich persönlich möchte ja wenn ich das rad hab auch ne saint montieren ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich nun dieses Wochenende endlich die MÃ¶glichkeit hatte, mein Tues DH ordentlich zu fahren, mÃ¶chte ich euch, speziell denen, die Ã¼berlegen es sich zu kaufen, meine FahrreindrÃ¼cke nicht vorenthalten.

Zuerst mal n paar Daten:

Bike: Tues DH 2010 in GrÃ¶Ãe S

VerÃ¤nderte Austattung: Griffe, Hinterreifen, Pedale, DÃ¤mpferfeder, Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze.

GrÃ¼nde der VerÃ¤nderung: 

Griffe: Komme mit dÃ¼nnen Griffen nicht zurecht, deshalb Odi Rogue
Hinterreifen: Der Kenda Nevegals brachte gerademal 980g auf die Waage, und fÃ¼llte sich dementsprechend nicht sonderlich stabil an. Als Ersatz habe ich einen Muddy Mary Freeride 2,5â aufgezogen, der von der Karkasse her einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck macht (und trotz Faltreifen 100g mehr wiegt oO). Auch fÃ¤llt dieser nur unmerklich breiter aus als der Nevegal.
Pedale: Ich fahre Klickpedaleâ¦
DÃ¤mpferfeder: Ich wiege mit AusrÃ¼stung ca. 80kg. AuÃerdem fand ich die DÃ¤mpferfeder im Vergleich zur Gabel viel zu hart. Ersatz wurde eine 500er Feder, die ich sehr empfehlen kann, da so Gabel und Rahmen top harmonieren.
Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze: Der Originalsattel ist nicht wirklich mein Geschmack, und fÃ¼r mein bevorzugtes Modell brauchte ich eine SattelstÃ¼tze mit â6er Klemmenâ



Teststrecke:

Meine Teststrecke waren 2 meiner Hometrails, der Ottenbronner Trail und der Dachsbau, sowie die Innenâstadtâ und die Deponie

Zu den Teststrecken:

Der Ottenbronner Trail:
Relativ einfach zu fahrbarer, schneller Trail mit wenig schwierigen Hindernissen, aber seht selbst: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4919

Der Dachsbau:
Technisch anspruchsvollerer, abwechslungsreicher Trail, mit steilen StÃ¼cken, Passagen die ein bisschen rÃ¼tteln und ein paar Spitzkehren mit ordentlicher Steigung. Hier ein Video, auf dem ich demonstriere wie schlecht ich fahren kann wenn ich nen scheiÃ Tag habe  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3446 (Quali is schlecht und Musik ist auch keine hinterlegt â¦.)

Die Innenâstadtâ:
Einige Treppen, ein paar 80cm AbsÃ¤tze ins Flache.

Die Deponie:
Fahrbar waren danke Schnee auf dem Rest der Strecke dort nur der mittlere und der âhoheâ Drop, wobei das hÃ¶chste, was ich gesprungen bin, rund 3,5m gewesen sind, wobei die Landung eher etwas zu flach ist.
Weitere EindrÃ¼cke von den Drops:  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/864 





Fahrbericht :

Durch die VerÃ¤nderungen wurde das Tues um 240g schwerer und bringt es nunmehr auf 19,14kg. Dementsprechend stimmen die Herstellerangaben recht gut wenn man noch 400g fÃ¼r leichte SchlÃ¤uche und 454g fÃ¼r die Pedale abzieht. AuÃerdem habe ich beim Fahrwerk die Werkseinstellung genommen, die Zugstufe einen Klick langsamer, die Druckstufe einen Klick hÃ¤rter und den Bottom out der Gabel ein wenig hÃ¤rter gedreht. Den Sag konnte ich nicht wirklich genau messen, es sollten aber in etwa 25% sein.

Schon beim ersten Aufsitzen (mit der harten Feder) habe ich mich direkt wohlgefÃ¼hlt, und keine lange Umstellungszeit gehabt, wie ich es eigentlich erwartet hÃ¤tte. Das Fahrwerk fÃ¼hlte sich weich an und schluckte leichte Unebenheiten direkt weg. Zum Manuel und Bunnyhop mÃ¶chte das Bike ein wenig âÃ¼berredet werdenâ,  macht dann aber beides gut mit - âklebtâ dafÃ¼r sonst aber auch am Boden.  Die Bremsen funktionieren top und boten schon uneingefahren genÃ¼gen Bremskraft um ungefÃ¤hrlich Manuels und Wheelies zu versuchen. Im inzwischen halbwegs eingefahrenen Zustand bieten sie nun eine tolle Bremskraft. 
Bei den ersten Tests in der Stadt dann bestÃ¤tigte sich das erste GefÃ¼hl. Mit der hÃ¤rteren Feder harmonierte das Fahrwerk perfekt und es federt sobald es ein wenig mehr zu tun gibt alles wunderbar weg, beim langsamen Treppenrollen hingegen fÃ¼hlte es sich ein wenig hart an, was vermutlich an meiner Druckstufeneinstellung liegt.  Wie zu erwarten, war es jedoch recht anstrengend das Bike weiters zu pedalieren, was jetzt niemanden groÃartig verwundern sollte.
Danach testete ich auf der Deponie, wobei ich mich nach ein paar wenigen EinfahrsprÃ¼ngen dann auch den grÃ¶Ãeren Drop problemlos wieder traute.  Das Fahrwerk federt die Landung wunderbar weg, auch wenn ich ein paar Mal nicht ganz optimal gelandet bin. Auch in der Luft fÃ¼hlte es sich angenehm und gut kontrollierbar an. Mit meiner Einstellung hatte ich dann bei den hÃ¶chsten SprÃ¼ngen noch ca 1cm Restfederweg an der Gabel, beim DÃ¤mpfer weis ich es nicht genau, da ich jedoch keinen Durchschlag fÃ¼hlte, gehe ich davon aus, dass ebenfalls noch ein wenig Luft ist. FÃ¼r mich ist der Federweg daher optimal ausgenÃ¼tzt, da ich vor habe, auch grÃ¶Ãere Drops zu springen, wie z.B. den groÃen Drop in Bad Hindelang.
Beim Trailfahren dann Ã¼berzeugt mich das Tues endgÃ¼ltig. Es federte subjektiv zwar etwas weniger weg als meine Sau (auch hier denke ich dass es an der Einstellung liegt), allerdings hatte ich immer Bodenkontakt, sodass ich z.B. sehr gut bremsen konnte. Je grÃ¶Ãer die SchlÃ¤ge wurden, desto besser schluckte das Fahrwerk sie. Die Reifen boten eine sehr guten Grip, und speziell auch in Kurven eine sehr gute âFÃ¼hrungâ, daher kann ich den Nevegal zumindest fÃ¼r vorne sehr empfehlen. Obwohl ich das erste mal dieses Jahr fuhr, und auch noch mit einem neuen Bike, wagte ich mich direkt in etwa die gleichen Geschwindigkeitsbereiche wie letztes Jahr. 
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Fahrleistung sehr zufrieden. Das Tues Dh lÃ¤sst sich super Ã¼ber den Trail scheuchen, auch wenn es vielleicht ein wenig aktiv gefahren werden will. Dabei bÃ¼gelt es alles gandenlos platt und saugt sich genial am Boden fest. Wenn jetzt auch noch alles hÃ¤lt und nicht in ein paar Wochen kaputt geht kann ich nur sagen      





Negativpunkte:

- Beim Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe S schleift das Hinterrad bei starken SchlÃ¤gen (3,5 m Drop) an der Sattelklemme. Dieses Problem ist aber zu beseitigen, indem man die Sattelklemme so hindreht, dass nur noch der dÃ¼nne Teil davon nach hinten zeigt (aufpassen, dass man nicht zu weit dreht, sonst zeigt der Hebel nach hinten â¦)
- Die Druckstufe (das kleine RÃ¤dchen) lÃ¤sst sich bei mir nicht drehen, entweder ich hab was falsch gemacht, oder es hat wirklich einen Fehler, muss ich nÃ¤chste Woche mal ausgiebig testen, wer ne Idee hat bitte gerne melden 
- Suchtpotential 


So das wars ersma. So mitte MÃ¤rz  werde ich dann hoffentlich einen anschaulicheren Testbericht prÃ¤sentieren kÃ¶nnen, bis dahin werde ich filmen und schneiden 

Wer Fragen, Anmerkungen oder Kritik hat, alles gerne willkommenâ¦

Ps: Und wenn mir noch einer schnell sagt wie man die Videos direkt einbindet, dann tu ich auch das noch


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Februar 2010)

Les mal auf deinem Nevegal hinterreifen die Aufschrift!
Steht garantiert FOLDING BEAD drauf (Faltreifen)


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Februar 2010)

Naja der wollte sich jedenfalls partout nicht knicken lassen, aber dann is es halt die Faltversion  nachschaun dauert jetzt zu lang (2h Zug plus Bus hin und s gleiche wieder zurück - nähh des mach ich jetzt net )
edit: So behoben: ich mach einfach keine Aussage mehr drüber


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Februar 2010)

Passt schon...
Ich werde dann mit 2 Drahtreifen auf 500 Gramm mehr kommen als original, jedoch wird das so ziemlich durch suuper leichte schläuche wett gemacht 

Edit :
Du hast echt eier.... Der große Drop in Hindelang 

Hab mich schon beim kleinen ein wenig erschreckt weil man die Landung zuerst nicht sieht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

@ *ms06*........super Bericht....


----------



## siggi985 (1. März 2010)

was ich bis jetzt negativ finde ist die lackierung, sind total schnell macken drinnen und auch die hüllen scheuern ordentlich was runter, selbst nach nem 100 meter test hat man schon spuren von der schalthülle gesehen... müssen wohl maßig schutzaufkleber drauf


----------



## ms06-rider (1. März 2010)

Jo danke ersma 
Lackierung hab ich noch nichts gesehen, könnte aber auch daran liegen dass ich bisher erst einmal gefahren bin und das Radl als ich heim kam recht braun war und es dunkel war  - Ne muss ich dringend mal schaun wie die Lackierung bei mir so hält - notfalls Schutzaufkleber, solangs bei solchen Negativpunkten bleibt bin ich trotzdem zufrieden


----------



## Loddz (1. März 2010)

Hab mein Rad an der Dämpferstrebe und am Unterrohr komplett beklebt sowie an den Kontaktpunkten zwischen Rahmen/Zughüllen. Denke das meiste ist damit getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. März 2010)

Muss ich noch machen...
Bis dahin wird es nicht bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2010)

...ach gottchen.....tütelditü.....huuuch bloß keine Kratzerchen.......

Man man *Ghost*, " tue es "  eben in die Vitrine stellen...........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. März 2010)

Nö.
Ich denk nur Wirtschaftlich.
Wenn ich es Irgendwann wieder verkaufe wird der Wert durch denKratzerfreien Rahmen steigen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2010)

, ja ne is klar........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. März 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , ja ne is klar........


Ja, ist klar


----------



## nitrojunk (1. März 2010)

Sehr guter Testbericht... DANKE Meint ihr das Tues FR fährt sich anders ? Die Boxxer ist für die gegend in der ich wohne ein wenig zu krass und ich wollte wenigstens halbwegs einen Berg hochkommen. 
Kann man bei der beim Tues verbauten Totem auch die Härte aussen ändern ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. März 2010)

Mit der Boxxer kommst du glaub ich genauso gut oder nicht gut den Berg hoch wie mit der Totem.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2010)

Anderer Lenkwinkel Herr *Ghost*, und andere Übersetzung.


----------



## seb90 (1. März 2010)

aber das ist warscheinlich nebensache.
alle parts sind gleich, ausser eben die gabel, wie schon erwähnt.
da ist der lenkwinkel auch schon egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (1. März 2010)

@ loddz mach mal n paar bilder von deinem


----------



## nitrojunk (1. März 2010)

Also isses Bockwurst welche ich jetzt nehme ???


----------



## siggi985 (1. März 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GphvK31BnPY"]YouTube- tschingderasabummquietsch[/nomedia] zum glück ist das bike schön antriebsneutral und man kann damit auch auf der geraden gas geben


----------



## Freeride Rules. (1. März 2010)

^^ sieht gut aus 
der hund xDDD


----------



## siggi985 (1. März 2010)

der hat mir ein wenig angst gemacht ^^


----------



## Freeride Rules. (1. März 2010)

xD glaub ich dir das war bei uns auch mal so wir den trail runter und auf einmal steht so n verkackter hund aufm weg -_-
genauso wie aufm trail bei uns immer leute hochlaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (1. März 2010)

kannste mit dem bike seelenruhig platt machen hat genug reserven XD solange das nur auf so nem einfachen trail passiert gehts ja noch


----------



## Freeride Rules. (1. März 2010)

trz nervig ^^
naja ich denke ich bekomm mein tues dh mit der april lieferung ^^


----------



## Loddz (2. März 2010)

Das Video ist klasse!! 

Sagt mal habt ihr auch gelbliche Flecken von den Gummiditeilen an der Boxxer, wenn die den Rahmen berühren? Ich habe an beiden Seiten inzwischen Flecken bzw es scheint leicht gelb. Werde dort auch Schutzfolie aufkleben müssen.

@FreerideRules: Nee gibt genug Bilder vom Tues hier, meine Bilder sind da nicht viel anders


----------



## Bls (2. März 2010)

Super vid!


----------



## nitrojunk (2. März 2010)

Überlege immernoch ob ich das DH oder das FR nehmen würde. Bis auf die Gabel und den Lenkwinkel sind die ja echt gleich. Will eher Freeride fahren und DH nur ein wenig und dann auch nur leichten Downhill, härter wirds dann später mal.

Kann man die Totem und die Boxxer im Tues eig auch von aussen in der Härte verändern ????

Grüßli


----------



## ms06-rider (2. März 2010)

Jo geht: also einfach aufschrauben , neue Feder rein stecken (von außen ) und schon ist die Härte verändert  ....
Ne also bei der Boxxer gehts net da geht s nur durch Federn wechseln und auch bei der Totem glaub ich nicht, dass da was geht, lass mich was das betrifft aber auch gern eines besseren belehren. 

Was die Wahl Fr oder Dh angeht: Es klingt als wärst du eher Anfänger und deine Strecken nicht zu wild. Dann macht s keinen so großen Unterschied, zumal du auch mit der Totem problemlos Wildbad rocken kannst oder auch ma nen 5m Drop mitnehmen kannst. Kommt also drauf an, was du lieber willst. Was das Tues Dh angeht kann ich dir sagen dass die Tourentauglichkeit net so opti ist, und du ganz schön treten darfst um den Bock zu bewegen, was durch die Geo nicht grad besser wird. Allerdings wird sich das Tues Fr auch nicht viel besser Touren lassen vermut ich mal....
Für mich wars ganz klar Tues Dh schon allein, weil n Kumpel von mir keine gute Erfahrung mit seiner Totem gemacht hat (2008er) und weil es als reines Bikeparkgerät gedacht ist ...

Schwere Wahl, viel Erfolg noch beim überlegen ^^


----------



## -TS- (2. März 2010)

Wollt eigentlich auch von meiner Wochenendausfahrt mit meinem Noton berichten. Aber ich kam nicht mal bis zum Wald. Wollt mit nem Kumpel auf den Weg in Wald in der Stadt noch einen kleinen Drop mitnehmen bin dann bei der Anfahrt mit dem Fuß in einem Busch leicht hängen geblieben und hab dadurch den Sprung voll vermaselt statt grad raus zu springen bin ich seitlich raus geplumpst weggekippt und mein Fuß hat sich dann im warsten Sinne ums Pedal gewickelt und so dann meinen Sturz abgefangen. Resultat Mittelfußknochen zwei mal gebrochen paar andere Knochen im Fuß angebrochen zwei drei Bänder gerissen und drei Tage im Krankenhaus rumgelegen Plus 8 Wochen mindestens Ausfall bis ich überhaupt wieder ans Biken denken darf! So ein scheiß und das jetzt wo das Wetter besser wird.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. März 2010)

Oh shit....
Du tust mir leid...
Gute besserung deinem Fuß auf jeden Fall.


----------



## -TS- (2. März 2010)

Wollt eigentlich auch von meiner Wochenendausfahrt mit meinem Noton berichten. Aber ich kam nicht mal bis zum Wald. Wollt mit nem Kumpel auf den Weg in Wald in der Stadt noch einen kleinen Drop mitnehmen bin dann bei der Anfahrt mit dem Fuß in einem Busch leicht hängen geblieben und hab dadurch den Sprung voll vermaselt statt grad raus zu springen bin ich seitlich raus geplumpst weggekippt und mein Fuß hat sich dann im warsten Sinne ums Pedal gewickelt und so dann meinen Sturz abgefangen. Resultat Mittelfußknochen zwei mal gebrochen paar andere Knochen im Fuß angebrochen zwei drei Bänder gerissen und drei Tage im Krankenhaus rumgelegen Plus 8 Wochen mindestens Ausfall bis ich überhaupt wieder ans Biken denken darf! So ein scheiß und das jetzt wo das Wetter besser wird.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (2. März 2010)

mein beileid hossentlich passiert mir sowas nich 
is echt kacke wenns jetzt mit dem wetter besser wird hossentlich kannste zur saison wieder fahren ^^
gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -TS- (3. März 2010)

Danke,
ja ist echt ein scheiß Zeitpunkt wärs im Dezember oder so passiert hät ich damit leben können. Aber jetzt wo es schön wird ist das echt zum kotzen!


----------



## smithi80 (3. März 2010)

das ist echt übel...
aber der März soll ja recht kalt bleiben, ein kleiner trost....


----------



## Loddz (3. März 2010)

Aber sonnig


----------



## nitrojunk (3. März 2010)

Gute besserung, klingt nicht an spaß ..... Naja, war eben bei nem Ex klassenkamerad auser Grundschule, der hatn Big Air.... Hab mal überlegt und denke auch, das ich mit eins kaufen werde, also wirds doch was gebrauchtes...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. März 2010)

Bäää eingelenker


----------



## EagleEye (4. März 2010)

Ghost gibt gleich nen Satz heiße Geisterohren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. März 2010)

Oh du fährst ja auch einen Pudel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. März 2010)

*@ Blutsbruder*,.....wir nehmen den *Rotzlöffel* in die Zange.......


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (4. März 2010)

genau, dann wird er mal ordentlich erzogen


----------



## ms06-rider (4. März 2010)

Nicht streiten jungs 

so ma s erste Video des ich mim Tues gedreht hab (Egoperspektive, man sieht nicht wirklich Tues 


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4980

Ps: Erklär mir doch bitte ma einer wie man Videos einbindet.... Thx


----------



## Loddz (5. März 2010)




----------



## smithi80 (5. März 2010)

Bin gerade dran meine Feder in der Boxxer zu wechseln, jetzt hab ich ein Problem, bekomme den button vom Durschlagswiederstand nicht auf bzw. einer der 2 Imbusschrauben will nicht aufgehen dreht sich einfach nur ohne raus zu kommen hatt jemand von euch auch das problem und hatt es evtl gelöst?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. März 2010)

hmmm.. Keine ahunung..

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube meine Dämpfer feder ist zu weich... wenn ich keine druckstufe drin hab dann raspelt der sattel (TRUVATIV auf der Stütze komplett zu sehen) am Reifen wenn ich ne 4er Treppe ins flache spring.

Könnten die Tues Fahrer gerade noch mal ihr gewicht, federhärte und die Erfahrung bis jetzt posten?

Thx


----------



## siggi985 (5. März 2010)

bei mir reibt der sattel beim vollem einfedern auch am reifen wenn er zu weit unten ist, is aber bei nem dhler normal wenn der sattel zu tief ist  hab vorne ne weiche ( gelbe ) feder drinnen und hinten die 450er bei 80 kg und bei beiden ca 30 % sag, bis jetzt passts ganz gut und die druckstufen sind auch noch komplett offen  allerdings hab ich den nicht zu beschädigenden o-ring beim federn wechseln beschädigt trotz drehmomentschlüssel  hatte iwie net gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. März 2010)

Also müsste es bei mir genau passen.......

unausgerüstet 77,5 kilo und mit ausrüstung 80,5 Kilo....
Weiche feder vorne brauch ich nicht.... feder mit geöffneter druckstufe und reinstemmen bei vorderradbremse ungefähr 170 mm..


----------



## siggi985 (5. März 2010)

Hmm hatte vll 100 mm mit voll reinstemmen vorne und jetzt auch so 150  und voll ausnutzen kann ich den federweg auch nicht wegen dem drop stop :-( is ja auch noch geschmackssache obs mans lieber straff oder soft hat


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. März 2010)

Haste recht


----------



## smithi80 (5. März 2010)

sobald ich das schrauben problem gelöst habe und Feder vorne und hinten getauscht habe werde ich auch mein Bericht abgeben...


----------



## fabextrem (5. März 2010)

also tues größe m bissle umgebaut
ich wieg mit ausrüstung 72 kg.nachm 5meter stepdown is trotz sattel ca bis zum v von truvativ oben der reifen hinten angestoßen,was aber ned schlimm is.gabel is mir noch zu hart(fährt sichzwar noch ein)aber trotzdem werd ich meine gelbe feder für die boxxer mal reinhauen ums zu testen.
sonst passt alles bis auf die scheiß pedale die ich getauscht habe den sattel(jetzt is tld shiver drauf) und nochn paar details.ah und das hässliche yt logo auf der seite wird schön überklebt 
ps :an den geist von oben.bei 80kg sollte die rote eig perfekt sein,da die weichere gelbe bis 72-73 kg geht.dämpferfeder könnt vllt ne stufe häter.


----------



## siggi985 (5. März 2010)

Hat einer von euch schon den vorbau getauscht?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (6. März 2010)

warum den vorbau ?


----------



## Drome00 (6. März 2010)

lass mich raten, grad von Touren auf downhill umgestiegen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. März 2010)

@Fabe extreme

Die Gabel geht jetzt Sahne...
Nur hinten muss ich vllt. umsteigen auf 500er.....


----------



## siggi985 (6. März 2010)

jo mit meinem touren sx und meinem touren chase ^^ mir gefällt der weiße nicht und ich will nen flacheren, denke der straitline dm kommt dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (6. März 2010)

Also GHOST ich denke schon das du umsteigen solltest, Ich wieg 80 kg und hab 500er drin mit Rahmengröße L (vll macht das auch was aus). Hab komischerweiße mit 5 klicks Druckstufe auch nen Sag von guten 30 %. Ich hab mir schon überlegt ne 550er zu holen, weils wirklich sehr soft ist.


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

hi ich hab ma ne frage 
ich weiss noch net ob ich mir det tues dh in s oder m bestellen soll ich bin 1.69cm groß saß schon aufm frler in s un det sah laut meinem kumpel recht klein aus also von der länge her 
weis das hier einige das tues dh fahrn un hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt
bedank mich scho ma im voraus


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

ich denke ich fahrs erst mal...
Mann muss auch bedenken das der Sag im Stehen gemessen werden muss und dann paat es bei mir eig genau vorne und hinten...
und ich will den Federweg ja auch nutzen.

Wenn ich die Druckstufe benutz bleibt der SAG übrigens relativ gleich.
Wird nur in der mitte und zum ende progressiver....

@Freezer
Was willste denn fahren?
Dh Race, leichtes dh aber eher verspielt und so?!


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

ich denk ma erst ma was verspieltes mit dem man auch racen kann weil wird mein erstes dh ûn ich will halt alles ma auspropsen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

Wie alte bist du?


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

14 also werd ich wohl noch wachsen


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

bei der größe m biste auf der sicheren seite falls du noch wächst und es läuft ruhiger als eins in größe s auf downhill strecken. ich kann mal meine freundin auf meins setzen die kommt an deine größe hin


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

ich glaub eig nich das 2cm so viel ausmachen aber ich denk ma ihr habt mehr erfahrung als ich
wisst welche federhärte im dämpfer bei m verbaut  is?


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

450er im dämpfer und in der boxxer die rote medium, also ich hab mit 1,86m ein m und ich finde es von der größe recht passend. müsste dir vll mal einer der eins in  s fährt sagen wie groß er ist usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

also mein kunpel fährt das frler in s un is glaub ich 1.53cm oder so groß naja bei der größe von ihm bin ich mir net so sicher also +-?cm


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

hmm größen von bikes unterschiedlicher firmen zu vergleichen bringt nicht sehr viel, müsstest du wenn dann mal die maße und die geometriedaten vergleichen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. März 2010)

meinte er nicht das Tues?
hörte sich für mich so an.


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

ja ich meinte das tues fr


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

ah ok  ich würde damit halt mal ne runde im gelände drehen um zu gucken ob es nur klein aussieht oder auch zu klein ist. wenn du damit auch mal dh strecken fahren willst ist es halt aufgrund des kürzeren radstandes auch unruhiger als das in m


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

mir gehts im wesent lichen nur darum das ich mit dem tues auch bigmountain freeride fahren kann und dh und mein händler in der nähe meinte das man mit einem längeren bike als anfänger nich so viel spass hat wie mit nem kürzeren wegen der wendigkeit aber machen da 2cm son unterschied???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (7. März 2010)

ja, 2cm machen schon gut was aus, aber was du auch bedenken solltest ist die Sattelhöhe bei so nem Rad, 20cm Federweg müssen ja irgendwo hin.


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

denke nicht das es da jetzt so auf den cm genau ankommt, wenn du etwas kräftiger bist und eh noch wächst wird das m auch schön wendig sein, zwar nicht so wendig wie das s aber dafür auch laufruhiger. bei sowas ist aber probieren immer das beste, empfindet ja auch jeder anders


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. März 2010)

ich denke auch, dass das Wachstum ein entscheidender Faktor ist, den man nicht vernachlässigen sollte.


----------



## FreezerJ (7. März 2010)

das sitz rohr ist ja bei allen modellen gleich lang 
also würdet ihr sagen das m besser wäre da ich noch wachse?


----------



## siggi985 (7. März 2010)

so würde ich zumindest entscheiden bei deinem alter, denke das du das auch noch länger fahren möchtest und nicht vorhast nächstes jahr ein neues zu holen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. März 2010)

wie siggi schon sagte; nimm das m.
Ich bin um die 1,80 und es passt, also wirds noch lange halten.


----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

Habe mal eine frage ich habe ja das frler mit der totem 
und ich brauch ne leichtere feder vorne also ne 300ter
ich weis nich ob ich die feder von 2009 2008 oder 2010 nehmen macht das nen unterschied ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

Vorne gibts keine 300 er Federn.
Nur hinten.

Vorne gibts von rock shox rot schwarz gelb und sowas.
und du brauchst in der Rock shox Boxxer _*2010*_ natürlich auch eine Feder von *2010 !!*


@Freezerj
Du willst hier in D-Land Big mountain Freeriden?
In den Alpen oder was?
Oder meinst du, einfach nur dicke Sprünge springen?


----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

nein ich hab das frler und da is keine boxxer drin sonder die totem 
weiss wer welches model das is also 2010 oder 2009 ( die totem )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

na 2010 mensch!

Ist doch egal ob totem oder boxxer.   2009 bleibt 2009 und 2010 bleibt 2010!

Und da läuft das genau so wenig mit 300er, 350er, 400er, 450er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

ne hat sich erledigt !
weil der bei yt von einer 300ter feder für die gabel gesprochen hat .


----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

ist bei euch dieses gereusch von der kurbel oder tretlager auch so extrem laut desto schneller ich werde desto lauter wird es 
genauso beim runter schalten tiefer  = lauter ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

Ich kenn nur das resseln der Ketten führung was ich aber auch noch nicht beheben konnt..   hab alles versucht zu verstellen....


----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

ja kan das sein das die irgent wo schleift oder so irgt. nevt das 
beim hoch strampel die ganze zeit dieses rasseln !


----------



## X-R4y (7. März 2010)

@Fabi 
meinst du das Schleifen der Kefü?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2010)

ja wahrscheinlich.

Dadurch das man im SAG sitz wandert die Kefü nach unten und schleift an der Kette.
Geht auch durch verstellen nicht weg.

Werd es jetzt mal abraspeln mit der Raspel.


----------



## Fabi77 (7. März 2010)

hate ich auch schon dran gedacht also das abraspeln sag dan mal bescheid obs funktionirt hat ok ?


----------



## Karoshi (7. März 2010)

Hi Leute
anbei eine kleine Bilderserie von meinem neu angekommenen Noton =)

vom Paket bis zum fertig aufgebauten Rad - für die die es interessiert 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27456

Ich hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit es zu fahren. Aber es macht einen sehr robusten und hochwertigen Eindruck.

Das einzigstes was mich etwas verwundert. Die Rock Shocks Lyrics Coil läßt sich NICHT wie im Freeride Magazin angegeben in der Höhe verstellen. Was für mich aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Komisch finde ich es trotzdem wie soetwas bei einem Test dann festgestellt werden kann... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ope (8. März 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ja wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Dadurch das man im SAG sitz wandert die Kefü nach unten und schleift an der Kette.
> Geht auch durch verstellen nicht weg.
> ...



Wie wäre es wenn du die obere Führung einfach ein paar Milimeter nach vorne drehst bevor du daran herumfeilst ...... 
Die untere musst du dann natürlich zurückstellen (lässt sich ja getrennt verstellen),
Dann führt sie auch sicher wenn du einfederst.
Das sich eine neue Kefü erst "einschleifen" muss ist normal. Wenn du sie abfeilst kannst du sie auch gleich wegschmeissen.
Die SRS+ bleibt im SAG auch an ihrer Position, nur die Kette drückt es hinten nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -TS- (8. März 2010)

Die Lyrik Coil ist ja auch nicht in der Höhe verstellbar. Die haben in der Freeride woll was verwechselt!


----------



## X-R4y (8. März 2010)

@Ope : So ist es  

Außerdem kannst du auch, wenn du willst die 3 Schrauben von der Befestigung lösen und die ganze Kefü drehen. Dann ist es auch weg.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. März 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht..
hab schon alles irgendwie mal verstellt, ich probiers mal mit der Ganzen Kefü.

@Ope
Die obere Führung hab ich schon gedreht, ganz so blöd bin ich auch nicht!

Edit:
habs hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2010)

Paß´ auf *Rotzlöffel*, wehe Du setzt auch nur einen Feilenstrich an 

Deine Kefü, dann setzt es was...........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. März 2010)

Von wem?
Von dir oder was? #

Is doch mein Rad


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2010)

Sch*** egal ob es Dein Rad ist.....warum mußt Du an einem neuen Rad rumdoktoren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. März 2010)

Hab ich doch garnicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2010)

, ja ne is klar, warst aber drauf und dran.....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. März 2010)

Ja. Stimmt.
Wäre ja auch ne möglichkeit gewesen.

Hätte ich sogar noch gewicht gespart.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. März 2010)

:d


----------



## Ope (8. März 2010)

Siehst du *Ghost*


----------



## aynis82 (9. März 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon den vorbau getauscht?



jep hab ick

hab den 77designz direct mount dran ist ne ganze ecke leichter und der lenker kommt noch zusätzlich nen stücke tiefer

aynis82


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. März 2010)

ich habs auch vor.
Chrom, wegen den Laufrädern


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Tach zusammen,

hat mal einer probiert an das Tues FR eine HammerSchmidt dran zu basteln oder generel was schaltbares vorne? Finde das ein super Freerider aber bei uns in der Gegend ist alles was Spaß macht mit entsprechender Fahrerei verbunden wo man ein kleines Blatt vorne gut gebrauchen könnte...


----------



## Karoshi (10. März 2010)

Hi
also so gut ich weiß soll es möglich sein eine dran zu bauen. Ich hatte mal bei YT Industries nachgefragt und sie hatten mir das bestätigt. Hab mich dann allerdings doch gleich für das noton entschieden


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. März 2010)

Genau.
Wie ich schon erwähnte sind sogar Kabelanschläge extra für die hammerschmidt vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Danke Jungs, hab auch grad mit YT telefoniert. Eine komplette Vorbereitung für die HS wurde gemacht. Die meinten zwar es wäre nicht nötig aber ich muss jeden Meter den ich runter will mühsam hochtreten, da wäre es schon nett wenn man mal bisschen runter schalten könnte vorn.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. März 2010)

finde es auch nicht nötig und ich muss auch jeden Berg hoch... aber da ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Ich hab einfach keinen Bock auf das ständige Geschiebe und du kannst mir nicht erzählen das mit nem 36 Blatt vorne noch die großen Berge die 18 Kilo hochfährst. (wenn doch hab ich Respekt und will ein Foto von deinen Beinen )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. März 2010)

Ich kam mit nem 32er Ritzel und nem 36er kettenblatt vorne mit dem alten tues so ziemlich jeden berg hoch 

Aber hammerschmidt ist schon was sehr feines. 

Edit:
Ich habe keine dicken beine...  Also schon ein wenig muskeln, aber die sind ja für radfahrer pflicht.


----------



## EagleEye (10. März 2010)

Ghost hochschieben und hochgefahren werden zählt nicht

jo du bist ja auch ein Strich in der Landschaft


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. März 2010)

Nein, ich fahre mit so ner Übersetzung auch hoch 

Ich ein Strich in der Landschaft? 
Nicht ganz mein liebes Adlerauge


----------



## EagleEye (10. März 2010)

du weißt das ein Höhenunterschied von 3m kein Berg ist


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. März 2010)

ja weiß ich, aber die fahrräder von denen wir hier reden sind nicht für cc Touren so wie dein Pudel


----------



## EagleEye (10. März 2010)

da siehste mal was ich mit meinem Pudelchen alles kann, ich kann CC Touren und dich in  Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. März 2010)

Ja du kannst mich auf CC Touren in Grund und Boden fahren, dass kann sein


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. März 2010)

ich bin weder Leistungssportler noch schnell bergauf, aber wenn ich muss, dann klappt es irgendwie. 
Ich meinte aber eher, dass es mir perönlich wenig bringt, ein kleines Kettenblatt zu haben...


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Ich red hier ja auch nicht von einer CC Tour sondern nur das ich die Rampen hier vor der Haustür nicht alle hochschieben will... wenn ich da mit meinem AM nur mit ner Übersetzung von 22-32 hoch komm, dann werd ich mit nem Tues FR sicher nicht plötzlich besser hoch kommen.

Und ne Freeride Tour hat auf hier auch mal gut und gerne 30 km und 1500 HM.

Ich meine einfach da es sich um einen Freerider handelt sich das Bike schon noch größtenteils fahren lassen sollte und somit ein kleines Blatt vorne schon angebracht ist. Ist mal wieder Ansichtssache... bei dem Tues DH seh ichs ein.

So long...


----------



## Papst Benedikt (11. März 2010)

Ihr sollt lieber alle euren Mund nicht so weit aufreissen, weil in Deutschland gibt es keine Berge. (Ausser Zugspitze) Für mich ist es erst ein Berg, wenn es über 2000 Meter ist.
Schöne Grüße aus Tirol ^^


----------



## Brook (11. März 2010)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Ihr sollt lieber alle euren Mund nicht so weit aufreissen, weil in Deutschland gibt es keine Berge. (Ausser Zugspitze) Für mich ist es erst ein Berg, wenn es über 2000 Meter ist.
> Schöne Grüße aus Tirol ^^



GEIL und er hat sogar Recht


----------



## Reese23 (11. März 2010)

Schei$e ja, er hat Recht aber kann ja nicht jeder am *BERG* wohnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (11. März 2010)

nur was hat man davon wenn man einen Berg hat aber nur 100hm (etwas übertrieben ) von Spitze bis zum Boden weil alles andere auch hoch ist


----------



## _mike_ (11. März 2010)

Papst Benedikt schrieb:


> Ihr sollt lieber alle euren Mund nicht so weit aufreissen, weil in Deutschland gibt es keine Berge. (Ausser Zugspitze) Für mich ist es erst ein Berg, wenn es über 2000 Meter ist.
> Schöne Grüße aus Tirol ^^



Mei, a Nusser wieder....schaug moi do bevor du dei **** so aufreißt: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_höchsten_Berge_Deutschlands


----------



## Ope (11. März 2010)

das sind mal flockig 10  2000er auf deutschem Boden .........


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (11. März 2010)

heute play erste fahrt und schon freilauf in arsch ,


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. März 2010)

Das ist natürlich schei*e!

Ruf bei denen an und lass dir nen neuen schicken.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. März 2010)

freilauf soll nicht das problem sein sondern der spacer vom singlespeed kit kommt ein geänderter ,na ich bau dann mal um next week und gucke mal


----------



## -TS- (13. März 2010)

Mein Noton mal anders!





Gebrochener Fuß macht erfinderisch!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (13. März 2010)

mit dem reifen hinte musste mal n trail fahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. März 2010)

Auf´m Dirt paßt das.......


----------



## Blesphemes (15. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

meine Freundin ist an dem Noton interessiert. Da sie nicht die größte ist würde sie das Teil mal gerne in größe S zur Probe fahren.
Frage: Gibt es jemanden im Gebiet NRW nähe Bochum, der das Noton in S hat und sie es mal Probe fahren dürfte?!
Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt kann er mir einfach eine PN schicken!

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (17. März 2010)

Habt ihr es gesehen? Das Tues DH hat den Red Dot Designpreis gewonnnen! Nochmal Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle. Freut mich, das Rad fahren zu können


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (17. März 2010)

hab mir heute das Tues Fr bestellt gibt es dinge die ihr sofort tauschen würdet z.b.: Reifen schläuche oder so? 

ist der Unterschied zwischen Totem und Boxxer groß?

edit: ich mein vom Ansprechverhalten und der Einstellbarkeit


----------



## bonefacker (17. März 2010)

Hi.

Weiß denn schon jemand wann die Aprillieferung kommen soll. Also hat schon jemand gehört ob es Anfang, Mitte oder Ende April wird?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. März 2010)

@Bratwurstbrater: gute Wahl, also ich habe Reifen, Schläuche, Sattel und Pedale gewechselt. Und bald kommen noch Vorbau und Kurbel. Dann ist es aber so gut wie perfekt.


----------



## Loddz (17. März 2010)

Ich wechsel nur den Reifen vorne und mach was durchschlagsicheres drauf. Den Rest fahr ich bis es kaputt ist. Habs ja nicht gekauft um es gleich wieder abzuschrauben..

Das Geld geb ich lieber in meinem Finale Ligure Urlaub nächste Woche aus für das Shuttle.. Davon habe ich etwas mehr!  Da wird das Tues erstmal ordentlich eingeschossen


----------



## Jussi (17. März 2010)

@bonefacker
Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen mit YT gesprochen die meinten die Aprillieferung ginge so Anfang des Monats raus 

Tauschen werd ich, Reifen, Schläuche, Lenker, Sattel, Stütze und evt noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten mal sehen!

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. März 2010)

....., da lohnt sich ja fast ein Selbstaufbau........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. März 2010)

Bei mir sinds nur Reifen und schläuche!
Der rest passt ziemlich gut.


----------



## FreezerJ (18. März 2010)

@ROMMERZGHOST



> Du willst hier in D-Land Big mountain Freeriden?
> In den Alpen oder was?
> Oder meinst du, einfach nur dicke Sprünge springen?


 


konnte ne weile nich antworten weil ich von der schule aus in england war aber ja dicke sprünge un dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehni. (18. März 2010)

Ich hab Reifen, Schläuche, Kassette und Sattel getauscht.

Aber mal was anderes, was macht eure Boxxer? Dachte ja zu Beginn das allseits bekannte Problem mit zu wenig oder gar keinem Schmieröl hätte unsere Serie nicht mehr, aber meine wird immer bockiger. 
Gabelöl und -fett sind bestellt, werde sie dann selbst warten.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (18. März 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ....., da lohnt sich ja fast ein Selbstaufbau........



wenn du mir sagst wo man günstig nen guten 200mm DH Rahmen herbekommt der nicht überteuert ist ? 

Demo und co 1500+ da kannste für 500 sicher keine Boxxer Team oder Totem coil reinhängen ...


----------



## Jussi (18. März 2010)

Ja Selbstaufbau kommt wesendlich teuer, er meinte das ja nur als Fake...

Bin ja jetzt schon wenn ich ehrlich bin schon ein bisschen heiß auf mein Tues.  Frage an die Glücklichen. 
Ist das Tues eher vom Fahrverhalten eher Downhillpancer oder doch eher Freerider mit dem springen und Tricks noch gut gehen.
Fangt jetzt aber nicht mit der Gabel an.....

Greetz


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. März 2010)

Der hinterbau schluckt und schluckt und schluckt.
Wenn es rumpelt absolout bequem.

Wenn der trail eng ist und enge hacken zieht ist es schwieriger, aber macht immer noch spaß.

SPringen und das Bike in der Luft bewegen funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. März 2010)

Klar war es ein Spaß, aber mal ehrlich, Ihr kauft Euch neue Räder und siniert schon vor Erhalt des gleichen über Teiletausch.............

Verstehe nicht worin der Sinn darin besteht ?


----------



## EagleEye (18. März 2010)

siehste doch bei mir Krötchen, erst Plan Pudel Komplettrad, aber weil ich nahezu alles getauscht hätte -> Eigenaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. März 2010)

Bei mir wird es immer ein Selbstaufbau sein.....


----------



## EagleEye (18. März 2010)

es hängt von dem Gebiet ab, nen Fritzz würd ich mir immer wieder als Komplettrad holen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. März 2010)

Hey!
Ab ins Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. März 2010)

Alle meine Räder sind/waren Selbstaufbauten.

Hatte schon immer einen etwas sonderbaren Geschmack.


----------



## EagleEye (18. März 2010)

sieh mal Gerdchen der Kleene versucht sich zu melden


----------



## fabextrem (18. März 2010)

an jussi.das radel is recht kurz fürn downhiller(ich hab größe m) und daher sehr wendig und agil in kurven,aber noch lang genug um bei schnellen passagen sicherheit zu geben.
beim springen ist es frontlastig,dass bekommt man mit der zeit raus.ich hab hier mal ein video vom tues in aktion.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKprUektuk"]YouTube- stepdown[/ame]


----------



## Ope (18. März 2010)

Das sieht aber sehr hecklastig aus ..............


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. März 2010)

frontlastig kann ich nicht bestätigen.
werkel mal ein wenig am Dämpfer.


----------



## fabextrem (18. März 2010)

also im video sieht man natürlich nix.schließlich gleicht man das ja aus,wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat.was soll das mit dem dämpfer zu tun haben?ich weis nur das es im vergleich auf jeden fall frontlastig ist.liegt wohl auch an der gabel


----------



## Ope (18. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen falsche Haltung beim Springen .....

Wie im Vergleich? Vergleich zu was, zu einem BMX Rad?

Sprungbild hat ne Menge mit dem Dämpfer, bei zu wenig Zugstufe fühlt es sich frontlastig an weils hinten raus-schnickt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabextrem (18. März 2010)

vergleich zum bsp mit einem freerider(is ja klar,gabel is schwerer)
es schnickt auch nichts hinten raus und an der haltung liegts auch nicht X
empfinden tut es jeder nunmal anders und wenn mich jemand fragt,wie sich das rad verhält sag ich ihm wie es sich verhält.kann ja sein das du perfekt springst deine zugstufe perfekt eingestellt hast und es daher nicht frontlastig ist,oder einfach deswegen,weil du dich dran gewöhnt hast.ich hab das auch nur bei den ersten paar sprüngen so empfunden, jetzt ist es normal


----------



## Ope (18. März 2010)

Also meine Boxxer WC ist definitiv leichter als ne Totem ......

Bleib einfach bei der Aussage "du hast es frontlastig bei den ersten Sprüngen empfunden".


----------



## siggi985 (18. März 2010)

Also ich tausche Teile aus um Gewicht zu sparen oder einfach Teile mit besserer Quali zu haben oder die mir besser gefallen...


----------



## toddy (19. März 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Klar war es ein Spaß, aber mal ehrlich, Ihr kauft Euch neue Räder und siniert schon vor Erhalt des gleichen über Teiletausch.............
> 
> Verstehe nicht worin der Sinn darin besteht ?



Ich fahre an meinem Enduro eine Saintbremse, da werde ich bestimmt nicht an meinem Tues DH mit einer Elixir fahren!
Und da Teile, die unbenutzt aus einem Neurad demontiert sind etwas mehr Geld im Verkauf bringen wie gebrauchte Teile, werde ich sofort umbauen!


----------



## EagleEye (19. März 2010)

Warum solltest du keine Elixir fahren?
Ich fahre die an meinem Pudel und bin bisher vollends begeistert


----------



## toddy (19. März 2010)

Gibt auch Leute, die sind von einem Fiat Punto begeistert


----------



## siggi985 (19. März 2010)

also ich hab an jedem bike die elixir und die hält bis jetzt alles aus und genug bremskraft hat sie allemal, außerdem wer braucht schon ne bremse ;-)


----------



## ms06-rider (19. März 2010)

Ich finde nicht das das Tues irgendwie fronstlastig erscheint, sondern finde es ziemlich ausgewogen und dein Sprung war definitiv mega hecklastig gelandet. Kann natürlich sein dass es sich im Vergleich zu nem anderen Rad des du gefahren bist frontlastig anfühlt, hättest du s aber mit nem anderen verglichen des ne Monster drin hat fühlt sich das Tues im Vergleich hecklastig an 

Und zum Thema Elixier: Bin zwar noch keine Saint gefahren, würde aber schon sagen dass die Elixier der The One von nem Kumpel ebenbürtig ist, aber wenn du meinst unnötig Geld ausgeben zu müssen, viel Spaß 
Oder mach die Elixier halt an dein Enduro und die Saint ans Tues wenn die so super is


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

hi leute

hab jetzt hier schon nen bissl gesucht aber noch nichts gefunden.


gibts schon erfahrungsberichte zum noton 170?
wie ist die bergaufperformance?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (19. März 2010)

Hallo Alex,
in der aktuellen mountainbike rider ist ein testbericht darüber...
soll ein guter Allrounder sein bergab wie gergauf...


----------



## Karoshi (19. März 2010)

Hi
leider bin ich mein Noton 170 immernoch nicht im richtigen Einsatz gefahren. Aber was mir im flachen Gelände (im Park und aufm Weg zur Arbeit) gegen über meinem Norco Six positiv auffällt, dadurch dass man den hinteren Dämpfer fast vollständig blockieren kann ist es sehr antriebsneutral! Also da hat mein Norco Six viel viel mehr gewipt.

Das einzigste wo ich noch unsicher bin. Die Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel macht bei mir, in dem Gang der schwerer geht beim Rückwärtstreten so ein Geräusch wie so ne Rätsche (Fasching / Fastnachtsteil) also es klappert/klackt bischen. Kann das ein anderer Notonfahrer bestätigen dass das normal ist oder sollte ich den Support anrufen?


----------



## toddy (19. März 2010)

Karoshi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das einzigste wo ich noch unsicher bin. Die Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel macht bei mir, in dem Gang der schwerer geht beim Rückwärtstreten so ein Geräusch wie so ne Rätsche (Fasching / Fastnachtsteil) also es klappert/klackt bischen. Kann das ein anderer Notonfahrer bestätigen dass das normal ist oder sollte ich den Support anrufen?



Ist bei der Hammerschmidt normal!


----------



## Karoshi (19. März 2010)

ah ok danke für die Antwort! Das beruhigt mich =)


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

hi leute

könnt ihr mir dann vielleicht nochmal bei der kaufberatung helfen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6954910#post6954910

ich finde halt von den komponenten das bergamont nicht schlecht. absenkbare gabel, guter dämpfer, ich würde wohl noch ne kindshock (zum günstig) mit aushandeln können.

mir wurde aber an anderer stelle eher zu noton oder canyon torque geraten. ich bin sehr unschlüssig.

dank euch


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> in der aktuellen mountainbike rider ist ein testbericht darüber...
> soll ein guter Allrounder sein bergab wie gergauf...




ist das dieser test?

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Noton-Test_Freeride_01-10.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (19. März 2010)

Zum Teiletausch.
Ich werde die Teile sofort von Neurad abmontieren um ebenso noch etwas mehr Geld zu bekommen beim Verkauf. Warum soll ich die Sachen erst "antesten" um sie dann später als "gebraucht" zu verkaufen 
Und klar es ist Tuning am Rad. Und ein kompletter Selbstaufbau ist doch irgendwie fast das selbe. Man kauft sich das was man gerne hätte...

Zum Fahrbericht.
Danke erstmal für die Antworten, leider ist das Vid echt kurz und man sieht echt nicht viel. Aber gut!!! Wenigstens mal ein Vid vom Tues in Aktion.
Ist es nicht mit nem neuen Bike wie mit nem neuen Handy? Erst denkst wie soll ich damit klar kommen später geht alles von alleine. Ob nun Frontlastig ist oder nicht merkst du nach 5 mal fahren eh nicht mehr.

Ich bin halt nur gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zu meinem Ransom fährt, denn damit springen und Tricks geht schon recht easy, hat allerdings auch nur um die 15-16 kg.


----------



## FreezerJ (19. März 2010)

da meine frage untergegangen is hier noch ma 
ich bin unschlüssig beim tues dh s oder m mein kumpel hat das tues fr in s und meinte das det ziehmlich kleinn aussah als ich ne runde gedreht hab 
ich suche was mit dem man racen kann aber auch ma dicke sprünge springen kann 
also s oder m 
ich bin so 1.69cm groß un 14 jahre alt


----------



## smithi80 (19. März 2010)

@ Alex, nein das wahr er nicht, das ist der test von der freeride von der mtb rider ist erst vor ca.2 tagen  rausgekommen wirst aber denk ich bald auf der yt hp finden.

@FreezerJ, da du erst 14 bist und noch wächst nimm M oder schau dir einfach mal die Größentabelle bei YT auf der HP an


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

@ smithi: ahh ok...würde mich freuen wenn du ihn mal abtippen könntest...;-)


----------



## smithi80 (19. März 2010)

hab grad mal geschaut, den Bericht gibt es schon....
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/service/testberichte/


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

hammer..vielen dank..

ich darf ja gar nicht erzählen, dass ich auf der seite schon war und wie ein idiot versucht habe "testberichte" anzuklicken...

das man runterscrollen muss hab ich nicht gecheckt---


----------



## smithi80 (19. März 2010)

kein problem, so geht es mir auch öfters, meistens nach harten wochenenden....


----------



## Jussi (19. März 2010)

Kann mir mal schnell einer sagen was die Kefü am Tues kostet?
Wenn ich das Bild sehe ist es eine mit Stahlplatte für ca 50 allerdings steht auf der HP es wäre eine SRS+ diese kostet allerdings ca. 130 

Was ist denn nun dran???


----------



## SabWufer (19. März 2010)

Also da es hier einige Noton Interessenten gibt, siehe Alex_F, und ich glaube noch keiner nen wirklichen Erfahrungsbericht abgegebn hat, würde ich mal kurz meine Version schildern:

Ich bin 1,78m groß, wiege mit Ausrüstung knapp über 80 kg. Habe mein Noton in M vor nem Monat in Forchheim persönlich abgeholt.

Ich bin sehr neu im Freeride Bereich, fahre seit zwei Jahren im Pfälzer Wald auf allen möglichen Wegen runter und hatte jetzt 1,5 jahre ein Nerve XC, noch mal nachgerüstet ne revelation Gabel mit 140mm.
Mein Mitfahrer (auch nerve xc, jetzt rose beefcake) hat sehr schnell erkannt, dass man mit den rädern net unbedingt den Spaß hat, den man sich wünscht. Also haben wir uns von nem Kumpel ein Rotwild R.E.D mit ner 888 Gabel ausgeliehen und sind unseren lieblingstrail runter. Geradeausperformance war natürlich genial, aber mir war es etwas zu unwendig und zu hoch gebaut (man konnte nicht mehr stehenbleiben ohne abzusteigen). Deshalb wollte ich ein Kompromissfahrrad und bin eben irgendwann aufs Noton gekommen, vor allem wegen dem Preis.

Das erste was mir beim Probefahren in Forchheim augefallen ist, war die Hammerschmidt, welche echt richtig gut funktioniert. Das zweite war die super reibungsarme Federung hinten und der extrem große verstellbereich des roco tst air. Die Gabel ist etwas schwergängig und braucht wohl etwas bis sie besser anspricht, was mir Stefan von YT im Vorfeld beim Emailschreiben schon gesagt hatte. Das einzige was mir garnet gefallen hat, wo ich aber nach der ersten probefahrt sofort Abhilfe geschaffen habe ist der immernoch zu kleine verstellbereich des Sattelrohrs. Das Hochtreten war einfach so unangenehm, die Knie noch total angewinkelt beim Treten. Daher habe ich mir eine Shock Therapy Scepter 30.9 Teleskopstütze bei ebay bestellt, welche eben eine zweite Sattetlklemme besitzt und somit weiter verstellbar ist (300-490 wenn man beide schnellspanner öffnen will, ansonsten Verstellbereich etwa 11 cm). Würde ich auch weiterempfehlen.

So, nun zum Fahrbericht:
die erste fahrt war nix tolles, sattel zu tief, und xynthia am toben...aber die bremsen wurden wenigstens dadurch eingebremst

die zweite Fahrt war meine erste mit panzer und vollhelm, so dass ich mal ein paar drops getestet habe (<1,5m ins flat) und total begeistert bin, weils einfach locker geht. (ich bin anfänger). Leider lag auf den Wurzel- und Felsteppichen bei uns zu viel schnee an diesem Tag, also wars echt net schön zu fahren. Bergauf, naja is halt schwer und mir fehlen an den steilen Stellen einfach noch die zwei Zähne mehr die ich am alten bike hatte, und ich bin net unbedingt untrainiert, ist halt teilweise sausteil bei uns.

3. Fahrt:heute 
Hochfahren viel besser, da endlich kein Matsch mehr. Schnee ist weg.
Wir sind diesesmal die weniger steile Abfahrt runter ohne Drops mit einigen Felsen- und Wurzelteppichen und etwas flowigen Abschnitten. Ich fands einfach nur geil! Man konnte jeden zweiten Fels einfach als Kicker nutzen und hatte absolut nie das Gefühl dass man danach unkontrolliert rumgeschleudert wird. Später ein paar Spitzkehren mit schön Laub ausm Herbst, wodurch man das bike ganz locker um die Kurve sliden lassen kann, weil es wie ich finde schön tief und handlich ist. Mittlerweilen ziehen die Bremsen auch super und die Gabel wird etwas softer, weil sich die Buchsen langsam auf die Holme einschießen.

So, ich hoffe das hilft den Unentschlossenen etwas weiter.
Für Fragen bin ich offen...


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

heeey..


ja super..das werden dir sicher einige danken..

was mich jetzt noch interessiert ist die bergaufperformance.

kann man mit sonem teil (mit der geometrie und ohne absenkbare gabel) touren fahren, wo es auch bergauf geht?

danke und gruss
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SabWufer (19. März 2010)

Was verstehst Du unter Bergaufperformance? Einiges hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.

Meine Haus-Tour, die ich auch heute gefahren bin hat laut Tacho 450 HM am Stück bergauf und 17km Strecke. Ds bedeutet 8,5 km am Stück bergauf und 8,5 km bergab. Wobei ich 1 std hochgefahren bin. Mal kurz 200m geschoben an der ganz steilen Stelle, die ich aber auch mitn xc nur an guten tagen durchgetreten hab, daher mein Kommentar mit den 2 Zähnen, am xc hatte ich 34Z als größtes Ritzel.  Ich wohne am Rand vom Pfälzer Wald, daher fahre ich die Hinfahrt ohne  Unterbrechung gegen die Wand  Ich würde aber auch ohne Probleme 1000 HM damit angreifen, alleine um danach 2x5 Minuten wie blöd runterzudonnern. Ich fahre aber jetzt immer in voller Montur, d.h. Panzer dran, normaler Helm drauf, FF-Helm und Schienbeinschoner am rucksack, Trinkblase 2l voll, werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch etc. dabei. Von daher plane ich jetzt 25% mehr zeit ein für bergauf aber 50% weniger für bergab . Und das Problem mit der Sattelstütze hab ich ja schon genannt, die ist m.M.n. unbedingt zu wechseln.
Ach ja, den Sattel werd ich auch tauschen, der drückt zu sehr in der Mitte, wenn Du verstehst.
Zwecks Geometrie würde ich sagen problemlos. Wenn ich jetzt rigendwie auf Zeit fahren müsste, würde ich eventuell mehr Druck in den Dämpfer machen, ich hab den auf 30% sag abgestimmt aber im stehen!(fürs runterfahren) An den steilen Hängen bergauf sackt er auf 50% Sag weg. Tut mir aber net weh, bisher bin ich mit der kurbel nirgends hängengeblieben. Hochgestiegen is mir die Front auch noch net, mir schlägt vorher die Pulsuhr bei 180 an ...
Fazit: Bergauf geht ganz normal wenn du die Sattelstütze tauschst, aber das hat ein anderes Forummitglid auch reingeschrieben, der hat ne KS900 oder so drin. Beine trainieren musste sowieso immer, tu ich aufm Rollentrainer im Winter...mitn straßenrad


----------



## Alex_F (19. März 2010)

hehe..

ja ok..das hilft mir aber auch schonmal weiter...bin halt noob und hab keine ahnung wie sich son teil fährt. und da ich in die berge ziehe brauch ich was, was auch bergauf geht.


----------



## Drome00 (19. März 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> hehe..
> 
> ja ok..das hilft mir aber auch schonmal weiter...bin halt noob und hab keine ahnung wie sich son teil fährt. und da ich in die berge ziehe brauch ich was, was auch bergauf geht.



Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. März 2010)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt



Und wer es ehrt, der fährt


----------



## SabWufer (19. März 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Und wer es ehrt, der fährt



Und ich mach ja beides...

Ich lass das etz mal so im Raum stehen und wirken...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

Naja wenn du meinst


----------



## Ope (20. März 2010)

Oha, da will sich wirklich einer blamieren .....
Das ist Kindergarten *Ghost*, würde ich sofort wieder rausnehmen 
Da fahre ich mit Großmutters Klapprad runter.


----------



## ms06-rider (20. März 2010)

Hey Ope, wie gemein, ich wollt auch sehn wie er sich blamiert


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. März 2010)

sagt mal gibt es eig.. schon fahrberichte vom tues dh ich hab bisher nix gefunden 
danke ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (20. März 2010)

Seite 82 hab ich schonmal was längeres geschrieben und ich werd (dank Schnee -.-) erst Ende März bis Anfang April rum auch nochmal n bissi was schreiben und mit nem Video unterlegen  - aber im großen und ganzen stimmt s noch was ich damals geschrieben habe  (eher noch zufriedener  )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Hey Ope, wie gemein, ich wollt auch sehn wie er sich blamiert



Für ope nennt sich das nunmal blamiert, wenn man in einem gebiet wo es eh wenig gefälle gibt, sich bemüht etwas zu bauen was wenigstens leichten downhill charakter hat, es filmt, zusammenschneidet und hier her postet.


----------



## Ope (20. März 2010)

Vor allem wenn höher schneller weiter in der Signatur steht 

Nix gegen sebstgebaute Trails, dann aber mit richtigen Kickern etc. das hat mit dem Gefälle nix zu tun.
Video an sich war ja ganz nett.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

Achsoooo 
Sag doch gleich das du sprünge shen willst!
Haben wir zum Genüge hier bei uns


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

_*Habe nun endlich eine IG zu YT Industries eröffnet.
Diskusionen und Unsinn und Spaßiges gelaber nun bitte dort.

Tretet alle ein in die IG. 

Gruß vom Ghost
Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=472*_


----------



## fabextrem (20. März 2010)

hi leute es gibt aktuelle bilder vom yt in aktion
http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showgallery-cat-500-ppuser-11639.html
suchen bei downhillranger nach fabextrem.hab jetzt mal nur 5 von vielen hochgeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

@fabextrem
Könntest du mal dein gewicht postn und deine erfahrung ob der Hinterbau dir so passt? 

MfG


----------



## daveytrackels (20. März 2010)

can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. März 2010)

Explain what?


----------



## fabextrem (20. März 2010)

also mit ausrüstung wiege ich um die 73 kg.hinterbau ist für mich meinermeinung nach wunderbar so.feder für die boxxer hab ich ausgetauscht(jetzt fahr ich die gelbe die bis genau 73kg geht)
ich glaub das muss man einfach ausprobieren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. März 2010)

Thx


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (21. März 2010)

hat jemand von euch nach dem auspacken sofort die Gabel auf Ölstand und Gleitbuchsen kontroliert ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. März 2010)

Nää, die gabeln sind aus der neuesten Genaration


----------



## seb90 (21. März 2010)

frage:
sollte das sein wenn ich mir einen muddy mary in 2,5 draht dh-version bestelle, das er gefallten geliefert kommt?
denn die "superheros" von bikemailorder ham meinen draht reifen gefalltet....2 kleine kerben sind und der reifen is von den gegenüberliegneden seiten, d.h.: die draht seiten verlaufen nicht parallel sondern sind verzogen.


----------



## lehni. (21. März 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Nää, die gabeln sind aus der neuesten Genaration



Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben habe ich probleme mit der gabel. Habe Öl usw bestellt, hoffe ist am Montag da. Dann mach ich sie auf und berichte euch.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. März 2010)

@Seb: meine Falt muddys kamen gefaltet. aber Draht?? Ich denke nicht, dass das gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (21. März 2010)

ich werd sie mal anschreiben,...oder?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. März 2010)

seb90 schrieb:


> ich werd sie mal anschreiben,...oder?



wird wohl das beste sein. 
und informier dich vorher im Internet, damit sie dich dann nicht über den Tisch ziehen können.


----------



## -riot- (22. März 2010)

Der Tues Rahmen wiegt im übrigen exkl. Dämpfer 4,4kg.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (22. März 2010)

is das viel ? hab da keine relationen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. März 2010)

glaube schon, oder?


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2010)

ja geht so, der intense 951 wiegt z.B. 3,9kg ohne Dämpfer...
andere DH rahmen weiss ich nicht...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. März 2010)

Die Vorbesttellungen für die Nächste Lieferung (April) des Tues DH in Größe M und L ist schon wieder weg 

Nächste für M/L im juni.


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2010)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen, weist du wieviel tues bis jetzt schon verkauft wurden?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. März 2010)

Nöö

Könnte aber mal fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. März 2010)

tuEs.


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2010)

mach mir nähmlich langsam ein bischen sorgen das jedes 2te bike im park ein tues ist zumindest hier in Deutschland....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. März 2010)

ja, tuning!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. März 2010)

Ja, schwarze Boxxer


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. März 2010)

<-----------...mal dem *Ghost* mir dem Handballen den Hinterkopf antitscht.....

......Pfupp.......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. März 2010)

_*Aua!*_
..............Hei was soll das>?
..............Nicht so fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. März 2010)

..........." Pienzer ".............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. März 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ..........." Pienzer ".............




Ab ins Wohnzimmer!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. März 2010)

göttlich!


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (22. März 2010)

5.28kg wiegt das demo 8 aber glaub mit dämpfer


----------



## Karoshi (23. März 2010)

sooo.. nun bin ich gestern auch endlich mal mit dem Noton im Gelände unterwegs gewesen...

Bergauf ist es wirklich gut gefahren. Am Anfang kam es mir fast noch einfacher Bergauf vor wie mit meinem Norco Six.. am Ende relativierte sich dann aber dieses Gefühl.. bei einem etwas steilerem Stück ging mir dann doch ganz schön die Puste  wobei man fairer weise dazu sagen muss, dass die Ausdauer am Anfang des Jahres noch nicht sooo pralle ist  und darum das Ergebnis nicht ganz richtig sein kann!

Also das einzige was mich echt stört an dem Bike ist der Sattel.. er sieht zwar super aus, ist aber wirklich hart und unbequem.. zumindest für mein Unterteil!

Bergab hat es richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem Bike! Es war zwar noch nicht die steilste und längste Abfahrt... aber ich fand die Gabel hat wirklich schön gearbeitet und ich hab mich gleich richtig wohl auf dem Rad gefühlt


----------



## gigi (23. März 2010)

gibt es auch jemand der mal einen Fahrbericht vom "Play" schreiben kann? von diesem Rad hört man rein gar nichts.


----------



## seb90 (26. März 2010)

ich hab jz nachgefragt, sie meinten sie schicken auch die drahtreifen IMMER gefaltet. und bis jz hat es noch keine beschwerde gegeben.


----------



## UpDown (26. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich halte sehr viel von Bike-Mailorder, da sie zu mir bisher sehr freundlich und kulant waren.
Aber hier erzählen sie einfach Unsinn.
Drahtreifen soll man nicht falten! Ich würde diese Reifen nicht mehr fahren wollen.

Mach von deinem gesetzlichen Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch und schick die Reifen wieder zurück!

Ciao UpDown


----------



## Loddz (27. März 2010)

Kurzer Bericht von meinem Tues DH nach einigen Tagen Finale Ligure Freeride/Downhill Urlaub. Es hat abartig Spaß gemacht und bisher nichts bereuht! Ich fahre das Tues DH in M. Einizges "Tuning" war vorne der Conti Rain King. Sonst kenne ich keinen anderen Freerider/DHler.. Einziger Vergleich ist mein Canyon Nerve All Mountain

Ich bin froh, die dicken Schläuche drinnen gelassen zu haben. Das Gelände in Finale Ligure ist z.T. richtig steinig, wir hatten einige Platten. Aber zum Rest:

Der Hinterbau ist richtig sensibel bis zum Federwegsende, wird nicht unruhig (hängt vom Setup ab) und klebt eigentlich am Boden. Bei flachen Landungen mit Steinen kommt man schon sehr schnell an das Federwegsende aber wirklich durchgeschlagen ist mir der Vivid nur bei einem zu kurzen Sprung als das Hinterrad vor die Landung aufgekommen ist.

Die Boxxer ist unfassbar steif (wenn man eine 32er Talas gewohnt ist). Egal was kam, egal wie verbockt es war oder wie ruppig eine Rinne.. Das Bike hat dorthin gelenkt wohin ich es haben wollte - ausser der Reifen packt es nicht. Die Bremsen haben die steilsten Abfahrten ausgehalten und ich konnte in Steilstücken stehen bleiben, bei denen ich eigentlich schwer runter- bzw hochlaufen konnte. Meterhohe Drops aus Steilwänden waren sehr problemlos wegzustecken.

Sobald Bodenkontakt nach Sprüngen war, kam der Grip. Im verbockten S3 Gelände hatte ich immer alles unter Kontrolle. Bei hoher Geschwindigkeit wurde das ganze Bike nie nervös, man konnte sich voll und ganz auf den Trail konzentrieren. Aber in keiner einzigen Kurve hatte ich das Gefühl, die Doppelbrücke wäre ein Nachteil. Kicker und Drops fliegen sich super neutral - ich kann nicht sagen dass es Heck- noch Frontlastig fliegt.
Und trotz aller Stabilität ist es verspielt wenn man es will. Driften, durch enge Kurven surfen, hoppen, locker aktiv springen .. - alles kein Problem. 

Man gewöhnt sich schnell ans Rad und obwohl es einen langen Radstand hat (Größe M) fährt es sich super. Racen oder Spielen, wie man es gerade möchte.


----------



## seb90 (27. März 2010)

ja schon, das hab eh auch in erwägung gezogen, nur muss ich dann noch mal 5 drauflegen, weil der reifen nicht über 40 kommt, und die 40 sind bei denen so eine bescheuerte mindest grenze...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UpDown (27. März 2010)

Hallo Seb90,
schreibe eine Email an Schwalbe mit der Frage, ob man ihre Drahtreifen falten kann, ohne diese zu schädigen.
Mit dem schriftlichen Statement von Schwalbe wendest du dich dann an Bike-Mailorder mit der Aufforderung die Reifen zurückzunehmen und dir den gesamten Betrag inkl. Porto gutzuschreiben.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

@Loddz

Schöner Bericht 

Wie sind die Rain Kings?


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (27. März 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

Sprich mal richtig und nicht in so einer Behindertensprache!

Rain Kings = Continetal Rain King Reifen!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. März 2010)

Ach.........der Herr Prof. *Rommerz-Ghost*..............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

Ja, sorry aber was soll das?

so ein zeug... sry, lol, fail


----------



## El Duderino (27. März 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ja, sorry aber was soll das?
> 
> so ein zeug... sry, lol, fail





Btw. kann jemand mal Bilder vom Tues in Grösse L von der Seite machen?
Die auf der Homepage werden ja sicherlich Grösse M darstellen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


>



Ich halt nicht viel von so Abkürzungen 
Und vor allem ist der Inhalt des Postes sehr, ääääh, fragwürdig.


----------



## Loddz (27. März 2010)

Rain King sind der Wahnsinn! Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch keinen Reifen in einer weicheren Mischung als die Schwalbe Performance. Daher ist alles besser als diese 

Wird bei euch der Rahmen auch Gelb, an der Kontaktstelle von den Gummipolstern der Boxxer? Das ist echt blöd..
Nächste Überlegung ist, die Züge vom Tues am Unterrohr zu verlegen da der Hinterbau die Züge immer vorne durchschiebt und das am Rahmen sowie an der Boxxer reibt. Die Boxxer hat an 2 Stellen in den Standrohren und der oberen Brücke schon die Beschichtung verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (27. März 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ich halt nicht viel von so Abkürzungen
> Und vor allem ist der Inhalt des Postes sehr, ääääh, fragwürdig.



Der Post war schon grenzwertig in der Kombination, da stimm ich dir zu.

Es gibt aber noch wiederwärtigere Aktionen....z.B. sein Geschwafel klammheimlich editieren.

Ich bin in einer schlimmen Glaubenskrise, ich glaube ich kann kein Tues bestellen weils dann zu spät kommt.....schade das die Lieferzeiten so lang sind.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

Hmm, das ist wirklich blöd....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. März 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/federaldirtsundern
> 
> bitte mal anklicken



Warum sollte man sich sowas anschauen?
Ist ja noch schlimmer als meins.


----------



## Tribal84 (27. März 2010)

des lied ist älter als die leute die mitfahren  sehr witzig


----------



## Freeride Rules. (27. März 2010)

wow ihr springt ne treppe 
RESPEKT


----------



## lehni. (27. März 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> des lied ist älter als die leute die mitfahren  sehr witzig



 wohl wahr. 
aber jeder hat mal angefangen, nur haben wir davon keine videos ins netz gestellt... liegt aber vllt auch daran, dass es damals noch kein youtube gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (28. März 2010)

@ El Duderino  schau mal auf meine Seite zu den Bilder. Ich hab es in Größe L . Die Fotos sind aber nicht genau von der Seite gemacht.


----------



## Loddz (28. März 2010)

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich mit der Größe M bei 1,87 Körpergröße richtig zufrieden bin. Damit konnten wir super hochpedalieren und auf dem Downhill geht es (für ein eigentlich reines DH-Race Bike) wohl nicht verspielter. In L wäre es mir definitiv zu groß.


----------



## EraZeR (28. März 2010)

Hi,
weiß einer von den "Neukunden" die noch auf ihre Bikes warten vllt jemand schon was genaueres? Sprich, wann die Lieferung (an neuen Tues) bei YT ankommt  ( Ende März, das könnte ja schon fast soweit sein ?  ) Vllt wirds ja noch was mit nem "späten" OsterY(T)?
@Loddz: hochpedalieren geht einigermaßen von der Übersetzung und Gewicht etc?

Gruß EraZeR


----------



## Aluray (28. März 2010)

hi all
keine ahnung ob das hir schonmal gefragt wurde aber das play hat doch nur eine größe richtig? 
wie groß is na das dann weil ich bin zimlich klein heißt: 14Jahre; 1,60m, 50kg
würde mir das bike passen?

und da ich nochnich weis wann ich das geld habe und es vill erst an weinachten zusammen habe, wisst ihr wie viel das 2011 slopstyle kosten soll da das glaubich ne größere gabel haben soll und ich damit auch fr fahren will

P.s sorry das ich vom thema ablenke


----------



## fabextrem (28. März 2010)

hi leute
bedauerlicherweise muss ich von einer delle im rahmen berichten.nach einem wegrutscher im anlieger ist das schwarze schaumstoffteil an der boxxer gegen den rahmen gepresst worden und hat eine 3cm große delle hinterlassen.eigentlich dient das gummidings ja zum schutz,aber es scheint  zu hart zu sein,bzw der rahmen zu weich.....mist naja hoffe es bleibt bei einer delle


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (28. März 2010)

Bild ?


----------



## Loddz (28. März 2010)

@EraZeR: Ja pedalieren geht, das Ding ist sehr antriebsneutral. Die Übersetzung ist natürlich das größte Problem aber wenn man sich flache Anstiege raussucht und die steilen schiebt, läufts gut.

@fabextrem: Oh das ist blöd. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass die Schaumstoffteile eine Delle verursachen können. Andererseits, irgendwo muss die Kraft hin und das ist nunmal der einzige Kontaktpunkt wenn du dich abschmeißt und das Rad verdrehen will..

Schreib mal an YT, ich habe nämlich gesagt bekommen dass der Kontaktpunkt am Oberrohr nahezu garantiert, keine Probleme zu machen. Anders wäre es, wenn man das Schaumstoffteil runterschiebt und der Kontakt bei der Schweißnaht wäre.


----------



## fabextrem (28. März 2010)

ok ich schaumal was sich machen lässt


----------



## Aluray (29. März 2010)

Aluray schrieb:


> hi all
> keine ahnung ob das hir schonmal gefragt wurde aber das play hat doch nur eine größe richtig?
> wie groß is na das dann weil ich bin zimlich klein heißt: 14Jahre; 1,60m, 50kg
> würde mir das bike passen?
> ...




will nich aufdringlich sein  aber könntet ihr bitte mal beantworten weil hab gelesen das slopstyler immer kleiner ausfallen, aber wenn die nur eine größe machen dann soll die ja den meisten passen und da die meisten größer als 1.60m sind binn ich mir nich sicher ob es mir passt


----------



## Karoshi (29. März 2010)

Hi

also wenn du das Geld eh erst im Dezember zusammen hast, würde ich dann schauen was dann auf dem Markt ist.. Jetzt sich schlau machen und im Dezember den Produkten dann nachtrauern die du nicht mehr kaufen kannst macht doch kein Sinn!

Außerdem hast du gestern Abend erst deine Frage gestellt.. das dauert teilweise bischen bis jemand antwortet! Wobei mir deine Eigentliche Frage nicht so recht klar ist.. Wenn es dir um die Größe des Bikes geht schau doch einfach mal auf der yt-industies Seite vorbei. Da sehen zu jedem Bike die Größen!

...und vielleicht wächst du bis dahin ja auch noch bischen  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (29. März 2010)

jo danke^^

ne ich wollts wissen weil ich des geld vill schon im sommer zusammen bekomme kommt immer auf ferienarbeit an
und naja bin eben immer ein bischen ungeduldig

und kann man mit dem bike ez eigentlich fr fahren oder nur slopstyle und dirt?


----------



## lehni. (29. März 2010)

Hey Aluray,
von Weißenburg ist es doch max ne Stunde nach Forchheim. Du kannst dir die Räder also angucken und auch Probefahren. Wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat, ist das immer besser.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. März 2010)

@Aluray: was verstehst du denn unter Freeride?


----------



## Aluray (29. März 2010)

ah danke
is yt in forchheim?
ja under freeriden versteh ich halt die strecken wo im park unter fr eingeordnet sin wie zb die am geiskopf^^
aber danke für die antworten ez gings ja schnell^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. März 2010)

man kann auch mit nem Hollandrad Downhill fahren, aber angenehm?
würde für Freeride eher Noton oder Tues sagen.


----------



## Aluray (29. März 2010)

aber mit nem noton oder tues kann man nichmehr wirklich dirt fahren und das will ich auch noch und vill 4x
ich glaub ich geh wenn ich des geld hab mal probefahren
und danke für die hilfe an alle


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. März 2010)

wird das Beste sein!


----------



## X-R4y (29. März 2010)

Also ich bin letzte Saison mit dem alten Noton (2009), das ja eher ein slopstyler war, mehrere male die FR am goaßkopf gefahren... naja man kommt runter aber es macht KEINEN Spaß ^^ Wenn du nicht peinlich den Hang runterrutschen willst dann brauchst mindestens das 2010 Noton xD


----------



## Drome00 (29. März 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat das neue NOTOn doch den glechen Rahmen oder? und hammerschmidt wirkt sich eher gar nicht auf die bergabperformance aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (29. März 2010)

hmmm ich geh mal schaun weil ürgendwie gafällt mir des play besser als des tues weil ich die fr oder dh dinger so unflexibel finde und wie gesagt ich will auch dirt damit fahren.
aber ich geh einfach mal schaun wies mir gefällt^^ und erst mal muss des geld her hab erst 200euro^^


----------



## X-R4y (29. März 2010)

Ne ich hatte das 2009er Noton und mein Kumpel hat das 2010er Noton und der Rahmen ist komplett anders. Nur ganz grob das gleiche prinzip aber wirklich nicht zu vergleichen. Längere Federwege, dickere Rohre, andere Geo. Filigrane dirtsprünge sind mit dem 2010er nicht mehr zu machen, wenn man allerdings fette Sprünge raushaut, dann kann man natürlich schon trichsen xP... was natürlich alles vom Können abhängt.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (29. März 2010)

Hey,
kennt einer von euch ganz 
zufällig die Speichenlänge vom 
Noton 2009.
Und welche Felge würdet ihr 
vorziehen Mavic Ex 721 oder 729??
Danke


----------



## Badesjones (30. März 2010)

@lehni

Ist der Kettenstrebenschutz, wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen, eigentlich beim TuEs DH dabei?


----------



## seb90 (30. März 2010)

schwalbe hat geschrieben, solange keine folgeschäden entstehen, kann man sie ruhig falten.
hab dann noch mal nachgefragt was jz folgeschäden genau sind, ob das einfach ein knick im draht is oder erst wenn der draht raussschaut.
da wart ich noch auf die antwort....^^
wie ich da vernommen hab is die kettenführungsaufnahme eine ISCG 05
oder?


----------



## lehni. (30. März 2010)

Badesjones schrieb:


> @lehni
> 
> Ist der Kettenstrebenschutz, wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen, eigentlich beim TuEs DH dabei?



jau war dran. Besser ist an die obere Strebe auch noch einen zu machen, da schlägt die Kette auch manchmal ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (30. März 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kennt einer von euch ganz
> zufällig die Speichenlänge vom
> Noton 2009.
> ...



kleiner tipp: zollstock 
Ne, die Länge kann ich dir nich sagen, aber du kannst es ja ganz einfach nachmesse, oder einfacher: schreib ne email an YT, die helfen dir dabei sicher weiter


----------



## Newmi (30. März 2010)

@ Aluray

In was für einer Ghetto-Sprache schreibst Du eigentlich?? Das kann man ja nicht mit anschauen!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. März 2010)

Och, das geht doch noch


----------



## siggi985 (30. März 2010)

knuff, wird ja immer schlimmer hier ^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. März 2010)

<----- ´mal heftig mit dem Kopf nickt´.................


----------



## MTB Rider93 (30. März 2010)

Drome00 schrieb:


> kleiner tipp: zollstock
> Ne, die Länge kann ich dir nich sagen, aber du kannst es ja ganz einfach nachmesse, oder einfacher: schreib ne email an YT, die helfen dir dabei sicher weiter



Ja,also doof bin ich net....
aber messe ich vom Ende bis zum
Knick?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. März 2010)

...genau so...


----------



## Aluray (31. März 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ Aluray
> 
> In was für einer Ghetto-Sprache schreibst Du eigentlich?? Das kann man ja nicht mit anschauen!!



Franken-Ghetto


----------



## seb90 (2. April 2010)

is es jetzt iscg od oder eine iscg 05'er aufnahme, beim tues dh?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. April 2010)

Größenempfehlung für das Tues Downhill bei 181cm und Schrittlänge 82cm?
Das Tues als Zweitbike für Downhilleinsätze der Preis ist ja unschlagbar!!
Das Video auf der Homepage hat mich überzeugt

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (3. April 2010)

Hi Sushi,
wenn du es verspielter magst nehme das M ansonsten für mehr Laufruhe und racelastiger L, ich habe M bei 182 cm....


----------



## siggi985 (3. April 2010)

@seb90:  ist die iscg old aufnahme also nicht die 05er, hatte ich aber schonmal irgendwo hier geschrieben und kannst ja eigentlich auch am rahmen nachmessen ^^


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. April 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hi Sushi,
> wenn du es verspielter magst nehme das M ansonsten für mehr Laufruhe und racelastiger L, ich habe M bei 182 cm....



Danke für die schnelle Antwort nur kann ich das Bike leider nicht probefahren,bzw probesitzen....


----------



## smithi80 (3. April 2010)

ja so ging es mir auch, Forchheim ist recht weit weg von mir, aber bin mit M zufrieden konnte es leider nur noch nicht ausfahren da Todtnau leider noch ziemlich zugeschneit ist...


----------



## fabextrem (3. April 2010)

also ich war gestern in bad wildbad und das tues hat bis jetzt gehalten.
einiziges problem.ich war nicht der einzige mit dem tues.da waren noch 2 andere,der eine konnte nicht fahren(anfänger) der andere hat wie ich aus scham das yt logo überklebt...das sieht echt .....aus...blöd nur das viele kinder die in den foren nur mist schreiben den ruf von yt runterziehen.mein fahrbericht:das rad hat sich wacker geschlagen und ist in der luft,sowie auf dem boden bzw bei steinigem untergrund gut zu fahren,wie es sich für einen downhiller gehört.mehr gibts auch nicht zu schreiben,da es jeder selber fahren soll und sich eine eigene meinung bilden soll....


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

als würde es etwas nützen das Logo zu überkleben 
denkst du man erkennt das Rad nicht?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

ich finde, man sollte schon dazu stehen.


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

jo wenn man nicht dazu stehen kann sollte man es sich nicht kaufen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

ich zum Beispiel bin grad am individualisieren; tausche Teile aus.
Dann hast du auch ein Unikat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> einiziges problem.ich war nicht der einzige mit dem tues.da waren noch 2 andere,der eine konnte nicht fahren(anfänger) der andere hat wie ich aus scham das yt logo überklebt...das sieht echt .....aus..



Was seid ihr für Weicheier??? Könnt ihr nicht zu dem Rad stehen was ihr fahrt?
Das tut schon weh ...................


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. April 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> also ich war gestern in bad wildbad und das tues hat bis jetzt gehalten.
> einiziges problem.ich war nicht der einzige mit dem tues.da waren noch 2 andere,der eine konnte nicht fahren(anfänger) der andere hat wie ich aus scham das yt logo überklebt...das sieht echt .....aus...blöd nur das viele kinder die in den foren nur mist schreiben den ruf von yt runterziehen.mein fahrbericht:das rad hat sich wacker geschlagen und ist in der luft,sowie auf dem boden bzw bei steinigem untergrund gut zu fahren,wie es sich für einen downhiller gehört.mehr gibts auch nicht zu schreiben,da es jeder selber fahren soll und sich eine eigene meinung bilden soll....



WAS SOLL DER BLÖDSINN????  ich vermute eher, dass der andere die Logos wegen eines Sponsorvertrags abgeklebt hatte. Ich fahr seit 20 Jahren MTB aber auf so eine idee bin ich noch nie gekommen  

By the way: Ich find die YTs ganz schön, ob sie halten wird sich zeigen, seit froh dass es günstige räder gibt... so können auch junge bzw. finaz. nicht so gut aufgestellte leute biken.


----------



## smithi80 (3. April 2010)

da muss ich ope recht geben...war ja schon fast vorrauszusehen das man die bikes  im Park öfters antrifft...


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. April 2010)

ich komme ja auch nicht auf die idee mein demo 8.1 umzulackieren, da ich es in Wildbad noch 2mal gesehen hab. Fahrt lieber als Euch über solche Sachen Gedanken zu machen. Ich hab mehr Respekt vor Dir wenn Du mich mit deinem YT auf der Strecke abzockst, als dass ich ein Rohr bekomme weil Du einen Nobelhobel in die Bahn schiebst...


----------



## fabextrem (3. April 2010)

es geht nicht darum.sondern mehr um das gefühl,etwas besonderes zu fahren.wenn ich dann so manchen kommentar lese,wird mir einiges klar.wie gesagt das ist meine meinung/fahrbericht.mir war klar das ein paar leute wieder maulen werden,schließlich ist kritik am eigenen rad ja nie erwünscht.das mit dem überkleben ist nicht sponsorenbedingt,wie ich auf nachfrage erfahren habe,sonder weil das logo für ihn den ansich schönen rahmen kaputtmacht.es passt einfach nicht dazu,da kann man fragen wen man will.aber heh regt euch ruhig auf und macht viele bilder mit eurem rad im bett oder an der wand im badezimmer,das passt schon


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

wenn du was besonderes fahren willst, kauf kein Komplettrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (3. April 2010)

also ich hab schon einige selbstaufbauten gefahren: GT Zaskar, lts, Extreme Punisher, 3 Fusions, Transition Vagrant.... Ich muß sagen, da gibt es immer irgendwelche probleme..., meist halten die edelrahmen nicht so lang wie die großserien, Da sich die "edlen" hersteller kein Testlabor, bzw. prototypen leisten, da ist der kunde testfahrer und hat den ärger...


----------



## fabextrem (3. April 2010)

warum kauft man wohl das yt?wegen den parts!die teile sind alle top.der rahmen is halt was neues
der rahmen hat nei mir z.b. schon dellen kratzer so wie es sich gehört und macht noch diese saison mit.ich fahre ihn bis er am ende is,dann gibtsn trek,spezi,inteste,halt was mit substanz X:=dann isses was besonderes.


----------



## Ani (3. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht noch jemand ein Problem mit der KeFü der Hammerschmidt beim Noton. Bei mir schleift die Kette auf den beiden größten Ritzeln deutlich an der Führung. Ich hatte versucht die KeFü etwas zu vestellen, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Was könnte man tun?

Gruß
Ani


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> halt was mit substanz besonderes.




und wie fährst du deine Räder?
Bei mir halten die Rahmen normalerweise länger als eine Saison...


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> und wie fährst du deine Räder?
> Bei mir halten die Rahmen normalerweise länger als eine Saison...


ganz einfach, ab nach Wildbad und ins Steinfeldchen springen bzw Rad werfen damit der Rahmen kaputt geht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ganz einfach, ab nach Wildbad und ins Steinfeldchen springen bzw Rad werfen damit der Rahmen kaputt geht



aah. achso. dann mach ich das immer falsch!
So bekommt man also auch diese schönen "dellen und kratzer" hin.
Das erklärt einiges. Werde ich nächstes WE in Wildbad auch mal probieren.


----------



## -TS- (3. April 2010)

Ja das schleifen bei der Kefü hab ich bei mir auch! Das Problem löst sich aber mit der Zeit von selbst bei mir schleift es mitlerweile nur noch bei einem Ritzel mußt nur genug fahren. Oder schraubst die Kefü ab und Feilst sie passend.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

mal was anderes:
kann mir mal bitte jemand nen guten, flachen, leichten Sattel fürs Tues empfehlen?
Sollte schwarz sein, also wie der WTB, der grade dran ist und man sollte auch mal länger draufsitzen können.
Ach und zuviel sollte er auch nicht kosten 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

Tipp, sieh in den Bikemarkt
da bekommst du relativ günstig alle möglichen Sättel


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

hab ich schon, nur auf den Fotos sieht man so schlecht, ob sie auch richtig flach sind.
Sowas wie der SLR in günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> hab ich schon, nur auf den Fotos sieht man so schlecht, ob sie auch richtig flach sind.
> Sowas wie der SLR in günstig



Selle Italia Filante Classic .....

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&ELP_PSK=4bb78034f21d0&param=&submethod=image

*~175g 29,95*


----------



## smithi80 (3. April 2010)

hi treter, 
ich habe den sattel auf meinem tues ist recht bequem und past zum bike...
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/saettel/syncros-sattel-fr-schwarzweiss/13749.html?c=18


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bontrager Rhythm?


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

Du wolltest einen schlanken, günstigen, leichten Sattel ...................
Da kommt nur der *Filante Classic* in Frage .....


----------



## ms06-rider (3. April 2010)

Find ich schon irgendwie lächerlich des Logo abzukleben  aber na gut was solls. Ich bin das Rad auch gestern in Wildbad gefahren und habe stolz das Logo präsentiert  Und die Ressonanz ging mehr in Richtung: "ach ******* warum gabs des net als ich meins gekauft hab" bzw. "Für den Preis? Obergeil"  Geschlagen hat sich s auch echt gut. Bin absolut zufrieden, nur muss ich mich noch ans tiefe Tretlager gewöhnen, hab bei ner n bissi vermasselten Landung von der Kante mal die E13 in den Boden gedrückt , aber die Rohrzange hat sie heute wieder zurück gebogen.

@Fabextreme: Lern gucken, es waren 3 andere mit nem Tues da, ich war auch noch da 
@Alle Oberindividualisten: Kauft euch das Tues net, s wird häufig im Park zu sehen sein, vielleicht läufts sogar dem Demo den Rang ab


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> vielleicht läufts sogar dem Demo den Rang ab



denke auch! aber was solls.
Um nochmal zurück zum Sattel zu kommen: danke Ope, aber der sagt mir optisch nicht zu, dann eher die teureren Modelle.


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> denke auch! aber was solls.
> Um nochmal zurück zum Sattel zu kommen: danke Ope, aber der sagt mir optisch nicht zu, dann eher die teureren Modelle.




Ist fast baugleich mit dem SLR ................


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (3. April 2010)

dacht ich mir auch und sitzen tut man auch drauf ...


----------



## fabextrem (3. April 2010)

ms06-rider demnach solltest du den yt fahrer mit dem abgeklebtem logo gesehen haben^^auserdem geht es ja nicht um das logo.wenn jemand ein eigenes logo anstelle des yt logos nimmt,ist das ja nicht schlimm.fakt is,das logo passt einfach ned zum aufwendig gestaltetem rahmen.die parts sind top,da kann man nix sagen und du hast recht,gestern hab ich auch nur gutes gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

liegt nicht an der Form, die gefällt.
aber der Bezug....


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> liegt nicht an der Form, die gefällt.
> aber der Bezug....



Der ist einfach schwarz, die silbernen Gummilinien kann man einfach abziehen.


----------



## seb90 (3. April 2010)

ich bin am überlegen ob der:
http://www4.hibike.de/?sessionID=D0...D=&productID=988498cbe3211011017a1f5d3a98cc9c
oder den den ich schon auf meinem anderen bike fahre:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/saettel/bbb-sattel-compdesign-bsd-09/9128.html
!?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. April 2010)

Der Classic ist bei hibike auverkauft, also wirds wohl nichts mit selber anschaun...
Der Genuine Gel ist ab Lager.
mal schaun, wie meine Finanzen stehen.

PS: was ist mit ihm hier? http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=e5b63526e31e903b46ad8565875685da


----------



## X-R4y (3. April 2010)

Hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Was gefällt einem nicht an dem yT Logo? Ich finds schick und nicht so dominierend wie bei Specialized zb.


----------



## smithi80 (4. April 2010)

das grüne yt finde ich minimal störend, in schwarz weiss fände ich es ein bisschen besser aber ansonsten ist es  cool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (5. April 2010)

warum macht ihr das zeichen nich einfach rot, rot passt zu den bremsen?

jetzt mal ehrlich warum macht ihr euch über das zeichen sorgen bei dem momentanen wetterstand isses sowieso unter ner dicken dreckschicht verborgen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. April 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich warum macht ihr euch über das zeichen sorgen bei dem momentanen wetterstand isses sowieso unter ner dicken dreckschicht verborgen


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2010)

solange das bike funzt ist mir scheiß egal wie das logo aussieht ^^ das grüne hat auch iwas weils ausm bike raussticht denke in schwarz würde es nicht besser aussehen.... und zum thema überkleben sag ich erst recht nichts


----------



## X-R4y (5. April 2010)

Ja genau so seh ich das auch. Überkleben ist echt affig^^


----------



## ms06-rider (6. April 2010)

Wie wärs eigentlich mit nem "YT in Action"-Thread? Will noch keinen aufmachen, hab keine Bilder, aber bekomm vermutlich bald welche . zummindest n paar wenige . Vielleicht sieht sich ja wer berufen  (*hust* Ghost *hust* )


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. April 2010)

Wo is´n der " Sack " eigentlich ???


----------



## EagleEye (6. April 2010)

Urlaub im Allgäu hab ich mal vor paar Tagen gehört


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. April 2010)

Ah ja, ist in der Ferien Wohnung..........na dann.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. April 2010)

hatte die Idee von ms-06 auch schon.
Also wer schon Bilder hat, darf gern einen aufmachen!


----------



## ms06-rider (7. April 2010)

Hey Pedalentreter?, haste ne gute Kamera? Wolltest doch am Wochenende nach Wiba kommen?! Dann bringste die Kamera mit, mach mer n paar gute bilder und dann den Thread auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. April 2010)

ne sorry. ne gute Kamera hab ich nicht.
Du?


----------



## ms06-rider (7. April 2010)

Würd ich fragen wenn ich eine hätte? ^^ Naja was soll s


----------



## twixter1987 (7. April 2010)

Hab heut mit Young Talent telefoniert und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass die 2te Lieferung Tues DH ab kommenden Montag ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## seb90 (7. April 2010)

ja ich auch und da haben sie gemeint:
sie schrauben schon fleißig an den bikes, auf ein paar teile warten sie aber noch...sie werden aber den april halten können

aber wenn das so is das schon am mo die ersten rausgehen, seeeeehhhhr gut^^
freu mich


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. April 2010)

okay. dann eben nicht.


----------



## Jussi (8. April 2010)

Ja schon jemand ne e-Mail bekommen wann er sein Bike bekommt?


----------



## 9Toad1 (8. April 2010)

passt zwar nicht ganz hier zum thema aber schaut mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/28414 in mein neues album rein. nächste woche gehts mim noton ab!


----------



## Killerkekz (8. April 2010)

wo ist das?


----------



## 9Toad1 (8. April 2010)

nähe Eggenfelden(Niederbayern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (8. April 2010)

mtb rider und schildkröte, is das mit dem zollstock euer ernst?

wie willst du eine komplette speiche messen, von der im eingebauten zustand "x" mm im nippel verschwinden?

warum willst du speichen messen und fragst im nächsten satz nach felgen?

du weißt schon, dass du im schlimmsten fall für jede naben / felgen kombination eine andre speichenlänge brauchst... ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. April 2010)

@ Pedalentreter u. Ms06 Rider

Wo soll der YT Action Thread hin?
In die Ig?

Njaa hier ist schon mal ein kleines


----------



## ms06-rider (8. April 2010)

Neee ^^, nen ganz normalen öffentlichen, so wie eben von Nicolai und co.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. April 2010)

Also Herrsteller thread? 

Oder einfach in die Galerie?


----------



## fabextrem (9. April 2010)

neues thread dann bitte nen link 
hier is das erste serienbild vom tues !quali is hier leider ned so top...in groß isses schöner
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/612056


----------



## ms06-rider (9. April 2010)

Machs net so komplex ^^. Einfach n Thread wie der hier nur dass es n Galerie Thread is wo man sein YT in action zeigen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. April 2010)

"der hier" ist ein News Thread da gehts nicht Rein.

Ich machs jetzt einfach in die Galerie


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455466

Hier ist der Action Thread


----------



## pedalentreter22 (11. April 2010)

weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt; war dieses WE in Wildbad und das einzige, andere YT war ein Noton.
Und auch wenn... es gibt trotzdem noch mehr Solids, Specializeds, Rockys und co.
Also von wegen Massenware.


----------



## ms06-rider (11. April 2010)

Ich wär ja auch da gewesen, aber ich hab mir am Freitag den Daumen putt gemacht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (11. April 2010)

mein Beileid 
aber heut war so dichter Schneefall...


----------



## SabWufer (11. April 2010)

Hi, das war heute mein erster Park-Besuch...
Das Wetter war aber schon abgefahren  Brille wischen, Finger auftauen und so weiter
- der andere mitn Noton-


----------



## pedalentreter22 (11. April 2010)

Grützle! 
ja, das Wetter war übel.


----------



## TEAM ST (12. April 2010)

hey leute,

habe mich jetzt entlich für ein neues bike entschieden, bzw. für eine Marke.
YT soll es werden, wegen dem geilen Preis/Leistungs-Verhältins 

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob Noton oder Tues ?
Das Tues finde ich mit der 180er Totem und dem Design einfach nur ultra geil.

Problem ist aber, dass ich ca. 6 km zu meinem homespoat habe und dort den Anstieg auf jeden Fall immer auf dem Bike meistern möchte !
Der Anstieg ist schon teilweise richtig steil, sodass ich bei meinem All-Mountain Cube, immer in dem 1-3 Gang gefahren bin.

Jetzt die Frage, ob das mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer und der 1. Kettenstrebe im Tues auch geht, oder ich aus diesem Grund das Noton holen soll ?

Das Bike ist halt, nicht nur für den Bikepark, sondern auch für den Homespoat in den heimischen Wäldern. Habe keine Angst, vor 17 oder 19 KG, die Puste dafür kommt schon von ganz alleine. Aber die Stahlfeder und das "nur" eine Kettenblatt machen mir Angst.

Könnte man auch auf 2 Kettenblättern erweitern ? Oder ist und bleibt das Hauptproblem der Stahlfederdämpfer ? Ich hatte nämlich mal im Laden die Trek DH modelle probegefahren und da ging bei jedem Model der Stahlfederdämpfer bei jedem Tritt ordentlich in die Kniee !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. April 2010)

Das Tues ist ziemlich Antriebsneutral.
Allerdings wirst du mit einem kettenblatt nicht soo viel spaß bergauf haben.

Für bergab ist das rad einfach nur Klasse. Super sensibler Hinterbau


----------



## TEAM ST (12. April 2010)

heißt es wippt hinten und vorne gar nicht stark mit ?
kann man denn auf 2 kettenblätter umbauen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (12. April 2010)

ja genau....also relatiev wackel frei
wegen umbau: natürlich kannst du auch 2 kettenblätter montieren, nur ist dann die frage wieder, schaltbare kettenführung ja/nein, oder überhauptkeine ja/nein,....das musst du für dich entscheiden
ich weiß nicht wies beim noton is aber fürs tues wartest bis in juni.(wennst pech hast noch länger)
beim noton hast halt die hammerschmidt!
ich möcht dich jz hir nicht beeinflussen und ich weiß auch nicht in welche richtung dein fahrstil sich in zukunft bewegt? (enduro, fr, dh)?
aber da du ja schon ein am/enduro bike hast würd ich eine klasse aufstocken. (nur meine meinung)

ps: wegen dem ganzen überpick dings, zählt es auch zu überpicken wenn ich zb das grün im logo mit einer folie schwarz mach?...is mir grad eingefallen...oder is das dann auch verpöhnt?^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. April 2010)

Nein, der Hinbterbau ist wirklich ziemlich Neutral.
Für bergauf macht man ein paar klicks der LS Druckstufe rein, dann wippt gar nichts mehr. Bei der Boxxer hält es sicht mit dem wippen auch ziemlich in Grenzen.

Der rahmen ist Hammerschmidt ready, was ich dir, wenn du das geld hast, eher empfehlen würde als 2 fach KB.


----------



## TEAM ST (12. April 2010)

danke für die Antworten !
Das allmountain bike ist leider schon verkauft. Brauche auch keins mehr.
Mein Stil geht immer mehr in Richtung Trail/Freeride...
Tendiere auch zum Tues, wenn es umbaubar ist und nix mitwippt, aber möchte nicht den ganzen Sommer auf ein Bike warten ?!

So ein mist


----------



## Loddz (12. April 2010)

Das Tues ist wirklich sehr antriebsneutral, gerade wenn man die 5sekunden zeit nimmt und die lowspeed druckstufe reindreht, dann macht es sogar im Wiegetritt überhaupt nichts aus. 

Das größte "Problem" ist wirklich nur das Kettenblatt, sonst nichts. Es ist nunmal ein DH Bike, da gehört kein 22er Kettenblatt drauf - aber jeder kann es natürlich dazukaufen.

Da musst du dich aber wie oben gesagt entscheiden, ob du eine KeFü haben willst oder nicht.

Bestell doch dein Tues bei YT und warte mit der Überweisung. Mit etwas Glück ist es früher da (ich hätte auch bis April warten müssen, es kam aber schon im Februar..womöglich hat jemand die Bestellung storniert)


----------



## Killerkekz (12. April 2010)

eine frage ab wann ist die druckstufe "highspees" und ab wann lowspeed


----------



## Loddz (12. April 2010)

Lowspeed ist Pedalieren, Gewichtsverlagerung, Kompressionen (im Anlieger oder in langen weichen Bodenwellen), Anbremsen (ausser vllt bei Vollbremsungen)

Highspeed sind eckige Hindernisse, plötzliche schnelle Schläge ...vorraussetzung meistens eine hohe Geschwindigkeit in der Abfahrt.. also kein Trail im Schritttempo runterjuckeln


----------



## Killerkekz (12. April 2010)

also ne wurzelpassage mit speed oder ein sprung wären dann high speed oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. April 2010)

Genau.
Warum fragst du das hier, du hast doch noch garkein Tues


----------



## X-R4y (12. April 2010)

Also ein Freund von mir fährt das Noton, und zwar so das ich mit meinem Tues DH nicht hinterher komme xD ( hat natürlich alles was mit Können zu tun ) 
Also wenn du ein leichtes Freeridebike, mit dem man sogar mal bequem rauffahren und tricksen kann, dann nimms Noton ( der besaget Kumpel fährt mit seinem Noton problem los 4 m Drops ). Wenn du hingegen zu groß oder zu ungeschickt fürs tricksen bist ( wie ich ^^) und außerdem viel Spaß an Geschwindigkeit hast, dann würd ich dir natürlich das Tues empfehlen...wobei uphill geht mit meinem gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. April 2010)

Doch , mit dicken Schenkeln geht das


----------



## Loddz (12. April 2010)

Die Naben sind selbst entwickelt und sehen super aus. Glaube nicht, dass dort etwas kaputtgehen sollte und selbst wenn .. dann wäre das schneller ausgetauscht als wenn dir irgendeine Mavic zerbricht.

Die Rahmen sind top verarbeitet. Da merkst du keinen Unterschied zu anderen Rahmen. Ich war 2 Stunden bei YT und habe mit dem Entwickler gequatscht. Ich denke, der versteht sein Handwerk wirklich und weiß was er macht. Ganz abgesehen davon ist der Service echt super. Man kann eben direkt mit den Leuten reden wenn man will und wird nicht vorher von einer Hotline abgefangen.

Bei mir ist noch alles ganz.


----------



## TEAM ST (12. April 2010)

X-R4y schrieb:


> Also ein Freund von mir fährt das Noton, und zwar so das ich mit meinem Tues DH nicht hinterher komme xD ( hat natürlich alles was mit Können zu tun )
> Also wenn du ein leichtes Freeridebike, mit dem man sogar mal bequem rauffahren und tricksen kann, dann nimms Noton ( der besaget Kumpel fährt mit seinem Noton problem los 4 m Drops ). Wenn du hingegen zu groß oder zu ungeschickt fürs tricksen bist ( wie ich ^^) und außerdem viel Spaß an Geschwindigkeit hast, dann würd ich dir natürlich das Tues empfehlen...wobei uphill geht mit meinem gar nicht.



oh, ich glaube du könntest mir viel weiterhelfen.
wieso kommst du nicht hinterher ? schwankt dir Boxxer gabel so sehr, beim treten, oder ist deine ausdauer um einiges schlechter ?
falls deine ausdauer oder "kampfeswillen" ebenbürtig mit der deines kumpels ist, spricht das natürlich klar fürs noton.

wie wäre es denn, wenn du noton und er tues fahren würde ? würdest du dann klar davon fahren ?

bist du das noton schon mal bergab gefahren und kannst sagen, dass es fast genau so viel spaß macht ?
bei mir gehts grad um die frage, ob Tues Freerid (180er Totem) oder doch lieber das Noton ?

Einen ausführlicheren vergleich fände ich echt klasse


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. April 2010)

Also ich fahre noch das Noton von 2009 und muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt 
noch überall mit ordentlich Speed runtergekommen bin. Meiner mittlerweile
fast 1 jähriger Noton Test Erfahrung nach, ist es ein absoluter Allrounder.
Das neue hat ja sogar noch 10mm mehr Federweg! Wenn du also lieber in der
Luft als auf dem Boden unterwegs bist, rate ich dir zum Noton.
Wobei das Tues natürlich auch geil ist


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (13. April 2010)

das würde mich am Noton stören 



user_1024 schrieb:


> Für die Sitzstrebe habe ich mir folgendes ausgedacht:


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. April 2010)

Sieht das bei allen neuen Notons so aus? 
Ist ja kaum zu glauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (13. April 2010)

user_1024 schrieb:


> Die Kette läuft mit einem Abstand von nullkommanix an der Sitzstrebe vorbei, wenn man auf dem kleinen Ritzel ist.



das Bild hatte ich gesucht


----------



## Grold80 (13. April 2010)

Moje,
die Ketteproblematik taucht definitiv nicht bei allen Notons auf 
(bis auf user_1024, der wohl einen der ersten ausgelieferten Notons bekommen hatte, habe ich noch von keinem anderen Fall gelesen/gehört).
Bei meinem habe ich noch ca. 5mm Luft und nach über 500km sehen die Streben immer noch wie frisch aus dem Karton aus.
Ich würde schätzen, dass dieses "Problem" nicht mehr besteht.
Meine Empfehlung lautet daher "bedenkelos zugreifen"^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. April 2010)

mein Tues Fr hält auch noch...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. April 2010)

Meins auf jeden fall auch


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2010)

@Team St:
Das meinte er so nicht. Er meinte dass man mit dem Noton auch ordentlich schnell fahren kann wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Bin zwar das Noton noch nicht gefahren aber denke ich kann die Bikes auch so ganz gut vergleichen.  Das Tues ist wenn s ruppig bergab geht definitiv im Vorteil, weil mehr Federweg, steifer etc. Also wird das Tues da auch merkbar schneller sein (bei gleichem Fahrer). Bei flacheren Wegen, Singeltrails die nicht so verblockt sind udn ähnlichem ist das Noton im Vorteil, da es leichter zu beschleunigen ist. Insgesamt wird das Tues mehr verzeihen, aber auch "panzerartiger" bergab gehen, etwas weniger verspielt sein, dafür aber auf verblockten Trails auch schneller. Bei Sprüngen ist das Noton im Vorteil, zummindest fürs Tricksen, für dicke Drops das Tues. Allerdings kann man wie X-R4y sagt eben auch mim Noton ziemlich abgehn, 4m Drops mitnehmen (wenn man s kann) und so schnell nen Downhill runter glühen dass du selbst mim Sam Hill - Demo das nachsehen hast  Ist eben nicht nur rein das Bike sondern auch der Fahrer. Also mehr Richtung Freeride -> eher Noton, mehr Richtung Downhill -> eher Tues (auch in der Fr Version weit Dh lastiger als das Noton)
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, aber vielleich kann X-R4y meine Aussagen ja auch noch bestätigen


----------



## seb90 (13. April 2010)

aja...gibts scho neuigkeiten wegen april lieferung?


----------



## TEAM ST (13. April 2010)

@ms06-rider
vielen dank für deinen bericht, jetzt versteh ich es ! Top, danke !!!! So ausführliche Antworten wie deine wünsche ich mir immer, denn gerade diese helfen mir sehr !

hat hier einer ein neues YT Tues Freeride abzugeben ? Lieferzeit ist nämlich Anfang/Mitte Juni.
Falls nicht, hol ich mir das Noton !


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. April 2010)

ich würde die Bikewahl nicht vom Liefertermin abhängig machen.


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2010)

Schön wenn meine Antworten helfen konnten - hab grad eben n "Anschiss" bekommen sie seien zu lang  ; allerdings hat Pedalentreter recht - keinesfalls Bikewahl bei diesen doch recht unterschiedlichen Bikes vom Liefertermin abhängig machen.


----------



## X-R4y (13. April 2010)

Also jetz meld ich mich nochmal zu Wort ^^. Ja was da ms06 rider sagt ist richtig und so hab ich das auch gemeint. Mein Kumpel fährt seit 5 Jahren Freeride DH und Dirt... ich hingegen bin da einvölliger Anfänger dagegen. Also wenn du gut bist dann kannst du auf dem Noton einen DHler auf einer verblockten Strecke wegschnupfen, aber leichter ist das natürlich mit dem Tues. Ist allles eine Sache des Könnens. Wenn du hingegen eher Sprung und Trick lastiger fährst dann ist das Noton leichter zu bewegen und somit pracktischer. 
Was uphill angeht.. ich bin nicht der, der sich gern quält, deshalb schieb ich mein Tues rauf xD Mit dem Noton ist das natürlich entschieden einfacher. 
Selbst bin ich das Noton noch nicht ausreichend gefahren, dass ich sagen kann ob ich genau so schnell die Dh Strecke unten wär als mit dem Tues. Glaube aber nicht^^ , weil wie ms06-rider ja schon sagt , es verzeiht mehr. 
Also schau dir vorallem an 'was will ich fahren'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. April 2010)

na denn können wir dich ja bald im tues club willkommen heißen.


----------



## X-R4y (13. April 2010)

Tu es!!


----------



## ubidubi (13. April 2010)

Habe gestern mit yt telefoniert und der gute Herr H.
hat mir erzählt das die Aprillieferung darunter auch 
mein schon im Januar bezahltes Tues DH ca.2-3 Wochen
später kommt.grrrrrr!"§$!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. April 2010)

okay. das ist echt ärgerlich.
Welche Entschuldigung?


----------



## ubidubi (13. April 2010)

Er sprach von Teilen die sie erst am Montag geliefert bekommen
haben (Schätzungsweise die Rahmen). 
Die bauen jetzt übrigens 300 Stück zusammen!
Ich glaub mit drei Monteuren ,Bernd usw.Hoffentlich
machen die ordentlich Überstunden.

Frage: Ist die Farbe der Boxxer eigentlich Glückssache oder wie?
(Ich weiss garnicht welche ich besser finde)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. April 2010)

ubidubi schrieb:


> Er sprach von Teilen die sie erst am Montag geliefert bekommen
> haben (Schätzungsweise die Rahmen).
> Die bauen jetzt übrigens 300 Stück zusammen!
> Ich glaub mit drei Monteuren ,Bernd usw.Hoffentlich
> ...



oder die Gabeln, hatte ich.
Ich denke, die Boxxer ist normal weiß aber Rommerz hat so ne Specialedition bekommen.
(Extrawurscht)


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2010)

Immer weiÃ, Rommerzghost hat ne Extrawurst bekommen...wollte halt was individuelles 
Zum Thema schon im Januar bezahlt: Net so schlau - s gibt ja auch Nachname, kostet 4 â¬ mehr, allerdings bekommst du auf der Bank fÃ¼r deine Kohle Zinsen, bei 3 Monaten 3% Zinsen und 2100â¬ ca.16â¬ -> Du hast bisher schon 12 â¬ verschenkt , es sei denn du warst dadurch zwischenzeitlich in der Miese, dann isses deutlich mehr  
Grund soll eine verzÃ¶gerte Lieferung von Taiwan sein... is schon sehr Ã¤rgerlich wenn man drauf wartet.


----------



## ubidubi (13. April 2010)

So.so

Mal was anderes n Kumpel hat seit zwei Wochen das Play welches 
von mir Bestellt wurde und dann 20min. später geliefert 
wurde,zumindest Gefühlte 20 min. grrrr!§$§! 
Na ja ,bei ihm macht jedenfalls die eine Pedale (Wellgo die Gleiche wie beim
Tues schon geräusche klappern Kratzen und so kugellager halt).

Meine grünen 5050XX die an mein Tues kommen liegen übrigens schon seit 5 Wochen hier rum grrr!"§!


----------



## ubidubi (13. April 2010)

Vielleicht bekommen die Besteller die schon bezahlt haben
ihr Bike früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2010)

Nope daran liegts net. Ist ganz einfach: Play steht auf Lager und vermutlich von der ersten Lieferung noch (=schon im Karton) rum, Bestellung kommt, Versanduafkleber drauf und s is in n paar Tagen bei dir. Das Tues war die erste Lieferung schon länger ausverkauft, bei der zweiten gibts nun halt Lieferverzögerungen was die Rahmen angeht -> Du musst warten. Dann kommt so ne Lieferung auf einen Schlag (Schiff und so  ) und die können sich natürlich auch net 100 Monteure leisten -> du musst noch n ticken länger warten.  Einfaches Prinzip.
Achja Ich hab per Nachname bestellt und hatte mein Bike schon (nen Tag oder n paar Stunden) als hier die ersten Comments kamen "meins ist schon da" - kann aber auch dran liegen dass die alle direkt aufbaun und fahren gegangen sind


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (14. April 2010)

die Mail hab ich bekommen und laut YT wird nach Reihnfolge wann wer bestellt hat aufgebaut
also wenn du am 17.3. bestellt hast und ein andere am 18.3. wird erst deins fertig gemacht


> Hallo lieber Kunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardcorehaude (14. April 2010)

auch wenn die chancen eher schlecht stehen -> will zufällig jemand sein play bike oder rahmen verkaufen?


----------



## TEAM ST (14. April 2010)

wie groß sind die Noton-Fahrer hier ?

Ich habe Angst, dass mir das Bike für Touren zu klein ist, da ich 186 Meter groß bin.

Wie groß seit ihr und welche größe fahrt ihr ?

Ein Canyon Torque in L  hat im vergleich ein Sitzrohr von 490mm das Noton nur 430 mm in L 
Das Canyon Torque in M von meinem Kumpel mit 440mm Sitzrohr ist mir etwas zu klein fürchte ich. 

Kann man das so überhaupt vergleichen ?


----------



## ubidubi (14. April 2010)

Hab heute ne Mail von YT bekommen.
Mein Tues DH wurde verschickt!

Freu!


----------



## bonefacker (14. April 2010)

He ubidubi: 
Wann hast du dein Tues bestellt? dann kann ich grob abschätzen wann meins soweit ist.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twixter1987 (15. April 2010)

Ich hol mein Tues DH L auch kommenden Mittwoch ab. Freu


----------



## Badesjones (15. April 2010)

Schließe mich da bonefacker an. Wäre cool wenn die die besccheid bekommen haben mal sagen könnten wann sie bestellt haben und evtl welche Bestellnummer sie haben.


----------



## ubidubi (15. April 2010)

Meine Bestellung ist vom 21.01.2010  20er Bestellnummer


----------



## Karoshi (15. April 2010)

Hi Team ST 
ich bin 180cm groß und habe mir die L Version des Noton bestellt. Das passt ganz gut!

Also es ist nicht ganz so wendig(bzw. etwas länger) vom Gefühl her wie mein norco six, aber bergauf fahr ich glaube ich besser!

Downhill komme ich mir irgendwie immer noch nicht so sicher vor wie auf meinem alten Rad. Aber ich glaube das liegt 1. noch am Anfang der Saison und 2. daran, dass ich mich noch an die neuen Bremsen Federelemente gewöhnen muss. Ein neue Rad reagiert ja einfach anders und ich denke das braucht einfach Zeit.. wie halt bei einem neuen Auto (Kublung / Gas / Bremse)

In meinem Album sind ein paar Bilder vom Noton L falls du es dir mal anschauen willst...


----------



## TEAM ST (15. April 2010)

Karoshi schrieb:


> Hi Team ST
> ich bin 180cm groß und habe mir die L Version des Noton bestellt. Das passt ganz gut!
> 
> Also es ist nicht ganz so wendig(bzw. etwas länger) vom Gefühl her wie mein norco six, aber bergauf fahr ich glaube ich besser!
> ...


 
Hi,

cool vielen Dank für den Bericht. Hast du denn das Gefühl, dass es gerade so passt und du kein Stückchen größer sein dürftest ?

Du würdest mir nen großen Gefallen tun, wenn du bei ganz hoch gefahrenem Sitz mal den Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Oberkante des Sitzes misst.
Dann könnte ich das mal bei einem anderen Fahrrad testen, ob es für mich ungefähr passt.
Das wäre echt klasse.


----------



## bonefacker (15. April 2010)

Danke ubidubi

Ich hab sechs Tage später bestellt und ne 50er Nummer. 
dann warte ich mal bis ich was von yt höre.

Wäre super wenn andere die ihr Bike bekommen hier auch bescheid geben könnten, am besten mit Bestelldatum und Nummer, dann hat der Rest nen Countdown.


----------



## Badesjones (15. April 2010)

@Bonefacker

Was meinst du mit einer 50er Nummer? Ich habe die Nummer 246x.


----------



## bonefacker (15. April 2010)

Meine ist 235x. 

Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Badesjones (15. April 2010)

Dann dauert es bei mir noch. Habe erst Ende Februar bestellt.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (15. April 2010)

ich hab das Tues FR am 17.3. bestellt und ne 262x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twixter1987 (15. April 2010)

Ich hab meins mitte januar bestellt und hab die bestellnummer 219x.


----------



## Karoshi (15. April 2010)

Hi Team ST
ich messe heute Abend nach und poste es dann!

Ich glaube allerdings das die 6 cm die du größer bist eigentlich passen sollten. Übrigens ist mir die Sattelstütze schon fast zu lang. Beim Downhill habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich sie nicht weit genug einziehen kann! Darum habe ich mir jetzt eine Teleskopstütze bestellt.

Achso ja und bevor du es kaufst möchte ich dich noch auf die zwei aus meiner sicht größten Schwachpunkte hinweisen 

1. der Sattel ist austauschfähig nach meinem Poppometer zu urteilen..
2. die Hammerschmidt ist im schwerer laufenden Gang SEHR laut, wie ich finde.. am besten kann man es sich wie bei einem lauten Dynamo vorstellen! Wenn das einen nicht stört passts 

Ich poste heute Abend dann die Höhe!


----------



## seb90 (15. April 2010)

toll...ich hab 23.. und am 20.1. bestellt also einen tag vor ubidubi, also kann man nach dem nicht gehen. vl is es auch das meins nach österreich geht^^


----------



## Karoshi (16. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

für alle die es noch interessiert.. nach meinen Messungen ist beim Noton L der Abstand vom Drehtlager bis zur Satteloberfläche 110cm, bei voll ausgefahrener Sattelstange. Natürlich sackt das Bike je nach Dämpfereinstllung etwas zusammen...


----------



## FreezerJ (16. April 2010)

hi ich werde mir eine neue dämpfer feder für das tues dh zu legen müssen da eine 300 für mich zu weich ist
jetzt die frage gibt es da eine formel um das zu berechnen oder welche würdet ihr bei 69kg(ohne alles) empfehlen


----------



## Loddz (16. April 2010)

ich fahre bei 72 (ohne alles) die 450er Feder. Wo war denn die 300er dabei? 400 ist bei Größe S .. 450 bei M .. 500 bei L

Die 450er gut bis tendentiell zu weich für mich. Daher würde es absolut perfekt bei dir passen.


----------



## FreezerJ (17. April 2010)

gut danke also ne 450 
weist du wo man die herkriegt?
yt verkauft die ja nich oder hatte nähmlichschon überlegt das die mir die gleich einbuen könnten


----------



## Drome00 (17. April 2010)

Chainreactioncycles hat die oder auch bike mailorder, aber auch dein händler um die ecke wird dir sicher eine bestellen können


----------



## bonefacker (19. April 2010)

Hi.

Für alle die ungeduldig auf ihr Bike warten:

Meines ( Tues DH, bestellt 27.1.) wurde am Samstag abend fertig und heute dann verschickt.
Bei YT scheinen sie also kräftig überstunden zu machen, also wird sicher auch der Rest der Bikes schnell fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (19. April 2010)

ja meins (bestellt am ) wurde auch am sa verschickt,..also gehts heute weiter^^


----------



## seb90 (19. April 2010)

sry vergessen bestellt hab ich am 20.1.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. April 2010)

ich bins mal wieder xD
hatte gestern die gelegenheit ein TuEs FR probe zu fahren 
ich muss sagen fährt sich sehr gut und ist sehr antriebsneutral ich konnte GARKEIN mitwippen spühren 
joa mal sehen wie es bei mir weitergeht ..
bis dann 
mfg kevin.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. April 2010)

kann ich nur bestätigen, es federt, wenn es soll.


----------



## EraZeR (19. April 2010)

werden erstmal nur die ganzen tues dh zusammengebaut, oder hat auch schon ein fr'ler ne versandbestätigung?


----------



## smithi80 (19. April 2010)

das wird denk ich nach der Reihe gehen vom Bestelldatum aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM ST (20. April 2010)

Ich hab gestern Nacht nach langem Zweifel ein Noton bestellt.
Mal sehen, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war 

Versandfertig wird es leider erst in "bis zu 2 Wochen"


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. April 2010)

hey Leute,
hab da mal ne Frage: und zwar wurden ja schon merfach die Unterlegscheiben angesprochen. weil ich bekomm mein Hinterrad nicht richtog fest.
Wenn ich jetzt aber so ein Scheibchen (schwarz, im 3-er Pack9 auf die Nabe schieb, also zwischen Nabe und so nem zwischendingens dann bekomm ich mein LR nicht mehr rein.
Was mach ich falsch?
Ist das vielleicht gar nicht die Richtige Scheibe?
Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## 9Toad1 (20. April 2010)

Hier mal mein 2009 Noton

wie gefällts euch??
verbesserungsvorschläge hör ich immer gerne !
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/623364


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. April 2010)

Sattel!


----------



## ms06-rider (20. April 2010)

Definitiv Sattel, dann glaub garnet so schlecht.
@Pedalentreter: Wie du bekommst s net sauber fest? Meins sitzt 1a. Mach mal n paar Fotos von beiden Seiten im eingebauten Zustand und auch n paar wie du was fest machen willst, versteh deine Beschreibung net so wirklich


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. April 2010)

verständlich, ist sehr kompliziert.


----------



## user_1024 (20. April 2010)

Bratwurstbrater schrieb:


> das Bild hatte ich gesucht



Hallo zusammen,

kann bitte mal jemand ein Bild von dieser Stelle machen von einem Noton, an dem es nicht knapp ist? Was haben die denn geändert


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. April 2010)

Bilder von meinem Problem sind im Album, Hilfe wäre nett.
Habe den Spacer jetzt reingekriegt, aber das Hinterrad ist jetzt schief drin und die Bremse schleift extrem..


----------



## 9Toad1 (20. April 2010)

@pedalentreter: und welchen?? hab mir damals den SDG gekauft weil der so  leicht ist, leider ist er aber jetzt auch schon angerissen.


----------



## TEAM ST (21. April 2010)

Mein Bestellstatus steht seit 2 Tagen auf offen und bei YT erreich ich auch keinen per Mail.


Hattet ihr jemals einen anderen Bestellstatus als offen ?
Z.B.: "In Montage" oder "Im Versand" oder so ? 


Ich fürchte ja, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit von 8-10 Tage beim Noton nicht eingehalten wird. Bevor ich aber 2 Monate auf mein Bike warte, bestell ich wo anders...Würde aber schon ganz gerne das Noton haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonefacker (21. April 2010)

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.
Mein Bestellstatus steht auch auf offen obwohl das Bike bezahlt ist und gestern bei mir ankam. Die sind wahrscheinlich alle mit Schrauben beschäftigt und ändern deshalb den Status nicht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. April 2010)

Wenn nich hilft immer Anrufen, meistens geht Markus oder Steffen dran 

Achso, bevor ichs vergesse. SEITE 100 !!  Glückwunsch. 


@Pedalentreter.

Ich hab an dieser Stelle überhaupt eine silberne unterlegscheibe, und die achse ist perfekt fest! 
Die war von anfang an auf der achse, ich habe keine schwarze unterlegscheibe.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. April 2010)

Hey Pedalentreter,

was genau ist dein Problem? Dein Hinterrad hält nicht ohne diesen Spacer? :O Schonmal bei YT angerufen und nachgefragt? Meins hält nämlich wie Bombe - ohne Spacer versteht sich. Mit schief drin meinst du nicht mehr mittig oder? Des war ja wohl klar wenn man nen Spacer auf einer Seite einbaut. Wenn s nicht schleift sollte das jedoch nicht stören. Was das Bremsschelifen angeht: Bremse justieren und wenn die am maximum is mit kleinen Spacern auch die Bremse ausgleichen. Ich versteh allerdings nicht wieso das nicht ohne Spacer gehn sollte. Würd dir daher dringend empfehlen mal bei YT anzurufen und nachzufragen ...


----------



## xilefix (21. April 2010)

also ich hab mal versucht möglichst viel von dem thread zu lesen.. 
naja hab aber nix gefunden also frag ich mal 
wie siehts denn mit en helmen aus? hat da jmd Erfahrung? so zb vergleichbare passform mit einer anderen marke. Mir geht es um den ff
danke


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. April 2010)

ja, danke erstmal.
Das Rad hält nach dem Anziehen erstmal aber löst sich nach ner Zeit wider...
Und Rommerz, eine silberne Unterlegscheibe?? hat die sonst noch wer?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. April 2010)

Warte, ich poste ein bild der achse in mein album.....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. April 2010)

Außer diesem teil ist nix an der achse und sie hält bombenfest.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. April 2010)

du meinst die, neben der 6kant? hab ich auch, nur in Schwarz.
nur bei mir ist das Problem glaub ich genau neben der Nabe.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei uns anderen is da kein Problem - Lass es mal nen Kumpel der auch Ahnung hat anschaun (vielleicht haste nen rießen Brett vorm Kopp - so groß wie die Landung beim großen Drop in Hindelang - kenn das Problem  ) und wenn der s auch net checkt ruf bei YT an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. April 2010)

Kumpel von mir blickts auch nicht.
werde wohl YT mal anschreiben.
Danke trotzdem.
Aber ärgerlich ist das...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. April 2010)

Ruf doch an 
Das ist viel unkompliezierter, direkter, und schneller.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. April 2010)

schon, hab jetzt aber doch ne mail geschrieben, wegen den Fotos.


----------



## Karoshi (21. April 2010)

Guten Abend Leute..
boa heute Abend hatte ich mal nen kack Erlebnis mit meinem Noton.. ich hatte auf meinem Hometrail nen Platten... bin noch nicht sicher ob Durchschlag oder sonstige Ursache.. naja und nach dem ich den ersatzschlauch reingeschraubt habe stelle ich fest dass der keine Luft hält  das ganze hat sich kurz vor 20 Uhr abgespielt.. d.h. ich durfte den Trail runter /heim schieben und niemand kam mehr voreib.. juhu... da hat man nen Ersatzschlauch und der hält keine Luft.. wie gesagt untersuche ich Morgen nochmal..

naja nun meine Frage an euch.. auch die Tues Fahrer.. könnt ihr mir nen Reifen Empefehlen der bischen mehr Pannenschutz bietet.. also relativ stabil ist.. aber mit dem ich trotzdem auch noch bsichen Touren kann also auch Bergauf komme? Gewicht ist jetzt nicht so das Problem.. das Noton wiegt ja schon 17kg.. also darauf kommts jetzt nicht an... 
hoffe ihr habt nen tipp für mich


----------



## user_1024 (21. April 2010)

... was machen eigentlich Eure Hammerschmidts? Bei meiner muss ich regelmäßig (vor jeder Tour) die Tretkurbeln nachziehen und sie ist recht laut, wenn ich mit Übersetzung fahre. Das Geräusch stört mich nicht, aber es klingt nach Verschleiß. Gibt's einen Hammerschmidt-Fahrer im Großraum Wuppertal? Ich würde gerne mal hören, ob das Geräusch normal ist. Lässt sich mit Worten halt schlecht klären. Also: Tausche Hammerschmidt-Geräusch gegen Insidertipp-Tour!!!

Gruß,
der user_1024


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. April 2010)

@Karoshi

Leicht rollend den Maxxis rdent in 2.4 .....
am besten in 3c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. April 2010)

Pannenschutz --> muddys, aber touren... das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## seb90 (21. April 2010)

nimm den muddy mary in 2.35 oder nen fat albert mit snake skin. aber sicher auch ein ardent wie oben erwähnt oder einfach ein minion haben schon mehr pannenschutz


----------



## Drome00 (21. April 2010)

Also ich hab mit meinen Nevegak Reifen bisher noch nie einen Durchschlag gehabt^^ Vllt lags auch einfach an dem Schlauch, die haben eigentlich sehr häufig Fabrikationsfehler.


----------



## Karoshi (21. April 2010)

danke für eure Tipps schon mal! Ok ich seh schon da hat jeder so seinen Favoriten.. hmm.. also wie gesagt ich möchte diesmal einen haben der tendenziel lieber bissel mehr aushält und dafür bissel schlechter bergauffährt.. ich schau mir eure vorgeschlagen mal an!

@ user_1024 das schockiert mich jetzt etwas das du das Problem mit dem Festziehen der Hammerschmnidt Kurbel auch hast... also neben dem dass sie laut ist muss ich auch sehr oft mit nem Imbus die Kurbel von beiden Seiten nachziehen.. ob das so richtig ist 

hmm sind die ganz verkehrt?  
Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo SnakeSkin Front & Rear Faltreifenset  62-559 (26x2.40")


http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=c191c48900b805abfc189d9c951faea0


----------



## siggi985 (21. April 2010)

Das die Hammerschmidt laut ist liegt am Planetengetriebe, mehrere Zahnräder die sich bewegen sind eben nicht gerade leise  Und wenn man ohne Übersetzung fährt sind die kleinen Planetenrädchen nicht im Eingriff und die Kurbel leise  Funzt bei euren Tues eigentlich die Hinterradbremse richtig? Bei mir stimmt iwas nicht so ganz weils sich anfühlt als hätte ich ABS wenn ich bremse ^^ Druckpunkt ist zwar da aber die Bremskraft ist nicht gleichmäßig sondern schön periodisch mal stärker und dann wieder schwächer.... Keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte ^^


----------



## S*P*J (22. April 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Druckpunkt ist zwar da aber die Bremskraft ist nicht gleichmäßig sondern schön periodisch mal stärker und dann wieder schwächer.... Keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte ^^


 
Alter, ihr YT Fahrer seit die coolsten


ist deine Bremse weiblich oder was???
warum stellst du solche Fragen nicht bei SRAM, BREMSE etc. oder sonst was?
Mann o Mann ihr seit echt die derbsten...genauso wie euer platter Reifen! In einen anderen Forum findet man solche Wixposts nicht


----------



## knuspabombe (22. April 2010)

ja das yt ist schon geil aber ich mag persönlich nur des freeride radel .


----------



## siggi985 (22. April 2010)

oh mein gott er hat das wort periodisch benutzt hihihihihihi.... periodisch hat nicht gleich was mit periode zu tun mr.superschlau


----------



## X-R4y (22. April 2010)

Danke für die info S*P*J, aber wir wissen selber, dass wir cool sind. 
Wenn du jemanden beleidigen willst würd ich dir empfehlen in einen anderen Treat zu gehen, und wenn du das Wort periodisch lustig findest dann geh wieder in den Kindergarten.. xD


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. April 2010)

immer dieses Gesocks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM ST (22. April 2010)

Die Jungs bei YT sind echt mal Top 
Ganz großes Lob an den erstklassigen Service !!!!!!! 
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen !

Mein Bike wurde gestern verschickt, denke ich.
Zumindest hab ich von DHL eine E-Mail bekommen, in der steht das Paket wurde (gestern) an DHL übergeben.

Was meint ihr, habe ich es morgen da ? 

Die Jungs kloppen bestimmt reichlich Überstunden und schrauben was das Zeug hällt ! 

Wenn das Bike auch so gut ist, wie der Service, versteh ich nicht, wie man eine andere Marke kaufen kann ... Aber mal abwarten


----------



## Jussi (22. April 2010)

@siggi
Guck mal lieber unter Elixir da findest du mehr. Viele der ausgelieferten Avid Elixir Bremsen sind schlecht entlüftet, deshalb würde ich als Ferndiagnose sagen: Bremsen entlüften!
Bei mir ist es auch so das die Druckpunktverstellung ganz bei ist und ich jetzt erst zufrieden bin, mal schauen was ich mache.

Bezüglich der Züge, habe sie über die Kettenstreben verlegt funzt super. Wenn ich mir die original Zugverlegung so ansehe, sieht man schon das hier nicht besonders viel Augenmerk drauf gelegt wurde! Kann man mit sehr wenig Aufwand viel besser machen, das sollten die Jungs von Yt auch sehen!!!


----------



## Bam_ (22. April 2010)

hoffe das meintues DH auch bald kommt bestellt 31.03.2010

hab mal angerufen meins kommt mit der mai lieferrung bin mal gespannt


----------



## FreezerJ (22. April 2010)

hallo
ich hab ne frage mein tues dh is heute gekommm un auf den bremsen is fast kein druck kann es sein das kein öl drauf is?
weis auch nich wie man das feststellen könnte oder nachgucken
naja hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## smithi80 (22. April 2010)

hi freezer, 
du musst die imbus schrauben am am bremssattel leicht lösen, an den bremsgriffen gibt es die roten dinger zum einstellen, drehe sie ganz auf, halte die bremse gedrückt und ziehe die imbus schrauebn wieder an, danach die roten teile am griff wieder anziehen so weit wie es dir gefällt, wenn das nicht geht bremse entlüften, steht auch in der BA von Avid drin, die war bei mir dabei


----------



## hardcorehaude (22. April 2010)

hey freezer, hast du dein rad soweit komplett aufgebaut, sprich laufräder inkl. montierter bremsscheiben sind drin?
will nur ausschließen, dass du die bremse drückst, die backen aber nicht gegen die scheibe drücken, da überhaupt keine scheiben und damit auch kein widerstand vorhanden ist.
falls dass nicht der fall ist, wovon ich mal stark ausgehe, kann es echt sein, dass die bremse nicht richtig entlüftet ist ... dazu gibts ein (oder mehrere) videos von sram als anleitung auf youtube.


----------



## seb90 (22. April 2010)

meins is heute gekommen, juhu^^
...hey jussi kannst du mal bilder von deiner zugverlegung machen?


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (22. April 2010)

Die folgende Sendung wurde von Markus Flossmann, 
Sponsoree Deutschland GmbH via DHL am 22.04.2010 versendet.

Tues Fr 17.03.2010


----------



## Badesjones (23. April 2010)

Wie lange hat bei euch die Lieferung von DHL gedauert. Kommen 2-3 Tage hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (23. April 2010)

wie gut läßt sich der Karton alleine tragen?


----------



## bonefacker (23. April 2010)

Bei mir wurde das Paket Samstags aufgegeben und Dienstags war es da, ging also recht flott wenn man bedenkt das das Paket wohl erst Montag morgen wirklich von der Post befördert wurde.

Und mein Tues DH konnte ich im Karton gut alleine tragen. Ist halt etwas unhandlich, hat aber zwei Tragegriffe.


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

@all
Hier mal Bilder von der Zugverlegung an meinem Tues!
Finde es echt sehr schwach von YT die Züge so beschissen über´s Oberrohr zu legen  Es geht so einfach und ist so effektiv!!

Guckt selbst.....















Die Halter für die Züge werden noch getauscht, bleibt so nicht! Ebenfalls wurde die weiße Schaltzughülle gegen eine schwarze getauscht!
Der Zug vom Schaltwerk liegt übrignes unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz und ist somit noch leichter zu verlegen.

Blöd sind jetzt blos noch die Halter am Bike...naja.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

.................ich sehe nur etwas " auf " der Schwinge sowie etwas "unter "
dem Unterrohr verlegt !


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

ja was auch sonst

Außer nem Fahrrad, ne Lampe, ne Steckdose


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

YT die Züge so beschissen über´s Oberrohr zu legen 





Hast Du so geschrieben.........

Da ist aber nichts verlegt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

AHHHH ok jetzt weiß ich was du meinst!!!

Die Züge hat YT an den Sitzstreben und dann unter dem Oberrohr verlegt, dort sind ja noch die Halter. Somit laufen die Züge so, dass sie beim einfedern die größte Bewegung am Rad machen und Leitungen rutschen oder knicken ab!


Habs also so gut gemacht das du denkst es wäre schon immer so gewesen  ))))


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

Hoffentlich hast Du dafür keine Löcher gebohrt.........

wegen Garantie und so.....


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

Hallo????

Ne ne mach dir keine Sorgen, hab schon ein paar Jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel als die meisten hier  so nen blödsin mach ich nicht.
Da das Rad Hammerschmidt ready ist sind am Unterrohr Gewindeeinsätze dran wo die Züge perfekt befestigt werden können.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hallo????
> 
> Ne ne mach dir keine Sorgen, hab schon ein paar Jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel als die meisten hier  so nen blödsin mach ich nicht.
> Da das Rad Hammerschmidt ready ist sind am Unterrohr Gewindeeinsätze dran wo die Züge perfekt befestigt werden können.




......puuuh ( sich ´mal den Schweiß von der Stirn wischt´ ) , Glück gehabt


............


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

Alles gut......


----------



## FreezerJ (23. April 2010)

mich pisst das auch an das die züge so ******* verlegt sind habs mit lackschutz folie gelöst is aber keine dauerhafte lösung 
ist das schwer diese züge zu verlegen hab das noch nie gemacht da ich noch nich so lange fahr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

Nö, schwer nicht, aber man sollte schon Wissen wie man es macht, ansonsten besser machen laßen.......

sonst gibt es verrissene Hosen...( ist ein Spruch )...


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2010)

Nee echt nicht schwer, hab auch keine Bremsleitung abgemacht oder so. Allerdings habe ich ja die Ummantelung des Schaltzuges getauscht und diese somit direkt so verlegt wie sie jetzt ist!
Also Schaltzug war ab!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2010)

Nur ´mal so für die jüngeren hier, wenn Ihr kein Werkzeug bzw. Entlüftungskits und Kleinteile speziell für die Bremsanlage habt, laßt die Finger davon........das kann wirklich verrissene Hosen geben....!
im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. April 2010)

Naja so wild ist es nun auch net, ihr dürfte halt nix dummes machen 
Einfach die Befestigungsschrauben von der Bremszange (oder wie dat dingens heißt) abmachen und sie dann rausfädeln bis zur Gabel, und dann einfach so da lang "schieben" bis die Kabel richtig verlaufen und dann die Bremszange wieder festschrauben. Neue Leitungsverlegung befestigen und gut ist. Sollte eigentlich net so schwer sein. Aber keinesfalls auf die Idee kommen ne Bremsleitung ab zu machen wenn net wirklich Ahnung da is ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (23. April 2010)

das mit dem tipp an den roten viechern zu drehn hat mir geholfen
danke


----------



## ubidubi (23. April 2010)

ACHTUNG!

Ihr solltet unbedingt alle Schrauben bei euren Yt Bikes
kontrollieren. Ich hätte fast meine Kettenblattschrauben
verloren die waren nur mit der Hand reingedreht.
Habe jetzt alle Verbindungen mit Drehmoment nachgezogen.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Ich hab eine Kettenblattschraube verloren  Dachte ich hätte die halt locker gefahren. Aber für die aktuelle Lieferung gilt das sicherlich besonders. Da ja die Lieferung Verspätung hatte schrauben die jetzt unter Hochdruck, und dementsprechend viele Fehler passieren....


----------



## nitrojunk (24. April 2010)

Das ist nicht wirklich gut, ich denke die Jungs von YT sollten dann lieber etwas langsamer machen, sonst machen se sich den Ruf wieder kaputt.

Vlt. lesen die ja auch das mit den anders verlegten Leitungen und ändern das.

Grüße


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Spätestens nach 2,3 Ausfahrten solltest du eh alle Schrauben anziehn. Und wer nicht wenigstens grob kontrolliert ob die Schrauben sitzen bei nem neuen Bike ist ganz schön mutig. Natürlich sollte es nicht vorkommen, ist aber oft genug der Fall...
Ps: Geht ja auch recht schnell. Z.b. wenn ihr das Bike am Sattelanhebt, und es kein fühlt sich nicht nach Spiel an, dann sind die Schrauben der Lager mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit fest, noch 2,3 so tests und ihr wisst obs passt. Wenn ihr dann mehrere Schrauben finden solltet bei denen s net passt, dann lieber alles nachziehn ...
Und Kettenblatt, dass des sich löst is ja wohl kein Einzelfall mehr


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (24. April 2010)

mein Tues Fr is heute gekommen alles i.O.


----------



## nitrojunk (24. April 2010)

Ist es den nur die hintere Bremsleitung die man umlegen sollte ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. April 2010)

das Tues FR ist mit 10 von 10 Punkten Testsieger bei der Freeride geworden.
Ich gebe zwar nichts auf so Tests, trotzdem freuts mich.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

@Nitrojunk: Jo nur die Hintere sowie den Schaltzug.... Ich werds gleich nachm Essen machen und kann ja mal n paar Bilder machen  Meld mich dann heut abend wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (24. April 2010)

zu den kettenblatt schrauben da war meine mail an yt zeitverschwendung weil ich hab heute mein komplettes kettenblatt abgehaun un das mitten im deister jz hab ich weder schrauben noch gewinde :-(
hoffe das sie mir welche schicken können kann ja ma bilder in mein album reinstellen damit ir seht wies enden kann


----------



## Loddz (24. April 2010)

Bin heute mit dem Tues DH eine 800 Höhenmetertour auf etwa 35km gefahren. Sehr geil, so antriebsneutral und relativ leicht zu fahren. Bin begeistert.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

So nochma zurück zur Kabelführung:







So sieht der Schaltzug inziwschen aus (schon in der neuen Position) - und das nach nicht allzu langer Zeit fahren. Alternative wäre gewesen den Kabelbinder fester zu ziehen, dann wird die Leitung halt verknickt, was eher noch schlechter ist. Daher empfehle ich dringend die Leitungen umzulegen. Meine Empfehlung ist am Unterrohr entlang zu legen, und bei der Wippe nen Knick zu machen und auf der oberen Kettenstrebe wieder anzusetzen. Hab n Video gemacht wo man ganz gut sieht wo ich befestigen würde. Im Video allerdings nur erstmal zur Demonstration mit Panzertape befestigt.

[VIDEO=5966/h]Tues Kabelführung[/VIDEO]

Und hier noch n Bild wies danach aussehen könnte:






Hab auch noch n Foto (im Album) wo ich in die Beschreibung schreib was ich benutzt habe. Geht in Baumarkt und lasst euch inspirieren was dazu taugt ^^.



@Loddz: Du scheinst fitter zu sein als ich, finds ganz schön anstrengend das Ding bergauf zu bewegen  Zum Glück is Wildbad "net weit" 

Ps: Falls mir jemand sagt wie ich die Bilder auch Halb so groß hier einfügen kann werde ich das tun


----------



## X-R4y (24. April 2010)

@ pedalentreter22 Hast du die neue FREERIDE schon ? 
Wär super wenn du ein Foto von der Seite reinstellen könntest. 

Also ich hab jetz noch nichts an meinen Brems- und Schaltzug verändert. Meint ihr das, dass umknicken so schlimm ist? Der Lack is schon ab, da kann nichts mehr passieren xD


----------



## lehni. (24. April 2010)

ms06-rider, bei deiner Lösung hätte ich Angst bei nem Sturz mit der Ferse hängen zu bleiben und mir die Leitung abzureißen. Kann aber auch täuschen auf dem Bild.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Glaub da täuscht das Foto. Der Zug geht direkt am Rahmen entlang, und ändert sich weder in Länge noch Winkel großartig, wie man s ja auf dem Video erkennen kann. biegt sich auch nicht nach außen und hätte auch nicht die Länge dazu. Glaub nicht dass man da besser hängen bleiben kann als bei der original Zugführung  Werde das aber morgen in Wiba ausgiebig testen 

@x-R4y: Jo das Umknicken ist so schlimm  Kannst ja mal die Bilder suchen, ich hab neulich eins gesehen von jemand der die Kabelbinder fest gezurrt hat. Da hat man der Leitung deutlich angesehen dass sie ziemlich übel eingeknickt wird. Und wenn du s so locker lässt wie bei Auslieferung, dann schau nochmal auf Bild 1 das ich gepostet hab. Das ist eine der Stellen, an denen es eben immer gerieben hat. Wie du siehst is die Ummantelung der Leitung schon stark verletzt und darunter liegendes Stahlgewebe frei gesetzt. Nicht grade optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (24. April 2010)

Da haste recht. Hilft es die Züge einzufetten ? Kabelbinder eher noch lockerer oder hald richtig fest?


----------



## seb90 (24. April 2010)

also ich werd die zug verlegeung genau so lassen wie sie is:
1. fasst genau eine linie von lenker zu hinterer scheibenbremse
2. sind die weißen züge sowieso immer anfälliger was kratzer und dreck angeht
3. schalt und bremszüge sind verschleißteile, ausserdem wenns dich zerlegt beim fahren sind die leitungen das wenigste problem
4. bewegen sich die leitungen fasst gar nicht beim einfedern,...yt hat sich sicher schon was gedacht wenn sie die befestigungen so anordnen
...aber alles in allen is es sowieso eine reine geschmackssache wie und wo man die züge verlegt.
aja das einzige was ich an den leitungen gemacht habe is sie zu kürzen und die hintere bremsemusste ich entlüften.
@pedalentreter22: die abo besitzer hams sooo gut, ich muss wieder bis mi warten,...aber ja kannst du die seite bitte einscannen?!


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Muss dich enttäusche. Einfetten wird nicht viel bringen. Am ehesten bringts noch was die Züge mit Lackschutzfolie zu ummanteln, was bei der Reibung jedoch alle paar Ausfahrten neu machen musst... Kabelbinder fester auf keinen Fall, dann wird der Zug so verbogen und speziell die Bremsleitung bekommt Knicke... Lockerer hilft allerdings auch nicht. Denke dass es wirklich am besten ist so zu verlegen wie in meinem Beispiel oben, is ja auch nicht wirklich schwer. Kann aber auch sein dass ich da noch Negativpunkte, wie z.b. Steinschlagprobleme oder so finde, aber momentan die beste Lösung die mir einfällt.
@seb90: Seh ich n bisschen anders  Allerdings hast du deine Leitung eh schon gekürzt und somit keine Chance mehr was zu ändern ... Nur mal so als Hinweis: Bau mal deinen Dämpfer aus und schau dir an wie s aussieht wenn das Bike einfedert. Entweder s schiebt dir die Züge ca 10cm vor und zurück oder es knickt sie derbe ab. Beides killt deine Züge in kürzester Zeit. Und nein. speziell Bremszüge sind normalerweise keine Verschleisteile. Und das oben ist kein Kratzer am Zug, sondern das freigelegte Stahl-Grundgerüst des Zuges....YT mag sich bestimmt was gedacht haben (will wer per Mail fragen? ) allerdings würde ich sagen dass die Lösung in diesem Fall suboptimal war.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. April 2010)

soo. bitte sehr:


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. April 2010)

tut mir Leid, ist zu groß geworden, aber man kann es wenigstens lesen.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. April 2010)

Volle Punktzahl in der Bergaufwertung *hust* 
@ Pedalentreter: Vielleicht net unbedingt in 4000x2500 Pixel hochladen


----------



## Freeride Rules. (25. April 2010)

schon gut aber die user mit dem holzmodem haben da wieder ihre probleme xD


----------



## seb90 (25. April 2010)

ja das is ma eh klar das da die farbe shcon runter gegangen is und du siehst die stahl umantelung,...aber ich werd jz mal schaun nach ein paar mal fahren wie sich die züge verhalten, vl hast eh recht....wenn alles ned hilft kann man ja noch immer neue längere züge einspannen und neu verlegen
mit ddem testen muss ich aber noch warten da ich erst in 2 wochen wieder im wald fahren darf wegen meiner schulter op 
aber dann werd ich hier meine erfahrungen posten


----------



## beachrocker (25. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> was ich hier sehe spricht mich alles andere als an:
> 
> -direktvertrieb = geht gar nicht und schon gar nicht bei der Zielgruppe
> -Garantieabwicklung?
> ...



äääh!!! wieso kohle rausschlagen???

durch den Direktvertrieb sparen "WIR BIKER" ein haufen kohle...und was ich bisher gehört hab ist ser Srvice Hammer bei YT


----------



## lehni. (25. April 2010)

beachrocker, ein eschweger  kennt man sich?

Solltest aber vom thema trotzdem mehr als die erste Seite lesen  hast noch 100 seiten vor dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (25. April 2010)

@seb 90 : also bei mir haben sich die züge beim einfedern ordentlich bewegt bis ich sie neu unterm oberrohr verlegt hab ^^ sonst wären die in kurzer zeit abgeknickt gewesen...


----------



## beachrocker (25. April 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> beachrocker, ein eschweger  kennt man sich?
> 
> Solltest aber vom thema trotzdem mehr als die erste Seite lesen  hast noch 100 seiten vor dir.



ja,bin grad dabi den Thread druchzu schmöckern...is ja nen haufen zeugs hier^^

jip,bin Eschweger...


----------



## Bam_ (25. April 2010)

hö und ich komme aus Helsa


----------



## visualex (25. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> soo. bitte sehr:
> 
> <Bild>





"Bergauf gewinnt man mit dem hohen Gewicht und der eingeschränkten Gangauswahl aber keinen Blumentopf". Aber trotzdem bei "Bergauf" volle Punktzahl. Beim Votec gibt es nur einen Punkt für "Bergauf" und im Text steht: "... denn das Votec läßt sich theoretisch noch bergauf pedalieren". 

Wollen die uns hier verar*****???


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. April 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> "Bergauf gewinnt man mit dem hohen Gewicht und der eingeschränkten Gangauswahl aber keinen Blumentopf". Aber trotzdem bei "Bergauf" volle Punktzahl. Beim Votec gibt es nur einen Punkt für "Bergauf" und im Text steht: "... denn das Votec läßt sich theoretisch noch bergauf pedalieren".
> 
> Wollen die uns hier verar*****???



wie immer


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2010)

Schon geil was hier manche schreiben wegen der Züge 
Schaut euch doch mal bei anderen Herstellern um, mein Ransom hat z.B. die Züge genauso verlegt, und das Voltage Fr auch also an den Kettenstreben und Unterrohr.....
Hier hat YT einfach was gemacht ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, schnell mal was hingehangen Hauprsache das Bike wird fertig! Aber jeder wie er will!


Noch ne Frage wer fährt M mit ner 450er Feder bei welchem Gewicht?
Mir kommt es arg weich vor schon eig zu weich will auf ne 500er wechseln oder doch besser 550? Wie groß ist der Unterschied zu einer 500er oder 550er zu einer 450er?

Danke schonmal......


----------



## bonefacker (25. April 2010)

@Jussi: 
Ich fahr das M mit 80kg Kampfgewicht ohne Protektoren mit ner 500er Feder und bei mir passt der sag und auch vom Gefühl her siehts gut aus. Ich hab nicht den Eindruck das es zu weich ist.

Notiz am Rande: Bei mir war die 500er Feder schon von Anfang an verbaut, ich hab also keinen Vergleich zur 450er.


----------



## siggi985 (25. April 2010)

ich fahr mit ca 83 kg mit ausrüstung die 450er feder und bei mir passts, aber ist eben schön soft wie für nen dhler üblich, wers straffer mag sollte eher die 500er nehmen


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2010)

Und hast keine Durchschläge?
Ist ja immer schwer zu sagen so lange kein metalisches "klong" kommt.
Denn du weißt ja nicht wie weit sich der Dropstop zusammen drückt, 5mm oder 10mm... 
Ich bin bei ca. 75kg komplett schon am Ende des Dämpfers.....

Finds aber jetzt auch wieder seltsam das scheinbar doch Tues` in der Größe M mit einer 500er Feder rausgingen. Komisch komisch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (25. April 2010)

mein Tues Fr hat ne 500er Feder
bin bis jetz immer nur HT gefahren aber ich finde mit meinen ~65kilo is das schon verdammt Soft


----------



## siggi985 (25. April 2010)

Nee durchschläge hatte ich noch keine, und der dropstop kann ja ruhig 5 mm komprimiert werden dafür ist er ja da  vom sag her passt es auch und mit der gabel harmoniert der dämpfer auch super...


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2010)

Hm find ich echt seltsam.
Hast denn deine Druckstufe total zu? Ich hab mich mal durch denn Vivid Treat gelesen. Irgendwo soll doch auch stehen welche Tune wir in den Tues verbaut haben. Ich hab da noch nix gefunden....
Angeblich wäre es wohl B aber laut Rock Shox passt das gar nicht!

Finde es geht auch bei mir mit der Gabel habe eine gelbe Feder im Keller diese kommt demnächst mal rein. 
Heist also vorne zu hart hinten zu weich  so´n Mist....


----------



## siggi985 (25. April 2010)

Steht auch aufm dämpfer iwo, musste mal gucken! Druckstufe sind 2 klicks reingedreht und vll 2 mm die feder vorgespannt.  Hab auch die gelbe feder vorne rein, die mittlere ist ja iwie härter als sie seien sollte... Mit der gelben ist es jetzt aber wunderbar


----------



## aynis82 (25. April 2010)

heyho
fahre auch in der boxxer die gelbe feder und im dämpfer ist die 450er feder drin passt alles wunderbar  -> der sag beträgt im stehen an der boxxer ca. 27% und am dämpfer sind ca. 29% 
ich habe ca. 63kg "leergewicht

edit meint: sag wurde mit kompletter ausrüstung gemessen... 

aynis82


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (25. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (25. April 2010)

Hättest auch Tune A schreiben können 
Zum Thema: Ich wieg 75 ohne, hinten 500er Feder, vorne die Rote, harmoniert perfekt und ist schön soft. Nen kompletten Durchschlag hatte ich bisher nur einmal. Des war bei nem sehr stumpfen 2m Drop mit ner extrem kurzen und flachen Landung, so dass du praktisch schon beim aufsetzen bremsen muss. In Wildbad bin ich alles gesprungen und hatte dort bisher keine wirklichen Durchschläge, aber einige Male nen Millimeter davor. Also perfekt ausgenutzt.
Vergleichen kann ich  nur mit der 400er Feder: 400er viel zu weich und beim kräftig nach hinten wippen Durchgeschlagen , 500er perfekt


----------



## ms06-rider (25. April 2010)

Jo das ist auch meine größte Angst. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch nie ne größere Makke an meinem Unterrohr gesehen. Und die Stadt die ich s runter bewegt hab heißt Dh1 (Ixs) in Bad Wildbad.... Vielleicht fahr ich zu langsam aber mach dir selbst n Bild indem du meine Bilder und Videos anschaust 
Klar hab ich Angst mir die Bremsleitung mal mit nem dicken Stein zu killen, aber andererseits find ich s auch net besser wenn ich sicher sein kann dass sie spätestens nach nem halben Jahr durch Abrieb völlig tot ist ...
Optimal wäre wohl das Verlegen der Leitung oberhalb des Unterrohrs entlang des Unterrohrs, unter der Schwinge hindurch und dann hinten innen weiter, so dass man s net evtl mim Fuß abreißen könnte .... Wenn ich mal Zeit hab werde ich das versuchen. Bis dahin muss es so funktionieren wie s jetzt dran is.

Zum Dämpfer: Wie willstn das unterm Gummi sehn mim Ölfilm, oder bleibt der so schön erhalten unter dem Gummi  ? Und die Grundregel lautet dass der Dämpfer 1-2 mal leicht Durchschlagen darf und das spürt man sehr wohl. Den Gummi berühren sollte er deutlich öfter, sonst nutzt du ja die letzten grob 30% deines Federwegs nicht  Falls dass bei dir so der Fall sein sollte wie beschrieben und nicht nur verschrieben, dann besorg dir dringend ne weichere Feder.


----------



## TEAM ST (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

mein Noton ist da !!! Das Teil sieht in echt noch 3 mal geiler aus, als auf den Bildern. Die Farbe ist einfach nur cool ! Das Blau mit den rot eloxierten Teilen kommt super rüber !

Leider ist der hintere Dämpfer total weich...Schlägt schon beim draufsetzen durch. Wie viel Bar habt Ihr rein gepumpt ? Bei auslieferung waren 8 Bar drinne, das war viel zu wenig.

Ich will mir Ersatz-Schläuche holen, da es am Weekend in den Park gehen soll. Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen ? Die originalen von Kenda oder andere ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. April 2010)

auf jeden Fall leichtere


----------



## TEAM ST (26. April 2010)

kenne mich null aus, bitte konkrete empfehlungen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. April 2010)

irgendwelche DH Schläuche... ist eigentlich wurst von wem.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. April 2010)

Fürn Park ist s eigentlich fast egal wie schwer die Dinger sind. Wenn s dir möglich ist dann hol nen Satz Muddy Mary Dh oder Highroller 2ply - irgend nen richtigen Downhillreifen mit entsprechender Karkasse, dann wirste auch weniger Probleme haben


----------



## lehni. (26. April 2010)

TEAM ST schrieb:


> kenne mich null aus, bitte konkrete empfehlungen



schwalbe av13


----------



## EraZeR (26. April 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Version (genau) von den Nevegal am FR verbaut sind ?


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (26. April 2010)

Kenda Nevegal 26x2,5 Folding Bead Stick- E vorn wie hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (27. April 2010)

ich wollt ma was zum service sagen da bei mir alle schrauben vom kettenblatt weg sin(nich gewusst das man die nachziehen sollte)wollt ich mir neue bei yt bestellen der erste den ich am hörer hatte war total arrogant un meinte das die selber nich genug hätten un das man die in jedem fahrradladen kriegen könnte das problem beim laden bei mir in der nähe sin die so unfreundlich da hat ich auch gefragt un die ham gesagt das die die höchstens ma nutzen um an ihren eigenen rädern rumzuschrauben
aber jz hab ich doch welche von yt bekomm der zweite war netter


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2010)

Ich wär auch arrogant wenn einer beim neuen Bike alle Kettenblatschrauben verliert, obwohl man diese mit einem normalen Innensechskantschlüssel nach ziehen kann! (Inbus)


----------



## ms06-rider (27. April 2010)

Naja is aber auch nervig für ne Firma wenn jeder Kunde anruft, weil er Kettenblattschrauben braucht .... 
Aber was lernen wir aus der Geschichte? 1. Mach Negativwerbung für deinen Bikeshop, indem du ihn jedem defeinitiv nicht empfhielst  2. Such dir  nen neuen Bikeshop und oder 3. Nutze Internetanbieter wenn deine Shops nicht genutzt werden wollen 
@Rommerzghost: Eine hab ich auch verloren, hab gemerkt dass sich iwas locker anfühlt da war die schon weg, und die 3 andren waren offen... Die sind einfach net stark genug angezogen gewesen ...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2010)

Oha, das ist nicht schön.
Bei mir war eigentlich alles fest.
Nur die kurbeln hätten strammer angezogen sein können.


----------



## Bam_ (27. April 2010)

mein cousing hat heute das Tues DH bekommen mann das sieht echt fett aus das bike, hab auch mal ne probefahrt gemact und bei mir schlägt der dämpfer voll durch


aber sonst es fährt sich geil m eins kommt ja auch bald


----------



## Drome00 (27. April 2010)

Ich halts eigentlich für normal, dass man alle Schrauben ca. 1-2 Wochen nach Kauf nachzieht. Das macht man ja sonst auch bei neu gekauften Teilen, es ist einfach ganz normal, dass sich die Schrauben etwas lockern. Und dementsprechend sich lösen, gerade bei viel belasteten und bewegten Teilen wie der Kurbel, bzw des gesamten Antriebs.
Daher kann ich die Reaktion von YT auch in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen (bei meinem TUES stand es sogar in der Anleitung).


----------



## steveo282 (28. April 2010)

Hab eben den Test in der Freeride vom Tues gelesen. 
Warum bekommt das Bike volle Punktzahl in der Kategorie "Bergauf" , bei nur einem Kettenblatt?


----------



## ms06-rider (28. April 2010)

Weil Fehler  Hätte vermutlich keine Punkte bergauf bekommen sollen und iwer hats vermasselt  Aber schreib doch einfach ne Mail an die Freeride-Redaktion ...
Oder für die Verschwörungstheoretiker: Es ist alles Betrug, das Tues ist der letzte Scheiß und hätte bei einem neutralen Test höchstens 2 Punkte verdient, allerdings macht YT ja viel Werbung und nur aus diesem Grund bekommt das Tues den Testsieg 

Zum Thema Bergauftauglichkeit: Vorteil ist dass es eigentlich nicht wippt, zummindest wenn du nicht in nen extremem Wiegetritt über gehst, Nachteil dass nur ein, recht großes Kettenblatt, doch recht schwer und keine Uphill-taugliche Geometrie - geht also recht bescheiden bergauf, wers jedoch gemütlich angeht und ordentlich fitt ist wird sein Ziel dennoch erreichen 

@Kettenblattschrauben ... : Jo klar, hab auch schonmal alles anziehn wollen, aber nachdem ich nahezu alles durch hatte und niergends ne Schraube zu locker war und auch sonst sich nichts lose angefühlt hat hab ich nicht jede noch so versteckte Schraube nachgezogen - und dann war die Kettenblattschraube aber auch schon weg - war aber auch kein großes Problem: Zum Händler gegangen, nett gefragt, der hatte ne passende da und hat se mir sogar geschenkt (ich wiederhol mich FreezerJ, aber wechsel deinen Bikehändler ) Und es ist ja auch nur ne Kettenblattschraube  - das Radel fährt auch ohne weiter, ich muss ja keine Tour de France gewinnen, dann tret ich halt n weng schonhafter in die Pedale


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. April 2010)

Wenn man jedoch mit Enduristen und Leuten mit Racehardtails nen Berg hoch fährt, macht das ganze nicht sooo viel Spaß.
Lohnt sich dennoch für die Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (28. April 2010)

n freund von mir hat sich das dh  bestellt dfas war ca vor ner woche gestern haut er rein er hat ne mail von yt bekommen das einer abgesprungen is und sein rad heute raus geht zu ihm ?!
sind nich er andere dran die eher bestellt haben?

naja ich glaubs ihm ers wenns bei ihm vor der tür steht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. April 2010)

Tsja, dafür lach ich wie du schon angedeutet hast den Enduristen und CCler bergab auf dem trail aus, während ich über ihn drüber springe!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. April 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Tsja, dafür lach ich wie du schon angedeutet hast den Enduristen und CCler bergab auf dem trail aus, währed ich über ihn springe



genauso und nicht anders!


----------



## Loddz (28. April 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> Wenn man jedoch mit Enduristen und Leuten mit Racehardtails nen Berg hoch fährt, macht das ganze nicht sooo viel Spaß.
> Lohnt sich dennoch für die Abfahrt.




Also ich hab am Wochenende die Enduristen bei der insgesammt 800hm Tour mit dem Tues abgehängt


----------



## Karoshi (28. April 2010)

Hi Leute

soll man eigentlich an diesen Schrauben die den Rahmen zusammen halten.. also praktisch die Gelenkschrauben auch nachziehen? Oder kann man da davon ausgehen das die irgendwie eingerastet sind oder halt auf jeden Fall festhalten...

also wäre cool wenn jemand nochmal kurz aufzählen könnte welche Schrauben ihr alle so kontrolliert nach ca 1Monat gebrauch des bikes? Ich hab bisher nur einemal die Schrauben am Lenker nachgezogen und von meiner Hammerschmidt die Kurbel..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. April 2010)

Einfach alle nachziehen. Bei den lagern kann man sich allerdings zemlich sicher sein das die fest sind.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (28. April 2010)

ALLES nachziehen wo du drankommst, mit den entsprechenden Drehmomenten. Am neuen Rad setzen sich nunmal die Schrauben, Lager, Gelenke und andere Teile bei der Benutzung. Sollst ja auch nach dem Reifenwechsel am Auto normalerweise die Muttern nachziehen.

Bei mir war der Horst Link (Lager am Schaltwerk/Bremse) locker und eine von dem 12Nm Schrauben an der Wippe war auch nicht mit dem Drehmoment angezogen wie es sein soll. Manches kann man auch selbst mit Loctite (Schraubensicherung) festmachen damit sich nichts löst. Schadet meiner Meinung nach nicht..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. April 2010)

Genau, das gelenk wra bei mir auch locker, auch beim alten Tues!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. April 2010)

das war auch die Idee von YT zu meinem lockeren Hinterrad, sollte ich mal überprüfen.


----------



## siggi985 (28. April 2010)

Keine meiner Lagerschrauben auf denen 12Nm steht war mit 12Nm angezogen und auch alle anderen am Rahmen nicht. Allerdings hab ich die Schrauben auch gleich nach dem Kauf nachgezogen weil ich keinem Mechaniker 100% vertraue


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. April 2010)

so. mein Hinterrad ist jetzt fest, war wirklich das Gelenk.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. April 2010)

Tatsächlich, war bei meinem alten tues auch...
habe gegen das hr geschlagen und es hat geklackert...

Super das es jetzt fest ist.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. April 2010)

Ja, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## siggi985 (30. April 2010)

fährt eigentlich einer von euch noch die kenda reifen? falls ja wie ist denn der grip von denen?


----------



## ms06-rider (30. April 2010)

Fahr ihn vorne und find dass der Grip taugt, allerdings bin ich bisher bei eher nur recht trockene Bedingungen gefahren und noch net bei richtig Nässe, mal schaun wie er da is ...
Für hinten würde ich ihn wegen der dünnen Karkasse nicht empfehlen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. April 2010)

ich fahre meinen kenda (Faltreifen) wenn es trocken ist.  Fahr ihn allerdings mit fast 3 Bar. Sonst hätte ich durchschläge und der Grip taugt auch noch so gut im Trockenem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (30. April 2010)

bin gerade am überlegen meine minion 60a gegen die 42st zu tauschen oder eben mal die kenda zu probieren, aber denke eher ich greife auf die minion 42st zurück


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. April 2010)

gegen Muddys haben die Kenda nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## siggi985 (30. April 2010)

schwalbe mag ich nicht


----------



## Jussi (30. April 2010)

Ich fahre noch die Kenda Reifen mal so zum testen. Bin sie zweimal bei trockenem extrem Staubigem (rutschigem) Boden gefahren.
Finde sie eigendlich nicht so schlecht!
Beim Driften sind sie gut zu kontrollieren. Wenn du sie mal mit den Minions vergleichst wirst du sehen das die Kenda eine Reihe mehr Stollen haben, diese bewirken das du mit weniger Schräglage mehr Grip in Kurven hast als mit den Minions, die Minions greifen allerdings besser wenn du viel Schräglage fährts.

Ich werde sie nächste Woche mal wiegen, habe noch zum Vergleich nen Muddy Mary da. 
Werde mich dann wohl entscheiden, denn wenn die Kenda wirklich ca. 1200 Gramm wiegen werde ich sie wohl tauschen.


----------



## siggi985 (30. April 2010)

Kenda wiegen iwas mit 950 gramm hinten und 850 vorne, hatte ich mal gewogen.


----------



## Jussi (30. April 2010)

AHA?!
Werd das mal nachgucken wie gesagt!
Dann bin ich echt am Grübeln wegen der Minions oder Muddy Mary.....
Minions funktionieren echt gut allerdings auch mehr oder weniger nur wenn sie neu sind, wenn du auf 42st tauschen willst hast denk ich nicht sehr lange freude....
Bauen halt noch schneller ab.


----------



## Ope (30. April 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> ich fahre meinen kenda (Faltreifen) wenn es trocken ist.  Fahr ihn allerdings mit fast 3 Bar. Sonst hätte ich durchschläge und der Grip taugt auch noch so gut im Trockenem.



Mit 3 bar ..... 
Dann kauf mal anständige Reifen die bei 2 bar keinen Durchschlag bekommen.


----------



## siggi985 (30. April 2010)

Hmm brauch halt einen satz regenreifen und einen fürs staubig trockne, für mischmasch bedingungen hab ich die minion


----------



## X-R4y (30. April 2010)

Mann mann ihr macht da ne Wissenschaft draus^^ 
Vergesst bei dem ganzen Reifen- und Teilegewechsle bitte nicht das fahren an sich xP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (1. Mai 2010)

Für rennen brauch ich leider ne kleine reifen auswahl und bis auf minion und highroller hab ich noch nix getestet


----------



## flowdragon (1. Mai 2010)

Servus,
kann mir mal ein Noton Fahrer sagen, welche Lyrik jetzt genau 2010 verbaut ist? Lauf Freeride Test soll die ja absenkbar sein, das glaub ich aber erst, wenn ichs seh... Absenkbar und die neue Dh KArtusche, das wär ja dann der brüller...
mfg
Flo


----------



## fabextrem (1. Mai 2010)

apropo züge,bei mir schleifen die richtig verlegten züge ganz schön den lack ab.an manchen stellen is er schon komplett weg und greifen schon den rahmen an.ob das so gut ist....


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2010)

Bekanntes Problem, die Lösung wäre gewesen die Züge einfach am Unterrohr zu verlegen. Da bauen die eigentlich nen super Rahmen und nehmen sich keine 5min Zeit um über die Zugführung nachzudenken ... traurig!


----------



## Loddz (1. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du mit "richtig verlegt" ? Von YT oder von dir umgebaut über das Unterrohr?

Hat noch jemand von euch gelbe Punkte an dem Kontakt zwischen Gummi von der Boxxer und dem Oberrohr?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Mai 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Mit 3 bar .....
> Dann kauf mal anständige Reifen die bei 2 bar keinen Durchschlag bekommen.



Ja ich weis doch Ope´le!
Allerdings rollen die Kenda reifen mit so viel druck auf Trockenen und harten strecken extrem gut und haben immer noch genug seitenhalt. Wenn es feucht wird allerdings nicht mehr mit so viel druck.

Ausserdem: Was spricht dagegen ihn mit so viel druck zu fahren wenn es trocken ist und der Grip immer noch voll ausreicht für leichtere Strecken? Ich fahre ihn auch in Winterberg so. Wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2010)

Es spricht sogar etwas dafür *Andre´*, 

das Fahrgefühl ist " direkter " .

Wenig Druck in den Reifen gleich schwammig und indirekt.

Mehr Druck agileres Fahrverhalten und schnellere Beschleunigung.

Ich verstehe  nicht warum gerade ein fast " platter " 

Reifen mehr Grip haben sollte ??


----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Es spricht sogar etwas dafür *Andre´*,
> 
> das Fahrgefühl ist " direkter " .
> 
> ...



Weil die Reifen der aktuellen Generationen für solche niedrigen Drücke konzipiert sind. Das hat nichts mit "fast platt" zu tun.
Der Mindest/Maximaldruck steht ja auf den Reifen drauf.
Wenn die Reifen zu hart aufgepumpt sind können die Stollen ihre Arbeit nicht mehr verrichten weil sich der Reifen nicht vernünftig an den Untergrund anpassen kann. Dann stehen nur die Stollenoberflächen auf dem Untergrund fest an.

Folge: schneller Grip Verlust

 Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Walkverhalten der Seitenwand, dieses kommt erst spürbar negativ zum Tragen wenn der Mindestdruck unterschritten wird.


----------



## lehni. (1. Mai 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe  nicht warum gerade ein fast " platter "
> 
> Reifen mehr Grip haben sollte ??



Die viel größere Auflagefläche macht natürlich den Unterschied und zwar nen riesen Unterschied. 

Bei einem Reifen mit ordentlicher Karkasse auf einer breiten Felge gibts keinen Grund 3 bar zu fahren, denn schwammig wird der nicht. Mit 2 Bar ist sowohl der Grip als auch der Rollwiederstand (im Gelände) besser.
Der Rollwiederstand ist mit mehr Druck nur auf wirklich ebener Fläche niedriger, die man wohl auf kaum einer Downhillstrecke finden wird. Sobald kleine Hindernisse (Wurzeln, Steine, etc.) zu überfahren sind, passt sich der Reifen mit niedrigem Druck besser an, während man mit hohem Druck über jedes Hindesniss "drüber" fahren muss.
Ich hatte den Kenda auch die ersten 2 Wochen drauf und hatte mit 2 bar keine Durchschläge, liegt aber natürlich auch am Gewicht, Fahrweise, Linienwahl etc.
Fahre zur Zeit wo es noch etwas feucht ist den Rain King, der ist großartig. Finde ihn persöhnlich besser als den Muddy Marry, da weich wie Kaugummi aber deutlich haltbarer als die Gooey Glue und im Grip ähnlich gut, wenn nich besser.

Wenns richtig trocken ist wieder Minion mit 42 vorn und 60 hinten.


----------



## siggi985 (1. Mai 2010)

wie sind denn die rain king bei richtig schlammigen bedingungen? werd jetzt mal die kenda testen, mal schauen wie die so sind. meine minion fahr ich auch mit <2 bar, die haben aber auch ne dementsprechend dicke karkasse


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Mai 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Kenda auch die ersten 2 Wochen drauf und hatte mit 2 bar  keine Durchschläge, liegt aber natürlich auch am Gewicht, Fahrweise,  Linienwahl etc.
> 
> Fahre zur Zeit wo es noch etwas feucht ist den Rain King, der ist  großartig.
> Wenns richtig trocken ist wieder Minion mit 42 vorn und 60  hinten.



Aber bestimmt auch daran, dass du die Draht version hast und ich die Falt version.

Werde es übrigens genau so machen mit rain King bei feucht und Minion bei Trocken.


----------



## siggi985 (1. Mai 2010)

Also die kenda sind zwar vom grip her recht gut und lassen sich auch noch mit wenig druck fahren, aber der kurvenhalt ist für den a....  werd sie morgen nochmal ne runde bei regen fahren aber denke sie werden dann gleich wieder den minion weichen müssen


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Mai 2010)

So Mädelz,
genug über Reifenwahl diskutiert, zu dem Thema gibt s vermutlich eh schon 10²² Threads ...


----------



## Jussi (1. Mai 2010)

Welche Minions fährst du?
Hast du mal mit dem Druck bei den Kendas gespielt? Macht ja beim Muddy Mary auch ein riesen Unterschied wenn der Druck nicht stimmt. Ich fahre sie mit ca 2 Bar


----------



## siggi985 (2. Mai 2010)

momentan noch die 60a dh, bin mit ca 1,8 bar die kenda gefahren... habt ihr eigentlich bei euch die 12nm schrauben mit 12 nm angezogen? kommt mir etwas viel vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo

ich wÃ¼rde gerne einmal einige meinungen zu den bikes hÃ¶ren, wie z.b. die lager sind, die verarbeitung, allfÃ¤llige probleme, entÃ¤uschungen, erfreuliches... einfach sachlich.

und bitte mal ganz abgesehen von dem preis! (wie wenn das bike 1000â¬ teurer wÃ¤re)
und von leuten die nicht dem hype verfallen sind 

Gruss


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (4. Mai 2010)

lackierung is mist/unschön


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Mai 2010)

der Rest ist geil.
Außer, dass die Totem OEM ist und kein Mission sondern Motion Control hat.


----------



## numis (4. Mai 2010)

@pedalentreter22



numis schrieb:


> und von leuten die nicht dem hype verfallen sind



wenn ich hier einige seiten durch klicke kann das nicht ganz stimmen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Mai 2010)

ääh was?


----------



## numis (4. Mai 2010)

@ pedalentreter22

ich habe etwas von problemen mit den naben, zugsverlegung und anderen kleinen sachen gelesen. daher hätte ich gerne von leuten die etwas skeptischer denken als du ihre meinung. mich interessiert nur das bike, nicht der preis 

oder eine andere frage: würdest du dir eines dieser Bikes kaufen, auch wenn sie gleich teuer wie die konkurrenz wären (oder das andere)?


----------



## Loddz (4. Mai 2010)

Mein einziges Manko an dem Bike ist bisher die Zugverlegung. Da muss man sich etwas überlegen und umbauen. Das ist nicht durchdacht. Aber ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Mir fehlt nur der Vergleich zu einem anderen Downhiller, daher ist meine Meinung nicht qualifiziert genug  (auch wenn ich 2 andere Bikes nebenbei habe)


----------



## UpDown (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also erst einmal vorne weg: Ich bin mit meinem Tues DH sehr zufrieden und würde es mir wieder kaufen und auch meinem besten Freund weiterempfehlen.

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:

1. Die Federgabel gibt ohne Umbau nicht den gesamten Federweg frei.
2. Zugverlegung ist nicht optimal. Tipp: Mit Kabelbinder und altem Felgenband die Leitungen weiter oben (zur Wippe hin) fixieren, sowie mit dem Felgenband dafür sorgen, dass die Leitungen nicht an den Halterungen am Oberrohr durchrutschen.
3. Schläuche sind viel zu schwer.
4. Boobar Lenker schränkt die optimale Ausrichtung der Bremsen ein.
5. Kettenführung ist nicht völlig schleiffrei einzustellen (stört aber nicht wirklich).
6. Sattelstütze ist nicht komplett versenkbar.
7. Vorderradnabe ist beim Einbau fummelig, da Adapter benutzt werden.
8. Schraubenlöcher im Unterrohr  sind nicht verschlossen.

Das ist aber alles nicht so dramatisch und beeinträchtigt das geniale Fahrverhalten des Tues DH überhaupt nicht. 

Ciao UpDown


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Mai 2010)

ja, das mit der Nabe hat sich aufgeklärt: es war einfach ein lockeres Gelenk im Hinterbau, sonst die Punkte von Updown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (4. Mai 2010)

Nummer 4 mit dem Boobar versteh ich nicht ^^


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Mai 2010)

Vermutung: der Lenker läuft konisch aus und deswegen können die bremsschellen nur bis zu nem bestimmten punkt verschoben werden.


----------



## nitrojunk (4. Mai 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> der Rest ist geil.
> Außer, dass die Totem OEM ist und kein Mission sondern Motion Control hat.



Kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erläutern, was ist OEM und wo ist der unterschied bei Mission und Motion Control ? Verstehe das auf der RS-Seite nicht so wirklich.

Grüße


----------



## UpDown (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
der Lenker, Truvativ Boobar, wird zum Vorbau hin dicker, dadurch kann ich die Bremsen nicht weit genug innen anbringen.
Deswegen kann ich die Bremshebel nicht optimal außen greifen.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## siggi985 (4. Mai 2010)

Ok, da muss man aber die Bremsen schon sehr weit in Richtung Lenkermitte verschieben ^^


----------



## Jussi (5. Mai 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch!
Hab mein Boobar gegen einen 780 x 20mm verbaut.
Ist eh besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (5. Mai 2010)

UpDown schrieb:


> 1. Die Federgabel gibt ohne Umbau nicht den gesamten Federweg frei.



Hää? Was bitte meinst du denn damit? Bist du einfach zu leicht oder wie? Bei mir isse perfekt  Und ich durfte am Wochenende n Demo n bissi testen (leider net auf nem richtigen Trail), da war ne Boxxer Race drin und die war (trotz vermutlich auch Standartfeder) weit härter.

Naja jetzt bekommste von mir - auch wenn ich auch eher überzeugt bin  - auch noch aufgezählt was ich so finde:

1. Dämpferfeder harmoniert nur beim L-Rahmen mit der Gabel - 500er rein und gut ist. (oder beides weicher für die leichten Kiddies)
2. Lack ist ziemlich schnell weg geschrabbt
3. Zugführung ist wirklich Kacke
4. Kefü schleift n bissi (joa was solls ^^)
5. Elixier hat wandernden Druckpunkt - Ist vermutlich nicht korrekt entlüftet - muss ich dringend tun 
6.  Gabel wie angegeben mit 8 Klicks zugedreht hat sich bei mir wieder aufgeschraubt - bissi mehr Klicks dann taugts 
7. Gabel komplett gekürzt, somit nur Direkt-Mount-Vorbau möglich
8. Sattel ist hässlich 
9.  Hinterreifen nicht wirklich Dh-tauglich (vorne is er Ok)
10. Bremse wirklich nur begrenzt montierbar - ist aber noch ok.

Also eigentlich alles Kleinigkeiten die man bei den meisten Komplettbikes hat. Würde - wenn die Langzeithaltbarkeit erwießen wäre - im Vergleich zum Demo bei gleichem Preis vermutlich das Tues vorziehn. Konnte das Demo leider noch nicht ausgiebig genug testen, aber vom ersten Eindruck her gefällt mir mein Tues besser .

Über Lager und Rahmenqualität kann ich nichts sagen außer dass es bisher hält - wäre auch echt schwach wenn nicht.


----------



## lehni. (5. Mai 2010)

Ich kann da eig nur teilweise zustimmen:

-Zugführung: keine Probleme. Da wo es reibt kommt halt Schutzfolie hin, so wie bei jedem anderem Rad auch. Genauso wie ans Unterrohr gegen Steinschlag etc. Jeder Lack leidet unter wenn mal nen richtiger Brocken ans Unterrohr fliegt. 
-Bremse: keine Probleme, im Gegenteil... das ist die beste Bremse die ich je hatte. Und, mal ehrlich, entlüften sollt man eh 1-2 mal im Jahr, dann eben einmal zu Beginn falls man ein wenig Fading hat.
-Bremsgriffmontage: reicht mir vollkommen
-Kettenführung: schleift bei mir nix, allerdings auch mit RR Kassette

Zustimmen kann ich:
-Adapter an der Vorderradnabe sind dumm, wäre typisch für mich wenn ich das irgenwann mal beim transport verschluder 
-Sattel ist hässlich und schwer
-Reifen und Schläuche, aber gehe mal von aus, dass auch keiner die Specialized Dinger an nem Demo dran lässt

Hab aber noch was neues:
Gabel: Meine hatte noch das übliche Boxxer 2010 Problem, also zu wenig/gar kein Schmieröl. Gabel wurde schon nach wenigen Tagen im Ansprechverhalten ziemlich mies. Nach Schmierölwechsel (vorher war ca nen zehntel drin von der neuen Menge) läuft das Teil Klasse. Der Fehler liegt hier aber natürlich bei Rock Shox und nicht bei YT, das Problem kann daher an jedem anderem Bike auch auftauchen. 

Steuersatz: Hat schon nach wenigen Wochen geknarzt. Da fast ohne Fett montiert, war da schon richtig Dreck drin. Alles sauber gemacht und ordentlich gefettet, läuft wieder.

Der letzte Punk ist übrigens der einzige der mich ein wenig stört, da das nicht unbedingt jeder selbst machen kann und solche Probleme durch ne saubere Montage vermieden werden können. Die restlichen Sachen sind ja eher Kleinigkeiten die mehr oder weniger bei den meisten Bikes auftreten.


----------



## TEAM ST (5. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Noton 2010:

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob es nun ein Canyon Trailflow oder ein YT Noton werden soll und habe zum Noton gegriffen.
Grund: Preis, Lyric, Hammerschmidt

Bin jetzt schon diverse male gefahren und das Bike gefällt mir immer besser.
Die Sitzrohrhöhe könnte ca. 3-4 cm höher sein. Ich bin 1,86 Meter und dort ist der Rahmen schon sehr grenzwertig zum Touren. Da hätte mir ein Canyno besser getan.

Aber im Freeride und Downhill ist das Bike einfach nur der Hammer.
Die Lyric vorne ist absolut genial. Fährt sich besser als eine Fox Van 32.
Man kann sie in weniger als 1 Sek. sperren und wieder öffnen.

Die Hammerschmidt hört sich im hohen Gang bei schneller Geschwindigkeit an, wie ein Dynamo, ist aber Downhill nicht zu höhre 
Stört auch kaum. Schaltet dafür unglaublich schnell und die Kette fliegt nicht ab, im gegensatz zu der bei den Canyon Bikes.

Die MZ TST R kann ich jetzt nicht mit anderen Dämpfern vergleichen, aber auch sie fährt sich erst Sahne und die Möglichkeit, dass Ding zu sperren ist genial !


Im Endeffekt, ist es echt ein Traum Bike für Leute bis 1,82 Meter.
Grund: Preis, Lyric, Hammerschmidt !

Für mich könnte nur das Sitzrohr etwas höher sein...
Und die Griffe mag ich nicht leiden...


So, jetzt habe ich aber wieder Lust zu Biken ;D


----------



## nitrojunk (5. Mai 2010)

Frage nochmal, möchte mir auch eins der Tues kaufen, überlege immernoch ob mit Totem oder mit Boxxer. Wo ist bei der Totem den der unterschied zwischen Mission und Motion Controle ? 

Was kann die Totem im Tues was die Boxxer nicht kann, ausser das die Boxxer mehr FW und ne Doppelbrückengabel ist ?

Überlege halt, weil ich die ganzen "Spinn-Tricks" eh nicht machen will ob ich dann nicht gleich die Boxxer mit mehr FW nehme und fürn Bikepark ist die wohl auchnoch ein wenig besser.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich ist die Bokser mehr zum DH-Räisen gedacht.

Die totem eher für den Park.

Ist aber Ansichtssache.

Ich fahre auch lieber mit´m Hardtail DH .


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Mai 2010)

Mission Control ist alles sauber einstellen können, Motion Control kannste die Druckstufe bis zum quasi blockieren zuschrauben. Wenn s dich genauer interessiert bemühe die heilige Suchfunktion .
Was die Totem noch kann was die Totem nicht kann außer weniger Federweg haben und keine Doppelbrückengabel zu sein? Naja schlechter aussehen kann sie noch, schlechtere Lenkpräzesion hat se noch, bei nem Kumpel ist sie auch sehr gut beim Öl auslaufen lassen (2008er)  
Hat vorallem nen größeren Lenkeinschlag (was du auf der Strecke nicht sonderlich merkst). Man merkt ich find die Boxxer besser  - Allerdings ist es mehr davon abhängig was du für ein Radel haben willst. Richtig Downhilllastig und vorallem für harte Kurse besser geeignet - Boxxer , eher n Ticken weniger Dh-lastig dafür vielleicht n klein wenig verspielter und vermutlich n bisschen besser fürs Waldautobahndownhill (Wibe) fahren, dann die Totem. Schenkt sich allerdings nicht zu viel ...


----------



## Loddz (5. Mai 2010)

Nimm die Boxxer wenn du nicht groß tricksen willst. Ist bei mir genauso, ich habe vom FR auf DH deswegen umbestellt. Ist ne geile Gabel und 200mm h/v ist ausgewogener als vorne zu wenig.


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Mission Control ist alles sauber einstellen können, Motion Control kannste die Druckstufe bis zum quasi blockieren zuschrauben. Wenn s dich genauer interessiert bemühe die heilige Suchfunktion .
> Was die Totem noch kann was die Totem nicht kann außer weniger Federweg haben und keine Doppelbrückengabel zu sein? Naja schlechter aussehen kann sie noch, schlechtere Lenkpräzesion hat se noch, bei nem Kumpel ist sie auch sehr gut beim Öl auslaufen lassen (2008er)
> Hat vorallem nen größeren Lenkeinschlag (was du auf der Strecke nicht sonderlich merkst). Man merkt ich find die Boxxer besser  - Allerdings ist es mehr davon abhängig was du für ein Radel haben willst. Richtig Downhilllastig und vorallem für harte Kurse besser geeignet - Boxxer , eher n Ticken weniger Dh-lastig dafür vielleicht n klein wenig verspielter und vermutlich n bisschen besser fürs Waldautobahndownhill (Wibe) fahren, dann die Totem. Schenkt sich allerdings nicht zu viel ...



Viel geschrieben, viel unqualifiziertes vor allem ..............


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2010)

Dann schreib was sinnvolleres Mister Ach-wie-schlau. Hast aber hoffentlich gemerkt dass nicht alles ernst zu nehmen war was ich von mir gab


----------



## S*P*J (6. Mai 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Dann schreib was sinnvolleres Mister Ach-wie-schlau. Hast aber hoffentlich gemerkt dass nicht alles ernst zu nehmen war was ich von mir gab



hab bis jetzt 2tues fahrer in Action gesehen, wo von  einer mit nem Platten seine Karre neben dem Lift hochgeschob. der andere war ganz fit, (war aber nicht Rommerzghost oder wie der Vogel heisst, der mitm Bike im Bett pennt. )

also 50/50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (6. Mai 2010)

Achso andere bikes bekommen nie nen platten... Ich verstehe...


----------



## OnkelNielson (6. Mai 2010)

hab n 2009er noton, super teil, neue gabel rein (lyrik coil) und noch besser (spricht sensibler an als die 55 ATA), bissl schwer vielleicht und die juicy 5 ist vielleicht n bissl schwach auf der brust, neue bremse ist als nächstes dran, wenn ich mich endlich mal zwischen saint und code entschieden hab.

einwas nervt, bei komplett eingefedertem hinterbau, streift der reifen am zug vom umwerfer und an dem knubbel wo der zug eingehängt wird, aber da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen... vielleicht knubbel abflexen und zug unten rum verlegen 

aber für den preis ist das bike einfach top!!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt 2tues fahrer in Action gesehen, wo von  einer mit nem Platten seine Karre neben dem Lift hochgeschob. der andere war ganz fit, (war aber nicht Rommerzghost oder wie der Vogel heisst, der mitm Bike im Bett pennt. )
> 
> also 50/50



Naa, ich war es nicht 
Und wir könnten ja mal , falls es dir nicht viel zu Peinlich ist, eine runde fahren wenn man sich mal sieht. Dann kannst du ja sagen in welchem Maße ich "Vogel" deiner Ansicht nach "fit" bin.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

................*r   o   f   l   ..................*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

Mensch, kopier doch wenigstens den Smiley von irgendwo, so hat das doch gar keinen Charakter gerdi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

.......................................

Du weißt doch gar nicht warum ich lachend am Boden liege.......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

Hmmm. stimmt


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2010)

Darf ich's sagen ...... 
Ich weiss es, ich weiss es ...............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

.....OK, hast die Freigabe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

Nein darfst du nicht!


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2010)

*Menno ..................*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

Haha!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2010)

Solltet ihr auch was sinnvolles tun oder weshalb spamt ihr hier rum


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

...........pfeif.....pfeif.......dumdideldidum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (6. Mai 2010)

das ist doch was sinnvolles


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2010)

*Wunderbar *


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2010)

.............was suchst Du hier, ab in den *Demo-Fred*...............


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2010)

Oje jetzt gibs Mecker von *Kroetchen* ................. zisch' und versteck'


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2010)

Ääähm. Also ich sage jetzt ist mal Schluss und back to Topic ( auch wenn ich mit rumgedaddelt habe  )


----------



## fabextrem (8. Mai 2010)

hey leute.neues von der front.heute ist in lac blanc meine boxxer team vom yt gebrochen.....nachn drop einfach durch.bilder bei meinen fotos.....


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> hey leute.neues von der front.heute ist in lac blanc meine boxxer team vom yt gebrochen.....nachn drop einfach durch.bilder bei meinen fotos.....



Hättest du das Casting gleich gegen das neue tauschen lassen ..............


----------



## siggi985 (8. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte man das casting tauschen lassen? Nur weil die wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das es bricht? Bin schon etliche gaps und drops runter ohne probleme...


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das casting tauschen lassen? Nur weil die wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das es bricht? Bin schon etliche gaps und drops runter ohne probleme...



Weil bekannt war das die erste Serie fehlerhaft ist .......
Ist ja dann auch verstärkt worden.


----------



## siggi985 (8. Mai 2010)

Und das Tauscht rockshox wohl kostenlos oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, zumindest wenn das Casting noch ganz ist ....
Bei einem defekten Casting denke ich aber auch .......


----------



## Loddz (9. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte die Castings wären von der 2. Generation??


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

Sollte man vll mal bei rockshox nachforschen ob die gabeln von der ersten oder zweiten sind bzw bei yt nachfragen...


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Sollte man vll mal bei rockshox nachforschen ob die gabeln von der ersten oder zweiten sind bzw bei yt nachfragen...



Kann man selber nachforschen, Fotos und Berichte dazu gibts ja hier.


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab schon per Suchfunktion hier gesucht aber nichts gefunden :-( Einziger Hinweis ist ja iwie die Bremsleitungsführung ( Kerbe an der Rückseite )...


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

facepalm ............


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

bevor du dir die mühe machst facepalm.... zu schreiben hättest du auch schreiben können wos steht ^^


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450190
Hier ..............
Waren knapp 20 Sekunden Suche ...........


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

wenn man weiss was man genau eingeben soll ja...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

Boxxer Casting ......


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

Also mein Casting ist von der 2ten Generation...


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Also mein Casting ist von der 2ten Generation...



Dann ist doch prima


----------



## lehni. (9. Mai 2010)

Jop meins ist auch neu, und mein Tues war laut YT eig mit das erste, welches zusammengebaut wurde. Daher glaub ich net, dass fabextreme nen altes Casting hat bzw. hatte xD


----------



## numis (9. Mai 2010)

Habe das tues jetzt mal in echt gesehen und konnte auch etwas fahren.

der eindruck war nicht schlecht (bis auf die laufräder, steuersatz und sattel )
beim fr finde ich es einfach schade mit dem Motion Control, ist ja so eigentlich gar keine 2010 gabel 

der dh ist für mich ein typisches parkbike, aber nach meinem eindruck kein racebike.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2010)

....isses dooch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (9. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> der dh ist für mich ein typisches parkbike, aber nach meinem eindruck kein racebike.



Dem Radstand nach ist es ein Racebike - weiß aber nicht welche Kriterien es noch geben soll.. 

Und ja, Parkbike hin oder her.. man kann es auch auf einer 1000 Höhenmeter Tour die Berge hochtreten. Alles nur eine Frage wieviel man will..  Gut, dass es so antriebsneutral ist


----------



## Loddz (9. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei einem Problem helfen?

Mein Steuersatz knackt beim Einlenken seit einem Sturz vor 2 Wochen. Ich habe die Schrauben an der oberen Brücke gelöst und versucht den Steuersatz einzustellen.

Zuerst habe ich nur nach Gefühl angezogen bis nichts mehr Spiel hatte - alles nichts gebracht. Jetzt klappte es mit etwas mehr Kraft als ich dachte. Bis ich heute eine Runde locker gefahren bin. Jetzt knackt es leicht wenn ich ganz nach links einlenke. Aber nur wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe und auf den Boden "schlage". Nach 1 Knacken kommt es nicht wieder - nur nach erneutem belasten.

Wie fest ist euer Steuersatz angezogen und wie sollte es korrekt gemacht werden? (nach jedem Versuch habe ich natürlich die Schrauben an den Brücken mit 7,3Nm angezogen)


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich würde die Aheadschraube so anziehen, dass das Lager gerade so fest ist und noch kein Widerstand beim lenken zu spüren ist, danach alles andere wieder anziehen und wenns dann noch da ist mal bei Yt nachfragen! Kannst auch mal den Steuersatz schön fetten vll hilft das! Wenn nicht wird vll ein Lager kaputt sein...


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2010)

Könnte ja auch sein das es nicht der Steuersatz ist ............


----------



## siggi985 (9. Mai 2010)

wäre möglich aber da würde ich anfangen ;-)


----------



## Loddz (10. Mai 2010)

Es kommt recht eindeutig vom Steuersatz. Zum Einen weil es nur beim Einlenken auftritt und ich das Knacken auch von dort spüre/höre. Und je nach Anzugsmoment an der Kappe klingt es auch stärker oder kommt nicht immer vor.

Ich habe die Kappe so fest gezogen, dass es kein Spiel mehr gibt. Vielleicht fühle ich das auch nicht gescheit aber da war es fast am schlimmsten. Habe dann immer 1/8 Umdrehung härter gedreht (Zusammen vllt eine halbe - 3/4 Umdrehung) obwohl ich dachte, das wäre schon zu fest. Widerstand beim Lenken gibt es noch nicht. Dann war ging es anscheinend aber nach der lockeren Ausfahrt jetzt hat es nochmal (schwächer) angefangen zu knacksen.

Wie komme ich an den Steuersatz? Ich habe alle 3 oberen Schrauben der Boxxer gelöst und dachte, nun kann man sie rausziehen wie gewohnt bei SingleCrown Gabeln. Ging nicht..


----------



## PvPV (10. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> beim fr finde ich es einfach schade mit dem Motion Control, ist ja so eigentlich gar keine 2010 gabel


Hallo allerseits,
kann das bitte ein tuesFR-Besitzer bestätigen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## lehni. (10. Mai 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Wie komme ich an den Steuersatz? Ich habe alle 3 oberen Schrauben der Boxxer gelöst und dachte, nun kann man sie rausziehen wie gewohnt bei SingleCrown Gabeln. Ging nicht..



Ist schon richtig. Aheadkappe ab, obere Brücke an den beiden Holmen und am Steuerrohr lösen. Falls das nicht klappt weil es irgendwo klemmt, lös auch die untere Brücke, dann kannste du die Holme einzeln nach unten schieben und dann einfach die obere Brücke runternehmen. 
Bau den Steuersatz ruhig mal auseinander, mach ihn sauber und fette ordentlich (war bei mir ab Werk kaum und hat auch schnell angefangen zu knacken).


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## PvPV (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabextrem (10. Mai 2010)

hey leute.mir is ja am we meine boxxer team gerissen.hab yt ne enail geschrieben und die meinten gleich einschicken.aber das laufrad hats au noch erwischt.jetzt wollt ich da anrufen.aber habs 3mal probiert,es nimmt niemand ab.oh man kotz mich das wieder an...
weis jemand was genaueres über den telefon support?die nummer vllt?danke


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. Mai 2010)

glaubst mir nicht, was? 
hab ne Antwort von YT bekommen, sie zeigten sich äußerst hilfsbereit, können mir jedoch keine Boxxer als Totemersatz schicken, da vorbestellt. 
Aber mal schaun, ob sie mir helfen können.


----------



## siggi985 (10. Mai 2010)

Telefon: +49 (0) 9191 / 736 305-0


----------



## schablone (10. Mai 2010)

@ Loddz:

bau mal deine Gabel aus. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Steuersatz.
Der Rahmen wurde nicht sauber ausgeblasen, deshalb waren Späne im Steuersatz
siehe Foto

Zieh einfach die obere Gabelbrücke ab, dann fällt die Gabel nach unten raus.


----------



## Loddz (10. Mai 2010)

Okay danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde morgen die Gabel nochmal versuchen auszubauen. Das war nur letztes Mal selbst mit Gewalt nicht möglich.


----------



## siggi985 (10. Mai 2010)

vll mal mitm gummihammer leicht oben auf den schaft kloppen ;-)


----------



## numis (11. Mai 2010)

schablone schrieb:


> @ Loddz:
> 
> bau mal deine Gabel aus. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Steuersatz.
> Der Rahmen wurde nicht sauber ausgeblasen, deshalb waren Späne im Steuersatz
> .




das finde ich etwas sehr unprofessionell, schade für yt. 
bei einem direktvertrieb darf so was einfach nicht vorkommen! (haben sie unterzeitdruck wohl etwas die qualität schleifen lassen)

aber wie ist hier die einpresstiefe des steuersatzes, oder was sind die erhebungen um steuerrohr, (sehe es nicht richtig)?


----------



## Loddz (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Gummihammer-Tip. Mit vielen kräftigen Schlägen konnte ich die obere Brücke abziehen.. Und es war echt kaum gefettet (aber nur 1 Span). An einer Stelle war es etwas angerostet, da ist wohl Dreck reingekommen. Bisher klackt nichts, am Samstag wird es in Lac Blanc getestet


----------



## Rene2 (11. Mai 2010)

Moin moin!! Ich denke seid längeren darüber nach mir ein Slopestyle Rahmen zuzulegen nur habe ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung und würde mich gerne mal umhören was es da so gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (11. Mai 2010)

Rene2 schrieb:


> Moin moin!! Ich denke seid längeren darüber nach mir ein Slopestyle Rahmen zuzulegen nur habe ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung und würde mich gerne mal umhören was es da so gibt?



Oje schon wieder so n Spezialist  Naja was solls ich geb einfach mal die nette antwort statt auf die Suchfunktion zu verweisen: 

1. Das hier ist n Thread zum Thema YT und keine allgemeine Kaufberatung. -> Du wirst hier nicht auf verschiedenste Bikes hingewießen und zu jedem beraten 
2. Von YT gäbs zum Slopestylen das Play - soll wohl ganz gut sein und für den Preis kannst da eigentlich nix falsch machen - vorrausgesetzt du willst tatsächlich n Slopestyle Bike.
3. Bist du sicher dass es ein Slopestle Radel sein soll? Bist du schonmal Slopestyle gefahren - wenn ja schau dir das Play genauer an - wenn nein dann lies dich erstmal durch die haufenweise Threads dies zu dem Thema gibt, schau bei euch mal auf dem örtlichen Slopestylekurs vorbei und laber mal mit denen ein wenig - wenn s das bei euch nicht gibt dann is ein Slopestyleradel vermutlich eh fehl am Platz. (Bist du also sicher dass n Slopestyle das richtige für dich ist?)
4. Wenn s dann noch exaktere Fragen gibt, dann kannste ja in nem passenden Thread nachfragen oder wenn s keinen gibt selbst einen auf machen. 
5. Welche Bikes es von YT gibt schaust du dir am besten mal auf deren Homepage an (google -> Young Talent Industries)  wenn du dann zu einem der Modelle fragen haben solltest oder sonst ne exaktere Frage zu den YTs hast, dann frag bei deren Support oder hier im Thread


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2010)

.........hey *ms06*, bist ja heute gut drauf......und wirklich nett.....


----------



## Apeman (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, kann hier mal einer was zum fahrverhalten vom play posten? suche ein verspieltes bike für  kleine northshores, stunts und bisserl dirten sollte man damit auch  können. schwanke immo noch zwischen sx-trail und play.  wobei der preisvorteil klar auf der seite des play  ist...

also bitte keine antworten ala "kauf es weil es billig ist" oder "ist  voll tight das ding"!


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Mai 2010)

hab zwar das noton 2009, aber hab es ähnlich wie das play aufgebaut.
das play ist ganz klar verspielter, sprich leichter und wendiger... für bischen dirten wird wohl das sx-trail reichen... 
fürs freeriden ist das sx-trail besser da der hinterbau einfach dafür ausgelegt ist.
wenn du aber mehr slopestyle/dirt fährst dann empfehl ich dir doch das play


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

SXT taugt nicht zum dirt fahren ..........


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Mai 2010)

lässt sich jetzt drum streiten... kommt auf den fahrer drauf an... 
aber es hat kein sinn sich für 1x pro woche dirten und 6x pro woche freeriden n play zum kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

Das mag sein, aber um richtig vernünftig dirt zu fahren ist das SX trotzdem das falsche Bike.
Grund: Zu lang, nicht progressiv genug, zu hoch ....
Das SX ist eher noch Slopestylebike als Dirtbike.


----------



## 9Toad1 (17. Mai 2010)

noton 2009 is einfach das perfekte bike  -> 130-160mm


----------



## EraZeR (17. Mai 2010)

hi, hat hier einer von seinem umstieg auf ne stärkere feder fürs tues, noch ne 500er 550er feder übrig die er abgeben möchte ?

was würdet ihr an meiner stelle nehmen  bei 67 kg leergewicht ? mir is die 450er weng zu weich und ich weiß nich wie groß da die unterschiede dann sind.

also wenn einer eine abzugeben hat, am besten mit zustandsbeschreibung / bild und preisvorstellung => PN an mich


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Mai 2010)

Also entweder die Play-Fahrer sind zu blöd um zu schreiben oder sie sind nur biken weil ihnen das Radel zu gut gefällt... Jedenfalls antworten die hier nie auf Fragen  
@Apeman - such einen der s play hat (Fotoalbum) und schreib ihn per PM an
@Erazer: Machst du 3 Meter Flatdrops oder weshalb ist dir die zu weich? oO Ich hab 75 Leergewicht und die 500er Feder und die passt perfekt. Schlägst du s dauernd durch? Ich hab die 500er erst einmal durch gehaun und das war n 2m Drop mit stumpfer Landung in der man auch noch Bremsen muss - sonst nutz ich den Federweg nur genau aus  Würd an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall nicht härter als ne 500er nehmen ...


----------



## Apeman (17. Mai 2010)

> Also entweder die Play-Fahrer sind zu blöd um zu schreiben oder sie sind  nur biken weil ihnen das Radel zu gut gefällt... Jedenfalls antworten  die hier nie auf Fragen


so kommt es bei mir leider auch rüber...

dank dir ms06-rider


----------



## caress (17. Mai 2010)

dann antworte ich dir mal:

fahr das play seit april, neben dummen sprÃ¼chen meiner mitfahrer ("bist du nicht schon zu alt fÃ¼r yt, usw.  ) hat sich der kauf bis jetzt gelohnt.
der suntour dÃ¤mpfer arbeitet erstaunlich gut auf den trails. keine schwachpunkte hier. auf local dh pisten mit vielen schnellen schlÃ¤gen jedoch schnell an den grenzen.
die bremsen wÃ¼rd ich sofort tauschen, plÃ¶tzliche einsetzendes fading. kann man kein vertrauen schenken. auf dirttrails aber absolut ausreichend.
die kenda eightblock gefallen mir bis jetzt gut, ausser auf losen pisten. da hab ich mich mit den larsen tt sicherer gefÃ¼hlt. geht aber klar.
sehr sehr lange sattelstÃ¼tze die sich komplett versenken lÃ¤sst, wenn man lange bis zu seinem trail braucht echt perfekt â wenn nicht: kann man da gut ein paar gramm sparen 
gabel, pedale anbauteile sind ja standard stuff, muss man nichts zu sagen. 

gut war noch die vorarbeit, alles mit montage fett gut eingeschmiert und schrauben auch gut angezogen. rahmen macht mir nen guten eindruck. die grafiken sind mir persÃ¶nlich zu kindergarten, aber geschmack ist ja verschieden.

als fahrbarer vergleich in der klasse hab ich allerdings nur das cowan ds und ein agent trinity im dirt fully bereich. gibts keine abstriche.


mit ein paar euro mehr in die bremsanlage ein guter geldeinsatz.


----------



## Apeman (17. Mai 2010)

danke caress! dachte schon im yt forum gibt es nur "frischlinge" ^^

ja das mit den decals ist mir leider auch schon negativ aufgefallen, aber es geht ja primär um das fahrverhalten. aussehen steht bei mir (in dem fall) an zweiter stelle.

jetzt müßte ich noch wissen wie groß du bist und wie du mit dem onesice rahmen zurecht kommst. bin 1,88 groß und hoffe das der für mich nicht zu klein ist.


----------



## hardcorehaude (17. Mai 2010)

dann antworte ich halt mal 
hab das play - rahmen gebraucht gekauft und heute erst fertig aufgebaut - zum fahrverhalten kann ich also nicht viel sagen.
aber wie ope oben schon sagt, sx-trail und dirt geht so gut wie garnicht! außer in rahmengröße s, bei 60kg lebendgewicht und einer 500er (und mehr) feder. außerdem ist der rahmen einfach zu schwer! beim sx sieht`s da natürlich wieder anders aus, wäre wenn das geld keine rolle spielt meine alternative zum noton und play!


----------



## hardcorehaude (17. Mai 2010)

da war jemand schneller mit  "dann antworte ich halt mal .."


----------



## hardcorehaude (17. Mai 2010)

man muss ganz klar sagen, das play ist und bleibt ein dirt-fully ... dementsprechend ist auch die rahmengröße/geo wie bei einem dirtbike. ich bin 182cm und mir taugts!
falls du wirklich auch gröberes fahren willst, dann schau dir doch auch mal das transition bottlerocket an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (17. Mai 2010)

Also sx ist perfekt zum dirten mit 106mm luftdämpfer hinten, hab übrigens selber ein sx ( kein sxtrail!!! )! Die federhärte is auch noch ne geschmackssache beim tues, will garnicht wissen wieviele leute ihren dhler extrem straff fahren...


----------



## FreezerJ (17. Mai 2010)

so bei mir ist heute der bremsschlauch an meinem tues dh durchgeknickt. tja yt hatte ich schon auf das problem angesprochen die haben mir geantwortet das die zugverlegung am 2011modell kommplett anders werden soll da ich denen geschrieben hatte das die vlt die letzte halterung am oberrohr 4cm nach hinten schweißen könnten.
so jetzt muss ich mal gucken ob nen freund von mir zeit das ich mit dem den schlauch wechseln kann da ich weder erfahrung noch equipment habe


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst den unterschied zwischen sx und sxtrail, sx ist perfekt zum dirten mit 106mm luftdämpfer hinten, hab übrigens selber ein sx ( kein sxtrail!!! )! Die federhärte is auch noch ne geschmackssache beim tues, will garnicht wissen wieviele leute ihren dhler extrem straff fahren...



Nein vergessen wir nicht .....
9Toad1 schrieb aber vom SX-Trail.

Das SX ist ein perfektes Bike für Dirt und Slopestyle, allerdings wesentlich teurer als das Play.


----------



## siggi985 (17. Mai 2010)

Damit meinte ich dich ope, du hast sx geschrieben


----------



## Loddz (17. Mai 2010)

Freezer, wie war der Bremsschlauch verlegt? In der Original Art?
Hehe das hilft uns ja viel, wenn die 2011er Modelle eine andere Zugverlegung haben.  Aber zumindest nehmen sie die Kritik ernst, darauf kommt es letztendlich an.

Ich hab meine Züge nun komplett neu verlegt. Bremsschlauch läuft über den Schwinger (zur mittleren Platte am Unterrohr) und Schaltzug geht innen direkt an der Sattelstütze runter zur untersten Platte am Unterrohr. An jeder Schraube ist eine Platte zum Befestigen.
Habe dafür den Dämpfer ohne Feder eingebaut gehabt um die Bewegung zu beobachten und die Verlegung scheint super zu sein.


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich dich ope, du hast sx geschrieben


----------



## numis (17. Mai 2010)

sx vs. play... würde ganz klar das sx nehmen!!!

dirten kannst du mit dem bike wirklich nicht richtig, es ist aber kein problem damit (mit etwas mehr treten) in einem dritpark spass zuhaben.

für den rest (shors, drops, freeriden) ist es wie gemacht.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (17. Mai 2010)

hy ! 

also ich wollt mal fragen ob vielleicht ein "erfahrener" dhler nen testbericht zum tues schreiben könnte da ich warscheinlich von zonenschein auf yt umsteigen will ! wäre auf jedenfall schön wenn jemand den bericht schreiben würde der schon ein paar dh boliden gefahren ist um vergleiche zu ziehen ...


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

numis schrieb:


> sx vs. play... würde ganz klar das sx nehmen!!!
> 
> dirten kannst du mit dem bike wirklich nicht richtig, es ist aber kein problem damit (mit etwas mehr treten) in einem dritpark spass zuhaben.
> 
> für den rest (shors, drops, freeriden) ist es wie gemacht.



Für's Freeriden wurde das SX Trail gemacht.
SX ist wirklich nur gut für Slopestyle und Dirt da es äusserst kompakt und kurz ist. Damit willst du nicht länger treten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (17. Mai 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Für's Freeriden wurde das SX Trail gemacht.
> SX ist wirklich nur gut für Slopestyle und Dirt da es äusserst kompakt und kurz ist. Damit willst du nicht länger treten müssen.



klar

aber für die, die einfache hobbyfahrer sind ist der unterschied eher psychisch und nicht physisch daher hat diese bike für 'normalos' eine grosse spannbreite.

(ich zähle mich auch zu den normalos, der eher nach dem psychischen einkaufen, obwohl ich es eigentlich besser wissen solte  )


----------



## Apeman (17. Mai 2010)

okay... also danke für die "paar" brauchbaren sachen zwischen den zeilen. vergesst jetzt mal das sx (hätte sagen sollen, dass es das mod. 2008 ist)!

ich möchte einfach nur einen fahrbericht über das yt play.

hab nen freerider fürs grobe und ein enduro für touren! will also nur wissen, wie sich das YT PLAY so fährt. 

am besten nur von den leuten die es auch wirklich haben und damit auch richtig fahren...

so long apeman


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2010)

Apeman schrieb:


> okay... also danke für die "paar" brauchbaren sachen zwischen den zeilen. vergesst jetzt mal das sx (hätte sagen sollen, dass es das mod. 2008 ist)!
> 
> ich möchte einfach nur einen fahrbericht über das yt play.
> 
> ...



Das Play kommt doch jetzt erst raus bzw. ist ganz neu. Ich denke da wirst du noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## Apeman (17. Mai 2010)

Naja, die werden ja schon seit knapp zwei Monaten ausgeliefert... Da wird doch sicher schon jemand (außer caress) was zu schreiben können? ;-)


----------



## UpDown (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also ich habe ein Leergewicht von 83 kg.
Mit der 450 Pfund Feder in meinem Tues DH hatte ich einen SAG von 22 mm / 35 % . Mit einer 550 Pfund Feder habe ich nun einen SAG von 15 mm / 24 %. Warte jedoch noch auf eine 500 Pfund Feder, mit der ich mir einen SAG von 19 mm / 30 % verspreche.

Ich denke auch, dass du mit deinen 67 kg mit einer 450 Pfund Feder gut aufgehoben bist.

Denke daran, dass du mit der Federhärte nur den SAG einstellen solltest.
Das Durchschlagen bzw. das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers wird über die Druckstufe geregelt.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## siggi985 (17. Mai 2010)

ein freund von mir hatte sein play seit dezember, allerdings den rahmen wieder verkauft ohne groß damit zu fahren, fand ihn aber eigentlich recht gut und auf dirts kam man damit auch wunderbar zu recht, für kleinere freeride einsätze fand ich die hinterbau funktion allerdings nicht allzu gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (17. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre mit voller Ausrüstung bei 85 Kg ne 550er Feder mit 30% SAG. Denke auch das bei 67 Kg die 450er passen müsste.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. Mai 2010)

also habe das play von februar an ,es fährt sich nicht 100% so wie mein dirtbike zuvor harttail ist halt hart aber es kommt dem sehr nahe alles sehr hart und direkt,durch meinen flacheren/breiteren lenker füllt es sich echt wie ein street hardtail an heist flache front breit und tiefes tretlager,ich fahre damit dirts aber auch leicht fr also kleine drops singletrail usw es rollt sehr gut wenn ich vom bighit aufs play wechsel muss ich drauf achten nicht zu schnell zu werden ,die dirtjumper und den sr dämpfer kann man top abstimmen 2,5 bar v und 7,5 hinten schön viel federweg nutzen für fr und dann 0,5 bar mehr für dirts,ich bin 1,75 70kg mir könnte das oberrohr noch kürzer sein für manuals der hinterbau ist ja sehr kurz,bei deiner grösse wahrscheinlich verspielt kurz,das rad ist optisch echt der hammer siehe bilder vorallem die ausfallenden und die dämpfer wippen echt dicke frässteile ,das einzige was ich änderte war sixpack lenker720mm,plaste sattel,nc17 pedale,dh schläuche,und das 13er ritzel weg ist zu stramm gewesen jetzt mit 14 erheblich besser zu fahren ergebnis 14,7 kg mit potential nach unten


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Mai 2010)

dann hab ich wohl siggi985`s kollegen den rahmen abgekauft.
seit gestern endlich fertig aufgebaut, aber immer noch keinen meter bewegt.
gesamteindruck gut, dicke vierkant rohre am hinterbau, genügend gussets ... passt!
meins wiegt momentan 13,3kg ohne irgendwelche edelparts - eigentlich fast alles aus der restekiste. am we komme ich dann hoffentlich endlich mal zum fahren ... wird eng, schließlich ist ja auch "berg"!


----------



## Ope (18. Mai 2010)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> dann hab ich wohl siggi985`s kollegen den rahmen abgekauft.
> seit gestern endlich fertig aufgebaut, aber immer noch keinen meter bewegt.
> gesamteindruck gut, *dicke vierkant rohre am hinterbau, genügend gussets *... passt!
> meins wiegt momentan 13,3kg ohne irgendwelche edelparts - eigentlich fast alles aus der restekiste. am we komme ich dann hoffentlich endlich mal zum fahren ... wird eng, schließlich ist ja auch "berg"!



Das sind defintiv keine Qualitätsmerkmale.
Je weniger Gussets desto besser .....


----------



## caress (18. Mai 2010)

ich zähle genau 1 (in worten ein) gusset, und zwar am steuerrohr.
und eine strebe zum oberrohr.


zur frage: bin 1.72m. 
mir ist das oberrohr ein tick zu lang.
beinfreiheit zum vorderrad ist gut, also barspins sind drin ohne angst um die zehen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Mai 2010)

EraZeR schrieb:


> hi, hat hier einer von seinem umstieg auf ne stärkere feder fürs tues, noch ne 500er 550er feder übrig die er abgeben möchte ?
> 
> was würdet ihr an meiner stelle nehmen  bei 67 kg leergewicht ? mir is die 450er weng zu weich und ich weiß nich wie groß da die unterschiede dann sind.
> 
> also wenn einer eine abzugeben hat, am besten mit zustandsbeschreibung / bild und preisvorstellung => PN an mich



Eehm, ich bin die 450er feder mit 75 Kilo gefahren. Es war ziemlich soft, aber nicht so das ich stetig durchschläge gehabt hätte.
War jetzt 1,5 Wochen krank und habe nichts gegessen > 6 Kilo abgenommen. Jetzt past sie wunderbar.

Wie kann die dir zu weich sein?


----------



## Apeman (18. Mai 2010)

> also habe das play von februar an ,es fährt sich nicht 100% so wie mein  dirtbike zuvor harttail ist halt hart aber es kommt dem sehr nahe alles  sehr hart und direkt,durch meinen flacheren/breiteren lenker füllt es  sich echt wie ein street hardtail an heist flache front breit und tiefes  tretlager,ich fahre damit dirts aber auch leicht fr also kleine drops  singletrail usw es rollt sehr gut wenn ich vom bighit aufs play wechsel  muss ich drauf achten nicht zu schnell zu werden ,die dirtjumper und den  sr dämpfer kann man top abstimmen 2,5 bar v und 7,5 hinten schön viel  federweg nutzen für fr und dann 0,5 bar mehr für dirts,ich bin 1,75 70kg  mir könnte das oberrohr noch kürzer sein für manuals der hinterbau ist  ja sehr kurz,bei deiner grösse wahrscheinlich verspielt kurz,das rad ist  optisch echt der hammer siehe bilder vorallem die ausfallenden und die  dämpfer wippen echt dicke frässteile ,das einzige was ich änderte war  sixpack lenker720mm,plaste sattel,nc17 pedale,dh schläuche,und das 13er  ritzel weg ist zu stramm gewesen jetzt mit 14 erheblich besser zu fahren  ergebnis 14,7 kg mit potential nach unten




Bin eben auf der suche nach einem sehr verspieltem Bike für "Stuntaktiontrailgaudi" und so wie du es beschreibst, kommt es meinen  Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe.

Danke  mit deinem Bericht kann ich was anfangen ;-)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Mai 2010)

Punkte wären nett gewesen.


----------



## feltq200 (18. Mai 2010)

hi leute... hab mal ne frage.
unzwar hab ich mir das yt Tues DH bestellt..aber ich werd warscheinlich ne neue feder brauchen  also für den dämpfer..

koennt ihr mir sagen was für ne einbaulänge der dämpfer bei größe M des rades hat?
muss das wissen brauch warscheinlich ne härtere feder 

danke leute   gruß domme


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Mai 2010)

wow caress, im gegensatz zu mir kannst du sogar bis eins zählen 
aber es stimmt natürlich ... es ist nur ein gusset am steuerrohr, da hab ich in der eile eben "... genügend gussets ..." geschrieben und war damit trotzdem nicht falsch gelegen, denn eines langt ja auch!
bin heute ein wenig gefahren, allerding nur etwas über eine kleine pyramide gesprungen. mit etwas über sieben bar im dämpfer war der hinterbau nicht zu straff ist aber auch nicht unnötig weggesackt -> wunder darf man sich aber keine von den 100mm erwarten!
zum tues: keine ahnung wie lang der dämpfer ist, aber er sollte in allen modellen gleich lang sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2010)

222mm


----------



## lehni. (19. Mai 2010)

Wie viele TutEs (Plural von TuEs ) sind denn am Wochenende in Winterberg am Start?

Ich fang mal an:
Eins


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre so gerne da... Aber nein ich muss ja unbedingt Krank sein


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. Mai 2010)

wenn ich meins schon hätte wear ich ja mit bike da 
aber das dauert noch was
ehm einer mit nem tues fährt auf jeden beim rookies cup mit das weiss ich schonmal ^^

@ andré wie schafst du das bei so nem geilen wetter krank zu sein?


----------



## LARS-77 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre auch gekommen wenn ich nicht verletzt wär 
Aber meine Freunde kommen mit 2 Tues und 1 Play


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Mai 2010)

Weiß auch nicht, die Ärtzte wissen ja nicht mal was ich hab


----------



## MTB Rider93 (19. Mai 2010)

So Jungs ka obs schon gefragt oder so wurde
wer von euch ist bei den Dirtmasters und ist einer
von euch zufällig Samstag in Willingen???


----------



## fabextrem (19. Mai 2010)

winterberg.zwei unserer 4x-er sind dabei und ich auch aber ohne das yt da die boxxer ja gerissen ist und die neue vermutlich erst am montag kommt.sonst wär ich auch beim rennen dabei...naja dann halt ochsenkopf


----------



## roger1989 (19. Mai 2010)

achtung jungens. streeter unter euch. hat einer erfahrungen mit dem first love? nicht mit dem dirt love. sondern das first love.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltq200 (19. Mai 2010)

n kollege hat das...
welche art erfahrung meinst du ?


----------



## roger1989 (19. Mai 2010)

na z.b. ob es sich gut fährt im street einsatz. wie sieht es mit der wendigkeit aus? bekommt man die gabel ordentlich hart. sowas halt.


----------



## feltq200 (19. Mai 2010)

streeteinsatz

er meinte das is dafür echt gut..du kommst gut weg und bunnyhop sind auch drin.


wendigkeit..wenn du die züge neu verlegst mit mehr flexibilität is da noch einiges rauszuholen und 

gabel hart... die is so hart da brichst du dir das handgelenk bei


----------



## feltq200 (19. Mai 2010)

*  den zug gibt ja nur den für die hinterbremsöö 

(er hat den weil er mehr zur rechten seite hin macht...z.b. barspin nach rechts....den zug links gelassen.. dadurch wickelt der sich nich auf oder knickt ab..wenn du mehr zur anderen seite hinmachst änder einfach die seite wo der am rahmen lang geht )


----------



## roger1989 (19. Mai 2010)

na bunny hop möchte er schon mitmachen  da mach ich härtere sachen.
und mit wendigkeit meinte ich das mit dem radstand. hatte früher ein längeres bike. und da wars schon schwer den 180° rum zu zerren. also meinte ich wie sehr man dran ruppen muss.


----------



## feltq200 (19. Mai 2010)

der schafft mit dem ding aussem stand n 180°er  da is einiges drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roger1989 (19. Mai 2010)

cool. danke. dann dürfte das für mich auch kein ding sein. danke digga. meins ist ja schon auf dem weg. digg greez


----------



## der Digge (19. Mai 2010)

feltq200 schrieb:


> der schafft mit dem ding aussem stand n 180°er  da is einiges drin



das geht mit Oma's Hollandrad auch


----------



## feltq200 (19. Mai 2010)

bor cih will das mein tues dh auch aufm weg ist 

aber das kommt erst mitte juni=( :'(


----------



## pedalentreter22 (19. Mai 2010)

roger1989 schrieb:


> danke digga. digg greez


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Mai 2010)

,,,,Digg Greez Digga alles fresh aufm Kiez?......

Apropos:

http://www.linkfun.net/fun-videos/kiez-klatscher_-_ohrfeige_fuer_einen_passanten_video-554


----------



## FreezerJ (20. Mai 2010)

also wir sin am we in winterberg mit nem tues fr nem votage fr20 un nem bergamont 6.0 da hätt meins auch gern mit genommen aba diese schwule leitung musste ja im arsch gehn.man das pisst mich an.
von uns wird keiner mitfahrn wir sin da zum guckn. ich werd dann nächstes jahr mitfahren.
ich werd ma gucken ob ich mir eins im shop unten ausleihe fürn tag oda so


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (20. Mai 2010)

Du nimmst dein Bike nicht mit weil eine Leitung kaputt ist?!

Das lässt man einfach schnell in Winterberg reparieren. Ganz easy


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (21. Mai 2010)

kann man nich selber machen?... Ganz easy


----------



## smithi80 (21. Mai 2010)

weiss eigendlich jemand was mit den anderen Modellen von yt ist? die wollten doch noch weitere Modelle dieses Jahr auf den Makrkt bringen.


----------



## lauriNio (21. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht woher du die Info hast, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher da kommt nichtsmehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (21. Mai 2010)

hies es zu Anfang des Jahres, insgesammt hätten es 10 Modelle werden sollen


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Mai 2010)

ich weiß, dass es noch ein all-mountain modell geben sollte. zumindest war dies auf der alten homepage noch aufgeführt gewesen.
mit der neuen präsentation war es dann verschwunden. was daraus wurde weiß ich aber leider nicht


----------



## Loddz (22. Mai 2010)

Nächstes Jahr wird es ein AM geben, zumindest war das der Plan vom Entwickler/Konstrukteur. Wenn alles klappt wie er es sich vorstellt, wird das sicher auch was feines


----------



## Freeride Rules. (22. Mai 2010)

@domenic 

seit wann kennst du jemadn der first love fährt`?
an der haniel auf den dirts das isn makken.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Mai 2010)

Das AM und das Enduro waren fuer dieses Jahr nicht fertig entwickelt und die Jungs wollten keinen unausgereiften Hinterbau auf den Markt bringen. Deshalb erst 2011.


----------



## siggi985 (22. Mai 2010)

wird noch ein play mit mehr oder veränderbaren federweg geben und evtl ein enduro/all mountain bike


----------



## FreezerJ (24. Mai 2010)

ja ich hab dann auch erst nen bissl später gemerkt das die in winterberg das auch reparieren können 
naja is jz auch zu spät 
ich weis auch nich was ich da jz so gewollt hätte da ich erst dieses jahr angefangen hab mit DH fahren also von daher
laut meinen informationen war der beste beim ixs cup nen ammi mit na zeit von 1min42sek


----------



## MasterT (24. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage an die Profis:

Ist das yt-industries Romp mit 24" oder 26" Laufrädern - das wird auf der website nicht wirklich klar.

Wäre das Romp ein guter Kauf für einen Trialer der etwas schnellen Spass haben will?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Mai 2010)

glaube 26" da 4cross.
und nein, mit Schaltung trial... ist das sinvoll??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterT (24. Mai 2010)

ne, ne
Will damit nicht trialen sondern ein wenig durch die Wälder jagen - und dazu soll es einfach wendig sein - wie ich es gewöhnt bin.

Meine Alternative lautet Specialized P1

http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45797&eid=4348&menuItemId=9393

Meinungen?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Mai 2010)

Fürn Wald ist das Romp definitiv besser.
Wenn du allerdings bisschen mehr willst, hab ich da noch ein FR hardtail.


----------



## FreezerJ (25. Mai 2010)

hey lehni warste auch beim ixs cup mein kumpel meint dich gesehn zu haben


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

Ist bei auch die linke Kettenstrebe auch mehr nach innen als die rechte? 

Kann auch sein das, dass so soll wegen der Kette auf der rechten Seite, allerdings fährt hier irgendwer den 2.5 Muddy Mary den hab ich nun auch mal drauf aber es ist schon knapp, auf der linken Seite.
Reifen kam auch schonmal an die Strebe....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. Mai 2010)

hmm. meiner passt.
Mach doch mal ein Bild.


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

Ja er passt auch!
Hat aber auch schonmal geschliffen, wie schon geschrieben an der linken Strebe denn diese steht mehr nach innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. Mai 2010)

Muss ich mal schaun, aber ich glaub, meins is mittig drin...


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

Ich werd später mal ein Bild machen.
STOP hab mich vertan hab´s gerade nochmal durchgelesen was ich geschrieben hab! 
Meinte die Sitzstrebe!!!! diese ist nicht mittig! Und daran hat der Reifen etwas geschliffen.

Die Kettenstreben sitzen mittig!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. Mai 2010)

achso...
ja, mach am besten ein Bild, dann wird das ganze klarer.


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

Später!
Dann wird´s auch klar, was ich meine!


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

So hoffe man kann es erkennen, hatte leider nur´n Handy!







[/URL][/IMG]

Ist aber noch eins im Album " Diverses"


----------



## lehni. (25. Mai 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> hey lehni warste auch beim ixs cup mein kumpel meint dich gesehn zu haben



jop war da, wer war denn dein kumpel


----------



## seb90 (25. Mai 2010)

bei mir sitzt der mm 2.5 auch ziemlich mittig. also sicher nicht so arg links wie bei dir. 
bau das hinterrad mal aus und schau ob es gescheit mit der achse drinnen sitzt.


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2010)

Hm, kannst ja bei der Achse einbauen nix verkehrt machen.
Und Rad sitzt ja an den Kettensteben mittig


----------



## Bam_ (25. Mai 2010)

größe L ist ausverkauft omg


----------



## fabextrem (26. Mai 2010)

tues dh im einsatz
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1RHQsKeSz4"]YouTube- TeamSpeedworX Rosskopf Shreddern GoProHDCam[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

kurze Frage: wenn ich mir ne neue Sattelklemme bestellen will, welchen Durchmesser brauch ich dann fürs Tues?


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> kurze Frage: wenn ich mir ne neue Sattelklemme bestellen will, welchen Durchmesser brauch ich dann fürs Tues?





31,8...mein ich zumindest


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

vielen Dank!


----------



## ubidubi (26. Mai 2010)

34.9mm Natuerlich!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

was denn nun?
dass es groß ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> was denn nun?
> dass es groß ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht.




ja tut mir leid ich weis es ja nicht GENAU!  ich habe es nur mal von nem kollegen mitbekommen der hat n tues dh mit 31.8 oder ich hab mich verhört


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs denn einfach mal mit schieblehre obendrauf ansetzen?


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn einfach mal mit schieblehre obendrauf ansetzen?




ich glaub der hat das bike noch gar nich


----------



## seb90 (26. Mai 2010)

ich glaub "der" war einer der ersten der es hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

war nicht böse gemeint, wenns so rüberkam. 
Also ne Messlehre hab ich nicht.
Muss ich die Jungs von YT jetzt nerfen?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2010)

Ich machs grad einen Moment 

Edit: Ich meine 30,4 oder 30,6.
Bin nicht sicher 
Ruf einfach an, sie sind doch sehr freundlich


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

seb90 schrieb:


> ich glaub "der" war einer der ersten der es hatte.




ich hab nix mehr gesagt ;D

und ich glaub du musst sie nerven ich weis es nich mein bike kommt ers mitte juni


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

achja habe grad da ich gesehn habe das es noch keine gibt  eine neue IG rund um WiBe aufgemacht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=519


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

BiPa WiBe... 
okay. werde mal nachfragen, oder auf gut Glück probieren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2010)

Ich ruf morgen für dich an wenn du es nicht machen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (26. Mai 2010)

sattelstütze hat 30,9mm


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. Mai 2010)

sicher?
mail ist schon raus, hab ja morgen Schule.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Mai 2010)

Wie alt bist du nochmal Pedalentreter?

*Ach und Jussi:*

Bei mir ist der Reifen auch neher an den Linken 2 Streben oben.
Hängt aber mMn mit dem Asymetrischen Hinterbau zusammen


----------



## siggi985 (27. Mai 2010)

Sattelklemme 34,9 und stütze 30,9 , so schwer ist das doch nicht ^^


----------



## Jussi (27. Mai 2010)

Klar hat es einen asymmetrischen Hinterbau!
Der Kette wegen das ist schon klar, hab jetzt mal die MM in 2.5 der Abstand zu den Streben ist 8mm unterschiedlich. Und der MM hat schon leicht geschliffen, aber sind um Welten besser als der Kenda, finde ich!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (27. Mai 2010)

Also. heute mail zurück bekommen um 9:11 Uhr.
das lohnt sich schon.
hatte es heute schon wieder vergessen...
laut YT: Der Durchmesser ist 35mm. 
na denn.

Und Ghost: was meinst du denn? 
Bin aber wohl der jüngste hier.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin 16 

Sattelrohrduchmesser kann nicht 35mm sein.


----------



## siggi985 (27. Mai 2010)

Sattelrohr ist 30,9 und Klemme 34,9 wegen sowas ruft man doch nicht yt an ;-) kann man bei ner Rohrstärke von 2mm am Rahmen sogar ohne messen berechnen ^^


----------



## pedalentreter22 (27. Mai 2010)

also sie sagten, ich bräuchte 35mm.
Aber ich denke, ich nehme 34,9, oder?
Denke, das war einfach gerundet.


----------



## siggi985 (27. Mai 2010)

Es gibt kein 35 mm, brauchst 34,9 und ich hab auch 34,9!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (27. Mai 2010)

ja für die klemme 34.9.
er braucht ja die stütze also: 30.9 ?!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (27. Mai 2010)

vielen Dank Leute für das Maß der *Klemme*.


----------



## lehni. (28. Mai 2010)

OT:  eineinhalb seiten über nen Klemmenmaß vollgespamt 

btt:
An die TuEs Besitzer:
Falls bei euch der erste Dämpferbuchsenwechsel nötig ist, was bei mir (zumindest bei der unteren) der Fall war, bestellt euch für oben eine 24mm breite Buchse statt der 22,2mm. Dann könnt ihr die beiden Unterlegscheiben links und rechts der Buchse weglassen, ist deutlich weniger "fummelig" beim ein- und ausbau.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass minderwertige Buchsen von Haus aus verbaut waren und die neuen ein wenig länger halten. Ansonsten wird es auf Dauer teuer wenn alle 3 Monate gewechselt werden muss


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Mai 2010)

Meine machen noch keine probleme, regelmäßig anziehen 

Oh ja, das war die größte fummelei mit dem Dämpfer, aber nicht so groß wi die fummelei 2 Rain Kings zu verbauen


----------



## lehni. (28. Mai 2010)

kennst die Maxxis Reifenheber? Wahrscheinlich das billigste Werkzeug, das ich besitze und gleichzeitig das wichtigste. Die 3 Euro sind gut investiert


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte reifenheber, die Karkasse des RKs ist einfach unglaublich steif und stabil. Dagregen fühlt sich Maxxis 2-Ply wie ein Waschlappen an. Um ihn von der Felge zu hebeln braucht es drei Reifenheber direkt nebeinander und vollen Körpereinsatz


----------



## lehni. (28. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte auch auf den Unterschied zwischen irgendwelchen Reifenhebern und denen von Maxxis anspielen  die sind schön breit und stabil, trotzdem Kunststoff, sodass es keine Kratzer gibt... 
Hab den Reifen ja auch, und die Felgen werden wohl auch die gleich sein  aber hab gar keine Probleme mit der Kombi.

edit: vllt hab ich aber auch einfach mehr Kraft


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Mai 2010)

Hmmm...
Naja, vllt lags an den schmalen reifenhebern..
War auf jeden fall gewürg.


----------



## Aluray (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab mal ne frage:
denkt ihr man kann mit dem yt noton auch mal ne downhill in nem park runter aber trozdem einigermasen dirt fahren?
Denn eigentlich wollte ich mir das tues fr kaufen aber damit kann man ja gar kein dirt mehr fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (30. Mai 2010)

...und schnitt, die hundertste. jz ham ma den fragenkatalog fertig....


----------



## Ayuna (30. Mai 2010)

Aluray schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ne frage:
> denkt ihr man kann mit dem yt noton auch mal ne downhill in nem park runter aber trozdem einigermasen dirt fahren?
> Denn eigentlich wollte ich mir das tues fr kaufen aber damit kann man ja gar kein dirt mehr fahren!!!



man kann selbst mit nem 12" rad dirt fahren, das liegt am fahrer, nich am bike


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

Ja ja, is gut jetzt.


----------



## Aluray (30. Mai 2010)

ja tut mir leid
aber ich kann keine 113 seiten durchlesen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

Können schon, nur Du willst nicht..............fauler Sack.


----------



## numis (30. Mai 2010)

ich verstehe nicht wiso alle leute ein bike wollen mit dem sie alles machen können (von street bis DH). 
Ich würde einfach mal akzeptieren das es so was auf dem markt nicht gibt!
und wenn wir schon bei solch einer marke wie YT sind, kommt man preislich immer noch besser raus, wenn man sich ein dh- und ein dirtbike kauft anstelle ein DHbike einer anderen marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn du von Dirtjump bis (leichten, nicht Racemäßigen) Downhill was machen willst musst du dir das Play kaufen und eine travelbare Gabel reinbauen. Dann kommst du DH Tracks vllt sogar noch mit den Blomben in den Zähnen runter, und kannst Dirts hüpfen.


----------



## lehni. (30. Mai 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wenn du von Dirtjump bis (leichten, nicht Racemäßigen) Downhill was machen willst musst du dir das Play kaufen und eine travelbare Gabel reinbauen. Dann kommst du DH Tracks vllt sogar noch mit den Blomben in den Zähnen runter, und kannst Dirts hüpfen.



so geht man aber auf beiden seiten kompromisse ein und kauft später wahrscheinlich 2mal neu. Kauf dir das TuEs Fr und werd damit glücklich. Ein Dirt Hardtail mit SingleSpeed kostet doch nich die Welt, da besorgste dir mal eins günstig ausm Bikemarkt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Mai 2010)

Hast recht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Mai 2010)

oder eben Tues FR und Dirt love.
Ist mein Plan.


----------



## nitrojunk (30. Mai 2010)

Genau das stellt meine Einkaufsliste da  Jetzt aber erstmal das DirtLove, wir haben jetzt nämlich ein Gelände von der Stadt, wo Pumptrack und Dirt draufkommt, der Pumptrack ist schon in der mache  und wird richtig cool


----------



## 9Toad1 (30. Mai 2010)

hey leute!

verkauf mein Noton 2009 weil ich auf street umsteig!
schaut mal im bikemarkt vorbei!

lg


----------



## Aluray (31. Mai 2010)

ja genau so will ich das haben
ich denke ich mach es jetzt auch so, dass ich mir das tues und dann vill noch ein billiges dirtbike kaufe

Danke


----------



## Karoshi (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

hat zufällig schon jemand Insider Infos was nächstes Jahr für YT Bikes rauskommen? Also sollen noch welche dazu kommen? Bzw. wie wird die aktuelle Produktlinie design technisch überarbeitet? Die müssten jetzt ja schon auf Hochtouren an der Linie für 2011 stricken..

Falls dort demnächst mal jemand anruft und irgendetwas erfährt, würde ichs cool finden wenn das hier veröffentlicht wird


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute.
Ich habe dieses WE meine Zugverlegung unters Unterrohr gelegt, aber nur das oberste Loch genommen und mir mit einer m5 Schraube und Lochdraht was gebastelt.
Ich bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden...
Was kann ich nehmen, dass die Züge halten?
Hab schon im Baumarkt geschaut und auch da mal nachgefragt: "ham wa nicht".
Oh Wunder.
Könnte mir jemand bitte mal ein paar Tipps geben, womit ich mir ne Halterung basteln könnte?
Danke, denn meine Uhr tickt und am Do gehts nach Wibe, wenns denn endlich mit den Zügen passt.

PS: ist das Tues.

Marcel


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

@Karoshi
Ich weiß auf jeden fall das der Tues Rahmen bleiben wird, jedoch leichter wird und andere farben bekommt, ist ja klar 

@Marcel
Ich finde ihr macht zu viel geschiss. Man nehme die standart Zugverlegung, öffne den obersten Kabelbinder unter dem Oberrohr und lockere die anderen Kabel binder ein wenig. Dann noch die Potenzielle reibungsstelle am oberen Ende vom unterrohr mit folie abkleben und fertig. Ergebniss: Kaum aufwand, kein Knicken. Die züge schieben sich beim einfedern durch die etwas gelockerten Kabelbinder.


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/7/2/7/3/_/large/IMGP2244.JPG

Hier kannst du es erkennen. Auf der anderen seite, wo die Kabel reiben würden, ist mit Folie abgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

hi.
Ja langsam denke ich, ich machs mir viel zu schwer, vlcht einfach Panzertape übern Zug, dann passiert da nix mehr...
aber ich würde das Reiben der Züge gerne unterbinden... aber auch nicht knicken.
Irgendwelche Tipps?

PS: Meine Fresse, ist dein Rad sauber.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Ne sorry, dann müssten sie ja fest und Unbeweglich sein, aber wie soll das gut gehen beim Federn?

Am Samstag habe ich es noch in Beerfelden im Matsch gesuhlt 
Habs aber gleich am Abend geputzt 
Und gestern das Photo gemacht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

okay, dann eben Panzertape. 
habe mich auch gesuhlt, nicht gewaschen, kein Foto gemacht.


----------



## siggi985 (31. Mai 2010)

Hey nicht meine kabelführungsidee klauen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

ja. nicht an den Rahmen. 
nur um die Außenhülle, als Schutz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht werde ich am Ende des Jahres den Hinterbau (nur den Hinterbau) beim khujand schwarz Pulvern lassen und den Hauptrahmen so lassen wie er ist.

Dürfte dann ganz gut mit der schwarzen Boxxer harmonieren.. Hinten schwarz, mitte weiß, vorne Schwarz...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

habe ich auch vor, aber erst, wenn die Garantie weg ist.
Und dann bei KHUJAND, entweder wie du schon sagtest Chromat, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich da lange Freude dran haben werde.
Ich finde Das Giant Glory DH blau geil. 
Mal schaun.


----------



## numis (31. Mai 2010)

bei einem nicht-versenderbike würde das problem der händler gratis lösen. 
d.h. wenn es wirklich so ein problem ist (ich kann es nicht beurteilen da ich andere bikes fahre) würde ich die doch einfach bei yt nachfragen. wenn sie kulant/vernünftig sind werden sie dir eine gute lösung sagen und wenn teile nötig sind, dir schicken. 

(ich finde es nicht sehr schlau die kabel nicht richtig zubefestigen damit sie sich bewegen können!)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Sie müssen sich doch bewegen könenn beim einfedern!
Wenn nicht, würden sie Knicken!

@pedalentreter

Ich weiß es auch noch nicht, soll ja schließlich kein Griff ins Klo werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (31. Mai 2010)

bewegen ja, aber sicher nicht da wo die kabelbinder sie festhalten sollen!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Sie werden durch die Kabelbinder nur in ihrer Führung gehalten.
Ist gut jetzt, du fährst das Rad doch nicht oder?

@Pedalentreter

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/646562
Ob die Farbe und schwarzer Aufbau halt zum Tues passen würden.....


----------



## numis (31. Mai 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Sie werden durch die Kabelbinder nur in ihrer Führung gehalten.
> Ist gut jetzt, du fährst das Rad doch nicht oder?



richtig gutes argument von dirnein fahre es nicht

wenn sie rutschen kannst du immer wider die kabelbinder ersetzten.
abgesehn davon hinterlässt ein "loses" kabel sehr schöne spuren im lack und kann bei stürtzen schneller hängen bleiben. (es ist ja nur eine kleineikeit die bei der produktion schief gegeangen ist)

ROMMERZGHOST wir wissen langsam das du der aller grösste fan von yt bist und sie auch gut kennst, wegen dem musst du dich nicht gleich wegen jeder kleinikeit angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin dankbar für deine Vorschläge.

Ich verstehe  nur nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Jeder kann seine Kabel legen wie er will und wie es ihm passt, in Ordnung?
Ich habe meine kabel z.B. ganz anders verlegt wie Pedalentreter 

Ist doch alles Cool


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

Rommerz: das Ironhorse konnte ich schon ein paar Mal bewundern, natürlich nicht in echt, aber .
Ob das aber mit dem Tues so passt...
Ich bin grad dabei: viel weiß und rote Eloxkleinigkeiten, aber das steht ganz hinten auf der Liste und ist ziemlich unwichtig.
Zu der Führung: Ich probiers mal mit deiner Methode, hab grad Panzer tape von Tesa besorgt und schütze damit die Züge.

Gruß


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.. 
Gabs hier nicht im Forum jemanden der Das Bild so bearbeitet als wäre ein anderer Lack drauf?
Vllt. Mal ein wenig was durchtesten...

Ich hoffe es klappt mit der Zugverlegung!

P.S: Kannst ruhig Ghost oder André schreiben das ist Kürzer als ROMMERZGHOST oder Rommerz. So heißt schließlich nur der Ort an dem ich wohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Mai 2010)

...........*Andre´*................


----------



## fabextrem (31. Mai 2010)

zu den zügen.ich würde echt aufpassen, bei mir haben die sich unbemerkt relativ tief eingeschleift.jetzt hab ichs so umgelegt, dass nichts schleift.als ich in winterberg mit dem typ vom yt gesprochen habe, meinte der das das ein echtes problem ist, da die züge wenns blöd läuft, richtig tief reingehen.ich stell maln bild von der umlegung rein.


----------



## fabextrem (31. Mai 2010)

so hier ein bild.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/660182
also hab den zug außen an der gabel vorbeigelegt.am unterrohr hab ich jeweils zwei kabelbinder genommen den einen normal in die bucht den anderen um die kabel und die dann verbunden.jetzt schleift nichts mehr...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin grad am Verzweifeln:
habe die normale Verlegung nachgebaut, nur mit Panzertape... vorher alles mögliche noch ausprobiert.
Und schon nach kurzem Proberollen sah man den Abrieb des tapes... was soll ich machen?
André,  deine Methode hat irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert und ja... HILFE!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Wow, habt ihr metallkabel oder Stahflexleitungen? 
Dann probiers mal so wie fabextrem es gemacht hat.
Ich könnte ein video von meinen zügen beim einfedern machen....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Mai 2010)

Mach ich dann morgen; kein Bock mehr.
So ne Schei55e.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (31. Mai 2010)

Das wird schon


----------



## Freeride Rules. (31. Mai 2010)

ma ich muss arbeit haben 
ich will mein tuesdh auch endlich bestellen ..


----------



## Jussi (1. Juni 2010)

OH MANN.....
Seid ihr alle voll? Ne ganze Seite nochmals wegen der Züge...
Geh zu deinem freundlichen guck mal nach irgend einem Rad, guck da ab wie die Züge fest sind und frag nach den Haltern!
Haben alle M5 Gewinde, und wenn´s geht nimm dir welche für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung!
Siehst du auch auf meinem Bild:





Und jetzt SCHLUSS


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Juni 2010)

einfacher wäre es gewesen, mir einfach zu sagen, wo du die her hast, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (1. Juni 2010)

Einfach die schalthülle tauschen und beweglich unter dem oberrohr befestigen und vll noch mit schutzfolie den rahmen leicht abkleben langt auch aus... Und das beweglich befestigen macht garantiert keine probleme sondern an jedem dhler mit mehr federweg müssen sich die züge zwangsläufig iwo bewegen können...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Juni 2010)

hi.
Das mit dem tauschen ist grad schlecht, da ich ja am do nach Wibe will und da hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht den Nerv den zu kaufen, zu kürzen und dann rum zubasteln.
Ich geh später nochmal in den Keller und probier ein paar Sachen aus.
Danke nochmal euch allen.


----------



## Loddz (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe meine Züge auch vor ein paar Wochen umverlegt. Sieht zwar nicht so fein befestigt aus wie bei euch aber ich kann euch eins sagen:

Wenn der Schaltzug an allen 3 Löchern befestigt ist.. und der Bremsschlauch auf der Schwinge entlang zum mittleren+ oberen Loch läuft (also 2 löcher) - dann ist die Zuglänge richtig perfekt. Dann muss nichts gekürzt werden.


----------



## Ayuna (1. Juni 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


>



*neidisch zu jussi´s fahrrad rüber schiel*

will auch


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Juni 2010)

also, ich habe jetzt nochmal schön mit meinem Bock gekämpft.
Ergebis: angeschnittene Bremsleitung (wegen dem tape) natürlich nicht tief und die Schnauze voll.
Habe jetzt provisorisch eine Kombi aus Andres und Fabis Methode gebastelt, weil keine der beiden bei mir gefunzt hat.
Vorne wie Fabi und hinten wie der Geist. 
Jetzt mal ne Frage: Ghost, wie hast du das mit den Kabeln vorn geregelt?
Wenn die bei mir locker sind, schlagen die gegen die Gabel.
Und Fabi, wenn ich das vorne festzurre, dann knickts mir die Leitung. Wie hast du das gelöst, weil auf dem Bild siehts so aus, als ob alles ziemlich fest wäre.

Und es tut mir Leid, dass ich hier den Thread zuspamme, aber es eilt.
Ich hoffe, man verzeiht mir.


----------



## siggi985 (1. Juni 2010)

Lol ihr habt probleme XD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Juni 2010)

Ja klar verzeihen wir dir 
Ich lade dir jetzt ein Photo hoch von meiner zugverlegung!







Ist nicht optimal, schlägt allerdings nicht an die gabel, reibt nur ein wenig daran, ist auch schutz drüber wo es reibt.

Werde es demnächst wie jussi machen


----------



## X-R4y (1. Juni 2010)

@Andre` : Knicken bei dir die Züge zwischen Oberrohr und Hinterrad nicht ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Juni 2010)

nein, Kabelbinder sind so gestrafft, dass die Züge durchgleiten beim einfedern
und trotzdem in ihrer Position bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (1. Juni 2010)

OK dann werde ich deine Variante auch mal testen. Ist dann der Kabelbinder am Oberrohr leicht locker oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Juni 2010)

Ja,
allerdings so fest dass die Züge noch in der Führung bleiben.
Und du musst bei meiner Variante dannhalt Scheuerstellen abkleben...


----------



## Loddz (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist nur provisorisch um zu testen ob das richtig läuft. So finde ich es perfekt. Da gleitet rein gar nichts ausser der weiße Schaltzug leicht am Sitzrohr. Kein Knick, die Zuglänge ist nun perfekt (wie gekürzt)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. Juni 2010)

Seeehr interessant. 
Loddz, was hast du da als Befestigung benutzt?

Andre: ich hab ja die Totem und knallt das dann dran...
Morgen nochmal testen. 

Nachtinachti


----------



## Jussi (1. Juni 2010)

Wie? Woher ich die hab

Hab ich doch geschrieben! 
Also "freundlichen" = Fahrradladen!
Frag mal Lapierre oder Scott meine sind von Scott. Sind aber auch sicherlich von anderen Firmen verfügbar.

Hab übrigens nur den Schaltzug gekürzt bzw geändert. Und an der Gabel läuft es auch ohne Probleme!
Wie ihr die Züge noch schützen wollt guckt mal hier.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310195555796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. Juni 2010)

Hier is meine Lösung find ich optimal da sogut wie null bewegung in den Leitungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Juni 2010)

@Jussi: ja zum Radladen muss ich noch, aber meinst du, die haben die Teile einfach so da?
oder im Sortiment. Werd mal anrufen.
Und wegen den Jagwire Dingern hab ich schon angerufen, aber "nee, sowas gibts nicht".
BÄMM gibts doch!  Vielen Dank!
So. werd jetzt mal teflonieren.
Danke nochmal euch allen.


----------



## fabextrem (2. Juni 2010)

also bei der gabel machste einen gabelbinder um den stopper da dann einen um die beiden zügen.der an dem stopper recht fest,der bei den zügen so das die sich noch gut bewegen können.dann gehts eignetlich


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Juni 2010)

Bei der Totem?


----------



## Loddz (3. Juni 2010)

Die Lösung für die Züge sehen gut aus. Geht sogar ganz ohne am Unterrohr zu verlegen.


----------



## seb90 (3. Juni 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes,...habt ihr auch ein problem mit eurer bremse gehabt?
ich hab ja eh schon gelesen das mann die elexir cr warscheinlich entlüften sollte.
also: vorderbremse optimalerbremspunkt passt alles.
nur hinten bremspunkt fasst beim griff,...hab schon entlüftet, nützt nicht viel oder nur kurzes vergnügen.
ich hab mir gedacht das es vl die dichtungen im bremssattel sind, und hab mir jz für die cr ein service kit mit dichtungen bestellt. wart jz aber schon ein monat darauf 
würde wer noch eine idee haben an was es legen könnte?
wenn ich das jz mit garantie abwicklung mach dauerts noch mal so lang, darauf hab ich keinen bock


----------



## FreezerJ (3. Juni 2010)

haste scho ma an den roten dinger anna bremse oben dran rumgedreht also fester angezogen hat mir geholfen oda sonst könntest die kleine schraube anna bremse mit der man den bremsbacken abstand einstellen kann lösen dann den bremshebel ranziehen un an den roten dingern drhen un dann die schrauben wieder anziehen
@bratwurstbrater scheuern die leitungen nich am reifen???
ich würd die oben so wie du machen un dann mit zwei kabelbindern an den weißen frässteilen festzurren un dann original lassen ich habs so ähnlich funkst super gewinnt zwa nich wirklich nen schönheitspreis aba es ****st un das is das wichtigste
muss ma gucken ob ich noch ma nen foto mach


----------



## Loddz (3. Juni 2010)

FreezerJ schrieb:


> haste scho ma an den roten dinger anna bremse oben dran rumgedreht also fester angezogen hat mir geholfen oda sonst könntest die kleine schraube anna bremse mit der man den bremsbacken abstand einstellen kann lösen dann den bremshebel ranziehen un an den roten dingern drhen un dann die schrauben wieder anziehen
> @bratwurstbrater scheuern die leitungen nich am reifen???
> ich würd die oben so wie du machen un dann mit zwei kabelbindern an den weißen frässteilen festzurren un dann original lassen ich habs so ähnlich funkst super gewinnt zwa nich wirklich nen schönheitspreis aba es ****st un das is das wichtigste
> muss ma gucken ob ich noch ma nen foto mach



Junge, du lernst doch echt nicht dazu? Besuch lieber nochmal die ersten Jahre Deutschunterricht bevor du weiterschreibst oder gib dir jedenfalls Mühe. Hier im Forum schreibt man zumindest mit Punkt und Komma. Wenn du uns zusätzlich einen Gefallen tun willst, lass die Gangsta-Assi Schreibweise auch weg. Ich für meinen Teil wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Juni 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Junge, du lernst doch echt nicht dazu? Besuch lieber nochmal die ersten Jahre Deutschunterricht bevor du weiterschreibst oder gib dir jedenfalls Mühe. Hier im Forum schreibt man zumindest mit Punkt und Komma. Wenn du uns zusätzlich einen Gefallen tun willst, lass die Gangsta-Assi Schreibweise auch weg. Ich für meinen Teil wäre dir sehr dankbar



Leben und leben lassen 

@Freezerj

Ich muss Loddz trotzdem Recht geben, solche Schreibweisen sind selbst hier im Forum nicht erwuenscht.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Juni 2010)

Hey!
war gestern in Winterberg bei bestem Wetter und die Züge haben endlich so gehalten, wie sie sollten.
Danke euch allen!

PS: wer war der Tues DH Besitzer, der faul oben am Lift saß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (4. Juni 2010)

@pedalentreter: Wie hast du die Züge jetzt befestigt?


Ja Leute entschuldigt, aber den Text kann echt keiner gescheit ohne 2x wiederholen lesen. Er erreicht am Ende ja nur, dass den Text viel weniger Mitglieder lesen..


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Juni 2010)

unters Oberrohr.
Hinteren Kabelbinder lockerer und den vorderen richtig fest, an den dann einen weiteren und in dem laufen dann die Züge und es bewegt sich nur der Kabelbinder.
Kann auch Fotos machen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, mach mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Juni 2010)

so.
hier die Bilder: 














Ich weiß, es gewinnt keinen Schönhetspreis, aber Funktion vor Optik.
Und ja, das mit den Enden des Tapes ist Absicht, damit ich das auch noch mal abkrieg.


----------



## Atag (4. Juni 2010)

lol da regt man sich tatsächich über punkt und komma auf lol
da bleibt mir aber die stimme weg 
es geht in einem txt doch nicht wirklich um punkt und komma und  auch nicht unbedingt um die ausdrucksweise sondern mehr ob es sinn ergibt oder nicht!
sein oder ...........tja das ist hier die frage
tja wer probs hat darf sich gerne bei meinem deutschlehrer bedanken 
mfg usw 

so jetzt zu meinem anliegen wie fährt sich da tues dh?will mir nähmöich eines ordern.
thx
atag


----------



## Drome00 (5. Juni 2010)

Atag schrieb:


> so jetzt zu meinem anliegen wie fährt sich da tues dh?will mir nähmöich eines ordern.
> thx
> atag



Lies dir einfach mal die letzten paar Seiten dieses Threads durch, da steht alles, was du wissen willst


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (5. Juni 2010)

pedaltreter sorry aber mach das bitte annähernd so wie ich ... oder anders...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Juni 2010)

wieso?
der Kabelbinder ist ein gutes Stück vom Rahmen weg und schlägt nicht dagegen.
Und es funktioniert super, also... warum?


----------



## numis (5. Juni 2010)

ich kann dir garantieren, dass dieser kabelbinder nicht lange halten wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (5. Juni 2010)

schaut halt aus wie gewollt aber nich gekonnt


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Juni 2010)

ja.
Mal schaun.
Wenn er länger als 3 Monate hält, bekomme ich dann ein Eis?
Und außerdem: wies aussieht ist doch Wurst, oder?
Solange meine Züge halten.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juni 2010)

Putzt du eigentlich dein Fahrrad?
Meins ist immer Blitzblank, Wasche aber meist nur trocken bzw. mit vielen leicht feuchten lappen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Juni 2010)

das war schon nach dem Putzen!
mach das halt selten, und wenn, dann nur grob.
Lohnt sich bei mir einfach nicht.


----------



## X-R4y (6. Juni 2010)

Mal kleine Frage Andre`, wie bekommst du dein Bike trocken mit einem Lappen sauber? xD ich schaff des meistens nur mit nem Hochdruckreiniger x)


----------



## numis (6. Juni 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> Wenn er länger als 3 Monate hält, bekomme ich dann ein Eis?


 
nein, dann bekommst du eine medalie, für seltenes fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (6. Juni 2010)

X-R4y schrieb:


> Mal kleine Frage Andre`, wie bekommst du dein Bike trocken mit einem Lappen sauber? xD ich schaff des meistens nur mit nem Hochdruckreiniger x)



Na dann viel Spaß mit der Langlebigkeit.. 
Hängt auch sicher mit der Art des Bodens zusammen (Lehm, Sand..)

Aber ich mache den Dreck auch nur mit einer weichen großen Bürste ab und pflege dann die wichtigen Komponenten (Schaltung,  Federung)


----------



## X-R4y (6. Juni 2010)

Hehe^^ so schön hat es mein Bike nicht xP Naja ich stell ihn auch nicht auf maximalen Druck ein, sonst hät ich keinen Lack mehr am Rahmen xP


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Juni 2010)

seltenes Fahren?
hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung, wann ich fahr und wann nicht?
Klugsche*ßer


----------



## numis (7. Juni 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> seltenes Fahren?
> hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung, wann ich fahr und wann nicht?
> Klugsche*ßer



 schade, dachte du würdest den sinn dahinter verstehen. lies es nochmals und überlegen ob ich mit dieser post jeh behauptet habe, du würdest wehnig fahren!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Juni 2010)

ja... hab dann nochmal gelesen und es schon verstanden.
War nur in Rage.
Und dann nen Rückzieher? Nee..


----------



## numis (7. Juni 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> ja.
> Mal schaun.
> Wenn er länger als 3 Monate hält, bekomme ich dann ein Eis?
> Und außerdem: wies aussieht ist doch Wurst, oder?
> Solange meine Züge halten.





numis schrieb:


> nein, dann bekommst du eine medalie, für seltenes  fahren



Als erklärung für dich, da du es nicht verstehst:

es ging darum ob der kabelbinder hält

wenn man häufig fährt, halten die meisten kabelbinder an exponierten stellen keine 3 monate. daher wenn er nach 3 monaten noch dran ist, heisst das, dass du wehnig gefahren bist. daher das mit der medalie.

hoffe du verstehst es und siehst ein das du es einfach nicht kapiert hast! und beleidigungen kannst du dir echt sparne! da gibst du nur leuten weitere beweise das yt eine marke für unreife kinder ist (ist sie nicht!). sry, aber das musste sein.


----------



## X-R4y (7. Juni 2010)

@Numis: Was hast du erwartet, du bist in einem Dh Fr Forum. Hier gilt nur eine Regel: Viel Panzer wenig Hirn xD Ne, ich denke, dass sich unser Freund mit dem Tues Fr wirklich nur verlesen hat, kommt vor ;-) 

@Pedalentreter22: Ich finde deine Zugführung klasse! Kabelbinder ftw ^^


----------



## IrieRafta (7. Juni 2010)

He Leute !


War zwischen einem Canyon Tourge Trailflow, Commencal Supreme, YT Noton hin und her gerissen, habe mich aber letztendlich für das Noton entschieden. 
Bin gespannt obs die richtige Entscheidung war. Wenns nicht passen sollte schick ich es zurück und hol mir das Commencal.
Auf jeden, danke an die Testberichte, haben mir schon ein wenig weitergeholfen. 

viele grüße
 Rafta


----------



## X-R4y (7. Juni 2010)

Du wirst es nicht zurückschicken, weils einfach da Hammer is. Ich konnte es selbst mal bei einem Kumpel fahren. Bis auf die Hammerschmidt ist es einfach nice. (Persönlicher Eindruck)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. Juni 2010)

numis.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: ich habe es hinterher verstanden, war aber vorher zu "frech" um es zurück zunehmen.
Das war eindeutig eine unreife Handlung.
Aber wie von X-R4y schon geschrieben: verlesen kann sich jeder mal.
Und nun, warum ich so sauer war: Ich hatte es *endlich* geschafft, meine Züge zu verlegen.
Dann werde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es "falsch" sei.
Darauf: solange es hält?
Ich habe die inhaltliche Kritik dankend zu Kenntnis genommen, doch wenn es nicht hält, ist das mein Ding, oder?
Und wie gesagt, ich habe mich verlesen.
Das wolltest du hören, oder?
Ich   habe   einen   Fehler   gemacht.
zufrieden?

Jetzt bitte wieder On topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (7. Juni 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> Und dann nen Rückzieher? Nee..



schön, aber was soll das den heissen?!
Weil ganz offensichtlich habe ich das hier falsch verstanden.

(jeder kann sich mal verlesen, aber nicht jeder reagiert drauf mit "klugsche*sser")


sry an die anderen, ich weiss es gehört eigentlich nicht hier her.


----------



## X-R4y (8. Juni 2010)

Sehr richtig, drum wollen wir das Thema wechseln... Was habt ihr gleich wieder alle für Sättel auf euren Tues ? Will meinen Satte weiter runtersetzten. Damit der dann nicht schleift, wär ein dünner nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen Selle Italia SLR drauf im moment.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. Juni 2010)

denke nicht, dass das außer der Optik was bringt, da die Raderhebungskurve eher den hinteren/unteren Teil gefährdet.
Also es könnte ein paar cm bringen, aber nicht viel, dann eher ein kurzer.
Hab nen flachen wegen der Optik: Ritchey Streem irgendwas.
Bretthart, aber gar nicht so ungemütlich.


----------



## aynis82 (8. Juni 2010)

ick hab nen SLR XP drauf (165g variante)

aynis82


----------



## Loddz (8. Juni 2010)

Oder die Neigung vom Sattel waagrechter stellen 
Zur Frage: Ich habe noch den Standard Sattel. Dafür geb ich kein teures Geld aus wenn es nicht funktional ist..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Juni 2010)

Ist aber funktional.
Der YT Sattel war zwar ein sofa, aber trotzdem unbequem. 
Der SLR XP ist dagegen sehr hart, aber trotzdem bequem da er eine schöne form hat


----------



## X-R4y (8. Juni 2010)

Ok, danke für die Auskünfte. Naja bequem muss er nicht sein, weil drauf sitzen tu ich selten, aber weich damit er, wenn er vollgas in die Klöten rauscht, nicht ganz so weh tut xD Da bleib ich noch bei dem Alten.


----------



## aynis82 (9. Juni 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Der SLR XP ist dagegen sehr hart, aber trotzdem bequem da er eine schöne form hat



so ein quatsch der ist überhaupt nicht hart der SLR in der XP version ist weich ! wat gaubste denn warum der mehr wiegt und die auflage dicker ist ?! 30g polster... der standart SLR mit seinen heutzutage 150g der ist bretthart ! 

der SLR muss nicht unbedingt bequem sein der sattel sollte schon zum eigenen arsch passen !

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papst Benedikt (9. Juni 2010)

Selle Italia Yutaak ist super fein... relativ leicht und aussehen ist geschmackssache...


----------



## Loddz (9. Juni 2010)

Fahrt ihr die Downhills im Sitzen?  Ist sicher nicht der bequemste Sattel aber reicht zum DH..


----------



## FreezerJ (9. Juni 2010)

ok da sich viele über meine schreibweise aufgeregt haben hier nochmal mit punkt uns komma.
also ich habs so gemacht:
ich hab die kabel/leitungen an dem ding wo der dämpfer am rahmen angebracht ist mit kabelbindern befestigt ,dann über die frästeile der dämpfer schwinge(mit kabelbindern oben drauf festgezurrt) und dann wie bei der normalen verlegung ,da steffan von yt mir beim dirtmasters gesagt hat, dass wenn man die züge unten durch verlegt wie bratwurstbrater( ist jetzt nichts gegen deine variante), die entweder am reifen scheuern oder sich in die speichen biegen können.
ich kann ja noch mal ein paar fotos machen wenn ich zeit habe.
und zum reinigen, ich mach das auch meistens mit nem hoch druckreiniger und dann mit nem microfasertuch und einem schmutzradierer sauber ,weil bei mir der dreck meistens klebt und/oder schon festgetrocknet ist.
 da ich meistens samstag und sonntag fahre und es sich nicht meiner ansicht nach das bike dann schon am samstag sauber zu machen , wenn es sonntag eh wieder dreckig wird


----------



## Loddz (9. Juni 2010)

@Freezer:
Danke für die Mühe, so  ist es echt viel angenehmer  .. War nicht persönlich aber so sind Leute auch eher gewillt deinen Text zu lesen und drauf zu antworten.

Also verstehe ich das richtig: Du hast die Züge an der Schwinge befestigt aber dann vorne am Oberrohr (Richtung Steuersatz) normal gelassen? Schiebt das Rad dann nicht auch noch etwas die Züge nach vorne oder läuft das ohne zu scheuern?


----------



## FreezerJ (9. Juni 2010)

@loddz warte ich mach mal ein paar fotos dann kannste dir das vielleicht besser vorstellen


----------



## FreezerJ (9. Juni 2010)

ich lad die fotos auf mein album da ichs nicht hinkrieg die in den thread zu packen
oder weisst du wie das geht und kannst mir einen tipp geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2010)

aynis82 schrieb:


> so ein quatsch der ist überhaupt nicht hart der SLR in der XP version ist weich !



Im gegensatz zum Standartsattel ist er hart. Und ein bischen Komfort brauch ich, da ich schon ein Stückchen fahren muss zu meinen Trails


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2010)

....und für was hast Du dann den Spe** am Ar***........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2010)

Der hat nichts geholfen 

Sattelstützen Durchmesser war 30.9 beim Tues richtig?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2010)

.....Du fragst mich Sachen.....

Du kennst doch meinen Spruch...." mach´ ne Stütze rein und gut ist"


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2010)

Dich habe ich das nicht gefragt 
War eine allgemeine Frage 

Nein, den Spruch kenn ich noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2010)

Klar kennste den.....z.B. " ´mach Reifen drauf und gut ist ".......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2010)

Jo, bei Reifen passt des ja, habe ich auch befolgt den Spruch 

Man, jetzt ist die Frage wieder ne Seite hinter....

Also: Welchen durchmesser brauche ich nochmal bei der Sattelstütze?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2010)

..................öhhhmm............


----------



## Jussi (9. Juni 2010)

Nä oder?
Frag doch einfach Fragen welche zwei, drei Seiten vorher beantwortet wurden! 

FÜR ALLE 30,9mm


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juni 2010)

Jooop.
Ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (10. Juni 2010)

Hey ich wollt nur mal kurz fragen welchen Durchmesser man bei der Sattelstütze brauch ?....xDD Nurn Scherz, konnt ich mir etz echt nicht verkneifen ;-P 

@Freezer: Funktioniert deine Zugverlegung? Bewegen sich die Züge stark?


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Juni 2010)

bei mir scheuern sie nur ein bisschen an der dämpferaufnahme(hoffe das war jetzt das richtige wort dafür)kleb ein bisschen lackschutzfolie drüber und dann passt das


----------



## TEAM ST (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mein Noton leider verkaufen, da ich mir eine schlimmere Knie-Verletzung beim Basketball zugezogen habe... 
Falls einer spontan Interesse hat, kann er sich ja melden. Ansonsten kommt es in den Anzeigen Markt !
1 A quasi Neuwertiger Zustand (evt. 20 km drauf) !

Gruß
André


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Juni 2010)

Moin,

von mir hier mal n weiterer Negativpunkt (speziell @ diejenigen die meinen ich würde zu denen gehören die alles schön labern):

Is mir vor 2 Wochen in Wildbad passiert. Ganz normal gefahren, plötzlich hats geklappert und das Ding war gebrochen. Genau an ner Schweißnaht. Ist also hoffentlich n Produktions/Materialfehler, will das Ding schließlich weiter fahren - fährt sich einfach zu gut. Austauschen war kein Problem und ging inerhalb ner Woche (incl. Postweg) 







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/671678
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/671679


----------



## S*P*J (14. Juni 2010)

hey warum hast du nen Ständer am DH`ler ???


----------



## DerElch (15. Juni 2010)

Huhu, ich überlege mir auch so ein Tues zu kaufen. Ist denn der Service bei YT ok oder ehr nich so? Bist du mit dem Rad soweit zufrieden? Probefahren kann man ja nicht, aber bei dem Preis könnte man schon schwach werden. Das der Rahmen an der stelle bricht ist aber nur Pech oder haben die Probleme mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (15. Juni 2010)

du hast die Suppe des Zuhörens auch mit der Gabel gefuttert, oder?


----------



## DerElch (15. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort! "Genau an ner Schweißnaht. Ist also hoffentlich n Produktions/Materialfehler"...es konnte ja sein das dieses Problem schon häufiger aufgetreten ist. Wie komme ich eigentlich auf die dumme Idee in einem Forum etwas zu fragen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (15. Juni 2010)

ich meinte eher den Rest deiner Frage, der schon so oft geklärt wurde.
Und ja, das war meines Wissens der erste Rahmenbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerElch (15. Juni 2010)

So mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht wissen. Man(n) hört ja gerne mehrere Meinungen zum Thema. Es ist eben schwer einzuschätzen welche Qualität  der Rahmen hat. Aber ich habe mir eben die Freeride geholt und dort ist das FR Tues auf Platz 1 gelandet. Ich vertraue jetzt einfach mal auf den Test und bestell das Teil. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch..hoffe es ist ok: Bin ca. 174cm groß/klein... würde M als Größe wählen oder lieber S ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (15. Juni 2010)

Hättest gar nicht fragen brauchen, wenn du ein paar Seiten vorher gelesen hättest.
Genau wie bei der Frage mit der Größe: schon geklärt.
Aber schau auf yt-industries.com auf die Größentabelle.
Wenn du da nicht schlau wirst dann S wenn verspielt und M wenn laufruhiger.
Aber ich denke, eher M.


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 173 hab S und bin absolut zufrieden damit, mags eher etwas verspielter. Wie es sich so in M fährt kann ich nicht sagen. Von Problemen is mir bisher nichts bekannt, auch wenn ich (unter den Fotos als Kommentar) scho Gerüchte von nem weiteren gebrochenen aus Todtnau gehört hab - jedoch kein Plan was da passiert ist.  Fahrverhalten is absolut geil, ich hoff nun halt dass es net nochmal bricht . Service an sich ist top. Einzige Kritikpunkte: Hinversand muss man selber zahlen (is z.b. bei Canyon nicht so) und Sie schaffens iwie net so ganz alle Fragen die ich in Mails stelle zu beantworten sondern vergessen da immer die Hälfte . Hat aber trotzdem bestens funktioniert und man könnte ja auch anrufen 

@ SPJ: Der Ständer is für den Fall dass ich mal mit dir fahren geh - dann kann ich während der langen Wartezeiten auf dich das Radel wenigstens gut abstellen .


----------



## DerElch (16. Juni 2010)

Supi. Ich denke die Kritikpunkte kann man in Kauf nehmen. Das währe bei dem Preis auch meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## smithi80 (16. Juni 2010)

Bei einem der Leihbikes in Todtnau ist es so viel ich weiss an der gleichen Strebe gebrochen auch die Naht wurde ebenfalls auf Garantie abgewickelt


----------



## feltq200 (17. Juni 2010)

leute wisst ihr was ?
mein bike is unterwegs *___*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltq200 (17. Juni 2010)

achja noch ne frage zum thema zugverlegung-.-'
hat jemand die perfekte lösung dafür?
bitte mal n bild posten !


----------



## IrieRafta (17. Juni 2010)

So hab heute mein neues Noton bekommen!!

Muss sagen gefällt mir sehr gut überhaupt die Verarbeitung wie Schweissnähte sieht optisch sehr gründlich aus.
Einziger Mangelpunkt ist bei meinem leider auch das streifen der Kette an der Strebe.
Ansonsten bin ich erstmals begeistert, wie es sich im Gelände fährt werde ich erst feststellen aber auf der Straße ist es einmal sehr nice zu fahren bis auf die geneigte Sattelstütze(wird baldigst gewechselt).

so viel dazu, bis jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich mich fürs Noton entschieden habe .

grüße aus Ö


----------



## smithi80 (17. Juni 2010)

auf den seiten zuvor findest einige bilder felt da sind eigendlich alle recht ordentlich verlegt


----------



## Loddz (18. Juni 2010)

..und in der YT Gruppe. Dort wird über die Zugverlegung geredet


----------



## PlanB (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Tues-Fahrer mit L-Rahmen - wo liegt das Tues größentechnisch im Vergleich zu anderen L-Downhillrahmen? Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu z.B. Glory, Demo, Session... Hab letztes Wochenende in Willingen sechs verschiedene Downhiller probegefahren, und musste mal wieder feststellen, dass die nackten Zahlen von wegen Oberohrlänge etc. leider so ungefähr garnix aussagen. Wäre für ein paar persönliche Eindrücke dankbar - gerne auch von Leuten >190cm


----------



## X-R4y (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin 1.90m und das Tues in L ist genau richtig. Hab aber leider keinen anderen Vergleich.


----------



## Loddz (19. Juni 2010)

@plan B: Schau dir mal die Daten wie Radstand etc an. Da ist er schon tendentiell lang orientiert für die Laufruhe. 

@X-R4y: Was heißt für dich "genau richtig"? Ich bin 1,87 und fahre das Tues DH in M und finde es bei mir genau richtig  .. egal ob eine 1000hm / 40km Tour oder rein im Bikepark.


----------



## lauriNio (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gerade mit meinem Tues DH in Whistler  Das Bike ist super, ich kann mich nicht beschweren.. Unglücklicherweise hatte ich gestern ein wenig Pech und hab mir ein Loch (!!) in den Schaft meiner Boxxer geschlagen bei 'nem eigentlich harmlosen Sturz. Seht selbst: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6505/untenl2.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5660/untenl.jpg
Ich finde es ziemlich lächerlich dass der Schaft so leicht zu "knacken" ist, ich hatte die Qualität als weit höher eingeschätzt. Ich hab' am Rande mitbekommen das es verschiedene Versionen der Boxxer gibt, eine ältere, anfälligere, und eine jüngere, überarbeitete.. Was denkt ihr, könnte es sein das ich eine ältere erwischt habe ? Hab ich chancen auf Garantie ? YT hat schon eine Mail, vor Montag werde ich wohl nichts von denen hören.
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kanada !


----------



## Loddz (20. Juni 2010)

Mit den beiden Versionen meinst du wohl das alte und neue Casting. Die Boxxers im Tues sind normal die neuen Versionen aber schau mal ob du am Kabelbinder eine leichte Kerbe auf der Rückseite hast oder nur die normale kleine Führung.


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juni 2010)

Gabel hält bei mir bisher 
Wenn die halt ma richtig doof landet .... Bin auch schon n paar mal n bissi gestürtzt und bei mir hat die Gabel nur kratzer abbekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (21. Juni 2010)

Jo wird wohl keine Garantie geben, auch wenn es das alte casting wäre, was es nicht ist. Einfach nur unglaubliches Pech


----------



## leads (21. Juni 2010)

Hab endlich mein DH, 600er feder hinten rein,schwarze vorne, nu passt´s.

*HILFERUUUF :

*Das graue Rad zum Einstellen vom  Rebound Beginnig Stroke lässt sich bei meine Boxxer nicht wie angegeben mit 24 Klicks verstellen sondern Stufenlos. Hat jemand das selbe "Problem" oder ist das jetzt ab Werk so? Hab auch schon gehört, dass in letzter Zeit 2010er Boxxer OHNE ÖL (!) ausgeliefert wurden. 

Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder gar schon ne Lösung ???


----------



## siggi985 (21. Juni 2010)

Ist normal so, hat schon klicks aber nur sehr feinfühlig zu spüren! Zu den federn - wieviel wiegst du denn oO?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juni 2010)

Das rädchen macht "klicks" nur sind sie wie schon von siggi erwähnt kaum fühlbar.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

.................gefühloses Pack........


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juni 2010)

Genau, wir sind alle Grobmotoriker


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

Und ?............Bremsen schon getauscht ?



( r o f l )


----------



## FreezerJ (21. Juni 2010)

@laurino
ist das blut an deiner gabel :O ???


bei mir fühlt man die klicks auch nur ganz leicht haben die vielleicht an den 2011er modellen der boxxer überarbeitet


----------



## lauriNio (21. Juni 2010)

... öl , direkt nach dem Sturz dachte ich erstmal auch es sei Blut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juni 2010)

Du hörst nicht zu Krötchen!
Erst nach Rittershausen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

Oh oh, ob Deine jetzigen bis dahin halten ?


*r   o   f   l   *


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Juni 2010)

Halten tun sie sowieso, hab ich dir ja schon mal erklärt! 

Sind sie gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

...aber die sind doch schon sooo alt.....................


----------



## leads (22. Juni 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ist normal so, hat schon klicks aber nur sehr feinfühlig zu spüren! Zu den Federn - wieviel wiegst du denn oO?




Über 100kg mit Allem...wobei sich mein Wanzt auf dem Vorbau bequem lagern lässt und ich mindestens 4 Bar auf die Pellen pumpen muss !

 nein, schwere Knochen, sonst nix !

Und mit den"Heavy-Duty-Federn" nu den gewünschten Sag. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Und das "Blut" auf den Fotos passt farblich gut zum Fett mit dem die Feder eingefettet ist. Ziemlich dünnes Zeug, wird bei Temp über 20°C schon recht flüssig, haftet aber echt gut. Meine Schwarze arbeitet nu in neon-grünem Litium-Ionenkomplex-Fett, was wahrscheinlich eher mir Komplexe macht als der Gabel und wenn meiner Boxxer das Selbe passieren sollte und sie zerbröselt, sieht´s nu bestimmt aus wie Alien-Pisse...

Hab mal Sport-Import angeschrieben ob da was bei den Klicks geändert wurde.


----------



## siggi985 (22. Juni 2010)

Ok dann dürfte das von den Federn ja passen  Aber die Schwarze Feder in der Boxxer müsste doch selbst mit 100 kg ziehmlich hart sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leads (23. Juni 2010)

Der Hinterbau ist mit der 600er (mehr bietet RS in der Länge nicht an) um 30 % SAG und die Gabel auch, morgen in Winterberg die ERSTE Ausfahrt, dann weiß ich mehr. Aber rein vom Gefühl sind die Unterschiede der Gabelfedern nicht so gross wie bei den Dämpfern. Freu mich drauf endlich los zu können. Und das Problem der Zug- und Bremsschlauchverlegung hat sich durch einfaches "die-kabelbinder-nicht-so-fest-zuziehen" anscheinend auch gelöst. Beides schiebt sich schön nach vorne durch und nix knickt ab...


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2010)

Zu den Federn - N Kumpel von mir darf sich nun die schwarze Feder in die Boxxer haun, weil er die Rote dauern durchschlägt, sobald er was >1,5 springt  und das mit 72 kg (nackisch)  (er hat ne Race )
Und das mit der schwarzen Feder is denk ich halb so wild. Ich wieg 75kg ohne alles, und bei mir is die Rote perfekt - komplette Federwegsausnutzung ohne Durchschläge (solang ich den Durchschlagsschutz 1,5 Umdrehungen drin hab), wenn man also heftiger fährt, dann würde ich sagen dass man spätestens ab 78 nakisch die Blaue braucht...


----------



## siggi985 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab 80 kg und fahr die gelbe mit dropstop und nutz bei nem 3 meter drop vll 90 % (bottom out offen und highspeed druckstufe 2 umdrehungen) und hab 25-30 % sag (hoffe ihr messt den sag nicht beim auf dem sattel sitzen ;-) ), was das angeht denke ich hat rockshox was verbockt... Würde gerne mal mit nem anderen tues fahren um das mal vergleichen zu können


----------



## numis (23. Juni 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> dann würde ich sagen dass man spätestens ab 78 nakisch die Schwarze braucht...


  dei schwarze ist ab über 91kg...

*Federstärken nach Fahrergewicht:*
extra weich (silber): unter 63 kg
weich (gelb): 63 - 72 kg
medium (rot): 70- 82 kg
hart (blau): 82 - 91 kg
extra hart (schwarz): über 91 kg

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das man eher weichere federn fahren sollte.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2010)

Sry mein Fehler. Meinte die blaue, bei ner Race kann man sich aber durchaus ne schwarze übverlegen 
Meine Erfahrung is, dass die Rote bei 75 ohne perfekt passt. Vielleicht fährst nicht agressiv genug


----------



## siggi985 (23. Juni 2010)

ob das jetzt was positives ist aggressiv zu fahren oder vll ist doch eher ein sauberer fahrstil positiv


----------



## Loddz (24. Juni 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ich hab 80 kg und fahr die gelbe mit dropstop und nutz bei nem 3 meter drop vll 90 % (bottom out offen und highspeed druckstufe 2 umdrehungen)



Also 180mm etwa? Denn bei 160 glaube ich setzt der Dropstop ein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Nimm den mal raus, das Ding ist brutal hart. Kein Wunder, dass es kaum jemanden gibt der damit wirklich den Federweg ausnutzt.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Juni 2010)

Und am saubersten ist runtertragen wa  Ne hast schon recht, n sauberer Fahrstil ist besser als Runter-zu-hacken, allerdings musst du schon auch "agressiv" fahren um schnell zu werden. Soll heißen wenn du schnell um ne Kurve willst, dann muss dich auch richtig in den Anlieger drücken usw. 
Naja wird wohl hauptsächlich daran liegen, dass ich fast nur in Bad Wildbad unterwegs bin und dort auch selten Gründe sehe nen Drop auszulassen. Dementsprechend sind meine Federn natürlich anders belastet. Aufm einfachen, schnellen Hometrail ohne wirklich Sprünge und Hindernisse benutz ich mit meiner Einstellung (Dropstop 1,5 Umdrehungen, schon "n bissi" Druckstufe drin ) auch nur so 160mm. Bei ruppigeren Trails dann eher so 180, je nachdem was es dort so an Hindernissen hat ...
In Wildbad sinds nach den Abfahrten dann so 1cm bis 1mm Restfederweg, ganz selten auch mal weniger 
Komm mal nach Wiba, dann nutz deinen Federweg bestimmt auch komplett  - wenn du alles fährst, dann wirst den Durchschlagsschutz ziemilch zudrehn müssen


----------



## leads (25. Juni 2010)

Also, ich muss wohl mal bei RS anfragen ob es auch ne " Dunkelschwarze" Feder für die Boxxer Team gibt... jedenfalls hat der hübsche rote Gummiring schon Bekanntschaft mit der unteren Gabelbrücke gemacht. Ich denk das ist einfach so wenn man erstmal alles einschießt. Nu steht alles so, dass noch ca 5mm frei sind nach Drop und DH in Winterberg. Und mal ehrlich, es wurd mal geschrieben, dass in den Parks wohl viele YTs zu sehen sein werden, aber noch zieht man hier in Norden alle Blicke damit auf sich.Skepsis vor der Qualität denk ich. Mich hat´s enorm gestört, darum hab ich grad eben ne Dose matt-schwarz drüber gesprüht......Tarnung und Mimikry ist alles! 
Nee, hat spass gemacht. Je ruppiger es wurde um so besser fühlt sich das Rad an. Nur das Fliegen klappt noch nicht so wie´s soll. Aber das kann ich  nach einem Tag auf so nem Teil auch noch nicht erwarten.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Juni 2010)

Dreh mal den Knopf links oben n bissi zu. Das ist die Endprogression/Durchschlagsschutz, wie auch immer man das bezeichnen will. Damit sollte sie dann weniger Durchschlagen....
Wenn noch 5 mm Restfederweg übrig sind ist aber eigentlich eh perfekt. Du nutz den Federweg genau aus, und schlägst aber noch net durch, was willste mehr?
Zu dem viele Tut es im Park: Anfang der Saison waren mal einige in Wiba, da hab ich das auch geschrieben. Inzwischen bin ich eigentlich der einzige, aber man wird trotzdem manchmal noch beäugt (Speziell wennn man nen zerbrochenen Rahmen bergab schiebt ) aber was solls, noch n Lila T-shirt dazu dann passt des schon  - Du hast das Ding net ernsthaft mattschwarz lackiert nur weil dich zu viele Leute angeklotzt haben oO. Aber wenn s gescheit gemacht is sieht s bestimmt super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (25. Juni 2010)

Oh je, es ist doch nicht peinlich ein tues zu fahren ! Fragt euch doch mal warum..Weil es so günstig ist ? Ist das ein Grund sein Rad zu "verstecken" ?


----------



## X-R4y (25. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott, es ist doch keine Schande ein Tues zu fahren! Es hat hat so fast alle teuren  Marken in sämtlichen Tests geschlagen und blosgestellt. Wer nicht zu seinem Bike steht,der hat das falsche xD


----------



## MTB Rider93 (26. Juni 2010)

Hey an die Fahrer die noch die 2009er Marzocchi 55 fahren. Mit wie viel Druck fahrt ihr so im  Dämpfer und Gabel? Weil im Manual steht was von um die 3 Bar rum, aber das kann doch gar nicht sein. Ich wiege ca 80 kg.


----------



## Loddz (26. Juni 2010)

Es ist peinlich für die anderen, die sich die teuren Räder kaufen und es am Ende genauso viel kann wie das Tues


----------



## X-R4y (26. Juni 2010)

So is es xD ein guter Fahrer kann mit jedem Bike schnell sein


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juni 2010)

@ Ray: Der Kommentar spricht nun aber nicht gerade für das Tues 
@ Peinlich: Ich hoffe dass es nicht so rüber kam als sei es mir auch peinlich, denn eigentlich ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Hoffe das kam schon bei meiner ersten Kommentar rüber


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Juni 2010)

Yes!
Dropstop ist jetzt um 2-2.5cm gekürzt und greift anscheinend so ab 18,5.
Perfekt.


----------



## numis (26. Juni 2010)

ihr wisst schon das man eine gabel durchschlagen darf 
wenn sie ein mal pro abfahrt durchschlägt ist ja nichts schlimmes.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Juni 2010)

Was ist los?

Was glaubst du warum ich den DS gekürzt habe? Richtig, um die Gabel komplett auszunutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2010)

Ja schon, aber wenn ich se so schon einmal pro Abfahrt durchhau, und ich spring dann wie letztens den Drop etwas tief, dann bollert se voll durch und das ist auch iwie uncool. Deshalb fahr ich die Gabel so, dass sie mir bei ner normalen sauberen Fahrt nicht durchschlägt, sondern nur wenn ich was ma net so ganz sauber nehm ....


----------



## siggi985 (27. Juni 2010)

mehr highspeed druckstufe dann ballert se auch nicht durch ;-)


----------



## leads (28. Juni 2010)

lol...hab natürlich nix schwarz lakiert an meinem Tues, ich find das Rad sieht echt GEIL aus so wie es geliefert wird ! Gestern nochmal Winterberg gefahren, schön leer wegen Hitze und Fußball, echt entspanne Stimmung.
Nu wieder 3 Tage Arbeiten, dann noch 4 Nächte, ab Montag morgen wieder ne Woche Frei...da muss das Tues erstmal Willingen unter die Reifen nehme! Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## EraZeR (28. Juni 2010)

Suche immer noch ne 500er Feder für mein Tues. Falls einer umgestiegen ist auf ne Härtere und die 500er übrig hat, bitte bei mir melden per PN.
Normal müssten doch einige Leute die Feder über haben


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Juni 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> mehr highspeed druckstufe dann ballert se auch nicht durch ;-)



Des Ding läuft und ich find dass se gut funktioniert, ich werd da ganz sicher nicht dran rumdrehn


----------



## siggi985 (28. Juni 2010)

die läuft auch mit highspeed druckstufe nur dann ballert se dir nicht mehr durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Steppenwolf (1. Juli 2010)

nabend! 
ich will mir ein Tues zulegen weiÃ aber nicht ob ich zur DH oder zur FR variante greifen soll? ich mein die 2cm mehr sind keine Weltmacht und die Totem scheint mir robuster zu sein!
was meint ihr? lohnen sich die 100â¬?

und wie siehts mit der VefÃ¼gbarkeit aus? ich mein, kann man das Bike auch noch im Oktober/November bestellen? ich brauch GrÃ¶Ãe L


----------



## PlanB (1. Juli 2010)

An sich würd ich jederzeit zum DH raten, du bekommst für 100 Euro mehr ne Boxxer Team(!), beim FR ist nur ne abgespeckte OEM-Totem drin ohne Mission Control. Das Tues DH in L ist aber seit ca. zwei Wochen ausverkauft und im Oktober werden schon die 2011er Modelle vorgestellt (wurde mir zumindest am Telefon so gesagt). Das Tues FR ist also deine einzige Option, wenn du dieses Jahr unbedingt noch ein neues Bike haben willst. Und für sich gesehen immer noch ein Superdeal. Ich würd trotzdem warten, das Tues wird für 2011 auf jeden Fall überarbeitet (leichter?), genaueres wollten die am Telefon aber partout nicht rausrücken.


----------



## lauriNio (1. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du sowieso erst so spät bestellen willst, würde ich gleich auf die 2011 Modelle abwarten


----------



## Loddz (1. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es aber auch bald gute Rabatte..


----------



## lauriNio (1. Juli 2010)

Höchstens fürs FR, was ich aber nicht glaube. Die DH-Version ist wie PlanB bereits sagte ausverkauft...


----------



## -Steppenwolf (1. Juli 2010)

wenn das 2011er genauso geil wird, dann werd ich mir eben das holen ;D
aber danke für die Info!


----------



## siggi985 (1. Juli 2010)

Vll gibt es sie bald umsonst ^^ Bei den Preisen können die nicht viel Rabatt geben und die meisten sind eh ausverkauft


----------



## nitrojunk (1. Juli 2010)

Ich denke YT wird nicht viel ändern, soweit ich weiß soll der Rahem der selbe sein, die Parts sind ja auch mehr als okay, ich weiß nur von einem neuen Design.


----------



## lauriNio (2. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass sie den Rahmen ein wenig überarbeiten, z.B. Kleinigkeiten wie 'ne bessere Kabelführung oder das Gewicht reduzieren ( zumindest hoffe ich das^^)


----------



## Fhal (2. Juli 2010)

Gibt es derzeit Leute, die neben mir auch noch auf ein TuEs DH warten? Ich habe am 10.06.10 bestellt und würde mich über eine ungefähre Angabe des Liefertermins freuen. Habe YT eben nochmal eine Mail geschickt und hoffe auf eine verwertbare Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (2. Juli 2010)

Telefon: +49 (0) 9191 / 736 305-0
Dort bekommst du die Info direkt und aus erster Hand.


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2010)

Ihr und euer Gewicht reduzieren  Die sollen lieber den Hinterbau stabilisieren


----------



## -Steppenwolf (3. Juli 2010)

was ist denn mit dem Hinterbau?


----------



## siggi985 (3. Juli 2010)

Glaub er meinte die Kettenstrebe, ist bei 2-3 Tues gebrochen und wurde von Yt ersetzt, dürfte aber eher ein Produktionsfehler sein und nur ein paar Rahmen betreffen


----------



## Fhal (3. Juli 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> Telefon: +49 (0) 9191 / 736 305-0
> Dort bekommst du die Info direkt und aus erster Hand.



Die Antwort von der Person hinter der Telefonnummer ist mir zu schwammig. Ich bekomme immer noch keine konkrete Aussage, wann die Bikes ausgeliefert werden können. Ich kenne mich mit Betriebswirtschaft nicht aus, meine aber, dass eine Firma in der Lage sein sollte im Juli einschätzen zu können wann im August ihre Ware etwa versandfertig sein wird.


----------



## ketis (3. Juli 2010)

wenn informationen schwammig rübergebracht werden rechne mal mit september


----------



## lauriNio (4. Juli 2010)

Rahmen gerade gebrochen, ich kotz. Ich fang jetzt nicht an direkt an der Quali von YT zu zweifeln, Produktionsfehler findet man überall. Das einzige was brutalst nervt ist, das ich atm in Whistler bin und es EWIG dauernd wird bis ich einen hiergeschickt bekomme und wieder fahren kann.. in WHISTLER ohne Bike, worst case scenario 

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2488/dscn0092t.jpg
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8284/dscn0093s.jpg


----------



## -Steppenwolf (4. Juli 2010)

wie hast denn das hinbekommen?


----------



## lauriNio (4. Juli 2010)

Tjo wenn ich das wüsste, es ist nicht einmal direkt bei 'nem drop/gap/kicker o.ä. passiert. Wird sich wohl langsam reingefressen haben bis es schließlich durch war.
Schön an der Schweißnaht entlang 

Edit: Wie witzig, exakt die gleiche Stelle wie bei ms06-rider (+ diversen Anderen)  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7261190&postcount=2960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Steppenwolf (4. Juli 2010)

dann hoff ich mal das die von yt die Schwachstelle beim 2011er verbessern werden! 
kannst dir nicht einfach ein Bike ausleihen?
ich mein in WHISTLER ohne Bike?


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

Jo scheint definitiv die Schwachstelle. Nr 4 das an der Stelle gerissen ist (und über das etwas bekannt wurde. Will net wissen wieviele Erik Irmisch schon putt gemacht hat  ) Hoffe es gibt bald ne überarbeitete Version, alle 3 Monate tauschen nervt und im Sommer werden die Intervalle wohl eher kürzer . Wenn nicht dann frag ich wenn ich s dann demnächst wieder durch hab ob se mir glei 2 Kettenstreben schicken können. Eine zum tauschen und eine als Standartersatzteil - wie n Schaltauge eben  

@Laurino: Mein Beileid, das ist echt zum kotzen. Kannst dir nicht günstig n Norco oder sowas holen? Die sind ja dort nicht allzu teuer ... Am besten mit 222mm Einbaulänge und billigen Federelementen  Oder nen Rahmen wo der Rest passt günstig gebraucht oder so. Wenn nur noch kurz da bist, dann leihen, aber bei dir wars ja glaub längers. Viel Glück jedenfalls.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (4. Juli 2010)

war das jetzt Ironie? 
wenn erst 4 Rahmen gebrochen sind, wieso tauscht dus dann so oft aus? ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

S war teils Ironie und teils Angst dass der mir wieder bricht. Ich fahr fast nur in Bad Wildbad und doch etwas zügiger, so dass mein Radel etas mehr belastet ist, als das von Leuten, die nur auf weichen Waldbodenhometrails langcruisen (soll keine Beleidigung sein).  Meins ist gebrochen, das in Todtnau ist gebrochen, das von dem Herrn in Whistler ist gebrochen und das von Chris ist gebrochen - auch der ist öfters in Wiba unterwegs. Dementsprechend scheinen bisher die Bikes gebrochen zu sein, die etwas härter rangenommen werden ( fühlt euch nicht beleidigt, wenn euer Rad nicht gebrochen ist und ihr s härter rannehmt, des kommt schon noch  . Ich werd allerdings weiterhin min 1 mal die Woche in Wildbad fahren, deshalb hab ich schon ne gewisse Angst dass des Teil wieder bricht.  Zumal es bei allen Bikes nach ca. 3 Monaten gebrochen ist, und bei allen an der gleichen Stelle.... Das gibt mir zu denken... Allerdings hoffe ich im moment, dass der Schweißer eines Montag morgens noch völlig platt vom Party-Wochenende in die Fabrik kam und Kettenstreben geschweißt hat ... 

Tante Edit meint: Das in Zeile 3 is missverständlich - ich meinte: Wenn ihr s hart ran nehmt, dann kommt das schon noch.


----------



## siggi985 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele das Bike auch ordentlich rannehmen und bei denen es trotzdem hält, soviele Tues Besitzer posten hier auch wieder nicht  Werd nächstes We in Saalbach fahren und mal gucken obs hält ;-)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Juli 2010)

meins hat sogar zwei miese Stürze in Wildbad überlebt .
Entweder hatten wir Glück oder ihr Pech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauriNio (4. Juli 2010)

Vor Whistler bin ich den schönen deutschen Waldboden damit gefahren  Aber hier ist das natürlich anders, ich bin jetzt 4 Wochen hier und war so gut wie jeden Tag im Park, hier ist die belastung enorm. Wenn ich hier 10+ Abfahrten pro Tag mache, sind das etwa die hälfte von den Abfahrten die ich im Monat sonst in D mache. 

@ms06-rider

Hier ohne Bike ist horror. Aber meine finanziellen Mittel sind leider nicht unbeschränkt  Gestern YT ne Mail geschrieben, obwohl WE ist gleich ne Antwort bekommen - nice.
Werde direkt eine neue Strebe bekommen. Ein Bike hier kaufen kann man sich natürlich nur gbraucht leisten, hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, rahmen kaufen und den YT dann verkaufen, aber find hier erstmal ein passenden L Rahmen.. So wie's aussieht läuft das schnell mit YT, die Zeit werde ich wohl aushalten müssen.


----------



## numis (4. Juli 2010)

ist schon krass, die brechen alle gleich ohne zuerst einen riss gebildet zuhaben.

micht nimt das weitere vorgehen von yt wunder, den andere marken haben schon bei gleich häufigem vorkommen von brüchen einen rückruf gestarted (z.b. norco)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. Juli 2010)

Glaube man kann den Hinterbau tauschen lassen.


----------



## lauriNio (4. Juli 2010)

@ numis, ich bin mir relativ sicher dass die Schweißnaht schon ein paar Abfahren vor dem eigentlichen Bruch lädiert war. Aber wer schaut sich schon nach jeder Abfahrt seine Schweißnähte genau an


----------



## X-R4y (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Tues schon gebrochen sind, aber für die ca. 20 Leute die hier aktiv sind und ein Tues haben, sind 5 zu viele.


----------



## siggi985 (4. Juli 2010)

Überleg mal wieviele verkauft wurden ( vll 200 ? ),und von den ca. 20 hier waren es 3 und dann noch eins vom hören sagen. Das ein paar Rahmen brechen gibts bei jedem Hersteller (Siehe Trek Session das sich mit dem Daumen eindellen lässt und teilweise einfach komplett durchbricht)...


----------



## schablone (4. Juli 2010)

Mir ist die Kettenstrebe auch gerissen. Wollte es zuerst nicht posten, aber mitterweile scheint es wohl ein größeres Problem zu sein. 
Ich denke es liegt hier wohl recht eindeutig ein Konstruktionsfehler bzw. ein Verarbeitungsfehler vor. (Fotos siehe Album)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie das ganze weiter geht. Ich habe keine Lust mit einer Sollbruchstelle an meinem Fahrrad rumm zufahren und alle 2 Monate die Kettenstrebe zu wechseln.


----------



## lauriNio (4. Juli 2010)

Ich würde YT jetzt auch nicht direkt anprangern, kann immer passieren. Solltes es mir wieder brechen, dann sieht das ganze anders aus.


----------



## -white-rush- (4. Juli 2010)

Letzten Sonntag is uns in Spicak im Bikepark auch einer mit gebrochener Strebe entgegengekommen...


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl ich sollte bei YT anrufen und mir ne neue Strebe schonma zuschicken lassen . Denke dass die Strebe wieder brechen wird, ist ganz klar n Schwachpunkt, ich hoffe halt dass die ne gescheite Strebe konstruieren und austauschen ....
Btw: Ich meinte das vorher anders: Ich meinte : Wer sein Bike ordentlich rannimmt und dem wird es schon noch brechen, und nicht dass ihr zu pussy haft fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich werds ja nächsten Wochenende sehen obs hält und wenn nicht kommt der Rahmen eben weg


----------



## -Steppenwolf (4. Juli 2010)

vllt. ist es ganz gut das ich mir erst das 2011er holen werde, dann ist das hoffentlich verbessert!


----------



## S*P*J (5. Juli 2010)

find ich gut, ich würde mir dann aber ein 010er Auslaufmodel von einer anderen Firma holen, für weniger Geld und mit der Gewissheit das es mit dem RAD keine Probleme gibt...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Juli 2010)

ob du die jemals haben kannst?
Aber langsam mache ich mir auch Sorgen...


----------



## tresor23 (5. Juli 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Hey an die Fahrer die noch die 2009er Marzocchi 55 fahren. Mit wie viel Druck fahrt ihr so im  Dämpfer und Gabel? Weil im Manual steht was von um die 3 Bar rum, aber das kann doch gar nicht sein. Ich wiege ca 80 kg.


 
Doch laut Cosmic Sports sogar noch weniger so 1,5 bei 75kg bei mir sonst haut es angeblich die dämpferkartuschen raus... Und in der Praxis ist mir das auch schon passiert weniger ist mehr......


----------



## S*P*J (6. Juli 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> ob du die jemals haben kannst?
> Aber langsam mache ich mir auch Sorgen...



die Gewissheit kann dir niemand 100% geben...aber wenn ich ein z.B. ein  Norco von 010 kaufe kann ich ja nachlesen googeln etc. ob es damit  öfters Probleme gab.
und wer will z.B. Siggis YT Rahmen für nen  ordentlichen Preis kaufen??? Wenn er dann mit der Gewissheit rumfährt  das die Dinger bei anderen einfach so gerissen sind...also ich würde mit  so nen Teil nur ungern in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## siggi985 (6. Juli 2010)

deswegen soll meins weg, wird zwar durch garantie schnell ausgetauscht aber für rennen möchte ich was zuverlässiges


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht,- aber diese neue werbung gehört verboten...
u. dieses klatschheft von "freeride" druckt die werbung noch fett auf der letzten seite. 
:kotz: 

yt 
baut lieber bessere rahmen,- 
anstatt geld für eckelige  (MTB schädigende)  werbung auszugeben.


----------



## Fhal (6. Juli 2010)

Ich kauf die Bike-Bravo nicht, kannst mal nen kurzen Abriss geben, was genau das Problem mit der Werbung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_rg (6. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7322025&postcount=115


----------



## Fhal (6. Juli 2010)

Okee, recht drastische Werbung.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

Fhal schrieb:


> das Problem mit der Werbung








u. wenn jetzt einer kommt u. sagt "die werbung ist gelungen" dann kann ich nur sagen,- das gegenteil ist der fall.


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

So schauts aus. Jeder normalbürger hält uns für geistesgestörte killer und die bisher keine meinung hatten haben jetzt eine.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht,- aber diese neue werbung gehört verboten...
> u. dieses klatschheft von "freeride" druckt die werbung noch fett auf der letzten seite.
> :kotz:
> 
> ...



Du musst das kleingedruckte lesen:


*Du findest diese Anzeige ekelhaft und geschmacklos? Dann kotz' dich aus unter: [email protected]

*


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. Juli 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Du musst das kleingedruckte lesen:
> 
> 
> *Du findest diese Anzeige ekelhaft und geschmacklos? Dann kotz' dich aus unter: [email protected]*



Diesen Satz find ich fast noch schlimmer als die Werbung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Dann kotz



ich kotz auf YT !


----------



## PlanB (6. Juli 2010)

Sollte wohl zielgruppengerecht ausfallen, meiner Meinung nach ist der Schuss aber auch eindeutig nach hinten losgegangen...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> Sollte wohl zielgruppengerecht ausfallen, meiner Meinung nach ist der Schuss aber auch eindeutig nach hinten losgegangen...



genau diese (junge) zielgruppe sollte mit derat aggresiven bildern nicht noch gepusht werden.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

Gepusht werden zu was? Foerster zu ueberfahren oder was?

  Oh man...


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

Zur unvernunft und zum schlechten umgang miteinander


----------



## Vorstadtkind (6. Juli 2010)

Spiele eigentlich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Tues für 2011 zuzulegen, aber bei dieser dämlichen Werbung werde ich mir das nochmals sehr genau überlegen. Wirklich unnötige Provokation, die dann für alle MTB-Gegner bestes Argument ist alle unter Generalverdacht zu stellen. Da hätte man bei YT sensibler sein müssen.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Gepusht werden zu was? Foerster zu ueberfahren oder was?
> 
> Oh man...



es geht allgem. um aggresives verhalten im wald. 
(meist von jungen fahrern) 


 Oh man...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte ich denn wegen dieser Werbung schlechter mit meinem Menschlichen Umfeld umgehen?

So ein schmarrn. Ich verstehe ja euer Grund anliegen bei dieser Werbung, ich sehe ich genau so dass dies keine gute Publicity fuer den Sport ist, aber kommt schon, die Werbung ist draussen und wir werden daran leider nichts mehr aendern koennen! 



es geht allgem. um aggresives verhalten im wald. 
(meist von jungen fahrern) 


*Dies trifft bei mir und den anderen unzaehligen jungen Fahrern bei uns absolut nicht zu! Wir wissen wie wichtig der freundliche Kontakt zu Wanderern, Foerstern und co. fuer unseren Sport ist!  *Und daran halten wir uns auch, daran aendert bestimmt keine Werbung etwas.


----------



## siggi985 (6. Juli 2010)

Sie haben das geschafft was sie mit der werbung erreichen wollten, auf sich aufmerksam machen... Ich baller auch alle leute ab weil ich egoshooter spiele und nach der werbung geh ich förster überfahren... Ohne worte


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Sie haben das geschafft was sie mit der werbung erreichen wollten, auf sich aufmerksam machen... Ich baller auch alle leute ab weil ich egoshooter spiele und nach der werbung geh ich förster überfahren... Ohne worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Sie haben das geschafft was sie mit der werbung erreichen wollten, auf sich aufmerksam machen...



Zitat   #3068  bitte lesen.


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

Na ja wir kommen hier eh nicht zu potte, schön das sich die jungen leute von heute durch nichts und niemand beeinflussen lassen


----------



## S*P*J (6. Juli 2010)

statt groß einen auf Werbung zu machen, sollten sie öfters mal nach Taiwan fliegen um die LÖL Qualität zu sichern und am besten gleich drüben bleiben.
und die WErbung ist ja echt peinlich, dass nächste mal sollten sie den Irmisch auf dem Boden legen und schreiben unser Rad ist so Schrottig, da hilft auch nicht die beste Reaktion...hehe



**** YT


----------



## siggi985 (6. Juli 2010)

wenn du yt so abge****t findest warum postest du dann deinen geistigen bullshit nicht im lycraspandexunterhosen thread? andere bikes wie blechdosenspielzeuge von intense oder trek mit ner wandstärke von ner coladose sind natürlich tausend mal besser und würden niemals brechen. und die werbung erzielt genau den zweck zu provozieren was man auch am kleingedruckten erkennen kann, glaub nicht das die das umsonst dahin schreiben. ich geh jetzt mit meinem ****ing yt in den wald den förster überfahren oder andere verspoten wegen ihrern bikes die 2000 euro billiger sind und evtl brechen könnten.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> statt groß einen auf Werbung zu machen, sollten sie öfters mal nach Taiwan fliegen um die LÖL Qualität zu sichern und am besten gleich drüben bleiben.
> und die WErbung ist ja echt peinlich, dass nächste mal sollten sie den Irmisch auf dem Boden legen und schreiben unser Rad ist so Schrottig, da hilft auch nicht die beste Reaktion...hehe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mir die Werbung angeschaut und nur gedacht "aha".
Ich mein, die Werbung ist halt *******, aber sie bleibt in Erinnerung, und ist das nicht die Aufgabe von Werbung?
Die Taktik sieht man auch oft genug im Fernsehen.
Es ist doch nur Werbung.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

Ganz genau!


----------



## -riot- (6. Juli 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> wenn du yt so abge****t findest warum postest du dann deinen geistigen bullshit nicht im lycraspandexunterhosen thread? andere bikes wie blechdosenspielzeuge von intense oder trek mit ner wandstärke von ner coladose sind natürlich tausend mal besser und würden niemals brechen. und die werbung erzielt genau den zweck zu provozieren was man auch am kleingedruckten erkennen kann, glaub nicht das die das umsonst dahin schreiben. ich geh jetzt mit meinem ****ing yt in den wald den förster überfahren oder andere verspoten wegen ihrern bikes die 2000 euro billiger sind und evtl brechen könnten.



Klar sind Treks und Intense Coladosen, aber sie sind verdammt leicht, und das geht nun mal nicht ohne Kompromisse. Wenn man sich jetzt ansieht wieviele Session hier gebrochen sind (keins?) und wieviel Tues, dessen Rahmen 1kg mehr auf die Wagge bringt kann man sich schon fragen was da schief gelaufen ist. Niemand spricht den Treks oder Intense ab, dass sie brechen könnten, das kann jeder Rahmen. 

Das Tues ist ein fähiges Rad zu einem sehr guten Preis, aber die Werbung kann doch nur Kiddies ansprechen die das irgendwie lustig finden. Dass man dabei aber die eh kaum vorhandene Duldung geschweige denn Förderung der Extrem Mtbler noch weiter gefährdet sollte aber auch klar sein. 

Man stelle sich mal vor Porsche bringt morgen die Werbung raus mit einem blutbespritzem Walter Röhrl der neben seinem 911er Turbo Carbio steht und daneben eine überfahrene Person. Dazu dann noch so ein Spruch.

Einfach geschmacklos und billig.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (6. Juli 2010)

aha, der zweck heiligt also die mittel?
was kommt dann als nächstes? hitler der auf einem tues DH mit mit der überschrift "Damit könnt auch ihr so richtig Gas geben!"?
das bleibt sicher im gedächtnis. zweck erfüllt, super werbung!

das verhältnis zwischen forst und biker ist auch jetzt schon schwierig genug. da muss man nicht auch noch mit den eingeweiden von waldtieren und förstern werben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (6. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe doch dass der coole bikende Förster aus der letzten Ausgabe nun seine Schrottflinte holt und YT in Saalbach besucht...


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Juli 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Doch laut Cosmic Sports sogar noch weniger so 1,5 bei 75kg bei mir sonst haut es angeblich die dämpferkartuschen raus... Und in der Praxis ist mir das auch schon passiert weniger ist mehr......



Ja aber wenn ich auf drei Bar gehe, hab ich zwar meinen FW ausgenutzt aber mein SAG beträgt dann 75%
Irgendwie komisch....


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Juli 2010)

Jungs mal im Ernst....
wieso regt ihr euch so auf? Die Strategie hat voll
zugeschlagen. Zuerst brechen Rahmen, warum auch immer ist
halt shi*, aber meine Güte, dass steckt doch noch in den Kinderschuhen das ganze,
und dann will man mit dieser Werbung zeigen, guckt mal was damit geht. Die Leute sprechen drüber und das ganze erregt Aufmerksamkeit. Die beste PR....
und dann sollte man diese Werbung nicht ansatzweise ernst nehmen.
Ich meine wenn ihr ein Model seht, dann glaubt ihr doch nicht wirklich das die so aussieht....markellose, reine Haut.
Also hinnehmen und gut ist


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Jungs mal im Ernst....
> wieso regt ihr euch so auf? Die Strategie hat voll
> zugeschlagen. Zuerst brechen Rahmen, warum auch immer ist
> halt shi*, aber meine Güte, dass steckt doch noch in den Kinderschuhen das ganze,
> ...



herzlichen glückwunsch ! 
DU HAST NIX VERSTANDEN


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juli 2010)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> Hitler der auf einem TuEs DH sitzt mit mit der Ueberschrift "Damit könnt auch ihr so richtig Gas geben!"




You made my day!!!  

Zu gut!


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Juli 2010)

Wieso habe ich nichts verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich nichts verstanden?



diese sprüche wie "werbung erfüllt,- u. nun spricht jeder  darüber". usw. 

ja jeder,- im negativem sinne.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Juli 2010)

Ja, leider schon. Dennoch diese Werbung hat zwar die falsche Zielgruppe erreicht, aber erfüllt ihren Sinn. Hab ja nicht behauptet das es gut ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Juli 2010)

Gib nicht umsonst den Spruch "Jede Werbung ist gute Werbung" - sowohl negativ im Gespräch bleibende als auch positiv im Gespräch bleibende. Ich persönlich finds auch geschmacklos. 

Zu den Sessions: Sind auch ettliche gebrochen - zummindest die der 1. Generation


----------



## leads (6. Juli 2010)

Wie der gute Khujand schon vermerkt hat : "Tradition schlägt jeden Trend " und stellt sich damit meiner Meinung nach noch unter die Werbung.

Wenn der Oberförster auf der Piste rumläuft muss er davon ausgehen, dass er schnell mal ne Reifenspur quer über den L(H)oden hat, sein noch warmes Häschen in den Speichen verfängt und alles mit Blut besudelt. Wärs schon länger tot würd´s schließlich nicht mehr bluten...und weil er nix zu essen hat hat er´s wohl nicht geschossen! Und der Fahrer guckt geschockt...wenn er lachen würd fänd ich´s auch nicht gut. Hätt der Herr in Grün doch vielleicht auch mal einem der 236 Anträge auf nen Trail genehmigt wär´s vielleich auch nicht passiert! Ich würd nicht bremsen für so´n Oberpudel! Einer seiner tollen Schiess-Kollegen hat bei uns auf Biker und Crosser GESCHOSSEN und meinte natürlich er dürfe das! Wenn er das bei mir versucht hätte, dann hätte er mal ganz geschmeidig tief in seinen Lauf gucken können was da so alles raus kommt.

Ausserdem ist´s merkwürdig, dass die Leute, die das Magazin nicht lesen, die Anzeige kennen...

...und wenn ihr demnächst mit eurem Auto über nen Igel bügelt, dann sucht alles schön auf und beerdigt alles ordnungsgemäß !

Ausserdem könnten ja mal ein paar mehr Strecken für´s MTB freigegeben werden und nicht immer nur dagegen gestimmt werden. Die deutsche Bürokratie gehört langsam mal entstaubt und wenn dafür ein Jägersmann auf der Strecke bleibt (ACHTUNG : ein Wortspiel !) solls mir nur recht sein.

Der MTB´ler wird im normalen Stadtwald doch meist als Rowdy dargestellt,immer zu schnell, laut und unhöflich. Geh doch mal im Wald spazieren, Sonntagsnachmitags im Kirchenanzug mit deinen Kinder und sag zu wem " Guten Tag!" Die gucken doch eher weg als den Mund auf zu bekommen...ausser zum Anschnautzen was einem denn einfällt sowas zu tun.


----------



## lauriNio (6. Juli 2010)

Mir ist dieser ganze Werbungsquatsch ziemlich egal. Solang meine neue Strebe nicht bricht bin ich weiterhin zufrieden mit YT. Wenn sie wieder brechen sollte solang ich hier in Whistler bin ( oder auch danach ), wär ich extrem pissed und würde mir 2x überlegen weiterhin gut über sie zu sprechen / jemals wieder etwas von denen zu kaufen.


----------



## siggi985 (6. Juli 2010)

Denke mal die werden da schon reagieren und die Strebe verbessern, wenn sie das in den Griff bekommen seh ich keinen Kritikpunkt bei Yt


----------



## Fhal (7. Juli 2010)

Einzelne Posting hier erinnern ein bisschen an die restlichen Threads zu irgendwelchen Versender-Bikes. Alle wissen worauf sie sich einlassen, trotzdem müssen einige ihre Meinung dazu in die Welt hinaus schreiben. Und wer ihnen nicht zustimmt wird dann als Opfer des Marketings hingestellt, schließlich sei es ja grundsätzlich besser und richtig den lokalen Bike-Händler künstlich am Leben zu halten sowie die teils wirklich überzogen teuren Marken-Bikes zu kaufen.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

leads schrieb:


> "Tradition schlägt jeden Trend "



du weisst aber schon das es ein "zitat" ist,- u. sich auf einen fussballverein bezieht ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist gut jetzt hier mit der Werbung.
Evtl. koennt ihr ja im: "Die neue Freeride ist da" Thread weiter diskutieren, dort wurde die Werbung schliesslich gedruckt.


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juli 2010)

Mich hat die Werbung so genervt, dass ich gleich mal die e-mail ins Adressfeld eingefügt habe.
Da probiert die DIMB mit Aktionen den Ruf der Biker und Bikerinnen zu manifestieren und zu verbessern und druckt in etlichen Zeitungen ihre Aktion Pro Mountainbike und dann kommen solche Querdenker und wollen den derben Kontrast bilden, damit sie sich damit einen Ruf aufbauen als Gangsterbikehersteller. Die Werbung hätte anders gestaltet werden können.

 YT hat mit dieser Kampagne den selben Einfluss auf die MTB-Szene wie Egoshooter für die Computerspieleindustrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (7. Juli 2010)

Macht doch einfach mal einen neuen Thread auf, dann könnt ihr euch da weiter über die Werbung auskotzen oder was weiss ich was. Auf jedenfall ist das in diesem Thread falsch plaziert.


----------



## Jonney (9. Juli 2010)

@lauriNio
du hast schon deine neue strebe direkt ins paradies auf erden geschickt bekommen??


----------



## lauriNio (9. Juli 2010)

Noch ist sie leider nicht da, aber ja sie wird direkt hierhergeschickt.


----------



## siggi985 (11. Juli 2010)

Ein Wochenende Saalbach X-Line schredden auf Zeit (12,5 min und weniger) und Tues hält immernoch, denke das es sich bei den Kettenstreben um Ausnahmen handelt und nicht das alle anderen bei denen sie hält ihr Bike nicht hart genug rannehmen ;-) Verkaufen werd ich meins auf jedenfall doch nicht mehr


----------



## Wimbo (11. Juli 2010)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> hitler der auf einem tues DH mit mit der überschrift "Damit könnt auch ihr so richtig Gas geben!





Ich lag unterm Tisch und hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt vor lachen, als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## lauriNio (12. Juli 2010)

wart mal ab siggi ^^ ne,spaß




Hoffentlich


----------



## lauriNio (12. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost und ich find den scheiss löschbutton nicht !


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juli 2010)

Meine auch  - War schon der 4te oder 5te Besuch in Wildbad mit der neuen Strebe, und Dh1 shreddern auf Vollgas und einmal auf Zeit (3:52  ) und sie hält immernoch. Hoffe natürlich auch dass meine und die andren n Produktionsfehler waren, allerdings ist die Stelle trotzdem eindeutig n Schwachpunkt. Und nochmal: Ich wollte nicht sage, dass ihr nicht hart genug fahrt, sondern dass das Bike schon noch brechen wird wenn ihr hart fahrt - die Frage ist nur wann (und das ganze war dann so halb ironisch halb Angst dass die Strebe wirklich ******* is gemeint  )
Und hoffen wir mal, dass die Werrbung von xxFreshxx nicht ungesetzt wird.


----------



## Wimbo (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab eine E-Mail an die in der Werbung angegebene Adresse geschickt, prompt nahm YT Stellung zu den Kettenstreben und zu den 2011er Modellen.

Hallo Max,

Danke für Dein  Lob!
Die Preise  werden sich nur etwas verändern.
Hintergrund  sind die starken Schwankungen des Dollarkurs & Preiserhöhungen unserer Lieferanten (SRAM etc.)
Hinterbau für  2011 ist schon überarbeitet (und nicht nur der Hinterbau)
Nur wir haben  auch derzeit kein generelles Problem mit der aktuellen Kettenstrebe.
Bis Dato sind 5 Kettenstreben über einen Zeitraum von 2,5Monaten gebrochen.
Bei unseren Teamfahrern (Erik&Tino) ist bisher noch kein Fehler  aufgetreten und beide sind richtig heftig unterwegs.
Unsere Serienmuster laufen seit Aug. 2009 ohne Probleme.

Grüße

*Sponsoree  Deutschland GmbH*
*S***** W********

Also nix da mit ständig brechenden Kettenstreben usw.
Hinterbau ist für 2011 überarbeitet, d.h. ich werde mir nochmal sehr genau überlegen, ob ich nicht doch das TuEs anstatt dem Torque 9.0 kaufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -riot- (12. Juli 2010)

Du hast ja wohl nicht ernsthaft erwartet, dass er schreiben würde, dass die Kettenstreben ein ernstes Problem darstellen und oft brechen. Die wollen ihre Räder ja schließlich evrkaufen. Alleine die genannten 5 Streben dürfte durch die aktiven Tues Fahrer hier im Forum abgedeckt werden.


----------



## lehni. (12. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir nochmal was positives:
Mein TuEs hat grad ne Woche Megavalanche hinter sich, gibt glaub ich keine härtere Dauerbelastung. Hatte etwas Angst dann ohne Bike dazustehen, da ich vor der Abreise hier von einigen gebrochenen Hinterbauten gelesen habe.
Das war aber völlig unbegründet, hat alles super geklappt. Kein einziger Defekt... nur für die Anstiege ist es nicht die richtige Wahl  

Gruß

edit: bin übrigens kein ultra-leichtgewicht. ca 90kg mit kompletter ausrüstung.


----------



## Wimbo (12. Juli 2010)

Ich denke dass hier einfach zu viele unterwegs sind, die sich gerne in den Allerwertesten beißen würden, weil sie zu viel für ihr Bike bezahlt haben, es aber nicht zugeben wollen und stattdessen auf einer jungen Marke mit großen Erfolgsaussichten herumhacken als wäre sie der Fahrrad-Kik...

Aber auf den jungen wird ja hier eh gerne rumgehackt, war bei mir ja nicht anders...


----------



## -riot- (12. Juli 2010)

Diese Argumentation ist doch Bullshit. Ob man zuviel bezahlt hat liegt doch immer im Auge des Betrachters. Nach dir wäre jeder der keinen Kia Ceed oder Hyundai i30 fährt ja ein Depp, weil diese günstiger oder besser ausgestattet, höchstwahrschienlich zuverlässiger sind sowie eine längere Garantie bieten als ein Golf/A3/1er der 10k+ mehr kostet. 

Das kann man jetzt auf alles übertragen. 
Man kauft schießlich mehr als nur das Rad mit seinen Komponenten, man kauft das Image mit, Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten, eine technische Besonderheit, besonderen Kundensupport, schnelle Ersatzteilversorgung usw.

Wegen einem Tues beißt sich sicher kein Intense/Specailized/Rocky Mountain usw. Fahrer in den Hintern.


----------



## siggi985 (12. Juli 2010)

na dann glückwunsch an alle die für ihr image bzw den markennamen ca. 80 % des verkaufspreises zahlen


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juli 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> na dann glückwunsch an alle die für ihr image bzw den markennamen ca. 80 % des verkaufspreises zahlen




Hast selbst ein Cannondale in deiner Bikeliste, gratulierst dir somit selbst. Bei solchen Posts würde ich mir echt gerne in den Hintern beissen.

Aber du hast schon recht, eigentlich würde ich viel lieber ein YT fahren anstelle meines Nicolai´s   .. mensch was ärgere ich mich   


@lehni wie ist es denn gelaufen ? Waren ja tolle Bilder die man so verfolgen konnte. War ja mehr ne mega Staubwolke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xandel (12. Juli 2010)

Ich muss dann doch nochmal auf die Werbung kommen. Ich denke nicht daß man dem Bürokratieverliebten deutschen Forstamt in den Pansen kriechen muss, um die Bikerszene zu mehr Akzeptanz zu bringen.
Man sollte froh sein wenn junge Menschen, sich in der Natur aufhalten und Sport treiben und sollte dies unterstützen. Auch als Forstamt.Bald hocken eh alle nur noch vor PC/Konsole rum und Zocken.

Natürlich ist die Werbung nicht politisch korreckt, aber sie spielt gezielt auf einen bestimmten Konflikt an was die Sache doch ziemlich entschärft.


----------



## Xandel (12. Juli 2010)

Ich muss dann doch nochmal auf die Werbung kommen. Ich denke nicht daß man dem Bürokratieverliebten deutschen Forstamt in den Pansen kriechen muss, um die Bikerszene zu mehr Akzeptanz zu bringen.
Man sollte froh sein wenn junge Menschen, sich in der Natur aufhalten und Sport treiben und sollte dies unterstützen. Auch als Forstamt.Bald hocken eh alle nur noch vor PC/Konsole rum und Zocken.

Natürlich ist die Werbung nicht politisch korreckt, aber sie spielt gezielt auf einen bestimmten Konflikt an was die Sache doch ziemlich entschärft.


----------



## siggi985 (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn du wüsstest was ich für den rahmen gezahlt hab ;-)


----------



## Wimbo (12. Juli 2010)

Und weils einmal anscheinend nicht reicht, habe ich sogar noch eine zweite Mail vom YT-Support bekommen, un das alles an einem einzigen Tag. Der Service ist also top!

Servus Max,

danke für das  Feedback. Sind leider nicht alle Humorvoll. Aber die gehen ja zum Lachen auch in den Keller

Zu deinen  Fragen:

Die Preise  werden sich nächstes Jahr minimal erhöhen, das der Kurs gestiegen ist, somit auch die  Zulieferteile teuerer wurden.
Das mit der  gebrochenen Kettenstrebe ist nächstes Jahr behoben. Es wird das Material verstärkt.

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen

J*****






Der Fehler mit der Kettenstrebe ist also bekannt und wird behoben, seht ihr?
Die tun schon was für ihr Geld...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, wenn se alles 2 mal machen müßen isses net so prickelnd........


----------



## nitrojunk (12. Juli 2010)

Weiß jmd. warum die DJ1 im Dirtlove nur 80mm hat, also warum YT die travelt.

Weiß wer, ob die Standrohre auch gekürzt sind, oder kann man die wieder auf die 100mm zurück bauen ?

Grüße


----------



## siggi985 (12. Juli 2010)

echt ey, voll der scheiß service wenn se 2 mal schreiben müssen.... bis jetzt wurden alle probleme in kürzester zeit beseitigt...


----------



## siggi985 (12. Juli 2010)

würde gerne mal wissen was ihr an yt zu mosern habt wenn ihr nichtmal ein yt bike habt... ich geh auch nicht in den rocky thread und rede die firma schlecht ohne je ein rocky mountain gefahren zu sein..


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juli 2010)

5 Streben sind aber auch nicht mehr als die von denen hier im Forum gesprochen wird. Die aus Todtnau, die von Chris, die von dem ARSCH   in Whistler, die von dem der s net glei sagen wollte und nachgezogen ist und meine. Glaub auch nicht das ewig viele da großartig was verschweigen würden - was hätten sie davon. So gesehen könnte das schon hin haun. Dennoch scheint es an der Kettenstrebe mehr oder weniger Grenzwertig zu sein, zummindest wenn dann beim Schweißen kleinste Fehler passieren. Sonst wären nicht alle Bikes dort gebrochen. Solangs net nomma bricht bin ich absolut zufrieden. Und wenn doch, dann müssen se mir ja iwann die 011er Strebe schicken, wenn ich ihnen alle 010er putt gemacht hab .

@Siggi: Is halt se ne übliche sympathie, antipathie sache. Der eine is von Rock Shox total überzeugt, der andre schwört auf Marzocchi. Die jeweils andre Marke ist kacke. Ich bin selber von Rock Shox auch nicht so richtig überzeugt. Performance ist zwar super, aber das die Gabel ölt (rechte Seite) nervt mich etwas. Genauso diese Leichtbausteckachsen. Schraubt sich manchmal los, sodass ich inzwischen immer n Inbus dabei hab. Und YT ist doch toll zum drauf rumhacken und bietet tolle Angriffspunkte: Macht Händler kaputt, verkauft billig, macht grenzwertige Werbung (ohne Innereien hätte sie mir weit besser gefallen). Einige brauchen das dann für ihr Ego, dass sie über YT lästern. Gestern in Wiba ham auch so zwei Großmäuler gemeint wie ******* YT doch sei, und dass ich mir für das Geld lieber was Gutes Gebrauchtes hätte holen sollen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Juli 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Gestern in Wiba ham auch so zwei Großmäuler gemeint wie ******* YT doch sei, und dass ich mir für das Geld lieber was Gutes Gebrauchtes hätte holen sollen



Einfach nur lächerlich sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroCool25 (13. Juli 2010)

Weiß schon jemand was über die neuen Modelle und was Sie kosten werden ????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2010)

Nö .


----------



## Jussi (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Lehni bist du das bei 3:40 Minuten? 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/mRAblQYl0


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Juli 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Gestern in Wiba ham auch so zwei Großmäuler gemeint wie ******* YT doch sei, und dass ich mir für das Geld lieber was Gutes Gebrauchtes hätte holen sollen



Und dann hast du sie im DH einfach stehen lassen


----------



## lehni. (13. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @lehni wie ist es denn gelaufen ? Waren ja tolle Bilder die man so verfolgen konnte. War ja mehr ne mega Staubwolke.



Habe 1h36min gebraucht. War das erste Mal und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es hart ist. So ein reiner Downhiller gibt zwar in den technischen Stücken Sicherheit aber ist eig nicht das richtige Bike, dafür gehts zuviel grade oder bergauf. Da verliert man gegenüber den Enduro Fahrern dann so einiges. 


@Jussi: Nein bin ich nicht. Soweit ich weiss, war das Bike 3 mal am Start.


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Juli 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Und dann hast du sie im DH einfach stehen lassen



Leider nein, die sind nie gefahren wenn ich gefahren bin (und ich bin dauerhaft gefahren  ) und bei der Abfahrt  vor der se s gesagt haben bin ich viertelstündlich gefahren, dazu musste ich dann schon zur strecke hoch richtig gas geben, da hatten die net so richtig Lust zu . Aber ich bin wohl schneller gefahren  allerdings weis ich net wie schnell die wirklich konnten. Ganz schlecht waren se auch net.


----------



## lauriNio (14. Juli 2010)

Hach ist das schön, hier in Canada fängt das Bike unglaublich viel Blicke da es einfach keiner kennt !


----------



## lauriNio (16. Juli 2010)

So, nach gefühlten 1 1/2 Monaten ist die Strebe gestern angekommen  Es ist eine überarbeitete Version, die betroffene Stelle ist jetzt "Dicker" mit 2 Schweißnähten. Hoffen wir mal das es hält. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich Bilder.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (16. Juli 2010)

wer ein play braucht verkaufe meins leider http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120596472718&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (16. Juli 2010)

Das Bild würd mich sehr dringend interessieren. Muss ma vergleichen ob ich die gleiche hab oder ne andre. Falls net frag ich halt wenn ich die s nächste mal einschick nach ner neuen


----------



## lauriNio (16. Juli 2010)

Here we go ! Ich werde YT noch 'ne Mail schicken ob ich eine ersatz-Strebe erwerben kann. 1 1/2 Wochen waren eine Qual und hart verschwendete Whistler-Zeit, geht überhaupt nicht.

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/8425/dscn0114ws.jpg


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2010)

Der link geht nicht.....


----------



## lauriNio (16. Juli 2010)

Dann eben Kopieren + Einfügen , Meister


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2010)

link geht...


----------



## Loddz (17. Juli 2010)

Sieht interessant aus .. das hätten wir ja fast selbst zurechtflexen und schweißen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (17. Juli 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu - ich hab noch die alte    - Naja dann halt wenn se s nächste mal bricht  (Allerdings siehts wirklich net so edel/schön aus )


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Juli 2010)

Jetzt geht er auch bei mir


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. Juli 2010)

bei mir geht der link nich -__-


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. Juli 2010)

bei mir auch nicht, kanns mal jmd bitte einbetten?


----------



## S*P*J (17. Juli 2010)

ohhh wie geil, wenn das die verbesserte Version der Kettenstrebe sein soll....lächerlich.

Bei meinen Rahmen aus Deutschland mit A, ist mir mal die Dämpferaufnahme abgerissen...der Typ war genauso dreisst und meinte ich soll den Rahmen einschicken und er schweisst nen Gusset drüber...hehehe


----------



## lauriNio (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe auch das es erstmal eine übergangsversion ist.. Aber immerhin besser als die Alte


----------



## siggi985 (19. Juli 2010)

solange es hält....


----------



## lauriNio (20. Juli 2010)

Gestern erstmal irgendwas an der Narbe/kassette zu schrott gefahren.. Erstmal schock..Konnte dann aber für 20$ schnell repariert werden. Wenn jemals einer von euch auf die Idee kommt nach Whistler zu kommen, nehmt sehr viel Geld für Reparaturen mit =)


----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, also wenn ich mir die gebrochenen Streben so ansehe und dann die überarbeitete Version.....
Ganz ehrlich glaube nicht das sie mehr halten soll, durch diese "Verstärkung" haben ist die Stelle wo die Strebe brechen könnte nach hinten verschoben! Es sei denn der verkleinerte Hebel bringt was.

Das Problem, liegt meiner Meinung nicht an der Materialstärke sondern an der Wärembehandlung nach dem Schweißen. Aluminium hat, wie Stahl auch, die Eigenschaft durch eine extreme Wärmeeinwirkung sich im Gefüge zu verändern und spröde zu werden. D.h. um die Schweißnaht herum lässt die Elastizität des Materials nach. Nur durch eine spezielle Wärmenachbehandlung mit bestimmten Temperaturen und Zeiten erreicht das Aluminium wieder seine Zähigkeit und kann somit mehr ab. Wenn diese Nachbehandlung nicht korrekt durchgeführt wird gibt´s Probleme und Streben brechen direkt neben der Schweißnaht!! 
Soll jetzt nicht heißen das, dass nicht hält, werden wir sehen, aber wenn sie nochmal neben der Schweißnaht bricht, wisst ihr warum!

@S*P*J
So ganz uninteressant scheint YT ja doch nicht für dich zu sein, so oft wie mal hier und woanders was liest von dir 
Vielleicht fährst ja nächstes Jahr auch eins!!!
Was ist denn ein Rahmen aus Deutschland mit A??? Und was meinst du mit "meinen"


----------



## fabextrem (20. Juli 2010)

so nun meine meinung zu yt nach nem halben jahr fahren.kein bock mehr 
die züge sind idiotisch verlegt und was ich heute beim auseinanderbaun erlebt habe hat mich geschockt.ich wollt heut mein rad umbauen da ich jetzt nen demo 8 rahmen fahre und was erlebe ich da beim aueinandernehmen.die narbe kommt mir entgegen und zerfällt...das tretinnenlager zerfällt und beim wiegen des rahmens komme ich auf ca 5,4kg und so weiter....das is wohl ein witz yt.der rahmen sieht nach nem halben jahr durch das schleifen der züge(ich hab sie so gut es geht verlegt) aus wie ein  nach 2jahren fahren. ich für meinen teil hab mit yt abgeschlossen und bin ein wenig enttäuscht..
vermeindlich gutes rad für wenig geld, aber sobald man sich die dinge genauer ansieht...naja jetzt is quasi ein neues da,das was bleibt sind gabel lenker bremsen vorbau kurbel bashguard undn paar kleinigkeiten,der rest wurde ersetzt 
also verkaufe yt rahmen +dämpfer mit gebrauchsspuren aber garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> so nun meine meinung zu yt nach nem halben jahr fahren.kein bock mehr
> die züge sind idiotisch verlegt und was ich heute beim auseinanderbaun erlebt habe hat mich geschockt.ich wollt heut mein rad umbauen da ich jetzt nen demo 8 rahmen fahre und was erlebe ich da beim aueinandernehmen.die narbe kommt mir entgegen und zerfällt...das tretinnenlager zerfällt und beim wiegen des rahmens komme ich auf ca 5,4kg und so weiter....das is wohl ein witz yt.der rahmen sieht nach nem halben jahr durch das schleifen der züge(ich hab sie so gut es geht verlegt) aus wie ein  nach 2jahren fahren.



Züge kann man problemlos anders verlegen oder eine Schutzhülle drum herum machen. Ooooder den Rahmen entsprechend abkleben.
Was den Lack angeht wird es dir beim Demo nicht anders gehen.
Innenlager ist von Truvativ nicht von YT, das kannst du also auch nicht ankreiden. Einzig die Naben scheinen niht so dolle zu sein. 
Aber für das Geld ........... Top Bike
Da kannst du labern was du willst.


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juli 2010)

Held. Jetzt mach Yt mal keine Vorwüfe, wenn du genauso zu blöd zum Kabel verlegen bist  Wenn du sie ordentlich verlegst und abklebst hast du keine Probleme ... Das Kurbel und Tretlager billig sind war klar. Im Normalfall hält des Ding jedoch trotzdem ewig... Die Räder hab ich fast jedes mal nachm fahren ausbaun müssen, und die funzen trotzdem noch einwandfrei. Falls du mit Nabe zerfällt meinst, dass man die Teile aus der Vorderradnabe seitlich rausnehmen kann - das ist normal. Die ist 3 teilig. Falls nicht solltest du die Teile vielleicht wenigstens n bisschen warten (du kannst natürlich auch einfach nur Pech gehabt haben) (Edit: Oder die sind halt wirklich schlecht ).  Das Rahmengewicht kommt - korrigier mich falls ich mich irre - von einem User, der selbst gewogen hat und ist mir ziemlich egal. Die Angaben von YT was das Gesamtgewicht angeht sind sogar halbwegs korrekt, und daher i.O.
Zum Rahmenverkauf: Gib mal an was du willst, welche Größe du hast, und mach gescheite Bilder, speziell von allen kaputten Stellen, gib ma an ob der Rahmen Dellen hat etc.
Achja: Berichte wieviel schlechter sich das Demo schlägt 

@Ope: Bist du nimmer in Wiba unterwegs? Hab dich da noch nie gesehen.
@Jussi: Tippe auf Alutech, und würde bei meinen auf nen Tippfehler tippen (n liegt neben m)


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2010)

*@ ms06-rider;*
War vor meinem Unfall fast jedes zweite/dritte WE dort. Dieses Jahr erst 2 mal.
Rennkalender ist aber auch sehr voll.
Aber es wird wieder mehr werden wenn ich wieder fitter bin.
Ich baue und helfe zur Zeit aber auch oft in Beerfelden wenn ich nicht fahre (liegt halt gleich nebenan).


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juli 2010)

@Ope: Mir gings um dieses Jahr. War fast jedes WE da und hab dich nie gesehen. Hattest iwo mal geschrieben, dass du öfters in Wiba unterwegs bist, da hab ich halt grad dran gedacht und mich gewundert, warum ich dich dann noch nie dort gesehen hab....
Dann sieht man sich bestimmt dort noch iwann


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt, wenns noch irgendwie reinpasst.
Todtnau steht noch auf dem Plan.
Dann Rennen in Chatel, Thale .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2010)

...........................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juli 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ ms06-rider;*
> War vor meinem Unfall fast jedes zweite/dritte WE dort. Dieses Jahr erst 2 mal.
> Rennkalender ist aber auch sehr voll.
> Aber es wird wieder mehr werden wenn ich wieder fitter bin.
> Ich baue und helfe zur Zeit aber auch oft in Beerfelden wenn ich nicht fahre (liegt halt gleich nebenan).





...............


----------



## 9Toad1 (22. Juli 2010)

weiss jemand den wert von nem 2009er noton ohne dämpfer? hab keine ahnung wieviel ich für des teil verlangen soll


----------



## siggi985 (22. Juli 2010)

fabextrem schrieb:


> so nun meine meinung zu yt nach nem halben jahr fahren.kein bock mehr
> die züge sind idiotisch verlegt und was ich heute beim auseinanderbaun erlebt habe hat mich geschockt.ich wollt heut mein rad umbauen da ich jetzt nen demo 8 rahmen fahre und was erlebe ich da beim aueinandernehmen.die narbe kommt mir entgegen und zerfällt...das tretinnenlager zerfällt und beim wiegen des rahmens komme ich auf ca 5,4kg und so weiter....das is wohl ein witz yt.der rahmen sieht nach nem halben jahr durch das schleifen der züge(ich hab sie so gut es geht verlegt) aus wie ein  nach 2jahren fahren. ich für meinen teil hab mit yt abgeschlossen und bin ein wenig enttäuscht..
> vermeindlich gutes rad für wenig geld, aber sobald man sich die dinge genauer ansieht...naja jetzt is quasi ein neues da,das was bleibt sind gabel lenker bremsen vorbau kurbel bashguard undn paar kleinigkeiten,der rest wurde ersetzt
> also verkaufe yt rahmen +dämpfer mit gebrauchsspuren aber garantie



Wenn Anbauteile von anderen Firmen kaputt gehen, kann Yt ja nichts dafür und auch sonst sind das Probleme die man mit guter Bikepflege und etwas Bikeabkleben vermeiden kann. Mit der Zugverlegung hab ich seit meiner Neuverlegung keine Probleme mehr. Meine Naben halten auch trotz häufigem ein - und ausbauen oder Kassette wechseln und mit nem Gewicht von 18 Kg bin ich auch recht zufrieden, auch wenn der Rahmen mehr wiegt, ist halt keine Coladose.... Da hatte ich bis jetzt mit anderen Rahmen zb Sx schon mehr Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Juli 2010)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> weiss jemand den wert von nem 2009er noton ohne dämpfer? hab keine ahnung wieviel ich für des teil verlangen soll



Also das Komplettrad ohne Dämpfer, oder wie?


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Juli 2010)

ooh sorry, mein fehler. Der Wert vom Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert...
Ich würde mal bei YT anrufen oder mailen und mal nachfragen.
Die werden dir das am ehsten sagen können.


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Juli 2010)

Ob die es so gern hören dass ich das bike verkaufe ^^ ?


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Juli 2010)

...wenn du denen erzählst, dass du dir dafür n neues YT holst, hören die das bestimmt gerne *gg*


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube mal das spielt weniger eine Rolle,
du sagst denen das und was du damit machst ist doch 
egal.
Ob du es fährst oder jemand anderes....
Außerdem möchtest du nur eine Auskunft, der Verkauf wird das denke ich mal nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karoshi (23. Juli 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre sind auf der yt homepage die Rahmenpreise mit und ohne Dämpfer aufgeführt. Das war auf der Seite wo die Infos stehen, falls man sich eine Rahmen mit Haarriss ersetzen lassen will. Da standen die Preise für das ersetzen sowie für Neurahmen. 

An dem Preis kannste dich orientieren.

lg


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Juli 2010)

Da stehen nur die 2010er Modelle.


----------



## numis (23. Juli 2010)

für den rahmen wirst du fast nichts bekommen!
(wer soll auch etwas damit anfangen, er ist gebraucht und die marke hat keinen besonders guten ruf)
behalte ihn lieber, stell ihn im zimmer aus oder benutze ihn als ersatz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Juli 2010)

numis schrieb:


> für den rahmen wirst du fast nichts bekommen!
> (wer soll auch etwas damit anfangen, er ist gebraucht und die marke hat keinen besonders guten ruf)
> behalte ihn lieber, stell ihn im zimmer aus oder benutze ihn als ersatz.



Schwachsinn.
Du bist wirklich so ein Schwaetzer, das ist unglaublich


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. Juli 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Schwachsinn.
> Du bist wirklich so ein Schwaetzer, das ist unglaublich



Richtig

wieso sollte er kaum was dafür bekommen???
Der Rahmen ist äußerst vielseitig benutzbar, also ich denke
das er den schon gut wegbekommt...


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Juli 2010)

ich post den wert wenn ich den rahmen los hab


----------



## lauriNio (23. Juli 2010)

numis schrieb:


> für den rahmen wirst du fast nichts bekommen!
> (wer soll auch etwas damit anfangen, er ist gebraucht und die marke hat keinen besonders guten ruf)
> behalte ihn lieber, stell ihn im zimmer aus oder benutze ihn als ersatz.



Wie kommst du auf den schwachsinnigen Käse ? Die Marke hat kein guten Ruf ? Bullshit !


----------



## S*P*J (23. Juli 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Schwachsinn.
> Du bist wirklich so ein Schwaetzer, das ist unglaublich




Genau alles sind Schwätzer ausser du?

was meinst du was du fürm Rahmen bekommst wenn im Bikemarkt 010 Tues komplett für 1200 rausgehen...ich schätz wenn du Glück hast bekommst ohne Dämpfer 150 bis 200 mit Dämpfer 250 bis 300


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2010)

Die Lösung ist ja wohl nen Witz von YT oder??? Erstens sieht es extrem billig aus und zweitens sollte der zuständige Ingenieur wohl nochmal die Grundmechanik hören


----------



## 9Toad1 (23. Juli 2010)

@ spj: da hast dich aber ganz schön übern tisch ziehn lassen  hatte für dass noton (komplett bike) ein käufer der 1300 gezahlt hätte(wenn mir nicht die gabel kaputt gegangen wäre -.- ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Genau alle*s* sind Schwätzer ausser du?
> 
> was meinst du was du für*m* Rahmen bekommst wenn im Bikemarkt 010 Tues komplett für 1200 rausgehen...ich schätz wenn du Glück hast bekommst ohne Dämpfer 150 bis 200 mit Dämpfer 250 bis 300



Bevor du hier dicke Töne schwingst lern' est mal schreiben.

Und was die Rahmen bringen kann man so pauschal gar nicht sagen.
Hängt ja u.a. vom Zustand ab.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist ja wohl nen Witz von YT oder??? Erstens sieht es extrem billig aus und zweitens sollte der zuständige Ingenieur wohl nochmal die Grundmechanik hören




.......rofl..........man man man...............


----------



## nullstein (24. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .......rofl..........man man man...............



Wieso rofl??? Die Lösung ist auf die Schnelle dahingezimmert, damit der Kunde ruhig ist. Das hat NICHTS mit Ingenieurskunst zu tun.
Wenn du meinen Kommentar zum Lachen findest, dann argumentier doch bitte warum!


----------



## BastianBlume (24. Juli 2010)

also das stimmt das die lösung nicht gerade von ingenieur kunst geprägt ist. Jedoch würd ich einfach mal abwarten ob sie das 2011 modell genau so raushauen.


----------



## fabextrem (25. Juli 2010)

verkaufe yt tues dh rahmen bei interesse einfach melden XD ich will mit yt und dem kindergarten abschließen


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Juli 2010)

aus reiner neugier: wieviel willste den für den rahmen haben?

btw. warst du gestern zufällig so gegen 15 oder 16uhr auf der borderline unterwegs?


----------



## fabextrem (25. Juli 2010)

jo genau  neuen rahmen einfahren, ah du warst der mitm canyon.
ich warte auf angebote,neupreis laut yt mit dämpfer ca 1300euro


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Juli 2010)

richtiiig  grip war gestern echt gut...aber meine fahrtechnik is einfach so beschissen, dass ich trotzdem des öfteren mal aus der kurve geflogen bin 

dann sind ja vielleicht so 900 realistisch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist ja wohl nen Witz von YT oder??? Erstens sieht es extrem billig aus und zweitens sollte der zuständige Ingenieur wohl nochmal die Grundmechanik hören




Eine wirklich qualifizierte Aüßerung ist das nicht.


Zu mehr möchte ich mich nicht hinreißen laßen.


Dein Post zeigt mir auf welchem Niveau der Postaustausch stattfinden

Würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Eine wirklich qualifizierte Aüßerung ist das nicht.
> 
> 
> Zu mehr möchte ich mich nicht hinreißen laßen.
> ...



Wieso? Hätte ich mit Kerbwirkungszahlen, Wärmeeinflußzonen und mikroplastischen Fließen anfangen sollen, damit der Post deinen Ansprüchen genügt?
Ich wollte keinesfalls provozieren. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass diese Lösung offensichtlich eine Übergangslösung ist, welche auf die schnelle Art entstanden ist. Und dieser Umstand ist in meinen Augen, dem Kunden gegenüber völlig inakzeptabel. Das eine ganze Serie von Rahmen bricht, lässt auf einen Material- oder Konstruktionsfehler schließen. Und da YT den Rahmen dort verstärkt, tippe ich auf einen Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## siggi985 (25. Juli 2010)

5 rahmen von ka wievielen ist keine serie und bis ne neue strebe hergestellt wird dauerts eben und da ist ne übergangslösung besser als nichts. deinen ganzen theorie quark kannste auch vergessen weil das in der praxis nochmal ganz anders aussieht...


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2010)

Theorie Quark?Was sieht denn in der Praxis anders aus?Der Theorie Quark hilft in der Automobilbranche,der Flugzeugbranche etc ganz gut.Und warum soll so ne Strebe bitte so lange in der Konstruktion,Berechnung und Fertigung dauern?Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los,dass viele hier keinerlei Kritik dulden und sich immer sofort angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2010)

Ist schon lustig wenn ein Kleinkind ein paar Begriffe auf geschnappt hat und denkt dadurch gleich alles zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn bitte mit dir los?Wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem?Warum musst du mich persönlich angreifen?


----------



## siggi985 (25. Juli 2010)

die theorie ist das eine und die praxistests das andere, keine firma verlässt sich auf die theorie, auch wenn man da nahe an die realitätran  kommt. deswegen hast du trotzdem keine 100 % ige sicherheit, vorallem nicht wenn es um wärmefluss beim anlassen und schweißen geht. kein schweißer schweißt jeden rahmen 100%ig gleich also hast du wieder abweichungen von deinen theoriewerten usw. wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre. materialbeschaffung, maschinen umbauen, kosten usw und dazu noch die teile für die 2011er modelle herstellen und das in ner firma die auch noch für andere hersteller rahmen baut. da ist nicht mal einfach von heute auf morgen ne neue strebe da. bei specialized hat der ganze spaß 1 jahr gedauert bis ne neue kettenstrebe draußen war...


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2010)

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht mit Fertigungstoleranzen.Aber: die MüSSEN in der Berechnung mit Sicherheitsfaktoren abgefangen werden.Natürlich verlässt sich kein Unternehmen allein auf die Simulation.Zum Glück!Meine Meinung ist halt einfach,dass ich als Kunde eine solche Zwischenlöung nicht akzeptieren würde.Man zahlt 2k Euro für ein Bike und nutzt es teils in Extremsituationen.Da hat solch eine "Bastel-Lösung" nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Jussi (25. Juli 2010)

Ei ei ei....
So entsteht ein Kindergarten!
Auch wenn sich einige evt nicht vorstellen können, es gibt auch Leute welche schon älter sind und von manchen Sachen mehr Plan haben als andere!
@nullstein
ich gebe dir recht habe mich auch schon dazu geäußert ein, zwei Seiten vorher!

Bleibt, oder versucht es bitte, doch einfach mal Sachlich!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2010)

<----- mal beschwichtigend mit den Armen wedelt.....

Ganz ruhig Siggi........lohnt nicht sich aufzuregen.


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2010)

nullstein ich versteh dein Problem überhaupt nicht

Das ein Bauteil mal nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt ist normal, klar können die jetzt eine völlig neues Bauteil entwerfen nur kannst du dann davon ausgehen dass du sie nicht mehr vor dem Winter bekommen wirst.
Die "neue" Kettenstrebe sieht nicht übermäßig schön aus, aber wenn sie funktioniert ist sie besser als nichts und vorallem wenn man sie schnell bekommt ist es um so besser.
Und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die von YT nur wegen dem Aussehen der neuen oder weil die alte gerissen ist, keine Ahnung haben solltest du ernst haft nachdenken ob du überhaupt von anderen etwas kaufst.


----------



## siggi985 (25. Juli 2010)

nur zur info, ich gehöre ebenfalls zu den älteren und hab ahnung von maschinenbau da ich das studier und dazu hab ich noch ne ausbildung zum werkzeugmechaniker  die strebe wird ja für 2011 überarbeitet und ich finds gut von yt das sie das problem kostenlos beheben auch wenns erstmal mit ner notlösung ist bis die neuen kommen. specialized hat mir damals die gleiche strebe (nicht überarbeitet) nochmal geschickt und 130 euro verlangt...


----------



## Jussi (25. Juli 2010)

Na dann warten wir mal ab was Yt in Zukunft noch tut, hoffe mal sich nicht nur auf´s 2011 Modell zu konzentrieren.
Ich bin übrigens noch zufrieden, meine Strebe hält ja noch


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ...
> Das ein Bauteil mal nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt ist normal, ...



AUWEIA!!! Nein das ist nicht normal und das darf es auch nie sein. Leider kommt es ab und an zu einem nicht erwartetem Versagen. Aber zu sagen es sei "normal" klingt beängstigend.



EagleEye schrieb:


> klar können die jetzt eine völlig neues Bauteil entwerfen nur kannst du dann davon ausgehen dass du sie nicht mehr vor dem Winter bekommen wirst.



Warum? Das ist ne Strebe und keine Dampfturbine oder ähnliches. Schnelle einfach Abhilfe: Wandstärke des Profils erhöhen.



EagleEye schrieb:


> Die "neue" Kettenstrebe sieht nicht übermäßig schön aus, aber wenn sie funktioniert ist sie besser als nichts und vorallem wenn man sie schnell bekommt ist es um so besser.



In meinen Augen sieht sie nicht nur unschön sondern sogar gefährlich aus. 



EagleEye schrieb:


> Und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die von YT nur wegen dem Aussehen der neuen oder weil die alte gerissen ist, keine Ahnung haben solltest du ernst haft nachdenken ob du überhaupt von anderen etwas kaufst.



Ich sage lediglich, dass die Jungs von YT zu schnell gehandelt haben. Etwas mehr Ruhe und Ideen und es hätte eine bessere Lösung gegeben.

Allgemein hab ich das Gefühl, dass viele Dinge im Radbau auf Empirie und Heuristik beruhen. Konsequente numerische Simulationen, Tests zur Validierung sowie Optimierungsabläufe scheint nur in geringem Ausmaße zu geben. Klr kann die Bikebranche nicht mit der Automobilbranche mithalten. Dennoch denke ich, dass hier noch viel Potential rumliegt. Aber evtl liege ich da auch falsch.


----------



## fabextrem (25. Juli 2010)

hihih bin ich froh das ich kein y mehr fahre.das rad war auf den ersten blick ja ein schnäppchen aber es entpuppte sich als eher enttäsuchend auch wenn hier die treuen yt fans wieder mal was anderes sagen.wieso weinen hier eigentlich wieder alle rum.nullstein kritisiert zu recht und die anderen stehen natürlich zu ihrem rad.wie sich yt entwickelt, ob die räder noch mehr probleme machen und wie die 2011er modelle ankommen wird die zukunft zeigen...
verkaufe yt tues dh rahmen mit dämpfer größe m mit kleiner delle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (25. Juli 2010)

Wieso ruft ihr 2 Maschinenbauer nicht einfach mal den Stefan Willared an, fragt wann ihr euch in Forchheim auf ein Bier treffen könnt und quatscht über die neue Strebe.  Dann könnt ihr dort weiter fachsimpeln weil hier ist alles nur Wichtigtuerei denn keiner von euch steckt in der Entwicklung.
Und wenn ihr vom Fach seid, werdet ihr merken ob der Stefan euch beim Bierchen trinken Müll erzählt oder ob er doch etwas Kompetenz hat


----------



## Karoshi (25. Juli 2010)

Loddz nette Idee  wäre ne klasse pr wenn ein Rad Hersteller für solch Treffen und Kritik offen wäre!

Nochmal ganz kurz ne Frage und sorry falls es schon beantwortet wurde. Wurden die gebrochenen Tues überdurchschnittlich beansprucht oder sind manche der 5 auch auf einer einfachen hometrail runde gerissen?

ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass mein Noton 10 noch nicht gerissen ist und ich hoffe, dass das bei einem bikepark besuch auch so beibt. Hoffentlich sind die notons nicht nur noch heil, weil keiner sie richtig ausgereizt hat. 

Falls sich an meinem Rahmen was tut geb ich euch natürlich bescheid.


----------



## lauriNio (25. Juli 2010)

Echt unglaublich was der Preis dieser Räder auslöst.... !!!!!!!!!!!

Gab es dieses Geflame als Norco's/Trek's/Bergamonts/Konas USW !! gebrochen/mängel hatten auch, oder ist es berechtigt wenn die Bikes grob 1000Eus mehr gekostet haben ?

Was die Strebe betrifft, wäre es besser die alte nochmal zu bekommen, oder eine "verbesserte", die mehr aushält ? Welcher Idiot würde sagen, ich nehm lieber die Alte ? Ist doch stark, das man so schnell eine neue, "überarbeitete übergangslösung" bekommt. Natürlich ist die Lösung nicht Final, das sollte jeder wissen. Was erwartet manche Leute hier ? SOFORT die perfekte neue Strebe, die nie bricht ? Wielange hat es gedauert bis z.B. das Trek " Session " mehr oder weniger bruchfrei in Serie ging ?

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen woher dieser kindische Hass vieler Leute auf diese Firma kommt. Ich fahre das Bike hier in Whistler, und ich bin rundum zufrieden damit. Ich bin jeden Tag 5H+ auf dem Bike und fahre sämtliche Trails und reize das Rad bis aufs Maximum aus, und das einzige was mich an dem Teil (RAHMEN) etwas stört ist die Kabelverlegung, das mit der Strebe, gut, war ********, Produktionsfehler findet man bei jeder achsotollen Firma, hier brechen täglich Rahmen sämtlicher Hersteller.

Viele Firmen sind viel länger in dem Geschäfft und haben über die Jahre Erfahrung sammeln können, und jetzt nach was weiß ich wievielen Generationen an Räder sind sie mehr oder weniger ausgereift. Denkt ihr YT wird die gleichen Fehler nochmal begehen ? Bestimmt nicht. Ich wette darauf dass die Kabelführung sowie die Rahmen der nächsten Generation um einiges stabiler/schlauer verlegt sind. 

Dafür das die Räder aus der ersten Generation stammen, kann man sagen was man will, der Preis, die Komponenten, alles in allem kann man von den kleinen Makeln absehen, meiner Meinung nach. Es gibt kaum andere Hersteller die so etwas mit DH-Bikes geschafft hat.

Was mich hier am meisten Nervt sind die Leute die die Räder nichtmal fahren, nur den Schrott hier mitlesen und meinen dann ihren unnötigen Bullshit dazu geben zu müssen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Juli 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich was der Preis dieser Räder auslöst.... !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gab es dieses Geflame als Norco's/Trek's/Bergamonts/Konas USW !! gebrochen/mängel hatten auch, oder ist es berechtigt wenn die Bikes grob 1000Eus mehr gekostet haben ?
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, du hast es mehr als Treffend auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Gruß


----------



## numis (25. Juli 2010)

tja, sie haben es aber noch nie fertig gebracht ein fully zubauen, dass nicht reisst (nicht zu ernst nehmen)

akzeptiert doch einfach die meinungen und versucht nicht probleme klein zureden, oder sie zu proklamieren


----------



## siggi985 (25. Juli 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich was der Preis dieser Räder auslöst.... !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gab es dieses Geflame als Norco's/Trek's/Bergamonts/Konas USW !! gebrochen/mängel hatten auch, oder ist es berechtigt wenn die Bikes grob 1000Eus mehr gekostet haben ?
> 
> ...



 du triffst es auf den punkt


----------



## benn9411 (25. Juli 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/700150


nach der Kettenstrebe jetzt die Ausfallenden
 wo das hinführt .....


YT-Industries: " Wir schweisen nicht wir bauen Sollbruchstellen"


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Juli 2010)

Ist aber so wie es aussieht einfach schlecht gearbeitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wohl keine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## benn9411 (25. Juli 2010)

das bleibt abzuwarten, ist wie mit der strebe erst wars nur schlecht gearbeitet und jetzt .... konstruktionsfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Juli 2010)

Der erste Bruch war am anfang nicht schlecht gearbeitet. Hat keiner gesagt.

Wenn du ahnung hättest würdest du merken dass es 2 Komplett unterschiedliche Fälle sind 
Der Eine Bruch geht direkt durch die Schweißnaht, der andere neben der Schweißnaht.

Aber das ist ja eh egal, jetzt kommt erst wieder die "Anti-YT" Armee zum Flamen


----------



## lauriNio (25. Juli 2010)

Och komm, nach paar Minuten recherchen bring ich dir von jedem Hersteller Bilder von Gebrochenen Rahmen


----------



## benn9411 (25. Juli 2010)

das war mir klar aber ok.... einmal Dreidoppelgott bitte


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Juli 2010)

Das interesiert die Flamer leider nicht


----------



## benn9411 (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab ja eig nix gegen YT gutes P/L aber wenn ich sehe wie die Rahmen brechen ne sorry


----------



## lehni. (25. Juli 2010)

Gibts Berichte, wie er das hinbekommen hat? Schaut so aus als hätte es nen seitlichen Schlag aufs Schaltauge oder auf den Hinterbau gegen, oder?
Übrigens, an meinem Rahmen ist noch nix kaputt  - toi toi toi




benn9411 schrieb:


> YT-Industries: " Wir schweisen nicht wir bauen Sollbruchstellen"



Ich hab mich jetzt bestimmt 10min mit diesem Satz auseinandergesetzt, aber ich komm nicht drauf, was du uns sagen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (26. Juli 2010)

dann denk nochma mindestens 10 min drüber nach


----------



## lauriNio (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn du mit dem Teil gegen nen Felsen stürzt, ungeschickt aufkommt bricht dir jeder Rahmen. Solang es bei dem einen Fall bleibt ist doch gut.. Wie ich dieses Diskussion hier langsam satt hab, unglaublich.


----------



## S*P*J (26. Juli 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## S*P*J (26. Juli 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Wieso ruft ihr 2 Maschinenbauer nicht einfach mal den Stefan Willared an, fragt wann ihr euch in Forchheim auf ein Bier treffen könnt und quatscht über die neue Strebe.  Dann könnt ihr dort weiter fachsimpeln weil hier ist alles nur Wichtigtuerei denn keiner von euch steckt in der Entwicklung.
> Und wenn ihr vom Fach seid, werdet ihr merken ob der Stefan euch beim Bierchen trinken Müll erzählt oder ob er doch etwas Kompetenz hat




warum sollten die zwei Entwickulungsarbeit bei YT leisten??? für 10000 schwarz für ein Projekt würde ich das auch machen, aber sicher nicht umsonst!
oder bekommst du für jeden Post wo du für deine Versenderbikes machst 99Cent?
(wobei Caynon mit den Racebikes echt Top ist)


----------



## S*P*J (26. Juli 2010)

lauriNio schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich was der Preis dieser Räder auslöst.... !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was die Strebe betrifft, wäre es besser die alte nochmal zu bekommen, oder eine "verbesserte", die mehr aushält ? Welcher Idiot würde sagen, ich nehm lieber die Alte ? Ist doch stark, das man so schnell eine neue, "überarbeitete übergangslösung" bekommt. Natürlich ist die Lösung nicht Final, das sollte jeder wissen. Was erwartet manche Leute hier ?



weisst du was der Kunde erwartet?  Also ich erwarte von einem Rahmen das er min. 2 Jahre durchhält, unter jeder Bedingung (ausser Crash) !
Falls nicht, sofort kostenlosen Ersatz und keine verwixten Gussets ihr Prinzen
wenn du dir einen neuen Polo kaufst, dir nach nem viertel Jahr die B-Säule bricht, fährst du dann auch mit nem Blechteil obendrauf rum?


achja und wenn ihr euch fragt warum ich diesen Thread hier Disse, ganz einfach NUTS wollte ihn nicht aus den Top NEWS  verschieben....hehe


----------



## nullstein (26. Juli 2010)

Also was ich recht witzig finde und vor allem auffällig, ist die Art und Weise wie manche hier abgehen. Ich habe beispielsweise nicht mit einem Wort den Preis erwähnt oder irgendwen persönlich angegriffem. Aber was kommt mir entgegen? Es wird behauptet ich bin ein Kleinkind, ein Wichtigtuer, man erzähle Bullshit etc. Na merkts irgendeiner von allein? Denkt mal drüber nach!
Zum Thema: Mir persönlich ist es recht egal, ob ein Bike 2k oder 5k kostet.Man kauft ein Produkt für extreme Einsätze. Somit sind alle Ausfälle (egal ob YT, Speci, Trek und Co) nicht akzeptabel!! Natürlich wird es immerwieder zu Brüchen kommen, da der sogenannte MISUSE einfach viel zu häufig im Bikebereich vorkommt und man ein Bike nicht gegen zig MISUSE-Fälle auslegen will (dann wiegt das Teil ne Tonne). Viele sagten es ja bereits, mit einem "vernünftigen" turz bekommt man nahezu jedes Bike zum Zerbrechen. Aber einfach mal nen Vierkant dazwischen zubrutzeln wirkt doch eher unbeholfen. Wollt ihr mir alle erzählen, dass die Jungs von YT diese Übergangslösung durchgerechnet bzw experimentell abgesichert haben? Somit drängt sich folgender Gedanke auf: "Hey die Strebe bricht da. Schweißen wir einfach nen größeres Stück dazwischen, dann hält das!"
Und bevor ihr wieder abgeht. Das ist überspitzt ausgedrückt!!


----------



## Loddz (26. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Loddz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieso ruft ihr 2 Maschinenbauer nicht einfach mal den Stefan Willared an, fragt wann ihr euch in Forchheim auf ein Bier treffen könnt und quatscht über die neue Strebe.  Dann könnt ihr dort weiter fachsimpeln weil hier ist alles nur Wichtigtuerei denn keiner von euch steckt in der Entwicklung.
> ...



Der Humor ist dir um 4uhr morgens etwas verlorengegangen glaube ich...macht nichts, kommt vielleicht wieder  
Kannst bis dahin ja zurückblättern und schauen was ich von der Strebe halte. Dafür würde mir YT keinen Cent geben


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (26. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Falls nicht, sofort kostenlosen Ersatz



Den bekommt man immer Blitzschnell bei Young Talent, also tön hier nicht so rum du Schwätzer.


----------



## siggi985 (26. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> achja und wenn ihr euch fragt warum ich diesen Thread hier Disse, ganz einfach NUTS wollte ihn nicht aus den Top NEWS  verschieben....hehe



Wie alt bist du eigentlich  Jetzt wirds echt Kindergarten...


----------



## Ope (26. Juli 2010)

Ein armes Kerlchen ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (26. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mir alle erzählen, dass die Jungs von YT diese Übergangslösung durchgerechnet bzw experimentell abgesichert haben?



ohne auf das ganze gelaber davor einzugehen nur mal meine idee dazu:
was haltet ihr den von der möglichkeit, dass die jetzt neue stabilere strebe bereits vorher mal als prototyp getestet wurde und dann aufgrund von optik und gewicht aber der ursprünglich veröffentlichten weichen musste? das wäre jetzt so meine idee dazu, kann aber auch völliger quatsch sein


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juli 2010)

So jetzt geb ich hier auch mal meinen Senf zu ab 
Ich finde zwar auch dass ein Bike halten sollte, leider ist das aber selten der Fall. Wenn man Bikes extrem belastet und irgendwo ist ein Materialfehler, dann bricht fast alles. Mir ist mein Tues gebrochen, nem Kumpel grad sein Demo (beides ohne Sturz soweit ich weis). Immerhin gibts schnell Ersatz, dass muss man den Jungs von YT lassen. Die Ersatzstrebe sieht absolut kacke und gebastelt aus. Wenn sie hält wäre die mir trotzdem lieber. Wer sagt dass die nicht durchgerechnet wurde? Die hatten meine Strebe glaub 2-3 Wochen bevor Laurinos kam. Ich habe noch die originale. als Ersatz bekommen. So gesehen hatten sie eigentlich genügend Zeit um die Strebe zu untersuchen und was neues zu entwerfen. Dass sie die neue getestet haben bezweifel ich allerdings auch. Fände es auch gut wenn sie die Übergangsversion dann gegen die endgültige tauschen würde, die sieht nämlich wirklich nicht gut aus....
100%ig wohl ist mir momentan auch nicht, und ich habe durchaus Angst dass das Teil nochmal brechen könnte, aber momentan ist noch nicht wirklich von einem ernsthaften Problem zu sprechen. Es sind 5 Stück gebrochen. Vielleicht lief bei eben denen was bei der Wärmebehandlung schief etc. 1 ist an der neuen Bruchstelle gebrochen, allerdings hatte ich da eh schon schiss ob das hält. Ich musste nämlich erst noch anhalten nachdem mir die Strebe gebrochen war. In der Zeit ist die komplette Last auf den Restlichen Streben. Und ohne die untere war der Hinterbau recht lommelig (oje ob irgendjemand wohl dieses Wort versteht ). Dementsprechend könnte die da nen Knacks abbekommen haben, dass die dann bricht ist ja wohl klar. 
Es gibt eben immer n Worst Case Szenario und n Best Case (da gibts doch bestimmt n richtigeres tolleres Wort für). Worst Case wäre eben, dass die Rahmen tatsächlich falsch konstruiert und schlecht geschweißt waren. Im besten Fall wars einfach nur Pech, und dem Schweißer wurde an dem Tag wo er die geschweißt hat von SPJ was unters essen gemischt, sodass der völlig neben der Sache war  Ich und die meisten andren Yt-Fahrer hoffen halt dass es recht nahe an der SPJ sache war  Die ganzen YT-Hater, dass es Konstruktionsfehler sind. Noch ist das aber nicht so klar erkennbar was hier Sache ist.

@SPJ: Ich hoffe du hast Humor 
@ Denjenigen der gefragt hat: Die YTs die gerissen sind waren eher stärker belastet: Ich bin immer in Wildbad unterwegs und schau dass ich auch recht zügig runter komm. Chris ist auch häufig in Wiba unterwegs und sonst glaub au in besserem Gelände. Dann eins aus Todtnau und Laurino (der ARSCH *Neid*) ist immer in Whistler unterwegs. Bei dem 5ten weis ich s net. Ist also schon bei eher härter belasteten gebrochen, was jedoch keine Ausrede dafür sein soll dass es passieren darf, sondern nur zeigt, dass die Dinger immerhin nicht beim "in der Garage stehn" brechen.
@someone: N gebrochenes Gambler würd ich gern ma sehn, des Ding besteht doch aus Massivstahl so schwer wie des ist


----------



## Atag (26. Juli 2010)

tja das der kleine sein bike gut beansprucht hat kann ich  bestätigen 
wollte mir auch yt tues holen aber hab mir jetzt ein bergamount team dh gekauft weil ich hier soviel negatives gelesen hab.


----------



## Jussi (26. Juli 2010)

Ich find´s echt schlimm wie hier YT immer runtergemacht wird. Warum???
Wäre das auch so wenn´s ein Demo, Gambler oder Session wäre 

Ich kann euch sagen das ich ein Ransom Carbon `07 fahre, welche ja auch alle brechen.....sollen. Diejenigen welche jetzt hier schon ein bisschen Ahnung haben werden bestätigen das, dass Ransom seiner Zeit vorraus war und ein absolut geniales Bike war/ist.
Meins ist auch noch ganz, ohne gebrochenen Rahmen oder Strebe (welche beim Ransom auch bricht) vielleicht liegt es ja auch an mir und ich fahre zu "muchihaft".....das glaub ich allerdings nicht 

Ach und nochwas nebenbei, Scott baute das Ransom von 2006 bis 2010 die Strebe welche bricht wurde nie geändert, aber man bekam schnell ne neue


----------



## PlanB (26. Juli 2010)

Atag schrieb:


> wollte mir auch yt tues holen aber hab mir jetzt ein bergamount team dh gekauft weil ich hier soviel negatives gelesen hab.



Pest statt Cholera? 

Aber mal im Ernst: ich finde das Konzept von YT gut. Viel Bike für wenig Geld.  Da tut mir auch kein Händler leid, denn wen ich die Margen da manchmal seh, und dann vergleiche, was mein Onkel als Einzelhändler noch an nem Fernseher verdient (wenn überhaupt), dann gehts der Bikebranche echt noch verdammt gut. Da schadet ein bisschen frischer Wind überhaupt nicht, eher im Gegenteil, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

So, und jetzt setzen wir die rosarote YT-Brille mal ab und gestehen uns objektiv ein, dass die Frequenz, mit der hier von Rahmenbrüchen beim Tues berichtet wird, für ein Bike, was gerade erst am Markt ist, einfach zu hoch ist. Wer das noch schönreden will, leidet in meinen Augen an Realitätsverlust. Klar sind das alles Fälle, wo das Ding anständig rangenommen wurde, aber es wird ja schliesslich auch als Downhiller verkauft und sollte dementsprechend auch artgerechte Haltung problemlos wegstecken.

Dagegenhalten kann man wiederum, dass von Herstellerseite da in den Fällen, die jetzt bekannt geworden sind, vorbildlich reagiert wurde. Hinterbauten wurden unbürokratisch ausgetauscht, gegen überarbeitete Modelle ersetzt, und sogar nach Kanada verschickt. Das ist aller Ehren wert, und ich persönlich hab das auch schon ganz anders erlebt.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wies weitergeht, und werde das hier mal weiter beobachten. Aber bitte, bitte erspart mir und den anderen Interessierten diese elendige pseudowissenschaftliche Rumspekuliererei, was sich YT da vielleicht oder auch nicht bei der Entwicklung gedacht hat - das ist einfach furchtbar anstrengendes dummes Gelaber! Oder habt ihr der Entwicklung in Forchheim schon alle persönlich über die Schulter geschaut? Oder gar die neue Strebe schon selber auf Belastung getestet? Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ... ihr kennt den Spruch. Danke.


----------



## lauriNio (26. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> weisst du was der Kunde erwartet?  Also ich erwarte von einem Rahmen das er min. 2 Jahre durchhält, unter jeder Bedingung (ausser Crash) !
> Falls nicht, sofort kostenlosen Ersatz und keine verwixten Gussets ihr Prinzen
> wenn du dir einen neuen Polo kaufst, dir nach nem viertel Jahr die B-Säule bricht, fährst du dann auch mit nem Blechteil obendrauf rum?
> 
> ...



oh je. Ich glaube du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden. Ich will nicht wissen was bei den Polo's der ersten Generation so schiefging  Gebt den Jungs zeit. Sagt doch nicht gleich YT = Schlecht, sagt eher, YT = ich warte noch lieber ab, noch haben sie mich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## 9Toad1 (26. Juli 2010)

Was erwartet ihr von euren Bikes?! Ohh die leitungen sind falsch gelegt, schonmal in nen SXtrail-thread geschaut? da platzen die bremsleitungen bei jedem 3x.
Wenn n rahmen bricht, wird der zum hÃ¤ndler gebracht und nicht ins internet gestellt.
Es sieht nur so aus als ob YT lauter fehler macht, weil jeder die fehler postet.(weil es meist junge fahrer sind, die meinen ich kauf mir jetzt n bike und des muss 5 jahre halten). 
Hab auch gleich dass erste Noton gekauft, und? die geometrie is/war der hammer! Super allrounder. War auch bestimmt nicht des letze Yt des ich mir gekauft habe. 

ach ja und zum thema wiederverkaufswert: der rahmen ist noch 650 â¬ inkl. Versand  wert


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juli 2010)

Natürlich gibts bei den andren Marken auch solche Probleme, wäre ja noch schöner. Aber n Rahmen muss mir schon min. 2 Jahre halten, auch bei hartem Einsatz (außer Crash), sonst stimmt iwo was nicht. Klar kanns mal passieren dass da n Materialfehler ist (deshalb bin ich auch immernoch zufirieden mit YT), aber ich seh s nicht ein, dass n Rahmen alle paar Monate brechen darf, und eigentlich auch nicht dass er schon nach 2 Jahren bricht (solangs bei den paar von vielen Rahmen bleibt kein Vorwurf an YT) . Meine Wildsau ist von 05 und die hab ich auch nicht geschont (leider nicht ganz so oft wiba aber sonst ^^) und der Rahmen lebt auch noch und eigentlich hätte ich schon gern, dass mir n Rahmen und ne Gabel 5 Jahre halten. Meine 07er 66 tut auch noch echt gut, auch wenn die so langsam wohl nen Service vertragen könnte.


----------



## FreezerJ (27. Juli 2010)

so ich geh jetzt mal vom rahmen zum anderen thema über nähmlich den bremsen.
weiß nicht ob das anderen genauso geht und/oder die frage schon mal gestellt wurde und in der strebenbrechdiskussion untergegangen is oder nicht mir auch egal
ich hab nur festgestellt das zumindest bei mir nach ein paar abfahrten in winterberg die bremspower erhrblich nach gelassen hat und ich den druckpunkt auf einmal 1cm näher am lenker hatte als vorher(fahre den druckpunkt fast ganz außen weiß auch nich warum find ich einfach besser)
so und nun hab ich dazu eine frage nämlich ich hab mir überlegt das ich mir jetzt entweder die neue oval von formula hole oder die the one 
zur oval wirds wohl noch keine testergebnisse geben da das glaube ich die neuste bremse von formula sein soll find die ziehmlich gut da sie 25% mehr bremspower haben soll als die the one
da ich keinen kenne der the one fährt und schon mal elixir cr gefahren ist hoffe ich das es hier im thread einen gibt 
wenn ihr noch eine bessere bremse kennt oder mir einen tipp geben könnt wäre ich euch ziehmlich dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (27. Juli 2010)

Entlüfte doch die Bremse erst einmal 
Meine Elixir macht überhaupt keine Probleme und ich würde sie niemals gegen eine Formula tauschen.
Deshalb wird es bei mir auch umgekehrt passieren, meine One wird Ende des Jahres gegen eine Elixir getauscht. Ich hab mit meiner nur Ärger (Wandernder Druckpunkt, keine schöne Bremsleistung)


----------



## PlanB (27. Juli 2010)

Zur Elixir brauchst nur mal die Suchfunktion anschmeissen. Da haben viele Probleme mit wanderndem Druckpunkt, unser Fuhrpark eingeschlossen. Da hat bisher auch Entlüften oder gar der komplette Austausch des Internals nichts gebracht.

Die The One funktioniert bei uns einwandfrei. Die ist recht teuer, aber vor allem gut dosierbar, der Fahrer schwört drauf.

Würde die schiere Gewalt einer Shimano Saint aber trotzdem jederzeit vorziehen. Ist halt irgendwo auch Geschmacksache.

Die Code kommt jetzt bald auch neu und wird um einiges leichter.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2010)

Meine nervt auch, hab die eine auch mal halbwegs entlüftet ( dann wars schon besser  ) aber n Kumpel meinte sei noch derbe Luft drin.... Muss ich ma wieder machen...Wenn das Erfolge bringen sollte post ich hier ma


----------



## FreezerJ (28. Juli 2010)

zum entlüften meine bremse wurde vor meinem besuch in winterberg komplett neu mit formel1 bremsflüssigkeit befüllt und entlüftet weil mir nämlich vorher die bremsleitung durchgeknickt ist
hmmmm saint hab leider keine ahnung wie viel die kostet und hab eigentlich über shimano noch gar nicht so wirklich nachgedacht 
an die code hatte ich auch schon gedacht weiß allerdings nichts über die bremspower im vergleich zur elixir


----------



## EagleEye (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann mich nur zu meiner äußern, ich hab meine mit Stahlflex ausgestattet und daher auch komplett selbst/neu entlüftet.
Probleme macht sie überhaupt nicht, weder wandernder Druckpunkt noch Fading noch ...., hat die komplette Mega einwandfrei durchgestanden


----------



## FreezerJ (28. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch stahlflex 
und der ders gemacht hat hat schon bremsen für nen worldcup ccler gemacht also von daher sollts an ihm auch nicht liegen oder das er was falsch gemacht hat
naja das gewicht ist mir eig erstmal egal ,da ich noch anfänger bin möcht ich halt keine bremse haben wo auf einmal der druckpunkt weg ist und ich dann am baum kleb oder schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (4. August 2010)

ich hab mal eine frage ich war jetzt von sonntag bis dienstag abend mit kumpels in winterberg gewesen und da hab ich ein paar tues-fahrer gesehen kann ja vielleicht sein das einer von euch da gewesen war 
an drei kann ich mich erinnern der eine war mit nem FRler dagewesen und sein kumpel mit nem mondraker war das glaube ich ist auf der dh gegen son baum geknallt glaube ich, der andere war mit so einem grünen shirt unterwegs gewesen da stand vorne drauf TUES DH RIDER und hinten glaub ich yt-industries.com
dann der letzte war einer der mit einem der das gelbe gambler hatte gefahren ist den hab ich oben auf dem four cross hügel getroffen 
kann ja sein das sich einer von euch wieder erkannt hat kann sich ja mal unter PN bei mir melden


----------



## overslag (8. August 2010)

Weiß jemand, wann die neuen Yt bikes zu besichtigen sind , auf der HP preisgegeben werden?


----------



## PlanB (8. August 2010)

Vor zwei Monaten hiess es am Telefon ca. Oktober.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. August 2010)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wenn einem 2011 ein 2010er Bike bricht, dann bekommt man das 2011er, oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. August 2010)

Ja, steht sogar in der AGB.
Wenn dir der Kettenstrebe reisst, dann bekommst du ab mitte September sowieso die 11er Strebe.

den hauptrahmen wird man aber wahrscheinlich kaum brechen. Ausser durch einen Harten crash oder sowas, aber dann gilt ja SAI.


----------



## lauriNio (9. August 2010)

Du kriegst solang 2010 bis es keine mehr gibt vermute ich mal.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (9. August 2010)

@FreezerJ
der mit dem tues shirt war feltq200 (domenic),isn kumpel von mir


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. August 2010)

okay, danke euch, hoffe mal, ich werde es nicht erleben .
Aber bei SAI ist es dann das gleiche, nehm ich mal an...
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem "Zeigt her eure YTs" Thread?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. August 2010)

Gerne, mach auf.

So lange die Hater draussen bleiben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. August 2010)

Mach ich, wenn meins fertig ist 
andere Frage: mein Gelenk hinten an der Schaltung ist rund gedreht, und ich habe auch schon ne mail an YT geschrieben, ich glaube, ich rufe noch an, aber ich muss Ende der Woche sowieso zum hibike und meine neue Gabel abholen, meint ihr, die haben auch eine passende Schraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. August 2010)

Ja, denke schon.

aber YT dürfte sie dir doch innerhalb von en paar tagen schicken


----------



## pedalentreter22 (11. August 2010)

Wenn sie antworten, zum anrufen wars leider schon zu spät, aber ich probiers morgen nochmal.


----------



## LARS-77 (12. August 2010)

Meine Strebe hat jetzt auch ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Noch ist sie nicht durch, ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich bekomme eine neue zugeschickt, hoffentlich eine überarbeitete die nicht so gebastelt aussieht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. August 2010)

...Du bekommst zuers die uebergangsstrebe und im September die 2011er...


----------



## S*P*J (13. August 2010)

boah...der erste der noch nicht ganz durchgerissen ist


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. August 2010)

muss mal was berichten, was mich grad total aufregt:
Ich habe bei YT um eine Schaltaugenschraube und eine Horst-Link Schraube gebeten.
Als ich dann mal eine Nachricht bekam, sagte er mir, wie viel die kosten, und wollte, dass ich bestätige, damit er sie per Nachnahme schicken kann.
Damit es schneller geht, weil ich morgen nach Wibe wollte.
Das war von knapp 24 Stunden.
Heute warte ich schon auf die Post, und dann bekomme ich eben eine mail, in der er meine Adresse und Telefonnummer haben will.
Die Adresse habe ich ihm bereits geschrieben und die Sache mit der Telefonnummer fällt ihm erst 24 Stunden später ein?
Also ich weiß nicht, aber Begeisterung löst das bei mir nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## siggi985 (13. August 2010)

Woher sollen die denn wissen das du nach Wiba willst ^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. August 2010)

Krass.

Bis jetzt habe ich solche sachen einfach zugeschickt bekommen.....


----------



## lauriNio (14. August 2010)

@ pedalentreter, ich glaube du und die community ist gerade ein wenig von YT verwöhnt. Finde erstmal ein Hersteller der so flott und hilfreich ist wie YT.. so far


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (15. August 2010)

naja, habe es dank eines FahrradgeschÃ¤fts und viel Improvisationstalents doch noch nach Winterberg geschafft.
YT allerdings wurde auch im Tonfall relativ rÃ¼de und ich finde "Mann Alter" gehÃ¶rt nicht in eine mail an einen Kunden, der fÃ¼r ein paar Schrauben 16â¬ zahlt.


----------



## ms06-rider (16. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir andererseits hier so manche Yt-Threads oder Fragen anschau, dann kann ich mir vorstellen wie genervt die sind, wenn jeder Bob dämliche Fragen stellt ... Oder derjenige hatte einen schlechten Tag  Aber hast schon recht, unfreundlich sollten se eigentlich nicht werden ..
nen Zeigt her eure YT s Thread find ich persönlich überflüssig, da du bei den meisten erstmal 2 min schaun musst bist du was nichtstandartmäßiges findest (außer Reifen) .... Aber mach auf wenn du lustig bist


----------



## FreezerJ (16. August 2010)

@pedalentreter22
was hast du für eine neue gabel?
 und was ist an einer totem so schlimm das du die wechseln willst?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (16. August 2010)

dank eines gebrochenen Fußes in der Werkstatt und generellem Ansturm habe ich erst am 22.9. einen Termin zum Einbau.
Wird aber eine 888 rc3 evo '10.
Wollte die Totem eigentlich aufrüsten, aber bei 40% Rabatt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. August 2010)

.....gute Wahl die Triple 8........


----------



## pedalentreter22 (16. August 2010)

ja?
selbst schon gefahren?
Kannst du mal bitte kurz deine Erfahrung weitergeben?
Wäre echt geil, wenn sie wie die alten Zocchis ansprechen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. August 2010)

Ist er nicht 

Er hasst nur Rock Shox


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. August 2010)

<------- ´mal den Andre´ an die Wand drückt...

Was ist los Bürschchen ?.........was habe ich nicht......uffbasse gell !







Also ich finde die Triple 8 einfach Sahne, Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur Bokser

habe ich nicht.......


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. August 2010)

Hiiiiillfffeeee ...

Es tut mir leid, es tut mir leid, das wusste ich nicht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. August 2010)

alles klar  danke.
So... während ihr euch prügelt, kam was von Sponsoree.
2 Horst Link Schrauben, wie bestellt.
Seltsam ist nur, dass die Schaltaugenschrauben fehlen, aber die habe ich sowieso schon woanders bekommen und... ich musste bisher nichts bezahlen... das finde ich dann wieder gut


----------



## lehni. (18. August 2010)

sind das nicht stinknormale kettenblatt schrauben am schaltauge?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. August 2010)

Die waren auch nicht das Problem, wie schon beschrieben.


----------



## BastianBlume (18. August 2010)

also wer jetzt noch auf ein 2010 modell wartet bekommt gleich die 2011 kettenstrebe mit. Jedoch wird das Bike erst ab mitte sept. ausgeliefert. Da könnten sie fast die neuen Modelle ausliefern ;D


----------



## Deadmaus (20. August 2010)

Ich werde bzw. wollte mir anfang des nächsten Monats das TuEs DH bestellen. Bin nur noch am überlegen in welcher größe.
Mit einer Körpergröße von 187cm stehe ich genau zwischen M und L.

Reicht M da noch aus oder doch lieber zum L greifen ?


----------



## BastianBlume (20. August 2010)

L


----------



## siggi985 (20. August 2010)

Also die 2010er Modelle sind alle ausverkauft, da musst du wohl noch bis zu den 2011ern warten. Fahre mit 1.86 Größe M und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (20. August 2010)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> Ich werde bzw. wollte mir anfang des nächsten Monats das TuEs DH bestellen. Bin nur noch am überlegen in welcher größe.
> Mit einer Körpergröße von 187cm stehe ich genau zwischen M und L.
> 
> Reicht M da noch aus oder doch lieber zum L greifen ?



ja bestells weil du dann einer der ersten bist der das 2011er modell bekommt, weil 10er nix mehr da.


----------



## Deadmaus (21. August 2010)

Was die größe angeht bin ich leider immer noch nicht schlauer als vorher 
Das die 2010 nicht mehr da sind ist sau schade.
Bis die 2011 verkauft werden, bzw. nen preis feststeht wird sicherlich noch ein wenig zeit vergehen oder ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2010)

Eigentlich müßten " sie " schneller sein, aber nur wenn sie dazugelernt haben.....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. August 2010)

Denke ich schon.
Nach dem Bestellungswahn dieses Jahr werden sie bestimmt Konsequenzen ziehen und mehr Produzieren.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2010)

Sie laßen produzieren *Andre´*............


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. August 2010)

Ja schon klar *Krötchen*........ 

Sie werden auf jeden Fall mehr Frames Ordern.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2010)

was macht denn eigentlich die Strebe ?.........


----------



## FreezerJ (21. August 2010)

hoffe das die das problem lösen...
ich bin mit meinem TuesDH soweit zufrieden und die strebe hält auch noch *aufdentischklopf*
aber die müsen  noch einiges verändern bis ich mich entschließe wieder ein YT zu kaufen z.B. die kabel verlegung und die strebe
vlt sollten die mal mehr mit ihren Team Ridern arbeiten die haben hoffentlich ein paar ideen zur zug verlegung 
die könnten ja mal bei ein paar anderen firmen spicken wie die das mit der zugverlegung gelöst haben ich sag mal nur das beim neuen propain am vorbau nix schleift und beim scott voltage FR ist das auch ganz clever gelöst mit den leitungen durch die dämpferbefestigung


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. August 2010)

das Problem wurde inzwischen gelöst Kroetchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. August 2010)

wenn mir der 11er oder 12er zusagt und alle Krankheiten getilgt sind und der Service noch ein bisschen kulanter, wäre ein YT als nächster Rahmen eine denkbare Möglichkeit


----------



## MTB Rider93 (22. August 2010)

Hey, weiß einer von den 2009er Noton-Fahrern gerade zufällig
wie breit das Howitzer Team langer ist??
Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus.


----------



## X-R4y (24. August 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab momentan eine Boxxer in meinem Tues, aber da ich doch lieber mehr tricksen will, hab ich mir gedacht eine Totem und ein schmälerer Lenker muss her. Pass da eine 1 1 / 8" oder ist das ein dickerer Steuersatz?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. August 2010)

ist tapered!!
hätte meine übrigens ab zugeben.


----------



## siggi985 (25. August 2010)

Im Tues Dh ist es aber nicht Tapered, Boxxer gibts nur 1 1/8


----------



## Jonney (25. August 2010)

richtig, deswegn is da ein reduziersteuersatz drin.. müsstest halt nen "normalen"-taped steuersatz reinmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. August 2010)

genau.
Mal was anderes:
klackert die Kette bei euch auch so doll?
Bei Wurzeln ist das schon heftig.
Hab heut mal die Kefü vom HT drangesbastelt, Probefahrt morgen, und Kette gekürzt.
Aber ich bezweifel, dass das was helfen wird.
Jetzt meine Frage an alle Tues Piloten: ist das bei euch auch so, oder habt ihr das in den Griff bekommen?
Das kann einem ganz schön den Spaß verderben  .

PS: ich denke nicht, dass es am Hinterbau (450er bei rund 67kg) liegt. oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. August 2010)

Ich wieg 81 Kilo mit 450er feder 
Wie kannste so fahren? 

Ich hab 11-23 Kassette und fast schon zu viel gekuerzte kette drauf...

Ist ziemlich ruhig, ausser wenn es extrem rumpelt..


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. August 2010)

cool.
Was meint ihr? 350 oder 400er? 
Aber sonst wirds wohl die Straitline silent irgendwas.
Habt ihr noch ne Idee?
Kette ist gekürzt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. August 2010)

400er Passt.

Meins ist mit meinem Moppel-gewicht grade mal beim Road gap in rittershausen durchgeschlagen als ich ihn zu kurz gesprungen bin, sonst fast nie und ich spring auch mal den einen oder anderen double zu kurz/zu weit 

Kommt halt drauf an ob du es straffer oder softer magst.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. August 2010)

hört sich gut an.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. August 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> 400er Passt.
> 
> meinem Moppel-gewicht ,  zu kurz ,    zu kurz/zu weit
> 
> ..Alter *Andre´*, was ist nur los mit Dir ???


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. August 2010)

Na was, ich hab  halt 3 kilo zugenommen, ob fett oder muskeln, oder beides weiss ich nicht 
Das ist fuer mich dann halt uebergewicht 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt auch wieder ordentlich am trainieren.
Ich kann von der strecke hier kaum genug bekommen 

Und wenn wir einen neuen sprung haben, kommt es mal vor das ich mich mit der geschwindigkeit verschaetze 

Ich muss allerdings sagen dass mein fahrstil ausserhalb solcher aktionen recht fluessig ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. August 2010)

Eß halt net so viel Süßkram................


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. August 2010)

Es schmeckt aber sooo gut .........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. August 2010)

<...........( kopfschüttel´ )..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. August 2010)

Och menno....  
Das bischen Suessigkeiten 

>Ab ins Wohnzimmer Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. August 2010)

<------   ´mal salutiert.....

Jep..........


----------



## Capic Biker (26. August 2010)

Moin moin Jungs

mal ne frage ich wiege im moment 88 kg und bin 185 groß
was für ne feder würdet ihr mir empfehlen 
mein Tues DH ist noch nicht da dauert noch ungefähr 4 wochen
oder weis jemand was für ne feder im dämpfer verbaut ist ?
weil auf den Daten Platt steht leider nix 

danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Loddz (26. August 2010)

Früher war in M die 450er und in L die 500er ...Jetzt haben die angeblich alles eins aufgestockt weil es den Leuten zu weich war. Ich bin nicht in deiner Gewichtsklasse (15kg leichter), aber ich fahre momentan die 500er. Hab sie noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, die 450er war mir aber zu weich und die 500er fühlt sich gut an. Ist dafür eben straffer


----------



## Capic Biker (26. August 2010)

dan denk ich mal ich werd die 550 brauchen


----------



## Karoshi (26. August 2010)

Moin Leute,
nach ner Biketour hab ich meinen Helm mit Helmcam als Brötchenkorb missbraucht.

Dabei sind für Leute, die mal sehen wollten wie sich das Notonbike bewegt, ganz interessante Aufnahmen entstanden, wie ich finde. 

Also man sieht mal was vom Bike und nicht nur den Trail wie sonst immer =)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14432774"]gopro hero helmet cam test with freeride bike noton on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## PvPV (26. August 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> klackert die Kette bei euch auch so doll?


Hallo.

Ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber ich hatte am Anfang ein ähnliches Problem. 
Ich habe Opes Rat  befolgt und die Kettenführung etwas im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht. 

Zusätzlich habe ich die dicken gegen die dünnen Unterlegscheiben getauscht, weil auf dem großen Ritzel immer noch ein leises Schleifgeräusch war.
Ich denke aber daß das nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, da man das große Ritzel ja sowieso selten benutzt.
Andererseits ist jetzt Ruhe und die Kette ist auch nach dem Unterlegscheibenwechsel noch nie abgesprungen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
LG Stefan


----------



## Loddz (26. August 2010)

Ich hab von Anfang an die Kettenstrebe Richtung Uhrzeigersinn gedreht um mit dem Rädchen möglichst viel zu spannen. Aber passt auf, dass die Kettenstrebe die Führung nicht berührt wenn das Hinterrad komplett entlastet ist.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (27. August 2010)

so.
danke euch, heute wird gedreht.
Habe ja grad die Boxguide noch dran und jetzt klackerts oben im Käfig.
Sonst ist alles weg.
Was kann ich machen, dass das nicht auch bei der e13 passiert?
Hilft das Drehen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

habt ihr auch solche "probleme" ?


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Putzen?! Wennste net überall hinkommst einfach schnell Dämpfer ausbauen, dauert 2 min ;-)


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

es geht nich um den dreck xD
sondern das der Umlenkhebel anstößt klick mal aufs Bild ich habs markiert


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Ok dann is ja gut  Also bei mir ist da ein Stück freigefräst, sieht man auch keine Spuren!


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

hmm mach mal bitte ein Bild


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, hab inzwischen auch Spuren an der Stelle und Lack bei der Dämpferfeder ist leicht abgeplatzt :O Hat man nur nicht so gut gesehen... Würde mich aber mal interessieren wie der Dämpfer da dran stößt, kann eigentlich nur am Ende vom Federweg passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

meine feder rostet an der stelle aber schlimmer finde ich das mit dem weißen Umlenkhebel weil da wirken ja nun doch etwas mehr Kräfte


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. September 2010)

dasselbe bei mir. man sieht genau wie die Feder so 0,5 mm abgeschliffen hat.


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Schreib mal ne Mail zu Yt was die dazu sagen... An den weißen Umlenkhebeln hab ich nur ganz leichte Spuren, sieht bei dir schon etwas größer aus ^^


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. September 2010)

Mal so aus Neugierde - würdet Ihr Euch nochmal ein TuEs kaufen wenn Ihr wieder vor der Entscheidung stehen würdet, oder eher nicht? Wieso nicht?


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Nachdem die Probleme (Kettenstrebe usw.) beim neuen Modell angeblich behoben sind würde ich es mir wieder kaufen. Hab bis jetzt eigentlich nichts einbüßen müssen...


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

na bin letztens nen Treppengap ins Flat gesprungen dawirds wohl ma den kompletten FW benutzt haben


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Joa durchaus möglich ^^ Ist halt ein ins Bike integrierter Dropstop ^^


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

der sicher gut auf die Achse vom Umlenkhebel geht :/ und sicher auch nich als solches gedacht wurde


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. September 2010)

Ja ich ruf morgen mal an.

Ja, ich würde es mir wieder kaufen!
Der Hinterbau ist einfach zu genial um Nein zu sagen.

Von den Parts und dem Aussehen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Also ich würde mal Yt schreiben, vll gibts ja für uns alle 2011er Rahmen  Selbst wenn die Belastung nicht allzu hoch wäre tuts der Umlenkung auf dauer nicht gut genauso der Dämpferfeder... Bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen... Mein schwarzer Umlenkhebel hat unter der Dreckschicht sogar richtig schöne Spuren ^^ Werd auch mal ein Foto machen und hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. September 2010)

Bei mir ist es nur der schwarze, am weißen ist nicht.

Das ding ist halt, dass es jetzt schon geschehen ist, und nicht mehr Material abgetragen weden kann, da ja nun "Platz" gemacht worden ist.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. September 2010)

Alles klar.
Ich warte mal ab wie das YT 2011 aussieht und wo der Preis und die Ausstattung liegen.


----------



## siggi985 (1. September 2010)

Naja nur das spanende Werkzeug war die Dämpferfeder die jetzt lackfrei ist und rostet  Sollten sie halt beim 2011er Modell berücksichtigen


----------



## Capic Biker (1. September 2010)

habt ihr mal versucht die feder etwas zu drehn das problem hatte mein kumbel auch mal an sein bike er hatte die feder etwas gedreht un es war weg 


ist nur ne frage oder anregung


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

feder wurde sofort gedreht nun "Problem frei" wie gesagt was mich stört ist das mit dem weißen Umlenkhebel das wenn er maximal bewegt wird anstößt eigentlich sollte ja sowas vom gummi am Hubende im Dämpfer übernommen werden oder?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. September 2010)

Natürlich! meinste das soll so sein?

Ruf an und lass dir einen neuen Umlenkheben schicken.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (1. September 2010)

mach ich morgen


----------



## Capic Biker (1. September 2010)

Bratwurstbrater  kannst du mal a bild einstellen 
steh glaub ich weng aufn schlauch was du meinst  sorry


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/729267


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (2. September 2010)

danke fürs markieren habs etz gefunden

auf dauer ist das auf keinen fall gut
poste mal was YT dazu sagt


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

mal ne frage muss ich am vorderad die achse rausschlagen um den reifen zu wechseln?


----------



## Capic Biker (2. September 2010)

Jetzt mal ne Allgemeine Frage 
Fährt hier jemand das Tues DH M oder L und wiegt an die 90 kg ?
würde mich für die Federhärte Interresieren die ihr dann Fahrt


----------



## Capic Biker (2. September 2010)

AUSBAU (Maxle DH)
1. Stecken Sie einen 6-mm-Inbusschlüssel in die Achsschraube auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite und drehen
Sie ihn gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, bis Sie keine Klicks mehr hören/spüren (es sollten 8 Klicks zu hören
sein).
2. Drehen Sie mit einem 6-mm-Inbusschlüssel die Achsschraube auf der Antriebsseite gegen den
Uhrzeigersinn, bis die Achse sich aus dem Gabelbein löst. Entfernen Sie dann den Maxle DH.


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

thx


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. September 2010)

"Ich werde dir als Lösung einen überarbeiteten Rocker Arm schicken. Der ist an dieser Stelle mehr ausgefräst und stößt nicht mehr am Rahmen an."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (2. September 2010)

Ok dann sollte ich auch mal Yt schreiben ^^


----------



## siggi985 (2. September 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/1/2/4/_/large/CIMG0915.JPG so sieht das ganze bei mir aus


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. September 2010)

ich bekomm aber das weiße ding ^^


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

Hmm die Spuren lassen mich überlegen, ob die 450er Feder doch nicht zu weich war. Habe auf die 500er gewechselt und man sieht aber wenige Spuren. Ich bin aber auch nicht aktiv im Bikepark gewesen bisher.
Das erklärt vielleicht das "Klong" bei einigen Landungen. Ich dachte immer das wäre der Dämpfer wegen der weichen Feder.


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

. (doppel post)


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. September 2010)

selbst wenn die Feder zuweich ist kann es nicht sein das wenn der Dämpfer komplett eingefedert ist der Rahmen anstößt


----------



## siggi985 (2. September 2010)

ich bräuchte das schwarze und das weiße ^^ ne nicht rostende feder wäre auch toll ^^


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

Bratwurstbrater: Hehe ich glaube du verstehst meinen Gedanken nicht  .. Klar, es DARF konstruktiv NICHT anstoßen. Logisch. Es ging für mich nur darum, dass ich die Spuren nur schwach sehe - aber oft dachte dass ich eben fast durchgeschlagen bin mit der 450er Feder und hab deswegen die 500er jetzt eingebaut. Bin ich aber anscheinend doch nicht so oft wie gefühlt, da die Kontaktspuren am Rahmen schwach sind.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. September 2010)

achso xD


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

Also hatte auch das problem mit dem umlenkhebel und yt schickt einen überarbeiteten zu.Also bis jetzt kann ich den support von yt nur loben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. September 2010)

Kann es sein das YT gar nicht auf der Eurobike vertreten sind (stehen nicht in der Liste der Aussteller)? Dann muss ich wohl noch länger warten bis ich das neue Design endlich zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. September 2010)

bin mal gespannt, was als nächstes kommt...


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

Sind schon ein paar Kinderkrankheiten .. leider.. aber solange es nichts wirklich gravierendes ist (bis auf die Kettenstrebe, das wäre im Urlaub richtig *******)..  Aber YT ist im Support ja weitaus schneller und vorbildhafter als viele teure Firmen. Von daher nach wie vor


----------



## Capic Biker (2. September 2010)

ab wann wurde den die gefräste schwinge im rahmen verbaut 
weil ich ja jetzt gehört habe das bei manchen dort schon freigefräst wurde


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. September 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Hmm die Spuren lassen mich überlegen, ob die 450er Feder doch nicht zu weich war. Habe auf die 500er gewechselt und man sieht aber wenige Spuren. Ich bin aber auch nicht aktiv im Bikepark gewesen bisher.
> Das erklärt vielleicht das "Klong" bei einigen Landungen. Ich dachte immer das wäre der Dämpfer wegen der weichen Feder.




Wenn diese Stelle einmal weggeschlagen ist, dann ist sie weggeschlagen. Da machts auch keinen unterschied mehr welche feder man dann fährt.

Das ist wie wenn man ein Eis isst und sich hinterher überlegt welche waffel man nimmt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2010)

.................


----------



## EraZeR (2. September 2010)

Bei mir ist die Schwinge auch ganz leicht in der Mitte angekratzt. Ist halt die Frage ob das noch schlimmer wird oder nicht. An der Feder ist auchn bisschen der Lack schon ab. 
Kann man da an Yt schon schreiben, und kriegt man da dann Ersatz?
Oder gibt das nur wieder größere Action?


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

bei mir ist es auch net viel aber bevor meine garantie weg ist lass ich soviele mängel wie möglich beheben.


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wenn diese Stelle einmal weggeschlagen ist, dann ist sie weggeschlagen. Da machts auch keinen unterschied mehr welche feder man dann fährt.
> 
> Das ist wie wenn man ein Eis isst und sich hinterher überlegt welche waffel man nimmt.



Du verstehst meinen Gedanken auch nicht aber egal, macht nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (2. September 2010)

Ich fahr das Tues DH in M und wiege mit Ausrüstung 85 Kg. Hab ne 550er Feder drin. Habe aber schon im oberen Bereich vorgespannt. Würde deshalb fast ne 600er empfehlen.


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

ich auch das in m aber mit ner 500 und die ist doch zu soft wollte auf ne 550 wechseln aber meinst wirklich ne 600er (hab auch ca 84 kg)
ps was hast du in der boxxer für ne feder drinnen?


----------



## schablone (2. September 2010)

in der Boxxer hab ich die blaue Feder (81-90Kg) drin. Ist aber Geschmacksache. Hier tendiere ich auch schon fast wieder zur Standard Feder.


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

hab die rote drinn und bei mir isr der drop stop (silikonpfropfen) schon zertrümmert.werde mir auch ne blaue zulegen und bei der vivid wollt ich eigentlich ne 550 aber wenn du meinst das du da auch schon am limit bist wirds vll ne 600ér oder das abendliche bier wird gestrichen


----------



## schablone (2. September 2010)

das mit dem abendlichen Bier würde ich mir überlegen^^ Hab 4 von 5 möglichen Umdrehungen vorgespannt.


----------



## Atag (2. September 2010)

ja dann wirds ne 600ér dann hab ich noch etwas spielraum (paltz für bier)
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. September 2010)

Wie macht ihr das denn? Wie zum himmel kann ich den road gap in rittershausen bei ausgeruestet 83 Kilo zu kurz springen, ohne durchzuschlagen mit der 450er feder?


----------



## siggi985 (2. September 2010)

Fahr mit ca. 83 kg mit Ausrüstung die 450er Feder und vorne die gelbe Feder und hab keine Probleme mit durchschlagen ^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. September 2010)

Geht mir genau so 

Bei dem Gewicht und der feder koennt ihr ja gar nicht richtig die hinterbauperformance ausreizen.....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. September 2010)

so hab die Anschlagstelle auch gefunden.
Eigentlich könnte man auch nen 11er Rahmen verlangen.


----------



## Loddz (2. September 2010)

@schablone: Lass das Vorspannen am besten mal etwas, denn sonst greifst du in die Federkurve ein und der Hinterbau ist gerade am Anfang nicht mehr sensibel. Am besten ist die Feder komplett entspannt. Wenn es entspannt zu weich ist, muss eine härtere her.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. September 2010)

Yeaahh, lass vereinigen, alle einen neuen Rahmen 

Na aber ernsthaft, wenn dann gibt es nur das entsprechende teil.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. September 2010)

@Loddz. 

Der faehrt ne 600 feder die ist fuer seine 84 kilo im prinzip schon bei negativspannung zu hart


----------



## Atag (3. September 2010)

also die gelbe  feder in der boxxer ist defenitiv zu weich hab sogar nachgewogen und komm mit ausrüstung auf  81 kg und der dropstop hats schon  zerfetzt und ich bin kein extrembiker(bei roter feder).hinten bin ich noch am überlegen zwieschen 550 oder 600.

Wegen des 11 rahmens könnte man mal nachfragen ob man den zum sais preis bekommen könnte das wäre echt spitze wenn yt das machen würde da würden sie sogar noch etwas gewinn machen


----------



## siggi985 (3. September 2010)

Ich bekomm die Boxxer mit gelber Feder trotz gekürztem Dropstop nicht zum durchschlagen, auch nicht bei großen Steinfeldern


----------



## Atag (3. September 2010)

entweder mach ich was falsch oder naja looool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (3. September 2010)

Denke das sind einfach die Fertigungstoleranzen bei der Gabel


----------



## lehni. (3. September 2010)

Ihr redet hier immmer von Durchschlag und Federhärte.... totaler Denkfehler. Federhärte wird nach SAG gewählt. Und dann mit der Dämpfung arbeiten, sodass es grad nicht durchschlägt.
Ihr versaut euch das Anprechverhalten wenn ihr mit 80kg ne 600er Feder einbaut. Bei dem Hinterbau kann man viel SAG fahren und mit der Dämpfung das Durchschlagen verhindern. 
Gleiches gilt bei der Gabel.

noch ne ergänzung:


> entweder mach ich was falsch oder naja looool


Probier mal die Highspeed Druckstufe so 5 Klicks nach rechts zu drehen. Wenn das nichts hilft ist die Dämpfung kaputt (kaputt kann hier auch heissen, dass einfach zu wenig öl drin ist... soll ja vorkommen bei RS). Wenn sie richtig funktioniert ist sie recht progressiv, da brauchts auch keinen Drop Stop.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. September 2010)

Danke lehni.
Habe eine mail an YT geschrieben.
Die Idee mit dem SAI finde ich gut.
Sollte man erwähnen.
Ich warte jetzt erst mal eine Antwort ab und gehe fahren, wenns was zerfetzt, ist das nicht mein Fehler und dann bekomme ich dank Garantie einen neuen Rahmen.
Ist doch super.


----------



## siggi985 (3. September 2010)

Da zerfetzt es bestimmt nichts ^^ Nur weils ein bisschen Material abschabt macht das noch lange nichts aus... Die werden den Rocker Arm tauschen sowie die schwarze Anlenkung, die Probleme kennen sie ja...


----------



## akmonides (3. September 2010)

Servus,

an die Jungs mit den Feder- und Dropstopproblemen: Was fährt ihr mit diesen Bikes? Eher Freeride (also Drops, Sprünge - auch öfters mal ins Flat) oder Downhill?


----------



## Capic Biker (3. September 2010)

downhill


----------



## akmonides (3. September 2010)

@capic biker: was hast du für ne Feder drin?
ich fahr die größe L, wieg mit klamotten 90 kg und hab aktuell im dämpfer eine 400er drin, in der boxxer die gelbe (weich).
wenn ich schon eine downhillbike fahre, dann will ich auch den vollen federweg nutzen und nicht mit ner 600er nur 1/2 bis 2/3 des federwegs.
ich hab mit der standard verbauten feder den sag gemessen, und kam nicht auf die 30%. nun aber schon.
ich denke, dass der rise des lenkers auch eine rolle mit spielt, da der ja auch die fahrpostion beienflusst, also ob man mehr "über" dem vorderrad steht oder "im" bike steht. das beeinflusst natürlich dann auch den sag. stehst du mehr in richtung überm hinterrad sackt es mehr ein, als wenn du mehr über dem vorderrad stehst. da ich einen flatbar drauf hab, steh ich halt mehr überm vorderrad, was beim downhill in den kurven vorteile bringt (mehr druck auf das vorderrad). auch ein grund, warum ne 400er. auch wenn jetzt alle schreien "das geht doch gar nicht - viel zu weich". aber wie gesagt, ich fahr damit nur downhill und das immer schneller.


----------



## Atag (3. September 2010)

also mit der roten feder nutz ich den vollen federweg!hinten mit der 500 auch.Natürlich nicht die ganze zeit über .
@lehni thx für den tipp werd ich mal morgen ausprobieren, aber das kann die lösung sein da ich mich net auskenn mit der einstellerei so hab ich halt alles auf rs vorgaben gestellt.

PS:fahre downhill und freeride und bei beiden brauch ich viel federweg


----------



## FreezerJ (3. September 2010)

Bratwurstbrater schrieb:


> habt ihr auch solche "probleme" ?


ja das hab ich auch zumindest das an dem weißen dämpfervieh 
komischer weise hat mein kumpel das nich un er hat sein FRler gut nen monat oder so länger als ich
un besonders softer als ich fährt er auch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (4. September 2010)

Der Rahmen selbst scheint ja ein riesen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. September 2010)

numis schrieb:


> Der Rahmen selbst scheint ja ein riesen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein!




Dei Gehirn ist ein riesen Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## FreezerJ (5. September 2010)

konstuktionsfehler würd ich nicht sagen vom ansprechverhalten ist der rahmen einfach der hammer ,er hat halt noch ein paar kinderkrankheiten ,weil yt noch ne ziehmlich junge firma ist 
ich glaube die meisten fehler hätte man ausbessern können ,wenn man den rahmen erst mal ne saison von seinen teamfahrern hätte testen lassen un sich dann die probleme angeguckt hätte 
dann hätte man zumindest ein paar probleme gelöst ,wie z.b. die kabel/leitungsverlegung und auch die anschlagsstelle vom dämpfer


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

Da bei meiner Feder auch der Lack ab ist, werde ich von YT neben dem schwarzen Ding auch eine neue Feder verlangen, da ich es nicht einsehe, für einen Konstruktionsfehler eine neue Feder zu kaufen.
Sie können mir dann gleich ne weichere schicken.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

sorry, doppelpost.


----------



## Jussi (5. September 2010)

Wo ist denn die Feder beschädigt?
Konnt bei mir auf die schnelle nicht´s an der Feder sehen. 
Foto wäre super, oder sieht man oben bei denen etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

musst vielleicht ein bisschen drehen, dann müsstest du es am unteren Ende sehen.


----------



## siggi985 (5. September 2010)

Glaub nicht das der Lack der Feder die Funktion der Feder beeinflusst  Ist bei mir sogar richtig viel abgeplatzt aber solange die nicht rostet wayne


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

es geht doch um den Rost.
Ist doch einem hier schon passiert.


----------



## siggi985 (5. September 2010)

Jup mir  aber ist nur Oberflächlich und ging einfach wieder abzureiben mitm Küchentuch... Aber denke trotzdem das YT bei sowas recht kullant ist und ne neue Feder gibt


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

okay. ich schreibe denen dann nochmal ne mail.
und schicke gleich die gewünschten Fotos.


----------



## numis (5. September 2010)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Dei Gehirn ist ein riesen Konstruktionsfehler.


mein gehirn bricht nicht bei normaler beanspruchung auseinander oder schlägt gegen die schädeldecke wenn ich nachdenke


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. September 2010)

Sehr lustig die Vorstellung


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2010)

........ärgere die alten Leute net so *Ghost*...........


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. September 2010)

ähm numis... fährst du ein YT Rad?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2010)

Er ist sehr inkognito.........

fährt er überhaupt Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (5. September 2010)

@ pedalentreter ich schrieb "es scheint" nicht "es ist, also werde ich wohl kaum so ein rad fahren. 

@ schildkröte etwas radfahren kann ich schon


----------



## Capic Biker (6. September 2010)

numis
Geh doch bitte in einen anderen Thema wo du lästern kannst.
Deine Komentare bringen recht wenig.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. September 2010)

ja, so in etwa, sei doch bitte produktiver.


----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2010)

Weiss einer von euch welche Durchmesser das Steuerrohr oben und unten hat? Also nicht 1 1/8" und 1,5" sondern 44 mm und 49 mm oder 44 mm und 56 mm?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (7. September 2010)

Hey siggi985!
Wenn du doch die Zoll angabe hast musst du einfach rechnen
mit dem Wert ~2,54 für Zoll (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2010)

Das ist ja der Durchmesser vom Gabelschaft das 1 1/8 " bzw 1,5 "  Was ich brauche ist im Prinzip den Einpressdurchmesser vom Steuersatz bzw den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr unten  Denke ich werd einfach mal Yt anrufen müssen nachdem glaub ich noch keiner nen anderen Steuersatz verbaut hat


----------



## MTB Rider93 (7. September 2010)

Ah achso, tut mir Leid, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2010)

Kein Problem  Is ja auch ne blöde Frage


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. September 2010)

bekomme bald nen neuen, weiß nur, dass es oben und unten semi-integrated ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2010)

Wenn du einen bekommst mess mal bitte das steuerrohr unten


----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2010)

und mal ein foto machen vom steuerrohr


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. September 2010)

sorry, wird beim Händler gemacht.


----------



## Capic Biker (13. September 2010)

Was hat den das Tues DH für einen Ober- und Unterrohr Durchmesser?

Wäre für mich wichtig ob es bei mir in den Fahrradständer fürs Auto an die AHK past.

Ich habs grad net da zum messen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. September 2010)

So, hab ein kleines Problem:
um an das schwarze Teil zu kommen, musste ich ja den Dämpfer ausbauen...
Und jetzt frage ich mich, warum bei der einen Dämpferbuchse 3 Spacer sind.
Entweder einer zu viel, oder ich hab einen verloren.
Es wäre echt nett, wenn jmnd hier mal ein Foto von seinem Tues machen könnte, damit ich sehe, wieviele Spacer wo hin müssen.
Danke


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. September 2010)

ich hab vorne (richtung Gabel) 2 und hinten 0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (23. September 2010)

Also hinten bei der schwarzen Anlenkung hatte ich selber keine Spacer zwischen Dämpferauge/buchsen und Anlenkung. Bei mir waren nur links und rechts bei den Schraubenköpfen Beilagscheiben dabei. Die einzigen beiden Spacer sind bei mir bei der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. September 2010)

Danke euch.
Ein paar Bilder zur Veranschaulichung:

Hinten






Vorne





Vorne sind 2 große und ein kleines Scheibchen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. September 2010)

Frag nach oder mach es so das es kein Spiel gibt.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. September 2010)

Ja, werd ich.
Aber die Grundfrage ist doch: sind die 2 großen da richtig, oder fehlt der Zwillingsbruder vom kleinen.?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich hab da 2 Scheiben, ich glaube sie haben je nach Serie andere Buchsenbreiten verbaut (die die im Moment am Guenstigsten sind).


----------



## siggi985 (23. September 2010)

Also die zwei großen Scheiben vorne musst du eine links und eine rechts bei den Buchsen mit reinfrimeln. Die kleinen sind einfach nur Beilagscheiben die beim Schraubenkopf außen mit hinkommen wie ne normale Beilagscheibe!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. September 2010)

Vieles Danke an euch beide.


----------



## lehni. (25. September 2010)

Wenn ihr neue Buchsen bestellt, nehmt für vorn die 24mm, dann braucht ihr die kleinen scheiben nicht immer mit rein zu friemeln.

Mal was anderes, hat schonmal jemand sein Tues lackieren lassen? An dem Design hab ich mich irgendwie recht schnell satt gesehen und die Lack Qualität ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Wie schauts mit Garantieansprüchen von lackierten Teilen aus? Wahrscheinlich eher schlecht oder, den Hinterbau lass ich dann mal lieber original


----------



## siggi985 (25. September 2010)

Mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt  Werde mir evtl nen 2011er Tues Rahmen holen, sofern er mir gefällt, und den jetztigen vom Hauptrahmen her entlacken und Bürsten oder Pulverbeschichten lassen  Vorher wollte ich mir aber noch ne neue überarbeitete Kettenstrebe besorgen nachdem ich noch die alte hab  Dürfte ja bis auf Garantieansprüche keine Probleme machen und ich denke kaum das der Hauptrahmen brechen sollte


----------



## lehni. (25. September 2010)

Ja so sehe ich das auch, ich poste gleich mal meinen ersten Entwurf. Pulvern würd ich auch gern machen lassen, hätte hier auch eine günstige Quelle, aber das ist mit den Decals schwierig glaub ich.

edit: So stell ich es mir etwa vor. 


​
Lenker und Sattelklemme hab ich schon in grün eloxal dran, weil mir das s/w zu langweilig wurde. Die Schwinge würde ich auch gerne eloxieren lassen, muss mich mal informieren ob und wo das geht. Hauptrahmen schwarz lacken lassen, decals neu drauf und klarlack drüber. 
Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (25. September 2010)

Vll gibts ja ne Möglichkeit ein paar Decals von YT zu bekommen, zumindest den YT oder Tues Schriftzug  Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie ich ihn genau Pulvern lassen will, würde ihn erstmal entlacken und wenn er mir Raw gefällt einfach nur Klarlack drüber machen  Bin da iwie ein bisschen unkreativ XD


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. September 2010)

Khujand und DieöligeKette...


----------



## lehni. (25. September 2010)

Habe oben editiert.

Kann man denn nach dem pulvern die decals auch einfach aufkleben sozusagen, kann mir das nicht vorstellen, da das doch recht rau ist. Darum ging es mir. Die Decals zu besorgen und zu drucken für normalen Lack sollte klar gehen denke ich.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. September 2010)

über das Pulver kommt doch noch Klarlack, ist also nicht zwangsweise matt.


----------



## siggi985 (25. September 2010)

Hauptrahmen sieht ganz nett aus, kommt halt noch drauf an wie du die Schwinge machen lässt  Bei mir gibts in der Nähe eine professionelle Firma (eloxiert für Siemens, Bugatti, Ferrari ) die eloxiert nen ganzen Rahmen für ~40 Euro und Kleinteile kosten ca 1-5 Euro  Da rentiert sich das eloxieren vom Rockerarm und paar Kleinteilen  Denke woanders sollten die Preise auch ähnlich sein! Ist nur die Frage ob das Alu die richtige Legierung hat um eloxiert zu werden... Was noch ein Problem werden könnte ist das entfernen der Lager, hab ich beim Rocker Arm zb nicht ausschlagen können


----------



## lehni. (25. September 2010)

Okay, danke. Dann werd ich das mit den Lagern erstmal checken, ansonsten muss ich den Plan wohl verwerfen.
Wäre eh ne Aktion für den Winter, voher will ich auf das Bike nicht verzichen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. September 2010)

@Siggi

den TuEs Rahmen wird es nicht einzeln zu kaufen geben.
Auch nicht "privat".
Habe auch schon angefragt.


----------



## siggi985 (25. September 2010)

Ich hab da so meine Quellen mit etwas Glück  Aber erstmal abwarten wie er aussieht


----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Vll gibts ja ne Möglichkeit ein paar Decals von YT zu bekommen, zumindest den YT oder Tues Schriftzug  Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie ich ihn genau Pulvern lassen will, würde ihn erstmal entlacken und wenn er mir Raw gefällt einfach nur Klarlack drüber machen  Bin da iwie ein bisschen unkreativ XD



Mir wars da ein bisschen langweilig und wollte deiner Kreativität weiter Helfen ;-) Und hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht zu Pulvern! Dritte Reihe von unten 1. Bild statt Grau Chromat und schwarz matt fällt in meine enger Auswahl. Vielleicht im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (26. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht  Hast du das noch in größer? Denkste das geht mit den unterschiedlichen Farben? Müsste man ja recht genau abkleben oder so


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

klasse gemacht!
Würde ich auch gern in groß sehen/haben. 
aber ich glaube, Pulvern geht nur einfarbig, also Hinterbau und Rahmen seperat natürlich schon.


----------



## Capic Biker (26. September 2010)

Ja sieht echt net schlecht aus


----------



## fox hunter (26. September 2010)

mal ganz kurz ne frage zur größe. bin 186 cm groß. welche größe beim tues fr würdet ihr empfeheln. gibts erfahrungen??? ich tendiere eher zu M.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

hab bei fast gleicher Größe M.
L würde auch passen, musst du wissen.


----------



## Capic Biker (26. September 2010)

ich würde auch M nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

Bei mir daheim ist die Zeichnung schon größer und deutlicher zu erkennen.
Aber ich hab kein Plan wie ich es so hier rein bekomm! Bin nicht so fit was Bilder angeht. Was das Pulvern angeht. Es geht nicht zweifarbig zu Pulvern soweit ich das weiß. Einzige Möglichkeit ist die Grundfarbe zu Pulvern, abkleben leicht anschleifen und die andere Farbe drüber lackieren. Oder nach der Grundfarbe mit Aufkleber arbeiten. Die Folienspezi's haben schon einiges drauf.


----------



## fox hunter (26. September 2010)

jut, danke. dann werde ich meinem bauchgefühl nach gehen und m nehmen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

wie hast dus denn hochgeladen?


----------



## siggi985 (26. September 2010)

Lads einfach in deine Bildergalerie hoch! Ist am einfachsten  Ich würde es erst  Pulvern lassen, Klarlack drüber, Folien drauf und nochmal Klarlack drüber! Müsste dann aber ne dickere Klarlackschicht als momentan sein damits nicht gleich wieder abplatzt  Mit den Klebefolien sollte dann so einiges möglich sein


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

Die würde ich aber anbringen *lassen*.


----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

Ich habs über Anhänge verwalten als JPEG-Bild hochgeladen. Datei hat aber 1,01 MB und Max. Dateigröße beträgt ja glaub ich 60 KB hat das damit was zu tun?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

lads doch bitte bei imageshack in voller Größe hoch und poste den Link, das wäre echt nett.


----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

Hab's jetzt bei mir in der Galerie aber ist glaub ich auch nicht viel größer!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

hmm ne, nicht wirklich.
Wie gesagt, bei imageshack gibts keine Begrenzung.


----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

Muss ich bei Imageshack ein Konto anlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

nope und ist kostenlos.


----------



## Kolossos (26. September 2010)

SO hier die Grafik mit Imageshack:

http://yfrog.com/n1tuesj

Ich hoff ihr seit zufrieden;-)


----------



## lehni. (26. September 2010)

fox hunter schrieb:


> jut, danke. dann werde ich meinem bauchgefühl nach gehen und m nehmen.



Vllt findest du ja jemanden in deiner Umgebung, um zumindest eine der beiden Größen nochmal probefahren zu können. Natürlich ist die Größe auch Geschmackssache, aber ich fahre L mit 183cm und könnts mir auf keinen Fall kleiner vorstellen, eher noch nen Tick länger.

edit: @kolossos: das ganz links unten, grün mit schwarzem "pfeil" finde ich extrem gut!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (26. September 2010)

cool  danke


----------



## .floe. (28. September 2010)

Hi zusammen. Fährt hier jemand einen Umwerfer an seinem Noton? Wenn ja, was für einen?

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## .floe. (28. September 2010)

Hi zusammen. Fährt hier jemand einen Umwerfer an seinem Noton? Wenn ja, was für einen?

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## FreezerJ (29. September 2010)

ich würd ja den entweder orange-schwarz, gelb-schwarz,grau-blau-schwarz mit dem blau am unterrohr,weis mit den blauensachen vom steuersatz runter,blau-scharz gestreift,weiß-schwarz-grün oda weis-rot den mit den zwei streifen nur machen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. September 2010)

mal ganz unverbindlich... wäre jmnd mit nem Tues Rahmen in L bereit gegen meinen (M) zu tauschen?
Bin doch ziemlich gewachsen


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. September 2010)

Dir geht es genau wie mir./....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. September 2010)

ja, hat nicht nur Vorteile, aber ich denke, dass vielleicht auch mal ein neuer Rahmen kommt, aber das hat Zeit.
Tauschen wär halt wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## X-R4y (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 1,90m aber ich find den L schon sehr lang.


----------



## smithi80 (5. Oktober 2010)

das links unten gefällt mir auch am besten, ne andere farbkombi dan währ ees perfekt...


----------



## Loddz (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit 1,87 M und das ist perfekt meiner Meinung nach. Ich fahre damit noch große Touren.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. Oktober 2010)

bin so knapp 1,85.
ich weiß nicht, gestern bin ich wegen Krankheit das erste mal wieder richtig gefahren, und es kam mir angenehm vor.
Und das Geld...
Wollte L, da eine t8 rein kommt und ich es laufruhiger haben wollte.
Vielleicht ist M aber doch besser für die heimischen Trails....
Ach mann...


----------



## Capic Biker (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin 1,83 und fahre auch das M passt suppi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atag (6. Oktober 2010)

Also wollt nochmal ein fettes Lob über  YT abgeben!!!Habe heute nen neuen Hinterbau + Umlenkhebel bekommen!TOP SERVICE und ohne irgendwelche Komplikationen.Weiter so YT.


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

Waaaaaaaahhhhhh - warum ist mein neuer Hinterbau noch net da - scheiß Post, hoffentlich liefert die dann auhc heut noch bei mir was ab
Btw: Welcher Versandservice ? Dhl oder?


----------



## Jussi (6. Oktober 2010)

Was war mit euren Hinterbauten?


----------



## der_koma (6. Oktober 2010)

schönes rad . wirklich ein schönes rad


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

@Jussi: Naja meiner war halt ma wieder angebrochen. Diesmal hab ich s aber bemerkt bevor er gebrochen ist, da ich inzwischen regelmäßig schau. 
@der Koma: Äh ^^ Was willst du damit aussagen? War das ironisch? Stimmlage kommt (besonders ohne Smileys) nunmal net so richtig mit rüber. Aber ich nehm ma an es war ironisch. Dann stimmst du mir bestimmt auch zu dass die 951 schöne Räder sind, und die Session 88s und ...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Oktober 2010)

Meiner ist schon da, nur der Schwarze Joke, der Anschlaegt an der Feder ist nicht debei, muss ich nochmal anrufen....


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

Ach verdammt ey  Naja dann wird er wohl morgen kommen. Also heut abend alles packen und die alten Sachen schon ausbaun, morgen dann innerhalb von n paar Minuten umbaun wenns ankommt, und dann könnte es ja noch reichen um morgen noch nach Wiba zu fahren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab allein fuer die strebe locker ne Stunde gebraucht


----------



## Jussi (6. Oktober 2010)

Schick ihr die Sachen nicht vorher hin? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Bräuchte auch noch nen zweiten Rahmen zwecks Lackierung ;-)

@André das schaffst du schon ;-)))


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Oktober 2010)

Schaffen tu ichs schon, nur wie lang wirds dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

@Ghostl: Ich werd die Zeit stoppen, die ich morgen früh dran rum schraub 
Nope mussten die Sachen nicht vorher hin schicken. N paar Bilder von den gerissenen Streben haben gereicht. Find ich toll dass die das so unkompliziert, günstig und geschickt für mich abwickeln. Haben ja selber (außer Betrugsversuchen vielleicht) auch eig nur Vprteile davon.


----------



## Atag (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja bei mir war auch nur der weise teil des Umlenkhebels dabei.Hab mal yt angeschrieben und da wird man bestimmt was bekommen oder das problem ist durch die geometrie des weisen hebles behoben.mal schun 

Und man soll den alten umlekhebel an yt zurücksenden!

greets


----------



## Freerider_01 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute
ich hab mal eine Frage bez. der Division/YT Naben. 
Und zwar gehts um die RHS, die ja im 2010er Noton hinten verbaut ist. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? (Haltbarkeit, Lagerquali, Sound..)

Gruß


----------



## FreezerJ (10. Oktober 2010)

hat eig schon jemand was von den 2011er modellen gehört??? also wann man die auf der homepage findet? 
interessiert mich weil ich wissen will die aussehen,weil wenn die meiner meinung nach, genauso ******* aussehen wie das 2011er play, dann fahr ich da mal hin un tret die in arsch,so von wegen was den einfällt ihre bikes so zu verhunzen


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Oktober 2010)

Dann fahr los, denn das Play sieht noch so ziemlich am besten aus von den 011er Modellen 
Kleiner Tipp: Inzwischen findet man zu allen 011er Modellen n Thread


----------



## seb90 (10. Oktober 2010)

ja ms06 hat recht: das tues gefällt mir dieses jahr (2011) leider überhaupt nicht...


----------



## FreezerJ (11. Oktober 2010)

ja den thread hab ich dan auch irgwann noch entdeckt 
mahn wie kann man seine geilen bikes nur so vermüllen???
ich find das romp sieht noch mit am besten aus!!! das play is der totale kack,warum ham die den rahmen denn nich so gelassen???? das first play ist nur son komisches mittelteil, die idee fürn kid bike find ich nich schlecht aber das design...

wo hast du denn schon bilder vom tues gefunden??? ich hab den thread gelesen und keins gefunden


----------



## seb90 (11. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=488022

hier bitte
tues und noton


----------



## yt19 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
suche young talant dirt love 2009 bike, bitte melden wer ein verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (13. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank für den link
mahn ich will tauschen...


----------



## bonefacker (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Kann mir jemand sagen mit was für Schrauben das Schaltauge am Rahmen( Tues) verschraubt ist? 
Ich hab heute beide verloren.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## siggi985 (13. Oktober 2010)

Schauen aus wie Kettenblattschrauben, bekommste bestimmt welche von YT wenn du anrufst! Wie kann man die eigentlich verlieren  Ist ja fast wie Dämpfer verlieren ^^


----------



## S*P*J (13. Oktober 2010)

siggi985 schrieb:


> ! Wie kann man die eigentlich verlieren  Ist ja fast wie Dämpfer verlieren ^^



geht ganz einfach Versenderbike kaufen!!! und kaufen und die Gebrauchsanleitung nicht durchlesen, da steht sicher drin nach dem ersten mal fahren die Schrauben zu kontrollieren bzw. nachzuziehen


----------



## siggi985 (13. Oktober 2010)

Jup steht drinnen ;-) Aber sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein das zu kontrollieren ^^


----------



## Capic Biker (14. Oktober 2010)

Nicht für jeden ist das selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch schon eine verloren, YT schickt dir welche zu.
Kostet aber.


----------



## bonefacker (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke, dann versuch ich es mal über YT.

Ach und wegen der ganzen Versenderthematik und keine Schrauben nachziehen: Das Bike kam direkt vom örtlichen "Fachhändler", da hatte ichs zum Check Up. Soviel also dazu.
Ab jetzt wirds wieder selber gemacht.


----------



## FreezerJ (14. Oktober 2010)

ich hab bei mir die kompletten kettenblattschrauben kostenlos zugeschickt bekomm weil ich vergessen hat die nachzuziehen...passiert einmal un nie wieder


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Schrauben für das Schaltauge müssten Standart Schrauben sein, hab selber auch eine verloren und welche vom nem Bikseshop genommen, die haben gepasst, vielleicht war es Glück....


----------



## lehni. (14. Oktober 2010)

Sind Kettenblatt Schrauben, Länge musste mal probieren. Sollte beim Händler schnell gehn und nicht teuer sein. Geht wahrscheinlich schneller als über YT.


----------



## Atag (21. Oktober 2010)

Heute ist mein 2010ér hinterbau gebrochen


----------



## Jonney (21. Oktober 2010)

gleiche stelle, gleiche welle?


----------



## Atag (21. Oktober 2010)

die schwarze strebe bremsseite ist gebrochen.naja muss dann morgen den 011ér dranmontiern und hoffen das der länger hält.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, dann schau auch gleich ma nach ob die weiße Strebe auch gebrochen ist ( an der Schweißnaht zur Achsaufnahme, auf der Antriebsseite). War bei mir nämlich auch so als ich n s zweite mal gebrochen hab. Lohnt sich - gibt dann glei nen ganzen neuen Hinterbau  Hast s aber auch gebraucht gekauft oder? Oder hast du so nen derben Moscherfahrstil dass du s so schnell durchgeknackt hast 
Btw. Biste Samstag in Wiba? - Diesmal sieht s so aus als würde es bei mir echt klappen


----------



## Atag (21. Oktober 2010)

hab den neuen hinterbau komplett mit umlenkhebel schon hier 

mal schaun obs mit wiba klappt da wollen soviel am we den ks rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreezerJ (22. Oktober 2010)

mahn wie kriegt ihr das denn hin den hinterbau zu schrotten? 
ich habs noch nich geschafft,toi toi toi, würd mich halt trotzdem mal interressieren ich mein wenn man damit keine 20m jumps macht also mx-dimensionen sollte das doch eig halten oder?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach auch keine 20m Jumps. Das größte was ich damit gemacht hab war n knapp 5m Drop. Allerdings hab ich den so weg gepust, dass es eher 4,5 waren . Bis zum ersten Mal brechen war das höchste n 2,5-3m Drop - hatte nix anderes da  - und ich hab den Hinterbau schon zweimal durch  Ist also halb so schwer  Die Sprünge sind glaub aber garnet mal so belastend wenn die Landung ordentlich ist. Ich denk allerdings, dass du recht bedenkenlos weiter fahren kannst. Der Hinterbau bekommt erst Risse -> wenn du regelmäßig nach/vor dem fahren schaust ob an einer der zwei üblichen Stellen Risse sind und dort nix ist, dann kannste relativ bedenkenlos fahren


----------



## Loddz (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie war eigentlich die Landung als die Strebe gerissen ist? Deutlich hörbar? Seit ihr abgeflogen oder konntet ihr bequem runterbremsen?

Nur damit ich weiß worauf ich mich einstellen muss


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den neuen hinterbau samt allen umlenkhebeln hier, aber ich hab keine lust ihn dran zu machen.... Allein weil der Assymetrische viel schoener ist. Die ueberarbeitete Strebe hab ich ja schon dran.


----------



## Loddz (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach der neue ist symmetrisch? Also beide Streben wie die rechte Seite?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2010)

Jop...


----------



## ale2812 (23. Oktober 2010)

mir ist schon vor einiger zeit, als ich das erste andere tues im bikepark gesehn habe, aufgefallen, dass ich schwarze pedale am bike habe.. ich hatte noch im gedächtnis, dass ja eigtl (weiße!?) wellgo pedale (Pedale Wellgo B087 Magnesium Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6937389&postcount=1) laut herrstellerseite (atm nicht mehr einsehbar) angebracht sein sollten... nach moderater nutzung ohne stürze auf hartem untergrund habe ich jetzt an meinem linken pedal fast garkeine pins mehr. jetzt habe ich quasi vom pc aus folgende meinung: wellgo pedale scheinen nichts zu taugen!

aber: war jetzt nochmal nach dem modell schauen und: ich habe division pedale an meinem tues dh! 

oder steht zufällig divison auf den wellgo pedalen 

wie sieht das mit euren pedalen aus? habt ihr wellgos dran? halten die? denke mal qualitativ dürften die besser sein als die divisions? finde leider keine B087 Mag im internet, sonst könnte ich ja mal vergleichen!

edit:

habe mich jetzt mal auf der mega unübersichtlichen seite von wellgo geklickt und nen bild zu den b087 gefunden: 







waren die an euren tues dran?!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Oktober 2010)

Atag schrieb:


> die schwarze strebe bremsseite ist gebrochen.naja muss dann morgen den 011ér dranmontiern und hoffen das der länger hält.



nette Bremsscheibe!


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

@Loddz: Schau halt regelmäßig wie s aussieht. Da s n Ermüdungsbruch ist im Normalfall solltest du die Rissbildung sehen. Wenn nur die schwarze bricht - und bei allen die mir bekannt sind war s zuerst die schwarze - ist s halb so wild. Hab angehalten weils angefangen hat komisch zu klackern  Hin geschaut - Strebe hing runter ^^ Anhalten war also kein Problem, allerdings musste ich halt runter schieben - der Hinterbau hat keinerlei Stabilität mehr ohne die Strebe (flext wie sau ^^)Beim zweiten mal hab ich die Rissbildung überprüft und dann halt Risse entdeckt. Wenn die Weise Seite bricht dürfte es allerdings unangenehm werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Oktober 2010)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mir ist schon vor einiger zeit, als ich das erste andere tues im bikepark gesehn habe, aufgefallen, dass ich schwarze pedale am bike habe.. ich hatte noch im gedächtnis, dass ja eigtl (weiße!?) wellgo pedale (Pedale Wellgo B087 Magnesium Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6937389&postcount=1) laut herrstellerseite (atm nicht mehr einsehbar) angebracht sein sollten... nach moderater nutzung ohne stürze auf hartem untergrund habe ich jetzt an meinem linken pedal fast garkeine pins mehr. jetzt habe ich quasi vom pc aus folgende meinung: wellgo pedale scheinen nichts zu taugen!
> 
> aber: war jetzt nochmal nach dem modell schauen und: ich habe division pedale an meinem tues dh!
> 
> ...




Bei mir schon, bei mir war aber eh alles andes.


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

seb90 schrieb:


> ja ms06 hat recht: das tues gefällt mir dieses jahr (2011) leider überhaupt nicht...



Ich finde die 2011 FR/DH Modelle verdammt geil 

Der ausgeflippte Style bringt mal etwas frische in die einfarbigen/2farben Rahmen (Die meißt mit Wasserwaage und lineal, aufgeklebten Folien angeblich verschönert werden). Die ich persönlich mega langweilig finde!!!!

Ich finde die neuen Farben ziemlich fetzig


----------



## ale2812 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ich finde die 2011 FR/DH Modelle verdammt geil
> 
> Der ausgeflippte Style bringt mal etwas frische in die einfarbigen/2farben Rahmen (Die meißt mit Wasserwaage und lineal, aufgeklebten Folien angeblich verschönert werden). Die ich persönlich mega langweilig finde!!!!
> 
> Ich finde die neuen Farben ziemlich fetzig



me2

finde es auch angenehm anders


----------



## FreezerJ (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab jz son leichten riss an der strebe links an der schweißnaht 
un das höchste was ich hatte war so bis jz der roadgap in winterberg oder is der ganz linke drop im slopestyle park höher? 
naja ich hoffe sie hält noch nen bissl ich werds am we dann sehn weil dann gehts vlt wieder nach winterberg


----------



## siggi985 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du nen leichten Riss hast dann fahr damit nicht weiter sondern lass dir ne neue Strebe samt Hinterbau schicken. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit ner gebrochenen Kettenstrebe in Winterberg


----------



## FreezerJ (27. Oktober 2010)

ja aba es geht nächste woche sowieso in checkup also warum nich noch nen bissl spaß haben ich mein man kann ja überall anhalten sonst nehm ich wie letztes mal einfach den notausgang in eins von den fangnetzen 
außerdem weist du wie lange das dauert bis die mir den scheiß geschickt haben weil ich muss den ja mein rahmen auch noch hinschicken 
ne ne da warte ich lieber noch nen bissl un die solln mir dann im check up die neue strebe ranspacksen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du das denen bis morgen früh schreibst das du nach winterberg fährst und ne neue brauchst haste mit glück am freitag ne neue. Die alte kannste dann hinschicken wenn du die neue hast, den ganzen rahmen musste ja da nicht hinschicken. Außerdem hilft denen ne noch nicht ganz gebrochene strebe bei der analyse der Ursache


----------



## FreezerJ (27. Oktober 2010)

hmm stimmt aba dafür müsst ich die ausbauen brauch man dafür nich sone speziellen schlüssel sieht so aus bei mir  man mus dann auch das kettenblatt un sowas alles abschrauben oder?
un schrauben da hab ich noch nich soviel erfahrung drin leider


----------



## siggi985 (27. Oktober 2010)

Theoretisch musst du für die Kettenstrebe die Kurbel abbauen und vorne die Umlenkungen + Dämpfer. Spezielles Werkzeug brauchst du dafür nicht. Wenn du aber nicht soviel Erfahrung damit hast würd ich erstmal bis Freitag versuchen die Teile neu zu bekommen und vll findet sich ja einer der dir das auf die schnelle einbauen kann  Damit in den Bikepark zu fahren könnte halt evtl vll ziemlich in die Hose gehen bzw dir den ganzen Ausflug versauen! Ich selber hab den kompletten Hinterbau schon beim ersten Anzeichen von nem Riss getauscht!


----------



## FreezerJ (27. Oktober 2010)

ok muss ich mal gucken weil es ist sowieso noch nich ganz klar weil ich beim kumpel mitfahr un seine fahrgelegenheit is den tag vorher noch feiern ob wir dan überhaupt fahren wird sich zeigen
ich werd yt jetzt auf jedenfall mal anmailen sonst geb ich den hinterbau gleich mit zum check up un dann solln die das machen


----------



## Capic Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dir auch auf keinen fall empfehlen damit weiter zu biken.
Bevor noch mehr kaputt geht.


----------



## Loddz (28. Oktober 2010)

Siggi, für die Kurbel braucht man doch spezielles Werkzeug? Ich wollte mal das rechte Lager (an der Kurbel) nachziehen aber ich konnte nicht alles vollständig abmontieren um dranzukommen.


----------



## FreezerJ (28. Oktober 2010)

naja ich soll jz den kompletten hinterbau austauschen weil die von yt hatten gesagt das sie mir den kompletten hinterbau schciekn un den alten soll ich dann einfach zu den schicken 
hoffe das ich das da alles soweit es geht ab un wieder dran bekomm sonst machen das halt die leute beim checkup dann


----------



## Atag (31. Oktober 2010)

was ist beim tues die einbaubreite des hinterrades 150 oder 135 x12?


----------



## aynis82 (31. Oktober 2010)

Atag schrieb:


> was ist beim tues die einbaubreite des hinterrades 150 oder 135 x12?



150x12mm


----------



## Atag (31. Oktober 2010)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (1. November 2010)

So ich werf jetzt mal ne frage in die Runde

Weis jemand ob die von YT für das Tues DH 2010 die Matchmaker haben für die Bremse beziehungsweise Schaltung.
Würde gerne meine Schaltung umrüsten aber hab da dann keine Klemme dafür.

Weis das jemand ob YT die einen zuschicken könnte ?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. November 2010)

Das musst du dir selbst kaufen, ist ein Avid Teil.


----------



## Capic Biker (1. November 2010)

Wird des den bei denen nicht mit angeliefert.
dachte wenn man sich ne Bremse kauft ist da die Klemme gleich dabei.
Ok aber anderer seits was wollen die mit 1000 klemmen von Avid


----------



## Capic Biker (4. November 2010)

Liegt es an mein Internet oder hat YT das Noton noch net online `?


----------



## smithi80 (4. November 2010)

Nein das ist leider noch nicht online so wie das cc bike


----------



## Capic Biker (4. November 2010)

Ok weis den jemand wann die Online kommen sollen?
Ein Kolege von mir will das Noton gerne sich bestellen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. November 2010)

*YT-Galerie!*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7727014#post7727014


----------



## Jussi (6. November 2010)

Nochwas

*Allgemeiner YT Tues Tech Talk*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7728873#post7728873


----------



## UpDown (27. November 2010)

verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (27. November 2010)

Poste deine Frage doch hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492761&page=2

da wird dir sicherlich eher geholfen wie hier.


----------



## Atag (29. November 2010)

ist von den neuen hinterbauten schon einer gebrochen?


----------



## FreezerJ (29. Dezember 2010)

yuhuuu mein ride is wieder da mit neuen hinterbau usw...wie ich DHL hasse das is nen drecksladen die ham mind nen monat gebraucht um mein ride da hin zu bekommen..oke von hannover dahin is nen längerer weg aber trotzdem so lange :O
aber mir gefällt der neue Hinterbau ausgesprochen gut


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Dezember 2010)

Echt dein fresher Ride ist wieder da? Ham die DPD Typen aber lang gebraucht um deinen Ride zu dir zu Riden.

Freust du dich schon aufs Riden mit dem neuen Hinterbau am Ride?
ich bin mir sicher der Ridet komplett anders mit deinem Ride.


----------



## FreezerJ (9. Januar 2011)

natürlich  
hmm ne eigentlich merk ich da jetzt nich den Unterschied Aber der schnee ist ja jetzt auch erst wieder weg und im Schnee ist das Fahrverhalten soieso anders find ich


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (15. März 2011)

Moin Männers,
weiß jemand von euch zufällig was für ein Abzieher für
den Freilauf von 2009er Noton ich brauche. Der Freilauf hat
1 Jahr gehalten.... der zweite und wieder ist er hin und ich
will den gerne abnehmen.
Danke

Haben mehrere von euch das Problem mit dem Sperrklinkenfreilauf
mit Kugellager??


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. September 2011)

hi ehm mir is gestern die kettenstrebe am tues dh von 010 gebrochen.. jetzt hab ich an yt geschrieben.. das ich nen neuen bekomm.. schrauben sind alle los aber die strebe hängt hinter dem tretlager mit nem bolzen im rahmen (richtig?) wie bekomm ich den raus?
danke schonmal


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. September 2011)

Gummihammer+passender Bolzen, Rohr, etc. und dann mit Gefühl austreiben. Evtl. zur Dämpfung noch etwas dazwischen legen


----------



## ms06-rider (20. September 2011)

Die Schrauben an dem Bolzen haste demnach weg gemacht? Gut, dann musste nur noch den Bolzen irgendwie austreiben. Am besten wäre ein Stahlbolzen von etwas kleinerem Durchmesser mit klattem Rand. Falls das nicht auftreibbar ist tuts auch ne Gewindestange (kleiner als der Bolzen!!!!) An den Bolzen ansetzten und mim Hammer hinten auf die Stange drauf kloppen bis der Bolzen draußen ist, aufpassen, dass du die Gewindestange niergends verkeilst oder sonst wie damit was beschädigst. Und schau vorher nochma nach ob die auch wirklich nicht noch irgendwie gesichert ist - ist lang her dass ich das gemacht hab - die verstärkte Version hält bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen seit ner Weile (kam aber auch net so viel zum fahren ...)


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. September 2011)

okay danke ich werds probieren.. is noch die erste generation strebe gewesen


----------



## valium97 (23. September 2011)

morio schrieb:


> "...so, it´s like talent, and it only goes so deep, you know. It´s one of those things, it´s like you gotta have a little bit of talent and than you got a whole determination to get to where you wanna be..." (Darren Berrecloth in "Seasons").
> 
> Alles andere ist Popstars/DSDS/Germany´s Next Topmodel/etc: die Ausschlachtung eines gegebenen populären Marktes der genug Kohle abschmeißt (oder der Versuch der Etablierung eines solchen). Ist das, früher oder später, nichtmehr der Fall, wird weiter gezogen und das nächste Opfer gefunden. Wie ein Virus (na, wer kennt´s?).
> Es wird mit den Träumen und Wünschen derer gespielt, denen es an notwendiger Selbsteinschätzung genauso mangelt, wie an der Bestimmung das zu tun, wonach Sie streben (warum auch immer Sie danach streben); und zwar in einer Art, die das Herz eines jeden hier anwesenden BWL-Studenten (Vorsicht, provokante Verallgemeinerung!) höher schlagen lässt.
> ...



Endlich mal ein ordentlich kommunizierter Ansatz mit geistiger Substanz!!! 

Allerdings führt das :kotz: auf die Tastatur zu einer Unterstützung des Kapitalismus in einer nicht unterstützenswerten Ausprägung!!!


----------



## BigAirChris (15. Oktober 2014)

Hey leute mal ne frage , kennt ihr eine seite die decals fürs tues herstellt ? Oder so ähnlich


----------



## smithi80 (15. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal bei laszlo Designs, der macht ganz geile decals findest bei Facebook, auch nicht al zu teuer


----------

